#launchpad 2005-05-02
<meng> helo?
<meng> is there a way to correctly install lang packs in ubuntu?
<meng> is there a Manglish or Singlish team there?
<JanC> meng : language packs should install correctly with apt-get of synaptic ?
<meng> not in my case
<meng> just my time and dates changed
<JanC> no translations ?
<JanC> did you look if there are translations available with synaptic?
<meng> just check rosetta's stats for MS_MY and u'll see what i mean
<meng> it's there, but me thinks it's imcomplete
<JanC> there are no translations for your language ?
<meng> seen most work on rhytmbox, but not for gnome itself
<JanC> MS is maleysian ?
<meng> Malaysian, correction
<JanC> English isn't my mother tongue, so sorry for the errror  :)
<meng> what's your's then?
<JanC> In Dutch it's " Maleisi "   :)
<meng> ah
<JanC> you can help translating on Rosetta if you wish
<meng> supposedly my actual mother tounge is mandrin
<JanC> one of the chinese languages
<meng> but being malaysian made Malay an important one here
<meng> plus, i didn't learn mandrin at all, a banana so to speak
<meng> i managed to do some for update manager though
<meng> but the complexity of the language to IT is a bother
<meng> mostly it turns out funny or just plain gibberish
<JanC> yeah, translations aren't easy
<JanC> not easy to do good
<meng> like Windows XP starter edition
<JanC> I have no XP  :)
<meng> i still have it and i tried the BM pack before
<JanC> BM ?
<meng> made my close female friend run away in fear
<meng> Bahasa Melayu
<JanC> another language or just the local way to name the language ?
<meng> Tetap aturcara and lalai under add remove programs is not understandable by even locals
<meng> BM is the local way of naming the language
<meng> used to be Bahasa Malaysia during the early years of the combintaion of sarawak and sabah
<meng> but eventually the governement reverted back to the original term
<meng> in English it should be called Malay
<meng> but i feel bad coz the government dept only helped microsoft, not the OSS community too
<meng> damm the DBP
<JanC> here in Belgium it's a bit mixed, some help OSS, others help MS & the like
<meng> JanC: the OSS culture is not even really started
<meng> why bother using linux when WinXP sells for only USD1.25 a pop
<JanC> I guess that's not legal copies ?  :-)
<meng> yup
<meng> availible at the night markets, shops and even peddlers
<JanC> I mean, almost 50% of the people in Belgium have broadband internet I think, so WinXP is in practice free here...   :-(
<JanC> well, the price of a CD-R
<meng> here's it's easier to buy one in the shop than downloading it
<meng> most are still stuck with modems
<meng> the 56K variety
<JanC> my parents still have a modem, I always get very nervous from waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, ...  :)
<JanC> when you're used to broadband the difference is huge
<meng> i know how it feels like
<meng> using NS3 on Win95
<JanC> if you want I still have a copy of NS 0.94beta or something like that  :)
<meng> with the few thousands using Telekom Malaysia's modem connection
<meng> even dillo is better than that
<JanC> or links  :-)
<meng> but the absoulte monopoly of the telco system here is really bad
<meng> it can take a year to approve a DSL connection
<meng> and too add iam studying at a uni owned by this telco
<JanC> here in belgium they ended the national telco monopoly, but they are still very powerful
<JanC> but I have cable internet myself
<meng> i can't even cable even if i wanted to
<meng> there's no cable infrastructure here
<meng> the "cable" TV here is some censored satelitte dish piece of crap
<JanC> well, in Belgium something like 97% of all households have cable
<meng> porno 24/7 ah?
<JanC> no
<JanC> some channels at night
<meng> here's it's censored, so no playboy tv here
<JanC> for porno 24/7 you need a satellite dish
<meng> not like i watch those
<JanC> or now my cable ISP has movies for download  ;)
<meng> here's it's an offense to install other kinds of dishes accept for the legal astro ones
<meng> a jailable ofense
<JanC> aw, bad  :-(
<meng> so the astro dish is the only cable here
<meng> which goes riot in the rain
<JanC> I guess a real cable isn't possible in a large country like malaysia anyway ?
<meng> too much cost to setup
<meng> easier to lauch Measat than to lay cable
<meng> especially in sabah and sarawak
<meng> *launch
<JanC> Belgium has 338 inhabitants / km
<meng> the denser places here is in the main cities
<meng> esp the capital city
<JanC> they could have cable in the cities then
<meng> it's already troublesome to drive around with the amount of roadworks around
<JanC> but they would need the dishes for other places anyway
<meng> and cable laying would made it worse
<meng> since the phone cables have is everywhere, so just use it
<meng> it's the only uncensored way to get any info or smut
<meng> not like i watch smut to start with
<JanC> we didn't think that  ;-)
<meng> http://regnyouth.blogspot.com/
<meng> even Eminem sold here is heavily censored
<meng> * you, you * **
<meng> something like that
<JanC> lol
<JanC> they did that in the US too when I was in NYC 10-15 years ago
<meng> even talking about malay special rights can get me into hot soup
<meng> i prefer the openess of most western nations
<JanC> I can imagine that
<meng> are you a male?
<JanC> yes
<JanC> why ?  :-)
<meng> imagine a world where alomost all the girls look alike in headscarves
<meng> or tudung as it's called here
<meng> see my point?
<JanC> well, I don't care what women & girls wear, but I guess not all of them wear those voluntary...
<meng> thank goodness it non complusary item unlike Iran
<JanC> headscarves are a hot topic in western europe...
<meng> they start looking alike in those things
<meng> i even called the wrong girl by mistake once
<JanC> lol
<JanC> but of course it's not really funny...
<meng> but it's ironic when they start wearing thight jeans and figure hugging clothes with a hijab on
<meng> defeats the idea in the first place
<JanC> well, you can recognise them from other body parts then  ;-)
<meng> not in a loose baju kurung i can't
<meng> even worse back in school
<JanC> I mean with the tight jeans etc.
<meng> then it's sexual harassment
<meng> and gender profiling
<JanC> oops  8-S
<JanC> anyway...
* JanC is going to reboot back to Ubuntu first now
<JanC> back  :)
<meng> just went to fetch lunch
<meng> it's GMT+8
<JanC> no, It's GMT+2  :)
<meng> that's belgium
<JanC> well, normally we're GMT+1
<JanC> but now is 'daylight savings time'
<JanC> and geographically, we should be in GMT
<meng> well now it's Prophet's Muhammad's Birthday
<meng> so it's a national holiday now
<JanC> hope you get a free day then
<meng> it is
<meng> the large amount of races here = lots of holiday
<meng> hari raya or eid, chinese new year, deepavali, christmas plus quite a number more
<meng> more of it during nov and december
<meng> don't really know about the amount of hols in belgium though
<meng> is it alot?
<JanC> there are 10 official national holidays
<meng> just 10, wow
<meng> here, even the sultans and the Yang Di Pertuan Agong b'day too are holidays
<meng> plus the city days ans things like that
<JanC> those 10 are the days everybody gets a free day by law
<meng> remembered right after the 98' commonwealth games in KL, there's also a holiday too
<JanC> everybody gets 20 more workdays paid to be taken freely...
<JanC> 20 or more
<meng> and all that i mentions is by law
<JanC> and there holidays you don't get free on
<meng> oh, and the Yang Di Pertuan Agong is the head of state
<meng> though all the political power is owned by the PM
<meng> since hari raya celebs last for a whole month, 
<JanC> yeah, we still have a king, political power is owned by the elected government  :)
<meng> but we only have the durian to compare against belgian choclates
<meng> should ship one for you then
<JanC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durian
<meng> i know what it is, thank you
<meng> durian condoms anyone?
<meng> ur terrified of it?
<JanC> """A durian falling on a person's head can cause serious injuries or death"""
<meng> well, the thing is thorny and weighs about a kilo or 2
<meng> and it only falls at night
<meng> which idiot walks in a durian plantation at night anyway
<JanC> if you know you won't of course
<meng> have you even seen one, or even tried it?
<JanC> never eaten it
<meng> it's enlightening
<JanC> I think my sister & her friend ate them in India ?
<meng> it's only availble in malaysia, thailandand indonesia
<meng> *thailand
<JanC> according to wikipedia they even grow them in australia  :)
<JanC> but it's probably not native there
<meng> not even native
<meng> won't be as good too
<JanC> probably not
<meng> kinda funny as aussie customs forbid bringing durians into australia
<meng> imagine the smell of the incinerator....
<meng> but the oddest serving is with watery rice 
<meng> nasi durian in other speak
<JanC> well, I'm going to sleep a bit now (7.13 am and didn't sleep yet)
<meng> but Hawaiian durian, oh please for the love of god
<meng> nights
* JanC says bye to overyone :)
<Kinnison> Morning all
<mkde> carlos, here?
<carlos> yes
<mkde> carlos, hiya. Did you see my couple of questions yesterday?
<carlos> No, sorry, can you repeat them?
<mkde> carlos, i can email them to you, that way you can deal with them when you are free
<carlos> ok, thanks
<mkde> thanks yourself :)
<mkde> carlos, thanks
<carlos> np
<mkde> carlos, what is the difference between those poxml methods? perhaps you can contribute to our methods to help us learn about l18n
<carlos> are just different scripts
<mkde> no advantages/disadvantages
<mkde> ?
<carlos> one depends on QT and the other one just on Python
<mkde> hmmm
<carlos> well, I cannot give you such information
<mkde> yeah froud is quite kde friendly
<carlos> as I don't know the details
<mkde> ok
<carlos> mkde: but adding a dependency on QT just to get .pot files... is ... 
<carlos> I suppose you understand my point...
<mkde> yes
<mkde> also as I understand it, ubuntu's general policy is python friendly
<carlos> yes, but in this case, you should use the best tool that fits your needs
<mkde> sure
<carlos> I mean, I don't try you move to the python one. If the KDE one is better, is ok
<carlos> but if both are good, I think you should choose the one with less dependencies
<mkde> seems they had some problems getting the gnome one working
<carlos> ok
<mkde> catch ya later :)
#launchpad 2005-05-06
<daf> Simira: which kind of schedule do you have in mind?
<Simira> daf: if you had any spesific time you are working on Rosetta stuff, so I could schedule my translation-team work to that time, as many of the team often have questions to Rosetta
<daf> you mean a time of day?
<Simira> daf: something like that, yes?
<daf> ah, ok
<daf> well, Carlos and I are both on Australian time right now
<daf> which is UTC+10
<daf> does that help you?
<daf> we'll be back on UTC+1/+2 next week
<Simira> I know you're in UDU. That's why I planned to work on it this week :p
<Simira> in/on
<Simira> anyway
<Simira> I'll just schedule the work a bit late, or early or something :p
<daf> well, yeah, it's a bit tough :/
<daf> but I think our mornings and evenings overlap
<Simira> they do
<howy> I recently installed Ubuntu 5.04 as a server, and found a number of bugs in the sendmail package.  Realize it is not a supported package, do you want bug reports?  If so, should they go to the launchpad bugzilla?
<mdke> howy, if the package isn't in bugzilla.ubuntu.com, you can file it in http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone under Ubuntu.
<howy> Thanks, I will submit them
<mdke> maybe also consider upstream if applicable?
<howy> Upstream is debian?
<howy> I think most of this is Ubuntu packaging issues - (e.g. apt-get install sendmail fails if postfix is not installed and running)
<mdke> ok fair enough
<howy> Do you guys run Ubuntu on your servers?
<mdke> i'm just a user
<mdke> but i've heard that they run Ubuntu on the main server farms
<howy> Thanks again
#launchpad 2005-05-07
<Simira> daf: why have you hidden all your bof stuff in a password-protected place? :p
<SteveA> hi Simira 
<SteveA> all of the specs related to launchpad are going on the launchpad wiki, which is accessible only to canonical people
<SteveA> it's not an ideal situation
<SteveA> the reasons for this are that we already have a bunch of launchpad documentation on the "internal" wiki site, and some of the launchpad documentation will contain information that canonical doesn't want to make totally public right now.
<Simira> daf: morning. Are you up and running yet?
#launchpad 2005-05-08
<Simira> yay!
<Simira> carlos my man!
<Simira> morning!
<carlos> Simira: morning
<carlos> :-)
<Simira> carlos: we (LoCo Norway people) are working on routines for Norwegian translations
<Simira> carlos: so we have a few questions and issues for you ;p
<Simira> carlos: is it possible/planned a comment field for each translation? If someone changes a string, is it any way to know it's done, and how?
<carlos> Not atm, but we will add support to add comments anytime soon
<carlos> about the changes... also a planned feature, not sure when will be done
<Simira> and what's the deal about packages in hoary, and packages in Rosetta in general? How are they separated, and how are they syncronized upstream?
<carlos> Simira: hoary packages are updated only from ubuntu uploads
<carlos> so since Hoary release, no new translations from upstream are merged into Rosetta
<Simira> carlos: I'm not sure if I get that... the packages under hoary are not updated after release, but packages under Rosetta are?
<Simira> wouldn't that be messy at some point+
<Simira> ?
<carlos> Simira: no, nothing is updated after release
<carlos> that's my point
<Simira> ok, then I'm in, I think
<Simira> carlos: and will it be possible to have a list of all packages(statur) per language? Like in GnomeCVS?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> but of course is a planned feature
<Simira> any idea of eta?
<carlos> please, add your suggestion and ideas at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RosettaWishList (and look there for other's ideas)
<carlos> Simira: no, sorry, I suppose we will publish a list of future features next week or so, but I'm not completely sure.
<carlos> This weeks is being a planning week.
<Simira> ok
<Simira> carlos: but do you use the wishlist preferrably now? daf told me to report bugs in Malone, so I've put a handful of wishes there...
<Simira> carlos: where are the best chances of fulfilling? :)
#launchpad 2006-05-01
<kiko> lucasvo, welshbyte: accounts aren't deleted -- they are merged!
<welshbyte> kiko: how does that work then?
<kiko> welshbyte, in /people you'll see a link to merge accounts. it just steps you through the validation of the addresses and happens automatically.
<welshbyte> ah ok :)
<welshbyte> ooh, launchpad gave me an "Oops!"
<kiko> that's not good
<kiko> what's the OOPS ID?
<welshbyte> OOPS-115A436
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/115A436
<kiko> welshbyte, OH. that's interesting.
<welshbyte> sounds ominous :)
<kiko> welshbyte, it's a regression stub seems to have introduced today. but I'm not 100% sure.
<kiko> can you file a bug? I'll email stub and ddaa about it
<matsubara> kiko: I think ddaa has a patch for it.
<kiko> oh he does?
<kiko> matsubara rocks
<matsubara> kiko: I'm not sure if it's that, but stub and ddaa were talking about the account merge function today in the morning
<kiko> yeah, I read that too
<kiko> but I think a bug report might be on the safe side
<matsubara> welshbyte: are you going to report it? if not, I can do it.
<welshbyte> i can do it if you tell me what package to report it against
<kiko> welshbyte, /products/launchpad
<welshbyte> okie dokie
<welshbyte> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/41398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41398 in launchpad "Oops On Merging Duplicate Account" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<welshbyte> is that enough info?
<matsubara> welshbyte: thanks!
<matsubara> welshbyte: yep.
<welshbyte> great :)
<welshbyte> mmm karma, sweet karma
<SteveA> matsubara: awesome!
* SteveA --> sleep
<matsubara> SteveA: good night. :)
<lifeless> win 11
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> i wrote a draft for one of the specs calling for braindumps, but i cant link it to the wiki page as i dont have permission to edit the launchpad page
<lifeless> jmg: there should already have been a link in the spec
<kiko> jmg, really? what spec is that?
<jmg> xen-enabled-kernel
<mdke> kiko, there are loads of specs like that
<kiko> how weird
<kiko> jmg, can you get me a link?
<mdke> at least, the first one I clicked on at https://launchpad.net/specs does it
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/ebuntu-dr17
<jmg> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/xen-enabled-kernel
<kiko> okay, gotcha.
<kiko> mmmm.
<jmg> kiko: want to link to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenEnabledKernelDraft
<lifeless> SteveA: are you really gone ?
<kiko> mdke, this is really a distro permissions problem, unless we decide to make them world-editable
<kiko> jmg, what's your launchpad username?
<lifeless> kiko: there is a fairly severe issue with the supermirror with bzr 0.8, I'd like to sic spiv onto that as a priority. Is that ok ?
<jmg> kiko: cartel
<mdke> jmg, btw, I'd drop the "Draft" in the wiki page name
<jmg> mdke: but it hasnt been accepted yet
<kiko> jmg, you don't need to indicate status in the wiki page
<mdke> jmg, the status will be tracked by the spec tracker, rather than by changing the name of the spec
<mdke> changing names of wiki pages is generally to be avoided at all costs
<kiko> it causes LINKROTTAGE
<jmg> i was going from the "Examples of great specs"
<mdke> gah!
<mdke> jmg, if you search for "Draft" on the Ubuntu wiki, there are hardly any pages with that name, and 300 specs LD
<mdke> s/LD/:D
<jmg> mdke: okay, ill rename it :)
<lifeless> kiko: ?
<mdke> lifeless, if it helps, I was told today that spiv is on vacation until the end of the week
<kiko> yes lifeless?
<mdke> dunno if it's right
<lifeless> mdke: he was on leave to the 25th
<kiko> ah
<jmg> done :)
<lifeless> 09:13 < lifeless> kiko: there is a fairly severe issue with the supermirror with bzr 0.8, I'd like to sic spiv onto that as a  priority. Is that ok ?
<mdke> misinformed then, my bad
<kiko> lifeless, email?
<lifeless> bug 41409
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41409 in launchpad "initial push of a knit branch errors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41409
<lifeless> kiko: you want me to email you and spiv ?
<kiko> lifeless, and CC: launchpad
<lifeless> kiko: sure, I'd do that anyway
<kiko> thanks
<lifeless> kiko: I'm asking for the ok about asking spiv to do this as a priority so that when bzr 0.8 goes gold (this week) lp support does not lag majorly
<jmg> thanks kiko :)
<kiko> lifeless, yes
<kiko> jmg, you're welcome, but if you rename, you need to reping me.
<kiko> or well do you want to own that spec?
<jmg> oh, i renamed. sorry
<kiko> did you?
<jmg> yes but it was made by Adriaan? so how does that work
<kiko> I can still see the Draft page up
<jmg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenEnabledKernel
<jmg> i hadnt clicked the "Rename" button
<kiko> ah!
<jmg> sorry >_<
<kiko> no worries
<sivang> night all
<kiko> jmg, there, you should have permissions now for it
<jmg> kiko: thanks!
<kiko> I found my brain and turned it on just for you
<jmg> :-)
<mpool> can anyone help with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+ticket/529 ? 
<mpool> may require a db update
<lifeless> heh, en-au is important dude
<lifeless> you want us spelling ?
<lifeless> yeah, it will need a db script
<jamesh> lifeless: I tried debugging the ekiga/siproxd problem a bit more over anzac day: when going through siproxd, ekiga seems to time out on the INVITE request almost immediately and retries 3 more times
<jamesh> shtoom doesn't do the retries, and gets through
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> ekiga works with siproxd for me
<lifeless> are you doing it transparently, or with a configred sip proxy ?
<jamesh> tried both (was doing non-transparent mostly)
<lifeless> I have non-transparent
<lifeless> because I believe transparent is evil evil evil ;)
<lifeless> well, intercepting.
<jamesh> the logging/debugging code in siproxd is very buggy too ...
<jamesh> had to fix that to get useful debugging output
<mpt> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fmalone ... Just as I suspected
<spiv> Good morning!
<spiv> Or should I say... "GOOD MORNING CRISPNESS LOVERS?" ;)
<jmg> hi spiv
<mpool> lifeless: the problem is i think this is not en_AU, but rather "all 400 Australian aboriginal languages in one bucket"
<jamesh> hi spiv
<jamesh> mpool: so you knew 400 australian languages before, but now you don't?
<lifeless> mpool: its en_AU
<lifeless> I have the same visible ui symptoms, and I explicitly added en_AU way back
<jamesh> lifeless: mbp is talking about the language with code "aus"
<jamesh>  code |     englishname      | visible
<jamesh> ------+----------------------+---------
<jamesh>  aus  | Australian languages | f
<lifeless> jamesh: ah, which is weird
<lifeless> jamesh: I wonder why it ever got added to us
<jamesh> lifeless: it was probably in some languages list we used to prime the database
<lifeless> possibly
<lifeless> more likely 
<lifeless> en_AU -> aus
<lifeless> aus -> removed
<jamesh> lifeless: check /usr/share/iso-codes/iso_639.tab
<lifeless> jamesh: I realise they are not meant to be related
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm considered the evolution of rosetta here
<mpool> jamesh: just to see what would happen
<mpool> jamesh: my memory's not what it used to be
<jamesh> mpool: fair enough.  I wonder how many personlanguage records we have for non-visible languages?
<mpool> it should be easy to find out...
<jamesh> 319
<jamesh> lifeless: so it doesn't sound like a language that rosetta automatically added to mbp's account (I don't think it ever does that ..)
<lifeless> jamesh: right
<mpool> jamesh: actually i think it suggested it under "languages used in australia"?
<stub> Yay repositories. Can't rsync a branch without pulling down the entire repo, although that may still turn out to be faster than waiting for a sftp: merge to complete :-(
<jamesh> stub: for something like Launchpad, a shared repository probably won't differ in size much compared to a branch with its own repo
<lifeless> dont use rsync with repos
<lifeless> -really-
<stub> lifeless: So don't merge? I really don't have time to wait for sftp
<stub> Thankfully ddaa is asleep so his repo will be static
<lifeless> stub: hey, I haven't suggested anyone switch to repos yet. 
<lifeless> until we switch rf to a knit repo its all massively premature
<stub> Yup.
<lifeless> stub: what are you merging ?
<stub> Patches from a ddaa branch. I can't just generate a diff on chinstrap as that bzr doesn't want to know about repos
<lifeless> /home/warthogs/source/bzr.dev/bzr 
<lifeless> use that, or the one in sourcec/rollouts/bzr.dev
* mpt still isn't entirely sure what a bzr repo is :-)
<jamesh> mpt: it is the part of a bzr branch storing information about the revisions in the ancestry of the branch, and the contents of the files in those revisions (to simplify things)
<jamesh> mpt: the new feature is being able to share this data between multiple branches (since a lot of it will be the same if the two branches are related)
<jamesh> spiv: out of interest, how difficult would it be to get SQLObject working with the authserver?
<jamesh> (and do you think it would be a good idea?)
<spiv> jamesh: moderate, and I'm unsure if it's a good idea.
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> I suppose the big thing to consider is the authserver caching spec
<spiv> The authserver is hit a lot, but doesn't need very complex abstraction of the SQL it uses, so hand-written SQL feels like it's a good trade-off to me.
<spiv> But it could be that I'm kidding myself, and SQLObject will produce perfectly reasonable queries without much effort, and with simpler code.
<jamesh> yeah.  It is a single statement for most method calls
<spiv> It's worth experimenting with.
<spiv> Mostly though, it is returning results pretty raw from the database, so I think it at least some places converting rows to SQLObjects to the XML-RPC results would be more complex than the current rows to XML-RPC results fiddling.  But it's probably a win in other parts...
<spiv> In theory, AuthServerCaching could be done just fine with SQLObject in the mix, but probably SQLObject's own connection pool layer would make it slightly harder to understand.
<spiv> Layers upon layers of database connection pools is the sort of thing that just drives you mad :)
<lifeless> how happy is sqlobject with multiple transactions in a single thread ?
<spiv> lifeless: At the worst, you can explicitly pass the 'connection' kwarg to every SQLObject operation.
<spiv> It might not even be as bad as that.
<lifeless> erk
<spiv> The authserver doesn't need that, though.
<lifeless> branch updates need transactions
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I got an error from pqm that I don't understand...
<carlos> I have this test:
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebTU22d.html
<carlos> and get this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewAodP6.html
<carlos> but if I run that test in my computer, the test pass
<spiv> carlos: somehow the DB is in a different state when PQM runs the tests vs. when you do.
<carlos> spiv: no, the exception is ok
<spiv> Have you merged in the latest rocketfuel?  Maybe there's been sampledata or other changes.
<carlos> but pqm is getting a ProgrammingError and I'm getting an IntegrityError
<spiv> Oh, I see.
<spiv> That's either a psycopg version difference, or a postgres version difference.
<carlos> that sucks
<spiv> Yep.
<carlos> is there any other way to do that test without depending on a concrete software version?
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> >>> try:
<spiv> ...  
<spiv> ...     posubmission.destroySelf()
<carlos> checking for both exceptions...
<spiv> ... except (IntegrityError, ProgrammingError):
<carlos> ok
<spiv> ...     # XXX carlos <date>: postgres hates me ;)
<carlos> ;-)
<spiv> Well, probably a slightly better XXX than that ;)
<spiv> But yeah, it sucks.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> spiv: hmmm I suppose I should raise an exception after posubmission.destroySelf to be able to check that either an IntegrityError or a Programming Error is raised, right?
<jordi> carlos: hey dyde
<jordi> carlos: got my messages last night?
<carlos> no, sorry...
<jordi> regarding uzbek?
<spiv> carlos: Right, you need an "else: raise AssertionError('blah')" or similar.
<lifeless> jordi: theres some panicing guy about translations
<lifeless> jordi: a 'Michael Hamberg' - have you seen his email?
<jordi> 20:06 < jordi> carlos: ping
<jordi> 20:07 < jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/uzbek/+review was never added to ubuntu translators
<jordi> 20:07 < jordi> err
<jordi> 20:07 < jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-uz
<BjornT> carlos: you can also print something in the except clause and check for that string.
<carlos> spiv, BjornT: I found another solution from bradb's tests:
<carlos> note that DatabaseError is a superclass of both IntegrityError and
<carlos> ProgrammingError
<carlos> hmm, nevermind, the traceback will not print that name
<spiv> carlos: Right :)
* carlos needs to wake up....
<spiv> You still need the explicit except.
<carlos> right
<lifeless> jordi: ?
<carlos> jordi: done
<carlos> lifeless: I got it, I'm going to answer this morning
<lifeless> carlos: sweet
<lifeless> I think hes overreacting, but it understandable
<carlos> BjornT: is that better than just raise an assertion error?
<lifeless> carlos: unfortunately, because doctests are not good at this sort of precise testing, yes it is better
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> But I consider the need to do that a *strong* hint to convert the test to pyunit rather than doctest
<BjornT> carlos: i think it's better to match against something. compare it to when you check if something is None. you usually write:
<BjornT> >>> foo is None
<BjornT> True
<BjornT> instead of simply:
<BjornT> >>> foo
<carlos> BjornT: right
<carlos> lifeless: well, that's only a part of the doctest, I think is more clear if we leave it together with the other related doctests
<jordi> lifeless, carlos: I already replied
<carlos> jordi: oh, cool, thanks ;-)
<jordi> overreacted, yes. And spamming any possible address he finds is not the way either :)
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> jordi: did you copy us, so that we know not to also reply ?
<jordi> lifeless: I cut the CC list a bit not to spam yet another time
<lifeless> jordi: sigh. 
<lifeless> jordi: thats a sure fire way to leave the spamming going on. There needs to be a 'its handled' message.
<lifeless> so I've sent one
<jordi> lifeless: I see
<lifeless> because all the other people *dont know* that hes being helped until they see one.
<jordi> yeah, I understand
<carlos> spiv: Is there a way to do an order by with sqlobject using two tables? I mean something like 'order by Language.code, POFile.variant' where Language is joined with POFile.language
<jamesh> carlos: orderBy=[Language.q.code, POFile.q.variant] 
<carlos> jamesh: does it work with SQLMultipleJoin?
<jamesh> carlos: it'll work with select() if you include those tables.  I haven't tried with SQLMultipleJoin, but it would probably work there too
<jamesh> give it a go and find out
<carlos> but I guess I would need to note the join between Language and POFile, right?
<carlos> the SQLMultipleJoin is not joining Language and POFile tables
<carlos> but POTemplate and POFile
<jamesh> yep
* carlos tries anyway
<jamesh> you'll get an error if the table isn't used in the join
<carlos> jamesh: no, it doesn't work anyway from a select
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> forget that
<carlos> I did a bad query 
<carlos> jamesh: next question is... I cannot note the POFile <-> Language join with an SQLMultipleJoin that links POFile and POTemplate, right?
<jamesh> don't think so.
* carlos uses python's sort options as we already have a list where I need it sorted and we would not have more than 75-80 entries
<carlos> jamesh: thanks for your help
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> i tried calling kiko on skype yesterday, after a dapper update and reboot
<SteveA> and it wouldn't work, even for the echo service
<SteveA> oh...
<SteveA> it's trying to use /dev/dsp-1 for some reason
<jamesh> if you have a USB headset, check to see if it got renumbered on reboot
<SteveA> in the skype setup, it says /dev/dsp
<SteveA> so i don't know why it is dsp-1 when it runs
<SteveA> i don't have a USB headset
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> I had my headset detected as the first sound card on a reboot once
* SteveA kills esd and tries again
<SteveA> aha!
<SteveA> esd is the DEVIL
<SteveA> jamesh: skype call?
<jamesh> okay.  Just starting it up
<jamesh> are you calling me or vice versa?
<SteveA> i'm waiting for the little green tick to appear against your name
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> it says you aren't online
<jamesh> when I try to call
<SteveA> i'm trying to call... runging
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: what's the status of my request to remove some oo translations?
<carlos> did you have time to look into it?
<stub> carlos: not yet
<carlos> ok
<C-O-L-T> Hello, I have made a Launchpad team, but it was just a mistake, would like to delete, how?
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: menu style?
<mpt> SteveA, working on that right now
<mpt> getting some hover effects going
<C-O-L-T> Anybody?
<ddaa> Good mernoing
* ddaa acquires a deep understanding of the Placebo song: "Where is my mind"
<SteveA> Pixies!
<C-O-L-T> ddaa: can you help me? Good morning
<ddaa> C-O-L-T: I can hardly help myself right now, but just ask. There's a bunch of knowledgeable people here whose job is to make you happy.
<SteveA> C-O-L-T: best thing is for you to file a support request.
<C-O-L-T> ddaa: :)))))
<C-O-L-T> SteveA: I have written an email to one of the Launchpad admins and he said come to here because here people will help 
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> if you file a support request, it will be seen to, even if there's no one on irc who can help right now
<C-O-L-T> SteveA: ok I will write one now :D
<C-O-L-T> SteveA: how to do that, i am in Launchpad support section but I can not write a request
<SteveA> "Request support" menu item on the left
* ddaa handwaves the idea of launchpad autopilot
<ddaa> maybe mpt will call that crack, but maybe it's something for next year
<ddaa> in the global search field typing some things like "request launchpad support", "file ubuntu bug" or "free linexcd" would lead the the appropriate page with a message for the use to click on this on that link.
<SteveA> and we have an army of call centre operators reading the text people enter...
<stub> carlos: where is the 'remove-upstream-translations' script?
<stub> oh... its not in rf
<carlos> stub: it's being merged now
<carlos> stub: but you have it available from my branch
<carlos> or just wait, it should be on rocketfuel soon
<carlos> where is dilys?
<carlos> SteveA: is daf hosting it?
<SteveA> carlos: yes.  we may need a new dilys
<carlos> is there any chance to get it hosted on our DC?
<SteveA> maybe
<SteveA> do you know what dilys is written in?
<carlos> SteveA: python
<SteveA> pure python, or using some library for an irc bot?
<carlos> SteveA: let me check where is the source code..., daf was using bazaar to publish it
<carlos> SteveA: no idea
<carlos> stub: my branch landed 
<carlos> you should have the script on rocketfuel
<carlos> SteveA: I don't find it.
<carlos> I will mail daf to ask him
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<carlos> done
<stub> dilys needs a rewrite.
<stub> parsing email messages is fragile and silly when you have access to the appserver and the database.
<carlos> stub: yeah, if we move it inside launchpad servers we could use XML-RPC
<carlos> or direct database access
<carlos> stub: but daf didn't have such access at the time he wrote it
<lifeless> what does dilys do these days?
<lifeless> I thought it was just commit messages
<murrayc> How can I report a launchpad/malone bug?
<lifeless> http://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs
<lifeless> or replace 'malone' with 'launchpad' if its not malone specific
<murrayc> I don't know the difference between launchpad and malone.
<lifeless> then just file it on launchpad
<lifeless> http://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<murrayc> Too late. Done it for malone. Thanks.
<SteveA> stub: you thinking of having dilys connect to launchpad and poll for updates?
<murrayc> Can I attach files to bugs in launchpad?
<SteveA> you can
<stub> There is a spec on dilys-ng. Basically an XML-RPC server that stuff on the LAN can send events to and it spits them out to IRC channels.
<lifeless> stub: heh. theres a bunch of canned bots to do that. 
<stub> Make it easy.
<SteveA> we'll just apt-get install dylis then...
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<SteveA> hi celso!
<SteveA> cprov: can you arrange that we have a skype call today about advanced permissions things?
<SteveA> i'm busy for the next few hours, but later would be good for me.
<cprov> SteveA: sure, after my lunch time 15 or 16 UTC or earlier ?
* SteveA pops across the road to the shop
<SteveA> 15UTC please
<cprov> SteveA: okay, will se everything up 
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i got my skype working -- had to kill esd
* cprov thinks about where is his bt headset 
<cprov> SteveA: good to know, haven't tried in dapper yet
<matsubara> good morning!
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> morning
<kiko> how's it going guys
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> BjornT, stub, jamesh: would it be possible to make SoftRequestTimeout more useful? it's currently not very
<ddaa> no good, I feel sick and have not managed to spend more than 20 mins at the computer in a row so far
<SteveA> more useful like how?
<SteveA> i mean, what is useless about them at present?
<kiko> SteveA, all the exception messages are identical:
<kiko> SoftRequestTimeout: <security proxied zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from
<kiko> +/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/distroarchrelease-search.pt
<kiko> +instance at INSTANCE-ID>
<kiko> I find it unuseful to report what view class timed out -- I'd rather see something that suggested to me where the slowness was. mmmm
<SteveA> that's hard to find out
<SteveA> you have the timings of all the SQL statements
<SteveA> we'd have to instrument the security proxy between the view and content classes, or something like that for other things
<SteveA> or record the stack trace on every statement recorded
<kiko> okay, never mind then.
<kiko> here's a question
<SteveA> worth talking through
<SteveA> i'd like to hear the other folks' ideas
<kiko> can we make any mixed-case URL redirect to a lower-case version?
<SteveA> we could do
<SteveA> what's the use-case?
<kiko>       50 https://launchpad.net/distros/Ubuntu        
<SteveA> we could get apache to normalize that
<kiko> via http://trends.newsforge.com/trends/06/04/19/1527202.shtml
<SteveA> ensuring the regex used was just the path part, not the query part
<SteveA> or the anchor part
<kiko> is that "yeah we could do that" or "let's do that today"?
<SteveA> i don't see a risk in doing it
<kiko> me neither
<SteveA> because we are very careful with URLs in launchpad
<SteveA> so, the only thing i'd ask is to get signoff from stub and lifeless
<kiko> can you do that?
<SteveA> and get someone who knows regexes to look at the URL RFCs and make a good regex
<SteveA> and get lifeless to review it
<SteveA> you can do a specific one for distros right away, if that's important
<SteveA> or just for Ubuntu
<stub> We have Foo.name's that are case sensitive (eg. sourcepackagenames)
<kiko> not really important
<kiko> stub, really? case sensitive spns?!
<SteveA> stub: hmm... i don't approve of that :-/
<stub> No reason not to do it in cases where we know the .name's are always lower
<SteveA> is it possible to have two SPNs that are the same except for case, but are different SPs?
<stub> SteveA: Yup. Unfortunately, we had to run with what already existed, and debian packages are case sensitive.
<ddaa> hey stub
<kiko> I didn't even know we had uppercase package names!
<stub> I think it was packagenames
<SteveA> that sucks
<ddaa> I'm here if you need any help with branch handling on people merging
<kiko> I have never heard of this
<stub> branch names allow uppercase
<kiko> <kiko> pitti, does debian have mixed-case package names?
<kiko> <Keybuk> kiko: no.
<kiko> <Keybuk> always lower case
<kiko> that's more like it
<kiko> branch names allow uppercase, eh? I thought all ".name"s were lowercase always
<stub> version numbers are case sensitive
<Keybuk> stub: no they're not
<Keybuk> again, they can only be lower case
* kiko looks at stub 
* Keybuk takes away stub's "Book Of Wrong Assertions" :)
<stub> Hey - I kicked and screamed every time someone insisted they needed to allow uppercase to be stored!
<Keybuk> the sorting algorithm allows them to be upper case
<Keybuk> but I don't think dpkg does
<Keybuk> nope, sorry, I'm wrong :)
<Keybuk> stub's right for versions, they can be mixed case
<stub> IIRC, Branch.name needed to allow uppercase and '@' to map in existing arch branch names.
* ddaa looks at stub with wild eyes
<ddaa> That's an interesting point, but I'm not really convinced we want to do that.
<ddaa> you mean, we _do_ allow that already?
<SteveA> hmm... kiko, we can do this in traversal code instead then.   redirect, on a case by case basis
<SteveA> do a perm redirect
* ddaa checks
<stub> We _do_ allow it already. I'm happy to change it and rename branches with ugly names - I  don't think we need to keep that constraint the way it is any more.
<ddaa> well, if it's there already, I'm not sure it's worth the trouble changing it until that becomes a problem
<salgado> lifeless, "Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko"
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, that sounds reasonable. is it a trivial fix?
<salgado> lifeless, that's one example of what we have on branch.mirror_status_message
<ddaa> salgado: lifeless is going to call that a deployment problem, on the ground that it's conceivable that some people may use anonymous sftp.
<SteveA> kiko: it's a trivial test...
<ddaa> I should reply by mail, but my position is that this sort of thing should cause error mail, not crashing.
<ddaa> salgado: OTOH I think it's appropriate to show that in the UI even if it's a problem with our system, just to explain why it did not work.
<salgado> I'm not sure I agree
<SteveA> kiko: we can do this in the Navigation base class, or a new Navigation base class
<kiko> SteveA, or manually in the individual navigation classes?
<SteveA> maybe do distro manually
<SteveA> then we'll refactor for the second one
<SteveA> it is important to do with with a perm. redirect
<ddaa> You get to decide. In summary my position is that: 1. branch-puller should not crash unless it hits a serious problem 2. problems which are not strictly user-side should be logged so we know about them 3. as long as we have an intelligible error message, we should display it to the user instead of having to display "no error message".
<ddaa> But anything that just keeps the damn thing running will make me happy.
<kiko> SteveA, mpt: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-25/A28 
<kiko> is that from somebody with an old CSS file?
<SteveA> possibly
<kiko> "possibly"?
<SteveA> more likely something hardcoded into the menus system
<SteveA> i don't really care -- it will go away very soon
<SteveA> and the 404 isn't particularly visible to users
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: what's this AssertionError in OOPS-115A198 -- ?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/115A198
<bradb> interesting...
<kiko> matsubara, salgado: OOPS-115A330?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/115A330
<BjornT> kiko: my guess would be that debian doesn't have a current release
<kiko> it doesn't
<kiko> nor does fedora
<kiko> code needs to cope though
<matsubara> kiko: salgado reported that one yesterday
<matsubara> kiko: and assigned it to me
<kiko> okay
<BjornT> yeah, and IDistribution should tell that currentrelease can be None
<kiko> get that password nonsense DONE!
<matsubara> kiko: I'm about to report the other oops you pointed to bradb and BjornT 
<kiko> BjornT, agreed
<bradb> kiko: I can land a quick fix for that oops if you want.
<kiko> bradb, plus test? sure, rs=kiko
* bradb ponders what that should do...
<kiko> guys, remember, oopses are top-priority fixes
<kiko> we get few enough that it shouldn't be immensely disruptive to land fixes
* ddaa goes to hit the sack
<ddaa> got to let my body debug itself for a while, see you tomorrow
<lucasvo> somenone should look at https://launchpad.net/products/distro-release-notes
<matsubara> bradb: bug 41574
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41574 in malone "AssertionError while search in distribution context with currentrelease None" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41574
<bradb> matsubara: thanks
<kiko> BjornT, are we mapping REOPENED to UNCONFIRMED? it's actually Confirmed
<BjornT> kiko: we map it to Confirmed. i think we used to map it to Unconfirmed, though.
<kiko> really?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/ekiga/+bug/31763
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31763 in ekiga "Killing the panel makes ekiga disapear from the panel." [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> BjornT, that's odd, because it still says Unconfirmed in the UI (and the last sync was on 2006-04-18 -- why?)
<kiko> BjornT, when a bug in bugzilla goes from Unconfirmed -> Invalid - <reopen> > it goes back to Unconfirmed
<kiko> the Reopened status is only used when the bug was New -> Invalid/etc - <reopen> -- then the status is Reopened.
<kiko> (there is a special everconfirmed attribute in the Bug table that handles that)
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, the syncing is broken due to the debbugs syncing breaking things :( i'll take a look at it.
<kiko> BjornT, I am unhappy!
<salgado> stub, is OOPS-115A436 the issue you've been working together with ddaa?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/115A436
<matsubara> salgado: for the record that's bug 41398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41398 in launchpad "Oops On Merging Duplicate Account" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41398
<bradb> kiko: Should the component search widget be disabled if we don't have an IDistribution.currentrelease?
<bradb> Alternatively, it could search all releases.
<kiko> bradb, you might even choose to not display it. search all releases? do you mean all components?
<kiko> if so, then yes
<bradb> all releases
<kiko> all releases? how odd
<kiko> what does the component search widget have to do with releases?
<bradb> kiko: a package might be published in a different component in an earlier release
<kiko> and?
<bradb> we have no useful way of "guessing" which release this component search should be done in, unless there's a currentrelease
<bradb> so it seems like search all releases, or don't allow component filtering
<bradb> i thought of hiding the widget, but i think that's likely to be confusing
<bradb> see what i mean?
<kiko> hide the widget, IMO.
<bradb> that's easiest to implement, so ok :P
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> you might need an additional assert somewhere 
<BjornT> kiko: can you do a small review? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegmlnd1.html
<kiko> BjornT, is debian_bug.severity None for valid reasons? is it a bug in debbugs?
<kiko> BjornT, also, would you consider fixing the update-watches script to not blow up completely if something goes wrong?
<BjornT> kiko: not sure actually, but that's what causing the breakage. i'll ask in #canonical to see if someone knows.
<kiko> BjornT, other than that, r=kiko
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i'll certainly consider it, i'll file a bug about it. it's quite trivial to make sure that all the other bug trackers get synced if one fails. to make all other bug watches for a specific bug tracker sync even if one fails is a bit trickier, though.
<kiko> BjornT, really? why? is there internal state to consider?
<BjornT> kiko: well, actually, now that i looked at the code, it's quite trivial to do that latter as well.
<kiko> that's more like it!
<kiko> I'd suggest making that change as well as we've already had a few crashes that caused everything with watch syncing to go haywire and I really want the feature to be bulletproof so we can pimp it effectively
<BjornT> yeah, i'm going to include it in this patch.
<Surak> is this heaven? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs Bugs in Dapper: 1                  1         of         1 result
<kiko> Surak, no, it's just a confusing UI.
<bradb> This is why I think distroreleases having their own bug listing is very confusing. :)
<kiko> bradb, the bug listing would be a bit different -- +targetedbugs or +releasebugs or something
<kiko> bradb, this has to do with targeting to releases which is what we need to start working on as soon as bug dates are sorted
<bradb> I've been nagging since Friday for a response to my code review response, unfortunately. Halt, screeching, etc.
<bradb> (on bug dates, that is)
<kiko> get another reviewer
<kiko> don't ask steve or me for reviews this week
<kiko> we need to do staff reviews and that eats up a lot of time
<bradb> I don't ask anyone for reviews anymore. I just use the General Queue, and they seem to automatically get redirected to the appropriate people.
<kiko> okay then
<bradb> salgado: Can you please followup on the bug dates review today?
<salgado> bradb, yeah, sorry for not doing that before. I got sidetracked with some mirror-prober things yesterday
<kiko> mirror probing is farked
<bradb> no worries
<Surak> thanks kiko
<kiko> carlos, yo, what's up
<carlos> kiko: hi
<kiko> where's my fix!
<carlos> answering a loooong queue of pending mail...
<carlos> kiko: on the pending reviews queue
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> was it a big fix? you could have pastebinned it for me if not
<carlos> no it's a small one
<carlos> kiko: one line change and the test
<kiko> then!
<carlos> let me show you the diff
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqXo6Dc.html
<SteveA> BjornT: http://www.mkuncaitis.com/lbw06/
<kiko> carlos, the "..." in the test before </textarea> is what I don't approve
<SteveA> BjornT: the linux bier wanderung is in lithuania this year
<carlos> kiko: why?
<kiko> carlos, because it might match something else more bizarre. I don't know, but I don't like it. can you fix it easily?
<carlos> kiko: you want the whole html page there??
<kiko> the </textarea> should be closeby, no?
<BjornT> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiSHmip.html (basically wrapping two sections into try...except)
<carlos> kiko: oh, sorry, I misunderstood you
<kiko> I mean, there shouldn't be a lot of text after the ";] "
<carlos> the ... before the closing tag...
<kiko> right
<kiko> right
<carlos> well, the sample data has 12 lines
<carlos> I could either leave the whole text
<carlos> or add the last two lines
<carlos> with ... in the middle
<kiko> carlos, maybe change the sampledata? or will it kill you?
<carlos> well, I prefer if we don't change sampledata...
<carlos> hmm, let's change it
<carlos> and if nothing breaks
<carlos> it's ok
<kiko> good man
<carlos> but if other test fail I prefer to leave it as it's atm
<carlos> I'm using a language I'm not using usually in our tests so it should not be an issue
<BjornT> SteveA: cool, that could be nice to go to.
<matsubara> kiko, SteveA: could you give some input to the comment I added in bug 28908?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28908 in launchpad "phishing vulnerability" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28908
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add UNIQUE to branch table and update people merge code to cope (r1824: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> yay stubber
<SteveA> matsubara: hmm, looks good to me at a glance, but i'd like to think further about this.  maybe you can ask ian jackson (the reporter of the bug) what he thinks of your solution?
<kiko> matsubara, SteveA, stub's the right person to ask there, I think
<kiko> I remember he and salgado had a good idea of why we asked for the password as part of that step
<salgado> IIRC it was just to make sure it the email validation (or whatever it is) wasn't done simply by a person clicking on the link
<salgado> IOW, we wanted them to read, see what's going on and confirm that they want that
<kiko> they could just press an OK button though
<salgado> right, that's why I suggested removing the password to matsubara
<kiko> stub might remember
<kiko> matsubara, email him directly?
<matsubara> kiko: I'll. I also left a note to iwj to take a look at the bug and give some input.
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> cprov: ping
<cprov> SteveA: setting up the skype sh#$, one sec
<cprov> SteveA: seems to work, how is your contact ? ehe 'global-gypsy' ?
<SteveA> cprov: i need to get a glass of water.  i'll start up the program
<cprov> SteveA: okay
<jordi> woah, what's going on with the spamfest at rosetta-users...
<carlos> jordi: I'm scared...
<jordi> the volume of spam is rising so much it's not funny
<carlos> jordi: are you banning the emails from where we get more than one message?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> there was one address with like 20 posts the other day
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=kiko]  Fix bug 41574 (AssertionError while search in distribution context with currentrelease None) (r1825: Brad Bollenbach)
* bradb heads out for lunch and LP dev candidate interview. bbl.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fixed a pagetemple that was using 'struct' and was rendering '<' and '>' instead of '&lt;' and '&gt;'. Includes a test. (r1826: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> cool
<carlos> dilys: thanks!
<kiko-fud> carlos, remember to fix the db when the time comes. congratulations -- but you forgot the bug number and oops ID. talk to matsubara :)
<kiko-fud> fuderinos!
<carlos> hmm, rigth.... :-(
<matsubara> carlos: bug 39879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39879 in rosetta "Translation string is crashing replacer function" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39879
<carlos> kiko-fud: I will do it once it's on production
<matsubara> carlos: OOPS-104D147
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/104D147
<carlos> matsubara: well, is a bit late to add the OOPS... but thanks 
<matsubara> carlos: np, I don't know why kiko asked you to talk to me.
<carlos> matsubara, kiko-fud: bug #41371 is weird and produced by #39879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41371 in rosetta "& strings not stayed "as-is" on Rosetta" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41371
<carlos> I didn't know we could get those transformations on submit...
<carlos> &gt; became '>' after two submits
<carlos> not visually but in our database
<carlos> is shop time, see you!
<BjornT> carlos: i think that's because 'structure' was used
<carlos> BjornT: well, structure prevented that we escape chars
<BjornT> carlos: first enter '&lt;' -> '&lt;' gets stored the database, but displayed as '>' in the text area
<carlos> but you submit &gt; and we render '>' but the source code has &gt;
<BjornT> carlos: if you submit the textarea again, you'll store '>' in the database, since that's the value in the text area.
<carlos> and next time you submit it, we get directly '>' 
<carlos> right
<carlos> anyway, it's fixed ;-)
<BjornT> oh, it sounded like you thought that it wasn't fixed :)
<carlos> no, I set it as duplicate already
* carlos -> out
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  fix crash in checkwatches.py. also makes the script more robust, so that unexpected exceptions are simply logged instead of breaking the script. (r1827: Bjorn Tillenius)
<heyko> /j #esens
<heyko> sry
<crimsun> if I suspect that my uploads to Ubuntu universe/multiverse are being dropped silently due to a GPG key issue, against which package(s) should I file a bug?
<poningru> I wanted to create a new spec for easyencryption in the wiki but it wont let me edit the page
<poningru> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/easy-encryption
<kiko> poningru: hmmm?
<poningru> hmm it might be problem at my end hold on
<matsubara> kiko: I think poningru is having the same problem someone was having a couple of days ago. Remeber when someone asked you to change the wiki page of a spec? I think it was yesterday or the day before.
<kiko> yesterday evening
<kiko> and I suspect the same
<poningru> nm it was a cookie problem
<poningru> it works now
<kiko> wonderful
<crimsun> cprov: (referred to you by -devel.) Hi, I suspect my uploads to Ubuntu universe/multiverse have begun being dropped silently within the past day due to a GPG key issue (0xC88ABDA3). Is there protocol for providing information to ease debugging?
<kiko> that's unfortunate, crimsun. is no answer received, and no email sent to -changes? also, what packages are they?
<kiko> hey bradb*
<bradb_> hey
<sfllaw> Is there a fridge.ubuntu.com team that mirrors its calendar?
<crimsun> kiko: I receive nothing whatsoever when I use crimsun@ubuntu.com in the changelog. When I use crimsun@fungus.sh.nu in the changelog, I receive accept notifications when someone else uploads. I don't receive anything when I upload. Mail is sent to changes only when someone else signs and uploads. The source package in question is flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse). I attempted to upload it three times yesterday and received nothing, no reje
<kiko> crimsun, I think it's time for a bug report. you have a lot of detailed information. :)
<cprov> crimsun: I remember your package being processed this morning
<crimsun> yeah, I asked earlier for the name of the package/component against which I should file a bug
<crimsun> cprov: jani signed and uploaded the latest.
<crimsun> cprov: janimo, that is.
<crimsun> the revision prior to that one was signed and uploaded by laserjock (jordan mantha).
<crimsun> my last upload that is known to have worked using my own key is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009419.html
<cprov> crimsun: investigating the log it looks like sending email to you @u.c, is your redirec working, preferred email set ?
<cprov> crimsun: to better debug the issue with your key, please upload something else and warn me
<crimsun> cprov: redirect is currently working, but I don't receive notifications from archive@ubuntu.com when I use crimsun@ubuntu.com
<crimsun> cprov: I'm not terribly concerned with not receiving notifications @ubuntu.com, which seems orthogonal. I've had trouble before with my key and launchpad, which is sign-only.
<cprov> crimsun: ideally it should send info to your preferred_email (crimsun@fungus.sh.nu) is it working ?
<crimsun> cprov: my preferred email is working, and mails sent to crimsun@ubuntu.com from elsewhere are delivered to crimsun@fungus.sh.nu
<cprov> crimsun: duderino, this sign-only key issue ... nevermind :(
<cprov> crimsun: right, it requires some investigation on redirect system so far
<salgado> hey bradb_. the bug-dates branch looks good
<cprov> crimsun: just for up to date debug info, upload something signed by your own key and we can investigate the issue w/o any expeculation, okay ? 
<crimsun> cprov: yes, I'm looking for a test patch so I can upload
<cprov> crimsun: good
<bradb_> salgado: cool, thanks
<cprov> kiko: crimsun is another victim of bug # 41102
<cprov> hell bug 41102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41102 in qprocd "Could not upload any Universe packages; email parsing bug?" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41102
<kiko> cprov, yeah, I was thinking that half of his problem was that.
<cprov> duhh
<kiko> but there's something else as well, right?
<cprov> kiko: not really, let me paste the log message for you
<cprov> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCgwn2b.html
<kiko> hey bradb 
<bradb> hey again
<kiko> cprov, yeah. but what about the key-problem he was suggesting?
<kiko> I thought crimsun was having two different problems?
<cprov> kiko: I thought he was using his key this time, so it works 
<crimsun> thanks again, kiko, cprov.
<jordi> hmm, carlos, why is rosetta-@ subscribed to that xfce bug?
<jordi> the one about USB devices
<kiko> jordi, BjornT's working on unsubscribing teams, btw
<jordi> oh... so I can't do it atm now I realise
<kiko> bradb, could we add warning icons the checkboxes in +filebug?
<kiko> s/the/to the/
<carlos> jordi: someone added us
<kiko> mdz, bradb, another question is: should the assignee be messaged on private bugs?
<mdz> kiko: the assignee should be treated the same as a subscriber in that respect, I'd say
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> okay
<kiko> bradb_, bradb: internet problems today?
<bradb_> something like that. pfff
<bradb_> my other machine's fine though
<jordi> I wanted to habve a nap of 40 mins
<jordi> it was 4h by accident
<jordi> there's no way I'm going to sleep tonight
<kiko> wow
<jordi> ooh
<jordi> and I missed Barcelona
<jordi> oh man
<jordi> But Bara is in the final!
<bradb_> kiko: Yes, assignee should get messaged no private bugs. The real issue, I think, is not "should" but "how" do we make that work.
<bradb_> s/no private/on private/
<kiko> bradb_, really?
<kiko> <kiko> bradb, could we add warning icons to the checkboxes in +filebug?
<bradb_> kiko: How could it make sense for someone to be assigned to a bug but not get email about it?
<kiko> right
<kiko> I agree. I was just confused as to why "how" was an issue
<bradb_> ah
<bradb_> Well, the issues I see are:
<bradb_> 1. Should setting the assignee subscribe them to the bug? (i.e. add them to the Cc list) The answer seems obvious, given how privacy works, but then,
<bradb_> 2. What if they are unassigned?
<bradb_> it's hard to know if un-Cc'ing them will be right
<kiko> mmmm
<bradb_> We could have some UI for this workflow which could help make it understandable.
<bradb_> Any time the assignee value is changed, we could confirm that the user is sure they want to subscribe this new assignee/unassignee the previous one.
<bradb_> (Same deal for subscriptions. We could special-case private bug subscriptions to make it much harder for a typo to expose a bug to the wrong person.)
<kiko> bummer.
<bradb_> er, s/unassignee/unsubscribe/
<kiko> the other option is to have the assignee be implicitly subscribed even in private bugs.
<bradb_> I thought about that...it could almost make sense, specifically for assignee, because it's someone that has to do work on the bug, so it's clear they should be getting email about it.
<bradb_> Just wondering when that wouldn't work...
<bradb_> kiko: re: warning icons, you mean just add icons to the left of the labels?
<kiko> bradb_, yes
<kiko> for private bugs I think we should add it, but then.. it makes the security option a bit confusing
<bradb_> kiko: fwiw, I haven't heard to many people be confused about those options on +filebug
<bradb_> s/to/too/
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> mdz says it happens ALL THE TIME
<kiko> :)
<bradb_> hmph
<mdz> I see it a few times a week if I am paying attention to bugs
<mdz> but I mostly go through old bugs
<mdz> the one ogra just pointed out is a new bug though; it's clearly still happening
<mdz> perhaps we should ask the reporter what happened
<bradb_> mdz: which bug?
<mdz> bradb_: bug 41649
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41649 in dhcp3 dhcp3-server "Lease not released on shutdown" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41649
<bradb_> mdz: What's the issue with that bug reported, related to private/security-related filebug options?
<bradb_> s/reported/report/
<mdz> bradb_: it was filed as private with no apparent reason
<kiko> correct.
<mdz> the reporter un-privated it, and I subscribed ubuntu-bugs to clean up
<bradb_> ah
* bradb lets bzr take over his machine for a while
* bradb &
<ychahibi> I read in the Rosetta mailing-list , that you are planning to add glossary feature to Rosetta, I'd interested to know how you are proceeding since I am preparing a draft glossary for Arabic.
<kiko> ychahibi, the best person to ask would be carlos, but he's not around at the moment 
<kiko> jordi may be able to help as well
<jordi> ychahibi: the plan is there, but I don't think there are plans to start on that right away
<ychahibi> jordi: Gnome has a PO file glossary in many languages : http://l10n-status.gnome.org/HEAD/PO/
<jordi> yes
<jordi> it's unmaintained though
<ychahibi> jordi, I am actually looking for a maximal number of terms . There is also http://l10n.openoffice.org/localization/OpenOffice_Glossary.html
#launchpad 2006-05-02
<jordi> ychahibi: hmm, the problem with the oooo one is that i's a bit messy if I remember correctly
<jordi> we need really good grammars, yes.
<jordi> err, glossaries
<lifeless> salgado: hiya
<ychahibi> jordi, sure
<ychahibi> jordi, the OOo glossary contains many non IT terms
<jordi> yes
<ychahibi> jordi, it also has to be classed into categories so translation can be easier
<ychahibi> jordi, such a unified glossary can be useful for i18n projects, specially in the open source participation development, where translation is made by many contributers. Thus,any new contributor should know which terms were used by any former contributor.
<mdke> ychahibi, rosetta already does that: it shows you every translation used for similar strings. That goes *some* of the way towards helping with that
<mdke> I'd encourage you to use a mailing list/wiki page for now to coordinate about individual words, until Rosetta includes this functionality
<ychahibi> mdke, yes.
<ychahibi> mdke, won't it be better if the different languages used the same english terms database ?
<mdke> what do you mean?
<kiko> hey lifeless 
<ychahibi> mdke, it would be nice to have a list of english words for all the languages to populate the wikipages with their equivalents in different languages 
<mdke> ychahibi, you mean, technical words?
<ychahibi> like computer, internet, hard disk ... related to computer sciences
<mdke> ychahibi, that sounds like you'd be making a list to try and teach people English
<ychahibi> mdke, no
<ychahibi> mdke, something like http://l10n-status.gnome.org/HEAD/PO/gnome-glossary.HEAD.pot
<mdke> i see
<ychahibi> mdke, excuse my poor English :
<ychahibi> :)
<mdke> it's extremely good
<matsubara> heh mtg
<kiko> matsubara?
<matsubara> I would benefit greatly to have that card 
<matsubara> kiko: ponigru quit message.
<matsubara> kiko: it's supposed to be a magic the gathering card.
<kiko> yeah, I see
<poningru> ng
<poningru> sorry
<matsubara> poningru: there's nothing to be sorry about. I was just commenting about your quit message. I used to play a lot of mtg in the old days.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> I was apologizing for the stray piece of 'ng'
<jordi> hmm, carlos's gone
<jordi> and it's only 1:30 AM
<kiko-zzz> I am too :)
<kiko-zzz> (but I have work to do -- more work!)
<jordi> you're going to sleep?
<jordi> what time is it in Sao Carlos?
<matsubara> jordi: 20:24
<jordi> oh man, he's like a 6 y/o!
<matsubara> like what?
<kiko-zzz> six year old
<kiko-zzz> late for swimming too
<jordi> no swimming on thursdays
<jordi> and it was even later last night anyway
<jordi> and I couldn't sleep
<matsubara> oh well. I need some sleep. see you later jordi.
<jmg> np zero666
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<welshbyte> good 4:08am :)
<lifeless> stub: I'm doing a test reconcile on balleny
<lifeless> stub: debugging the revno problem
<lifeless> stub: please not be killing bzr's :)
<lifeless> it wont affect pqm, except memory pressure
<spiv> lifeless: I'd like to merge in a backport of Twisted SVN r16671 to rocketfuel (for bug 41409) -- want to review or rubber stamp it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41409 in launchpad "initial push of a knit branch errors" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41409
<lifeless> spiv: please
<lifeless> (review)
<spiv> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSoLGjF.html
<lifeless> r=lifeless
<spiv> Thanks.
<spiv> I've also added a related branch to the review queue, I have a diff ready if you don't want to wait for pending-reviews.
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> oh there was one thing
<lifeless> if you care to you could add a deprecation warning about the backend sending the bad exception
<spiv> Yeah, that's a good idea.
<spiv> I seperately need to refactor that exception handling, because it's starting to be duplicated in a few places in that class, so I think I'll hold off until I do that.  (Besides, I just sent the merge request a second before you suggested it ;)
<lifeless> spiv: so where is this diff ?
<spiv> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJQJkfg.html
<lifeless> spiv: you can put the deprecation warning in twisted sv
<spiv> lifeless: Yep, I'll do that tonight.
<lifeless> how did you find setting up the interface based testing ?
<lifeless> lastly, I think you might be leaking test????.tmp dirs
<lifeless> as we aren't using the bzr test runner. Could you check for that ?
<spiv> Yes, I am.
<lifeless> +        self.local_branch = self.make_branch('.')
<lifeless> +        tree = self.local_branch.bzrdir.create_workingtree()
<lifeless> I would do
<lifeless> tree = self.make_branch_and_tree('.')
<lifeless> self.local_branch = tree.branch
<spiv> I feel like the test_suite function is a bit more awkward than it needs to be, but I very much like the fact the facility exists.
<spiv> I looked at make_branch_and_tree, I forget why I didn't use it.
<spiv> I think probably for no good reason :)
<lifeless> so, fixing the test leakage involves more cargo culting
<lifeless> look in bzrlib/tests/__init__.py
<spiv> I'd really like a way to say directly, "run this TestCase with X, Y and Z formats", rather than having to muck about with iter_suite_tests and stuff directly.
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> its on my todo to refactor this
<spiv> It could even hide the adapter from me, perhaps.
<spiv> Cool.
<spiv> Please consider this another data point for your refactoring :)
<lifeless> so one possibility is an AdaptingTestSuite, whose run method clones on demand
<lifeless> there are a number of possibilities :)
<spiv> At the moment I think the minor ugliness is more than worth it for the benefits it gives, so I'm happy.
<spiv> In the past, I've done this sort of thing with ad-hoc TestCase subclasses (which are then automatically discovered).
<lifeless> anyhow, to remove the test????.tmp dirs, you need to remove TestCaseInTempDir.TEST_ROOT and reset it to None
<lifeless> this is a wart
<spiv> Which is sort of simpler, but a bit dirtier.
<mpool> spiv: it seems to me it would be nice for test suites to declare
<lifeless> (by remove, I mean shutil.rmtree
<spiv> (e.g. there's twisted's FTP client test case with a 
<mpool> "I want to run again all implementations of IFoo", or "the default IFoo", or "all that support something"
<spiv> 'pasv' flag, and a trivial subclass than just sets the flag the other way).
<stub> lifeless: ok (re. balleny bzr processes)
<lifeless> spiv: right.
<spiv> (or overrides a single simple method or something, I forget :)
<lifeless> mpool: I think that when I make the scenario concept an object it will become simpler to use
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, I'll do that.
<lifeless> spiv: look at bzrlib.tests.run_suite
<lifeless> mpool: because we can define precanned scenarios for those cases
<spiv> lifeless: ta.
<mpool> yep
<spiv> lifeless: my other question about that branch is do you agree with my choice of formats I'm supporting?
<lifeless> spiv: format 6 + all registered metadir formats - yes
<lifeless> stub: I'm starting to plan the knit transition for launchpad
<lifeless> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketfuelToKnits
<spiv> lifeless: "Sender not authorised to commit to branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/twisted/trunk/"
<lifeless> muhaha
<lifeless> doth it pass tests ?
<lifeless> remember, we dont run the twisted test suite, yet IIRC.
<spiv> lifeless: Yes (not that http://twistedmatrix.com/buildbot/ really shows that, because of all the regular intermittent failures on every builder except full-2.4)
<lifeless> where is your branch ?
<lifeless> spiv: ^
<spiv> lifeless: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/spiv/twisted/twisted-malone-bug-41409
<lifeless> spiv: and what commit message wouldst thou liketh ?
<spiv> "[r=lifeless]  Make the twisted.vfs SFTP adapter's removeFile method translate NotFoundError into the appropriate SFTPError."
<lifeless> done
<carlos> morning
<ruffneck> morning carlos, how are you
<ruffneck> http://matin.maapallo.org/site.pl/selain/?c=zits&i=439
<lifeless> spiv: done
<carlos> ruffneck: fine, thanks. And you?
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks!
<ruffneck> quite well; )
<ruffneck> http://mikseri.mpoli.fi/hifi/download.php?fn=portrait_-_morrimoykky.mp3
* BjornT heads out to do some errands
<SteveA> mpt: morning
<SteveA> mpt_: morning
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<kagou> anyone know how to remove calendar from https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice ?!
<carlos> kagou: I don't think you can do it
<kagou> so carlos should i report a bug ?
<carlos> kagou: I don't think it's a bug...
<carlos> kagou: but better ask jamesh, he wrote it
<kagou> thanks carlos
<jamesh> kagou: there is no facility for removing a calendar
<kagou> jamesh: you mark this problem in your todo list or do i report a wish bug ?! ;)
<jamesh> kagou: is there any particular reason you want to remove the calendar?
<kagou> yes i'm not using it at all
<kagou> and may be removing this saving cpu power/mem for the launchpad server
<jamesh> kagou: it isn't a problem from the LP server end
<mpt_> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt_: to the menus channel please!
* mpt_ dons his cape and mask
<kagou> ok jamesh. Thanks 
<jamesh> hi ddaa
<ddaa> hi jamesh
<ddaa> didn't get the round tuits to look at your importd error reporting stuff
<jamesh> ddaa: I've got bzrsync refactored and passing the existing tests again.  Just need to add the new tests you mentioned, and make sure they pass
<ddaa> been scrambling to fix an important missing db constraint, then got sick :(
<jamesh> so it now grabs the ancestry of the branch and imports all those revisions
<jamesh> and if the revision exists, it makes sure the parent IDs match and are in the right order
<jamesh> then goes through to synchronise the RevisionNumber objects
<ddaa> that's great :)
<jamesh> if it runs into a divergance, it truncates the history at that point
<jamesh> so it should work correctly with a (branchid, revisionid) constraint on the RevisionNumber table
<ddaa> I see, you truncate then recreate the revision numbers
<jamesh> yeah
<ddaa> it's not optimal, but it's the simplest way to deal with the new db constraints
<ddaa> that could possibly go nasty on some pathological cases
<jamesh> oh?
<ddaa> Imagine an Arch import, with revision history several thousand revisions long
<ddaa> with some missing ancestry
<ddaa> the missing ancestry gets filled, and all the history gets shifted
<ddaa> you have a divergence at the first revision in the history
<jamesh> so there would be one truncate from rev 1 on, and then it recreates the RevisionNumber objects
<ddaa> yup
<jamesh> the alternative is to make the constraint a relaxed constraint (i.e. it can be broken temporarily during a transaction) and update all RevisionNumber objects in a single transaction
<jamesh> although I'm not sure it will be a big deal in practice
<ddaa> Some could be optimised out by truncating in a single query, but then you still need N query to fill the history, so it's not a significant improvement in term of algorithmic complexity. Probably not worth the trouble.
<ddaa> jamesh: yeah, I was inappropriately concerned with long transactions. The branch-scanner is the only thing to update those tables, so there's no risk of lock contention.
<jamesh> one issue might be if we have foreign keys pointing at RevisionNumber
<ddaa> Mh
<jamesh> but I suppose if the history changes for a branch, you wouldn't want old pointers at the RevisionNumber record
<ddaa> there's a tension between me and sabdfl about that.
<ddaa> he wants to use foreign keys to revisionnumber or revision (not sure which) when we need to point to a revision
<jamesh> I suppose for things like bug branch linkage, it should use a Revision (even if it is displayed and entered in the UI as a revision number)
<ddaa> I want to just use revision ids.
<ddaa> Yeah, revision is much more robust.
<ddaa> I'll be looking at your recent work once I have dealt with the current scramble for the missing db constraint on Branch, and after updating on my current backlog of pending merges.
<jamesh> So if someone links (branch, revno) to a bug, it would actually store (branch, revision)
<ddaa> depends on the use case here
<jamesh> if revisions get renumbered, we could display the new revno (if it is still in the history), or indicate that it isn't in the revision history
<ddaa> if we just want to know that a revision has been merged, we can just need the revision-id (the revision if sabdfl insists on it), and the branch is only a help for display as you say
<ddaa> if we want to be able to checkout the given revision it's a bit more tricky, because we need a branch that does contain the revision in its repository.
<ddaa> Which conflicts with the ability to change history and allow garbage collection on repositories.
<ddaa> but that's a whole other can of worms
<ddaa> not of concern right now, but good to keep in mind for future developments
<jamesh> anyway.  Asking bzrlib for the branch ancestry rather than keeping a pending_parents list resulted in a net simplification of the code
<ddaa> Ha, yes. That new bzrlib feature is really nice.
<ddaa> brb
<ddaa> sorry, not yet quite recovered, it's a realy PITA
<ddaa> jamesh: I'm very happy to see you getting more responsive, I really need your help to get the branch stuff going smoothly
<ddaa> let's recap what's on our plate
<ddaa> after the branch scanner fix, there's the InternalHTTPLayer removal
<jamesh> okay
<ddaa> Then we will see how fast is the branch scanner when doing fewer transactions. Then you may or may not need to put some optimisations there.
<ddaa> One thing I think would be nice to the user is to store the timestamp of the last scan in addition to the timestamp of the last pull, to account for the window where the branch mirorr is up to date but the listing is out of date.
<jamesh> right now it commits one transaction for each new revision + one transaction for each changed revision number
<jamesh> good idea.
<ddaa> That same timestamp could be used to only scan branches which have been changed.
<jamesh> would that be a timestamp of when the last scan started, or when it last successfully completed?
<ddaa> jamesh: lifeless suggested just doing one transaction per branch. That should give some massive performance improvements.
<ddaa> jamesh: mh... I'd say time of commit. The branch scanner is not supposed to fail ever.
<jamesh> my branch adds a failure mode if the parent list for a branch changes.
<jamesh> s/branch/revision/
<ddaa> jamesh: that's a data corruption case as far as we are concerned. The db model is no prepared to deal with it.
<ddaa> it's akin to what you get when you rm an Arch branch, then publish another branch by the same name. You are breaking model invariants.
<jamesh> if we do a full scan in a single transaction, then the question about whether the timestamp is for the start or end is moot
<jamesh> just use the time of the transaction
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> there's a few details to work out there too, for example avoid scanning branches which have never been successfully pulled.
<jamesh> that's more an issue of what goes in the branch pull list though, right?
<ddaa> jamesh: no, I'm thinking of removing all the BranchNotFound exceptions currently reported be the branch-scanner.
<uws> hmm
<uws> When will launchpad be able to track my 0.8 bzr branch?
<ddaa> They are all caused by trying to scan branches which have never been successfully mirrored.
<jamesh> uws: a knit branch?
<uws> https://launchpad.net/people/uws/+branch/anewt/anewt-uws   is not updated anymore. jamesh: yes, I suppose tso
<uws> so*
<jamesh> uws: does "bzr info" say it is a knit format branch?
<ddaa> uws: hu... right...
<ddaa> lifeless has been pinging me about upgrading the bzrlib in launchpad so we can do that
<uws> control: Meta directory format 1 working tree: Working tree format 3 branch: Branch format 5 repository: Knit repository format 1
<ddaa> there's a new problem there
<jamesh> uws: I think lifeless said that it is mainly an issue of upgrading the copy of bzr being used by the branch puller/scanner
<ddaa> namely, the branch puller should delete the mirror branch if it does not have the same repository format as the source branch, then pull anew, because conversion between weave and knit is very cpu intensive.
<uws> jamesh, ddaa: okay, when is that planned? I'd love to see the pages working again :)
<ddaa> uws: cannot give you a firm date, but it should be a matter of weeks.
<ddaa> ballpark: 2-3 weeks
<ddaa> bzr 0.8 is not gold yet, is it?
<uws> it isn't
<jamesh> ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/41414 <- lifeless created a bug for that issue already
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> jamesh: yup, that's it
<ddaa> good to know salgado as been designated volunteer
<jamesh> "designated volunteer" :)
* ddaa subscribe to the bug
<ddaa> I'll take it that problem is under control, I really want to focus on clearing my backlog.
<ddaa> So, two steps for knit support:
<ddaa> 1. upgrade bzrlib, that should give knit support right away, but will let the mirror use the old format, which will hurt performance a lot
<ddaa> (and annoy users too)
<ddaa> 2. add logic to remirror on format change
<ddaa> 1 should be easy. I expect some minor breakage because as a rule we ignore deprecation warnings until they turn into errors
<jamesh> ddaa: I noticed one other weird issue in the bzrsync code: it was specifically checking if revision IDs were repeated in a revision's parents list, and only creating RevisionParent entries for the first occurrence (leaving gaps in the parent sequence numbers)
<jamesh> was there any particular reason for doing this, as opposed to mirroring the parents list as is?
<ddaa> Mh
<ddaa> There was probably some reason that made sense at the time...
<ddaa> there's a db constraint: "revisionparent_unique" UNIQUE, btree (revision, parent_id)
<ddaa> duplicate parents are a contract violation in my understanding
<ddaa> but that sort of shit does happen
<ddaa> jamesh: I'm not quite sure whether we should faithfully reproduce what we find in the branch or not.
<ddaa> it would be nice if you could check with lifeless or mpool about that.
<jamesh> okay
<ddaa> OTOH, nothing is using RevisionParent, it would be painful to use as SQL is really not suited to graph walking
<ddaa> that information would be useful for revision display, like providing a bzrweb functionality in launchpad, but that would probably require an additional service on the supermirror anyway
<ddaa> so it's clear that RevisionParent is not a YAGNI
<ddaa> it's _not_ clear that...
* stub goes for dinner before the meeting
<carlos> BjornT: hi, do you have sometime to help me with a template problem I'm having?
<BjornT> carlos: sure
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks :-)
<carlos> BjornT: I have this patch: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file0tN8bJ.html
<carlos> BjornT: it adds a new translation form for Rosetta
<carlos> that is specific for one message instead of rendering 10 messages like the current one
<carlos> I'm adding a new pomsgsetview but I'm reusing templates and views we are already using with the current translation form
<carlos> but the code: 
<carlos> +              <tal:block define="pomsgset_view view">
<carlos> +                <metal:pomsgsetview
<carlos> +                  use-macro="view/@@+pomsgset-translate/pomsgset-view"
<carlos> +                  />
<carlos> +              </tal:block>
<carlos> is giving me problems
<carlos> I have something similar in the current translation form and it works, but here, seems like the define is not working
<BjornT> carlos: probably because the define causes 'view' to be called. if you really need the define, use define="pomsgset_view nocall:view"
<carlos> well, the thing is that the macro wants a variable called 'pomsgset_view'
<carlos> with the current translation form, it's defined as part of a loop
<carlos> in this case, the own standard view is that pomsgset_view so we need to use an alias
<BjornT> ok. so does it work if you use nocall?
<carlos> checking it now...
<carlos> hmm, it failed again, let me revert another change I did to be sure the failure is not cause by that other change
<carlos> BjornT: yeah, it works now
<carlos> BjornT: thank you!
<BjornT> cool
<carlos> but I don't understand exactly what's wrong to put there a view and get it 'called' it's just an object
<carlos> so the call should do nothing unless you have the __call__ method, right?
<doko> carlos: ku status? Erol's last comment to 41071?
<cprov> good morning
<carlos> doko: I saw it, don't worry I will take care of it
<BjornT> carlos: tal always call the last object it traverses (foo/bar/last_object) whenever you use tal:define, tal:replace, tal:contents. views have a __call__ method automagically, so the define caused pomsgset_view to be a string.
<carlos> oh, I see
<doko> carlos: ok, a build is currently running, no ku translations from rosetta included
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: there is a bug open on that
<SteveA> meeting in 13 mins
<ddaa> lifeless: ack, commented and subscribed to that bug
<lifeless> ddaa: also see the support-repositories bug
<SteveA> meeting in 5
<SteveA> take a workrave now, or something
<salgado> hey lifeless 
<kiko-zzz> it must be meeting time!
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> who's here
<SteveA> ?
<jamesh> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<kiko> me
<ddaa> me
<bradb> me
* kiko pokes cprov 
* kiko pokes spiv (?)
<SteveA> mpt just had a hardware problem.  he'll be back shortly
* kiko pokes stub 
<SteveA> spiv sends apologies
<SteveA> lifeless sends apologies also
<cprov> me
<stub> Ouch
<kiko> deserved!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Decide who will be the bug contact for launchpad-dependencies.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week everyone?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 4 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* stub shrugs
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<sivang> me
<SteveA> yah, i suck -- i sent one this week :-(
<SteveA> anyone doing better than me?
<salgado> I'm up to date
* stub is up to date
<kiko> I'm up to date
<matsubara> up to date, but I've been batching them which is bad.
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<mpt> here!
<carlos> I'm up to date
<mpt> and up to date
<cprov> i'm up to date
* bradb sends yesterday's now
* kiko kicks matsubara the batcher
<mpt> I've even caught up on a couple I forgot to send months ago :-)
<SteveA> not heard from everyone yet
<jamesh> i'm not up to date
* kiko pokes salgado 
<ddaa> up to date
<SteveA> jamesh: please send a summary
<salgado> kiko, <salgado> I'm up to date
<kiko> really now
<salgado> you're not paying attention, dude!
<SteveA> jamesh: please send a summary during this meeting
<SteveA> props and respect to all who are up to date!
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> thanks to mpt for compiling the last summary
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''BjornT''' to make it possible for anyone to close a support request
<SteveA> BjornT: ?
<BjornT> not done
<SteveA> ok, so ItemForNextMeetingAgenda
<mpt> that's less urgent now, because ...
<SteveA> but, what's the reason we're tracking this item?
<mpt> because we were getting many Launchpad support requests
<mpt> and often the reporter doesn't close them
<SteveA> what's changed?
<mpt> ... because now we don't have the Launchpad support tracker links on the error pages any more
<SteveA> we don't?
<mpt> So it's still a problem, but not a major Launchpad project problem
<SteveA> why was that link removed?
<mpt> Because that's what we discussed at the meeting two weeks ago
<SteveA> i wasn't here...
<SteveA> please summarize
<jamesh> SteveA: I believe it was because we already get a notification in the form of an OOPS report
<mpt> see the minutes :-)
<mpt> And many of them were either duplicates, or "asdfasdf"
<ddaa> freelinexcd!
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> i think we may be leaving users with legitimate problems stranded
<mpt> It now suggests mailing launchpad-users@ instead
<SteveA> that's a pain
<SteveA> because people need to subscribe
<SteveA> or it makes more work for the list admins
<mpt> exactly
<SteveA> does it say "you need to subscribe before mailing that address?"
<kiko> SteveA, we got /too/ many bogus reports
<kiko> 99% of the reports were bogus
<SteveA> maybe we need a pre-filesupportrequest-from-error page
<mpt> SteveA, I didn't give an address, I linked to the listinfo page for subscribing
<jamesh> spambayes, maybe? :)
<kiko> (and I may be stretching it because I can't remember the 1%)
<mpt> I can remember one that was an actual bug reported by someone outside Canonical
<ddaa> kiko: the legit 1% were "please remove dud object" requests IIRC
<SteveA> for now, please add to the page a note that people must subscribe to the list to post to it, mpt
<mpt> and about three more that were reported by Canonical staff who might as well have reported a bug
<SteveA> okay.
<kiko> the points are: a) we already track OOPSen daily b) users don't read, so it doesn't matter if we tell them "File a support request if this blocks you from doing something".
<SteveA> i think we should consider still using the support tracker, but think about how people can be directed there, in a way that makes it harder for them to file shite
<SteveA> for the next meeting
<kiko> well, I get the impression that the most thoughtful considerations will come in via -users
<SteveA> continuing with the items from last meeting...
<kiko> I have not seen anyone very clueful use the support tracker
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' to change his error report script cron job to point at the copy of the script in rocketfuel-built, to let anyone to fix bugs, and to mail kiko about it
<kiko> no email to me
* mpt apologizes for the extra "to"
<kiko> but I wanted to be able to remove the 15 limit for crashes
<SteveA> explicit infinitives are the way forward
<kiko> and list all crashes
<jamesh> I'll send the email now with details on updating the script
<kiko> I also want to know wtf is up with staging oopses
<kiko> because that's blocking our work on QAing staging
<SteveA> kiko: i'll add that to the meeting agenda
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to remove support request links from the error page
<mpt> ... done.
<SteveA>  * '''SteveA''' and '''cprov''' to talk about the zope security system
<jamesh> I'll update the cron job to do staging OOPSs too
<SteveA> cprov: resolved?
<kiko> jamesh, problem is I don't think staging oopses are being mirrorred across
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to report a bug on increasing the # of retries attempted
<cprov> we talked but looks like to solution to my issue goes in another direction, I'm testing your suggestion.
* kiko stops interrupting for now
<SteveA> ok, cprov, we'll talk again about it when you've updated the code
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to discuss making Retry exceptions more informative, on the PostgreSQL mailing lists
<cprov> SteveA: right
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to tell kiko where staging oopses are being stored
<stub> Bug reported
<jamesh> kiko: see chinstrap:/srv/asuka-logs
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> k
<stub> Staging logs are /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging-logs/ on asuka
<SteveA> do these appear on chinstrap:/srv/asuka-logs ?
<jamesh> they seem to be
<stub> I recall it was rt'd for that to be the case
<kiko> yep
<kiko> they do
<jamesh> there are OOPS reports from 2005-12-14 to 2006-04-27 there
<kiko> jamesh, well, 05-26
<kiko> err 04-26
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> that is all the items from the last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> matsubara: 
<matsubara> I've been tracking the oops report daily, reproducing and reporting bugs there. I'll add to my daily routine 'bothering people to get some of the bugs fixed' specially those that I can't fix myself :)
<matsubara> Outstanding bug from today: non-ascii-password bug blowing up launchpad. I'm fixing it and I hope I'll finish it today, now that I'll remove all the password confirmation from some of the login token interactions.
<mpt> hooray
<matsubara> About the NotFound errors kiko has a patch that fixes some of them, right?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> and you haven't replied to my email yet.
<matsubara> and I have to take a closer look at the oops report today
<stub> I recall that there were some rationalizations for the 'enter password' confirmations, but I can't recall what they were. Anybody?
<mpt> How easy is it to guess tokens?
<SteveA> very hard. 
<stub> Unguessable
<SteveA> would be easier to intercept them
<mpt> ok then
<kiko> stub, mark would know
<stub> Anyone talking to Mark today?
<kiko> I could email him
<SteveA> okay
<BjornT> i'd guess one reason could be that the user will be logged in after visiting the token, which can be bad if someone intercepts the token.
<SteveA> MeetingAction kiko, mail mark about this workflow
<stub> Ok. Worth asking before Matsubara gets carried away pulling the password checks out.
<SteveA> anything more on the oops milestone report?
<kiko> BjornT, and we send email which is non-encrypted
<kiko> that's the issue I think
<jamesh> I suppose the password prompt makes it more difficult to steal someone's LP password
<BjornT> kiko: i assume so
<kiko> I remember now -- anyone can steal the link if they sniff their mailboxes
<jamesh> if it was missing and I stole someone's LP cookie, I could add an email address set it as preferred and reset the password
<salgado> BjornT, the user will not be logged in anymore
<salgado> right, matsubara?
<stub> jamesh: If you stole someones LP cookie, you could just reset the password.
<jamesh> salgado: you don't need to be logged in to use the logintoken URL
<jamesh> stub: that emails their current preferred email address though, right?
<matsubara> salgado: right
<salgado> jamesh, right, but today we may log him in after the validation is finished
<SteveA> we have various other items in this meeting
<salgado> this won't be possible anymore
<SteveA> so, i'd like us to discuss this at more length afterwards
<stub> ok.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA> any?
<BjornT> 6081 blocks the debbugs bug watches sync
<SteveA> that's an RT number?
<kiko> uhm IIRC yes, but my browser won't start up so I can't tell. ddaa? BjornT? stub?
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah
<stub> I had a query about frequency and number of backup snapshots we keep, which hasn't been responded to (not in rt though)
<kiko> what's it about BjornT?
<ddaa> kiko: no RT bothering me right now
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<BjornT> kiko: syncing the debbugs db daily, so that we can update the bug watches
<stub> I also had a query asking if the debbugs mirror on gangotri is being synced daily, as we are getting a lot of 'debbugs bug not found' errors.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve to talk with admins about priority of RT-6081
<SteveA> stub: is that the same as issue 6081, or different?
<kiko> that's the same apparently
<BjornT> yeah, it's the same
<stub> url? I can't drive rt
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Decide who will be the bug contact for launchpad-dependencies.
<ddaa> lifeless volunteered
<SteveA> really?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<carlos> he sent an email to launchpad's mailing list
<SteveA> okay.  so it is lifeless
<SteveA> <kiko> I also want to know wtf is up with staging oopses
<mpt> Is it safe to install launchpad-dependencies in Dapper now?
<stub> Bug 41739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41739 in launchpad "Increase number of Retry attempts" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41739
<SteveA> kiko: any further things on that
<SteveA> ?
<kiko> SteveA, apparently it's all good
<sivang> mpt: I have it installed and updating since some time now, no real trouble 
<sivang> mpt: (at least that I could notice)
<mpt> So I won't be downgraded unexpectedly or anything
<carlos> mpt: I'm using it
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> ddaa: landing bazaar-ui branch
<mpt> I have to finish re-reviewing it, which is #1 on my to-do list except for the menus stuff
<ddaa> sabdfl just gave me heat about this branch not landing yet, maybe there's something wrong with our process that caused it to stay outside for so long.
<kiko> ddaa, are you looking for advice?
<sabdfl> i don't like busting a gut on weekends to get code done for someone then not finding that in production a month later
<ddaa> kiko: trying to find a way to prevent making sabdfl unhappy again with that sort of problem
<sabdfl> it would be good to have metrics on the review process - time to land code, basically
<kiko> I'll follow up in private on this, but my general advice is to be more practical when seeking and commenting on the review.
<SteveA> we should move the review process into launchpad to get those metrics
<SteveA> or... use bzr branch metadata
<kiko> sabdfl, there is a general QoS level for reviews but in this case it's more that the branch has gone through multiple iterations.
<ddaa> First it got reviewed by spiv for code, which called for a few fixes. Then it got reviewed by mpt who called for quite a number of changes. I think all were called for.
<kiko> can we follow this up in private? I already know what advice to give. SteveA?
<SteveA> were all called for in a way that required blocking it from landing?
<SteveA> kiko: yes, but i'd like a summary report to the launchpad list
<sabdfl> i like the idea of a general review mechanism in LP that can work for package uploads as well as branch landings
<SteveA> once you've followed up
<ddaa> Maybe there is a problem with the acceptable quality for landing code, maybe review should be more geared toward "can land, but please fix that ASAP"
<kiko> sure
<sabdfl> mpool and i need to work up some ideas there
<SteveA> in general, i'm happy for code to land that has UI issues, if it is still usable
<SteveA> i'm not happy for code to land that has problems with its code quality
<SteveA> we can fix UI issues as we go
<SteveA> but code quality causes other developers a headache
<kiko> sabdfl, taking advantage of the fact you're here, can you confirm that the reason we ask for a password to validate a token is to avoid people stealing the URL from an email and taking over the person's account?
<stub> I feel landings are often delayed unnecessarily. If code is going in the right general direction and considered an improvement on what is already there, I don't see a reason for not landing it immediately and the review fixes done post landing.
<kiko> basically my advice is stub's.
<ddaa> Sounds good, probably follow up in reviewers meeting.
<SteveA> stub: yeah, let's follow up in the reviewers meeting.
<sabdfl> stub: +1, though code quality should be sorted pre-landing, UI issues can be solved in a followup
<SteveA> MeetingAction: lifeless to put this on the agenda for the reviewers' meeting
<sabdfl> "please fix that ASAP" turns into large numbers of XXX's
<SteveA> time to move on...
<sabdfl> code quality should be 100%, test coverage in place, before landing
<kiko> well, even "code quality" has varying levels
<sabdfl> ok, you guys find a comfortable level
<kiko> so reviewers need to use good common sense
<kiko> anyway, enough on this topic
<sabdfl> we've benefited from the strict review
<SteveA> sabdfl: thanks for giving your support to the team aiming for high quality code.
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<kiko> sabdfl, taking advantage of the fact you're here, can you confirm that the reason we ask for a password to validate a token is to avoid people stealing the URL from an email and taking over the person's account?
<SteveA> with a countdown...
<SteveA> kiko: please, ask sabdfl in private
* kiko hijacks SteveA's KBC :)
<ddaa> KEEP: salgado, stub and jamesh doing good work helping me deal with Bazaar stuff
<SteveA> not much time left in the meeting
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<ddaa> I really appreciate what all of you guys have done in the past weeks.
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> okay, thanks ddaa
<mpool> sabdfl: hi
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> go ahead!
<mpt> DONE: Menus styling+feedback, Rosetta bugfixes, administrivia
<mpt> TODO: Finish bazaar-ui and r3472 reviews, land MaloneSimplifications
<mpt> BLOCKED: not enough time in the day
<carlos> DONE: Dapper translation domains fixes, KDE imports, bugs #32610 #39879 #41371, oo.org fixes
<carlos> TODO: Finish PoMsgSetPage, fix ku ooo translations, move language pack export script into production and plan with kiko my next tasks, the list is huge.
<carlos> BLOCKED: Kiko and I should meet to plan my next tasks
<ddaa> DONE: InternalHTTPLayer fix, some pending branches work, missing Branch db constraint, got sick
<ddaa> TODO: more pending branches work, review jamesh work, cscvs/bzr-native, one day
<ddaa> BLOCKERS: urgent problems, discussion and pending branches backlog do not leave me time for cscvs/bzr-native
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32610 in openoffice.org "all untranslated messages imported from OOo are marked as translated" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32610
<matsubara> DONE: oops report reproducing and reporting, fixing non-ascii password, debugging bug in +translate form
<SteveA> lifeless: DONE: bzr 0.8 stabilisation, reviews, etc etc.
<SteveA> lifeless: TODO: Same.
<SteveA> lifeless: BLOCKED: Nada.
<matsubara> TODO:  finish the non-ascii password one, support request and bug triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> spiv: DONE: Holiday!  Read a heap of email.  Bug 41409 (supermirrorsftp + knits).
<SteveA> spiv: TODO: Reviews, make 'make check_merge' test all of sourcecode again.
<SteveA> spiv: BLOCKED: no.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41409 in launchpad "initial push of a knit branch errors" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41409
<cprov> DONE: fix critical bugs in Soyuz and open Edgy tests on dogfood
<cprov> TODO: more critical bugs, finish Edgy test, queue-ui + perms definitive fix
<cprov> BLOCKED: SQL patch for dup librarian filenames (dsilvers)
<jamesh> DONE: importd stuff (error collector script, bzrsync history rewriting, small amount on branch-pull-list in authserver), anzac day
<jamesh> TODO: more importd stuff, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: fixed a few issues related to zope3. made timeouts work again. discussed bug watches.
<BjornT> TODO: more work regarding bug watches as per discussion. take a closer look at testbrowser.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: ShipItForDapper tweaks and tests, test the mirror-prober on mawson, found some bugs and fixed them, some work on the branch-puller, code review and fixed bug #5542
<salgado> TODO: Get shipit ready for review, merge mirror-prober fixes, more code review. maybe (if shipit allows me to) start working on CoC bugs
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5542 in malone "Malone shouldn't say "No matching results found" (inaccurate and imprecise)" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5542
<stub> DONE: Erm... something I hope :-/
<stub> TODO: Text searching
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<ddaa> BLOCKED: urgent problems, discussion and pending branches backlog do not leave me time for cscvs/bzr-native
<SteveA> DONE: dynamic menus work, code reviews, management
<SteveA> TODO: virtual host improvements, crowdcontrol
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> <cprov> BLOCKED: SQL patch for dup librarian filenames (dsilvers)
<SteveA> does Kinnison know about this?
<SteveA> i mean, that you're blocked?
<kiko> DONE: management: overseeing Rosetta and Malone, daily OOPS and error log checking, performance reviews, minor template fixes, upgrades to Dapper
<kiko> TODO: performance reviews, land minor fixes, more managing, staging oops control
<kiko> BLOCKED: hopefully nothing now that staging oops reports are underway
<bradb> DONE: Spec on IBug.last_updated. RFC'd launchpad@. Landed BP removal. Landing bugtask dates. Interviewed LP dev candidate.
<bradb> TODO: Reach agreement on/and IBug.last_updated. Other stuff.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<cprov> SteveA: it seems to be sorted in production, but I need to discuss the results with him and land it in LP
<SteveA> cprov: arrange a meeting time with him today, and tell me if there's a problem
<SteveA> stub pointed out that i'd fogotten:
<SteveA>  * Production / Staging (stub)
<stub> Most of the recent landings have been bug fixes suitable for cherry picking, and as a result production is currently running very close to HEAD. I will try and skip next weeks rollout if possible - it depends on what lands in the next few days. I don't think a rollout of current HEAD is warrented.
<stub> The after-lunch staging update scheduled during the London sprint has been stopped, as it was interrupting stuff Carlos needs to do on the database.
<stub> Production database has been growing recently, and we are now up to about 40GB of production data + indexes. This means the entire DB no longer fits in RAM :-) I'd be interested in opionions on what the extra data is - I expect pofile imports.
<SteveA> stub: can you not ask the database what the extra data is?
<bradb> SteveA: I just thought of an admin request: kill malone-users.
<SteveA> bradb: i don't understand that, but if you have an admin request, you should write an RT ticket for it
<SteveA> and tell me the RT number
<SteveA> be sure to describe the issue fully in the RT ticket
<carlos> stub: yes, pofile imports is one of the causes for that
<kiko> it must be translations
<stub> SteveA: I haven't got historical data on size of individual tables. I have row counts, but that doesn't directly correspond to size.
<bradb> kill malone-users => remove the malone-users mailing list, since noone's using it
<SteveA> Any other people blocked on things and need unblocking, other than cprov?
<kiko> can we get more memory? :)
<SteveA> i think various data will rarely be used
<carlos> SteveA: I'm blocked, but I already agreed with kiko that we need to have the meeting
<SteveA> more memory probably isn't useful right now
<carlos> to unblock me
<stub> kiko: Not on this hardware :-)
<SteveA> carlos: okay, good
* ddaa is blocked on too much to do, but cannot really be helped
<cprov> SteveA: I'll work to be unblocked til the end of the day.
<jamesh> BjornT: re. the debbugs data, are you aware of the mirror on macquarie? (it was being used by debzilla)
<kiko> stub, I wasn't really serious. we should just strangle carlos. :)
<jamesh> BjornT: it is probably still updating
<SteveA> okay, end of meeting time
<kiko> thanks SteveA for another meeting well delivered
<carlos> kiko: it's not my fault, it's dapper's one ;-)
<SteveA> thanks for keeping to the agenda folks
<SteveA> mpt has offered to write up again
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> mpt is a marvel
<carlos> thanks 
* mpt yawns
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
* sivang notes that even when things get full of issues, the LP tradition of short to to point meetings is well preserved :)
<mpt> That's because it's SteveA who's the marvel
<BjornT> jamesh: no i'm not. i'm not sure how easy it is to have the cronscript run there, though.
<sivang> mpt: :)
<salgado> so, should we talk about the password on the logintoken pages now?
<salgado> [4542261.378000]  Out of Memory: Killed process 6895 (ssh-agent).
<salgado> [4542261.469000]  Out of Memory: Killed process 6906 (gnome-settings-).
<salgado> [4542261.509000]  Out of Memory: Killed process 6907 (gnome-panel).
<salgado> just because of a bzr commit
<stub> I don't see how protecting against a hacked mailbox or sniffable emails is necessary, as the simplest attack would be to issue a 'forgotten password' request and follow the link.
<mpool> salgado: sorry 
<salgado> no worries. I know this is fixed already
<salgado> I hope so, at least. :)
<kiko> stub, I was talking to sabdfl now as well
<kiko> he pointed out that people have to log in to the site already anyway
<kiko> so we do have some risk of phishing already
<richips> I'm looking for some aid with Rosetta
<richips> Do I have to translate things as <emphasis role="bold">international fonts</emphasis>
<kiko> you've come to the right place!
<richips> :)
<kiko> the translation should be <emphasis role="bold">fontes internacionais</emphasis> richips -- HOWEVER there is a bug in Rosetta that was fixed yesterday that is relevant to you
<richips> tell me
<kiko> what browser are you using?
<richips> Morzilla Firefox
* BjornT -> accountant
<kiko> we all love accountants
<sivang> kiko: heh
<richips> So... what's that relevant BUG, kiko?
<kiko> richips, argh, I forgot I was looking for that. sorry, juggling.
<matsubara> richips: bug 39879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39879 in rosetta "Translation string is crashing replacer function" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39879
<kiko> the bug is that we don't handle angle brackets inside textarea properly!
<kiko> you can translate but you'll get bogus content stuck into that string
<kiko> it's very unfortunate but it'll be fixed by next week
<uws> just use standard xml escaping
<kiko> he can't do that though
<kiko> it is a problem in the HTML generated
<uws> yeah, of course
<kiko> it was a regression that we didn't test; we now do
<richips> So... should I keep on traslating?
<kiko> richips, well... I guess yes. we'll need to come back next week and sort this out for you anyway.
<richips> Or should I wait for the bug to be fixed?
<kiko> you'll get a weird effect after saving -- it will appear as though you have a string missing in the form
<kiko> and if you're in opera, it will appear as though you have /two/ strings!
<kiko> we didn't request an emergency fix because, well, I didn't think it would affect anyone this week :)
<richips> Cool :)
<richips> And... what about xrefs? How should I traslate it?
<kiko> xrefs?
<richips> <xref linkend="add-applications"/>
<richips> That kind
<kiko> you should translate nothing inside angle brackets
<richips> OK
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> it's been fixed, richips 
<kiko> it was fixed today.
<kiko> richips, can you give me a URL to the page you're translating?
<kiko> carlos, ping
<richips> Wow, how fast...
<richips> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/es/+translate?offset=220
<richips> Actually, it starts at the first offset
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> richips, yes, it's been fixed. translate away!
<richips> :D
<richips> oh, another ask... <menuchoice><guimenu>View</guimenu><guimenuitem>Show Hidden Files</guimenuitem></menuchoice>
<richips> Thats translatable?
<richips> Should I translate the menu names and options?
<ddaa> sabdfl bazaar-ui branch (without some of the UI fixes) in pqm queue
* ddaa -> lunch
<sabdfl> ddaa: rock, thanks!
<SteveA> nice!
<richips> <mousebutton>right</mousebutton> should I translate this? It has brakets...
<richips> I mean, the 'right' part
<salgado> spiv, ping
<spiv> salgado: pong
<salgado> spiv, hey. if you're not leaving soon, maybe you'd like to have a look at a small patch I have for the mirror prober?
<salgado> (it's mainly to make sure it honours the http_proxy env var and to batch the HEAD requests)
<spiv> salgado: sure, I can do that.
<salgado> great
* salgado pastes it
<salgado> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehGG0Jh.html
<spiv> +                # XXX: This might not be a good idea because we'll never have
<spiv> +                # BACKPORTS for the in-development distrorelease, neither
<spiv> +                # PROPOSED for already-released distroreleases. There might be
<spiv> "neither" -> "nor" is more correct English.
<salgado> ah, right
<spiv> (always a good sign if I'm only finding English nitpicks...)
<salgado> anyway, I've talked to kiko and these warnings are going away. so the comment will go away too
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> Is self._parse still used?
<salgado> no, I'm using twisted.web.client._parse instead
<salgado> I'm just not sure if it's okay to use it
<spiv> Also, using twisted.web.client._parse is treading on thin ice... it's clearly not a public API (even though twisted.web is unlikely to change dramatically any time soon).
<salgado> exactly. that's what I thought
<salgado> better to keep with self._parse, I guess?
<spiv> Unfortunately, I think so.
<spiv> Is it worth moving PROBER_TIMEOUT into launchpad.conf?
<ddaa> thinICE sounds like xlib programming
<salgado> spiv, I'm not sure... but kiko's over my shoulder telling me to say yes
<spiv> Ok, I that's enough to convince me.  Make it proper config value :)
<salgado> I will
<SteveA> hello spiv
<spiv> salgado: Aside from that, r=spiv
<spiv> SteveA: Good, er, morning.
<salgado> spiv, great. thank you!
<matsubara> kiko, SteveA, mpt: is this right? portlets are now in the middle column: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<matsubara> kiko!
<matsubara> kiko, SteveA, mpt: is this right? portlets are now in the middle column: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<kiko> matsubara, yes, it's a change mark did, as an experiment.
<kiko> it's been in production for a while now
<SteveA> might look better with a subtly different box outline
<SteveA> like, maybe just the background and not a strong border
<SteveA> or something
<kiko> it's easy to do that
<SteveA> so that it looks like they're deliberately there, and not just "fallen off" from the portlet columns
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<matsubara> hm ok then, it surely looks strange.
<matsubara> kiko: you've got mail, btw :)
<SteveA> matsubara: you can file a bug on mpt on what kiko and i just talked about
<kiko> thanks mats
<kiko> SteveA, or I can just go ahead and do it as part of my template fixes
<kiko> they can only land next week though
<kiko> tuesday
<SteveA> kiko: if you can think of a good style to use
<SteveA> me, i just know it should be different, but not what to change it to
<kiko> I'll do it
<SteveA> cool
<matsubara> SteveA: reported bug 41755 and assigned to kiko then
<SteveA> excellent
<lucasvo> I can't find a search field on https://launchpad.net/malone
<lucasvo> where can I search for bugs?
<kiko> lucasvo, you first need to decide what you want to search for bugs in.
<kiko> lucasvo, is it in Ubuntu?
<kiko> or some other "thing"?
<lucasvo> I'd like to search all the comments for the term "edubuntu"
<kiko> lucasvo, /all/ the comments in all of the bugs on everything? even on launchpad?
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> kiko: why shouldn't I?
<kiko> it's not possible to do so, today.
<lucasvo> and only the titles?
<lucasvo> or description
<kiko> you can't search through all the bugs in Malone, period
<kiko> you can however search through bugs in ubuntu, if that helps
<kiko> using /distros/ubuntu/+bugs
* bradb_ notes his branch has been in pqm for 3 hours
<bradb_> #1 in pqm, that is
<kiko> lifeless?
<bradb_> er, "Now Playing" that is! :)
<bradb_> it should be "now playing..."
<bradb> Executing star-merge sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-bug-dates/ at Thu Apr 27 16:35:19 2006
<bradb> Seems like it started breathing again.
<kiko> mmmm
<BjornT> kiko, bradb: lifeless said earlier that he was doing a test reconcile on balleny. maybe that's still running and is slowing pqm down.
<doko> carlos: stop lunching ;-P
<kiko> ah maybe
<kiko> BjornT, you're always great on IRC. how do you do it?
<bradb> yeah, it's like running tests now!
<BjornT> kiko: probably by spending too much time at the computer during non-work hours :-/
<bradb> heh
<kiko> possibly, mmm. I appreciate it, at any rate.
<kiko> reponsiveness on IRC makes me feel I am less sundered from you lot
<ddaa> it does not appear to be running tests anymore
<ddaa> probably doing bzr houskeeping
<ddaa> :( that can take a looong time
<ddaa> ha yes, making progress
<ddaa> it's running tests, it's just dog slow
<carlos> doko: sorry, went out to have lunch with my girlfriend and it took more time than usual...
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> hey carlos
<kiko> was going to ask you about the import statistics report that just came out, and also, to remind you to get the broken </textarea>s fixed in production now that your patch has been rolled out and verified.
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> kiko: about the first thing, we got another race condition and pitti's script got yesterday tarball, we are fixing it now
<carlos> kiko: today we got 762 translation domains
<carlos> instead of the 628 the report says
<carlos> kiko: about the cherry pick, that's cool. Thank you I will take a look to the broken entries and ask translators to fix them
<kiko> carlos, okay, cool.
<doko> carlos: yeah, some things are more important
<doko> carlos: how/when can I get the OOo po files from rosetta?
<doko> the new OOo build is in the archive now, so after the import of the files, I would need the files for the -l10n build.
<carlos> doko: usually, the import takes two days....
<carlos> doko: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports?status=APPROVED&type=all
<carlos> there you have the list of files we are importing atm
<carlos> most of them are OOo ones
<doko> just 800?
<kiko> doko, "just"?
<kiko> that's a lot of translations!
<carlos> kiko: oo.org is huge
<doko> kiko: 50 x 65.000 messages
<carlos> doko: well, 800 is the amount of .po files not the amount of messages
<carlos> and there are some .po files that aren't from oo.org
<kiko> carlos, can pitti regenerate the report? I'd like to read it.
<carlos> kiko: he's doing it already
<carlos> I want to read it too 
<kiko> thanks very much
<carlos> it will help me to know what's missing
<carlos> I need to leave now
<carlos> will be back later
<ruffneck> I'll be back
<kiko> just like arnie
<ddaa> hey pqm, is there anyfuckingbody in there???
<kiko> it's slow today eh?
<ddaa> no change in the status for one hour AFAICT
<kiko> yeah, 3h for bradb earlier
<bradb> i waited four hours for "failure"
<kiko> he he
<kiko> what failed bradb?
<bradb> five tests
<kiko> tis life on the pqm-test
<salgado> I've been waiting for brad's 4 hours, now ddaa's 4 hours and then my own 4 hours
<salgado> I hope I don't get a failure
<bradb> it's that sweet spot in agile development
<kiko> thanks for the oops fix salgado 
<salgado> it was a regression I caused, so I thought it'd be a good idea to fix it. (it was trivial, I have to admit)
<kiko> and tested? :)
<salgado> sure
<salgado> almost TDD. I write the fix, then I comment it out, make a test, see that it fails, then I uncomment the fix
<kiko> yeah I've done that before 
<bradb> BjornT: 75-bugtaskwatchlinkage.txt is no longer relevant, is it?
<bradb> er, at least specifically the test at line 35
<ruffneck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SGLtxKkw6s&search=helsinki
<BjornT> bradb: it's still relevant (although i'll re-write it slightly), since in the recent discussion we decided that it should be possible to unlink/link bug watches 
<kiko> heh heh
<bradb> BjornT: the test at line 35 seems to test something that can't currently be done in the UI, unless I'm missing something
<bradb> and it's causing a:
<bradb>     + <li>  Module canonical.launchpad.subscribers.karma, line 66, in bugtask_modified<br />
<bradb>     +     assert task_delta is not None</li>
<bradb> which is pretty annoying
<bradb>     + <BLANKLINE>
<bradb>     + </ul>AssertionError
<BjornT> bradb: ah, that's true. it will be relevant soon, though :) feel free to delete it if you want, i'm going to rewrite it anyway.
<kiko> yeah, delete all our tests, see if I care :)
<bradb> well, might as well delete tests that are testing things that can't currently be done
<BjornT> bradb: actually, it can be done in the UI, can't it?
<bradb> not from what i can see, but maybe i'm missing something
<BjornT> bradb: https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/openssl/+bug/6761/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6761 in openssl "openssl: Expired certificates and recertification" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
<bradb> yeah, i just added a second watch task and this time it showed the widget correctly. /me tries to figure out how i added another task without it showing that widget.
<bradb> i added a task on evolution, linked to debbugs 123, and it added debbugs 123 in the portlet, but the task looked like a normal non-linked one
<kiko> cprov-afk, I just got a fat-ass message from the library GC
<kiko> 5.7M
<BjornT> bradb: ah, that's a bug i'm going to fix in the branch i'm working on. evolution uses malone, so it can't have a bug watch linked to it
<bradb> ah, ok. (indeed, i just reconfirmed the bug...pretty confusing.)
<kiko> BjornT, why is our bugmail not getting wrapped?
<jordi> carlos: is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/ca now working as expected?
<jordi> ie, shows all?
<cprov-afk> kiko: wow, could publish it somewhere ? 
<BjornT> kiko: i'm not quite sure. it seems like it has problem wrapping when the comment has more than one paragraph. descriptions get wrapped properly, though, even though they have more than one paragraph. i can take a closer look tomorrow if i have time.
<kiko> BjornT, I forwarded you the bugmail
<kiko> cprov-afk, yeah, it's in launchpad-error-reports
<cprov-afk> kiko: ahhh got it, killed thunderbird, though
<kiko> cprov-afk, mutt dude. mutt.
<kiko> carlos, you got mail
<kiko> cprov-afk, why is bug 41583 critical?!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41583 in soyuz "when publishing a security update, a template USN email needs to be generated" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41583
<cprov-afk> kiko: :P. Bunch of deletions and it did found duplicated contents (a lot) I'm surprised.
<kiko> yeah same here
<cprov-afk> kiko: it's part of the security by soyuz milestone (to be created), I can reduce the severity if you want 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  sabdfl's bazaar-ui with some incontroversial fixes from mpt's review (r1828: David Allouche, Mark Shuttleworth)
<ddaa> Yeeeeeeepeeeee!
<kiko> yeah, cprov-afk -- major at most. it's a new feature, not a critical regression
<cprov-afk> kiko: you're right.
<lucasvo> I think it would be helpfull if a link Edit Status would be in the menu when viewing a bug
<lucasvo> it is not very intuitive to click on the package name
<lucasvo> when everything else is usually done over a link in the menu
<lucasvo> I mean this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/38410/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38410 in sabayon "Edubuntu clients can't log-in after sabayon is installed." [Normal,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> bradb: is there an open bug to "Automatically subscribe me when I comment on change or edit its status"?
<matsubara> bradb: it's similar to bug 977 that you just fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<ddaa> good night guys
<matsubara> bradb: nm, found it
<ddaa> woman is calling me from the sleeping end of the office
<lucasvo> is there a bazaar irc channel?
<mdke> lucasvo: #bzr for bazaar-ng, I think
<mdke> I'm thinking they'll know bazaar too if you need it
<lucasvo> I mean the versioning system
<carlos> jordi: I don't think that page is fixed yet...
<carlos> kiko: let me see
<kiko> carlos!
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> kiko: That kind of upload is not using any guess
<carlos> kiko: we already know the pofile where it should be imported
<kiko> it's strange indeed then
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I see three options:
<carlos> 1. The user didn't upload the file where he said he did
<carlos> 2. Jordi changed where it should be imported (I didn't do it)
<carlos> 3. We have a really weird bug there.
<carlos> the problem is that I don't think any of those options as valid... and the more realistic one is 3.
<carlos> but is really weird....
<carlos> ok
<carlos> found the problem
<carlos> kiko: the link to the POFile that we are supposed to have there is not working
<carlos> and thus, we are using the guessing algorithm
<kiko> aha.
<kiko> that sounds more like it
<kiko> the bug /sounded/ like a guessing bug
<carlos> the thing is that the guessing code should not be executed in that situation
<carlos> because, in first place, we already know the pofile
<kiko> why is it?
<carlos> kiko: we are not storing the pofile in ITranslationImportQueueEntry.pofile attribute
<kiko> carlos, huh?! ever?!
<carlos> don't know, need to debug it
<carlos> I guess it's a concrete code path
<carlos> because I'm sure I wrote that code, unless we had a regression....
<kiko> argh
<carlos> well, dudes, I need to sleep
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<carlos> kiko: I already updated the bug report
<kiko> rock on carlos
#launchpad 2006-05-03
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Make the mirror prober honour the http_proxy env var, change it to issue batches of 50 requests instead of all at once and some other small things. r=spiv (r1829: Guilherme Salgado)
<nictuku> can I ask rosetta questions here?
<mpt> nictuku, yes, though you'll be more likely to get an answer when either carlos or jordi are awake
<mpt__> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpool: ping?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix removal of unvalidated team emails (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-26/D293) (r1830: Guilherme Salgado)
<mpool> jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> mpool: I was working on an improvement for the launchpad bzr branch syncing code, and had a few questions about the bzrlib APIs
<jamesh> the first one is whether bzrlib guarantees that the items in the parent_ids list for a revision will be unique
<lifeless> jamesh: revision.parent_ids you mean ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> jamesh: are you asking if len(parent_ids) always == len(set(parent_ids))
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> it *should* but it probably may not. If not I think we should de-dup in bzrlib
<lifeless> the only semantic in the ordering of that list is the left-most entry
<lifeless> the rest is treated as a set
<jamesh> lifeless: ddaa had some code to remove duplicate entries dating back to October last year (I think).  I was wondering whether it was necessary still
<lifeless> I dont recall any bugs filed on bzr
<lifeless> so we haven't done anything to fix that 
<jamesh> are you saying that bzr won't necessarily maintain the order of the later parent ids?
<lifeless> no, I'm saying that it doesn't care what the order of the later ids is.
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> the second question was about testing overwriting the branch history with a shorter version that shared some history.  Branch.set_revision_history() looks appropriate, but I was wondering if it is intended for public usage
<lifeless> we are normalising history now
<lifeless> what situation you want to create?
<jamesh> the one ddaa mentioned was the original history being something like "r1 -> r2 -> r3 ->r4" and the new history being "r1 -> r3 -> r4" (r3 having r1 and r2 as parents)
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> nowadays the pull that creates that will normalise it to r4->r4[0] ->r4[0] [0] ->r4[0] [0] [0]  etc
<lifeless> to test it though - why do you need a branch like that, why not just inject the revision history you want to use into the relevant method ?
<jamesh> that's what I was thinking of doing, and wondering if Branch.set_revision_history() is the appropriate method
<jamesh> or whether it was considered internal only
<lifeless> for now it is. I'm suggesting modifying the scanner code to allow (for instance), Scanner.process_revision_history([r1, r2, r3, r4] )
<lifeless> that is, make the code easier to test.
<jamesh> that should be possible with the current code by overwriting the BzrSync.bzr_history attribute
<jamesh> I might try that instead
<lifeless> with robust tests, its better to test the specific thing that you are changing rather than environmental aspects.
<lifeless> i.e. we dont want to test bzr, we want to test what the scanner does.
<welshbyte> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=salgado]  Fix bug 36058 (Bug tasks need more dates) (r1831: Brad Bollenbach)
<giftnudel> who is responsible for security related bugs in launchpad?
<BjornT> giftnudel: we don't have any specific person for that atm, so if you report a security related bug, please subscribe the 'launchpad' team.
<giftnudel> ok, I will do that
<carlos> morning
<giftnudel> BjornT: done, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/41835
<BjornT> thanks giftnudel 
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> SteveA: good morning
<TomaszD> hi, is this a lauchpad support channel? I have a question regarding rosetta
<TomaszD> *launchpad
<TomaszD> why gnome-cups-manager template still isn't imported to dapper?
<TomaszD> we have like two weeks to go
<TomaszD> and one of the main desktop apps just isn't there
<TomaszD> how come?
<jordi> carlos: which missplaced upload?
<carlos> jordi: is a bug, don't worry
<jordi> carlos: oh, ok
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> spiv: welcome back
<carlos> TomaszD: hi, sorry, didn't see your request
<carlos> TomaszD: this is the right channel to ask about this kind of issues
<TomaszD> oh
<TomaszD> ok, so? :)
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> TomaszD: it's there: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+pots/gnome-cups-manager
<TomaszD> oh my
<TomaszD> how come...
<TomaszD> Jesus Christ
<carlos> It was imported on 2006-03-20
<TomaszD> I'm pretty sure the launchpad.net/rosetta points to hoary...
<carlos> TomaszD: how where you looking for it?
<carlos> s/where/were/
<carlos> oh, that link...
<carlos> mpt__: around?
<carlos> mpt__: ^^^
<SteveA> good morning carlos
<TomaszD> anyhow, thanks carlos !
<carlos> mpt__, jordi: I think we should show the product list with translations from productseries to prevent this kind of confusion (talking about launchpad.net/rosetta/)
<carlos> TomaszD: you are welcome
<carlos> TomaszD: please, use https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+translations to locate dapper translations
<TomaszD> carlos, ok thanks!
<carlos> TomaszD: you are welcome
<SteveA> BjornT: hello.  do you know if the email bug comment notification format is as it should be in production?
<SteveA> i want to file a bug on a change, but i won't do so if there are still changes to land.
<BjornT> SteveA: there are no changes pending, so please do file a bug.
<SteveA> ok
<jordi> carlos: what if the prodcut doesn't have series translations?
<carlos> jordi: gnome-cups-manager, evolution and others
<carlos> jordi: oh, sorry, I didn't read your question correctly
<carlos> jordi: the suggestion is that we don't add such products on that list
<carlos> people have access to it from the distro pages
<jordi> nod
<carlos> so the product list at launchpad.net/rosetta would became the list of products that agree to use Rosetta
<carlos> SteveA: How could I define a variable with tal that gets an integer as value?
<carlos> I'm using: <tal:limit define="limit 3">
<carlos> but I get: Warning: zope.tal.taldefs.TALError: Invalid variable name "3" in expression u'3', at line 176, column 15
<SteveA> carlos: first... why do you want to do this?
<SteveA> this sounds like programming in a page template
<SteveA> and we try to not do that
<SteveA> the answer anyway is that any plain expression in TALES is interpreted as a "path expression"
<SteveA> like context/foo/bar/baz
<SteveA> or view/bar/baz/spoo
<carlos> SteveA: It's for suggestions code, we are sharing macros between two translation forms
<SteveA> so, you've asked for a context called "3", rather than "view" or "context"
<carlos> one has no limit and the other has a limit
<SteveA> so it doesn't work
<carlos> and both uses the same view
<SteveA> macros have access to the view class
<mpt> carlos, what do you mean by "the product list with translations from productseries"?
<mpt> What's an example of the page you're talking about
<carlos> mpt: https://launchpad.net/rosetta as a list of products with translation resources
<carlos> mpt: but many of them come from ubuntu so people think they need to look there for ubuntu translation resources
<SteveA> carlos: you can say <tal:define tal:define="limit python:3">
<carlos> SteveA: but the view has no way to know the kind of template we are rendering
<SteveA> carlos: actually it does
<mpt> carlos, by "them" do you mean products, or people?
<carlos> well... looking into the requested URL 
<SteveA> and i'm going to make this a lot better in the near future
<SteveA> with some better view support for launchpad
<carlos> mpt: translation resources
<SteveA> but meanwhile, i guess you can do this in TALES, although i do not like it
<mpt> carlos, sorry, I don't understand the problem. Is it that people are scrolling down as far as the "Translations in Ubuntu", but not as far as "Translatable applications"?
<carlos> SteveA: If you prefer to check the URL to set that value, I could do it too
<SteveA> no, i don't like that either
<SteveA> use TALES and please file a bug on me about it, indicating exactly what page template files and view classes are involved
<carlos> mpt: They ignore the 'Translations in Ubuntu' section and look at 'Translatable applications' because we show there too the translations from Ubuntu
<SteveA> and that it is for one view class and two templates, but with these different "limit" values
<carlos> mpt: if we don't have a link there people think we didn't import it yet
<SteveA> what is the "limit" for anyway?
<SteveA> is that a good variable name?
<mpt> That is messed up\
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<mpt> "The recommended target for current translation activity is Hoary gaim." Why?
<carlos> SteveA: is the number of entries we are going to render, it controls the number of entries from a list that we are going to render, it acts as the 'limit' of entries
<carlos> mpt: because no one is maintaining the links between products and distros
<carlos> mpt: that's one of the problems, we talked about at London, do you remember?
<mpt> carlos, why are we suggesting they translate distro packages at all?
<SteveA> mpt: menus questions abound
<carlos> mpt: because Mark asked us to implement it that way
<SteveA> carlos: maxentriesrendered
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> would be more descriptive than "limit"
<SteveA> or just maxentries
<SteveA> because "limit" can apply to *anything*
<SteveA> so it is almost meaningless
<SteveA> mpt: so please join the appropriate channel
<carlos> mpt: I think that feature is good to have, but that page should render only applications that upstream maintains using Rosetta
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<mpt> carlos, if upstream uses Rosetta, that's precisely when we should be steering people to upstream translation, not distro translation!
<mpt> Fall back to distro translation if the upstream developers don't use Rosetta
<carlos> mpt: that's my point, I'm suggesting to show there only the products that have the Rosetta flag set
<mpt> carlos, agreed
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I hope people start using the distro links after that change is done
<carlos> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41858
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41858 in rosetta "<tal:limit define="maxentries python:3"> should be moved to python code" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> ta
<mpt> SteveA, lost you
<TomaszD> carlos, how about dapper xchat? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/xchat/+translations
<carlos> TomaszD: Rosetta has only packages from main
<carlos> TomaszD: xchat is from universe
<TomaszD> oh
<TomaszD> hmm, so to get the translation in place, I'd have to ask for an upload to xchat's cvs then
<carlos> TomaszD: either that or ask its ubuntu maintainer
<SteveA> mpt: oh well
<SteveA> irc it is
<TomaszD> carlos, ok thanks
<carlos> we were asked by MOTUs to not import those packages
<TomaszD> why?
<carlos> because we don't have language packs for universe and is hard to them to track the updates and do new uploads so those translations are not lost
<TomaszD> oh I get it now, xchat was in main, that's why it had a translation before (in breezy)
<TomaszD> OK I'll see about getting some feedback from the ubuntu maintainer
<carlos> TomaszD: well, we imported universe for breezy and hoary, but the problem is the same, those translations are not being used in Ubuntu :-(
<ddaa> hey stub
<stub> Morning
<ddaa> I'm looking at the person merging stuff for branches
<ddaa> I do not think you actually read the doctest:
<ddaa> +Branches with greater IDs will get greater numerical suffixes, so we create
<ddaa> +"peoplemerge" first, and it will be renamed "peoplemerge-1". The extant
<ddaa> +"peoplemerge-1" branch will be renamed "peoplemerge-2".
<ddaa> I agree that as I described it, it's difficult to implement in sql, but the annoying bit is that now the doctest is contradicting itself.
<stub> ok. So the text needs to be updated. I'm not too fussed if the renaming isn't particularly obvious - it will be extremely rare for the case to occur.
<ddaa> how much longer are you around today?
<ddaa> stub: for id, product, name in list(cur.fetchall()):
<ddaa> any reason you use an explicit list there?
<ddaa> it will end up using the iterator interface anyway
<stub> ddaa: I'll be around for another 5 hours I think
<stub> ddaa: I use list() there because I reuse the cursor in the loop
<stub> (I think)
<ddaa> good point
<ddaa> thanks
* stub disappears for an hour
* stub but makes a cup of tea first
<ddaa> stub: please review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebtWwvB.html
* ddaa -> lunch
* BjornT -> lunch
<Keybuk> psycopg.OperationalError: server closed the connection unexpectedly
<Keybuk>         This probably means the server terminated abnormally
<Keybuk>         before or while processing the request.
<Keybuk> ; used connection string 'dbname=launchpad_prod user=queued host=jubany.ubuntu.com'
<Keybuk> cprov !!! help :p
<cprov> Keybuk: uhm .. this ramdom DB unavailability again, I can't do much for you. Which tool ?
<Keybuk> queue
<Keybuk> so if I retry, it should work?
<cprov> Keybuk: yes
<cprov> Keybuk: I wonder what is going so wrong latelly with jubany, maybe the obvious, high concurrence
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<Keybuk> cprov: now it's just being weird
<Keybuk> I'm getting "Accepting ubuntu/dapper (NEW) 0/18"
<Keybuk> then just "0/18 total"
<Keybuk> oh, maybe I'm using it wrong
<cprov> Keybuk: there is 18 items in NEW and your filter isn't selecting anyone for acceptation
<cprov> there are ...
<Keybuk> what's the filter supposed to be?
<Keybuk> I put "language-pack-*" for that
<cprov> name matching , i.e., queue -Q NEW accept foo
<Keybuk> that didn't work
<Keybuk> if I put the queue ids in, it works
<Keybuk> (one at a tiem)
<cprov> Keybuk: don't use '*'
<Keybuk> oh, filter implied wildcards to me
<stub> Keybuk: you got that just now??
<Keybuk> stub: yeah
<cprov> Keybuk: sorry, I didn't land wildcard support yet. Should be simple but I haven't time to investigate
<Keybuk> ahh
<cprov> Keybuk: use substring, as in a SQL LIKE %<>%
<Keybuk> s'ok, I just did the ids :)
<stub> cprov: Is this tool connecting as user 'fiera'?
<cprov> stub: queued
<stub> queued@launchpad_prod/29258 2006-04-28 13:15:55 BST LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<stub> Nothing else in the logs relevant
<cprov> stub: config.uploadqueue.dbuser (ftpmaster config)
<cprov> stub: have you seen it before in our env. ?
<stub> Nope
* SteveA goes for a walk to get some sunlight
<stub> Possibly network issues, possibly something odd like the ident daemon on drescher not responding quickly enough and some timeout being triggered in the auth process.
<stub> Doesn't look like anything wrong at the PostgreSQL level though, at least as far as the logs let me know.
<cprov> stub: can you file a bug for this ? then we can track the same behavior in other situation like the publisher or the slave_scanner (I've seen the same in those lands)
<stub> I've got other 'unexpected EOF' messages for the fiera user
<cprov> stub: it's the slave_scanner
<stub> And some others, like bugnotification. I suspect it is normal for a psycopg connection that isn't explicitly closed and a false alarm.
<cprov> stub: or queue_builder (both are buildmaster children)
<cprov> stub: maybe, if the process has already finished DB tasks it's ok, but it also happens in the middle of some intensive processes, i guess the transaction is just aborted since I've never get inconsistenses.
<stub> transaction will always be rolled back
<cprov> speaking about which, once a while publisher fails on a "serialization" problem, have you observed the same issue in other applications ?
* stub doubles max connections for a laugh
<stub> serialization exceptions are normal if you are using serialized transaction isolation level, which is the default with psycopg 1. Either change the transaction isolation level, or catch the exceptions and retry the transaction.
<stub> Retrying the transaction is the documented way of handling this expected case.
<stub> I'd consider dropping the transaction isolation level unless the lack of read consistency will cause your program problems.
<cprov> stub: how do I retry the transaction ? shouldn't we have support for this in the commit method ?
<stub> cprov: You need to redo what you where trying to do. commit can't do it automatically, as the transaction might need to do something different the second time round as the data in the database may have changed.
<cprov> stub: publisher will probably failed on pending writes (publising & domination, both huges most of the time)
<stub> In fact, it almost certainly have changed as the serialization exception was triggered.
<cprov> stub: wait, did you mean changed by other transaction ?
<stub> changed by another process I mean.
<stub> Your script has requested the highest possible transaction isolation level. Some other process has mucked with the data in such a way that that transaction isolation level can no longer be guaranteed. So PostgreSQL raises the exception and expects you to deal with it, generally by trying whatever you were doing again.
<cprov> stub: I see, the exception will be raised when I commit or anywhere after the transaction has been started ?
<stub> I can't remember - whenever I've needed to catch it I've always wrapped the entire thing in a try: except: so haven't needed to worry.
<cprov> Keybuk: did queue work for you ? 
<Keybuk> cprov: seems to be working ok
<cprov> stub: right, will find sometime to play around it during the weekend. I guess a good way to reproduce it should be invoking another script to mess with DB data in question after start a transaction. Anyway will figure out
<cprov> Keybuk: ok, sorry for unsupported/undocummented feature, feel free to file a bug on missed wildcards functionality, it's also missing in the web UI implementation.
<Keybuk> nah, s'ok -- was more a bug in my own docs of how to drive the tool I suspect :p
<Keybuk> this was the first time I'd tried to accept more than one package at a time
<stub> cprov: it is a pita to reproduce, as you need to mutate the data in the right way - if it is possible for PostgreSQL to cope, it copes. lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/ftests/test_adapter.txt has some tests for Z3 handling of it. Most scripts I've just reduced the isolation level though - generally you don't need SELECTS to guarantee the same results on repeated queries, and sometimes this behavior even makes things more difficult.
<cprov> stub: I'm scared now :(
<stub> cprov: Its not really scary. Most db's don't even support this high a transaction isolation level at all.
<cprov> stub: I wonder if a better approach should be identify which scripts are conflicting horrible and lockfile them.
* cprov will be out for a while (10 min), going to the office.
<stub> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebtWwvB.html r=stub
<doko> carlos: Could you give me translations "Get help Online" and "Translate this application" in all languages?
<carlos> doko: aren't you able to use the translations from gtk+ or whatever it's stored for GNOME?
<doko> carlos: OOo ...
<carlos> where are the gtk/gnome ones stored? the source code that contains the english string
<doko> carlos: lunchpack-integration
<carlos> doko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/launchpad-integration/+pots/launchpad-integration/+export
<carlos> then, there you have the translations we have 
<doko> carlos: breezy does have more, but ok, that probably better to check this location regularily
<doko> carlos: there's one bug: I cannot download the files in GSI format ;-P
<carlos> doko: I need to migrate breezy's translations to dapper, that's the reason
* carlos adds a GSI string filter to xchat... :-P
<carlos> doko: btw, aren't you going to add those strings to oo.org GSI files?
<doko> carlos: hmm, I should, but it seems, they are currently not ...
<doko> carlos: indeed, they are
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> great
<salgado> stub, so, I need some help with the migration script for shipit
<salgado> basically, I need to insert empty RequestCDs objects for the new flavours
<salgado> s/objects/rows
<salgado> not really empty, but with quantity=0 and quantityapproved=0
<salgado> so, for every existent RequestCDs row, I need to insert two new ones, changing only the flavour column
<kiko> GOOD MORNING WORLD
<SteveA> yo
<stub> salgado: That sounds dodgy. Why store the rows with quantity=0 and quantityapproved=0 at all? Tripling the data we store doesn't sound a good solution when slightly more intelligent code would handle it fine.
<salgado> stub, yes, I agree with you... the problem is that I have to pass these RequestedCds objects from browser to database code in a few different places. and I'm afraid it'll be quite some work to change all these places to handle variable numbers of RequestedCDs objects
<SteveA> the API can still do that
<SteveA> doesn't mean it needs to be that way in the database
<kiko> salgado, I still think stub is right -- otherwise, what happens when you want to add more archs and products?
<kiko> listen to SteveA 
<SteveA> then, you can consider refactoring later
<salgado> I was just afraid it'd make the code even more complex. I have to admit I didn't investigate it well enough, though
<salgado> maybe you can help me with that this afternoon, kiko?
<kiko> sure!
<kiko> thanks for asking
<kiko> remind me
<stub> I suspect offering three flavours instead of one will more than double the number of requested cds we sent out (and double the number that end up as drinks coasters). Even with hindsight though, we will have no way of knowing for sure (as we will also get an unknown increase due to increased publicity and public awareness).
<kiko> stub, we only offer one flavor per site
<kiko> i.e. 
<kiko> the guy needs to go to shipit.edubuntu.org for edubunto CDs
<kiko> edubuntu argh
<kiko> so it's extra work to get more CDs
<kiko> we also changed the workflow for custom requests
<kiko> salgado, I'm pretty sure the checkbox is going to be important. make it a UI-only Javascript thing?
<salgado> kiko, you mean, only enable the text box when the checkbox is clicked? (I'm assuming this is what we're going to use unless someone has a better idea)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> do it
<SteveA> hi tom
<th1a> Hi SteveA.
<kiko> yawns 
<th1a> We're having a little LaunchPad problem.
<SteveA> what's up?
<bradb> kiko, BjornT, SteveA: Any thoughts on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugDateLastUpdated ? I was planning on putting it up for review soon.
<th1a> SteveA: jinty is the "registrant" for SchoolTool, but he can't seem to elevate my role on the project.
<SteveA> this will allow us to do kinda roundup things, bradb 
<bradb> (btw, by "it", I mean the code.)
<kiko> bradb, isn't there a general "bug-modified" event?
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: if not, shouldn't there be?
<kiko> I think an update_bug_date_last_updated event is nonsensical
<bradb> There isn't such an event now.
<kiko> well that'd make a lot more sense
<SteveA> th1a: what role is he trying to give you?
<bradb> kiko: That's a pretty quick conclusion. :)
<kiko> bradb, I mean, well, what do YOU think? :)
<SteveA> th1a: https://launchpad.net/products/schooltool/+reassign ?
<th1a> SteveA:  Well, I should be able to do just about everything.  I'm not sure what you call that.
<bradb> It's not really that simple. There are various events that can happen to consider a bug being "modified", like adding a comment, adding a watch, changing the status/assignee/etc.
<SteveA> th1a: maybe you want to create a team with you and brian in it
<kiko> all of these, IMO, should trigger an update to the date, bradb 
<th1a> SteveA:  I'm not sure what he did.
<SteveA> and then use that page to make tha tteam the owner?
<bradb> Different objects being modified, and even only specific fields on those objects.
<jinty> SteveA: I get permission denied when I try that
<matsubara> SteveA: looks like bug 41639
<SteveA> jinty: when you try to use +reassign
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<bradb> kiko: someone new being subscribed to a bug causing it to bump the bug up the sort order? ew. :)
<jinty> SteveA: to be exact, I can view it, but not change it
<SteveA> i see
<kiko> bradb, well, you could argue it either way..
<SteveA> who do you want to be the product owners?
<SteveA> do you have a team, or should it just be tom?
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<bradb> kiko: The point of this functionality is to help steer devs into spending their time on things where something has changed, instead of having them polling bug reports. It seems highly unlikely to me that adding a subscriber (or, for example, changing a bug nickname, perhaps) is important enough to bring the bug to the devs attention.
<th1a> SteveA:  A team is probably better.
<bradb> s/attention/attention again/
<kiko> bradb, you're somewhat right, but where do you draw the line?
<bradb> kiko: At a subscriber being added, for one. :)
<SteveA> why?
<SteveA> that shows that at least one more person is interested
<bradb> SteveA: And...?
<SteveA> well, you fix a bug depending on the number of people it affects, at least to some extent
<SteveA> if it affects 0 people, you need not fix it
<SteveA> if it affects 100% of people, you must fix it
<SteveA> and subscribing is an indication of interest in the resolution
<SteveA> which implies being affected
<SteveA> th1a: do you have a team in mind?
<kiko> bradb, #cm
<th1a> SteveA:  It could be jinty and I.  In theory sabdfl should be an owner, too ;-)
<carlos> stub: hi, I think staging mirror is broken atm...
<SteveA> you should be able to create such a team for yourselves in launchpad
<SteveA> and give it a name like schooltool-owners
<SteveA> let me know when you've done that
<SteveA> and i'll transfer ownership of the schooltool product
<stub> ZConfig.ConfigurationSyntaxError: 'warn_about_no_published_uploads' is not a known key name (line 95 in file:///srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/staging/launchpad/configs/staging/launchpad.conf) 
<stub> Any reason why that is required?
<salgado> stub, I dropped this config option, but aparently I forgot to remove it from staging's config. sorry for that
<stub> ahh... yes. I had it backwards :-)
<carlos> kiko: I have the PoMsgSetPage implemented already, I'm fixing tests now
<kiko> YES!
<SteveA> but please note the correct way to do this is...
<SteveA>  "I have the PoMsgSetPage tests implemented already.  I'm fixing the implementation now"
<kiko> well, the page has impact on existing tests, SteveA 
<SteveA> of course
<SteveA> which can be changed first too :-)
<kiko> and some changes are rather unpredictable 
<SteveA> but, you'd find those needed changes as you worked on the implementation
<carlos> well, I'm getting test failures that should not be failing in first place...
<SteveA> BjornT: what's the story on getting us able to use the new test facilities in zope3.2 ?
<carlos> I'm reviewing the diff to know why are they failing
<SteveA> if you're getting failing page tests, it may be easier to rewrite them in the new style...
<SteveA> if we have the new style available
<carlos> is not a problem with pagetests
<ddaa> okay finished stuffed pqm
<carlos> but with doctests
<SteveA> okay
<ddaa> going watch a movie, I'll probably be back afterwards
<SteveA> carlos: ping me if you need help with fixing the tests
<BjornT> SteveA: well, there's one rt ticket needing to be resolved, then test.py needs a small patch. after that it's possible to use it.
<carlos> SteveA: will do, thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: what rt number, and can the patch be made conditional so it may be applied now?
<BjornT> SteveA: actually, the rt ticket might have been resolved already, i can't find it. the patch to test.py can be applied anyway, it just removes '.' from PYTHONPATH
<SteveA> please get that patch into PQM
* SteveA looks in the RT web ui
<kiko> do it
<SteveA> pop the trunk
<SteveA> BjornT: can't find the ticket in current or resolved RT tickets for launchpad
<SteveA> it may be in the "pending classification" queue, which I cannot see
<ozamosi> When I have a bazaar-branch added to launchpad, how do I merge it back? Is there some easy way, or is that manual?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecOpT0g.html look ok? it's copy&pasted from Zope3's test.py
<kiko> ozamosi, can you clarify what yo are asking? merge it back.. from where? to where? to accomplish what?
<SteveA> BjornT: say something more descriptive than "this directory"
<SteveA> like "this module's directory" (is that right?)  or "the current working directory" (don't think that's it)
<SteveA> why is it important to remove that directory from the module search path?
<ozamosi> kiko: (newbe on bazaar) I want to develop a webpage with bazaar, and I can easily add a branch to launchpad. But how do changes actually get to the server? Would that be done outside of launchpad?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. i'll also add a comment as to why we remove the directory. it's because testbrowser does 'from test import pystone'
<BjornT> right, it's the module's directory which is removed
<kiko> ozamosi, you push your branch to the supermirror, generally. have you asked on #bzr?
<uws> Ehm... the supermirror pushes from my http branch
<uws> I don't push it to launchpad
<ozamosi> kiko: actually, no. I just wondered if there was something launchpad did for me.
<uws> argh, what I meant to say is: "the supermirror PULLS from my http branch"
<kiko> uws, the supermirror can do both, but new branches can just as easily push 
<kiko> without requiring registration
<uws> kiko: Are you talking about ubuntu stuff or just any 3rd party branch that is registered in lp?
<kiko> any branch
<SteveA> BjornT, carlos, bradb, stub: karl has installed the needed python packages on the servers.  We can start using the new test stuff.
<carlos> cool
<bradb> sweet. I await your code review!
<uws> kiko: How do I push to lp? I don't have a ssh/sftp/ftp account ?
<kiko> uws, just register your ssh key 
<uws> kiko: And how does LP know it was me and not some evil hacker/
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. should i set up a 'browser' object in the pagetest setup?
<uws> kiko: Ah, ok. that makes sense ;)
<kiko> uws, you can then easily push to the sftp server
<SteveA> sure, make it nice
<kiko> BjornT, are you in the middle of tasks?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. what's up?
<kiko> BjornT, well, mdz is desperate to get bug 29752 fixed, and I'm looking for takers
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29752 in malone "If a bug is marked as a duplicate, its subscribers should be notified when the duplicate bug changes" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29752
<kiko> salgado, could you perhaps do it?
<kiko> or bradb?
<bradb> I can do it.
<kiko> mdz would love you and then I would love you too
<bradb> love is the answer
<kiko> to many questions
<mdz> bradb: if you fix that bug, I may kiss you
<kiko> mmmm kissing
<ruffneck> on the butt? ;)
<bradb> wow
<bradb> friendship...with benefits
* bradb & # macadamias, bbiab
<kiko> no way!
<kiko> he makes me so envious this bradb character
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub]  improve branch renaming on people merging (r1832: David Allouche)
* sivang wonders what is macadamias
<SteveA> the macadamia is a kind of nut
<SteveA> large, nutritious.  grows in australia
* LarstiQ can't resist devouring them
<sabdfl> hi all
<sabdfl> what's the right magic to get RO access to the staging db from mawson?
<sabdfl> psql -h asuka.ubuntu.com -U ro -d launchpad_staging
<sabdfl> is giving me "permission denied for relation bug" errors
<carlos> sabdfl: seems like the mirror done today failed
<carlos> at least that's the usual error while the mirror is being done
<sabdfl> ok, could you ping stub about that monda?
<carlos> I did it already
<sabdfl> thanks carlos
<carlos> hmm, he left already
<sabdfl> import/export looking much healthier, well done, go for 100% ok?
<carlos> not sure if we was aware of the problem
<carlos> sabdfl: yeah, that's the plan. Thanks
<jsgotangco> hey guys, in malone is it really necessary to have the "subscribe me" checkbox for comment when I'm already part of the team responsible for the package? we're already subscribed in the first place...
<kiko-fud> jsgotangco, good point. easy fix too
<jsgotangco> ahh i guess the backend is smart enough to know im part of the team...that's good thanks kiko-fud
<kiko-fud> just check inteam
<kiko-fud> easy
<kiko-fud> dude my merge is taking hours
<salgado> kiko-fud, inTeam() is not the right thing in this case, I think
<salgado> I think we need to check only for direct memberships
<kiko-fud> mmmm?
<salgado> indirect members won't get mail notification if a team has no contact address, IIRC, so they won't receive bugmail that is sent to that team and thus they might want to subscribe
<carlos> SteveA, BjornT: Do we have any documentation about how to use the new testing system?
<mdke> jordi, carlos: around?
<carlos> mdke: yes
<mdke> carlos: I uploaded a pot with just a few string changes, apparently hundreds of strings have been marked as fuzzy, any idea why?
<carlos> the .pot upload doesn't set/remove the fuzzy flag
<carlos> mdke: the .po upload is the one that affects that flag
<mdke> well, I didn't upload any po files :)
<mdke> so, I'm not culpable?
<mdke> ;)
<carlos> don't think so
<mdke> good. thanks
<carlos> unless we have a unknown bug...
<carlos> mdke: where did it happen?
<mdke> carlos: in french, apparently
<mdke> no more specific than that
<mdke> someone posted to -translators
<carlos> mdke: then I don't think it's a bug in our side, at least not with your .pot upload
<mdke> good, I'll let them know. Thanks
<carlos> it should affect all languages
<carlos> or none
<carlos> it sounds much more like a new fr.po upload
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> thanks carlos 
<carlos> you are welcome
<jordi> weird things happen lately
<kiko> yes?
<jordi> like frenchs getting fuzzy strings :)
<cprov> BjornT: ping
<sfllaw> Well, that was silly of me.
<sfllaw> https://launchpad.net/products/nautilus/+bug/34375
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34375 in nautilus "Multi-mode (audio+data) CDs always opened by Sound Juicer" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<sfllaw> See the remote bug watches.
<sfllaw> Ah.  Fixed it.
<BjornT> cprov: pong
<ruffneck> bong
<cprov> BjornT: do you know why dogfood conf external email was reenable in LP ? 
<BjornT> cprov: no, no idea. i'd guess someone enabled it by mistake, since i'd think it should be disabled to avoid spamming people.
<cprov> BjornT: maybe Zope 3.2 migration process ?
<BjornT> cprov: i'm looking in configs/dogfood in rf, and it seems that mail-configure.zcml (which enables sending mail) hasn't been touched for quite a while. maybe you disabled it locally only, and then some rollout procedure overwrote mail-configure.zcml to the one in rf?
<cprov> BjornT: or maybe it wasn't really disabled for the UI, only zopeless.
<cprov> BjornT: does it fix the problem > https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemyhNUC.html ?
<BjornT> cprov: almost. you need a <mail:stubMailer> as well. look how it's done in packages-include/mail-configure-normal.zcml
<cprov> BjornT: ok, one sec
<cprov> BjornT: again -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLKCzSk.html , please
<AlinuxOS> carlos, great new rosetta :) it rocks
<AlinuxOS> and I enjoy Ubuntu in Georgian :D
<carlos> AlinuxOS: thank you ;-)
<kiko> hey carlos 
<carlos> AlinuxOS: but if you talk about any UI improvement, say thank you to mpt ;-)
<kiko> how's PMSP?
<carlos> kiko: hi
<carlos> kiko: running tests
<AlinuxOS> :)
<kiko> and also, bug 41653, which you need to look at
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41653 in rosetta "Importation of po file goes in the wrong template" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41653
<carlos> I think I fixed all tests already
<AlinuxOS> no I love evetything...
<AlinuxOS> :D
<kiko> and also this weird bug reported by mdke 
<kiko> and finally, the oops bug :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, imports are more faster..I like this
<carlos> kiko: well, person.txt keeps failing, but I guess is not my fault so I will take a closer look to it if PQM rejects the merge due that test
<carlos> AlinuxOS: :-D
<kiko> person.txt? where does it fail? paste?
<carlos> kiko: dude, I cannot do so much things... :-)
<kiko> yes you can
<kiko> stop stopping waiting for tests, paralelize!
<BjornT> cprov: yeah, that should work. i'm not sure it's a good idea to spam root, though, is it?
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevEsytx.html
<carlos> kiko: I paralelize!, but I have also a huge backlog of mail from launchpad and rosetta-users
<kiko> carlos, forget mail, focus on those 4 tasks :)
<carlos> I'm now uptodate with launchpad mail
<kiko> mail is less important
<cprov> BjornT: it should not send any email, isn't it ? they will remain in the specified queue, right ?
<kiko> so carlos that is an odd crash, and one that I thought stub and ddaa had fixed in RF tip yesterday. are you fully remerged?
<carlos> I merged yesterday
<carlos> should I get a new update?
<carlos> and a better question.. how is that pqm accepted that merge?
<kiko> I think a DB constraint was added first and then the code was fixed
<kiko> IIRC
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, do you have RF revno 1824?
<carlos> I branched from 3504
<AlinuxOS> carlos, for example if I want a 456 string of gnome-panel,can I access more faster ?
<AlinuxOS> or if I know a name of a string in english
<AlinuxOS> can I acces faster to translate it ?
<carlos> you can change the offset variable to jump to it
<carlos> +translate?offset=450
<BjornT> cprov: no, stubMailer does send the email to the to_addr. we have no mailer which simply drops the email. maybe we should add one, it's not hard to do.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and if I know a string name ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS: no way to search (yet)
<AlinuxOS> I I like this (yet)
<AlinuxOS> :D
<cprov> BjornT: ok, could be.
<AlinuxOS> the important thing is this (yet)
<AlinuxOS> so you willl improve.
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> and it became a priority this month
<carlos> so I guess we will have it soon
<bradb> kiko: do you have time to drive-by the fix for bug 29752?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29752 in malone "If a bug is marked as a duplicate, its subscribers should be notified when the duplicate bug changes" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29752
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> unless it's too long
<kiko> BjornT is a better candidate though
<bradb> kiko: it's easy: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileO7fPOK.html
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and if I would like to translate main rosetta interface in my language ?
<kiko> bradb, that's half a patch, hmmm. the end-user may be confused about getting the email
<AlinuxOS> example Georgian :)
<kiko> I thought you were going to copy subscribers over, bradb?
<bradb> hm, that seems a bit dodgy to me, dunno
<bradb> particularly when unduping
<carlos> AlinuxOS: we cannot do it yet
<AlinuxOS> carlos, but still yet :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: we are changing a lot our UI interface and that would trash a lot of strings from translators
<AlinuxOS> so it will be in the future :)
<carlos> yes, we did some testing already
<kiko> bradb, well, how would you make it clear that these people were getting email?
<AlinuxOS>  great
<bradb> kiko: That the end user is confused about getting the email is, I think, a separate problem (because we've already had end-users report confusion about getting mail.)
<AlinuxOS> my pleasure to translate it :)
<kiko> bradb, well, you're certainly not making it any better. what do you propose?
<AlinuxOS> I really like your job guys..it's changed a lot...and changed in a righ way!
<AlinuxOS> great :)
<bradb> kiko: Ideally, a footer that says exactly why you're getting this email.
<kiko> bradb, no, that's not a very good answer
<kiko> well
<kiko> okay, maybe it's an answer
<kiko> but if I look at the bug ideally I know what Persons we're mailing
<kiko> and the fix you did does not contemplate that
<kiko> nor are you raising that issue
<carlos> AlinuxOS: glad to know it ;-)
<cprov> BjornT: changed the to_addr to launchpad@ (active admin account on mawson). Do I have rs=bjornt on it ?
<bradb> kiko: Subscribing them to the dup target would be somewhat more confusing, IMHO.
<kiko> it's how bugzilla does it, and what the bug commenter suggested
<kiko> but you're not being helpful. suggest a way forward
<AlinuxOS> so I exit :) to much bear that waits!!!
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> god bless you all..
<BjornT> cprov: hmm, don't know :) i have no idea where the email should go on mawson. you should set the from_addr to that address, though.
<kiko> bradb?
* bradb pondering
<cprov> BjornT: come on ;) changed also from_addr to launchpad@
<kiko> I have a suggestion perhaps
<bradb> kiko: For the display side of things, I'm thinking of a "Subscribers of duplicates of this bug:" section in the subscriptions portlet
<kiko> which would be including dupe subscribers in the portlet
<kiko> maybe just "From duplicates:" ?
<bradb> Yeah, trying to thinking of how to make it concise
<kiko> there's a problem with doing that though
<kiko> and that is that your notificationRecipientAddresses already pulls emails
<BjornT> cprov: well, if you think that's the right thing to do, sure rs=bjornt.
<bradb> yeah, imp. details. no big deal.
<kiko> you'd need to factor that into notificationRecipients and then use that in the portlet and from notificationRecipientAddresses
<kiko> does that sound crash-prone?
<cprov> BjornT: right, thx dude
<kiko> will it work when there are no dupes? when there are dupes with no subscribers?
<bradb> When there are no subscribers from dupes (including meaning there may be no dupes at all), it just wouldn't be shown, I think.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> that sounds like a good start
<kiko> making it dynamic but visible
<carlos> I need to leave now...
<carlos> have a good weekend
<bradb> thinking about the email itself though, hmm...
<kiko> bradb, yeah. but maybe we can leave the email itself to be solved together with the footer?
<bradb> sounds good
<kiko> fine by me then
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> test looks good
<carlos> kiko: I will ask for a review for the PoMsgSetPage branch tomorrow, I need to update a couple of pagetests for some broken links I detected
<kiko> carlos, why don't you place it for review now?
<kiko> carlos, pagetest link updates can either be reviewed separately or not at all if it's really trivial
<carlos> ok
<kiko> hey
<kiko> why did revision numbers drop all of a sudden?
<carlos> I think it's a bzr bug
<kiko> okay, sent mail to lifeless
<carlos> that mpt told me that lifeless said that would be fixed automatically when he fixes the bug that caused it
<carlos> but I'm not sure I understood it correctly
<kiko> weird
<carlos> kiko: my branch is now added to pendingreviews page
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<kiko> what about the bugs!
<carlos> dude, I cannot look into them atm
<kiko> you did say you were going to look into that bug today
<carlos> I'm going out to have dinner and is already 21:45 here..
<kiko> yeah, but next time, try setting aside some time for analyzing fixing oopses -- even if that means having an hour less of PMSP
<carlos> I know... but I was concentrated with PoMsgSetPage and decided to keep on track to kill it
<kiko> anyway, night
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: you are a lucky man, I got a call and my friend will be 30 minutes late
<kiko> heh
<kiko> I was born lucky
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41943 <- This is a transaction problem that should be reviewed by stub
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41943 in rosetta "SQLObjectNotFound in +translante page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> if you look at the OPPS, it has the INSERT for the missing object that raised the exception
<kiko> oh no
<carlos> so we have  arace condition
<kiko> one of those again
<carlos> well, either stub or spiv
<carlos> kiko: and confirmed, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41653 is not an obvious bug in our side
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41653 in rosetta "Importation of po file goes in the wrong template" [Major,Confirmed]  
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> carlos, the database looks good?
<carlos> kiko: is either a cache problem or a bad upload from the user
<carlos> kiko: yeah, I was confused because we didn't get the associated pofile automatically after the upload
<carlos> now that I checked the source code
<kiko> and why not?
<carlos> I see that we link to the potemplate, not the pofile
<kiko> ah
<carlos> and checked again the import queue
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=APPROVED&type=all&start=75&batch=75
<carlos> look for my name there
<kiko> how could it be a cache problem?
<carlos> and you will see that my import is attached to the right pofile
<kiko> oh I see
<carlos> kiko: well, I it's just an option
<carlos> is a bit hard
<carlos> as the link to the potemplate is done when we create a new object that represents an entry on the queue
<carlos> entry = TranslationImportQueueEntry(path=path, content=alias,
<carlos>                 importer=importer, sourcepackagename=sourcepackagename,
<carlos>                 distrorelease=distrorelease, productseries=productseries,
<carlos>                 is_published=is_published, potemplate=potemplate)
<carlos> so I guess that if the object is created.... the cache should not be a problem at all
<carlos> and thus, we only have the option that the user did a mistake with the upload...
<kiko> could he have?
<carlos> hmm... is the only option I can think on
<carlos> because we have the potemplate information
<carlos> and the guessing code, in that case does:
<carlos> pofile = self.potemplate.getPOFileByLang(
<carlos>             language.code, variant=language_variant)
<carlos> and is 100% impossible that we get a POFile from another potemplate
<kiko> could there be a conflicting potemplate and we are picking the worst one?
<carlos> conflicting potemplate?
<kiko> well, another one in the same path
<carlos> no, we don't take the path in account in this case
<kiko> I se
<carlos> he choosed the potemplate and the pofile
<kiko> e
<carlos> hmmm, I found a possible option that would produce this problem if he didn't choose the pofile
<kiko> ahm
<carlos> but is a side effect of another know bug that allows two pofiles from different potemplates and the same productseries or sourcepackagename being in the same path
<carlos> but that would mean too that he didn't use the URL he gave us
<carlos> kiko: bug updated
<carlos> the other bug I just commented is related to the poimport breakages that I'm able to fix using our web interface
<carlos> and this increases the urgency to fix it
<carlos> I updated the bug with my debugging conclusions
<carlos> and now I need to leave
<carlos> cheers
* carlos -> out
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  baz2bzr, importd produces bzr branches via baz (r1833: David Allouche)
<kiko> ddaa?
<ddaa> kiko: ?
<ddaa> just came back
<ddaa> kiko: if you are wondering about that merge, it's a branch that has been pending merge for about two months
<ddaa> finally decided to work around the last problem that prevented merging, otherwise it was blocked by bzrtools/smallfixes, which is blocked by a bunch of sourcecode fixes from spiv
<kiko> ddaa, what is it, fundamentally? 
<kiko> oh, this code has already been rolled out, is that it?
<ddaa> been out and running since importd has been producing bzr branches
<kiko> ah
<ddaa> this branch provides exactly that feature
<kiko> okay
<ddaa> I had an completely insane branch backlog which is quickly resorbing
<kiko> cool
<kiko> cool
<ddaa> echo?
<ddaa> echo?
<kiko> vf
<bradb> kiko: that patch got a little more complex, so I put it up for review
<kiko> that's okay
<kiko> thanks though
#launchpad 2006-05-04
* bradb notes zope.testbrowser.Browser is making pagetesting much more bearable/readable
<lifeless> kiko: whats the benefit of putting a branch up for review before its finished ?
<kiko> it's practically finished, and it's a large branch that has been in waiting for months, I'd appreciate somebody giving it a once-over
<kiko> (before carlos spends another week on it and then reviewers say it needs to all change)
<lifeless> ok, so a once over, not a detailed review at this point ?
<kiko> all that is missing is a few fixes to links in pagetests. your call as to how to handle it
<kiko> I just think it's better to get it up earlier rather than later
<lifeless> I worry that whats reviewed doesn't match what is up at that point, which leads to double handling or unreviewed code
<lifeless> anyhow, its saturday morning, so I'm going to zone out. was a bad week
<kiko> I see your point, but I don't think that'll happen here
* bradb heads off, later all
<ddaa> good night everybody
<ddaa> or whatever time it's in your part of the world
<kiko> night
<mdke> spiv: around?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  doc/bazaar: developer documentation for TheBazaar (r1834: David Allouche)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  branch-scanner.py renaming and ScriptsAndDaemons compliance (r1835: David Allouche)
<Znarl> stub, lifeless : gandwana - Launchpad Apps Server [1/2] 
<Znarl> stub, lifeless : Restarted Apps servers on gandwana.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [rs=bjornt]  Block external email delivery from Launchpad Dogfood application. (r1836: Celso Providelo)
<lool> hi people, I've found a bug in launchpad, it doesn't escape some input prior to stuffing it in the URL
<lool> I wouldn't go as far as calling that XSS cause it's on account names only :)
<lool> the problematic page is https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge?field.dupeaccount=lool+launchpad
<lool> the dupeaccount should be "lool+launchpad", not "lool launchpad"
<kiko> good one
<lool> so it should have been dupeaccount=lool%2Blaunchpad
<lool> should I file a bug?  what's the place to do that?
<kiko> yes, please do
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<lool> thanks
<kiko> please assign it to salgado
<kiko> and severity critical
<kiko> or tell me the bug number
<lool> ok
<lool> should I check security?
<lool> (I didn't)
<kiko> you could have
<kiko> it won't matter so much because we don't yet have a contact for it
<kiko> we need to get around to setting up an alias
<lool> bye
<kiko> matsubara, only 3 oopses, cool :)
<matsubara> :)
<matsubara> I'm writing the analysis, do you want to help me with the 3rd RequestExpired one?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> well which one?
<kiko> +translations and +translate time out
<kiko> there are bugs for those
<matsubara> RequestExpired: SELECT COUNT
<kiko> okay
<kiko> one hint I should give you
<kiko> RequestExpired does not refer to a specific SQL query
<kiko> it just means that the page was slow
<kiko> RequestStatementTimedOut means a specific query was slow
<kiko> so essentially the issues are:
<kiko> +translations and +translate time out
<kiko> you should look at the oopses and the times the queries took
<kiko> because that will make it clear to you
<kiko> it wasn't the SELECT COUNT that timed out
<kiko> it was just that we issued a long query when the page started
<kiko> and then a lot of smaller faster queries
<kiko> and then boom we timed out during those faster queries
<kiko> is that clearer?
<kiko> SRTs are similar
<kiko> they are an indication that the page is slow (but not slow enough to crash yet)
<matsubara> a lot clearer
<kiko> so if you look at the list
<kiko> +translate is slow (news at 11 ;)
<kiko> distroreleaselang is slow
<kiko> seems list that page can benefit from prejoining!
<kiko> or hmmm, maybe it's double-dotted prejoining missing
<kiko> can you find a bug for that page and assign to me?
<kiko> yeah, it is double-dotted prejoining which we need there
<kiko> the +milestone/... crash is actually caused by TeamParticipation not being cached (seen the oops?)
<kiko> no clue about the @@ SRTs
<kiko> and the +cve SRTs are actually prejoin issues it appears
<matsubara> hmm I removed the SRT from the report...
<kiko> you could have kept it
<kiko> and used my analysis above..
<kiko> and there is an interesting additiona NotFound bug
<kiko>    7 NotFound: Object: <Product at INSTANCE-ID>, name: u'gnomebaker'
<kiko>     0% from search bots, 0% referred from local sites                  
<kiko>        7 https://launchpad.net/rosetta/products/gnomebaker/gnomebaker
<kiko>         OOPS-118A125, OOPS-118B102, OOPS-118B103, OOPS-118C101, OOPS-118D116
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118A125
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B102
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B103
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118C101
<kiko>    6 NotFound: Object: <Product at INSTANCE-ID>, name: u'wordpress-1.5'
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118D116
<kiko>     0% from search bots, 0% referred from local sites                  
<kiko>        6 https://launchpad.net/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5
<kiko>         OOPS-118B149, OOPS-118B159, OOPS-118B210, OOPS-118B45, OOPS-118C121
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B149
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B159
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B210
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118B45
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118C121
<kiko> both those seem to indicate that the traversal to products under /rosetta is kinda wonky but we have broken links
<matsubara> the wordpress one is a broken link in wordpress
<matsubara> I warned them in #wordpress
<kiko> oh okay
<matsubara> wordpress website i mean
<kiko> they shouldn't link to /rosetta
<matsubara> they link to launchpad.ubuntu.com still
<matsubara> !
<kiko> ave maria
<matsubara> and I think the gnomebaker one might be the same case or a old bookmark. because it comes from launchpad.ubuntu.com
<kiko> ok then
<kiko> I thought we had broken links
<matsubara> but there's one interesting
<matsubara> 6 NotFound: Object: <canonical.launchpad.webapp.publisher.RootObject object at INSTANCE-ID>, name: u'Launchpad_files'
<matsubara> >     0% from search bots, 100% referred from local sites
<matsubara> >        6 https://launchpad.net/Launchpad_files
<matsubara> this one is refered from launchpad.net
<matsubara> OOPS-118D207
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/118D207
<kiko> that looks like a virus or worm
<kiko> matsubara, will you add the SRTs that I analyzed at least (and file the bugs?)
<matsubara> yes.
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> matsubara, another thing you need to do daily is take control of unconfirmeds
<kiko> matsubara, have you been using /projects/launchpad/+bugs ?
<kiko> it's very useful
<matsubara> and what about the Retry exception should I point it to bug 41739?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41739 in launchpad "Increase number of Retry attempts" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41739
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it should be made major importance
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+bugs+in+The+Launchpad&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=
<kiko> use that bookmark
<kiko> that number needs to be zero
<kiko> it is currently 283
<kiko> not good!
<matsubara> well, I use the scrape.py page
<kiko> well /projects/launchpad/+bugs is probably as good as
<kiko> matsubara, are Exceptions 1 and 3 known issues?
<kiko> the latter one is a bug in zope3
<matsubara> yes, bug 41138 and bug 31382
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41138 in malone "+viewstatus crashes when opening a remote bug" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31382 in launchpad "OOPS: unicode object is not callable" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31382
<kiko> I see
<kiko> is 41138 not trivial?
<matsubara> don't know. I reported it but didn't investigate too deeply
<kiko> I think it is
<kiko> matsubara, I have a question about bug 31382.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31382 in launchpad "OOPS: unicode object is not callable" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31382
<kiko> matsubara, I am unable to get an oops here. does the oops happen /after/ the 404 is generated?
<matsubara> hmm maybe it was fixed in zope 3.2
<kiko> matsubara, well, we got the oops YESTERDAY :)
<kiko> aha 
<kiko> it is a different codepath
<kiko> the bug seems to be in zope.app.traversing.namespace
<kiko> matsubara, why don't you update the bug description with the new oops and assign to bjornt?
<kiko> I'll add a test for the old problems
<kiko> oh how odd
<kiko> shipit/@@ is a blank page
<kiko> as you reported yesterday
<kiko> weird!
<matsubara> kiko: How do you know when it's a prejoining issue? When you see lots of repeated SQL statements? Is that what the prejoin is used for? Caching the SQL statements?
<kiko> prejoining is an interesting optimization to sqlobject
<kiko> what it does is pre-fetches objects
<kiko> so that when you do foo.bar.baz it doesn't need to look up bar -- it has already looked it up when looking up foo
<kiko> this happens very often in pages which display listings
<kiko> for instance a CVE listing
<kiko> matsubara, if you look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+cve
<kiko> matsubara, and the oops
<kiko> what is each row item in terms of objects in SQL?
<kiko> and for each row field, do we need to issue additiona SQL queries?
<matsubara> and CVE, an Bug and a SP
<matsubara> s/and/an/
<kiko> okay
<kiko> bug what does each row represent?
<kiko> s/bug/but
* kiko thinks it's a BugCVE
<matsubara> ok, we have a BugCVE object. and it represents the relation between the a bug and a cve, right?
<kiko> right
<kiko> so have you concluded that each row in the table is actually a bugcve?
<kiko> look at the template to be sure
<matsubara> hmm actually it's a bugtask related to a cve
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> so look at the tempalte
<kiko> template
<kiko> it does:
<kiko> bugtask/bug/cves
<kiko> bugtask/sourcepackagename
<kiko> and then:
<kiko> cve/displayname
<kiko> packagename/name
<kiko> this means that for each row:
<kiko> - we will issue one query for bug
<kiko> - we will issue one query for cves associated to that bug
<kiko>   - we will issue N queries for each cve
<kiko> - we will issue one query for the bugtask's sourcepackagename
<kiko> look through the oops report and identify these queries
<kiko> what we can do when prejoining is: 
<kiko> a) fetch bug and sourcepackagename together with the bugtask
<kiko> b) fetch all CVEs when fetching cves associated to that bug
<kiko> that would leave us with only one query per row
<kiko> still not ideal
<kiko> but much better
<kiko> SteveA?
<matsubara> hmm thanks for the explanation
<kiko> dude pqm is as slow as a turd
<kiko> what the hell is up
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/blueprint/+bug/41032 (+specs for a team links to +addspecs which doesn't exist) r=kiko (r1837: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> yeay
<matsubara> kiko: do you want two separate bugs for $distro/+cve and $distrorelease/+cve ?
<kiko> matsubara, I think so
<kiko> but let's have lunch
<matsubara> 2 min turkish
<ozamosi> Is it possible to use the launchpad logins on another site?
<cbx33> the ubuntu wiki
<cbx33> :p
<ozamosi> Well, I'm thinking of the ubuntu women wiki :/
<ozamosi> I heard that "the launchpad devs wont provide that for php", which seems to imply that it is possible to do for other (python based) sites too.
<welshbyte> the mplayer bugzilla doesn't appear to be in the list of bugtrackers i can add a watch to.. can it be added?
<mdke> ozamosi: yes, it's possible to provide authentication on other sites
<mdke> for example, the Ubuntu wiki, shipit, etc
<ozamosi> mdke: If I want that, what do I do?
<mdke> welshbyte: if you file a bug, I'm sure someone will deal with it
<welshbyte> mdke: cheers
<mdke> ozamosi: I'll dig out the documentation. however, can we chat about why you don't use the main wiki? perhaps in a more relevant channel, though
<mdke> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServerAPI <-- the page says to contact the LP team, so emailing the list would be a good idea if you decide you'd like to use it
<ozamosi> mdke: ok, thanks!
<mdke> ozamosi: so is that a no to my question?
<ozamosi> mdke: Not a no, more of a "I'm looking for reasons, since it was decided a while ago, and my job is just to implement stuff"
<mdke> ozamosi: did the people taking the decision consult with the wider community? all other (major) Ubuntu teams use the main wiki for their coordination. It's a vital part of getting a team well integrated and recognised by the main community
<ozamosi> mdke: no idea...
<mdke> ozamosi: who can I contact about it?
<mdke> i notice there is already a pretty nice wiki page on the main wiki
<ozamosi> svaksha@gmail.com is the person who I'm talking to. She's away now, I think.
<mdke> right. Thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stevea,trivial]  make it possible to use zope.testbrowser in pagetests. a 'browser' object with handleErrors set to False is automatically set up in the pagetests to give more useful error messages. (r1838: Bjorn Tillenius)
<oohlaf> Does launchpad scan registered branches which are in knit format and part of a shared repository?
<oohlaf> I haven't seen any updates in my branches section lately
<oohlaf> Is it because of knits?
<SteveA> there's some knit support work going on right now
<SteveA> so, yes, that would well be it
<oohlaf> ok, just wondering
<SteveA> if you see spiv around, ask him about it
<SteveA> he's doing the work on it right now
<oohlaf> nah, that's probably the cause, same happened when I changed my branches over to shared repositories
<oohlaf> it will work eventually
<oohlaf> :)
<sivang> oohlaf: what does knits enable bzr to do?
<oohlaf> smaller repository size, faster on remote branches
<SteveA> it's an improved format over weaves, basically
<SteveA> a lot of work and thinking went into knits
<SteveA> and martin pool says he thinks that while it may be not the final standard format,
<SteveA> it will be a good format for quite some time
<sivang> SteveA: I see, so waves/knits/etc are the names given to the underlying bzr storage format?
<sivang> *weaves
<oohlaf> jup, type bzr info and you will see the formats used
<sivang> hmm, bzr is real nice.
<sivang> oohlaf: indeed I could see all nice stas about my branch
<lifeless> moining
<lifeless> SteveA: its almost certainly not the final format.
<oohlaf> hi, you finally got some sleep ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: http://www.robertcollins.net/talks/2006slug-vcsstorage.odp
<SteveA> i want my repositories on the original vinyl
<SteveA> it has a warmer sound
<lifeless> kiko-afk: its reweaving. These branches have conflicting history metadata.
#launchpad 2006-05-05
<sivang> heh
<oohlaf> I prefer my repositories to be without cracks ;)
<lifeless> sivang: if you are interested in testing, you might find this interesting : http://advogato.org/person/robertc/diary.html?start=53
<lifeless> SteveA: Would appreciate your reactions to that ^ too
<mdke> if I assign somebody to a bug and comment, do they get bugmail? it doesn't seem to have subscribed the
<mdke> them*
<mdke> the absence of "Email sent to x, y, z" is a bit of a shame
<sivang> lifeless: checking now
<sivang> lifeless: oh, so true! - "Writing tests encodes decisions" :-)
<oohlaf> one thing I like about writing a test first, is that when your code finally passes the test, you go, hey..it passed, after seeing it fail numerous times
<oohlaf> so then you go edit the test case and make it explicitley fail..and hmm, ok, and change it back again
<sivang> one should take care to give enough generic input when writing a test, since it could very well trick him to htinking that the code is okay,
<sivang> while in reality it only caters of 1/4 of the test cases it should.
<lifeless> sivang: well, test first addresses that : it only covers the cases you've specifically put into it
<sivang> lifeless: so I better think thoroughly my test cases before actually writing a test. that is design it properly :)
<sivang> anyway, I have to run, I will finish the slideshow on the raod maybe.
<sivang> lifeless: thanks for the link
<sivang> !
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=bjornt]  Redesigned change-override tool and tests and trivial bug fix for #40958 & #41102 (rfc2047 compilant recipient parser) (r1839: Celso Providelo)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add tests for bug 2149: Traversals past pages declared with __call__ attribute generate error 500s (r1840: kiko)
<sladen> is there a way of closing bugs in launchpad by doing an upload (a la Debian)
<sladen> there seem to be about a dozen notations that people use and everyone has their own
<sladen> it would be good to have a standard to work to
<mdke> sladen: if it can't be done already, it is certainly being worked on: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/016480.html
<mdke> that thread is about agreeing on a standard
<sladen> excellent, I missed that thread
<rubenv> I have a question about the VCS imports
<rubenv> it seems like the f-spot branch isn't synced anymore
<rubenv> is it broken or just disabled?
<SteveA> there's some work going on right now to make the imports understand the new stuff about repositories and knits
<SteveA> so, it may be broken for that case right now.  it will be working again soon.
<lifeless> rubenv: not disabled, could be failing.
<lifeless> rubenv: we are improving the error reporting facilities for this at the moment.
<rubenv> SteveA: lifeless: aha, thanks
<rubenv> really nice initiative either way
<SteveA> lifeless is one of the experts.  i don't really know so much about it.
<lifeless> SteveA: jamesh is working on the error reporting bit
<RonaLDhinO> salut a tous
<KarlMarx> x
<bmonty> when I add a bzr branch to launchpad, typically how long does it take for launchpad to grab the branch from my server?
<KarlMarx> it depends on your server connection type
<bmonty> KarlMarx: I have a cable connection
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> i have one suggestion for rosetta, what would help a lot...
<ivoks> searching of existing strings in translations
<ivoks> for example, if translator wants to find a translation for something, which is badly translated, now he needs to find what package is that and download .po file
<ivoks> then fix mistake and upload a file back again
<ivoks> if we could have search system that would find that string on-line, it would help a lot
<ivoks> (downloading/uploading .po isn't a problem, bigger problem is finding what package containts that badly translated string)
<mpt> ivoks, that's a long-standing feature request, and *possibly* to be implemented in the next month or two
<ivoks> mpt: thanks, that would be great
<mpt> bug 44, iirc
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Messages should be searchable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<mpt> idrc :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> didn't search malone :/
<ivoks> i have problem which this feature would resolve, so I droped in to ask if that could be possible... :)
<ivoks> once this is implemented, rosetta will be kick-*** translation tool :)
<bmonty> when I add a bzr branch to launchpad, typically how long does it take for launchpad to grab the branch from my server?
<s|k> how do I manage my subscriptions?
<s|k> I can't see the stuff I'm subscribed to
<ruffneck> I didn't get the stuff ;P
<ruffneck> it's at least 1 or 2 weeks since ;P
<ruffneck> yeah, it was easter
<s|k> anyone? :<
<s|k> anyone?
<s|k> is there a user guide for launchpad?
<s|k> oooh there's a wiki
<ruffneck> http://www.wimp.com/exists/
<TomaszD> hmm, probably ain't the first one to report it, but website-index has been deleted and now it's contents are identical to serverguide
<TomaszD> *its
<AlinuxOS> hello 
<AlinuxOS> one question, will Kubuntu imported into rosetta?
#launchpad 2006-05-06
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update analyze-error-reports: display more/all exceptions, and cosmetic makeover on titles and headings (r1841: kiko)
<kiko-afk> y a y
<sfllaw> kiko-afk: How do you type when you're AFK?
<mdke> sfllaw: you should see him sleep-type
<mdke> jordi: not much chance of you being around I guess, but ping?
<kiko-afk> naked waitresses type for me
<lifeless> gee
<lifeless> you need more imagination
<mdke> kiko-afk: are you available for some "argh wtf has happened to all these translations" help?
<bddebian> cprov: ping?
<cprov> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Hello.  Sorry to bother you but I was told you were the person to ask about @ubuntu.com e-mail address not working?
<cprov> bddebian: no problem, unfortunatelly I'm not in touch with the @ubuntu redirection, but tell me what is wrong ?  have you set your preferred email properly ?
<bddebian> cprov: As far as I know, though I guess it wouldn't hurt to check again
<bddebian> Hmm, looks correct
<cprov> bddebian: I can't do anything right now, but I think you can file a bug on Soyuz, I will redirect it to elmo asap
<bddebian> cprov: Oh, I can bug elmo, thx
<cprov> bddebian: right, better. He's the person behind redirect.
<bddebian> OK, thanks for your time
<cprov> bddebian: anytime
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<bddebian> Hmmm
<bddebian> Hello mpt
<poningru> hi question: I wanted to request/work on a feature for the edgy espresso partitioning tool, a dual boot 'option' in the partitioning tool, should I put that in as feature request in malone or should I add it as a braindump on the wiki?
<poningru> or should I ask this in another channel? like ubuntu-dev?
* poningru looks around
<cprov> poningru, ubundu-dev, it seems to require a specification (use blueprint), coordination with developers and then malone bugs  
<cprov> poningru: anyway, it's just a hint, ask Colin for espresso roadmap
<poningru> oh true
<poningru> I was looking through the specs: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs and there seem to be 3 migration specs
<poningru> two of them have the same title
<poningru> just do a search for 'migrat' on the page
<mpt> poningru, the specification already includes a dual-booting option
<mpt> the existing specification, I mean
<mpt> poningru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuExpress/PartitioningTool
<poningru> mpt: hehe yeah burgundiva pointed that out to ignorant ole me
<poningru> err burgundavia
<sivang> re all
<ivoks> hi
<sivang> hey ivoks , sup?
<ivoks> still waking up :)
<ivoks> hm... why are there three lines when english has singluar and plural (two lines) in rosetta? :)
<jamesh> ivoks: have the URL?
<ivoks> second...
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/rhythmbox/+pots/rhythmbox/hr/+translate?offset=10&show=untranslated
<ivoks> i saw that on many locations...
<ivoks> i also found one funny word in rhythmbox; undownloaded :)
<SteveA> ivoks: that page is to translate into croatian
<SteveA> croatian has three plural forms
<ivoks> SteveA: right
<ivoks> we do?
<ivoks> hm...
<SteveA> the expression is in a box on the left
<SteveA> n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> thanks
<SteveA> no problem
<ivoks> SteveA: if i understant that right, this means that if n=1 and n=11, singular will be used?
<ivoks> that is; first line?
<SteveA> if n is 11, i think form 2 will be used
<SteveA> >>> def whatform(n):
<SteveA> ...   if n%10==1 and n%100!=11:
<SteveA> ...     return 0
<SteveA> ...   if  n%10>=2 and n%10<=4 and (n%100<10 or n%100>=20):
<SteveA> ...     return 1
<SteveA> ...   return 2
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> >>> for number in range(150):
<SteveA> ...   print number, whatform(number)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> try that in python
<ivoks> right... that's ok :)
<ivoks> thank you very much
<ivoks> i missed that ! in n%100! :)
<SteveA> rosetta should have a feature to show you the plural form expression expanded like that
<SteveA> but, if you speak croatian
<jamesh> alternatively we could provide a label for each plural form for a language
<SteveA> you should be able to just think how it should sound
<jamesh> if there are standard names for each form
<ivoks> SteveA: i do
<SteveA> like in lithuanian, if i'm thinking of the coins...
<ivoks> but the thing is that in 99% cases 1 and 2 are same
<SteveA> i have 0 lit
<SteveA> i have 1 litas
<SteveA> i have 2 litai
<SteveA> i have 9 litai
<SteveA> i have 10 lit
<ivoks> i understand
<SteveA> ... 11 lit ... 20 lit ... 21 litai ... 22 lit ... 100 lit ... 101 litas
<ivoks> that's same for croatian
<ivoks> but in this case, when i have All %d artists, 1 and 2 are same
<SteveA> because it is genitive ? 
<ivoks> yeah
<SteveA> i see
<ivoks> thanks for your help
<jamesh> then you might have to repeat the translation for 2 plural forms
<SteveA> looking at the translatable text in english, saying "All 1 file" is odd
<ivoks> i know, that's not the problem
<ivoks> most important thing is that i now understand how it works :)
<ivoks> SteveA: right, i removed All from translation
<ivoks> for singular
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for the menus data info.  a question: what do the /!\ symbols mean?
<mpt> SteveA, it means those items were in the diagram but there don't seem to be special pages for them
<mpt> or at least I couldn't find them
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> so they might not be necessary
<SteveA> or we might need a page for them
<mpt> (for the special breadcrumb-menu definition of "necessary")
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> anyway, the page is fine for me.  i can create stuff on the server for this now
<mpt> cool
<SteveA> although, i probably won't do a lot today.  it is a public holiday
<mpt> Anyone got time for a five-minute TAL review?
<lifeless> mpt: sure
<lifeless> SteveA: you had something I needed to put in this weeks review meeting
<lifeless> review meeting in 25 
<mpt> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIFhKX4.html if anyone's got five minutes spare for a review
<lifeless> meep, got distraced
<lifeless> who is here for the review meeting
<lifeless>  ?
<lifeless> mpt: is the sortable flag undesirable ?
<SteveA> me
<lifeless> woo
<lifeless> lets have a meeting
<spiv> I'm here.
<lifeless> SteveA: what was the thing from the weekly lp meeting that was meant to go on the review meeting agenda ?
<SteveA> it's a crap day for a meeting though
<SteveA> hmm, don't know
<SteveA> mpt: have you looked at doing the summary yet?
* SteveA greps the irc logs
<SteveA> Apr 27 15:37:20 <SteveA>	MeetingAction: lifeless to put this on the agenda for the reviewers' meeting
<lifeless> yes, thats what I remember seeing in my scrollback.
<lifeless> but what does it mean!
<SteveA> the issue is about what level of quality is needed to get code merged into RF
<SteveA> my view, which mark supports is the following
<SteveA>  - database code and tests must be upto scratch
<SteveA>  - python view code must also be up to scratch (but can be slightly more flexible)
<SteveA>  - templates, in terms of usability and UI review and perfection, whatever, just land it
<SteveA> so, basically, code must be good
<SteveA> its functionality -- whether it does exactly the right thing or looks perfect to the user
<SteveA> well, it is better to get it merged into the mainline so that it can be improved in that regard by everyone
<SteveA> and not have the expense of maintaining forked code
<SteveA> i guess i'm trying to make a distinction between code quality
<lifeless> so. Why is core code special in that regard?
<SteveA> and functional quality
<SteveA> so, the code must be of a good quality, but what it does / how it *renders* to users can be imperfect
<SteveA> the specific issue in the weekly development meeting was ddaa had been reluctant to merge some work
<lifeless> what I am missing is how quality is defined: from a User Story design approach, doing the wrong thing is clearly of low quality
<SteveA> because although the code was appropriately tested etc
<SteveA> mpt had various outstanding review points about the UI being sufficiently usable
<SteveA> so, my rule is: UI review can occur after landing in RF
<SteveA> to answer your various questions
<SteveA>  - i've tried to explain what the issue was
<jordi> mdke: I wasn't quite here, no :)
<SteveA>  - core code is special because it is maintained and relied upon by more people than the code to one particular page template.  a breakage or lack of maintainability in a database class will cause a big problem.  a breakage or lack of maintainability in a template affects just that one template.
<jordi> hello all
<lifeless> SteveA: aren't templates reused as components in rendered pages ?
<SteveA>  - "doing the wrong thing" may well be of low quality, but it depends exactly how far off the mark it is.  "wrong" isn't black and white.
<SteveA> very few templates are reused as fragments of other pages.
<SteveA> those ones need more care.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> SteveA: i.e. issues with core code are likely to impede other developers, but issues with UI code/templates usually won't, so are tolerable?
<lifeless> I'm concerned that we're going to make the reviewers life hard with a too intangible requirement. But we'll try
<SteveA> spiv: yes.  we must have very high standards for core code.  we can *choose* on particular occassions to relax requirements for ui code or templates. but...
<SteveA> the main thrust of my argument is not that we should allow poor quality code
<mpt> lifeless, it is nonsensical for any listing that's batched, because it sorts only the batch
<SteveA> in terms of well formedness or tests
<lifeless> SteveA: does this mean we can start requiring a matching balance of test types ?
<SteveA> let me finish
<lifeless> mpt: lets come back to that after the meeting. 
<lifeless> SteveA: doing so, sorry.
<mpt> As for the topic of the meeting, http://www.ok-cancel.com/comic/46.html
<SteveA> but, that we may defer UI concerns such as "is this the best UI" or "does it allow all the UI things we want" or "is this somewhat misleading as a UI"
<SteveA> until after the code has landed in RF, because these UI things can be incrementally improved later on
<jordi> is labour day celebrated in your respective countries?
<mpt> SteveA, I'm halfway through the meeting minutes (the page is up, not fully sorted yet)
<SteveA> mpt's reviews are highly valuable
<mpt> I'll do the rest when I wake up
<SteveA> but they shoudn't delay getting stuff into RF in the same way as "no tests for database classes" should delay stuff getting into RF
<SteveA> (done)
<lifeless> so I like having a policy of 'only let good core code in'
<sivang> mpt: hehe
<lifeless> as I say though, I'm concerned that the line is going to be tricky to draw well, and separately it seems to me that the real distinction isn't around the place the code is used, its around the type of evaluation being made of it
<sivang> mpt: (re the link)
<lifeless> that is, in a template, a broken template is poor quality and shouldn't be let in. A template that doesn't meet the aesthetic for the UI however, can still be a good quality zpt program.
<lifeless> ...
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> no broken templates
<lifeless> my point is that this separation of quality applies to the core code as well.
<SteveA> but we can allow ugly templates
<lifeless> because the core code has to evolve to support the UI as the UI's aesthetic is improved.
<SteveA> i don't want to allow poor designs in core code to land in RF
<SteveA> but, a poor UI design can land
<lifeless> sure, I get that.
<mpt> sivang, of course, we don't even have usability testing yet :-)
<lifeless> and please dont think I'm trying to be difficult here. I want to ensure we have a predictable guideline for the reviewers
<lifeless> and for the developers asking for review
<lifeless> so one way to do this is to say:
<sivang> mpt: :-)
<lifeless> 'the pre-commit reviews do not review UI, they review database, python code and zpt/zcml syntax'
<lifeless> UI reviews can be requested as a developer wishes, and will typically occur after merging to the mainline
<lifeless> I think this will meet your objectives, and my desire for keeping the process clean and understandable
<SteveA> i don't like that
<lifeless> ok. Why not?
<SteveA> i would like reviewers to actually use the code, where it changes UI
<SteveA> to run launchpad with the new code, and try it out, when templates have been added
<SteveA> so they can really understand what is being done
<spiv> I think understanding the UI changes is relevant to understanding the code when reviewing.
<sivang> that could be sort of usaility testing. 
<SteveA> an important part of the review process is asking "what is this patch for?"
<SteveA> then seeing if there are tests that test what it is essentially for
<mpt> sivang, nah, LP developers know tens of times more about Launchpad than others do
<mpt> spiv, that's why I added a "Demo URL:" line to the review template
<SteveA> and, often, trying the code out, particularly for larger code landings
<lifeless> I think changes that affect the ui definately need a willingness to run it, though it shouldn't be mandatory, to see what it delivers
<lifeless> theres often no way for a reviewer to 'get it' without running it 
<lifeless> but its also extremely time consuming to review multi thousand line patches
<SteveA> i think it is useful for the reviewers to review the UI, but reviewers should often say "the UI design is sucky, but the correct elements are there.  land the code, and then look at the UI on a new branch"
<spiv> It's easy to think "well, I'm not really sure what this bit of code is for, but I'm sure they have a good reason" if you don't understand the high-level aim of the patch.  Reading sufficiently clear tests can help a lot here.
<lifeless> spiv: if you don't understand the reason, 'ASK'
<spiv> lifeless: Random idea -- can we get jamesh to sort diffs to put tests at the top?
<lifeless> spiv: sure. add it to the feature requests list please
<spiv> lifeless: Sure, I make myself do that (or dig further), and almost always find it valuable :)
<SteveA> lifeless: can we have a product called launchpad-development-infrastructure (or something), and file bugs against it?
<lifeless> SteveA: ok. I think then that this policy will do what you want.. 
<SteveA> lifeless: would you state the policy?
<lifeless> "Reviewers please do not seek perfection on the UI. Its ok for the UI to need polish as long as the patch delivers the key goals it set out to."
<lifeless> SteveA: I was just typing it :)
<lifeless> SteveA: (product) that sounds fine. I'll set one up
<SteveA> ah, i saw ".." and thought it was a typo.  "..." would have made me wait
<lifeless> it was a typo.
<lifeless> it was missing a .
<SteveA> the policy looks good to me
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> I'd like to raise a different but related problem
<SteveA> i think this would have addressed the issue with ddaa wanting to land the branches stuff only after getting the UI passed a full UI review
<lifeless> I need to do some hard checks on this, but we seem to have a unbalanced code-area/test-volume ratio
<lifeless> SteveA: ddaa asked for the ui review and chose to wait.
<SteveA> yes, and had he been aware of this policy
<lifeless> but its possible.
<SteveA> he could have chosen to go ahead and merge, in accordance with the policy
<lifeless> anyway, I'm supportive of this policy tweak
<SteveA> what is "code-area" ?
<lifeless> do you know the food group triangle ?
<lifeless> at the top there are sweets and fats, at the bottom fruit and vegesm and in the middle carbs and protein
<lifeless> it has a wide base and the top is a point
<SteveA> i've seen a picture
<lifeless> there is a similar triangle for testing: 
<lifeless> small numbers of GUI tests, moderate numbers of integration tests that test connecting or composing groups of functionality, and lots of unit tests testing specifics
<SteveA> the particular food triangle you mentioned doesn't apply to hunter-gatherer societies, who have to catch and kill their own protein, and would need to start farming from scratch to raise grains.
<sivang> lifeless: this is sorted calorie wise?
<sivang> (given sweets are at the top)
<SteveA> i think we should have comprehensive acceptance / workflow tests, that do test the GUI in a way that is comparable to users actually using the GUI
<lifeless> SteveA: until I've done some actual hard stats I'm hesitant to assert this, but I have a strong feeling that we have this inverted for much of launchpad.
<SteveA> we should have unit tests of coarse-grained units -- the same units that we think about and work upon
<SteveA> we have quite large classes in launchpad typically, and i support having tests of those classes
<SteveA> by experts-in-OO terms, our classes are far too large, and have too many purposes for each class
<spiv> lifeless is referring to something like this, I think: http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7546/664/1600/testing-pyramid.jpg
<SteveA> but, this pattern works quite well for launchpad development, given the specific nature of our development
<SteveA> but, i think we need to take this into account when deciding what "unit test" means for launchpad
<lifeless> SteveA: sure. 
<SteveA> i support the idea of more unit tests, provided we choose the units well
<lifeless> my concern about this is not driven by OO-size considerations
<SteveA> we will see individual pagetests disappear, and be replaced by user-interaction-story tests
<lifeless> its that its easy to generate untested code 
<lifeless> when a UI changes
<SteveA> i agree with the goal of having tests that still give good coverage in the absence of UI
<lifeless> if the sole test for a code path is by a UI level test - user-story or other - and the UI changes, then the code becomes untested
<lifeless> SteveA: the corollary to that goal is that the number of tests that do not test the UI should be >> than the number of UI tests.
<SteveA> i don't think that follows
<SteveA> consider a UI that is complex and has many paths through it
<SteveA> i think the corollary is that the coverage of non-ui tests should exceed the coverage of UI tests
<SteveA> this coverage may be achieved efficiently or inefficiently in terms of number of tests
<lifeless> ok, sure.
<mpt> If Launchpad becomes more like an application, and less like a series of forms, it will become less testable at the pagetest level anyway (JavaScript, XmlHttp, etc)
<lifeless> so I'm raising a request that the review team be allowed to start pushing back on patches where the non UI test coverage does not meet or exceed the UI test coverage
<SteveA> spiv: i've seen that pyramid before.  i don't think it is a helpful diagram.  it presents something that is often true of well-tested projects, without examining the underlying reasons that such a distribution of types of test leads to well-testedness
<SteveA> lifeless: agreed.
<lifeless> SteveA: thank you.
<SteveA> i like that you have phrased that without using "unit test" or "integration test"
<lifeless> SteveA: softly softly catchee mousey
<SteveA> and focused on UI test coverage vs non-UI test coverage
<SteveA> i will ask that reviewers apply a similar focus in their reviews
<SteveA> bbiam
<lifeless> SteveA: classifying the nature of the written tests is secondary to classifying the risks inherent in how they achieve their testing
<lifeless> My perspective on the most efficient way to write tests for the code paths in a system is irrelevant to addressing the specific risk I raised here
<SteveA> good.  we agree on what this is all about.
<lifeless> ok. 
<lifeless>  * review queue status
<lifeless> kiko-afk still has cprovs branches to review, and as cprov is well and truely back, they are now getting quite old.  But I understand staff reviews affecting that
<lifeless> jamesh has an old bzrtools branch - two weeks now
<lifeless> and SteveA - you have a branch of brads to review
<lifeless> other than that its under control
<SteveA> noted
<lifeless> I'd like to change our process to differentiate between 'days in current state' and 'days since put up for review'
<lifeless> can you allocate some time to jamesh to do that ?
<lifeless> it should be trackable quite easily
<SteveA> i propose you file a bug on that, and james can add it to his queue, to be started after he's landed the latest work for david
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> ok, next meeting, May 8th, same time ?
<SteveA> +1
<lifeless> +1
<spiv> +1
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any last requests ?
* SteveA likes countdowns in irc meetings
<lifeless> 111
<lifeless> 110
<lifeless> 101
<lifeless> 100
<lifeless> 011
<lifeless> 010
<lifeless> 001
<lifeless> 000
* SteveA waits to see what negative representation lifeless uses
* lifeless segfaulted at 000
<richips> Hi; I'm traslating using Rosetta, and I've been asking if there isn't a dictionary for the 'labeled expressions' such as the menu names or the gui buttons
<richips> If there's not, that would be an improvement for faster and standared translations
<lifeless> SteveA: did you have a look at my talk ?
<richips> no one works in rosetta?
<lifeless> richips: carlos does, but hes on leave today
<lifeless> its a public holiday in much of the world
<richips> ya, here (in spain) it's too
<richips> :P
<spiv> richips: I don't think we have that yet, but there are some plans in that direction: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LanguageGlossaryLinks
<richips> spiv, that sounds cool
<richips> I have see an application, too, named KBabel... It's wright to use it in ubuntu translation proyects?
<lifeless> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure if you would care to review the product ?
<salgado> hey lifeless. do you have a few minutes to disccus the remaining points of that branch-puller changes, so I can land it? (kiko's been complaining a lot lately, because he get spammed with errors all the time)
<lifeless> salgado: sure, a few minutes
<salgado> lifeless, so, have you seen my latest reply?
<lifeless> checking
<lifeless> found it
<lifeless> replying
<bradb> spiv: ping
<spiv> bradb: pong
<bradb> spiv: The problem with syncUpdate is that I need to add that method to the IBug interface.
<salgado> lifeless, there's a few other exceptions that kiko reported: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecIy7g3.html
<spiv> bradb: Ah, good point.  Damn.
<bradb> don't I?
<lifeless> salgado: lets get a patch in for the current ones we've debugged so far
<lifeless> salgado: the perfect is the enemy of the good
<salgado> indeed
<bradb> maybe adding it only to ZCML will work, but hm
<spiv> Well, if the test in question returns a security proxied object...
* bradb tries ZCML, just to be sure
<bradb> right, so adding it just in ZCML works
<bradb> i.e. as part of allow attributes="..."
<bradb> spiv: Is it okay to have to allow that method in ZCML?
<spiv> Cool  Well, I'm happy either way now.  All things being equal, I'd prefer using syncUpdate, but things aren't quite equal here :)
<bradb> i don't mind the ZCML hack.
<spiv> I'm now wavering, so pick whichever you prefer.
<bradb> Presumably most objects don't have this problem, but bugs have special security requirements, hence the ZCML change needed here.
<spiv> bradb: Btw, when you merge this, don't forget to clean up the second, older entry for it on PendingReviews in salgado's queue.
<lifeless> salgado: replied
<bradb> spiv: right, i just removed both old requests of mine from salgado's queue, thanks
<spiv> lifeless: is there a way to specify a revno in a url?
<lifeless> mpt: I'm crashing, I presume you have. Ping me tomorrow.
<lifeless> spiv: for pending-reviews yes, but pqm doesn't grok it yet.
<lifeless> http://...../;revno=xxxx
<spiv> lifeless: Cool.  Thanks.
<lifeless> salgado: re new exceptions, the branch client error - file a bug on the authserver
<lifeless> salgado: we cant catch that one, because we cant report status from there on in
<lifeless> (because we dont know the cause, transient or not)
<lifeless> salgado: the   File "/srv/sm-ng/production/launchpad/cronscripts/../lib/bzrlib/transport/http.py", line+182, in has mutter('url error code: %s for has url: %r', e.code, path)
<lifeless> AttributeError: URLError instance has no attribute 'code'
<lifeless> exception, please check the upstream bzrlib - it should not access e.code in UrlError, only in HttpError, and catch URLError in a separate block
<lifeless> if upstream if faulty, file a bug there. If not, hassle spiv to finish merging upstream into rocketfuel
<lifeless> finally,   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib.py", line 813, in __init__ self.read = self.fp.read
<lifeless> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'read'
<lifeless> looks like a failure to read the branch list. So it was probably during a rollout.
<lifeless> or perhaps when gangotri:1 fell over
<lifeless> gnight, HTH
<salgado> yeah, thanks lifeless.
<avoine> hi, i just want to know if launchpad is written in python?
<dsas> avoine, yes it is.
* bradb & # lunch and paying taxes, bbl
<WaterSevenUb> Something seems wrong with this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/website-index/ doc side or rosetta side?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fix bug 29752 (If a bug is marked as a duplicate, its subscribers should be notified when the duplicate bug changes) (r1842: Brad Bollenbach)
* lamont finds that he has a stupid python-and-xml question...
<lamont> specifically, what's the best module to use for parsing xml returns from web pages in python...
<lamont> (granted that it's obviously ECHAN)
<mdke> jordi: np, got your mail, thanks.
* lamont gets his answer, lunches
<nictuku> is the c
<nictuku> is the CoC signing process working, as far as you all know?
<salgado> nictuku, it's working for the 1.0 version, but not for the 1.0.1
<nictuku> is there a bug for that, so I can know when it's fixed?
<salgado> nictuku, bug 39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<nictuku> thank you!
<salgado> you're welcome. :)
<seaLne> hi is there a way to remove an open poll?
<Ju> Hi all !
* seaLne waves to Ju 
<seaLne> just asked
<Ju> ;-)
<Ju> ok...
<Ju> seaLne: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28670
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28670 in launchpad "Shouldn't be able to create a poll with zero options" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<salgado> seaLne, no, it's not possible to remove polls at all.  why do you want to remove it, though?
<seaLne> it has no voting options
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/behindubuntu/+poll/frequence
<salgado> I see. I need to change that poll-creation form so it's possible to create the options at the same time the poll is created. 
<seaLne> it would also be usefull to be able to modify polls after they are open
<salgado> you can do some changes, but most of them are not allowed, and that's intentional
<salgado> for instance, adding a new option after the poll is open and somebody already voted will not be fair with these people who already voted
<salgado> in this case it should be allowed, though, as nobody voted yet
<Ju> salgado: totally agree.
<Ju> but an open poll should not determined only by the start date, I thought (i've just created the poll) it should consider a "I'm done" settings
<Ju> why not use a input for each questions instead of large textarea ?
<salgado> Ju, you mean, the "Proposition" text area?
<Ju> yep
<salgado> the proposition need to be kept on that page, that's not the same thing as the options that are going to be voted
<Ju> because I don't see differences between proposition and options
<salgado> we need to keep the proposition and maybe add another textarea where you can enter one option on each line
<Ju> or maybe I'm all wrong ;-/ https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-fr/+poll/test
<salgado> Ju, I think https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005 is a good example
<Ju> oh ok... I see ;-)
<salgado> but the UI doesn't make this very clear, so if you file a bug about it I promise I'll improve the UI when I get to fix all these poll-related bugs
<Ju> ok ;-)
<salgado> I haven't done so yet because there's other higher priority bugs/specs that I need to fix/implement
<Ju> I can understand...
<Ju> the main thing is : "The proposition that is going to be voted :" become when done : "Poll overview" it's confusing, I'll fill a bug
* bradb heads off, later all
#launchpad 2006-05-07
<spiv> lamont: If it's well-formed XML, probably elementtree.  If you're screen-scraping stuff that isn't actually proper XML/HTML, perhaps BeautifulSoup would be better.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<poningru> mpt: elo elo
<mpt> spiv, have time for a five-minute review?
<LaserJock> hi, anybody awake? I was wondering if it is possible to unsubscribe someone (or a team) from a bug?
<LaserJock> and why does the column sorting on LP seem to be random?
<mpt> LaserJock, you can unsubscribe yourself, but you can't unsubscribe other people
<mpt> That you can subscribe other people in the first place is a long-standing bug
<mpt> The column sorting is random because JavaScript is doing it alphabetically rather than semantically
<mpt> s/bug/misfeature/
<LaserJock> mpt: ok, so how would I unsubscribe a team then?
<spiv> mpt: sure
<mpt> spiv, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIFhKX4.html
<mpt> LaserJock, you can't, that's bug 30532
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30532 in malone "Unable to unsubscribe a team from a bug" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30532
<LaserJock> mpt: ah ok, oh well :/
<LaserJock> no biggy, the MOTU Science team seems to be subscribed to odd bugs now and then (I think mostly because we have a package called boot)
<mpt> Rename the package, then :-)
<LaserJock> mpt: believe me, I've thought of that :-)
<mpt> Badly-named packages are a usability problem
<LaserJock> heh, I saw your ubiquity comment on -doc
<mpt> I saw a nifty one-liner a couple of weeks ago
<LaserJock> mpt: well I wrote an email to launchpad-users a while ago about this issue and nobody commented. maybe I didn't write it clearly
<mpt> "Letting geeks name software is like letting marketers code it."
<LaserJock> lol, that is good
<LaserJock> For my issue the problem would be much better if we had package descriptions when you did a search for the package to file a bug about
<spiv> mpt: Hmm, removing click sorting from a batch of results makes sense, but I'm not sure it fixes 36105 -- it seems to conflict with kiko's comment, at least.
<mpt> spiv, sortkeys will still need to be added for Priority in unbatched spec lists and so on
<mpt> they're just not relevant to any list that is batched
<jamesh> stub: is staging borked?
<spiv> mpt: Right.  Your title for the paste says "Fix for bugs 36105 ..." hence my concern.  Just checking that there's no confusion that this doesn't fix 36105 (even though it fixes one of the symptoms).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36105 in malone "Importance sort order incorrect" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36105
<mpt> spiv, well, once the clickable headers are removed, the way to sort by importance is to choose "severity, then priority" from the menu and click the button, and that will produce the correct order
<mpt> so it does fix the bug, just not in the way kiko says
<spiv> mpt: What about the aforementioned unbatched spec lists?  Or is that just a seperate bug?
<mpt> (and "severity, then priority" will shortly become "by importance")
<mpt> spiv, separate bug
<spiv> Ok.
<mpt> I could make the headers clickable only when there are 75 bugs or fewer ;-) ... but that wouldn't be very understandable
<spiv> The only other concern I have is that you removing nowrap attributes (which is fine, because they aren't proper XHTML 1.0), but not replacing them with equivalent CSS.  Is that intentional?
<spiv> Yeah, that thought crossed my mind too, but I agree.
<spiv> (Not that I'm the UI expert here :)
<mpt> I don't see any benefit from the nowrap -- all it does is make the table scroll horizontally, rather than resizing to fit your window
<mpt> I think the latter is much better behavior
<spiv> I don't have a strong opinion either way, just wanted to be sure it was intentional.
<spiv> Looks good to merege.
<spiv> Er, "merge" :)
<mpt> thanks spiv
<lamont> spiv: I went with xml.dom.minidom
<spiv> lamont: Well, it's in the standard library, so I guess it has something going for it ;)
<lamont> ;p;
<lamont> lol
<lamont> damn keyboard
* lamont wonders if mysql runs on winblows.
<jamesh> DOM is great if you like typing long method names
<lamont> jamesh: I kinda noticed that.
<lamont> but then I just got a little evil...
<lamont> maybe I'll post the code snippet here later...
<lamont> then you may vomit.
* stub has a look at staging
<stub> yes, mysql 'runs' on windows
<lifeless> lamont: it does
<lifeless> spiv: asyncore, enough said
<lamont> server too?
<lamont> I mean, I suppose that I could just import the csv's into a non-sql database in in-core python, but I'm trying to be lazy...
* lamont wanders off to the other computer, might be back on, dunno
<stub> lamont: I believe so. One of the reasons why it was successful over PostgreSQL (although sane people used Firebird I hear)
<lamont> but will check scrollback later
<stub> lamont: sqllite has a good following for small jobs, and will be in core python 2.5 I hear
<stub> jamesh: staging is broken due to a missing required config item.
<jamesh> okay
<stub> Or should I say an existing, no longer existant config item
<jamesh> thanks for looking into it
<stub> lifeless: For staging rollouts I'm just rsyncing launchpad-built. For production rollouts, I rsync launchpad-built and use bzr pull --overwrite to build the tree, and then rsync push
<lifeless> stub: ok. Do you do this from balleny ?
<stub> lifeless: Production is from balleny. staging is just on asuka.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so you should not be affected at all
<stub> yup
<stub> lifeless: Although I should be building trees only using resources on balleny rather than rsyncing rocketfuel-built from chinstrap, but I haven't had much luck with config manager on balleny
<lifeless> ah right
<stub> Hmm.... I just tried to push my 'trivial' branch, and got told 'Local branch is not a newer version of remote branch.'. First push with the new bzr I think.
<stub> lifeless: Anything to check before I belt it with the --overwrite stick?
<lifeless> stub: bzr missing, if you have the patience
<lifeless> stub: did you do a 'pull' from rocketfuel ?
<stub> lifeless: Yes. pull, hack, commit, push
<lifeless> that will have done it
<lifeless> history convergence breaks rsync style pushes
<stub> ok.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 41933 (OOPS trying to assign a sourcepackage to a distrorelease) (r1843: Brad Bollenbach)
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> stub: ping
<sivang> morning
<ddaa> good yawning
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> ddaa: how's your stuff going?
<ddaa> merging
<ddaa> having an endless argument about error handling with lifeless off list
<ddaa> preparing to explain bazaar-ui design decisions to mpt
<ddaa> spending a lot of time reading and writing email
<ddaa> told sabdfl I would be back on vcs imports this week
<ddaa> need to test importd error reporting from jamesh and give feedback
<ddaa> need to review branch scanner refactoring from jamesh
<ddaa> need to make a major patch for pybaz, requested by lifeless
<ddaa> overally, still above my head, but the situation looks like it's improving
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> let's deal with each thing in turn
<SteveA>  - merging what exactly?
<ddaa> bunch of outstanding branches
<ddaa> look at the recent rocketfuel commits
<ddaa> still have a few outstanding branches blocked by spiv merging sourcecode fixage
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> please summarize what the branches are about
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<ddaa> off the top of my head
<ddaa> bazaar documentation
<ddaa> sabdfl bazaar ui
<SteveA> stub: ping
<ddaa> importd patch to product bzr branches via baz
<ddaa> ScriptsAndDaemon compliance patch for branch scanner
<ddaa> that was merged late last week and during week-end
<ddaa> still in pipe:
<ddaa> bzrtool patch for bogus strptime usage
<ddaa> two cscvs patches containing the initial cscvs refactorings done in London and shortly after
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/41108 and remove the warn_about_no_published_uploads config options that I forgot to remove from staging and jubany's config files. (r1844: Guilherme Salgado)
<ddaa> some more controversial bazaar-ui changes I pulled back to merge the rest ASAP
<ddaa> EOF
<ddaa> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> ddaa: 2 mins
<ddaa> Also contributed to several production fixes in collaboration with jamesh, stub and salgado.
<SteveA> ddaa: actually, can we talk in 30 mins?
<ddaa> that stuff is behind, but it significantly slowed me down in the past couple of weeks
<ddaa> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> mpt: ping
* ddaa goes out for a few mins
* ddaa is back
<SteveA> hi ddaa.  i'm almost finished with carlos
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<ddaa> didn't we agree to fix launchpad to conform to how we speak about projects?
<ddaa> even I usually say "project" when I mean "product" when not talking specifically about launchpad.
<ddaa> or did sabdfl veto it or something?
<stub> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-28/A45 is odd. I can't think of a reason how we could get timings like that.
<ddaa> stub: see also https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-28/D44
<ddaa> only three minutes apart, my guess is something weird was happening to the system at that moment, maybe thrashing.
<ddaa> probably related to some cronscript
<stub> To get timings like that, we would need some sort of global resource and lock in Zope3. And I can't think what that would be, except for the global interpreter lock.
<stub> hmm.... or thrashing I guess.
<stub> elmo and Znarl might have cricket graphs on gandwana to tell us
<stub> Hmm.... my one was from gangotri, yours from gandwana
<lifeless> ddaa: sabdfl deferred it
<SteveA> stub: there's the "email sending blocks zope" issue
* stub checks if we are using queued again or still immediate delivery
<SteveA> queued blocks zope :-(
* SteveA looks for the specific bug
<SteveA> http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/580
<SteveA> i think i mentioned this when i first saw it
<stub> Hmm.... direct delivery. 
<SteveA> immediate delivery might actually be better, if this bug is affecting us
<stub> We are using immediate delievery at the moment. However, sending email is actually deferred until commit time. Will slowness there show up as a soft timeout?
<BjornT_> SteveA, stub: i think queued delivery has been fixed upstream already, there's another bug related to this in the zope3 tracker.
<SteveA> stub: i think it can cause a soft timeout
<SteveA> stub: can we instrument mail delivery, so we know how long it is taking in OOPS reports or in some log?
<BjornT_> SteveA, stub: http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/590
<stub> That stuff is all Z3 - we would need to hack it in to Z3 or wrap it
<SteveA> stub: surely it ties into transactions or publication somewhere?
<SteveA> in any case, i think we should be able to wrap it straightforwardly
<stub> Or just switch back to queued delivery and assume it is near instantaneous, because it will be
<SteveA> BjornT_: do you know if we have marius' fixes in our zope3?
<BjornT_> SteveA: we don't have them
<SteveA> let's get them, to start with
<SteveA> i think we should have stats gathered for OOPS timeout reports about any connection to external systems
<SteveA> including the database, mail systems, any RPC systems, the filesystem...
<SteveA> otherwise, when something times out and it isn't the database, we're left guessing
* stub opens a bug
<ddaa> SteveA++
<SteveA> hi ddaa
<BjornT_> stub: will you pull in marius' fixes to queued delivery, or should i?
<stub> I think it is a good sign that we are now worrying about rare exceptions :-) We might need to update the daily reports now that the exception counts are statistically meaningless - perhaps listing all exceptions?
<SteveA> ddaa: --> #launchpad-meeting
<stub> BjornT_: I'm happy for you to - I always forget how to drive SVN
<BjornT_> ok
<SteveA> lifeless: you may wish to listen in on #launchpad-meeting
<mpt> Is PQM stuck?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> its reweaving a lot
<mpt> ok, ta
<SteveA> reknitting soon?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> knits do not have a reweave.
<mpt> They have darning!
<lifeless> the larger operation. 'reconcile' can apply to knits, but they do not need to reweave
<mpt> http://www.google.com/images?q=russell%20crowe%20knitting
* sivang prints that and hangs as an office room poster.
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<carlos> lifeless: is safe to move to shared trees now?
<lifeless> no
<carlos> ok
* carlos waits then
<lifeless> see the RocketFuelToKnits page
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thansk
* ddaa goes for lunch
<Kinnison> salgado: ping?
<jordi> carlos: hey
<jordi> how's the ooo issue going?
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> jordi: talking about that at #canonical-meeting
<carlos> jordi: We are going to restore some data from a backup
<kiko> hullo SteveA 
<kiko> how's it going?
<kiko> carlos, tell me about this Rosetta thing
<carlos> kiko: #canonical-meeting
<kiko> morning cprov 
<cprov> kiko: good morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix staging config (r1845: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> thanks stub 
<salgado> Kinnison, pong
<salgado> stub, did you remove the warn_about_no_published_uploads config option from staging's config file? (I have if fixed on a branch that hasn't been merged yet because of a conflict)
<stub> salgado: Yes. I thought my fix was going to conflict when I saw yours in the queue before me. I neglected to update jubany's though.
<salgado> stub, actually, the one that I had in the queue was with the wrong commit message. that's why it didn't conflict. 
<stub> Ahh :)
<salgado> I'll merge jubany's fix after I merge your changes into my branch and solve the conflict
<stub> Will your branch land soon? Or should I also submit a merge fixing jubany's config?
<stub> ok
<salgado> I need to wait until your changes reach rocketfuel-built
<stub> kiko, BjornT: Do you know if debbugs on gangotri is being synced? I haven't heard back from my enquiry via rt.
<kiko> mmmm
<BjornT> stub: i would guess no, since the rt i filed about it hasn't been closed yet.
<stub> ok
<kiko> last synced on april 29th it appears
<kiko> oh actually
<kiko> -rw-rw-r--    1 archvsync archvsync     6781 May  2 12:33 365725.log
<kiko> seems like it actually was synced
<kiko> an hour ago
<kiko> BjornT, stub: is that good news?
<salgado> mpt, still around?
<kiko> that's for
<kiko> file /srv/bugs-mirror.debian.org/db-h/25/365725*
<stub> If it is being synced, it means we have a load of dud bugwatches we need to work out how to garden.
<stub> Or broken debbugs integration code :)
<kiko> I'll try looking at the error logs this afternoon
<BjornT> kiko: does /srv/bugs-mirror.debian.org/db-h/46/287146.summary exist?
<stub> It might be worth special casing debbugs - we know we want tight integration, so we might want checkwatches.py to confirm that the db has been recently synced, and if so, it can remove bugwatches that cannot be found in the debbugs database.
<stub> Its not like some arbitrary bugzilla instance where we need to be careful about network issues or evil caches and such
<kiko> BjornT, nope.
<kiko> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=287146
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 287146 in udev "Subject: udev: wipes out /dev on 2.4 kernels" [Critical,Closed]  
<kiko> ah but wait
<kiko> BjornT, that file is in archive
<kiko> not in db-h
<kiko> BjornT, why do you only check in db-h?
<kiko> that can't work
<BjornT> kiko: i used the existing debbugs code, i didn't write it.
<kiko> <kiko> Kamion, is it predictable? or do we just need to check inside db-h and then archive afterwards?
<kiko> <Kamion> kiko: it's deterministic but external folks must not attempt to predict it
<BjornT> kiko: probably the thought was that we'll sync the bug for it gets moved to the archive, therefor we don't have to search there
<kiko> there is stuff already in the archive
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> that's the bug
<kiko> BjornT, I can probably try and fix it for you
<BjornT> kiko: that'd be great.
<kiko> should be easy
* SteveA --> out for a walk
<salgado> kiko, BjornT, have you seen bug 2982?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2982 in launchpad "A person's Bugs page should show all bugs they are involved with" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2982
<kiko> yes
<kiko> BjornT, is there a bug filed on this? if not, can you please file it
<kiko> BjornT, and also, update/close out the rt requests
<BjornT> kiko: i don't think there's a bug open on this, i'll file one.
<kiko> thanks!
<BjornT> kiko: bug 42573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42573 in malone "Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42573
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<salgado> stub, ping
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub, I've merged some fixes for the branch puller a few hours ago. lifeless asked me to check with you if it's possible to do a rollout with these changes on vostok
<stub> I'm hoping to do a rollout everywhere tonight. Give me the patch number and I'll include it.
<salgado> stub, great. it's r1844 (the one with the wrong commit message)
<kiko> salgado, get rid of /foaf will ya :)
<salgado> kiko, that's on pqm now. 
<kiko> thanks!
<stub> I don't think we are going to get a production update done tonight - bzr is being real slow on balleny (so far it has been creating a simple branch for 1 hour)
* kiko-afk had the same problem
<bradb> matsubara: Are you going to be working on bug 41399? Colin Brace (and presumably others) got pretty frustrated by that bug, so I wonder if kiko-afk thinks it should be prioritized.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41399 in malone "Unhelpful error message in distro +filebug form." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41399
<matsubara> bradb: currently my priorities are the oops bugs, but if kiko tell me I should work on that, I will.
<bradb> right, ok
<kiko-afk> bradb, maybe you'll be able to get it done before matsubara anyway
<bradb> sure, I can do it
* ddaa emerges from a nap
<ddaa> the sort of nap that hits you behind the head with a club
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> Bluekuja: hi
<carlos> go ahead, what's the problem
<carlos> ?
<ddaa> carlos: ?
<Bluekuja> i just went home, and watching my lp page i saw some translations on the 2 may
<carlos> ddaa: he sent me a message
<Bluekuja> that i havent done
<carlos> Bluekuja: what's your launchpad name?
<Bluekuja> bluekuja
<carlos> Bluekuja: from https://launchpad.net/people/bluekuja/+translations, what didn't you translate?
<Bluekuja> let me check
<Bluekuja> translations are correct
<Bluekuja> but my karma in bug management went down from 6300 to 5900 in a day
<Bluekuja> and also there are suggestions
<Bluekuja> that i havent done today
<carlos> Bluekuja: well, it would be a recent upload
<carlos> a .po file upload
<carlos> do you translate outside Ubuntu?
<carlos> directly for Debian/GNOME/KDE, etc...?
<Bluekuja> yep, kde
<Bluekuja> but why i get less karma in bug management? whats the relationship between it and translations?
<carlos> that's another thing
<carlos> let me finish with the translations
<Bluekuja> okie
<carlos> and we will get into that other issue
<Bluekuja> ok
<carlos> Bluekuja: the only explanation I can think on is that control-center-2.0 translations were imported today with a new package upload into Ubuntu
<carlos> you are the latest translator for it
<Bluekuja> yeah, it can be a good explanation
<carlos> but, at first sight, you should not get karma in this concrete situation
<carlos> I'm going to file a bug to check this concrete case to check why did you get karma
<carlos> Bluekuja: thanks for the report
<Bluekuja> np carlos
<carlos> Bluekuja: about the malone karma
<carlos> let me look for some documentation that will give you the answer
<Bluekuja> ok great
<carlos> Bluekuja: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/KarmaCalculation
<carlos> that's the way our Karma code works
<carlos> please, read it and if you still have any question, ping me again
<carlos> and will try to help you
<Bluekuja> ok,so sometimes can happen to have less karma?
<carlos> Bluekuja: yes
<carlos> if you stop contributing, your karma will decrease
<Bluekuja> i know
<Bluekuja> but the problem is
<carlos> until it disappear completely
<Bluekuja> i made as every day
<Bluekuja> bug traging
<Bluekuja> *triaging
<Bluekuja> as  you can see
<Bluekuja> there are some bug comments added
<Bluekuja> of yesterday
<carlos> well, we have here two factors
<carlos> - one year ago you did a bunch of bug triage and it just expired.
<carlos> and your new contributions didn't compensate it, that means, you did more work at this dates last year 
<Bluekuja> ooh
<carlos> - we normalize karma points between applications so we have the same amount of karma to share between rosetta, malone, soyuz, etc...
<Bluekuja> yep
<carlos> and perhaps malone got lots of bug changes and the malone points count less today than yesterday
<carlos> is not exactly that way, but the idea is that one
<carlos> we had to do it that way because we were giving a bunch of karma points to Rosetta contributions and thus people doing bug triage were not able to get the same amount of karma like translators
<Bluekuja> yep
<Bluekuja> ok, i was thinking that you can get less karma only without making any contribution
<Bluekuja> thats why i was a little less schocked
<carlos> well, if we don't remove you some karma over time, new contributors will not be able to reach your level of karma
<Bluekuja> yes of course
<Bluekuja> ok, thanks very much carlos
<carlos> Bluekuja: you are welcome
<carlos> ddaa: what should I do to get a bzr mirror in launchpad for a product that uses CVS?
<carlos> ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/pitivi/+branches is empty
<carlos> ddaa: and I added all information about its CVS
<ddaa> carlos: you set up a series with the CVS details (branch must be MAIN)
<ddaa> then you must nag me to get through the motions
<carlos> hmm it got a 'trunk' series by default
* ddaa writes down something about asking jamesh to help automating imports
<ddaa> carlos: I mean the CVS branch is MAIN
<carlos> should I add the MAIN one by hand ?
<carlos> oh
<carlos> right
<carlos> it's done
<ddaa> != series name
<carlos> already
<carlos> ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/pitivi/trunk
<carlos> sorry, I used HEAD
<ddaa> okay will do that right now
* carlos changes it to MAIN
<carlos> ddaa: fixed
<ddaa> at the moment I'm the weak link in that chain, there's a need for some very serious importd work, but it's still not yet in the top 5 priorities (and probable even not top 10)
<ddaa> grah importd failure :(
<ddaa> shit
<ddaa> importd needs rolling out
<carlos> ddaa: stub left already to sleep
<ddaa> carlos: I'm the one rolling out importd because it's a fucking mess
<carlos> oh, ok
<ddaa> so I usually let it run until db schema skew breaks it, but since we have no good error reporting it sometimes gets unnoticed
<ddaa> also, it was requiring an out tree patch that only got merged late last week
* zyga greets carlos
<carlos> zyga: hi
<mdke> how come mdz has a drop down menu in malone called "Milestone", and I don't? is he speshul?
<kiko> he is indeed
<kiko> driver of ubuntu I believe
<mdke> so ubuntu-drivers get that dropdown, and others don't?
<mdz> what do you see there?  nothing?
<mdz> I would expect there to be a read-only milestone field
<mdke> only Status, Severity, Priority
<mdke> if the teams within ubuntu-drivers get the drop-down, it's reasonable for only them to be able to do it, I suppose. But it doesn't work for ubuntu-docs, where basically all the bugs are managed by non-core-devs
<mdke> and I would have thought that experienced bug triagers should have the ability too
<kiko> carlos, how's the restore going?
<carlos> kiko: I just uploaded the backed up files into production
<kiko> are we all set then?
<carlos> I think so, yes, I'm doing a double checking
<kiko> okay, wonderful
<carlos> just to be 100% sure
<ifmy> Hello
<mdke> hello ifmy 
<ifmy> I don't receive any mail from launchpad
<ifmy> when I subscribe to a bug
<kiko> that's odd.
<kiko> well, wait up
<ifmy> I tried to change my email address
<kiko> subscription alone doesn't get you email
<ifmy> but I never recieve the mail to confirm
<kiko> ah, interesting.
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> ifmy, so tell me, what's your email address?
<SteveA> kiko: ues
<kiko> ifmy, is it possible you're dropping our emails?
<ifmy> my current address is sim@geekbox.be
<ifmy> no
<SteveA> kiko: what?
<kiko> at all. hmmmokay.
<ifmy> and my new one is ifmy@geekbox.be
<kiko> SteveA, ifmy doesn't get email from us. this is a recurring issue, you know?
<SteveA> ifmy: do you use greylisting at all?
<carlos> kiko: small report sent to launchpad
<SteveA> or does your provider?
<kiko> thanks carlos 
* carlos -> out
<ifmy> my server uses blacklisting, but no mail from launchpad is logged
<carlos> see you
<kiko> carlos, and PMSP?
<carlos> kiko: I was busy the whole day with this issue
<SteveA> ifmy: we've had problems with servers that use "greylisting" where they reject the first connection by a particular SMTP relay
<mdke> carlos: should I upload a new template to that website-index template which is broken? will it restore the previous translations?
<SteveA> and expect the relay to reconnect shortly afterwards, if it isn't a spammer
<ifmy> SteveA: I'll try just now, while I watch my server's logs
<kiko> ifmy, for how long have you been trying to get email from launchpad?
<carlos> mdke: I told you alreday that a .pot upload doesn't set the fuzzy flag for translations, that needs a fixed fr.po upload
<ifmy> kiko: about 3 weeks ago
<kiko> okay
<mdke> carlos: sorry, this is another issue. The whole of ubuntu-docs/website-index has been overwritten by another template. See email to mailing list
<kiko> SteveA, this is unlikely to be greylisting.
<carlos> oh, didn't read it
<mdke> carlos: all translations are gone.
<carlos> mdke: yes, a new .pot upload will restore it
<mdke> carlos: will it be easier for you to find the bug if I avoid doing another upload?
<mdke> or shall I just go ahead
<carlos> mdke: didn't you upload it there?
<carlos> mdke: is a Rosetta error that the wrong .pot file ended there?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> I uploaded it, but it seems to have got confused with another upload to a different template in the same source package, and overwritten both with the same template
<carlos> mdke: then wait until tomorrow and I will take a look
<mdke> carlos: ok, thanks.
<carlos> mdke: is there a bug filed for it?
<mdke> carlos: no, just the email
<mdke> I can file one if you like
<carlos> yes, please, file a bug
<mdke> ok!
* carlos really out
<mdke> have a nice evening
<carlos> my mind is a bit overloaded atm...
<carlos> mdke: thank you
* mdke nods
<ifmy> kiko: what's the launchpad smtp server's address ?
<kiko> the server it sends out from?
<ifmy> yeah
<kiko> esperanza.ubuntu.com
<elmo> no
<elmo> mail from launchpad will come from adelie.ubuntu.com
<kiko> ah
<elmo> esperanza.ubuntu.com is lists.{ubuntu,canonical}.com
<kiko> okay, gotcha
<ifmy> ok, epseranza.ubuntu.com is not blacklisted at all on my server, I recieved mail from it today
<kiko> ifmy, and adelie, as elmo pointed out?
<ifmy> kiko: nothing from adelie
<ifmy> nothing rejected, no lost connection, nothing accepted
<kiko> elmo, would it be possible for you to grep for ifmy's email address on outgoing?
<elmo> 2006-05-02 06:35:05 1FanXN-00026O-04 ** sim@geekbox.be: all relevant MX records point to non-existent hosts or (invalidly) to IP addresses
<ifmy> ah
<kiko> elmo, u
<elmo> $ host -t MX geekbox.be
<elmo> geekbox.be mail is handled by 1 213.186.45.152.
<kiko> geekbox.de mail is handled by 10 res3.hostid.de.
<kiko> geekbox.de mail is handled by 100 mxn.hostid.de.
<elmo> kiko: ^-- an IP isn't valid as an MX
<elmo> kiko: ._b_e
<elmo> as in Belgium
<kiko> I forgot my brain at home :-(
<kiko> but you're right, I guess. elmo is this strictness on our side?
<ifmy> elmo : I've to put a hostname as MX ?
<kiko> elmo, btw, you can close out the RT requests on debbugs syncing -- they were bugs in Launchpad (isn't everything?)
<elmo> ifmy: yes
<ifmy> ok, I'll do it right now
<elmo> kiko: it's a default for exim - I'm not inclined to override it, even if it can be
<elmo> kiko: I already closed one from stub, I'll chase out the others later, thanks
<kiko> elmo, okay. but this example underlines why getting access to bounce logs would be very good
<elmo> yeah, I know
<ifmy> elmo: I don't understand
<elmo> ifmy: what don't you understand?
<ifmy> [20:54] ifmy@ocace:/home/ifmy% host -t MX geekbox.be
<ifmy> geekbox.be mail is handled by 10 agora.eu.org.
<ifmy> my configuration was right, with a hostname, not an IP
<elmo> that's not how it appears on the internet
<SteveA> weird
<elmo> $ dig @ns.ovh.net -t MX geekbox.be
<elmo> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<elmo> geekbox.be.             86400   IN      MX      1 213.186.45.152.
<SteveA> from my home machine, it gives a domain name
<SteveA> from chinstrap, an IP address
<kiko> I get an IP here
<SteveA> from a server in bristol, an IP address
<kiko> caching?
<elmo> ask the NS server for the domain, it's giving an IP ATM
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<ifmy> ok, I've to clean all that
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, I'm on the phone now, but.. in 1h will you be around?
<BjornT> kiko: maybe. i might go to bed soon.
<ifmy> elmo: and now, what's the hostname you get for geekbox.be ?
<kiko> ifmy, it's correct for me now.
<ifmy> ok
<ifmy> still nothing, I tried to re-send a mail from launchpad 5 minutes ago
<ifmy> elmo: ping ?
<elmo> ifmy: you're not going to get any mail for a while
<elmo> there's a 37097 second TTL (time-to-live)  on your MX from the POV of our servers
<elmo> until that expires, it's not going to be able to send you mail
<ifmy> ok
<ifmy> then it'll be for tomorrow morning
<ifmy> thanks a lot
<elmo> np
<Burgwork> mpt, the buttons in LP are windows-wise, not gnome-wise
<Burgwork> mpt, ie: [Yes]  [No] , not [No]  [Yes] 
<ivoks> hi :)
<pygi> hi 
<ivoks> can we make a wish for one tiny feature? :)
* pygi kindly asks people to wake up
<bradb> ivoks, pygi: what's up?
<ivoks> hi bradb 
<bradb> hey
<ivoks> i was wondering, copy buttons for translation suggestion
<ivoks> will it be implemented in near future?
<bradb> you'd have to ask carlos 
<ivoks> ok, thanks
<elmo> cprov: ?
<ddaa> elmo: do you know what happened to neumayer and leningradskaya? The importd stuff there is now in /srv/importd.ubuntu.com, and no longer in /home/importd, also the HOME for importd is still /home/importd on those systems.
<elmo> heh
<elmo> ddaa: I was hoping you wouldn't notice ;-)
<elmo> I stole them for the release, as I needed the machinepower to serve out release ISOs
<ddaa> dude, this place is my secret lair where I breed undead, I'm bound notice changes there sooner or later ;-)
<elmo> is there any chance you can do without those two machines, for a while longer (i.e. till June 7th) or so, or do I need to give them back to you?
<ddaa> elmo: no problem, but I'd like if you could tell me when your doing anything with those systems that might affect importd.
<elmo> ddaa: yes, sorry I honestly did mean to, I just forget - it happened the day before release and I was up 24 hours etc.
<elmo> ddaa: FWIW, importd is completely untouched on those  machines, it's just that they're now sat on the wrongnetwork and won't be able to function as importds until they come back into the LAN
<ddaa> elmo: so what exactly did you do?
<elmo> literally just moved them outside of the LAN
<elmo> (well, obviously also installed apache, rsync + vsftpd to serve releases stuff too)
<ddaa> I mean, I _can_ ssh to importd@neumayer and importd@leningradskaya
<ddaa> apparently there's a trick of sorts involved
<elmo> yes, you can ssh in, but they won't be able to, e.g. talk to the database
<ddaa> ow
<ddaa> that is much, much more annoying
<ddaa> shit man
<elmo> well that's why I asked if you could do without them...
<elmo> if it's a problem, I can put them back and find other machines to steal
<ddaa> elmo I thought you tried to cover your tracks by moving the stuff to some other system, thus the change in name from /home/import to /srv/importd.ubuntu.com
<elmo> ddaa: I don't think I did change that?
<ddaa> well there is something certainly unusal, at least, the HOME does not match the login dir anymore
<ddaa> not serious in itself, just weird
<elmo> hmm, I'm confused
<elmo> /home/importd is a symlink to /srv/importd.ubuntu.com ?
<elmo> at least on leningradskaya
<ddaa> mh... on marambio too...
<ddaa> looks like we are both confused
<ddaa> okay, I was the only one confused
<ddaa> looks like "ssh -t screen" has some unexpected side effects
<ddaa> elmo, if you need two big irons, what you can do that's not too disruptive for me is to give me back neumayer and take leningradskaya in place
<ddaa> elmo: in summary, importd = galapagos neumayer marambio, cd builders = russkaya, leningradskaya
<elmo> problem is, I need a certain amount of space, and we only have so many spare disks.  I'll keep leningradskaya and just give you neumayer back, if that's ok?
<ddaa> hu
<elmo> (that's why I chose neumayer, it has loads of disk.  and leningradskaya got two spares that were lieing around)
<ddaa> let me rephrase: I want to keep galapagos and neumayer up and running because they have precious data which is a pain to migrate. But marambio, russkaya and leningradskaya have only non precious data and I only need one of those three at the moment as there is not a lot of autotest activity.
<elmo> ok
<elmo> I'll get znarl to plug neumayer back into the LAN tomorrow - is that soon enough?
<ddaa> that's okay. That gives me a good excuse to postpone the importd rollout.
* lamont grumbles at MySQLdb.
* bradb heads off, later all
<szekelyk> Hello, is there a launchpad admin?
<szekelyk> I need help in merge my old and new account.
<seb128> carlos: around?
<KurtKraut> What team I have to belong to be able to close or change Support Requests priorities etc ?
<matsubara> KurtKraut: you can't
<matsubara> KurtKraut: currently it's only admins or the user who opened the support request can change its status
<KurtKraut> matsubara, so the maximum help I can give thru LP is making comments to support request, right ?
<matsubara> KurtKraut: you can reject them, but sometimes that might be un-polite.
<matsubara> KurtKraut: or you can ask the users to close the support request themeselves
<KurtKraut> matsubara, ok, I see. Is there a way os tracking requests that have not been replied ? It has been hard to find a request that was not replied yet.
<KurtKraut> matsubara, Because I spend most of my time search for requests that still needs help.
#launchpad 2007-04-30
<harrisony|skool> does anyone know how to make launchpad search inside the bug reports
<troy_s> Q:  Who is responsible for the primary set of documents on Launchpad currently?  (https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/)
<kiko> the launchpad team, really
<kiko> you can ask anybody on the team to fix things -- for instance via launchpad-users
<ubotu> New bug: #111136 in malone "Can't de-dup LP accounts with broken email addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111136
<kiko> de-dup?
<jml> There's no way on Launchpad to completely hide my email addresses from all users, is there?
<lifeless> dunno
<spiv> jml: I thought there was, but I cannot find the option
<lifeless> spiv: cant anyhow, email notifications on bugs use the filers email.
<lifeless> spiv: hmm, maybe there should be a bug on this :)
<ubotu> New bug: #111147 in malone "no way to completely hide email address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111147
<mpt> Yes there is, don't use Launchpad
<lifeless> mpt: be nice 
<mpt> :-P
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #111148 in malone "Mark a bug as being a bugtask of a more general bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111148
<encompass> Greetings everyone. I have created my GSoC Project here... https://launchpad.net/pystart, but how do I commit my program with bzr from this point?
<encompass> Greetings everyone. I have created my GSoC Project here... https://launchpad.net/pystart, but how do I commit my program with bzr from this point?
<ajmitch> encompass: something like bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~encompass/pystart/your-branch-name-here
<encompass> oops
<encompass> ajmitch: yeah
* ajmitch presumes the branch name is trunk
<ajmitch> or not, you can choose whatever name you wish :)
<encompass> I presume too
<ajmitch> I see you've managed to push a branch named 'start'?
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> ajmitch: I don't even know if that is right or not... I though maybe it had to "start" somewhere, then build the branches
<encompass> ajmitch: how do I get data to that branch?
<ajmitch> nope, just pushing it as you did before will do
<ajmitch> bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~encompass/pystart/start
<encompass> and what data will go there? like... it doesn't know what to take does it?
<ajmitch> it will push all the revisions that you've committed locally that aren't on launchpad already
<encompass> but... but... I don't think I ever set that :S that's what has me so confused
<ajmitch> you must have pushed it at some point :)
<encompass> it looks like I pushed nothing.
<ajmitch> when was the last time you committed in your local branch?
<encompass> yesterday
<ajmitch> and you got no output from bzr push... ?
<encompass> last night... I have pushed for phimage... somehow that was setup... but I don't remember how
<ajmitch> it remembers where you pushed to
<encompass> let's see here...
* encompass is looking
<ajmitch> eg, if you run 'bzr info' in your local branch, it may tell you where it will publish
<encompass> ajmitch: cool... let's see what it says
<ajmitch> did you create this local branch recently, or is it one  you've been working on for awhile?
<encompass> ajmitch: I shizzle... I see what I did wrong now...
<encompass> I think I created a branch from phimage... my first program I commit too
<ajmitch> oh right :)
<encompass> and I need to create my own "trunk" so to say
<encompass> branch root: sftp://encompass@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eencompass/pystart/start/
<ajmitch> that's ok, it's easy to push a new branch to lp
<encompass> ok
<encompass> sorry about that post... I am taking notes... and cp pasting everywhere
<encompass> to confirm my thought can you take a look at this?
<ajmitch> ok
<encompass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18322/
<encompass> ajmitch: I think it is just supposed to be on it's own... NOT as part of phimage at all
<ajmitch> how did it end up branched from phimage?
<ajmitch> you deleted all the phimage code & started from scratch?
<encompass> ajmitch: no, phimage is another project I commit too... This pystart is a new program for my GSoC project
<ajmitch> right, I'm just curious how the branch got started from phimage
<ajmitch> do you have any pystart code at the moment?
<encompass> ajmitch: I can try to find the command I entered... but the heck if I know :P
<encompass> ajmitch: no code... but I have loads of docs I hope to have there...
* ajmitch would mark this branch as deprecated, create a new branch & push that new one
<encompass> ajmitch: sorry, how do I do something like that?
* encompass hasn't a clue about version control systems
<ajmitch> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~encompass/pystart/start <-- change branch details
<ajmitch> status: abandoned
<encompass> cool
<ajmitch> you may want to read some of the docs on bazaar-vcs.org
<encompass> that was easy
<ajmitch> creating a branch is as simple as bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit 
<encompass> ajmitch: I have... that's what got me here
<ajmitch> & pushing what you added
<encompass> ajmitch: I will work on it again
<ajmitch> ok
<encompass> ajmitch: ok what do they mean by this line.... $ bzr branch http://example.com/code/foobar.dev foobar.joe in this page?
<encompass> http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr
<encompass> the example.com part... what site is that for me?
<encompass> if any...
<ajmitch> bazaar.launchpad.net, but this is for getting a copy of an existing branch
<encompass> ok, hence why I wac confused :P
<ubotu> New bug: #111162 in launchpad "Non-production Launchpad instances shouldn't appear in Web search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111162
<encompass> grr!
<encompass> I am so confused on how to start my trunk of development... any specific links in bazaar-vcs.org would be nice
<spiv> encompass: this is a new project that hasn't been version controlled before?
<encompass> spiv: that is correct... I have gotten this far...
<encompass> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~encompass/pystart/trunk/
<spiv> encompass: ok, so the usual process would be:
<spiv> bzr init new-project
<spiv> cd new-project
<spiv> ... hack ...
<spiv> bzr add
<spiv> bzr commit -m "First commit"
<spiv> bzr push sftp://.... 
<spiv> It looks like you've pushed up a branch with no revisions.
<spiv> So I suspect you've missed the "bzr commit" step.
<spiv> encompass: does that make sense?
<encompass> spiv kinda... let me try here
<encompass> spiv... when adding the files... do I have to do each one specifically?  I ahve many files I have to work with.
<spiv> encompass: just "bzr add" is usually fine, it has pretty sensible defaults.
<spiv> encompass: see also "bzr add --help" 
<encompass> k
<encompass> hmm
<encompass> spiv: can I add all directories and there subdirectories?
<spiv> encompass: "bzr add" will recurse by default.
<spiv> encompass: so if you do literally "bzr add; bzr ci -m 'First commit of everything'" it should Just Work.
<encompass> umm let me get you the output
<encompass> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18338/
<spiv> encompass: what does "bzr status" say?
<encompass> spiv: woah... heh
<encompass> they are there... :D
<encompass> but I need them here... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~encompass/pystart/trunk/
<encompass> so I presume bzr commit
<encompass> yup
<encompass> hehe
<spiv> encompass: commit, and then push.
<encompass> spiv dear goodness... I think it's pushing them now
<encompass> spiv: your amazing... and I also apriciate your work with zope
<spiv> I haven't really done anything with zope for ages...
<encompass> spiv: thanks... everyone have a great day :D
<encompass> (leave
<lifeless> review meeting time
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<spiv> pong
<lifeless> spiv: I'm busy doing release foo; can I impose on you to run this meeting?
<lifeless> spiv: agenda is on the wiki; and all I have to add is 'I suck, I haven't inducted the new reviewers yet'
<jml> 'indoctrinated', surely ;)
<lifeless> no, thats for all you pep8 nazis
<lifeless> I induct, you indoctrinate
<spiv> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> spiv: thank you! I shall beer you at some point.
<jml> lifeless: I'm not a pep8 nazi!
<spiv>  * Roll call
<spiv>  * Next meeting
<spiv>  * Queue status.
<spiv>  * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<spiv>  * New reviewers (lifeless for .au)
<spiv> Roll call.  Who's here?
<spiv> lifeless has apologised, he's doing bzr "release foo".
<spiv> jamesh: pong?
<spiv> jamesh: or ping, even?
<spiv> BjornT: ping?
<spiv> Hmm, this is going to be very lonely if I have to talk to myself...
<lifeless> BjornT is on leave, its on the wiki page.
<lifeless> dunno about jamesh
<spiv> lifeless: d'oh, so it is.  Thanks.
<spiv> BjornT: never mind, enjoy your holiday :)
<lifeless> spiv: so is http://bundlebuggy.aaronbentley.com/request/%3C20070427022941.GL17953@steerpike.home.puzzling.org%3E merged ?
<spiv> Ok, meeting adjourned due to lack of people.
<Nafallo> morning. could someone change the owner of ubuntu-l10n-sv. the current one has gone MIA.
<Nafallo> the new owner (decided by the loco) should be yeager.
<Nafallo> thanks in advance.
<mpt> Nafallo, probably you should make a request at <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad>, including evidence of the MIA-ness and the decided-ness
<Nafallo> oki
<Nafallo> thanks
<Nafallo> I guess the last ACK to the group and that the description mentions edgy is evident enough...
<Nafallo> https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5874
<ubotu> New bug: #111202 in soyuz "custom upload test is broken and catches some source packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111202
<mc__> how does a team get karma?
<PhinnFort> i think the mailing list for a certain bug in launchpad has gotten into a kind of endless loop
<PhinnFort> a guy has automatic answering, which answers the updates that comes from the answers to the updates
<PhinnFort> bug updates, mailing client answers, launchpad sends out bug update notification mail, mailing client answers, etc.
<PhinnFort> is there anything that can be done?
<PhinnFort> "I am out of the Office until Sunday evening. I will check my mail during the week, but will only awnser a few E-mails."
<PhinnFort> another email just trickled it, same as before
<mc__> how does a team get karma?
<kiko> PhinnFort, we can disable the guy's address. can you give me a reference on him?
<PhinnFort> Florian Jensen <admin@flosoft.biz>
<PhinnFort> http://rafb.net/p/aaiUIL53.html
<mdz> BjornT: good afternoon.  I'm curious about the outlook for changelog-closes-bugs.  Can you enlighten me?
<BjornT> mdz: i'm currently working on it. i'm off today and tomorrow, but i'll do my best to put up a branch for review this week.
<mdz> BjornT: cool, please keep us informed
<jwendell> Hi, folks. How do i unsubscribe from bugs in a package?
<Fujitsu> jwendell: Go to the package package, and there should be a `Bugmail settings' link in the actions portlet.
<ubotu> New bug: #111239 in launchpad "email with the answers link to retricted page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111239
<jwendell> Fujitsu, thanks
<gmt> hi guys, I have got a bzr repo in launchpad, can I upload also release tarballs? (maybe dum question but...)
<jelmer> gmt: not yet, but from what I've heard that is a planned feature
<salgado> gmt, we're working on it ATM and a beta version should be available soon
<gmt> thanks guys :) I will ask to park the release tarball on freedesktop for now
<Lumiere> salgado: *applause*
<mc__> how does a team get karma?
<salgado> mc__, team's don't get karma
<salgado> s/team's/teams
<mc__> salgado: but why is it listed then?
<salgado> mc__, that would be a bug. where you can see it listed?
<mc__> salgado: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=agf&searchfor=teamsonly
<mc__> Karma 0
<salgado> yeah, good point
<salgado> that's a bug
* salgado files
<mc__> cool i've found a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #111251 in launchpad "When listing teams on https://launchpad.net/people/,  we should either hide the Karma column or display an "n/a" for teams" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111251
<cypherbios> hello there. Someone have created a Release Series in a product registered by me on LP. But this was just a mistake or a joke, as this RS is not supposed to be there. Can someone remove/delete this RS?
<cypherbios> https://beta.launchpad.net/aptoncd/p-rabhash-sliit
<cypherbios> https://beta.launchpad.net/aptoncd/kumudu
<cypherbios> these both
<troy_s> Is there a Launchpad guru in the house who might be able to help a complete clueless wanker for a moment?
<ddaa> it's possible
<ddaa> though the possibility will increase sharply if you actually ask your question
<troy_s> ddaa -- trying to get some strict organization in place for UbuntuStudio
<troy_s> ddaa -- and the major problem is the apparent differences listed between Ubuntu and a 'standard' project
<troy_s> ddaa -- for example, in an ideal world, UbuntuStudio lists all of the relevant attached packages that are in Ubuntu main that it 'bundles' as well as the side projects that are related only to Ubuntu Studio (artwork for example)
<troy_s> ddaa -- Is there a web interface to the required elements or is Ubuntu an exception to the rule and adjusted by hand?
<ddaa> no fucking clue
<troy_s> LOL
<ddaa> I know launchpad is supposed to support distro derivation
<troy_s> Well that went well.
<ddaa> eventually
<ddaa> but I have no idea what can be done today
<ddaa> better ask on launchpad-users
<troy_s> ddaa it appears that way, but through my learning of it over the past 1.5 years, I am still blurry on certain issues.
<troy_s> Thanks for your time.
<ddaa> so the three people on earth who actually know about that will be able to read and answer
<troy_s> Erm... one person.
<ddaa> Worst case, the one person on Earth was Daniel Silverstone, unfortunately he left :)
<troy_s> Gah
<ddaa> so let's just assume that there are other people who know
<troy_s> Ok.  Assuming.
<ddaa> cprov maybe. Or lifeless.
<ddaa> No seriously, distro derivation is an important use case for Launchpad.
<ddaa> So somebody should be able to give you some sort of useful answer.
<troy_s> ddaa it would be great if they could
<troy_s> ddaa As our poor UbuntuStudio side is completely in the dark
<ddaa> Please ask on the launchpad-users mailing list.
<troy_s> ddaa And worse yet, I, as the official Launchpad village idiot, is quite stuck.
<troy_s> Yikes...
<troy_s> ok.  will do.
<ddaa> you're not the village idiot
<ddaa> he is: https://beta.launchpad.net/~flint-dude
<troy_s> Bubba
<troy_s> ddaa How the hell can you not like someone named Bubba?
<ddaa> I do not dislike him.
<troy_s> lol
<ddaa> Sorry, I should not say that.
<ddaa> It's very unprofessional.
<troy_s> But funny -- so I think you get a Get Out of Jail Free card.
<ubotu> New bug: #111291 in launchpad "Female avatar " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111291
<habeeb> So I start XGL using the second install method (startxgl) and it's realllllyyyy laggy..
<ubotu> New bug: #111289 in malone "Empty bug titles shouldn't be allowed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111289
<zyga> Hello is the translation import queue really working?
<zyga> https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports
<zyga> It has almost 90K entries
<zyga> does it really require human intervention to check every entry?
<Kmos> it need to be approved 
<troy_s> ddaa so who is able to add a distribution on the launchpad site?
<kiko> troy_s, you need to talk to statik and Rinchen
<ddaa> kiko: thanks, I was about to say "you need to ask kiko" :)
<ddaa> pecking order?
<ddaa> message passing?
<ddaa> reductio ad absurdum?
<kiko> I've delegated that negotiation to them.
<statik> troy_s: can you send me mail (elliot@ubuntu.com) and I'll do my best to help you
<troy_s> statik: Thanks.  
<troy_s> kiko: So what would the chances of getting a distro listed there so I could do some work on it whilst I have time?
<troy_s> erk... statik
<kiko> the distribution would need to be established first.
<troy_s> statik: Its in your box now.
<statik> troy_s: chances are good of getting something listed, but I'd like to have the explanation of what you want to accomplish in email so I can be sure I'm giving you accurate information - currently I've got many threads executing in parallel :)
<statik> excellent
<troy_s> statik: Done.
<troy_s> statik I hear you... its a bloody nightmare.
<statik> troy_s: so will ubuntu studio make it possible for me to record skype calls without going insane trying to configure sound?
<troy_s> statik: No but you'll have fun with the included uPhone developed by Shuttleworth himself.
<tsmithe> howdy
<tsmithe> i should idle here
<beuno> tsmithe: welcome to the club :D
<sacater> can i have smashing pumpkins, butterfly wings :?
<sacater> whoops
<sacater> wrong channel
<sacater> big time
<kiko> we don't take requests
<sacater> heh
<sacater> sorry, 56 and 67 are very similar in irssi
<beuno> sacater: file a bug  :p
<sacater> heh
<tsmithe> beuno: used to hang here, then i stopped using bip and had to remember my autojoin list. somehow this didn't get included
<tsmithe> (and of course, launchpad is very important, no doubts about that)
<ddaa> this chan is not as exciting as it used to be
* beuno sees ddaa and remembers his dreams of Launchpad <> Forums integration
<mthaddon> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins or less.
<Kmos> mthaddon: nice :)
<zyga> mthaddon: the label telling that lp is going down is broken in safari/khtml
<zyga> just as the rest of the top-level bar (again in safari)
<mthaddon> zyga: thx - can you report it as a bug?
<kiko> I /think/ this rollout improves that though
<mthaddon> (once LP is backup)
<matsubara> it's fixed in r4180
<mthaddon> thx kiko
<kiko> matsubara the ninja
<mthaddon> we're rolling out to 4182 so should be fixed in this rollout
<Kmos> zyga: that's reported yet
<zyga> mthaddon: sure
<mthaddon> zyga: see above - no need to report it - fixed in this update
<zyga> Kmos: huh?
<zyga> oh
<zyga> okay :-)
<zyga> great btw :D
<Kmos> bug 91925
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91925 in malone "Automatically expire old Needs Info bug reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<Kmos> i like to see someone work on this :)
<zyga> Kmos: is there any way to get external (like non-hired) people to work on lp perhaps after signing an NDA or something similar?
<Kmos> i don't know how to answer to that
<Kmos> i'm not a LP member
<flacoste> zyga: if you are willing to sign an NDA, you can get access to LP sourcecode
<zyga> flacoste: I was thinking about becoming a small contributor by fixing entry-level issues if that's what you are looking for
<flacoste> zyga: what are you motivations?
<flacoste> zyga: I don't want to discourage you, but Launchpad is a huge piece of sotware and the few external contributors that went through the process didn't contribute much in the end
<flacoste> zyga: ... maybe discouraged by the learning curve
<zyga> flacoste: I use launchpad and I see the flaws, I also realize that being able to contribute is not easy but I'd like to take my chances
<zyga> also I'm quite fascinated about how something so as big as lp works
<flacoste> zyga: well, if you are serious about that, you want to talk to kiko
<zyga> I will
<zyga> kiko: ^ could we talk about this in private?
<kiko> zyga, yes, but please note today!
<zyga> kiko: sure, I'll remember to talk to you next week, okay?
<kiko> zyga, please do, I'd love that.
<DPic> Hey, i think it would be great if questions in launchpad could be rated for difficulty by the questioner and answer-ers so that if the questioner is asking a very simple question, people who don't have too much know-how could still help with easy stuff. 
<DPic> i think it would be great if questions in launchpad could be rated for difficulty by the questioner and answer-ers so that if the questioner is asking a very simple question, people who don't have too much know-how could still help with easy stuff. anybody care to comment? 
<zyga> DPic: it's very late so many people are gone but the idea looks nice, everyone will remember about it if you file a bug
<DPic> file a bug under what? 
<zyga> launchpad
<DPic> but you can only file bugs for ubuntu and things like that
<zyga> no
<DPic> this is about launchpad itself- and can you file suggestions as bugs?
<zyga> find the launchpad product
<zyga> yeah
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<DPic> ooh i found it
<DPic> okay thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #111333 in launchpad "Person help and mentoring list doesn't show private bugs even you are allowed to see them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111333
<ubotu> New bug: #111338 in launchpad "Suggestion: Question Ratings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111338
<WebMaven> Hi Folks. is there a LP admin around?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> there is always a round LP admin here
<WebMaven> hehe,
<WebMaven> kiko, are you one?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> though I am not very round
<WebMaven> Can you create a feisty-backports product?
<WebMaven> kiko: AYT?
<WebMaven> hello?
<WebMaven> Hmm. OK, I apparently made a wrong assumption.
<kiko> sorry
<WebMaven> I guess there *is* a feisty-backports product, but this still fails: https://launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+filebug
<kiko> there's something wrong.
<kiko> you should be using bug nominations for feisty backports
<kiko> not a product.
<kiko> what bug do you want to backport?
<WebMaven> Uhh...
<WebMaven> I want to backport the python2.5 package
<kiko> mmmm
<gnomefreak> not likely
<kiko> why don't you file a bug on ubuntu 
<WebMaven> I was following the link from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kiko> and request a backport?
<WebMaven> That page says the way to request a backport is to file a bug against edgy-backports (for edgy).
<WebMaven> So I did, to get python2.4 backported to Edgy.
<WebMaven> But I want 2.5 backported to Feisty as well..
<WebMaven> but I can't file a bug against feisty-backports, the link does not work.
<salgado> isn't python2.5 the default python version in feisty?
<pochu> salgado: it is
<WebMaven> Yes, but it's a frickin' release candidate, not the final.
<gnomefreak> salgado: yes
<WebMaven> And Feisty's default Python is 2.4.4c1, also not the final.
<WebMaven> The final releases should be backported to both.
<gnomefreak> 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is default
<WebMaven> Gutsy already has 2.5.1 final as it's default, so it should be backported to Feisty.
<WebMaven> and 2.4.4 final should be backported from Feisty to Edgy.
<WebMaven> sorry about the confusion.
<gnomefreak> moving around python like that gets a bit dangerous and alot of work.
<WebMaven> So, as I said, I already filed a request to backport 2.4.4 to Edgy, but I can't file a request to backport 2.5 from Gutsy to Feisty.
<WebMaven> gnomefreak: I'm not sure a move from 2.5.1c3 to 2.5.1 will be such a huge difference. the directory is still python2.5
<gnomefreak> WebMaven: depends what they used as build-deps for the app.
<gnomefreak> the correct way to do it would be to respin the packages. im leaning towards pyton doesnt fit within the rules of backporting since it is such a main app
<gnomefreak> WebMaven: i was just informed i was correct it willo not happen
<kiko> I wonder why we released with a prerelease
<WebMaven> I wonder why you released with a prerelease TWICE. 
<gnomefreak> kiko: not sure. maybe everyone wanted it in and thought it would release on time?
<kiko> sounds like the redhat gcc thing
<gnomefreak> WebMaven: for the best answer ask jdong when hes on but i have this big feeling its not gonna happen (as another devel told me a minute ago)
<WebMaven> Hmph.
<gnomefreak> jdong > gnomefreak: the entire interpretor? no way
<gnomefreak> 18:10 <           jdong > and that's an authoritative no way
<gnomefreak> 18:10 <           jdong > I saw the backport
<WebMaven> OK, meanwhile, why can I not make Feisty backport requests?
<gnomefreak> WebMaven: too soon after gutsy repos opened if i had to guess
<WebMaven> Note that Gutsy *already* has 2.5.1 final packages. There is no reason Feisty had to release with another release candidate.
<WebMaven> it just looks bad.
<WebMaven> gnomefreak: was jdong talking about the 2.4.4 backport, or the 2.5.1 backport?
<gnomefreak> all python we are still talking about this
<gnomefreak> depends on the changes from rc>final we may SRU it
<WebMaven> SRU?
<gnomefreak> we = they i have other things im working on
<gnomefreak> security release update
<gnomefreak> if its no intrusive
<gnomefreak> your best bet is to join #ubunut-motu :)
#launchpad 2007-05-01
<WebMaven> gnomefreak: You mis-spelled it, but I'm there now. ;)
<gnomefreak> oops sorry
<dabaR> stable release update, last I heard
<dabaR> Yup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gnomefreak> oops yeah stable
<dabaR> Hi. Should the bug reports be used for feature requests?
<kiko> sure!
<dabaR> And not the blueprints? That is more specific?
<kiko> well
<kiko> you can use blueprints to describe more complex modifications that have a larger rationale and discussion around them
<kiko> if it's a simple change then a bug report is fine
<dabaR> OK. Thank you.
<jml> having some wireless probs. bbl.
<J-_> Launchpad is down, just thought I'd say something.
<spiv> J-_: it's fixed now; there was a database hiccup.
<beuno> quick question, what's the best way to monitor *every single* bug report and change in ubuntu?
<J-_> spiv: k
<lifeless> beuno: the ubuntu bugs mailing list
<beuno> lifeless: so just parse those emails as they come in, right?
<lifeless> beuno: I can't say if thats right or wrong as I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish
<beuno> lifeless: I'm building this project which will show more or less live all the activity Ubuntu has (bugs, answers, forums, wikis, etc etc etc)
<beuno> so I want to gather that information as quick as possible
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> beuno, if you do it by subscribing to mailing lists, keep in mind that if two or more things happen to a bug report within five minutes, they will be sent as a single e-mail message.
* jml -> lunchpad
<beuno> mornin' (I think it's always morning with you) mpt
<beuno> thanks, I will take that into consideration
<beuno> is there a better approach?
* spiv -> lunch pad ding
<mpt> Not at the moment, as far as I know
<mpt> Eventually we'll have Atom feeds up the wazoo, no doubt
<beuno> I'm building a pretty big project off of this, so it would be great if you could hint me if "eventually" means "in my life time" (I'm 23), or "in the following month"
* beuno waits for mpt to take a peak into the channel again
<thumper> beuno: what were you after?
<mpt> beuno, in your lifetime
<beuno> thumper: https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/ubuntu-stats  and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/UbuntuStats
<beuno> mpt, gotcha  :D
<beuno> have you guys seen how the firefox counter worked "in the day"?    how it gave the impression of the project really moving?
<beuno> well, what I want to do is something similar, one page where you can see all the activity that goes on in ubuntu fly by the screen with ajax candy
<beuno> forum threads, bugs, answers, specs, IRC, wikis, anything I can parse
<beuno> and eventually make stats with that info
<beuno> so I'm making a "plugin" for each type of information I can collect
<beuno> and developing an ajax inteface I can show it with (playing around in http://www.ubuntustats.com/)
<beuno> and eventually let people but them in there blogs or whatever, like the ubuntucounter
<beuno> it's taking me a lot of time, and I've finally found another volunteer to help me coding it and preparing it to take a *big* hit on the servers
<mpt> cool!
<beuno> (bet you didn't see all the coming)
<mpt> That seems like it would be the sort of information that should appear on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu :-)
<beuno> mpt: absolutely, but that's way out of my reach
<mpt> yeah
<beuno> and if RSS is so for away, I don't even want to know what something like what I want means
<beuno> I had resolved how to connect the forums with lauchpad (even coded the PHP for the forums), and played around with ddaa on how to get that into launchpad
<beuno> which was much simpler
<beuno> (you might remember a couple of emails to the launchpad ML)
<beuno> and I didn't manage to get *anyone* to push it even an inch forward
<beuno> not ryan, not any launchpad dev
<beuno> so...  changing the aproach now  :D
<beuno> (I'm not blaming anyone, I understand everyone is way over their head)
<ajmitch> has something happened with bugmail? I see no new mail on ubuntu-bugs, and a bug I submitted by email has disappeared into the ether
<BFTD> how do I download and view a bazaar branch?
<ajmitch> bzr branch <branch url>
<ajmitch> eg bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/network-authentication/authtool
<BFTD> ok I got that part
<BFTD> where does it put it?
<ajmitch> into your local directory
<ajmitch> so in this case it'd create a directory authtool
<ajmitch> you can do bzr branch <branch url> <local dir>
<ajmitch> to create a directory with a different name
<BFTD> I see
<BFTD> or just cd into the dir
<ajmitch> yes
<BFTD> ah thanks
<BFTD> now, how do I upload it?
<ajmitch> similar way, bzr push <branch url>
<ajmitch> where the url must be writable, like sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/network-authentication/authtool
<BFTD> ah
<ajmitch> fill in the username, product & branch name as required
<beuno> BFTD: make sure you have python-paramiko installed to use sftp
<BFTD> where do I find my ssh2 key?
* beuno hides
<ajmitch> if you've created one, in ~/.ssh
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> how do I create one?
<ajmitch> ssh-keygen
<Toma-> Has there been any plan to make a voting system in launchpad? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/launchpad-voting-system/
<beuno> Toma-: it's already implemented
<beuno> it's called "polls"
<Toma-> oh
<Toma-> so you can vote to get a bug fixed?
<Toma-> or a wishlist implemented?
<beuno> Toma-: no, the polls are for voting... other things  :D
<Toma-> ahh ok
<beuno> specifically for groups I think, to take decisions
<Toma-> im talking about the system kde has
<beuno> I believe bug duplicates and comments are used as a benchmard at the moment
<Toma-> doesnt that just add to triage work?
<beuno> Toma-: yeap, I don't agree, I'm just passing along what I've heard  :D
<Toma-> ok :)
<Toma-> what group can i request feeback on it on launchpad?
<beuno> Toma-: the launchpad mailing list
<Toma-> thanks
<beuno> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<Toma-> isnt there a "Team" i can select from within launchpads request feeback?
<mpt> Toma-, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/bug-voting
<thumper> Toma-: there is a launchpad team
<Toma-> mpt: my spec goes further into blueprints aswell tho
<Toma-> and it was filed in 2005 :/
<Toma-> i guess the idea has been put aside
<spiv> Launchpad is a good place for registering and tracking the status of a spec, but it doesn't really provide a forum to discuss a spec.  Or even to explicitly propose to someone that it should be done.
<mpt> Toma-, there were many things suggested in 2005 that we haven't implemented yet
* beuno grins at the launchpad-forum spec being stalled
<mpt> That doesn't mean they won't be done.
<mpt> Bug voting in particular probably will be low priority because it would exist mainly to reduce noise in bug reports, rather than to help with prioritization.
<thumper> Toma-: which spec are you referring to that was filed in 2005?
<spiv> So if you want to push for a spec to get agreed to and done, it's probably best to promote it on relevant mailing list or whatever forum the project uses for these sorts of discussions.
<Toma-> bug-voting
<Toma-> against malone
<Toma-> mpt: as KDE have, it mainly just to let people that want to work on something thats particularly nagging to the wider community to help out
<Toma-> not totally diverse all attention from bugs of higher priority
<mpt> Right, that's how it was intended to work in bugzilla.mozilla.org, too
<Toma-> yeh
<mpt> In practice, I don't know of anyone who ever chose something to work on based on the number of votes it had
<mpt> though I could be wrong
<Toma-> Ive seen the KDE clock get fixed from it
<Toma-> tho it might not have been the votes in the end that did it
<Toma-> but i know what youre getting at
<mpt> Mmm, maybe the KDE community works differently from the Mozilla community
<Toma-> its just fustrating seeing bugs get stale and blueprints never even seen
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Votes are good in that they reduce the number of "me too!" comments
<mpt> but they can be bad in that they result in "c'mon, this has X votes, why is no-one fixing it?" comments
<Toma-> how is it a bad thing?
<mpt> Those comment types are equally counterproductive :-)
<Toma-> True. Let me make an example. Samba needs a gui to set the smbpasswd. You can set the share up and install samba all very nice and easy via the GUI, but then youre suddenly forced to open a terminal to make a a password. SOmething like that should have been made when the "Shared Folders" item was made! There was a bug filed in 2005 and still nothings been done about it
<spiv> As far as blueprints never being seen, I think the problem there may be that just filing them in Launchpad isn't necessarily enough to bring them to the attention of the developers, or the wider community.
<Toma-> spiv: perhaps. i like to look through new specs to see if anyone has any good ideas. and if i like something, i subcribe to it.. not much more i can do :(
<mpt> Toma-, I understand that often volunteer developer priorities don't match end user priorities
<mpt> I'm not just not sure that voting would help
<Toma-> Ok
<mpt> I'm not saying that voting is a bad idea, just that it's not as helpful as it first appears.
<Toma-> Btw, its all in respect to this spec :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/what-do-non-geeks-want
<Toma-> thanks for your time! ive got to run :)
<mpt> Also, the sort of people who are willing and able to vote on bugs in a bugtracker aren't necessarily representative of the software's user base
<mpt> which the developers also need to take into account
<mdke> spiv: can you take a look at bug 111359 and maybe subscribe yourself if it's something that you can help with?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111359 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu wiki is slow" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111359
<spiv> mdke: ok
<mdke> ty!
<spiv> mdke: that's very odd
<spiv> mdke: I don't off the top of my head know what would cause that.  I don't *think* the launchpad auth integration would be the cause, but it does seem suspicious.
<mdke> yeah
<spiv> mdke: I'll subscribe, but I'm not going to have any time for this any time soon :(
<mdke> fair enough
<spiv> mdke: I'm getting married this weekend...
<mdke> spiv: ditto bug 111374
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111374 in ubuntu-website "Unify wiki accounts" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111374
<mdke> oh great!
<mdke> spiv: to Mary, I hope
<spiv> mdke: Yep :)
<mdke> spiv: good, good luck
<mdke> I'm getting married myself in a couple of months
<spiv> mdke: hmm, common preferences only mostly makes sense for the two wikis
<thumper> spiv: congrats, I didn't realise it was this weekend
<spiv> mdke: e.g. page subscriptions need to be distinct
<thumper> spiv: I'm sure you mentioned it at some stage
<spiv> thumper: yeah, I was actually about to mail people about my imminent leave :)
<spiv> Starting Friday.
<mdke> right
<spiv> mdke: I'll make a comment on the bug.
<mdke> ty
<Bugs_Crash> hi !
<mhb> hello Launchpad masters &friends
<mhb> is it possible to use the new launchpad "mentorship" feature for assigning work to translators (in Ubuntu)?
<mhb> I mean - I'm looking for a simple way to show the new translators what to do - which packages needs translating in Rosetta etc.
<lifeless> mhb: I dont think thats been codedup. I suggest you think about how you'd like it to work a little and register a spec describing that, or perhaps just file a bug?
<mhb> hmm, perhaps
<mdz> lifeless: can my admins membership be renewed?
<lifeless> I'm sure it can:).
<lifeless> I presume there are still things you can't do without it?
<lifeless> mdz: ^
<mdz> lifeless: there are things I ought to be able to do which presently require admin membership, yes.  and I still promise to be good.
<lifeless> man I need a hackergotchi
<lifeless> yours is way cool
<beuno> lifeless: a guy has been saying that anyone who sends a pic to habkergotchi@gmail.com will do it for him
<beuno> he's done several for the planet
<lifeless> I need a pic first :)
<beuno> probably, yes  :D
<beuno> that's hackergotchi@gmail.com
<lifeless> mdz: can you please make sure there are bugs open for those things you need to be able to do?
<jml> beuno: all I need now is a good photo ;)
<Hobbsee> eek, evil hackergotchis :P
<beuno> jml: I've heard gimp does some very amazing things  :D
<jml> beuno: I'm not sure if it can solve the core problem though
<mdz> lifeless: I'm not even sure how many there are anymore...things I do from time to time include creating a new distrorelease, changing the owner of a package/product/team, resetting a build, creating a sprint...
<mdz> lifeless: if there exists any documentation about what privileges are needed for certain actions, I'm happy to review it.  If not, I think that creating same is a necessary step toward answering your question
<mdz> (as well as generally promoting understanding of the privilege model in Launchpad)
<lifeless> mdz: that sounds like a good starting point to me too. 
<lifeless> SteveA: ^ do you think think this is a reasonable thing to file a bug on, with the goal of being able to let mdz do what he needs without being in admins?
<SteveA> lifeless: I have no idea what "this" is
<SteveA> how many lines up do you want me to read?
<mpt> <mdz> lifeless: I'm not even sure how many there are anymore...things I do from time to time include creating a new distrorelease, changing the owner of a package/product/team, resetting a build, creating a sprint...
<jtv> mdz: as of 1.0, at least ownership of a translation group has become meaningful.  Hope that helps.
<gmt> Hi guys, is it allowed on launchpad to use a trunk/branch/tags schema for the bzr repository?
<spiv> gmt: you can't really do that with launchpad.  It requires all branches to be in the same directory level.
<spiv> gmt: i.e. they're all in ~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH-NAME
<SteveA> mdz: You should file bugs listing the actions you need to do in launchpad that you cannot presently do
<gmt> spiv: I see, thanks
<spiv> gmt: did you know that bzr 0.15 has support for tags?
<gmt> spiv: yes but bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5
<spiv> gmt: bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags
<gmt> uh thanks spiv, that worked :)
<gmt> spiv: one last question if I can, I can still create different branches can I?
<mdz> SteveA: I can do them, and I need to continue being able to do them
<spiv> gmt: absolutely
<spiv> gmt: you can make as many branches as you like
<SteveA> mdz: ok.  then a good thing would be this:
<SteveA>  - get a "mdz's browser" test user set up in the launchpad test suite
<SteveA>  - have some page tests that have this user doing the stuff you need to do
<mdz> SteveA: is there a way we could automate this?  like logging whenever LP has to resort to admin privileges to do something?
<SteveA>  - this test is an acceptance test that mdz cna do things
<SteveA> recording elevation to admin privs in on my todo list
<mdz> SteveA: if there were a way for me to toggle admin privileges on and off for myself, I would gladly do that
<mdz> SteveA: then whenever I was denied, I could file a bug, switch it on temporarily, get on with my work, and then turn it off again
<mdz> a la sudo
<spiv> I think I remember SteveA talking about a feature like that way back at UDU... 
<spiv> (talking about the need for such a feature, that is)
<davidharvey> hi
<davidharvey> I submitted a bug report (kubuntu) via e-mail and foolishly left my e-mail address as a sig at the bottom, is there anyone here who can remove it if I give you the ticket number?
<habeeb> davidharvey: not sure, but give me the ticket number.
<habeeb> i'll try.
<davidharvey> thanks, it's 107712
<poolie_> hi
<habeeb> No, davidharvey, I can't do that. I thought your message was the initial bug description which can be altered :/ . 
<poolie> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ times out for me
<poolie> is that site down or something?
<mpt> habeeb, even if it was altered, the original would still be available
<davidharvey> doh, thanks anyway, I forget, is it only registered users who can view or is my address out there for the whole world?
<mpt> davidharvey, you'll need to make a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<davidharvey> thanks
<mpt> (and this time don't include your e-mail address ;-) )
<poolie> mpt, hello
<poolie> gah
<mpt> Am I really that ugly? :-)
<mpt> It loads for me, but without the style sheet
<poolie> mpt: it loads, but it's very flaky, i can't file a new bug without getting a timeout
<poolie> in a couple of attempts
<poolie> just fyi
<mpt> Are you sure you want to report a bug on staging?
<poolie> yes, i wanted to test how something worked
* mpt dresses up in his "/!\" costume
<poolie> by filing nonsense content
<habeeb> I'm not really into Answers, but well, why is this guy asking for the logs in his email and not in the launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/5913 ?
<poolie> heh, very fetching
<habeeb> Let alone that he made a typo.
<poolie> anyhow the thing i was trying to test is that stevea said launchpad should not show email addresses to unauthenticated users
<poolie> but in bug 111443 it does seem to do this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111443 in launchpad "launchpad says "you have been logged out" when i was logged *in*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111443
<poolie> should it obscure the text in the bug content?
<habeeb> I'm not really into Answers, but well, why is this guy asking for the logs in his email and not in the launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+question/5913 ?
<mpt> Now that's what I call a thunderstorm
<mpt> poolie, as you can see from davidharvey's request an hour ago, Launchpad should, but doesn't
<poolie> mpt: so it's already filed, i don't need to do it?
<mpt> poolie, I don't know
<mpt> We do have a bug report about snipping signatures, but BjornT said snipped sections should still be available, so that wouldn't hide them from bots
<poolie> it's bug 60195
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60195 in malone "May need to obfuscate email addresses in comments" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60195
<poolie> are non-beta users redirected to the non-beta site?
<Hobbsee> poolie: no. 
<Hobbsee> there's a bug
<poolie> thanks
<cprov> morning folks !
<Hobbsee> hi cprov!
<poolie> hello celso
<Peinguin> Hello
<poolie> hello
<meduxa> hi, I have a problem with the registration of hexperides project
<meduxa> who do I have to talk to?
<meduxa> or e-mail to?
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<jamesh> meduxa: what is the problem?
<nealmcb> When I look for blueprints for UDS-Sevilla, I just see one, and a mention that there are 75 proposed.  How do I see the proposed blueprints in launchpad?
<dabaR> Look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<kiko> humm
<kiko> 1199 specification(s) listed.
<kiko> that is so sick!
<dabaR> Explain.
<dabaR> If you will...
<kiko> I don't think there's a way to list them..
<nealmcb> kiko: sounds like an important feature to have.  How do the reviewers know what to review?  How can others comment?  If I knew a particular proposed spec,  I could see that it was proposed, so it isn't like it is secret info, right?
<kiko> I think reviewers can see them
<kiko> but I certainly can't find the link
<kiko> anyway, bbiab
<kiko> sabdfl, the question is:
<kiko> <nealmcb> When I look for blueprints for UDS-Sevilla, I just see one, and a mention that there are 75 proposed.  How do I see the proposed blueprints in launchpad?
<nealmcb> and the 1199 specs is just for ubuntu.  There are 3167 blueprints registered in Launchpad
<Fujitsu> Is it known that the Malone emailiness is somewhat broken?
<lord_epsylon> hi ;)
<mhb> I'm also not getting e-mails from Malone today, same as Fujitsu 
<ubotu> New bug: #111436 in launchpad-bazaar "Email addresses show up in codebrowse" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111436
<ubotu> New bug: #111443 in launchpad "launchpad says "you have been logged out" when i was logged *in*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111443
<ubotu> New bug: #111446 in launchpad-bazaar "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/robots.txt should exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111446
<ubotu> New bug: #111429 in launchpad "Launchpad broken & unusable in Opera 9.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429
<ubotu> New bug: #111407 in launchpad-answers "Notification of bug link doesn't say what the bug is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111407
<ubotu> New bug: #111419 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should only treat ~<user>/<foo> as existing if <foo> is '+junk' or a project name" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111419
<ubotu> New bug: #111400 in malone "wrong bug color on bug edit screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111400
<ubotu> New bug: #111392 in launchpad-bazaar "Download a bundle for a branch from Launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111392
<ubotu> New bug: #111378 in launchpad-bazaar "Identify revision authors with Launchpad people" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111378
<jamesh> Fujitsu, mhb: mail should be fixed (as ubotu has shown)
<nealmcb> Under what circumstances does a spec show that it has been proposed for a sprint?  I'm looking for UDS/Sevilla specs, and can't find any among those targeted to gutsy.  But on this spec I see that it was proposed for UDS/Boston.  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-management-gui
<nealmcb> (and as noted above, I'd like to just be able to list all the proposed specs for a given sprint)
<Loevborg> Just checking to see that you're aware that lp currently is completely broken in opera9.
<elkbuntu> Loevborg, <ubotu> New bug: #111429 in launchpad "Launchpad broken & unusable in Opera 9.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Launchpad broken & unusable in Opera 9.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Loevborg> elkbuntu: thanks
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kmos] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* meduxa is back.
<keescook> say... is there a delay in gpg key uid propegation?
<salgado> keescook, there is, but it should be short (few minutes, IIRC)
<keescook> salgado: weird; stuff signed by bryce@ubuntu.com wasn't going through, but bryce@bryceharrington.org was...  (E0E67611)
<ubotu> New bug: #111610 in malone "let us see which blueprints have been proposed for a sprint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111610
#launchpad 2007-05-02
<jml> lifeless: it's just the one in the general queue that's offending, right?
<bryce_> hey, I was just trying to get my bryce@canonical.com address registered in launchpad, but I'm having some trouble
<lifeless> jml: all your branches are offensive ;)
<jml> lifeless: I try.
<lifeless> they are like dwarf bread
<bryce_> the confirmation emails don't seem to be showing up in my mailbox
<thumper> bryce_: wait a bit
<lifeless> bryce_: they come every 5 minutes
<bryce_> hmm, ok, although it's been about half an hour
<jml> lifeless: "Art is not made to decorate rooms. It is an offensive and defensive weapon against the enemy."
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<lifeless> +    >>> request = LaunchpadTestRequest(
<lifeless> +    ...     environ={'REQUEST_METHOD': 'POST'},
<lifeless> seems to be a lot of dead chickens
<lifeless> can't it be the default ?
<lifeless> jamesh: or perhaps 'LaunchpadTestPost' ?
<Fujitsu> Mmm... Chicken.
<jamesh> lifeless: it definitely shouldn't be the default
<lifeless> jamesh: can you please run a pending-reviews run
<lifeless> jamesh: I thought you'd added the new reviewers a ways back, but they weren't there so I added them. I've added mentor: headings to, in case you wanted to do something slick like count their lines towards the mentors line count
<jamesh> lifeless: it's finished runnning
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> hmm the next thing I need to know is the total lines reviewed over the last 5 working days, or there abouts. that would let me be much fairer
<jamesh> lifeless: as for the LaunchpadTestRequest() bit, it looks like I could have used REQUEST_METHOD as a keyword argument
<lifeless> jamesh: I was peeking at the diff to decide if it was appropriate for a new reviewer
<lifeless> and that stood out like a sore thumb :)
<jamesh> lifeless: there are a fair number of LaunchpadTestRequest() callsites I didn't touch.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I recognise that you have to alter them in some way
<lifeless> ... but
<lifeless> I wonder if its actually more appropriate to be duplciating rather than altering
<lifeless> that is, that the existing 'this should work over get' tests should stay
<lifeless> and new ones 'this should work via post' should be introduced.
<lifeless> if the change is because 'this should NOT work over get but it used to'
<lifeless> then shouldn't we add tests at these locations that the form in question will error over GET ?
<jamesh> there are tests that form submissions via GET fail unless the form action is marked as safe
<jamesh> so most of the rest of the test cases were to make them match what actually happens (i.e. a POST)
<phixnay> how can I get people to read my bug report?
<phixnay> I'm not sure what this channel is for, but I think I might have a duplicate bug, but I don't know how to fix it
<phixnay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/105369
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105369 in Ubuntu "CD drive stopped working after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty(herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> ooo pretty
<lifeless> http://www.linkedin.com/connections?trk=tab_ab
<poolie> gah that dysfunctional bug search field really annoys me
<phixnay> yeah - by the way what's this channel actually used for
<lifeless> discussion and support for launchpad as a whole.
<lifeless> e.g. if you want some help using code.launchpad.net or bugs.launchpad.net
<phixnay> ok, what should I do if I have a bug that's probably a dup, but I can't find the fix anywhere
<lifeless> you can't find the bug that you think its a duplicate of?
<phixnay> yeah
<lifeless> if its still affecting you and you can't find an open bug that matches, its probably not a duplicate:)
<phixnay> I was on the forums, and seems like lots of people had this bug, and someone told me to search launchpad for it
<phixnay> but I didn't find any so I posted my own
<phixnay> nobody read it though, and my cd drive still doesn't work
<lifeless> that all sounds fine. There is an IRC channel, #ubuntu-bugs, where they talk about Ubuntu bugs.
<phixnay> ok, good
<phixnay> that's where I want to be
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt
<EmxBA> hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #111676 in launchpad-answers "Notification of linked bug status change doesn't say what the bug is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111676
<pschulz01> How do I ask a 'question' in 'Questions'?
<pschulz01> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pschulz01> .. or should that be 'Answers'
<pschulz01> !answers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> don't ask to ask. just ask, pschulz01 :)
<pschulz01> I've asked about asking.. dammit.. now I want answers.
<pschulz01> :-)
<pschulz01> I was hoping to start contributing to the 'Answers' section of launchpad.. but I can't see where I add a new question.
<pschulz01> Found it!
<rappo> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi whoever made that failed to realize what the definition of factoid was
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<jtv> carlos: looks like Danilo is online.  :(
<jtv> carlos: I was still hoping he might be off enjoying himself.
<carlos> jtv: jabber?
<carlos> jtv: he's always connected...
<jtv> carlos: so there is hope...
<carlos> :-P
<YokoZar> Hmm, I don't seem to be able to change the importance of bugs against my package...
<YokoZar> I'm the Wine maintainer (Scott Ritchie), yet I can't change the importance of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/111061
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111061 in wine "Wine use Windows colors instead of Ubuntu colors" [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Scott Ritchie (scottritchie)
<siretart> YokoZar: that's because the bugtask is against ubuntu, not against wine upstream
<siretart> YokoZar: do you 'own' the 'wine' product in launchpad?
<YokoZar> siretart: I think so - I was able to change its branding and such
<siretart> yes, according to https://launchpad.net/wine/m you are
<siretart> YokoZar: so what you can do is to open a bugtask against wine upstream, then you can manage severity and priority
<siretart> YokoZar: this means that you effectivly manage wine bugs in launchpad
<siretart> YokoZar: alternatively, you can link that bug to some upstream bugzilla or something, if there is any
<YokoZar> I don't quite understand what that first sentence means
<siretart> YokoZar: you see the link 'Also affects Upstream' close below your name?
<siretart> YokoZar: if you press on it, you can create a bugtask in the 'wine product'. currently, the bugtask is only for ubuntu
<YokoZar> ahh so I can only affect priority of bugs that are also upstream ones?
<siretart> YokoZar: you as owner of the wine product can only manage bugtasks in wine. this particular bugtask is in ubuntu, only members of the ubuntu-qa team can edit
<siretart> YokoZar: you can also ask any ubuntu-dev (like me) to adjust bugtasks in ubuntu, if you think it should be done
<YokoZar> That's kind of weird...
<YokoZar> maybe I should just get around to getting my official MOTU status
<siretart> that would be a good idea in any case ;)
<YokoZar> It would let me mess around with bugs like this too :)
<siretart> but that wouldn't be the main motivation, I guess ;)
<siretart> seriously, does this bug exist in the wine upstream bugtracker as well?
<siretart> YokoZar: looks like this one: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2405
<ubotu> Wine bug 2405 in wine-user "Default colors should be more like Windows" [Enhancement,New]   - Assigned to wine-bugs@winehq.org
<YokoZar> sort of
<YokoZar> strangely, the request is to make the default colors less like windows (and more like Ubuntu)
<YokoZar> That Wine bug seems to be the exact opposite problem, lol
<siretart> if it is, I'd suggest to mark it in launchpad. Press on the 'Also affects Upstream' button, and enter that link to the following form
<siretart> this will 'link' the two bugs, and launchpad will regularily poll the wine bugzilla for status updates
<YokoZar> I think this is one of those things that we actually want to vary at the package level per distribution
<siretart> sure
<siretart> the two bugtasks are managed independently. they are just marked as 'linked'
<Adziura> hello
<Adziura> launchpad is broken in Opera browser
<Adziura> left menu covered text in Opera 9.20 on linux
<Adziura> http://images20.fotosik.pl/292/a808c660dab962ba.png - screenshot
<siretart> Adziura: there is already a bug filed about this
<siretart> bug 111429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Launchpad broken & unusable in Opera 9.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429
<Adziura> thanks
<gmt_> hi guys, I've updated my repo so that I can use tags bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags, but since then I cannot browse the tree anymore, is it a known issue? http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~gianmt/pyswfdec/trunk/changes
<SteveA> gmt_: hi
<jamesh> gmt_: Hi.  I'm one of the developers managing codebrowse.  I'll check into it now.
<mpt> Who uses the bug +text pages?
<jamesh> mpt: ubotu?
<SteveA> hi ddaa
<mpt> bug 12345
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<mpt> bug 44
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ddaa> SteveA: good morning
<ddaa> mwh: mwhudson: which one is you?
<mpt> I'm wondering whether it would be good or bad for +text to contain displaynames rather than "foo (upstream)"
<mpt> Seveas, what do you think?
<mwhudson> ddaa: hi
<mwhudson> both, but mwhudson for work
<jamesh> gmt_: you should be able to browse the branch now.
<jamesh> gmt_: the codebrowse service was running against an older version of bzr that did not support the newer branch format
<gmt_> jamesh: thanks, it works perfectly
<ddaa> So folks, mwhudson is a new guy that will work on some of the bzr stuff in launchpad
<gmt_> jamesh: quick question, can I delete branches myself? I did created a svn like schema (my bad) and I would like to delete tags and branches
<jamesh> gmt_: we don't currently have a way for users to delete their branches
<jamesh> gmt_: at the moment, the best option is to rename them to something like "foo-deleted"
<gmt_> jamesh: should I file a request to delete them?
<jamesh> and mark them as abandoned
<gmt_> jamesh: oh, all right
<ubotu> New bug: #111751 in launchpad-answers "Possibility of cleaning the "Need Attention" tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111751
<shawarma> I just got an e-mail about https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5982  which I've never subscribed to. It lists a *LOT* of "also notified" people. Why were they added?
* carlos -> lunch
<mdz> I mailed launchpad@ about the same thing just now
<mdz> bugsquad is being subscribed to answers tickets
<Hobbsee> yes - why?
* Hobbsee was wondering about all these new emails...
<mdz> BjornT: who's responsible for answers and might be able to help?
<jamesh> mdz: flacoste or sinzui are the main developers
<oojah> I've just got a load of emails about question 5982 as well.
<jamesh> what is the name of the team getting spammed?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ubuntu-bugsquad
<MehdiHassanpour> I'm receiving those unwanted emails too...
<oojah> I'm only in Launchpad Beta Testers.
<Treenaks> Why am I getting loads of 'answers' mail I never asked for (and which seems irrelevant.. kdebase + ubuntu-directory-services team?), and is it possible to turn off those emails?
<Hobbsee> Treenaks: [22:20]  <mdz> bugsquad is being subscribed to answers tickets
<jsgotangco> me too
<mdz> Treenaks: you entered in the middle of a discussion about that
<Treenaks> ah
<jtv> Treenaks: but you did run into an old friend!
<SteveA> mdz: hello
<SteveA> mdz: I just asked the admins to suspend launchpad sending email out
<jamesh> mdz: weird.  It isn't listed in the answer contacts portlet on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/, and isn't listed as being a subteam of anything else on https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<Treenaks> jtv: hi :)
<BjornT> jamesh: looks like someone already removed it as an answer contact.
<SteveA> hi ChrisW 
<BjornT> jamesh: it's not listed as 'also notified' anymore
<SteveA> thanks for the email ChrisW 
<ChrisW> no worries
<ChrisW> just got another one, so thought I'd pop on here and have a whine ;-)
<SteveA> the sysadmins are shutting off email from launchpad as I type
<SteveA> so we can see what's going on
<ChrisW> cool
* Hobbsee wonders if it's just pebkac error
<ChrisW> hopefully confidential issues aren't being spewed forth ;-)
<Hobbsee> you know - "subscribe the bugsquad, so i get an answer quicker" - it's been done before with -qa
<SteveA> BjornT, jamesh: Znarl has suspended email from launchpad on the mail server
<oojah> Hobbsee: Unlikely - I've been getting emails as well and I'm only in the lp beta testers group.
<Treenaks> I got mails for the ubuntu directory services group
<ChrisW> SteveA: if it helps, I'm on the beta too remember...
<oojah> I've looked down some of the "Also notified" list of answer 5982 and there doesn't seem to be a common group.
<SteveA> ChrisW: you mean as an explanation of why you received mail?
<ChrisW> well, if that's the cause
<ChrisW> I have no idea what software gets changed as a result of being on the beta ;-)
<jtv> Treenaks: YHM
<ChrisW> anywho, back to work for me...
<Nafallo> hmm. why did I just got e-mailed about question 5982 ?
<jsgotangco> heh scrollback
<Nafallo> hehe
<Hobbsee> spam, scrollback's overrated
<Nafallo> seems I wasn't the first to mention it ;-)
<Treenaks> Nafallo: A few other people noticed, yes
<jsgotangco> haha
<Nafallo> might have been if I hadn't been away to buy breakfast ;-)
<variant> Anyone know why i might not be able to log into launchpad? I need to file a bug :/ and when i enter my user/pass i go back to the bug screen but it still says "not logged in click to login/register"
<variant> note that if i use a different password (the wrong password) it tells me it's wrong. but if i use the correct one it just goes back to bug screen saying i'm not logged in at the top
<Treenaks> variant: cookies?
<variant> Treenaks: ahh
<jtv> refresh?
<variant> Treenaks: perhaps
<variant> Treenaks: well that was simple :) the only problem with blocking everything (javascript etc) is that I often forget when something doesn't work  ehehe :)
<variant> thanks all
<Treenaks> Ah, how one word can make a difference ;)
<flacoste> popey: ping
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad email delivery temporarily suspended | Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<shawarma> mrevell: Just to make sure we're on the same page. I think I was subscribed to the Answer tickets I got e-mails about. I just had not subscribed myself. The one I remember seeing had several teams subscribed that I'm a member of.
<popey> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> popey: hi, some people registered a bunch of team as answer contact on ubuntu
<mrevell> shawarma: Thanks yes. It appears that someone/some people registered a number of teams as support contacts for Ubuntu.
<flacoste> popey: two of them are clearly mistakes: Ubuntu Directory Services and Ubuntu Marketing Team
<popey> oops
<mrevell> shawarma: We're working now to filter out the email that people didn't ask for and to re-enable Launchpad's outbound mail.
<flacoste> popey: the other is Ubuntu Support Team, is that correct?
<popey> the ubuntu-helpteam?
<popey> i can see why they might be registered
<Nafallo> we need a way to ask per them which of the teams e-mails I would like personally ;-)
<flacoste> popey: yes, i thought members registered individually
<Nafallo> s/them/team/
<Nafallo> much like for bzr-branches :-)
<LarstiQ> so that explains why I got dvd burning questions
<Nafallo> that rocks btw! who did that? :-)
<popey> hmm, so would it be the team contact that did it?
<hypatia> I got several, and the closest I come to a relevant team is Launchpad Beta Testers...
<LarstiQ> Nafallo: did what?
<flacoste> popey: any team members can do it
<popey> erk
<popey> thats possibly sub-optimal :)
<flacoste> popey: i am going to fix this today
<popey> good man
<Nafallo> LarstiQ: the bzr-branches "send those mails but not those" etc... :-)
<LarstiQ> Nafallo: ooh, this sounds like a feature I haven't seen yet :)
<Nafallo> LarstiQ: maybe it's only beta then ;-)
<Nafallo> still want to thank whoever did that :-)
<samtb> hi guys, just started getting random e-mails about answers.launchpad.net questions i have nothing to do with
<Nafallo> samtb: you're not the first :-)
<samtb> okay
<flacoste> popey: bug 109652 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109652 in malone "Non-admin team member can make the team a bug/answer contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652
<flacoste> popey: so should we unregsiter the ubuntu-helpteam as well?
<popey> i would yes 
<flacoste> popey: ok, thx
<popey> we have a mailing list - could ping a message to that to let them know?
<popey> Ubuntu-helpteam@lists.ubuntu.com
<flacoste> popey: ok, i'll register on that list and send out the email
<flacoste> popey: meant to do that for a while anyway (registering one that list)
<samtb> okay consider it confirmed ;)
<samtb> take it that it is being worked on then?
<Nafallo> samtb: indeed it is :-)
<samtb> okay thanks
<pochu> mrevell: hi, I've just read your message to the lp-users ml. I've also received 3 answers mails, though I wasn't subscribed to any of them, and I've seen that the BugSquad and the LP beta testers was subscribed to those answers
<mrevell> hi pochu
<pochu> I've already removed them as answer contacts, but maybe that was the issue you were talking about
<mrevell> pochu: Yeah, it appears someone made some teams into support contacts for Ubuntu.
<mrevell> pochu: We're fixing the problem now.
<pochu> do you mean that bug report to not let team members subscribe their team as answer or bug contact? :)
<mrevell> pochu: In that we're removing those teams as support contacts and we're also going to allow only team admins to set that team as a support contact.
<pochu> cool :)
<pochu> btw, I've sent 4 mails to bugs.lp.net, have they also been hold? since those bugs haven't been updated
<pochu> mrevell: since you said in your message that the mail from lp was suspended, but not the mail from outside to lp
<mrevell> BjornT: pochu asks if mail into Launchpad Bug Tracker is also suspended.
<BjornT> mrevell, pochu: yes, all mail from launchpad is suspended until the problem has been resolved.
<pochu> BjornT: is that mail lost, or will it be updated later?
<mrevell> BjornT: What about if pochu uses the Bug Tracker email interface? He should expect bugs to update as normal, yeah?
<pochu> yeah, that's what I mean ^ :)
<BjornT> mrevell, pochu: oh, right, *into* launchpad. hmm, not sure. i'd guess not, but i'm not sure exactly how the outgoing mail was suspended.
<BjornT> pochu: in either case, no bug mail should be lost, though.
<pochu> ok, I'll look again tonight, to see if those bugs have been updated
<pochu> thank you folks!
<statik> BjornT: is there a reviewers meeting today?
<BjornT> statik: right, forgot about that. let's have one in 15 minutes.
<statik> BjornT: I think I had the meeting time wrong? I see 1400 UTC, but had forgotten to update my local calendar
<BjornT> barry, bac, flacoste, salgado: reviewer meeting in 15 minutes
<bac> rt
* statik stops trying to do basic math and forbids himself from scheduling anything today
<barry> BjornT: k
<flacoste> flacoste: ok
<BjornT> statik: no, it was supposed to be at 1400 UTC. i just forgot due to being busy, and two holidays, so i forgot that it was wednesday today :)
<barry> BjornT: where are the reviewer meetings described in the wiki?
<bac> barry: https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeetingAgenda
<barry> bac: thanks.  same time/place every week?
<BjornT> barry: yeah, it's usually the same time every week. this week it's a bit later than usual, since i forgot about it.
<barry> BjornT: np.  actually it's good, so i didn't miss it :)
<BjornT> ok, welcome to this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status.
<BjornT>  * Other Business
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me
<barry> me
<bac> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> salgado: ping?
<salgado> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> i'll be at uds next week, and i'm not sure how the schedule will look like.
<BjornT> can anyone chair the meeting next week for me?
<flacoste> i can
<BjornT> thanks flacoste 
<lifeless> hi guys
<BjornT> the meeting should be at the usual time next week, 2007-05-09 at 1400 UTC
<BjornT> hi lifeless 
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are 10 open reviews, 8 of them are over the 2 day service target.
<flacoste> hmm, i have an issue here
<BjornT> the oldest one belong to kiko, not sure whether he's reviewed it or not.
<BjornT> flacoste: what issue?
<flacoste> wasn't the age of the branch supposed to remove week-ends?
<lifeless> not currently.
<lifeless> the colouring removes weekends.
<lifeless> if its coloured, its over target taking weekends into account.
<flacoste> lifeless: are you sure?
<lifeless> 100%
<flacoste> because i am pretty sure that it's not working then
<flacoste> i had no branch assigned friday, and when I came in on monday i had one which was coloured and marked 3 days old
<BjornT> SteveA: you have two old branches in your review queue
<BjornT> flacoste: the age is counted from when the branch was set to needs-review, not when it was added to your queue. might that be the cause of it?
<flacoste> BjornT: probably then
<lifeless> flacoste: interesting. We'll need to follow up with jamesh on this, but I am very confident that the colouring does account for weekends. As BjornT says its not how ong its allocated to *you*
<lifeless> the 3 days and coloured is interesting though
<lifeless> weekend is 2 days, so it would have to be lying right on the boundary I think
<BjornT> i wonder if it would make sense to have two ages, one for how long the branch has been pending review, and one for how long it's been pending review in the reviewer's queue.
<BjornT> might be too complicated, though.
<barry> while we're making suggestions about pending-reviews... :)  how about sortable column headers?
<BjornT> barry: why do you need to sort the reviews?
<barry> BjornT: might be nice to all the reviews sorted by age or state age or reviewer
<barry> maybe not though
<flacoste> BjornT: it only makes sense to track the age separately if the SLA is 48 hours once it's been assigned
* barry might be too n00b to make suggestions
<flacoste> if the SLA is 48 hours once its on PendingReviews, we should only track age since needs-review
<flacoste> it's just though luck for the reviewers who get assigned a review late
<lifeless> the SLA is time in needs-review
<BjornT> lifeless: what is the current SLA, btw? i think it was since the branch was set to needs-review before, but in your introduction e-mail you wrote 48 hours after it has been allocated to a reviewer
<lifeless> its the allocator (mainly me)'s job to allocate it promptly.
<lifeless> BjornT: did I? crap.
<BjornT> ok, most of the new reviewers are here, so they now what the expected SLA is now.
<BjornT> so, let's move on.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> how are the new reviewers doing? have you started doing any reviews yet?
<bac> did a couple with kiko.  haven't done the one assigned to me yet.
<barry> BjornT: none have been assigned to me yet
<bac> how do we work with mentors now?  send the review to them first or just to the list?
<lifeless> to the mentor
<lifeless> discuss with the mentor
<lifeless> then send to the list
<statik> did one with salgado, but haven't been assigned one yet
<lifeless> thats what I *suggest* anyhow; you can do differently if you want. I wouldn't want the reviewee being confused though
<statik> I think this process of discussing with the mentor first and then sending to the list will work well
<lifeless> having two discussions about the review at once would be confusing IMO
<bac> lifeless: sounds good.
<barry> agreed
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> anything else?
<flacoste> not from me
<BjornT> cool, meeting ended. thanks for coming!
<barry> thanks!
<lifeless> thanks BjornT 
<statik> thanks BjornT (and lifeless!)
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<ubotu> New bug: #111793 in launchpad-answers "Supported languages will not be shown in some cases when asking questions from the Project facet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111793
<Tokyrn> a we quand meme sa sature moins les basse
<ubotu> New bug: #111766 in launchpad "Launchpad suddenly sending mail from answers.ubuntu.com to me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111766
<ubotu> New bug: #111783 in blueprint "In internet explorer 6 the sidebar doesn't display correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111783
<ubotu> New bug: #111765 in launchpad "launchpad not update immidiatly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111765
<ubotu> New bug: #111785 in malone "Actions navigation bar appear to be in the center of the page in Opera 9.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111785
<ubotu> New bug: #111798 in launchpad "In I.E 6.0.2800.1106CO bed help bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111798
<Dal90> Looking to be pointed in the right direction as to how to upload revised source for translation into an existing project -- https://launchpad.net/democracy
<Lumiere> 
<Vir> hi, I have never succeeded in logging into launchpad when sent there from apport - no error message; it just shows the same page again "Log in or register with Launchpad"
<Dal90> And the person who set that up for us is travelling overseas and in limited communication right now.
<Vir> In another browser window I'm now successfully logged in and it still doesn't work
<SteveA> Dal90: maybe carlos or jtv can help you
<carlos> Dal90: hi
<Dal90> Hi Carlos!
<carlos> Dal90: what could I do for you?
<ubotu> New bug: #111799 in blueprint "Blueprint name validation broken" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111799
<Dal90> I'm the fairly new sysadmin for Participatory Culture Foundation...we have new files that need to go to https://launchpad.net/democracy for translation.
<Dal90> But I'm not sure how to do it, and I don't think I'm in the right group security wise.
<SteveA> Vir: are you saying that you can use launchpad normally, with a web browser, but you can't use it with apport?
<Vir> SteveA: it might just be that cookies were disabled, gimme a second
<Vir> SteveA: still launchpad should give a useful error message then...
<SteveA> Vir: yeah, don't do that ;-)
<SteveA> yes, it should
<carlos> Dal90: you must be either the project owner (or member of a team that owns it) or the one that uploaded the initial .pot file
<carlos> Dal90: so you need to be a member of https://launchpad.net/~pcf/
<Dal90> Who should I contact to be put on a team?  Greg Opperman who set it up for us is travelling and in very limited ocmmunication.
<carlos> to be able to upload updates
<SteveA> although, if a user of the web disables cookies, then I expect that user will be aware that some websites won't function correctly.
<Vir> SteveA: yeah, works now. Please put some error message there when cookies are disabled...
<SteveA> Vir: yeah, we should do that.  it's not going to be a high priority though.
<carlos> Dal90: any of the admin members listed on https://launchpad.net/~pcf/+members are able to add you to that team
<SteveA> Vir: out of interest, why were your cookies disabled?
<Dal90> Ah -- OK.  I'll contact Chris.
<Dal90> Thanks.
<carlos> Dal90: you are welcome
<Vir> SteveA: because I always disable cookies until I know that I need them
<Vir> SteveA: So when the website tells me the reason why it needs cookies I consider to enable them
<SteveA> Vir: in that case, please point me at a website that tells you "you aren't using cookies, and you need them for this site" so that I can see how they do it
<SteveA> Vir: as a quick fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/111804
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111804 in launchpad "say "you must have cookies enabled" on login page" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 02 May, 1600UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> Vir: a more complicated fix would involve checking to see if you have chosen to not accept cookies, then telling you that you specifically need to do so.
<Vir> SteveA: both would be ok for me
<Vir> but no feedback at all and just show the same page again is bad :(
<SteveA> thanks for reporting the problem, Vir 
<mrevell> Welcome to the Launchpad Users' meeting for 2 May 2007!
<Vir> SteveA: hmm, just tried what amazon would say about disabled cookies - but that site just works without cookies as well...
<mrevell> Here's the agenda:
<mrevell> * Update on Launchpad outbound mail suspension
<mrevell> * Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell> * Invitation to beta team
<mrevell> * Issue of the week
<mrevell> * User questions
<mrevell> * Next meeting
<mrevell> Okay, onto our first item
<mrevell> Update on Launchpad outbound mail suspension
<mrevell> Earlier today, we suspended all outbound email from Launchpad.
<mrevell> Someone had added a number of teams as support contacts for Ubuntu.
<mrevell> This meant that many people received email notification of support requests that they had not asked for.
<mrevell> We have removed those teams from Ubuntu's support contacts list.
<mrevell> We have also temporarily removed the facility to add a team as a support contact for a project or distribution.
<mrevell> Within the next couple of days we'll re-enable the ability to add a team as a support contact. 
<mrevell> However, only team admins will be able to add their team as a support contact.
<mrevell> Launchpad is now sending email again and much queued email should now have been delivered.
<mrevell> However, we decided to remove Answer Tracker email from the queue so as to avoid further annoying people who did not want to receieve the Ubuntu support contact mail.
<mrevell> All Answer Tracker email from now will be sent as normal.
<mrevell> If you are a support contact for Ubuntu or any other project/distro, please check the relevant "Needs attention" list.
<mrevell> We're sorry for the inconvenience this has caused.
<mrevell> Any questions or comments?
<popey> about that or something else?
<mrevell> popey: About that. General questions coming up later.
<popey> ok
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Ok
<mrevell> Could any other members of the Launchpad team present please introduce yourselves, saying what you work on in LP?
<SteveA> hi, I'm Steve Alexander
<ubotu> New bug: #111804 in launchpad "say "you must have cookies enabled" on login page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111804
<mrevell> Thanks SteveA
<SteveA> I share management duties on the Launchpad team with kiko (who isn't here at present)
<mrevell> If we need any other members of the team to answer questions, I'll ping them as we go.
<mrevell> Onto the next item.
<mrevell> The Launchpad Beta Testers team is an opportunity for Launchpad users to try new features and to give feedback.
<mrevell> We're not presently testing any features on the Launchpad private beta.
<mrevell> However, if you'd like to join in time for when we next test a feature, please sign up at:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<popey> I note the site doesn't redirect to the beta site any more..
<popey> (for me)
<mrevell> popey: That's right. We've removed the redirect as we're not currently testing any features.
<mrevell> popey: You can still use the beta site, if you prefer, by entering the URL directly.
<mrevell> popey: We'll reintroduce the redirect when we're testing the next set of features.
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<mrevell> Onto the issue of the week.
<mrevell> If you've encountered a problem whilst using Launchpad and would like me to raise it with the Launchpad developers, please tell me about it now.
<popey> can i mention a bug raised today
<mrevell> popey: sure, please do
<popey> bug 111751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111751 in launchpad-answers "Possibility of cleaning the "Need Attention" tag" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111751
<popey> someone today was going round rejecting tickets
<popey> the someone being the person who reported that bug
<popey> his rationale was that the user had said that the problem was resolved
<popey> but had not explicitly closed the ticket
<popey> so I suggected a bug should be reported to add a feature whereby nominated people can close other peoples tickets 
<popey> so they dont show up as needing information
<ddaa> is it possible to see the list of proposed specs for an event, or is there a bug about missing this feature? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5805
<flacoste> popey: what is the problem with leaving the question in the 'answered' state?
<flacoste> that's why we have an Answered and Solved statuses
<popey> makes it hard to pick out the ones to work on
<mrevell> ddaa: Is that an issue for the Launchpad users' meeting?
<popey> if you list all that "need information"
<ddaa> mrevell: you tell me
<flacoste> popey: Answered questions shouldn't show up in the Need attention report
<ddaa> so far, it's just one open question for which I have no good answer
<popey> but if the person replys "thanks, thats great"
<popey> its no longer answered is it/
<popey> its "needs attention"
<mrevell> ddaa: Okay, thanks. 
<flacoste> popey: right, if the person said 'Thanks' and click 'I'm still having this problem'
<flacoste> but you could answer with 'My pleasure, but please confirm that this is solved.' to remove the 'need attention flag again'.
<popey> that leads to two things
<popey> back last year people were going round answering every open message with "please close this"
<popey> I would get like 20 at a time
<popey> and another thing I can't think of
<flacoste> popey: but last year we didn't have Answered/open distinction
<popey> we can continue this conversation in the bug report if you like mrevell ?
<popey> true
<jordi_> mrevell: I suppose this has been debated to death already but I haven't been following closely. What's with 1.0's huge emblem icons. ie, now there's loads of user profiles with emblems horribly stretched
<mrevell> popey: Thanks for raising the issue, it looks as though it's something you may be able to discuss directly with flacoste.
<popey> ok
<mrevell> jordi_: Hello!
<mrevell> popey: I'll raise it nonetheless.
<jordi_> hey dude!
<flacoste> popey: is the 'thanks'-and-click-i-still-have-the-problem behaviour as common as the thanks-and-click-i-solved-my-problem behaviour?
<popey> i dont have definitive stats to answer that
<popey> its common enough
<popey> common enough that we get launchpad mails reaping the old tickets pretty much every day
<popey> some of which are definately "answered" comprehensively
<mrevell> jordi_: Thanks for raising that. I'll mention it in tomorrow's developer meeting. In the mean time, I've asked salgado if he can give us answer.
<flacoste> popey: ok, i have a suggestion for this but will continue the discussion on the bug report
<popey> ok, cool
<sinzu1> reading flacoste's boolean statement about behaviour, I can see why users are choosing the wrong button. better labeling might fix the problem.
<mrevell> Thanks everyone. Do we have any other issues that you'd like me to raise with the LP dev team?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<salgado> hey jordi_. launchpad now expects all images uploaded by users to have an exact dimension
<mrevell> 1
<flacoste> mrevell: 
<mrevell> flacoste: hi
<flacoste> mrevell: did you answer jordi's question?
<flacoste> ah, salgado just did!
<mrevell> flacoste: I pinged salgado to give him an answer.
<popey> yeah, the +branding page tells you what size to make the images/logos
<salgado> jordi_, and the size is also hardcoded into the HTML, causing the image to be stretched
<mrevell> thanks ddaa, popey and jordi_ for raising issues. Thanks salgado, flacoste and sinzui for your input.
<jordi_> salgado: still I wonder about the older ones
<jordi_> salgado: I see. hrm.
<popey> jordi_: mail them and tell them their pictures suck! :)
<salgado> if you try to upload an image now it'll only accept images with that exact dimension
<ddaa> mrevell: well, I did not mean to suggest that for the users meeting
<ddaa> It was just an independent question...
<mrevell> ddaa: Ah, well, you did, so thanks :)
<salgado> but when this was changed the existing images were not taken into account
<jordi_> popey: right :)
<jordi_> popey: MY picture sucks :P
<popey> salgado: could you do a job that imagemagick converts the old images that are not the "right" resolution?
<popey> to pad them with whitespace or something?
<popey> as a one-time effort
<jordi_> yeah, I can see some workarounds to it for people with old pics
<sinzui> jordi_: I understand what you are saying. I remade my mugshot. There are a number of ways to fix the problem.
<mrevell> Okay, I'd like to move to our second from last item.
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> Ah, clipboard problem there
<mrevell> User questions
<mrevell> We have only one on the agenda page:
<mrevell> #
<mrevell> Is it a plan to add XML-RPC support to launchpad or similar remote access other than parsing HTML ? (ploum)
<mrevell> It appears that ploum isn't present. However, I do have an answer for his/her questions.
<mrevell> We do plan to offer an XML-RPC interface, with a concerted effort over the coming months.
<mrevell> So, ploum, if you read the logs for this meeting and hunt for your nick, I hope that answers your question.
<mrevell> Do we have any other user questions for the LP team?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Okay, so we just have to set the time of the next meeting. I propose Wednesday 16th May at 08:00 UTC. Any objections? Note: the time is to make it more suitable for people in Australia and NZ.
<mrevell> If there are no objections, that's the end of the meeting.
<mrevell> Thanks to everyone who took part.
<statik> thanks for running the meeting mrevell
<mrevell> statik: thanks :)
<popey> 08:00!
<popey> blimey, you're dedicated
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<mrevell> popey: That's 9am UK time, no too bad :)
<popey> 10AM CET - even better :)
<popey> oh, not next week, week after
* popey slaps head
<mrevell> popey: :)
<mrevell> popey: I think every other week will work out better, particularly as I'm available the rest of the time if people have a particular issue.
<popey> sure
<popey> wasnt complaining.. just wanted to wave from UDS :)
<popey> any LP guys going to UDS?
<mrevell> popey: I'll be here, receiving your Spanish wave :)
<popey> O_o
<mrevell> popey: BjornT and kiko will be there, I think. possibly cprov too.
<popey> groovy
<luisbg> Hello all, I need a small favor from a Launchpad admin
<popey> luisbg: i recommend you ask your question. 
<luisbg> I need a project passed to distro, and I need to delete an other project (to avoid future redundancies)
<luisbg> the project to pass to distro is ubuntustudio
<luisbg> and the one to delete is ubuntustudio-project
<mrevell> luisbg: Hi
<luisbg> mrevell, Hello =)
<mrevell> luisbg: My colleague statik is a good person to speak to about that. I'm not sure if he's around at this moment, though.
<luisbg> mrevell, let's see if he appears since you mentioned his nick
<luisbg> if not I will wait for him to do, and talk with him
<luisbg> mrevell, thanks
<luisbg> right now we have two projects for ubuntu studio, which makes sense
<mrevell> luisbg: I've got to go now. However, feel free to email me - matthew.revel@canonical.com - if statik doesn't come back in the next few mins.
<luisbg> and since we want to use launchpad more properly for our soon to be released distro, we would like to be able to use the distro stuff ;)
<luisbg> mrevell, OK see ya
<mrevell> luisbg: Yeah, I think statik is a good person to speak to first.
<bdmurray> morning
<bdmurray> I found something that might be a bug in Malone and was wondering if anyone had heard of it
<bdmurray> It's possible to click the assigned to "somebody else" radio button without putting in a name and no warning is given.
<statik> hey there luisbg and mrevell
<luisbg> hello statik 
<luisbg> have you read what we talked?
<statik> luisbg: yes. we're happy to register you as a distro, I've been talking with Troy about this
<statik> are you in touch with Troy?
<luisbg> yes
<luisbg> he has been a big help
<statik> okay, great.
<luisbg> I'm a launchpad newbie and he is helping me learn to manage the ubuntu studio lauchpad distro page
<luisbg> and the team page too
<luisbg> we really need to start getting organized through it
<statik> luisbg: we'll get this taken care of then. one cautionary note so that you aren't surprised: not all the functionality that ubuntu uses is hooked up to the web interface, so there will be some things you see in ubuntu that you won't be able to use in your distro (because they require manual processes behind the scenes)
<statik> for example, you won't be able to do much with packages
<statik> however, you should be able to make good use of answers and bugs
<luisbg> OK
<luisbg> will the package handling be added in future versions of launchpad or you guys don't see no need?
<troy_s> statik: What are the percentage chances of providing a full list of UbuntuStudio linked packages and having them manually entered so that they are regged for V1.0?
<statik> in future
<statik> troy_s: not very high
<luisbg> it's so we can help with bugs of the packages that are important for our distro
<luisbg> instead of making it separate
<luisbg> we fix ubuntu's packages and both parties have the benefit
<luisbg> hey tsmithe <- he is an ubuntu studio developer
<tsmithe> hi all :)
* tsmithe adds this to the autojoin list
<tsmithe> +1 for ubuntustudio-dev
<ddaa> ubuntustudio folks are annoying: they keep asking stuff that we have been meaning to do from the very start but somehow didn't make it out yet.
<luisbg> ddaa, that makes us annoying?
<beuno> luisbg: I think it was ironic
<ddaa> in the sense that you are doing very good requests
<beuno> :D
<ddaa> that we cannot do yet, and that's annoying
<luisbg> LOL
<luisbg> so please tell us when you will can
<beuno> ddaa has a special way of communicating
<luisbg> and we will stop asking every now and then
<ddaa> please continue
<luisbg> I will for sure
<luisbg> we are really interested in what we are asking for
<ddaa> why do people always thing that "annoying" is bad?
<ddaa> take an example
<ddaa> RMS is incredibly annoying
<ddaa> but that's why he's important and good too
<luisbg> I see
<ddaa> (though some people argue that he got that balance a bit wrong)
<luisbg> so how is it that you have been meaning to do but somehow haven't?
<ddaa> in general, the distro derivation support you're asking for
<ddaa> launcphad is meant to make distro derivation a breeze
<ddaa> on a lot of levels
<luisbg> a breeze = easy and quick?
<ddaa> yes
<luisbg> sorry if my english isn't the bestest (just kidding)
<luisbg> so it is meant to be that way, but it hasn't been implemented yet?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> (in the outlines, I dunno about the very specifics)
<luisbg> I've heard it is going to be discussed in UDS
<luisbg> that's a meeting I won't miss for sure
<ddaa> I guess you're referring to NoMoreSourcePackage...
<ddaa> also, there's the PPA stuff which is step in the distro derivation support too
<luisbg>  distribution support topic
<luisbg> PPA?
<ddaa> PersonalPackageArchives
<luisbg> oooh yes
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kmos] : Launchpad 1.0, https://launchpad.net/ | Next user meeting: Wed 16 May, 0800UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 03 May 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ubotu> New bug: #111855 in launchpad "Subcribed bugs lacks "via duplicates"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111855
<ubotu> New bug: #33074 in malone "Not possible to mark As Duplicate of private bug" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33074
<Rinchen> ah the joys of being on ipv6 where you resets, timeouts, and collisions don't happen. :-)
#launchpad 2007-05-03
<poolie> i really wish i could set tags and severity when filing a bug
<jml> yes
<jml> me too
<ajmitch> you can set tags when filing
<spiv> poolie: I think you may be able to do that via the email interface?
<ajmitch> an example of a preloaded tag: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?field.tags=needs-packaging
<ajmitch> not particularly UI-friendly in this case :)
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced at least has a field for tags
* ajmitch imagines it'll be the same for the bzr product
<poolie> ajmitch: you mean i can edit the url by hand?
<poolie> uh
<poolie> well, thankyou for telling me but ffs that's not very usable
<ajmitch> the advanced page has a field for it
<ajmitch> but not one for severity
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<Nafallo> morning mpt :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #111937 in malone "Assigning bug to someone else, without saying who, produces no warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111937
<mpt> bdmurray, ^^^
<mpt> Thanks for letting us know.
<bdmurray> mpt: thanks, I wasn't sure if someone had reported it yet
<mpt> If in doubt, report it
<bdmurray> by the way do know why people.launchpad.net fails the way it does?
<mpt> bdmurray, for the same reason fqwhgads.launchpad.net fails the way it does
<shirish> guys I have filed a bug upstream & want to link it with the bug I have already filed in launchpad, how do I link the two of them?
<shirish> the bug in question is https://bugs.launchpad.net/sabayon/+bug/111775
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111775 in sabayon "sabayon has a very thin man page " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt> shirish, click "sabayon" in the Affects table
<mpt> then in the "Remote Watch" section, choose the appropriate bugtracker from the menu
<mpt> ... and click the radiobutton next to it (ugh)
<mpt> and enter the bug number in the field provided
<shirish> mpt: aha, that's cool, although this is not intuitive for most people to find out
<mpt> I know, it's a continuing problem
<shirish> if a bug has to be filed for it, it should be in launchpad right, or somewhere else?
<mpt> What do you mean by "it"?
<mpt> The sabayon problem?
<mpt> Or the problem with Launchpad being unintuitive?
<shirish> the latter, the problem with launchpad not being intuitive
<shirish> atleast in this aspect of it
<mpt> I've just reported part of it, bug 111944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111944 in malone "URL expected when adding an upstream, but bug number expected when changing an upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111944
<mpt> and I'm just about to report another part
<shirish> hey cool, I'll just subscribe to it :p
<shirish> and the other one, just lemme know the link
<ubotu> New bug: #111942 in malone "Email bombardment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111942
<ubotu> New bug: #111944 in malone "URL expected when adding an upstream, but bug number expected when changing an upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111944
<shirish> mpt: malone is built in-house right?
<mpt> shirish, bug 111946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111946 in malone "For non-LP upstream, bug watch should be mutually exclusive with assignee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111946
<mpt> shirish, yes, it's a Canonical production
<mpt> Now, are there any other specific problems with what you tried to do, other than those two I reported?
<shirish> mpt: nope, that's cool actually as I am on the lp beta tester team also so it was part my thing also, but doesn't matter as far as it gets reported ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #111946 in malone "For non-LP upstream, bug watch should be mutually exclusive with assignee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111946
<shirish> ok guys signing off from here, thanx mpt :)
<mpt> huh
<mpt> Didn't there used to be a way to turn a question into a bug report?
<BjornT_> you can create a bug report from the question and link them together
<mpt> oh, I guess the link is not present if the question is already linked to a bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #111956 in malone "Cannot search for identifier containing underscores" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111956
<mpt> That's something that isn't as obvious as it could be because of the Actions menu
<BjornT_> mpt: btw, how's the fix for making LP usable in Opera again coming along?
<mpt> BjornT_, I'll get that done by the end of today
<BjornT_> mpt: cool. i'm getting sick of having to start firefox everytime i want to use LP :)
<mdke> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey mdke
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> morning carlos
<mdke> wow, good job with openoffice.org
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<SteveA> mpt: I was looking at the menus in opera, and I noticed the actions portlets in the centre of the page there too
<SteveA> mpt: I'm interested to know what causes that, as it may be pertinent to my fixing the menus there
<mpt> SteveA, the Opera problem is because while Opera 9 is apparently excluded from a CSS filter that is supposed to target only IE7, Opera 9.2 does end up being targeted
<mpt> so the CSS that's meant to correct the layout mistake that IE7 makes, Opera applies too without having made the layout mistake in the first place, so the end result is wrong
<mpt> It won't be pertinent to fixing the menus, unfortunately.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #112056 in launchpad "The support tracker shouldn't send out e-mails with urls to beta LP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112056
<mpt> That's a duplicate of a Rejected bug, iirc
<mpt> (which perhaps shouldn't be Rejected)
<ubotu> New bug: #111800 in sbuild "sbuild attempts to satisfy versioned depencies and fails - causes packages to FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111800
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #112086 in launchpad "No "attach file" option when submitting bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112086
* mpt yawns
<ddaa> Strange.
<ddaa> I always feel a craving for pizza one minute before the meeting.
<indraveni> statik, hi
<indraveni> statik, how are you
<statik> indraveni: excellent! how are you?
<statik> indraveni: I believe our weekly launchpad meeting is starting momentarily on this channel
<jtv> should be
<SteveA> Hello!  Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.
<indraveni> statik, oh great, then I joined in the right time
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, this channel will be devoted to talking about ongoing launchpad development.
<SteveA> who is here todya?
<statik> me
<matsubara> me
<allenap> me
<sinzui> me
<jtv> me
<bac_afk> me
<barry> me
<ddaa> me
<salgado> me
<jamesh> me
<flacoste> me
<mwhudson> me
<mthaddon> me
<mpt> me
<ddaa> got sentences from jml+thumper
<BjornT_> me
<kiko> oi
<indraveni> me
<SteveA> hi indraveni.  welcome.
<indraveni> SteveA, thankyou :)
<SteveA> JonathanK: welcome!
<kiko> SteveA, bigjools and cprov are with me.
<SteveA> JonathanK will be working on the blueprint tracker, starting in a few weeks.  Right now, he's helping out on various other parts of Launchpad to learn how it all works.
<kiko> we are in a meeting with mdz
<kiko> so bear with us :-/
<SteveA> ok
<schwuk> me
<SteveA> launchpad developers: did you get the email about activity reports and "three team sentences" for this meeting?
<SteveA> quite poll: please say either "got it" or "what email?"
<SteveA> got it
<statik> SteveA: got it
<schwuk> got it
<salgado> got it
<mpt> got it
<barry> got it
<bac> got it
<sinzui> got it
<mwhudson> got it (via thumper)
<jamesh> got it
<jtv> got it
<flacoste> got it
<matsubara> got it
<allenap> got it
<BjornT_> got it
<mthaddon> got it
<carlos> got it
<ddaa> got it (thx to jml for pointing me to it)
<carlos> and me... O:-)
<bigjools> got it
<SteveA> great
<schwuk> SteveA: I've also got mrevell's update for you
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * TestsStyleGuide (flacoste)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week
<BjornT_> i will be at uds next  week
<SteveA> I guess some people will be travelling or at meetings
<SteveA> anyone else?
<SteveA> * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> no actions
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 97245, 92164
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97245 in launchpad "Clicking "Back to team" button on +join page for restricted team results in UnexpectedFormData" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97245 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Bug 92164 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/92164 is private
<matsubara> salgado, any news on a fix for bug 97245? It's the top UFD exception.
<matsubara> OOPS-487C1064 shows that bug 92164 is still triggered. SteveA or jamesh, could
<matsubara> you take a look? I have other oops as examples, all of them in the +newaccount
<matsubara> page.
<ubotu> Bug 92164 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/92164 is private
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/487C1064
<kiko> matsubara, I spoke to gavin about the bug tracker oopses that are going on
<jamesh> matsubara: fix for new OOPS reports is committed, and on the proposed cherry picks list
<kiko> matsubara, he put up this page on them: https://launchpad.canonical.com/GavinPanella/Bug81014
<SteveA> jamesh: see bug report please
<salgado> matsubara, I didn't see it got assigned to me
<SteveA> jamesh: I don't want to mark that bug fixed until we have removed the vulnerability from the data
<allenap> kiko, matsubara: wrong page, try https://launchpad.canonical.com/GavinPanella/Notes instead :)
<matsubara> kiko: the sourcepackage one?
<matsubara> the KeyError on sourcepackagename I mean
<kiko> matsubara, garr, what allenap said
<kiko> yes
<kiko> yes to both
<SteveA> jamesh: I'm talking about a different bug :-)
<SteveA> jamesh: sorry
<matsubara> kiko: ok, that's on my list to check
<jamesh> SteveA: actually, I think I'm talking about the same bug as you
<matsubara> SteveA, jamesh: yes, you're talking about the same bug, but that's #90384 which jamesh just landed
<kiko> matsubara, I already spoke to him about them -- I've asked for fixes and cherry-picks
<matsubara> thanks kiko.
<kiko> jamesh, can you talk to allenap about the URI issue there?
<matsubara> and thanks allenap 
<allenap> matsubara: np :)
<matsubara> SteveA: the one I mentioned now is about the WSGI bug
<SteveA> matsubara: about OOPS-487C1064, looks to me like the code fixing it hasn't been rolled out.  at least, that would be my first guess.
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/487C1064
<jamesh> kiko: sure.  After the meeting?
<kiko> jamesh, please -- it's an oopser and an interesting one at that, and it has to do with the URI class.
<matsubara> SteveA, it has, we're running r4182 since monday and that one was fixed on 4168 IIRC
<kiko> matsubara, and no cherrypick? I requested a few but am not sure if 4168 was included
<SteveA> jamesh: I guess that we have a new request, but the original wsgi environment :-(
<matsubara> I'll add the new oops that happened since the rollout to the report and maybe you (jamesh and SteveA) could followup from there.
<allenap> jamesh: after the meeting I'll update my notes with the discussion kiko and I had
<mthaddon> kiko: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<kiko> allenap, grab jamesh before he disappears into australia. :)
<matsubara> kiko: ? 4182 should include 4168
<SteveA> jamesh: perhaps on a retry we get a cloned request, not the original one
<kiko> doh
<kiko> DOH
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  HTTPRequest.retry() does create a new request.
<SteveA> jamesh: in which case we need to look at the added keys when cloning a request, and note in the clone that the keys were validly added
<jamesh> SteveA: we could probably preserve the list of keys we set previously though.
<jamesh> yes.
<matsubara> cool, that sounds like a plan. thanks jamesh and SteveA 
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done with the oops report and will follow on with the bug report from joey
<SteveA> thanks
<matsubara>  * Bug report
<matsubara> congrats to jml and mthaddon for merging Bug #92484
<matsubara> congrats to cprov for fixing Bug #52707 and Bug #107068
<matsubara> congrats to danilo for fixing Bug #91089
<matsubara> congrats to jamesh for fixing Bug #90384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52707 in soyuz "please propagate -security uploads to -updates" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52707 - Assigned to JulianEdwards (julian-edwards)
<ubotu> Bug 107068 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107068 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91089 in rosetta "Email address can be viewed by users who are not logged in" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91089 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<matsubara> Bug #30602 - kiko - 2006-02-06 - Rosetta, Critical, in progress - Lots of
<matsubara> OOPSes. kiko, delayed by sprinting?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<matsubara> Bug #46982 - danilo - 2006-05-27 - Rosetta, Critical, not started -
<matsubara> Infrastructure issues - Blocked on Firefox import. danilo, there is still a
<matsubara> delay here I presume since it hasn't landed yet. Correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> matsubara, yes, and I think we should bump that down to high.
<carlos> kiko: really, could we take over that bug?
<matsubara> danilo is on vacation, carlos do you have any status from him about it?
<kiko> carlos, no, you should open gutsy. :)
<carlos> matsubara: yeah, it's still delayed also, I moved it to High
<matsubara> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, not
<matsubara> started. mthaddon, if I am correct, this is actually started as I saw an RT
<matsubara> request enabling the solution. Can you update the bug to reflect that status
<matsubara> please?
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<carlos> kiko: I mean, after Gutsy
<carlos> kiko: :-)
<kiko> carlos, we'll see when we get there. :)
<carlos> kiko: ok
<matsubara> thanks carlos and kiko 
<matsubara> Bug #109652, first reported on 2007-04-24, Answers, flacoste - Critical, not
<matsubara> started. flacoste, I know we've taken some temporary steps to halt abuse in
<matsubara> production. Is there a plan on the longer term fix?
<matsubara> Bjorn, bug #109652 has a malone bug task, should it be critical as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109652 in launchpad-answers "Non-admin team member can make the team a bug/answer contact" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<matsubara> Bug #111429, first reported on 2007-05-01, Launchpad, mpt - Critical. not
<matsubara> started. Probably introduced by the 1.0 rollout..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Launchpad left hand menus (actions box and others) floating in the middle of the page in Opera 9.20" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<flacoste> matsubara: fix should be completed today
<mthaddon> matsubara: have an RT request to begin the first stage of bug 107912
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<matsubara> thanks flacoste 
<BjornT_> matsubara: i don't think the malone task should be critical. only certain people are allowed to set the bug contact for a distribution or product.
<mpt> matsubara, I'll have that fixed by the end of the day
<matsubara> Bug #112 - jtv - 2005-01-31 - Rosetta, High, confirmed - Promoted to high
<matsubara> priority last September. jtv, I see you've resurrected Dafydd's spec. Any
<matsubara> progress here?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112 in rosetta "Search for packages per language" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<jtv> No, that's been shelved for the higher-priority Gutsy work.
<matsubara> right, thanks everyone for the status reports and for fixing everything so promptly
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done, thank you
<kiko> matsubara, by gutsy work we really mean "preparing rosetta for dealing with new distroreleases without excessive effort".
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<kiko> right jtv?
<kiko> :)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<jtv> kiko: err..  sure!
<SteveA> no new bug tags were proposed by anyone
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> mthaddon: anything to report?
<kiko> jtv, I mean you are the process police last I heard
* ddaa thinks "Karma Police"
<mthaddon> SteveA: not much apart from a few rollouts - I see there's a cherry pick for today and also expecting one more, I think
<mthaddon> SteveA: for yesterday's cowboy fix
<SteveA> we still have edge shut down
<ddaa> mthaddon: will add cherrypick request, fell through the cracks.
<SteveA> to wait until flacoste's proper fix has landed
<SteveA> then we can run edge again
<SteveA> when it has that code on it
<mthaddon> ddaa: is this related to yesterday's issue, or another one?
<ddaa> mthaddon: another, email-related branch-scanner oopses
<mthaddon> ddaa: ok, cool 
<mthaddon> SteveA: besides that just waiting on an RT request to be able to test Apache load balancer
<mthaddon> need a host entry set up..
<SteveA> ok
<mthaddon> other than that, I think that's it
<SteveA> in a future meeting, we can look at splitting this section into production+staging dealing with deployment, cherrypicks etc.
<SteveA> and a DBA report from stub
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<mthaddon> np
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<mpt> 27840, the brilliant certificate
<matsubara> SteveA: RT 27799 rsync OOPS from potassium to devpad
<mwhudson> ah, i have two rts open: #27843, #27844
<mwhudson> (which i may not have filed quite properly)
<mwhudson> about getting superpowers necessary to help ddaa with code imports
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> any more?
<ddaa> mh... filed two RT last week which got promptly fixed
<SteveA> that's great
<ddaa> should I report them post-facto?
<mthaddon> ddaa: you obviously have the magic touch
<SteveA> ddaa: no
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<jtv> ddaa: doesn't "post" take the accusative?
<SteveA> I'll see what I can do about the RT requests
<kiko> I think jtv and ddaa will now go into an infinite loop
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> with schwuk standing in, right?
<schwuk> These issues were taken from yesterday's Launchpad users' meeting.
<ddaa> jtv: you say post-it, don't you?
<schwuk> popey mentioned bug 111751, in relation to the issue of people who
<schwuk> ask a question but don't mark it as "Solved".
<schwuk> He suggests that support contacts - or some other group of trusted
<schwuk> people - should be able to close resolved support requests.
<schwuk> He and flacoste began a discussion about this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111751 in launchpad-answers "Allow 'official' answer contacts to 'Change status' of a question" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111751
<schwuk> Another issue comes from Jordi Mallach. He asks, "What's with 1.0's huge
<schwuk> emblem icons. ie, now there's loads of user profiles with emblems
<schwuk> horribly stretched".
<schwuk> popey suggested that we do a one-off imagemagick job to convert old
<schwuk> images to the right size by padding them with white space.
<jtv> ddaa: and "it" isn't 4th-case there..?
<popey> where "old" means "any image that isn't of the exact dimensions required by launchpad"
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> I'd expect questions to kinda age
<popey> only required once because all new images are forced to be the right size aren't they?
<SteveA> so, if I submit a question, it gets closed out after 3 months
<mpt> agreed
<schwuk> Seems sensible
<jtv> Would it be enough to send an automatic reminder--"has your question been answered?"
<SteveA> but I get a reminder email saying "if this is still current, you have 2 weeks to go to this address and say so"
<flacoste> SteveA: that's all done now
<schwuk> If not closed, then certainly moth-balled
<SteveA> flacoste: way awseomer!
<flacoste> Open and Needs info questions are expired after two weeks without activity and a notification is sent
<SteveA> popey: I'mm looking into the images issue
<popey> ok
<SteveA> popey: thanks for bringing it up
<popey> np
<SteveA> schwuk: all done?
<schwuk> for user issues, yes
<SteveA> what else do you have from mrevell?
<schwuk> He's posted this week's buzz report to the mailing list.
<SteveA> right
<schwuk> I've also got his three sentences for the marketing 'team'
<SteveA> anything else?
<schwuk> nope
<SteveA> ok, thanks !
<SteveA>  * TestsStyleGuide (flacoste)
<flacoste> A TestsStyleGuide was written which contains guidelines that reviewers will expect you to follow in your tests (doctests, unittests, and pagetests).
<flacoste> Make sure to read it.
* flacoste is done
<flacoste> or, quick poll, say read it, if you have read it, not read it otherwise
<carlos> flacoste: thanks for that guide
<ddaa> reddit
<barry> read it
<mpt> digg
<carlos> read it
<salgado> read it
<bac> read it
<mpt> not read it
<allenap> read it
<BjornT_> read it
<mwhudson> not read it
<SteveA> not read it
<jtv> not read it
<sinzui> read it
<matsubara> not read it
<statik> read it
<jamesh> not read it
<ddaa> read it
<schwuk> reading it
<SteveA> flacoste: please keep it on the agenda to ask next week, checking that everyone has read it
<mwhudson> where _is_ it?  on the wiki?
<flacoste> SteveA: will do
<flacoste> mwhudson: https://launchpad.canonical.com/TestsStyleGuide
<mwhudson> ta
<ddaa> flacoste: like it, it's good stuff. Hopefully in a year or so that will have improved the quality of our tests.
<flacoste> ddaa: tanks! I hope the same
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences
<SteveA> TEAM: management
<SteveA> DONE: release planning, some interviews, 1.0 release, line management
<SteveA> TODO: release release plan (urgent), UDS, UI and Single Sign On
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TEAM: salgado's on his own (not for too long, he hopes)
<salgado> DONE: some code review and lots of shipit work
<salgado> TODO: some shipit, code review and team membership bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/53637, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/70519
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53637 in launchpad "Adding team 'Foo' as a member of team 'Bar' should require confirmation from one of the administrators of 'Foo'" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<jtv> TEAM: Rosetta
<jtv> TODO: Open Gutsy for translation
<jtv> DONE: Last-minute work for 1.0, good progress on Gutsy
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker
<flacoste> DONE: 1.0 bug fixes, show supported languages when asking question, work on new form API
<flacoste> TODO: preferred-languages-only answer contacts, write specs, complete fix for bug 109652
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on AnswerSpec feedback from, at least, kiko and mpt
<matsubara> TEAM: QA
<BjornT_> TEAM: bug tracker
<matsubara> DONE: triage, oops report checking, fixed small bugs for the 1.0 release
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same, followup on oops fixes, bug report fixes and catch up with activity report to joey
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT_> DONE: got abel and schwuk started. last-minute 1.0 fixes. fixed bug 103364.
<BjornT_> TODO: finish up lp-closing-bugs-via-changelogs. fix bug 106984 and various other bugs. attend UDS.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109652 in launchpad-answers "Non-admin team member can make the team a bug/answer contact" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103364 in malone "Global filebug form crashes if you first choose a distribution and later a project." [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103364 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ubotu> Bug 106984 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/106984 is private
<BjornT_> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> TEAM: SysAdmin
<barry> TEAM: team mailing lists
<barry> DONE: landed testsuiterepair branch, trying to land mmbuild branch, phase2 spec completed, awaiting review, phase3 spec in progress
<barry> TODO: complete phase3 spec, get db changes approved, review spec, get lp mailman branch updated and branched into sourcecode.
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, LP security stuff, some pending-reviews page updates
<jamesh> TODO: code review, fix 92164 properly, storm support
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> TEAM: launchpad-bazaar Antipodeans
<ddaa> DONE: Organizing NZ sprint, supermirror fixes, private branches, spec out smartserver on supermirror, hide emails on bug page
<ddaa> TODO: Work on private branches, get smart server running on supermirror
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<schwuk> TEAM: marketing
<mthaddon> DONE: Learning about rollout
<schwuk> DONE: general user communication, Launchpad tour changes, release notes,
<schwuk> user meeting.
<schwuk> TODO: mentorship PR, TurboCASH, chase the blog problems, plan a
<schwuk> Launchpad podcast.
<schwuk> BLOCKED: no
<statik> TEAM: LPCOMM
<statik> DONE: Prototype of user-oriented uptime monitoring in place, completed code and submitted FileDownloads feature for review, helping JonathanK get started, talking to Google about bug 78395, pyax moved to launchpad, reviewed branch-pull cronscript as an example of how to do periodic updates of launchpad DB, reviewer training, reviews, met with schwuk to discuss hwdb.
<statik> TODO: Catch up on backlog of customer email, complete lp-comm month-one goals, lp-comm/salesforce integration, move ahead with LP health monitoring.
<statik> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78395
<mthaddon> TODO: Cherry picks, load balancer
<ddaa> TEAM: launchpad-bazaar Europeans
<ddaa> DONE: increased branch mirroring frequency, landed importd oops support, landed branch-scanner oops fix, first trivial landing from mwhudson.
<ddaa> TODO: fix importd oops support, remove hct/sourcerer deps from launchpad, review cscvs patch from cjwatson, teach mwhudson how to poke importd innards.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: RTs
<mpt> DONE: more performance review, bug page work, bug fixing
<mpt> TODO: Opera fix, finish the dang bug page, other bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> BLOCKED: some RT requests
<SteveA> thanks!
<SteveA> I want to make a few changes to the team reports
<SteveA> mthaddon, matsubara: please get together with stub and do a joint "production/qa/dba" report
<SteveA> for next week
<mthaddon> will do
<matsubara> SteveA: roger that
<indraveni> statik, sorry for disturbance, are you receivng my messages in private messging?
<SteveA> mpt, jamesh: we'll need to think about how you do this reporting
<statik> indraveni: sorry, I am not. probably you need to register your nick on freenode
<jamesh> indraveni: by default, freenode blocks private messages from users not identified to nickserv
<indraveni> statik, I registered
<SteveA> ok, that's it.  thanks for putting together the team three sentences.  and thanks for a smooth meeting.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<jtv> SteveA: you sneak.  You told us it'd be "team three sentences" and then you went and added a sentence.
<indraveni> statik, jamesh my name is already registered
<indraveni> anyway, as the meeting ended, I think I can proceed here
<jamesh> indraveni: have you identified to services?
<indraveni> jamesh, how to do that?
<jamesh> indraveni: "/msg NickServ identify <password>"
<jamesh> indraveni: or set up your IRC client to use your nickserv password as the server password
<SteveA> jtv: I did?
<jtv> SteveA: yup.  TEAM, DONE, TODO, BLOCKED.  Four.
<statik> indraveni: having your nick registered is useful. It's fine to proceed on this channel now
<SteveA> TEAM isn't a sentence
<SteveA> sentences need a verb
<jtv> SteveA: "BLOCKED: no"...?
<SteveA> "no" is short for "is not blocked"
<statik> indraveni: excellent, I'm getting your messages now
<jtv> "Team" can be a verb.  They taught me that in IBM: Win, Execute, Team
<SteveA> translate it into gaelic
<SteveA> and you'll find that "no" becomes a verb
<bigjools> gaelic?!
<mpt> Win Execute Team? How Wet
<jtv> SteveA: My Gaelic's a bit rusty
<SteveA> I don't like the sound of "execute team"
<jtv> mpt: yes, that's what they called it.
<jtv> SteveA: Exactly.  See how important it is that Team is a verb?
<SteveA> in gaelic, there is no word for "no".  or for "yes"
<jtv> SteveA: nor in Latin, btw.
<SteveA> so, you need to say the verb or negate the verb.
<SteveA> "are you blocked?"
<SteveA> "blocked."
<SteveA> "not blocked."
<SteveA> all future meetings will be conducted in gaelic.
<jtv> You make it sound like a digestive thing, but apart from that, it's not that different from what you do in Thai :-)
<SteveA> for clarity.
* jtv polishes up his old shilelagh
<SteveA> you even added the thai smiley.  awesome!
<jtv> SteveA: Actually Thai smileys are quite similar to Western ones--clearly Indo-European.
<SteveA> everyone smiled at me when I was in thailand.
<jtv> Except you can use "555" as a smiley
<jtv> (5 is pronounced "ha", much like in Cantonese IIRC)
* mwhudson would like words with whoever decided how gaelic was written in latin letters
* jtv gives his shilelagh another additional polish for _that_ meeting
<ubotu> New bug: #112099 in launchpad "Launchpad test overvrite data in Blueprints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112099
<ubotu> New bug: #112109 in launchpad "Returning 200 Ok instead of 200 OK" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112109
<bd_> The simple bug report form seems to be timing out...
<BFTD> some*
<ubotu> New bug: #112138 in launchpad "'Simple' bug-reporting form times out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112138
<docwhat> Hello!
<docwhat> How do I find bugs that I have submitted?  I tried the obvious, and went to the home page and clicked on bugs.
<salgado> docwhat, go to your personal page (there's a link to it on the top right corner) and click on the 'Bugs' tab. there you should see all bugs related to you
<docwhat> Ah....
<salgado> if you want only the ones you submitted, there's a 'Reported bugs' link there
<docwhat> not terribly obvious. :-/
<docwhat> I'll think about it and see if I can suggest a better way. :-)
<salgado> cool!
<docwhat> salgado: Thanks! ^_^
<shirish>  guys I have put up a bug 112172 can somebody take a look-see & tell whether it should be in launchpad or malone?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112172 in launchpad "Absence of WYSIWYG toolbar everywhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112172
<ubotu> New bug: #112172 in launchpad "Absence of WYSIWYG toolbar everywhere" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112172
<ubotu> New bug: #112181 in malone "the front page doesn't show teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112181
#launchpad 2007-05-04
<ubotu> New bug: #112016 in Ubuntu "Opera Problem (dup-of: 111429)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112016
<indraveni> statik, hi
<indraveni> statik, good morning
<thumper> indraveni: it is a bit late/early for statik to be around :)
<indraveni> thumper, yeah, I understood that
<indraveni> thumper, thanks
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #112280 in malone "Bug listed twice on milestone page if it has been targeted at development focus series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112280
<ubotu> New bug: #112281 in launchpad "launchpad test location problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112281
<ddaa> I IZ IN YOUR CAT ROOM
<ddaa> TRINKIN MAH COFFEE
<fabbione> hey ddaa 
<fabbione> ddaa: it looks like the redhat cluster suite import is blocked again :/
<fabbione> ddaa: mind to take a look to it and get it going before we are back from UDS?
<ddaa> WHEN IZ YOUR BACK FROM UDS?
* ddaa shakes head
<ddaa> too much lolcats
<fabbione> ddaa: end of next week?
<fabbione> i am pretty sure i am the reason why the import is failing
<fabbione> given that the commit after the last imported one is mind
<fabbione> mine
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> WARNING:bzr:Conflict adding file cmirror-kernel/src.  Moved existing file to cmirror-kernel/src.moved.
<ddaa> WARNING:bzr:Conflict: can't delete config because it is not empty.  Not deleting.
<ddaa> WARNING:bzr:Conflict: can't delete make because it is not empty.  Not deleting.
<ddaa> (traceback)
<fabbione> that had be my connect
<fabbione> feh
<fabbione> commit
<ddaa> cscvs.bzr.StrictCommitError: Tree is unclean
<ddaa> No, it's not
<ddaa> well, maybe it is
<ddaa> it's about 10 commits after the last published one
<fabbione> ddaa: removal of cmirror-kernel/config is mine :)
<fabbione> possibly
<fabbione> but i am sure nobody has been mangling the CVS server
<ddaa> I'm getting the idea that the rh cvs is rather well tended
<ddaa> but it's just that it's rather more tended that what cscvs can handle
<ubotu> New bug: #112293 in malone "overview of user doesn't show team apply requests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112293
<ubotu> New bug: #112308 in rosetta "Launchpad says there are errors but doesn't explain where the error is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112308
<jtv>  * Meetings, reviewing translation import queue priorities spec (2 hrs)
<jtv>  * Idempotency work on #83801 (7 hrs)
<jtv> Sorry!
<ubotu> New bug: #112314 in rosetta "Add a way to stop any translation import auto approve for a given distro release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112314
<ubotu> New bug: #112315 in launchpad "OffsiteFormPostError raised for referer with square braces in query" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112315
<Kmos_> someone can check what's the problem with this mirror.. because it's working
<Kmos_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/darkstar.ist.utl.pt-archive
<ubotu> New bug: #112318 in launchpad "latest memberships not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112318
<ubotu> New bug: #112327 in launchpad-cscvs "cscvs doesn't support :ext: CVS repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112327
<Kmos> jtv: how is going bug 91988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91988 in rosetta "Make suggestions from should use prefered user settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91988 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<Kmos> ??
<Lumiere> lol
<Lumiere> ubotu: saw bug # and gave you info
<Lumiere> rofl... and saying bug may give you silly error messages
<jtv> Kmos: haven't gotten around to that one yet.
<jtv> When I do, its status will change to "In Progress"
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> it's an easy one..
<markvandenborre> is it normal for an updated template to take hours to import into launchpad?
<markvandenborre> I mean a language template into rosetta
<markvandenborre> it has evolved from status "needs review" to "approved" already
<markvandenborre> ah, just changed to "imported"
<jtv> Kmos: I really want to get it done, but there's just much more urgent stuff!
<Kmos> jtv: i understand :)
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> markvandenborre: yes.. it's normal, it's checked manually
<markvandenborre> ah, great
<jtv> But that's being worked on.  :-)
<markvandenborre> Kmos, thx for your reply
<Kmos> markvandenborre: you can talk to carlos about that
<markvandenborre> hm, sorry then guys, because I will have to upload another version soon
<markvandenborre> will be more careful about that now that I know it gets checked manually
<carlos> markvandenborre: once a .pot file is approved manually
<carlos> markvandenborre: following updates are done automatically
<markvandenborre> ok, then I don't have to worry about that
<carlos> our import process is being improved to prevent such big delays
<markvandenborre> carlos, thx a lot
<markvandenborre> it's mind boggling to have translations to occitan (!)
<carlos> right now, there are situations when the queue takes a lot of time
<carlos> like what happens right now
<markvandenborre> just thanks to your great work
<carlos> markvandenborre: you are welcome. We are here to serve you :-)
<markvandenborre> carlos, spread the word to danilos and others: you're doing great work helping us develop our modest tiny piece of free software
<carlos> jtv: ^^^
<carlos> markvandenborre: I will tell it to Danilo once he's back from vacations
* carlos -> back to lunch
<jtv> markvandenborre: dankuwel, was even weg van 't IRC-venster maar toch nog op tijd terug.  :-)
<markvandenborre> :)
<jtv> If you're surprised to see an Occitan translation, read A Million Open Doors by John Barnes: a science-fiction novel featuring Occitan as a major language.
<markvandenborre> heheh
<markvandenborre> I love it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sanchez> hi
<wingo-pb> hello bzr overlords
<wingo-pb> is there any way on launchpad to subscribe to changes in any branch published for a project?
<valefor> hi
<pochu> wingo-pb: I think so
<valefor> i wonder if it is possible to remove a project and account on launchpad ?
<pochu> wingo-pb: go to the branch overview, and click subscribe (or something like that)
<pochu> valefor: file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<valefor> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #112393 in launchpad "time duration prettifier degrades when approaching zero" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112393
<ubotu> New bug: #112395 in rosetta "Wrong string count on filter "untranslated"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112395
<ubotu> New bug: #112396 in launchpad "Librarian copyright date needs updating to 2007" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112396
<CaPsULe> P  P- C          .:)
<kiko> no. the answer is no.
<CaPsULe> can somebody help?
<EmxBA> CaPsULe: what? :)
<CaPsULe> .:|<EmxBA>|:. i would like purchase linux
<CaPsULe> .:|<EmxBA>|:. but i dont know how
<EmxBA> check out http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ CaPsULe 
<Nafallo> EmxBA: hm. for buying I think amazon would be better :-)
<CaPsULe> .:|<EmxBA>|:. i want Mandriva
<carlos> doko_: hi, still around?
<kiko> CaPsULe, okay, how about you try #mandriva
<Nafallo> CaPsULe: and you're asking this question in #launchpad because? :-)
<carlos> CaPsULe: http://store.mandriva.com/
<carlos> CaPsULe: this channel is not about any Linux distribution, but for the launchpad portal www.launchpad.net
<CaPsULe> .:|<Nafallo>|:. i thought that launchpad is mandriva
<kiko> CaPsULe, launchpad is many things, but not mandriva yet.
<Nafallo> kiko: will never be I hope! :-)
<CaPsULe> <kiko>4 example
<kiko> gotta be positive
<kiko> don't show launchpad.net/mandriva
<carlos> Nafallo: well, if they decide to use Launchpad to do their development... why should stop them?
<kiko> please don't show launchpad.net/mandriva
<Nafallo> carlos: using launchpad is one thing... converting launchpad to BE mandriva is another :-)
<carlos> Nafallo: although I'm sure that option is hard to see :-P
<carlos> Nafallo: no, I don't think that would happen ever
<Nafallo> good, cause I don't want to run away screaming ;-)
<kiko> what's so bad about mandriva anyway
<Nafallo> dunno. no dpkg? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #112427 in launchpad-answers "there should be a link to "all questions" not only the recently asked ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112427
<ubotu> New bug: #112471 in launchpad "searching on /people by ircname doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112471
<Adri2000> do I need to create a product to host a bzr branch on LP? or a team is sufficient?
<LarstiQ> you also need a product, but that can be +junk
<LarstiQ> so, what kind of branch do you want to upload?
<Adri2000> what do you mean?
<LarstiQ> of what is it a branch?
<Adri2000> it will be a branch with the code of DaD (http://adrishost.homeip.net/DaD/merges/)
#launchpad 2007-05-05
<phanatic> Adri2000: i think you should create a product for that (so you can have a bug tracker, etc)
<Adri2000> ok
<LarstiQ> and even if you don't use those features, you probably want the product for proper placement of branches
<Kmos> what's the name of the window box in the left side of launchpad ? what usually the name to call it ?
<ubotu> New bug: #112486 in launchpad "Windows box on the left side don't work on IE 7" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112486
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<nothlit> Does anyone have the left sidebar in launchpad over the actual content in opera?
<shirish> can anybody help me with a bug concerning debian-installer?
<shirish> It's been reported about a month back or more, I also provided some more info. yesterday as well as in the ensuing period but have got no updates on that
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/bugs/99303
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99303 in pkgsel "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Needs info]   - Assigned to Colin Watson (kamion)
<SteveA> WebMaven: morning
<ubotu> New bug: #112550 in launchpad "Escalation in Launchpad needs work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112550
<jtv> SteveA: morning
<SteveA> hi jtv 
<jtv> SteveA: they also serve who sit and wait...  Running big performance test for #83801
<ubotu> New bug: #112554 in launchpad "Add a filter for "New" and "Changed" strings to Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112554
<ubotu> New bug: #112555 in launchpad "Allow manipulation of individual contributions in Launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112555
<SteveA> bug 83801
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83801 in rosetta "Opening a new distro release to translations should be done with a live system" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83801 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<shirish> guys does anybody know here how to do the gpg key pair stuff?
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/~shirishag75/+editpgpkeys
<LarstiQ> upload your public key?
<shirish> right now I'm generation mode, after that how to upload that is the issue
<LarstiQ> the instructions seem very clear to me, what part are you having trouble with?
<shirish> that should actually be linked to the wiki which has more instructions
<LarstiQ> what wiki?
<shirish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<shirish> what do u think?
<LarstiQ> I think +editpgpkeys has just enough instructions to deal with the task at hand, it could perhaps point to another source of more extensive information.
<LarstiQ> does that summarise your point?
<LarstiQ> shirish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/85643 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85643 in launchpad "+editpgpkeys could be more helpful" [Low,Confirmed]  
<shirish> no, because it doesn't tell me/ the user that there is a ubuntu keyserver so I don't know
<LarstiQ> unless I misunderstand how launchpad works, advertising the ubuntu keyserver seems like a bad idea to me
<shirish> secondly there also isn't an automated way to store the fingerprint & match it with the keyserver as & when that is propogated
<shirish> LarstiQ: why?
<LarstiQ> shirish: ubuntu makes use of launchpad, but launchpad certainly isn't ubuntu only/specific
<shirish> LarstiQ: point taken :)
<LarstiQ> fwiw, I use subkeys.pgp.net
<shirish> damn, I can't read the instructions for confirming the openpgp key
<LarstiQ> shirish: email?
<shirish> right, sorry newbie here, already got the link
<shirish> LarstiQ: validation takes a long long time?
<LarstiQ> shirish: something on the order of 5 minutes iirc
<shirish> wow, and what happens if it stalls for some reason?
<ddaa> hey LarstiQ wassup
<ubotu> New bug: #50459 in malone "When commenting, I'm invited to subscribe to a bug I'm already subscribed to." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50459
<shirish> you have to go with the whole thing again, issue a new token or can use the same token?
<LarstiQ> hey ddaa, oracle fun for today, jitsu from sunday to wednesday
<shirish> lol, just got an internal 500 server
<LarstiQ> shirish: stalls? Perhaps I misunderstood what you meant
<LarstiQ> ddaa: how about you?
<ddaa> old Thinkpad broken, new Thinkpad delivery late, spending too much time talking with new hire
<ddaa> I'm really not sure what this "training" thing really entails
<ddaa> so I'm sort of getting him through my random day, uploading as much as I can into him
<LarstiQ> a ddaa cam so to speak?
<ddaa> oh well that, and I'm trying to make him do my work too :)
<ddaa> since I gather he's supposed to be able to
<LarstiQ> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #112605 in malone "Cannot subscribe to a bug if I'm already pseudo-subscibed via a duplicate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112605
* ddaa goes to hack xorg config
<shirish> LarstiQ: once the token for pgp validation  has been successfully used, is there a danger in publishing that token as an e.g. ?
<LarstiQ> it has been long enough ago that I have no idea how the process works anymore, including if that information is sensitive or not
<shirish> ah ok
<LarstiQ> better to ask one of the lp developers that
<shirish> lol, I'm in launchpad
<LarstiQ> hmm?
<shirish> I mean I am in launchpad as this is the place where the developers hang out
<LarstiQ> #launchpad is irc and the weekend, so a better bet for getting your question seen by people currently not present would be the launchpad-users mailing list, or https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<LarstiQ> sigh
* LarstiQ pasted that in a query to shirish and it got through
<gdevnewbie> anyone else having trouble with the css on the launchpad site?
<LarstiQ> not that I noticed, what kind of problems?
<gdevnewbie> the sidebar menu on the left covers the text in opera, and Opera reports alot of css errors
<LarstiQ> ah, I'm using firefox
<gdevnewbie> looks ok in firefox?
<gdevnewbie> ok, if any of the launchpad devs are around, please check the css for the site - alot of errors in it :P
<salty-horse> Hi. I am subscribed to a bug, but I can't see it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/~me/+subscribedbugs
<pochu> salty-horse: which bug?
<salty-horse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/96430
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,Fix released]   - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<salty-horse> I can see an "unsubscribed" action
<salty-horse> but I can't find it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/~salty-horse/+subscribedbugs (I guess devs can access that page :)
<pochu> salty-horse: you can't because it's fixed
<pochu> fix released and rejected bugs don't appear there
<salty-horse> requerying...
<salty-horse> thanks
<shirish> pochu: are u at UDS?
<pochu> shirish: I'm not :(
<WebMaven> SteveA: Sorry. went to bed. You around now?
<pochu> hi all. It seems that one of the sparc builders has a problem...
<pochu> NOT OK : Exception (<Fault 8002: 'error'>) when setting up to new job (AUTO)
<pochu> It's this: https://launchpad.net/+builds/artigas
<pochu> It has been for 7 hours building one package, but there's no status of the build process
<ubotu> New bug: #112679 in launchpad "It says "Report a New Bug" but offers no control to do so." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112679
<kpl> How do I get deleted a launchpad account (kplloyd@lucent.com) I created?
#launchpad 2007-05-06
<pochu> kpl: file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<kpl> Thank you!!
<sladen> filing bugs on launchpad is broken
<sladen> eg.  Attmempt to follow through the URL  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<sladen> Timeout error
<sladen> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible.
<LarstiQ> immediately when you hit that url? (for me that doesn't) or further into the process?
<pochu> LarstiQ: write a summary and click Continue, then it will fail
<pochu> (happens here too)
<LarstiQ> it's building up to a timeout indeed
<LarstiQ> ah but no, it finished in time
<sladen> the admins seem to have gone to bed
<sladen> it'll be fixed in ~8 hours since they need to be around then
<lifeless> morning
<Fujitsu> I seem to be doing things about 10 seconds in the future at the moment. Is that wrong?
<Fujitsu> Also, the buildds seem to not have been doing a whole lot for the past 2 hours.
<ubotu> New bug: #112746 in malone "Addition of a new distrorelease can reopen many bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112746
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<thumper> hey mpt
<thumper> mpt: did you talk to SteveA about coming down to Dunners?
<mpt> thumper, no, I'm mailing him today
<mpt> What week will it be?
<TexJoachim> how come www.launchpad.net is nearly unusable with opera 9.20?
<mpt> TexJoachim, because of bug 111429, which I'm fixing Right Now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Launchpad left hand menus (actions box and others) floating in the middle of the page in Opera 9.20" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<TexJoachim> found it, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #112761 in launchpad-answers ""look for similar question" is poor grammar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112761
<ubotu> New bug: #112767 in launchpad-answers "Question-asking instructions contradict LP account-removal process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112767
<ubotu> New bug: #112776 in launchpad ""Log Out" doesn't work on deep 404 page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112776
<ubotu> New bug: #112782 in launchpad "Project registration page mentions bounties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112782
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/darkstar.ist.utl.pt-archive
<Kmos> why this one isn't verified since 2006 ?
<Fujitsu> BjornT_: Regarding the motu-bugs-persmission spec, MOTU are implicitly members of ubuntu-qa; the only real issue is the release targetting.
<ubotu> New bug: #112809 in blueprint "Sprint export should include all approved specs regardless of priority" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112809
<txwikinger> Are there problems with the beta today?
<ubotu> New bug: #112890 in gnome-compiz-manager "Gnome Compiz Preferences Icon tray disappear after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112890
<robertj_> on launchpad, do you mark your spec Review once it has been reviewed or once you are ready for review?
<beuno>  anyone around who can fill me in on when debian maintainers get emails for bugs or patches and when not (I've heard they have to opt in)
<beuno> I'm sitting beside a Debian Developer and we're trying to figure it out  :D
<pochu> beuno: are you on Sevilla? :)
<beuno> pochu: I wish  :(   didn't fit in with my schedule
<beuno> trip in July is still on though
<beuno> you're there, right?
<beuno> pochu: ?
<pochu> beuno: no, I'm not :/
<pochu> I would like to be, though :)
<beuno> pochu: but your so close!
<pochu> beuno: yeah, ~500 Km ;)
<beuno> pochu: much closer then 20k
<pochu> yeah :)
<thumper> morning
#launchpad 2008-04-28
<ubotu> New bug: #223406 in launchpad-bazaar "we call requestMirror way too often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223406
<ubotu> New bug: #223479 in malone "dpkg lock file constantly created after adding Medibuntu repository " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223479
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #223482 in launchpad "Launchpad should make external files cacheable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223482
<ubotu> New bug: #223522 in meta-lp-deps "Add `fakeroot` dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223522
 * Hobbsee waves to allenap
<allenap> Hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<RAOF> Heya Hobbsee.
<ubotu> New bug: #217891 in apport (main) "502 error on reporting big crash reports (dup-of: 95822)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217891
<Hobbsee> RAOF!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I've got a shiny old CRT to test nouveau on, thanks to council cleanup day.  Yay discarded working stuff!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: nice work!
<RAOF> I've now got the full set - LVDS, DVI and VGA :)
<RAOF> On the down side, my arms are now rubbery.
<jamesh> RAOF: now all you need is DisplayPort
<jamesh> and HDMI
<bigjools> hdmi is the same as dvi, plus sound
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<jamesh> and encryption
<mrevell> hi hi
<wgrant> jamesh: DisplayPort? Is that some Apple thing?
<jamesh> wgrant: nope.  It is the successor to DVI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
<jamesh> potentially also the successor to HDMI
<bigjools> yay for standards, there's so many to choose from
<RAOF> jamesh: But you can get (and I've got) DVI->HDMI cables, so the encryption isn't mandatory.
<wgrant> jamesh: Ah, better.
<jamesh> it is also meant to be the successor to LVDS
<jamesh> so it should result in a net decrease in display technologies once it takes over
<wgrant> jamesh: Except that something will probably overtake it first.
<wgrant> And fragment the market.
<wgrant> Again.
<jamesh> well, it beats DVI where you need to increase the pin count every time you hit the maximum resolution
<wgrant> Didn't know you needed to do that.
<jamesh> well, you can always drop the refresh rate to get higher resolutions
<jamesh> but there is an upper limit on the bandwidth of a single DVI link
<jamesh> if you exceed that limit you need dual link DVI (all pins in the DVI connector hooked up rather than half) or more
<wgrant> DisplayPort has lovely provisions for DRM, I see. Determining proximity!? Ew.
<jamesh> probably similar technology to that used in ethernet cable testers
<wgrant> I'd assume so, but still seems like overkill.
<mantiena-baltix> Hi all
<mantiena-baltix> I can't find anywhere what are dependancies in PPA (there is a link, named "Edit depentancies" in left menu)
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe anyone could point me to some info ?
 * Hobbsee grins
<wgrant> mantiena-baltix: They're useful if you want to build-depend on packages in other PPAs.
 * Hobbsee has already reported that as a bug.
<Hobbsee> but what wgrant said
<wgrant> Although one can copy packages to serve that purpose these days.
<rexium> mantiena-baltix: with ppa, the buildd handles deps in this order (iirc) packages in the ppa > packages in ppa dependacies > ubuntu archive
<cprov> rexium: not in a specific order, apt will install the highest version available from any of those locations.
<mantiena-baltix> wgrant, rexium: so, I should add telepathy PPA into my PPA depentancies if I wanna build empathy for Gutsy and wanna have newer build-depentances from telepathy PPA 
<wgrant> mantiena-baltix: Correct.
<ubotu> New bug: #223546 in launchpad "FAQ hit links in launchpad answers do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223546
<Hobbsee> morning sabdfl 
<wgrant> bigjools: Yay! I see s-i-s is actually happening!
<bigjools> wgrant: indeed - it needs some infrastructure work yet but the code is all done
<bigjools> barring any bugs anyway :)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: will that be reserved for intrepid now, after a few months of testing in parallel withthe current dak?
<cjwatson> Hey folks - I'd like the aid of a Launchpad admin to create the intrepid distroseries for Ubuntu
<cjwatson> I can fill in the blanks, once the distroseries exists and has its announcement address set to intrepid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> also, it should have its upload status set to "Pre-release freeze" for now
<bigjools> cjwatson: SteveA might be able to help since kiko is away
<cjwatson> SteveA: ^--
<SteveA> hello cjwatson 
<cjwatson> SteveA: it's been tested as far as running initialise-from-parent successfully on dogfood, FYI
<cjwatson> (thanks to cprov)
<SteveA> kiko is back on wednesday.  can it wait until then?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't say it's super-urgent, but it's near the start of a fairly long chain of dependencies in getting the next release cycle going so I would like to start sooner rather than later
<cjwatson> but if Wednesday is the way it has to be ...
<SteveA> I've never done it, so I'd be acting as automatic waldos for bigjools and cprov.
<cjwatson> alternatively I have a vague memory that elmo's done it in the past
<cprov> cjwatson: yes, elmo has done it for the past series.
<SteveA> if so, I'd be more comfortable with elmo doing it.  If you think it's a great advantage for it to happen today, and elmo isn't available, then let me know.
 * cjwatson <- not really sure why distroseries operations tend to need Launchpad.admin in the first place, but never mind. :)
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> elmo: when you're available ...?
<cprov> cjwatson: mthaddon also has the super-powers ;)
<mthaddon> cjwatson, what do you need?
<bigjools> this sounds like another good use for the new permissioning stuff
<sabdfl> hey Hobbsee
<cjwatson> mthaddon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu, then I think it's "Add series" (I can't see it); parameters are intrepid, "The Intrepid Ibex", 8.10, and I can fill in the rest; also "Administer" after that's created, set the status to "Pre-release freeze", and the announcement address to intrepid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<mthaddon> cjwatson, I have name, display name, title, summary, description, version, parent series as required values - let me know what I should go for for each
<cjwatson> name: intrepid, display name: Intrepid, title: The Intrepid Ibex, summary and description: fill in dummy values and I can edit them afterwards; version: 8.10, parent series: The Hardy Heron
<mthaddon> cjwatson, that's done (with the pre-release freeze and announcement address as well)
<cjwatson> (names/titles are in line with /ubuntu/hardy)
<mthaddon> cjwatson, should I change the registrant? (currently me)
<cjwatson> thanks, looks good
<cjwatson> mthaddon: registrant for previous distroseries has been techboard, which I think is right
<mthaddon> cjwatson, ok, that's changed
<cjwatson> excellent, looks ready for initialisation
<mthaddon> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #222363 in update-manager "Encountered a section with no Package - Hardy Heron" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222363
<ubotu> New bug: #222235 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails reading sources (dup-of: 222363)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222235
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<rexium> hey everyone. I am having a problem with large uploads to my ppa timeing out. Any suggestions?
<intellectronica> cprov or bigjools might know
<bigjools> rexium: please post a question to answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<bigjools> and put as much detail in it as possible
<rexium> I was wondering if this might have had to do with general launchpad slowness of late...
<rexium> ok will do
<bigjools> rexium: it's possible, the servers are still being hammered from the Hardy release
<rexium> bigjools: that seems to make sense, as it only started after the release
<bigjools> rexium: thanks, someone will look at your question later
<ubotu> New bug: #223602 in malone "Bug status transition records for old changes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223602
<rexium> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/31166
<rexium> bigjools: ^
<bigjools> thanks
<rexium> I am trying another upload and will report back if anything different occurs
<cjwatson> archive.ubuntu.com hasn't updated yet for the creation of intrepid; is this just because it's hammered, rather than because the syncing is broken?
<cjwatson> oh, I spoke too soon, there it is
<cjwatson> only on some of the rotation though
<mok0> I get the following message from my ppa, which puzzles me a bit: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<wgrant> mok0: How is that puzzling?
<mok0> wgrant: I think I have figured it out... I have modified a package that already exists in universe
<wgrant> Correct. Increment the version.
<mok0> wgrant: I am trying that as we speak :-)
<mok0> wgrant: actually, I have the release incremented.
<wgrant> mok0: Did you change the .orig.tar.gz?
<mok0> wgrant: It's a repackaged tarball, so probably yes. It likely has a different md5 sum
<mok0> wgrant: If you compress the same file twice, it gets another md5sum
<wgrant> mok0: Right, you'll need to increment the upstream version.
<mok0> wgrant: Can't I just make a no-source upload?
<wgrant> mok0: You mean diff-only? You'd need to convince the .dsc that it wanted to point at the old tarball.
<wgrant> Or just not modify the tarball in the first place.
<mok0> wgrant: Right, I use the tarball from the archive now
<mok0> wgrant: I didn't realize that the ppa's were integrated with the main archives this way
<mok0> Yay it worked now
<Hobbsee> belated afternoon, mpt!
<timlinux> hi launchpadders
<timlinux> anyone about?
<Hobbsee> no.  we're all dead.
<timlinux> Im trying to figure out what to do when package 'a'I am building depends on package 'b' which is in a different ppa
<timlinux> Hobbsee: nice to see the dead can talk :-)
<Hobbsee> timlinux: hit 'edit dependancies' on the side of a's ppa
<Hobbsee> and put in b's ppa
 * Hobbsee is very skilled in being dead.
<timlinux> oh cool
 * wgrant buries Hobbsee.
 * Hobbsee coughs up dirt
<wgrant> Corpses don't cough, fortunately.
<Hobbsee> depends how skilled they are.
<wgrant> True.
<timlinux> if they can talk I reckon they can *cough*
<xhaker> Hi. Someone care to explain me how PPA work in regards to deleting packages?
<afflux> xhaker: not very much detail: you select a package for deleting and it will be removed some time later, IIRC
<xhaker> afflux: the page that allows copying packages shows removed packages though
<xhaker> so that's a bit confusing
<afflux> copying? huh
<afflux> that seems to be new :P
<bigjools> so new, it's only on edge
<afflux> I'm on edge. I just never saw it before ;)
<bigjools> enjoy :)
<afflux> xhaker: not sure, this may be related to bug 184490 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184490 in soyuz "Deleted PPA packages still displayed on +packages page" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184490 - Assigned to Muharem Hrnjadovic (al-maisan)
<bigjools> xhaker: can you try on staging, if it still shows deleted packages on there can you file a bug please
<afflux> hm, looking further, it doesn't. My copy-packages page shows lots of packages while +packages doesn't
<bigjools> afflux: your copy page shows deleted packages?
<ubotu> New bug: #223757 in rosetta "XPI import fails to descend into jar files" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223757
<ubotu> New bug: #223797 in launchpad "mailing list requests and rejections should include reason" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223797
<ubotu> New bug: #223785 in malone "impossible de patler francais sur ce sacré site ... que faire ???" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223785
<ubotu> New bug: #223765 in malone "Forward Bugs Upstream to an Email Address: Handle "bare" email addresses when changing bug tracker details" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223765
<smagoun> I need some help with private bugs in LP, any LP admins around?
<thumper> smagoun: what's your question?
#launchpad 2008-04-29
<markwkm> what's the diskspace quote for projects on launchpad?
 * Hobbsee wonders why the address she just removed from LP is what LP is telling her the request came from, to get a new address.
<Hobbsee> We received a request from Sarah Hobbs using email address
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@kubuntu.org, trying to validate the email address
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@hobbsee.com for use in Launchpad.
 * Hobbsee previously just deleted the hobbsee@kubuntu.org
 * gnomefreak wonders how to get a gnomefreak@gnomefreak.org/com email 
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: register the domain?
<Hobbsee> host it somewhere?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i know but i never thought about doing it that way
<lifeless> Hobbsee: >< not sure
<lifeless> Hobbsee: bugger a file?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: heh :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i'm a little busy attempting to sort out bits of irc ops crap
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i just thought that was particularlys tarnge.
<lifeless> tarnge eh?
<Hobbsee> strange.
 * Hobbsee is freezing!
 * mtaylor is away: I'm not here right now
<thumper> markwkm: I don't think there are quotas right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. i just noticed when you leave a team your placed in a 'deactivated' status. is this for a technical reason? i pressed the 'leave team' button because i dont want to be bound to it anymroe after all :)
<mdke> Kamping_Kaiser: that bothers me too. Let me know if you find a bug about it
<Kamping_Kaiser> mdke, ok. i'll let you know how it goes
<mdke> Kamping_Kaiser: it's not so much the status that bothers me, but the fact that when a team is reorganised (e.g. becomes an umbrella team), all the deactivated members are listed at the bottom, like on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc/+members
<carlos_> morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats rather ugly
<Kamping_Kaiser> semi related https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/121380 but not entirely
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 121380 in launchpad "impossible to remove members from a team" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> mdke, i dont see anything directly related to our problem(s). the bug above is as close as i saw
<mpt> Goooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Kamping_Kaiser> morning :)
<mpt> Gnewsense people in #launchpad? Whatever next?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> having a group probably ;)
<mpt> Having a group? Is that like having a party?
 * mpt reads http://blue-gnu.biz/content/rethinking_gobuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> it means i copped some heat for making lp.n/~gnewsense
 * Kamping_Kaiser wonders if he should dig into that thread and post, and tries to avoid it
<mpt> You're stronger than me, then :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<koni> join #ubuntu-classroom
<Typhox> where do I post a bug with kgeography?
<mohbana> hey guys
<wgrant> Typhox: Is it the Ubuntu package of kgeography?
<Typhox> eh, i installed kde on ubuntu 8.04.
<Typhox> kgeography comes with that
<wgrant> Typhox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+filebug
<Typhox> Thanks :-)
<wgrant> np
<mohbana> hi
<mohbana> can i use mercurial at launchpad to host my project? 
<spiv> No, just bzr.
<mohbana> any future plans for hg?
<spiv> Not at the moment.  Eventually we'd like to be able to import from hg automatically.
<spiv> It's hard enough work integrating a single vcs :)
<mohbana> just out of interest why was bazaar choosen?
<spiv> Canonical sponsors the development of Bazaar because we think it's the best tool.
<spiv> So basically the answer is "because we like it" :)
<mohbana> are there workarounds for saying using a vcs?
<mohbana> without using bazaar at all
<spiv> You mean workarounds for hosting code in another vcs on Launchpad?
<spiv> None that I know of.
<spiv> You can always upload tarballs to the file download part of your project, but that isn't really the same sort of thing.
<mohbana> how can i request features?
<mohbana> i mean there must be people wanting a different vc
<spiv> Filing a bug report would be the best way.
<spiv> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<mohbana> thanks and bye
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> whom would i talk to about launchpad's usability shortcomings?
<mpt> Stavros, that would be me
<Stavros> well, i am trying to upload some project files (if I understand their reason correctly), which are releases of my code, but i can't find how, and there's no link on the "project files" page
<thumper> you need a release, and it isn't obvious
<Stavros> i was also trying to look at the code in my repo yesterday but kept going around in circles (code->trunk->code)
<Stavros> ah
<Stavros> i would expect that going under "code" i would easily be able to see the repository code, but you have to go code-><branch>->browse code
<Stavros> and the "browse code" link is rather buried
<mpt> the "Browse code" link will become much less buried in a couple of months
<Stavros> ah, great
<Stavros> i just saw the "register a release" link as well
<Stavros> i don't think i would have found it if not by chance
<mpt> thumper, would it make sense to allow auto-registering a release in the process of uploading files?
<Stavros> do you think it would be possible, when one registers a release, to have the bzr commit messages between two revisions shown for the changelog?
<Stavros> since that's more or less what one does
<mpt> I think thumper's gone to bed
<Stavros> ah
<mpt> Stavros, I suggest suggesting that in a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<Stavros> will do, thanks
 * Hobbsee waves to mpt
 * mpt beaches back
<Theuni_> howdi
<Theuni_> can someone tell me how to change the development focus of one series to another?
<mwhudson> it's in $project/+edit i think?
 * Theuni_ looks
<Theuni_> oh jeesh
<Theuni_> so small
<Theuni_> thanks
<mwhudson> np
<chongpe> Hello. Is it possible to use buildbot so that we have a buildslave hooked up to our launchpad bazaar main branch?
<chongpe> I'm a newbie when it comes to both launchpad and buildbot. From what I have read, anything that wants to hook into a buildslave needs some sort of hook script. I'm not clear on how that would work with our project's bazaar repository which is at launchpad.net
<markwkm> thumper: ok, thanks :)
<korpios> If I do "bzr branch lp:foo lp:bar", will that require my bzr to pull everything locally and then push up again?  I was working on a bugfix for bzr, and after pulling trunk, branching it locally to work on the bug, and pushing the bugfix branch to launchpad, I was wondering if there was a faster way.  ^_^
 * mtaylor is back (gone 10:47:19)
<andrea-bs> hi there! could somebody tell me when launchpad 2.0 will be released?
<Ashfire908> does launchpad support SOAP?
<statik> Ashfire908: launchpad has a couple of minimal xml-rpc interfaces, and work is going on right now on adding APIs all over launchpad
<statik> Ashfire908: the new APIs will not be SOAP, but they will be usable from any language, and we will provide a very nice python client library
<statik> chongpe: you've already left, but google reads these logs, so I'll answer anyway. yes, you can connect buildbot to a launchpad branch
<statik> we provide both email notification and atom feeds of new revisions on a branch, and those can be connected to a buildbot master
<statik> in order to trigger the builds
<statik> korpios: I wish there was a faster way to do bzr branch lp:foo lp:bar without transferring all the data. I call this a feature request for "server side branching", and it's on my wishlist. we've discussed it a bit, but I don't think it has been scheduled yet
<Ashfire908> statik: ok, you mean the python libary in the python-launchpad-bugs project on launchpad
<statik> Ashfire908: no, that uses screenscraping. We will be releasing a new library when we roll out the new API
<Ashfire908> ok
<statik> Ashfire908: the one in python-launchpad-bugs was built by people who use launchpad because we didn't offer an API at that time
<statik> Ashfire908: if you have specific requests for the API, please do send them on to launchpad-users mailing list
<statik> what are you planning to do with the API?
<Ashfire908> there's a program that reports bugs and the package for ubuntu reports to the debian bug tracker, and it used SOAP, so i was going to see if i could make a fix for it or something
<Ashfire908> when will the new API come out?
<korpios> statik: ah, okies; is there a bug already filed?
<statik> korpios: I don't think so, you are welcome to file that as a feature request.
<statik> korpios: what size repository are you working with?
<korpios> statik: it just came up in the past day when I was branching bzr's own repo to fix a bug
<statik> Ashfire908: soon, I think, next few months. I don't know the release date but I know people are working on it every day. Actually, the one API that we do already have for a long time is an xml-rpc filebug API
 * statik looks for the docs on filebug
<statik> BjornT: do we have docs on the old xml-rpc filebug API anywhere other than pagetests?
<BjornT> statik: yes
<BjornT> https://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC
<statik> BjornT: thanks! my wiki searches on help.lp.n were not finding that, but I thought it was there.
<statik> Ashfire908: ^ you can use this right now to file bugs, and it is a lot simpler than SOAP
<Ashfire908> ok
<Ashfire908> thanks
<daou> Question about PPAs: is there an accepted way of uploading a package for multiple distros?
<daou> At first I tried making a package for feisty, using the following naming "app-version-X" where X is the deb package version. This worked.
<daou> Then I tried making 3 different packages, naming them "app-version-distroX", but Launchpad is rejecting the changes (MD5 match), no matter how much I increase the package version
<daou> distro being either feisty, gutsy, or hardy
<LaserJock> what you want is to use something like <app version>-0ubuntu~gutsy-ppaX
<daou> Ok thanks, I'll give it a shot. I did try "app-version-0gutsy1~ppaX" before, and that didn't work.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well there's probably a different problem going on as well
<LaserJock> the Md5sum error is probably because you're trying to reupload the .orig.tar.gz file
<LaserJock> how are you building the source package?
<daou> svn export of source, tar.gz the source, copy tar.gz to orig.tar.gz, add necessary debian/* files, debuild -S, dput
<LaserJock> hmm
<daou> its all done in a python script i hacked together, it creates the changelog 3 times for each distro and makes the source.changes, diff, dsc files etc
<LaserJock> not debuild -S -sa?
<LaserJock> you want debuild -S -sa for the first upload of a orig.tar.gz then thereafter just debuild -S
<daou> the signature should be fine, it has been working otherwise with -S
<daou> but i'll give it a shot
<LaserJock> well, you'd want to see the contents of the _source.changes file
<LaserJock> and see if the .orig.tar.gz is listed in there
<daou> the .changes files do not mention .orig.tar.gz, also, debuild -S -sa doesn't make a .change file. Is this correct?
<daou> wait, bug in my script :)
<daou> ok, the first now contains an MD5 sum for .orig.tar.gz, the one that used debuild -S -sa
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> the -sa tells it to include the .orig.tar.gz when creating .changes
<daou> ok it worked now
<daou> thanks, LaserJock
#launchpad 2008-04-30
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<cprov-afk> good morning, folks.
<Hobbsee> good morning, not-quite-so-afk-cprov.
<cprov> one day, pidgin will handle IRC nicknames correctly. Maybe when its name change for the 3rd time.
<Hobbsee> one day, you'll use an application suited to it's purpose.
<Hobbsee> use xchat.  i'ts nicer.
<Hobbsee> pidgin has always sucked for irc.
 * mtaylor is away: going to sleep... very tired
<cprov> Hobbsee: err ... not the way the world goes. I'd rather wait it to be fixed ;)
<zyga> hello everyone
<zyga> I'd like to say that arizona sofrware, the makers of iLocalize have been kind enough to give me a free license for iLocalize so that I can contribute polish translation of the cocoa interface
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> evening mpt 
<Hobbsee> wait.  do i count as a launchpadder?
<Hobbsee> good evening from those of us who *aren't* launchpadders, then.
<mpt> Hobbsee, you're one of the most prominent Launchpadders
<[0_A4Tech> hello
<[0_A4Tech> how i can get 100 CD ? :D
<mpt> [0_A4Tech, see "How many CDs can I order?" at <http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq>
<[0_A4Tech> )
<poolie> hello mpt
<mpt> hello
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh.   is that a good thing, or a bad thing?
<mpt> no
 * Hobbsee beats mpt with a stick.
<Hobbsee> mpt: "yes" and "no" are not the correct answers to a question containing "or"
<mpt> "Yes" can be ambiguous for such a question. "No" is not.
<Hobbsee> so it's both not a good thing, and not a bad thing?
 * Hobbsee shakes her head
<poolie> hello Hobbsee 
<mpt> correct
<Hobbsee> heya poolie!  What did you want before?  I don't think i ever got back from you.
<Hobbsee> mpt: you're not one of my coworkers in disguise, are you?
 * Hobbsee has seen this kind of reasoning before.
<poolie> i don't recall
<poolie> in random order
<poolie> i'm sorry someone was a dick to you on irc
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> many are, i'm afraid.
<poolie> i wondered what you would think of the understandability of https://code.staging.launchpad.net/bzr 
<Hobbsee> gotta love it.  or at least, not be driven mad by it.
 * Hobbsee looks
<poolie> compared to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr
<Hobbsee> s/ There are download files  available for Bazaar. / There are files available to download for Bazaar./
<Hobbsee> what do the stars mean?
<Hobbsee> oh.  mouseover shows all.
<wgrant> poolie: THe bright orange button burnt my retinas out, I'm afraid.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's because you live in the dark all teh time, isn't it?
<wgrant> And what's with the fake tooltip upon hovering over the last commit.
<wgrant> *?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Shh.
<Hobbsee> poolie: it's certainly much better.
<wgrant> And it uses the security icon to indicate that the branch has errors. Maybe that's normal, and I just don't see broken branches much.
<Hobbsee> poolie: what do i use to get a feeling of which are the active, 'official', most used branches?
<poolie> the download link is there because i suspect the 'code' tab name is confusing
<poolie> people probably suspect that the source code might be there
<Hobbsee> poolie: i like the link idea, it just could do with a reword.
<poolie> well, in tarball form
<poolie> right
<Hobbsee> what, you mean it isn't?
<poolie> it's there as branches, the tarballs are elsewhere
<poolie> wgrant: is it really just the same icon as for security bugs? could be 
<wgrant> `You can browse the source code  for development focus branch, or get a copy of the branch using the command:' needs rewording, and the link should be extended, but other than that it's much better.
<Hobbsee> they look like tarballs/binaries for each of the release series to me....
<poolie> Hobbsee: the idea is that this page will highlight the most important branches by sorting them at the top
<wgrant> poolie: See the top right of bug #172440, for example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172440 in wordpress "[CVE-2007-6013] Authentication cookies easily derivable from password hash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172440
<poolie> so the development focus is at the top always and gets a star
<Hobbsee> poolie: any chance you could bold it, or something?
<Hobbsee> poolie: a lot of people appear not to see the tooltips
<poolie> mm
<wgrant> Both I and Firefox disagree with the fake tooltips.
<poolie> it used to be highlighted in grey :)
<poolie> which is well meant but looks more like disabled than highlighted
<poolie> wgrant: mm?
<Hobbsee> minor nitpick, but having all the icons of the bugs in line would be nice, rather than just lining up on the right hand side of that column.
<poolie> right
<Hobbsee> wgrant: how are they fake?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: The 'Last Commit' column.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh.  i hadn't moused over them, i'd only looked to see for the icons.
<mpt> poolie, I proposed replacing the tooltipped star with text when I reviewed this for thumper 
<Hobbsee> poolie: the star is generally unclear - until the mouseover, i have no indication about what it might be.
<poolie> they're drawn as html elements, rather than toolkit level tooltips
<wgrant> You'll notice when you mouse over that Firefox stalls for a while, and the tooltips stick around for a while...
<Hobbsee> short of looking for a moon.
<poolie> i kind of like the star :} but perhasp we should at least have text too
<poolie> Hobbsee: :-) that would be nice
<wgrant> Should dormant branches be hidden by default?
<poolie> yes they should 
<Hobbsee> poolie: i do too, but text somewhere obvious about waht the star means, or a bold thing to make it more obvious, or something would be good
<poolie> i think that is an unintended bug
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> And checking that box stuffs the ordering.
<wgrant> Ah.
 * Hobbsee sees no dormant branches there?
<wgrant> It uses the default sorting option.
<mpt> I'm uncomfortable with a checkbox starting with "Hide"
<poolie> i think we could show "series: bzr.dev - development focus" 
<wgrant> mpt: Indeed.
<mpt> I'd rather reverse it and have it start with "Show"
<poolie> or maybe "Include"
<Hobbsee> poolie: something like that.
<Hobbsee> mpt: +1
<poolie> to me "show" is a bit ambiguous in "show only" or "show also"
<wgrant> Is the default ordering in the ordering <select> at all?
<Hobbsee> poolie: oh, so the star one isn't the top one when you hit hide dormant branches.
<mpt> poolie, if this page becomes popular, you might need to rename "Bazaar" to "Bazaar itself" like we did for Launchpad :-)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right, that's what I asked about a minute ago. The default ordering isn't the default option.
<poolie> "the veritable Bazaar"
<poolie> good point
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i changed the ordering, but couldn't figure out how to change it back.  refreshing the page did nothing.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: so i didn't really see what the default ordering was.
<poolie> wgrant: good point about the security icon
<mpt> poolie, I suggested renaming "Code" back to "Branches" (like it was before 2006)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right, you have to delete the query string, I think.
<poolie> we need some kind of "broken" icon in our language
<poolie> mpt, that makes sense to me
<wgrant> poolie: I was wondering why there were so many security branches for bzr.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: the string doesn't change.
<poolie> right i see what you mean
<wgrant> mpt: Why was it renamed?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: there is no query string.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Huh, there is for me.
<poolie> maybe we need a scarab lying on its back
<mpt> wgrant, I think we had a vague idea that PPAs would end up under "Code"
<wgrant> That sounds very wrong.
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> or packages in general, even
<Hobbsee> twitch.
<mpt> wgrant, it's not a security icon, it's a warning icon, we just happen to (mis-?)use it for security bugs :-)
 * mpt looks forward to "security" becoming just another tag
<wgrant> mpt: Ah. Well, something needs to be fixed.
<wgrant> mpt: We need an icon, surely.
<wgrant> Hmm, why does changing any ordering/filtering option redirect to /+bzr?
<mpt> I agree we need an icon for broken branches
<mpt> I don't see that we need an icon for security bugs
<wgrant> Er, /+branches?
<wgrant> Why are <project>/+branches and <project> so similar, yet different?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That's your problem.
<wgrant> You're on /+branches
<poolie> wgrant: that's one of the things we're trying to unify
<poolie> in the code currently in production they're massively different
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'm on https://code.staging.launchpad.net/bzr
<Hobbsee> wgrant: last i checked, that's not +branches
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Ah, when you change any sorting/filtering option it takes you to /+branches.
<wgrant> poolie: Is production like edge at the moment?
<wgrant> Or is the edge one new this release? I forget.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: not in my browser, it isn't.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: unless it's cloaking.
<poolie> wgrant: i think atm we are in database freeze so edge is not changing
<wgrant> Hobbsee: So the 'Hide dormant branches' checkbox on https://code.staging.launchpad.net/bzr doesn't take you to /+branches?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, i thought this was with that unchecked.
<wgrant> poolie: I'm talking about edge vs. production. You mentioned the production one before, and I wondered how it compared to edge.
<poolie> at the moment i think they are the same
<wgrant> OK.
<poolie> > Hmm, why does changing any ordering/filtering option redirect to /+bzr?
<poolie> i think tim is working on fixing that
<Hobbsee> when i hit "hide dormant branches", i can't reorder things at all anymore.  is that intentional?
 * Hobbsee wonders what dormant means anyway.
<Hobbsee> if they're showing branches of any active status by default, surely dormant branches would not feature on that list?
<wgrant> Dormant refers to the time of the last commit, IIRC.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: but why would dormant branches be active, and show with the default filter anyway?
<Hobbsee> i guess this would be fixed with the changing to 'show default branches'
<poolie> Hobbsee, wgrant, mpt: thanks for your comments, i'll send it to tim
<Hobbsee> poolie: you're welcome.  Hope they're useful.
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Anybody knows why I don't get an email from rosetta with exported translation ?
<Ow1> hi, is there a separate channel for rosetta?
<wgrant> Ow1: No; this is the appropriate channel.
<Ow1> do you know if the "search po files" function is available in edge.launchpad.net ?
<Ow1> i saw it is marked for milestone 1.2.4
<Ow1> also the blueprint has the "Beta Available" status
<mantiena-baltix> Ow1: yea, search function is very important for translations, I'm also waiting for this...
<Ow1> here is the status i was talking about: https://edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+milestone/1.2.4
<wgrant> Bug #44
<wgrant> Hm, no response.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's just sleeping
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I've seen ubottu respond in other channels... is there no default snarfer for this channel?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's probably not activated.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: my access to that machine got hosed, so....and i'm not sure if i broke it, or if the other guy did.
<mantiena-baltix> Anybody knows why I don't get an email from rosetta with exported translation ?
<mantiena-baltix> maybe export function is broken again ?
<wgrant> mantiena-baltix: How long have you been waiting?
<carlos> mantiena-baltix: From what I know, the export queue is a bit busy right now
<carlos> so it will arrive, a bit later than usual, but you will get it
<gnomefreak> can we upload same version to PPA?
<gnomefreak> on nevermind i read it wrong
<bd_> Hi, how do I link the automatically created trunk series in a project to a vcs import? I tried going to 'link to branch' but got a permission denied, even though I created the project, and am a member of the maintaining team. The series is https://launchpad.net/openc2e/trunk, and my username is 'bdonlan'.
<bd_> Wait, it's already linked, I guess. Still, why do I get permission denied on https://launchpad.net/openc2e/trunk/+linkbranch ?
<bd_> ... nevermind, I'm an idiot >_>;;;
<jordi> EdwinGrubbs: hey
<EdwinGrubbs> jordi, hi
<jordi> EdwinGrubbs: I just got an email to my LP account regarding projects marked as being licenced under the GPL. The mail says I'm the freevial maintainer.
<jordi> I guess the maintainer is a team which I belong to, but this isn't clear at all in the email, and I was about to notify you
<Vadi> Is it possible to request to download translations from launchpad not via the web interface? I couldn't find an answer in help
<jordi> I can't find a clear place in the project's homepage that says who is the maintainer for the project
<EdwinGrubbs> jordi, thanks for the information
<jordi> EdwinGrubbs: in any case, from freevial's description, it's GPL3+
<jordi> EdwinGrubbs: I guess others in the team will have got this email and will be able to change it on Friday
<EdwinGrubbs> jordi, the maintainer is in the block labeled "lifecycle"
<jordi> oh good
<jordi> ok, so the maintainer is "freevial", hrm
<jordi> which is a team, and my team is a member of that team. Ok, that explains my confusion
<\sh> -EWTF? 
<\sh> "You're the registered owner of
<\sh> the following affected projects:
<\sh>  * ubuntu-whitehat-project"
<\sh> Since When Dear Launchpad :)
<BjornT> \sh: it's because you're a member of the ubuntu-whitehat team, which is the owner.
<\sh> BjornT, Ugh :)
<Hobbsee> BjornT: so this is another reason not to register projects in launchpad.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: is there a way i can get rid of bugmail for all the projects that i've registered for launchpad?  change hte registree, or something?
<BjornT> Hobbsee: because of one e-mail?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: no.  because of the bugmail that i get whenever someone marks a bug as also affecting those projects.
<Hobbsee> which i'm no longer affiliated with
<\sh> Hobbsee, it's just a mistake in the logic...project owner == team , mail should be send only to the team-admin/team-owner...hopefully I'm not labled as team-owner/admin for whitehat ;)
<BjornT> Hobbsee: you can get rid of bugmail, either by changing the owner to registry-admins, or setting the bug contact/supervisor to something. if you're not interested in keeping the data about the project up-to-date, i'd suggest changing the owner.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: hwo do i get a list of projects i've registered?
<kiko-phone> Hobbsee, /people/+me
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: that's not a comprehensive list, is it?
<kiko-phone> Hobbsee, there's a link to related projects.
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: found that.  it's not comprehensive, is it?
<\sh> kiko-phone, you mean "Projects <me> is involved"? 
<kiko-phone> yes
<\sh> kiko-phone, this is not a list of projects, me registered
<\sh> kiko-phone, the list is even wrong
<kiko-phone> oh?
<\sh> kiko-phone, it's a complete lists of sometimes very strange projects where <me> is involved, directly but mostly indirectly
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<Hobbsee> BjornT: so, where do i change the owner?
<\sh> kiko-phone, and when you check out https://edge.launchpad.net/~shermann/+projects as a stupid example...I never was involved in evolution-scalix project or bluefish editor...
<Hobbsee> BjornT: this seems to be very confusing and convoluted.
 * gnomefreak lost
<Hobbsee> \sh: for some reason, i've got one for bluefish too.  i suspect someone subscribed ~motu or something to it
<\sh> or the simple todo manager...
<gnomefreak> i thought i set these already
<BjornT> Hobbsee: there should be a 'change maintainer' link
<\sh> Hobbsee, yes...this is nice , but totally wrong...
<gnomefreak> i got iceowla nd mozilla-devscripts
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, because some idiot subscribed MOTU to it.
<gnomefreak> i dont maintain either i fixed iceowl like once
<Hobbsee> which, tastily, i can't unsubscribe at all.
<Hobbsee> even though i'm part of the team.
 * Hobbsee still doesn't understand why people subscribe MOTU to bugs.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: oh, it's not with the rest of the options.  will remember to use firefox search first next time
<Hobbsee> BjornT:  registry-admins team does not exist, i'm told.
<Hobbsee> No results found for keyword 'registry admins'. 
<BjornT> Hobbsee: ok. let me see what the real name is...
<kiko-phone> Hobbsee, ~registry
<gnomefreak> where should i be looking to fix this?
<Hobbsee> kiko-phone: ah, thanks.
<\sh> Hobbsee, because teams and teams can have a different meaning...but there is no way to say, team X will only be to sum up a group of people with special features or rights...but not being a team which is actively doing work on LP things 
 * Hobbsee wonders why all the "change" bits aren't put together
<Hobbsee> bah.  *why* is launchpad sending mass mail, for something that people can not do anything about for at least 2 days?
<Hobbsee> Or is the mail wrong?
<Hobbsee> if we can only change it from 2/5, then why not email us on 2/5 about it, instead of 30/4.
<Hobbsee> \sh: true
<Hobbsee> \sh: it's an education thing, in the case of that one
<\sh> Hobbsee, I think it would be good, to have a setting (inside the team admin page) which says: actively used for other things then upload rights ... a team for permission managemnent and a team e.g. as a group of devs who are doing project/bug work...imho motu is only used for granting the upload rights, nowadays, right?
<Hobbsee> er, yeah, i think so.
<\sh> Hobbsee, it's a reminder, that LP will do the change automatically...
<\sh> Hobbsee, because right now, there is only GPL which means v1...all GPL stuff will be now labled as GPLv2 and projects which are using GPLv3 needs to change this the day after tomorrow
<Hobbsee> \sh: i see that
<\sh> which makes sense ,-)
<Hobbsee> \sh: but if we're to change it if it's wrong, in a couple of days, *why* is it mailing us now?
<Hobbsee> seeing as it specifically says to update it after the second, not before.
<\sh> Hobbsee, tomorrow is bank holiday
<\sh> in most of the european countries or even world wide? ;) 
<\sh> s/tomorrow/today/ in some southern parts ;)
<Hobbsee> it's not world wide
<Hobbsee> lucky :)
<Hobbsee> BjornT: thanks for the help
<Bronger> What was the reasoning behind this very resticted form of Launchpad mailing lists?
<Rinchen> barry, ^^
<barry> Rinchen: you mean brogner's comment?  looks like he left the channel :(
<Rinchen> ah indeed. I have join/part off
<Rinchen> too much noise 
<Rinchen> oh well, next time
<Rinchen> thanks
<barry> Rinchen: np!
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> did someone knows who is in charge of shop.canonical.com?
<laga> hello. can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/221176 ? i should be able to view that bug report, although i only get "permission denied".
<ubottu> laga: Error: This bug is private
<laga> yes, it is private, but i should be able to see it.
<gmb> nxvl: Is there a problem with the shop?
<kiko> laga, why do you say you should be able to see it?
<nxvl> gmb: yes, i try to shop the hardy t-shirt, but on the payment i get an error
<nxvl> gmb: that was last week
<gmb> nxvl: Oh. The Hardy t-shirt has sold out, unfortunately, so there's little that can be done.
<nxvl> gmb: now i don't see the purchase, but the amout has been charged to mi CC
<gmb> nxvl: Ah.
<gmb> Right
<gmb> That's a different problem.
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> i don't care much about the t-shirt, since is my fault for being so slow
<nxvl> but if i'm not getting the thigs i ordered i also don't want to pay for them
<gmb> Understandably.
<laga> kiko: i could see the previous 'private' reports against mythtv AFAIK. i'm not quite sure how launchpad handles the private reports. i only know that i'm part of the "mythtv ubuntu maintainers" group on launchpad ;)
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> so 
<gmb> nxvl: You should use the contact form at https://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php to get in touch with the shop people.
<nxvl> i want to know if the order is being shipped before i call the bank and find out what's happening
<nxvl> gmb: already done :D
<kiko> laga, that bug is private because it's been filed by apport. the retracer needs to go through it first before disclosing it IIRC. you should check with somebody on #ubuntu-devel, but it's not a launchpad issue, fundamentally
<gmb> nxvl: The person who deals with the shop has gone home for the day, but if you'd like I can talk to them tomorrow morning and ask them to get in touch with you.
<nxvl> gmb: i will apreciate it very much
<nxvl> gmb: i'm on this nick or in nvalcarcel AT ubuntu DOT com
 * gmb makes a note
 * nxvl HUGS gmb 
<gmb> :)
<gmb> nxvl: What timezone are you in?
<nxvl> gmb: UTC -5
<gmb> Okay.
<nxvl> gmb: but i'm connected from a server, which is always online, so just ping me and i will answer when i connect myself to it
<gmb> nxvl: If you haven't heard from me by mid-day your time tomorrow feel free to give me a ping or email me on <this nick> AT canonical DOT com
<nxvl> :D
<gmb> Cool.
<nxvl> gmb: thanks for your help
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl HUGS gmb again
<gmb> nxvl: My pleasure.
<laga> kiko: thanks.
<kirkland> hey guys, i'm getting an error trying to upload to my ppa
<kirkland> Error '(104, 'Connection reset by peer')' during ftp transfer of virt-manager_0.5.3-0ubuntu10~ppa2.dsc
<gmb> kirkland: I was just about to tell you to try here ;)
<kirkland> gmb: thx
<gmb> cprov: Around?
<kirkland> i've tried it 20 or so times now
<gmb> kirkland: cprov or bigjools are the people to talk to about PPAs
<kirkland> cprov: around?
<gmb> kirkland: He might be back later. It's nearly 8pm for him.
<kirkland> gmb: okay, thanks.
<gmb> kirkland: If all else fails file a question on http://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<kirkland> gmb: done.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/31515
<gmb> Cool.
<Nafallo> hm...
<Nafallo> can I make launchpad not sending me a specific build failure for a specific package on a specific architecture? ;-)
<Nafallo> s/specific\ //
<stdin> in a word: no
<bd_> Nafallo: Change the package to not build there :)
<kiko> Nafallo, well, sure. just put the right architectures in your Architectures: line :)
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<Nafallo> every time quick-launch-applet has been rebuilt the last half-year or so I get a failure notice for hppa ;-)
<bd_> that package doesn't seem to exist oO
<Nafallo> quick-lounge-applet
<Nafallo> sorry. misspelled it to something obvious instead :-)
<Nafallo> what I should really do would be to actually look at the buildlog and fix it... but time :-)
#launchpad 2008-05-01
* herb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update. https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 1 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> just noticed this today: the drop down arrows for editing the details of a bug has changed to the text "[edit]" on edge.  Edge only, not the main version.
<kiko-afk> greg-g, just shift-reload.
 * greg-g hangs head in shame
<greg-g> thanks :)
* herb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 1 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> poolie: ping
<poolie> pong
<LaserJock> poolie: I just filed the bug on flags for broken vcsimports
<LaserJock> poolie: what do you mean by "branch details" page?
<LaserJock> I can't find info for "last time it was mirrored"
<LaserJock> or if there was an error
<LaserJock> I'm looking specifically at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gchemutils/trunk
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
 * wgrant pokes LP.
<wgrant> Hm, working again.
<katkin> nxvl: ping
<mantiena-baltix> hello all
<mantiena-baltix> Anybody knows why I don't get an email from rosetta with exported translation ?
<mantiena-baltix> carlos told me yesterday, that I will get, but after about 25 hours I still don't get :(
<mantiena-baltix> maybe po/mo export function is broken again ?
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, wgrant: maybe you know what's a problem is with launchpad po translations export ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: no, sorry.
<mantiena-baltix> :(
<mantiena-baltix> What should I do ? report a bug ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes, it's always a reasonable step when you have spotted a problem :)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov: agains which product ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: rosetta
<mantiena-baltix> kiko__:  maybe you know why I don't get an email from rosetta with link to exported po translation?
<wgrant> mantiena-baltix: Poking random people ever half hour is probably not the best way to go about it.
<wgrant> *every
<wgrant> Either file a bug or ask a question on rosetta.
<mantiena-baltix> wgrant: kiko__ is no random ;)
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: he's not a rsoetta dev, though.
<mantiena-baltix> Hobbsee: but he helps me sometimes ;)
<wgrant> He also only reconnected from a timeout.
<wgrant> And has a very long tail.
<wgrant> So he's probably not actually here.
<mantiena-baltix> yea, it seems so
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ah, thanks.  the mail is out :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmph?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: lp 2.1.4 release notes
<Hobbsee> er, 1.2.4
 * Hobbsee decodes the LP speak
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, I guessed you meant that :) Thanks for the thanks
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you're welcome
<Hobbsee> mrevell: is it customary now to not list all the bugfixes in each LP release?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and only the highlights, even to the mails to lp-users?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I was just about to ask you what you think of the new format. The thinking goes like this: in the main release announcement, we're focusing on the big changes but linking to the milestone so people can see everything that's changed if they want to.
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> mrevell: there are certainly people who do want to be able to skim through various sections of changes, but i'm unsure it's worth the extra effort required to transcribe those fixes.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: if anything, i'd say you definetly need to put it into normal-user-speak, not launchpadesque.  I don't think the previous issues had as much of a problem with this.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Interesting. Can you give me an example?
<Hobbsee> normal users don't know what distro series are, etc, and they really don't see the point in learning the terminology when bug contact suddenly switches to bug supervisor, which only changes in some roles, but is the same in others
<Hobbsee> or pockets
<Hobbsee> 'multiple series' - people will just go "multiple series of what?  distributions?  releases?  oysters?"
<Hobbsee> wgrant: your thoughts on the new format?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm, yes, I can see that the word "series" can be problematic.
<wgrant> wgrant: I liked the old format. Having the changelog actually listing the changes is useful, but also potentially confusing.
<wgrant> Er, Hobbsee ^^
<Hobbsee> mrevell: as for the format itself, from my, and i suspect wgrant's POV, i'ts a major regression.  Then again, we do do a fair bit of soyuz support between us, so need to know all the changes, which we don't tend to find out about in any other way.
<wgrant> The milestone lists are good for that, but sometimes they don't list everything.
<Hobbsee> it's certainly useful to be able to glance down the written lists, and see it written in plain english, too
<mrevell> This is great feedback thanks guys.
<wgrant> Is there a Launchpad glossary around somewhere, which should describe series etc.?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: there were more, but that stood out
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i have a philosophical problem with that.  if it's so complex it requires a glossary, which changes every once in a while...why not pick something obvious enough that people understand it to start with, rather than having to read a manual on how to use LP?
<wgrant> I'm not sure that the Launchpad series concept is easily compressible into a word or two.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: One of the the reasons for not including every bug fix etc was that people interested in those bugs would probably be subscrived to them. Is that a bad assumption, in your view? Also, I think we probably will produce a more traditional changelog alongside this.
<Hobbsee> cprov: btw, we've had user confusion over both "what does edit dependancies mean", and "so, how do i make another ppa a build dependancy of my ppa"
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i deliberately try not to subscribe to launchpad bugs that i'm interested in.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: at least in the area of soyuz.
<wgrant> mrevell: A thorough changelog would be most welcome.
<mrevell> wgrant, I think you're right - series is hard to communicate in a compact form
<wgrant> Particularly if it appears gradually over the release, so we can see what's new on edge/dogfood/staging.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Why do you prefer not subscrie?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: mainly because i want to see them get fixed, because i'm interested in them, but it's depressing to watch them get bumped back over and over, and just contributes to more mail that i get from LP globally.
<mrevell> wgrant: Yeah, that's something that I think we will be doing - i.e. regular updates of what's new throughout the cycle.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: From what you know of other people, do you think that's a typical behaviour?>
<Hobbsee> i can't really help them being bumped back - it's not my call - but i would prefer not to know exactly how much stuff i want to see is being pushed back - i'd prefer to be surprised about when it'll actually be done.
<wgrant> mrevell: That would be very, very good.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i'm not sure.  I can't see that many users do subscribe to many launchpad bugs at all, actually.
<mrevell> wgrant: I can't promise it for 1.2.5, but I'm hoping to be able to do it. I need to look at the most efficient way of doing it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: from what i've noticed, it's usually developers subscribed.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Developers of what? LP? or the project?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry, forget that
<Hobbsee> mrevell: er, yes, sorry :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I got confused :)
<Hobbsee> np, i was unclear.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i think there's a time and a place for both
<mrevell> Do you think the new format was useful, though, if we had the old format too?
<Hobbsee> right, yes, that's what i mean
<Hobbsee> if the new format went to the blog, etc.
<mrevell> So, we lead with the new format but make the old changelog available at help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases/1.2.x and link to it from the new version.
<Hobbsee> the lp users ML clearly has people interested in how launchpad is really giong, so i'd expect them to find the old-form more useful than the new one
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's useful to have stuff like that all in an email, for those who read email while offline / on pathetic connections / etc.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Right, that's an interesting point.
<Hobbsee> so i'd suggest that the new format goes to the blog, and anywhere else, but the lp-users list gets the full version
<spiv> Well, it's a matter of who the audience is.  I'm not sure what level we consider the launchpad-users list to be at.
<Hobbsee> spiv: if they're using rosetta a lot, then they're probably interested in all the rosetta changes, in plain english, would be my view.
<wgrant> I think the new form is good for launchpad-users, with the new one going to launchpad-devel, but that's of course private.
<spiv> If we do put an in-depth changelog on a website, potentially we could make an RSS feed of that, and people that care can automatically fetch that feed an read it offline just as easily as email.
<wgrant> Although launchpad-users people aren't as clueless as ubuntu-users.
<Hobbsee> spiv: now there's a good idea.
<spiv> Anyway, that's just some drive-by comments, it's bedtime for me!
<spiv> I'll leave you in mrevell's capable (and probably better-informed) hands.
<Hobbsee> night spiv!
<Hobbsee> spiv: and well done for surviving a meeting with the evil Hobbsee with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Hobbsee> :P
<mrevell> hey spiv, thanks for the input :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: have you considered emailing lp-users to see which they'd find more useful?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Absolutely, and I will do. Thanks for the suggestion
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it seems pretty clear about the rest of the places you release to, though
<Hobbsee> mrevell: you're welcome :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, I think the new format is best for most places.
<mrevell> launchpad-users may be a different case, although the new format would still go there.
<Hobbsee> yeah, it may be a good thing for both to go there.  i'm not sure
<nxvl> katkin: hi
<nxvl> gmb: did you have any news?
<nxvl> gmb: i haven't receive any e-mail
<gmb> nxvl: I spoke to the person who's responsible for the shop. They'll get in touch with you by email. If you haven't heard anything by this time tomorrow let me know and I'll chase it up for you.
<katkin> nxvl: my colleague cezzaine will drop you an e-mail tomorrow to ask for more details from you and we'll look into it asap for you
<nxvl> gmb: thnx
<nxvl> katkin: alright!
<katkin> nxvl: if you haven't heard from her by close of play tomorrow please drop her an e-mail : cezzaine@canonical.com and copy me in kat@canonical.com
<katkin> nxvl: we'll get it sorted asap for you eitherway
<nxvl> katkin: the problem is that the amount has been discounted, but i can't find the order on mi history
<katkin> nxvl: discounted? taken from your account?
<nxvl> katkin: so i'm affraid you are discharging the amount and not sending me the order
<nxvl> katkin: yes
<nxvl> katkin: i will paste the line, give me 1 second
<katkin> nxvl: ok, well we will look into it as soon as possible for you
<katkin> nxvl: I'm leaving for the day now 
<katkin> nxvl: in actual fact, feel free to write a mail to cezzaine copying me in now and we can get on to it first thing tomorrow
<katkin> nxvl: thanks, bye
<nxvl> gmb: their mails are {katkin , cezzaine } At c.c?
<nxvl> oh! i miss on line
<nxvl> gmb: nevermind
<gmb> No worrie :)
 * gmb can't spell...
<Rinchen>  ===> Meeting time in #launchpad-meeting
<thumper> abentley: meeting time
<abentley> Oh, that meeting.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 8 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed mtg time to next week
<cjwatson> Hey folks. Could a Launchpad admin please change /ubuntu/intrepid's upload status to "Development" for me?
<cjwatson> I think it's spelled "Active Development" actually.
<elmo> done
<cjwatson> elmo: cheers
<madyogi> :q
<stdin> hmm, why did I receive build failure emails from someone else's (personal) ppa?
<joh> What would be the bzr/launchpad equivalent of SVN tags? Series or branches?
<mwhudson> well, the bzr equivalent is tags
<mwhudson> i guess you could say the launchpad is series, sorta, though that more reflects a branch
<joh> Ok, so what's the difference between a series and a branch?
<joh> Say I wanted to "tag" my trunk branch as a release.
<mwhudson> well, a series 'has-a' branch
<joh> ok
<joh> a series has one and only one branch?
<mwhudson> yep
<joh> So in a way a series only adds metadata and launchpad-specific features to a branch?
<mwhudson> there is a concept of a 'release' in launchpad
<mwhudson> (which is associated to a series)
<mwhudson> but there's no way of saying this release is this tag in this branch
<mwhudson> (you upload a tarball instead, generally speaking)
<joh> Ok, so I first have to create a new branch, then a new release series and then link the tarballs to the new series?
<mwhudson> i guess i don't know what you're trying to achieve
<joh> Well, right now my release is shown under the "trunk" series
<mwhudson> your options depend a bit on how complex your project is
<joh> Not very complex, no
<mwhudson> if you just have one line of development, releasing every so often, then having your releases in the trunk series sounds fine
<joh> Ok, in what situations would it be a good idea to do otherwise?
<mwhudson> well, like cpython
<mwhudson> where you release say 2.5
<mwhudson> then the mainline contains development towards 2.6
<mwhudson> but there's still a line of development for 2.5.1, 2.5.2
<joh> Ah ok
<mwhudson> in general launchpad is imo pretty good at modelling really quite complicated development
<mwhudson> it does make it all a bit overwhelming in the simpler cases though
<joh> Yeah, my experience exactly
<mwhudson> i guess the motivating example for lots of stuff in lp is ubuntu: that's pretty darned complex :)
<joh> Hehe, yep :-)
<mwhudson> it's probably the better way to go though, support the complicated stuff then try to make the simple experience better
<mwhudson> rather than trying to build the complexity onto a simple system
<mwhudson> though, well, arguments both ways i guess
<joh> Yeah, makes sense.
#launchpad 2008-05-02
<morten> Hi, if i want to build a package in ppa, should i use hardy? (in the changelog)
<morten> (i get 
<morten> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.)
<lifeless> intrepid
<morten> ok, thanks.. ill try that
<poolie> morten: you should use whichever distro you want to target
<poolie> morten: i think that error means you forgot to tell dput to upload to the ppa rather than ubuntu
<morten> poolie: aah, ofcourse... i just used dput, i need dput my-ppa... thanks! forgot to use the dput.cf profile
<poolie> morten: i think i have some tips for this on sourcefrog.net/blog
<poolie> you can disable the default target, which makes this easier
<poolie> sorry /weblog
<poolie> hm, no, i don't
<poolie> i should post
<bd_> Rejected: nominatedarchindep is not present in legal_archseries <--- I got this when uploading an arch:all package to my PPA in suite intrepid. What does it mean?
<jamesh> bd_: what are you trying to build?
<bd_> jamesh: haskell-devscripts from debian unstable
<bd_> one sec, I'll upload it to my server
<jamesh> bd_: which Ubuntu version are you trying to build on?
<bd_> jamesh: intrepid, just to see if it'd work :)
<jamesh> there is a possibility that the PPAs haven't been set up for intrepid yet
<bd_> http://fushizen.net/~bd/ppafailure/ <-- the upload
<bd_> jamesh: yeah, it shows up on their UIs though
 * bd_ uploads to hardy
<bd_> just thought I ought to make a note of it somewhere for the admins to see
<rockstar_> Who is the vcs-imports operator
<rockstar_> ?
<lifeless> mwhudson is probably primary
<lifeless> the bazaar-canonical team wears the general hat
<mwhudson> i've been slack lately :(
<mwhudson> rockstar_: we'll have to teach you how to do it at some point :)
<rockstar_> mwhudson, are busy right now?
<rockstar_> I've got two projects that I've been waiting to get imported...
<rockstar_> Didn't know that was the responsibility of my team.
<rockstar_> :)
<lifeless> would be good to make it a LOSA task I think
<mwhudson> rockstar_: i'm ill :/
<mwhudson> probably have enough brain power to start two imports though
<lifeless> always intended to have a split between coding and operations
<mwhudson> rockstar_: which are they?
<mwhudson> lifeless: well, in the new system it will be much much less tedious
<rockstar_> entertainer and restore-backup
<mwhudson> grar, self-signed certificate?
<rockstar_> mwhudson, yea, don't know why they used https...
<mwhudson> rockstar_: i've started them both
<rockstar_> Sweet, thanks.
<rockstar_> mwhudson, maybe next week you can show me how to do it.
<mwhudson> rockstar_: sure
<rockstar_> I've used bzr-svn to to convert stuff before.  Was stuck on the https stuff...
<artfwo> hi! I've just uploaded a package update to PPA, but forgot to include orig.tgz... got the "accepted" mail, which listed .orig.tar.gz among the files and the package built okay
<artfwo> does launchpad pick .orig from somewhere else?
<LaserJock> it can grab them from the Ubuntu archive if it exists
<artfwo> thanks LaserJock! (just making sure nothing's wrong) :)
<ffm_> Hey, for some reason even after I sucessfully upload my .changes file, my ppa doesn't show the upload.
<ffm_> Any ideas why?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: hi 
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i'd love to get some more information about those replies to bugs
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: cant i fixed it it was thunderbird that screwed it up
 * intellectronica sighs with relief
<gnomefreak> i havent gotten back to reply to list yet i have to resend all those bugs out
<gnomefreak> there was 10 not 3
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: that's ok. but if you can post something later, just so other folks wouldn't be worried it would be great
<intellectronica> if you're busy i can also do it myself
<gnomefreak> i can do it in a while unless  its urgent
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: no, not urgent. thanks!
<gnomefreak> no problem sorry about that
<intellectronica> no worries
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks i sent thhe reply
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: excellent, thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> anytime
<gnomefreak> :)
<fta> are the PPAs open for intrepid ? i've pushed a package to hardy and intrepid, both accepted, only hardy has been built, intrepid is not even queued.
<sistpoty> seems like my upload of xmms-audacious to intrepid got stuck somewhere? (didn't get an accepted mail)...
<sistpoty> ogra just pointed me to bug #225642... *clueless*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225642 in malone "permission denied for relation teammembership" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225642
<sistpoty> should I reupload?
<kiko-afk> sistpoty, I think that's fixed already, though -- when was your upload?
<sistpoty> kiko-afk: few hours ago... s.th. around 14UTC
<sistpoty> bleh... it was xmms-crossfade, not xmms-audacious :/
<sistpoty> reuploading xmms-crossfade worked... thanks a lot!
<fta> intrepid & ppa ? anyone ?
<gnomefreak> how do you open upstream bug tracker i thought it was project at one time but thats not showing me the mozilla upstream bugzilla and its not under  dist. package
<Mimi> Mmm... "Please paste a clear-signed copy of the following phrase into the box below. "   Mmm.. the thing it's asking for is something that starts with: -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- ... right? :)
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> hi there, may i ask a short question?
<kiko-afk> maybe.
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> ah, ok
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> i am hosting a project at launchpad an i have a question related to the ppa
<kiko-afk> sdfdsfdsfdsf, the suspense is killing me! out with the question! :)
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> when i set up my debian/changelog i write gutsy as ubuntu "series"
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> now, of course i want to support hardy
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> is it possible to set up to releases in one debian/changelog?
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> e.g. gutsy, hardy
<kiko-afk> I guess you mean two releases
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> yes
<kiko-afk> the answer is no, but you should use the new copy-packages feature to handle that
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> or do i have to make to versions for each release
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> ah, ok. thank you
<kiko-afk> read more here: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart#copy
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> ok, it is working like a charme
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> brillant feature
<kiko-afk> glad you like it :)
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> just waiting for the copy to finish ;-) 
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> thanks for your help
<sdfdsfdsfdsf> bye
<gnomefreak> how are features handled in LP example asking questions like steps to reproduce and grabbing info from them something like mozilla's bugtracker when you file bug they ask for most of what we do sooner or later this would make it faster IMHO for everyone
#launchpad 2008-05-03
<Hobbsee> hey, we must have the new stuff for soyuz now!
<Hobbsee> wonder if we have info on how to use it
 * Hobbsee wonders why rothera is deactivated.
 * Hobbsee doesn't see where it timed out
<Hobbsee> why do i still have no builds queued, when it got accepted 49 mins ago?
<Hobbsee> the launchpad gods do not smile on me :(
<Hobbsee> 2 hours since the upload, and still no build records
 * Hobbsee tries sacrificing a pony
<bd_> Hobbsee: maybe it's waiting for an archive admin to approve it?
<bd_> in source-NEW
<Hobbsee> bd_: it's not, and i'm one.  it's a ppa package.
<bd_> oh :/
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> however, i didn't check that.
<bd_> heh, the other day I was seeing PPA build records popping up within minutes of uploading
<Hobbsee> they did a rollout a copule of days ago
<bd_> yeah
<Hobbsee> things may have FUBAR'd with that
<bd_> I was testing shortly after that rollout without too many problems
 * bd_ uploads something to test
<Hobbsee> nope, not in the new queue
 * bd_ stabs silly packages which invoke ./configure in rules clean
<Hobbsee> ...wow.  that sounds...broken
<bd_> pcre3 :/
<bd_> whoa, something happened there
<bd_> PPA went from empty queues/idle builds to 15 waiting
<Hobbsee> bd_: publisher is at least partially working, i think
<bd_> whee, time to run configure again!
 * bd_ re-builds with -sa :/
<bd_> oh!
<bd_> Hobbsee: did oyu upload to intrepid?
<Hobbsee> bd_: yes
<bd_> hmm
<bd_> I was having problems with PPA-intrepid before
<bd_> upload with a different version to hardy, and if it works, complain to launchpad's admins :)
<Hobbsee> oh, is that the problem?  that intrepid is screwed.
<Hobbsee> hmm, i could build it for hardy.
<bd_> Hobbsee: since intrepid is almost the same as hardy atm you can just build for hardy and copy with binaries
<bd_> yeah, a hardy upload of pcre3 got queued right away
<Hobbsee> so intrepid is screwed.  got it.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: intrepid has no chroots.
<wgrant> I didn't even think it had the archs enabled for upload at all.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, so it's not supported by ppa yet.  right
<Hobbsee> surprising - i would have expected them to work when the main archive did
<Hobbsee> fricking hell.
<Hobbsee> launchpad people, why are you setting an expiry time on tickets to be as short as 15 days, when you don't respond to them at all in that lenght of time?
 * Hobbsee will find more and more creative things to put on there, each time it expires.
<Hobbsee> right, hardyu version picked up
<emgent> morning
<mantiena> hi all
<mantiena> doko: hi
<mantiena> SteveA: hi
<ben_geer> question: when I tried to download a translation .po file, Launchpad said "expect to receive an email shortly".  I went to bed, got up 8 hours later, no email.  What's supposed to be happening here?  Why can't I just download the file?
<mantiena> ben_geer: I got same problem few days ago
<mantiena> ben_geer: it seems you should report a bug
<mantiena> ben_geer: I got email with link to .po file after 2 days :(
<ben_geer> I'll report the bug.  But can you explain to me why I need to get an email in order to download a file?
<mantiena> ben_geer: I think, that launchpad translation system should "export" po file, as it contains translation data in different format
<mantiena> s/contains/keeps
<ben_geer> ok maybe the export is really slow
<mantiena> ben_geer: export was really fast until this week :(
<ben_geer> ok thanks, I'll report the bug
<mantiena> ben_geer: please subscribe mantas to that bugreport
<mantiena> mantas it's my launchpad username
<ben_geer> that bug was already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/209246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209246 in rosetta "Translation no download email received" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ben_geer> mantas: I subscribed you to that bug.
<mantiena> ben_geer: thanks
<ben_geer> mantiena: that bug is a month old, and it seems that no Launchpad developer has investigated it.  Is there a way to get the developers' attention?
<mantiena> ben_geer: maybe you could tell this in this channel on monday ?
<ben_geer> mantiena: ok thanks!
<qense> I've found a minor glitch at the PPA activation page
<qense> There is a link to the PPA Terms of Use but you have to agree with the PPA Terms of Service
<wgrant> qense: Please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug
<qense> ok, thanks for providing the right package
<qense> how do you get a .changes file to upload to your ppa using dput when it's a new package>
<wgrant> qense: What's special about it being new?
<qense> it doesn't exist yet in the ppa
<qense> so there are no actual changes
<qense> the quick-start-guide tells you to execute something like dput my-ppa P_V_source.changes
<qense> but if I remember it correctly you generate .changes files using diff
<wgrant> .changes is just a file naming convention. It doesn't have to be a change from a previous package.
<wgrant> debuild or dpkg-buildpackage generate the .changes.
<qense> ok, thanks
<qense> and how do you select the architecture and ubuntu version for your package?
<wgrant> qense: The architecture is specified by the Architecture fields in debian/control. You specify the Ubuntu version in the changelog.
<qense> ah, thanks. :)
<qense> maybe I should learn more about packaging before I do this :D
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<shaiguitar> hello
<shaiguitar> quit
<nizarus> hi
<nizarus> i'm looking for help to creat a new poll in launchpad 
<nizarus> is there any documentation about that ?
#launchpad 2008-05-04
<mantiena> hi all
<joneal> hey
<madduck> 'pytagsfs=lists.launchpad.net@mass.madduck.net' doesn't seem to be a valid email address.
<madduck> sure it is.
<madduck> and it's the one i want to use to subscribe to the mailing list
 * madduck hopes this can be fixed quickly...
<_Andrew> Can anyone walk me through the process of pushing my bzr branch to launchpad
<_Andrew> I created my project already but I'm having trouble with the ssh part
<stdin> have you added your ssh key to your account?
<_Andrew> I can't find how to do that
<stdin> have you created a key yet on your system?
<_Andrew> yes
<_Andrew> I created a pgp and uploaded it to launchpad
<stdin> no, a ssh key
<_Andrew> oh
<stdin> you use the "ssh-keygen" to make it
<_Andrew> ok thanks
<madduck> maybe understanding ssh keys would be a good idea first?
<stdin> finally, _Andrew I found the guide :p https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<stdin> that'll guide you right through it
<_Andrew> madduck, so you mean I'm stupid or something?
<_Andrew> thanks, statik 
<_Andrew> eh.. stdin
<stdin> _Andrew: I'm sure he just wanted to make sure you understand what a ssh key is and what it's used for, which that guide explains also
<_Andrew> I know what it's for, but I couldn't find the guide. Thanks stdin. One last question, this is going to be the project's branch which I want everyone to contribute to so do I need to do something specific?
<stdin> _Andrew: not really, everyone can branch a branch. so you can just act as if it's the master. just make sure you set it to be a hosted branch and it should be fine
<stdin> then you can push up to the "master" and everyone can pull from that
<madduck> _Andrew: no, I wasn't assuming that. I am just not much in favour of telling people what to do; instead, I like to tell them what they're trying to achieve and showing them in the right direction.
<_Andrew> I think I get it, i'm kinda new to bzr, normally I use svn so I don't really understand the concept that well..
<madduck> anyway, no offence intended...
<_Andrew> Sorry if I'm abit pissed, I just don't like sarcastic comments when i'm trying contribute code.
<_Andrew> ok, the ssh key is done and I want launchpad to be the primary location to host our code, i'm reading the related page but I don't see anything about setting it to be a hosted branch? Does that come after I push to code to launchpad? 
<wgrant> _Andrew: Pushed branches are implicitly hosted.
<_Andrew> ok, awesome and is there some kind of naming convention for the master branch or should I just call the branch andrew?
<wgrant> It would generally be main or trunk.
<_Andrew> super
<_Andrew> https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<_Andrew> I'm looking at that page, for registrant i'm unsure what to put there
<_Andrew> For reference the project is here: https://code.launchpad.net/hardwar/
<wgrant> The registrant controls the permissions.
<wgrant> If you have a team of developers, the registrant should be that team.
<_Andrew> So would that be a group name?
<wgrant> If not, the registrant should be yourself.
<_Andrew> ok, so I need to create a team?
<_Andrew> in case I want to add people in the future?
<wgrant> If you don't have multiple developers now there is no point.
<wgrant> You can easily move the branch in future.
<_Andrew> I have someone else on this project so i'm thinking a team would be the best bet
<_Andrew> We have artwork for this project too which is going to need collaboration, do you suggest another branch just for the artwork?
<_Andrew> ok, I got it now, thank you very much for all your help. I think I can do it from here.
<qense> is there a way to remove a project or mark it as inactive?
<stdin> file a request here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<qense> thx
<qense> and can you remove teams?
<stdin> the admins can do anything ;) just file the request 
<qense> thanks again :)
<_Andrew> um.. 
<_Andrew> https://launchpad.net/hardwar/ .. I uploaded the code but on the overview it says "Doesn’t use Code" ?
<stdin> _Andrew: click "Change Details" and select the "Code for this project is published in Bazaar branches on Launchpad" option
<stdin> you branch is shown though https://code.edge.launchpad.net/hardwar/
<_Andrew> You mean that's where I can view it or do you mean i've done it wrong?
<stdin> that's the place that lists all the registered branches
<_Andrew> ok
<_Andrew> done, thanks again
<nizarus> is any one here ?
<mantiena> nizarus: yes ;)
<nizarus> hi mantiena 
<nizarus> there is no activity here 
<nizarus> i was here last night and today
<nizarus> and no one responds to my question 
<mantiena> nizarus: it seems you forgot, that now is weekend and also mothers day ...
<mantiena> nizarus: you should wait or ask in launchpad answers
<nizarus> i know that it is WE
<nizarus> with ubuntu I'm more active in WE's 
<nizarus> because in the week I have my work :)
<LaserJock> nizarus: it might help to ask your question though :-)
<nizarus> but no problem I asked my question in launchpad
<nizarus> and I'm waiting
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> if it's something simple we might be able to answer
<Tooba1> hello.I know the answer to this question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/28226, but I can't understand how to post it
<Tooba1> (I'm logged in)
<nizarus> ah ok, this is my question : https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/31903
<Tooba1> any help?
<LaserJock> Tooba1: hmm, tricky
<LaserJock> I'm not a LP Answers expert
<LaserJock> but the problem is that the question has expired
<Tooba1> the funny thing is that I am able to modify it! (to try, I just inserted a newline, and it's there)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I'd use that
<nizarus> LaserJock, have you see my question ?
<LaserJock> nizarus: to add a poll you need to be a team admin or owner
<nizarus> i'am a new team admin :)
<LaserJock> k
<nizarus> and i'm descovering launchpad 
<LaserJock> so do you see the poll item on the left hand menu?
<Tooba1> bye, thanks
<nizarus> yes LaserJock 
<LaserJock> nizarus: "create a poll"
<nizarus> but is there a particular syntax or some thing like that to make polls 
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<LaserJock> it's been some time since I set up a poll
<nizarus> LaserJock, i'm in the page to make new poll
<nizarus> in the zone "The proposition that is going to be voted"
<LaserJock> k
<nizarus> i have to specify items or some thing like that ??
<LaserJock> it's what you are voting on
<LaserJock> so some proposal or person or something
<nizarus> just a simple presentation text ?
<nizarus> what about choices for the poll ?
<LaserJock> I think it's just a binary yes/no
<nizarus> thank you LaserJock 
<mantiena> doko: hi
<qense> Should rubyforge be supported by malone?
<gmb> qense: Rubyforge is semi-supported by malone.
<gmb> qense: You can add bug watches against it.
<gmb> But at the moment the statuses aren't imported.
<qense> there was a bug report in alexandria where I tried to add a bug watch to
<qense> it failed
<qense> and the url wasn't right
<qense> everything after the first & was forgotten
<qense> so rubyforge showed a 404 when you clicked the link
<gmb> qense: Right. That's because at the moment malone is trying to treat it like a SourceForge bug.
<gmb> Which it shouldn't do.
<qense> ok
<gmb> See bug 226575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226575 in malone "Launchpad should use the GForge SOAP API " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226575
<qense> but wasn't gforge already supported after the last update?
<gmb> qense: Bug watches against it were, in that you can say "This is bug #n on XForge."
<gmb> But status imports weren't.
<gmb> The idea is that we'll use the GForge SOAP API for those.
<qense> ok
<gmb> But the code we had already was for SourceForge which, as you can see, isn't compatible with GForge, unfortunately.
<gmb> qense: However, there's a second bug here that you've just highlighted, which is that LP isn't giving you the correct bug URL in the bug watch. The two are related, but distinct. I'll file a bug about that now.
<gmb> Thanks ;)
<qense> np, thank you for helping me out
<gmb> qense: Filed as bug 226596.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226596 in malone "Launchpad mangles GForge bug URLs in bug watches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226596
<qense> ok
<ianrc> hello, is there any way to delete a group i created which does not have any projects or active members?
<qense> you should create a question at https://anwsers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<qense> an admin will help you
<ianrc> thank you
<qense> oh, wrong spelled url
<qense> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<qense> that's the one you should use
#launchpad 2009-04-27
<Kangarooo> Hello!
<Kangarooo> i want a filter all lauchpad emails .. how can i do that? i searched launchpad but it gives more.. i searched launchpad.net bug question but it doesn show anything.. how to view all launchpad emails? what i should search in gmail?
<mwhudson> Kangarooo: have you seen http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/gmail-filters-for-launchpad-bug-email ?
<Kangarooo> yeeey thx :) i hope there ill find answer- looks like that from url.. :) and there can i find more helpfull launchpad using tips or somewhere else? :)
<mwhudson> there is stuff on help.launchpad.net
<mwhudson> (tbh, the filtering is about the only area in which gmail isn't clearly the best MUA -- i don't understand what's so hard about filtering on arbitrary headers)
<Kangarooo> eh.. actually with that link- there is no solution 4 searching all bug and question emails from launchpad.. :(
<Kangarooo> searching launcpad.net gives also ubuntu mailing lists and answers.launchpad.net show question emails but doesnt gives launchpad bug emails from bugs.launchpad.net
<mwhudson> i guess you might need more than one rule
<Kangarooo> Hello! i found BIG bug in Launchpad.. Emails to Team Members are not possible to put in one Launchpad search so also not in one big Launchpad label
<Kangarooo> i now wanted to add all emails from launchpad to be in 1 label launchpad but if team This message was sent from Launchpad by the user XXX (https://launchpad.net/~XXX) using the "Contact this team" link on the XXX team page to each member directly. For more information see https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ContactingPeople
<Kangarooo> this messege as all other that directet to team users from launchpad im not able to  search with other emails from launchpad
<wgrant> Kangarooo: Such messages have an X-Launchpad-Rationale header, like any other Launchpad email.
<Kangarooo> what that? ok better how to search all emails from launchpad and launchpad emails like this last i descibed?
<CarlFK> booted live cd into rescue mode: root w/ networking.  ran grub, kenrel vmlinux = segfauilt.  trying to report with ubuntu-but, which launched ... lynx I think...
<CarlFK> it isn't accepting my login - do I need to enable cookies?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: Filter on the X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale header field.
<Kangarooo> so i need to put in search: X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale ? ok did that.. 0 results..
<wgrant> You need to tell it that it's a header field.
<Kangarooo> in search and in filter there is no field for header so.. cant search headers..
<wgrant> Which email client are you using?
<Kangarooo> gmail
<wgrant> Ah. Ahahah.
<Kangarooo> yes the most used one on planet earth.. stupid ppl with their gmail :)
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<mwhudson> ah damn, i should have clicked the buglink before removing it from the topic :)
<Snova> I can't even load it.
<Rafik> Hello, have somebody already reported the IOError happening now ?
<mwhudson> Rafik: no?
<Rafik> IOError
<Rafik> A server error occurred.
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> servers are being restarted at the moment
<mwhudson> try again?
<Rafik> now I receive an oops : Error ID: OOPS-1213EB381
<Rafik> now it's ok
<Ursinha> Rafik, this must be consequence of the servers being restarted
<Rafik> yep
<Rafik> thanks
<mwhudson> yeah, me too
<Rafik> it was just unusual to have such IOError
<Rafik> i'm on the edge environment
<Ursinha> Rafik, is it working now?
<mwhudson> Rafik: yeah, non-edge should be fine
<Rafik> Ursinha> yes, it's working fine
<doctormo> I'm packaging up a binary driver which has a license which allows redistribtion, what's the rules on putting in on my ppa?
<LaserJock> hi all, I noticed that I get a "permission denied" page when I try to do a team search for "canonical"
<LaserJock> obviously there are likely private teams, but surely the non-private ones should show up on a search
<spiv> LaserJock: sounds like a bug
<wgrant> LaserJock: That was fixed a week or so ago.
<LaserJock> wgrant: ok, I'm not running edge
<Coke> Hi. Not really launchpad-related, but surely launchpad-generated ;) question here: what service do you use to get a webpage with screenshots and project-specific mailinglists? So far, all I can do with launchpad is host my code.
<wgrant> Coke: Launchpad does mailing lists too, and I think screenshots would go on your project's homepage.
<Coke> wgrant: it only has team mailing lists
<Coke> wgrant: while it may suffice, it is also misleading since I'd setup a mailinglist primarely for a specific project rather than a development team.
<wgrant> Coke: It has mailing lists that happen to be linked to teams, because a mailing list is a group of people. That doesn't mean that a team isn't associated with a project.
<wgrant> IIRC they were going to work on linking projects and teams next release.
<Coke> wgrant: what if I make a new project with new people, I need a new team to make a new unrelated mailing list?
<wgrant> Coke: Yes. Teams are cheap./
<Coke> wgrant: and frivolous to my work
<Coke> wgrant: I'm currently spreading out the project over three different sites
<wgrant> Coke: Is it particularly arduous to create an object representing a group of people in order to have something for that group of people?
<Coke> wgrant: it's one extra step for every project
<Coke> wgrant: also, since the team, for me at least, wouldn't represent any real group, it'd just be a placeholder
<lifeless> Coke: there are bugs open about this already
<wgrant> Coke: Right, there have been extensions to the project registration UI proposed to allow easy creation of the usual teams.
<lifeless> Coke: some thoughts though, if I may
<Coke> Please.
<lifeless> Coke: firstly, projects may have N teas
<lifeless> *teams*
<wgrant> Coke: It is a real group. The group of subscribers to the mailing list.
<lifeless> secondly, you may want lists without a project
<lifeless> for instance, a list coordinating many projects
<Coke> wgrant: as I understand it, subscribers and team members are not the same thing
<lifeless> Coke: they are the same thing
<Coke> lifeless: indeed.
<wgrant> Coke: Right, the team members are a superset of the suscribers.
<Coke> For huge project I could see a purpose of this grouping
<Coke> Can a team have multiple lists?
<lifeless> Coke: they are the same in that: if you are not in the group you cannot be subscribed; and if you don't want to receive mail but you want to e.g. read online, you still need to be in the group
<wgrant> No - the list carries the name of the team.
<lifeless> Coke: 'subscription' is just 'the folk that have the mailman 'deliver mail' flag turned on.
<Coke> Ah. So to have -users and -devel I'd have to setup two teams?
<wgrant> lifeless: You can read the archives of non-private lists without being a member.
<wgrant> Coke: Yes.
<Coke> That's not good at all.
<wgrant> Why not?
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, but please think about this for a couple of seconds :)
<Coke> wgrant: unless you actually have teams and use them in practice it's useless
<lifeless> Coke: I assure you, the internals of every mailing list manager look the same here
<wgrant> Coke: It's not useless - they have mailing lists attached
<Coke> wgrant: but what team? I don't have a team
<lifeless> woah guys
<lifeless> stop
<lifeless> please
<Coke> wgrant: the mailing list subscribers are the casual users of my software
<lifeless> Coke: to have a group of people receive mail, with the ability to configure and tweak their settings, you need a group of people recorded somewhere.
<lifeless> Coke: in launchpad that is *called* 'Team'.
<Coke> lifeless: mailmain subscriptions and I don't configure and tweak their settings.
<Coke> lifeless: they apply to the mailinglist via usual subscribe and tweak their own settings
<lifeless> Coke: works exactly the same for launchpad, in fact we use mailman
<Coke> As an example, I just added a mailing list to a project on a nother host, since the creation I did not touch any settings, yet the mailing list grows and lives.
<lifeless> Coke: you wouldn't need to touch lots of settings in launchpad
<Coke> lifeless: so people can subscribe without me even noticing?
<wgrant> You just need to create an open team, create the list, ignore.
<lifeless> Coke: is there some reason you think you would need to? What is the thing you are actually objecting to?
<wgrant> Coke: If it's an open team, you don't need to know.
<Coke> lifeless: I want to create _only_ a mailing list with least possible administrative work
<Coke> I have no team so it makes no sense for me to create a team
<Coke> The mailing list users are certainly not part of my team either.
<lifeless> Coke: I think you are arguing for the sake of arguing, or you are attaching more meaning to the word team than it carries in launchpad
<Coke> lifeless: possibly
<lifeless> it would possibly be better if we changed the UI to say 'group' rather than 'team', but it currently says 'team' because thats where it started out.
<Coke> I'm assuming a team has special rights for projects, etc.
<lifeless> no
<Coke> So what a team is only for maintaining mailnig lists?
<lifeless> its a group of people
<lifeless> it can be a list
<Coke> I can create 3 teams for my one project to have three different mailing lists?
<lifeless> yes
<Coke> Ok, I can live with the extra administrative task of creating a team before creating a mailing list.
<wgrant> A team is just some group of people. For bug subscriptions, or assignments. For privileges. For branch ownership. For mailing lists. For polluting the namespace. For adding useless emblems to your listing. There are lots of good reasons.
<Coke> wgrant: well, I understand that
<lifeless> Coke: its a single button click in the team once you create it
<Coke> I like the idea of grouping users, I just don't see why mailing lists had to be tied down to that functionality
<lifeless> Coke: because you have to have a group to send mail to them :)
<Coke> it's two completely different things imo
<wgrant> Isn't a mailing list a group of users? Isn't that the point?
<Coke> lifeless: sure, but that group is self-maintained in my case.
<Coke> fluid and unknown
<lifeless> Coke: and it is in launchpad too
<Coke> lifeless: it will work, but I still don't see why a group of launchpad users has to be connected to a group of email addresses
<Coke> they have nothing to do with eachother in my case
<lifeless> Coke: well, I can understand your point of view
<Coke> Is the name of the list based on the name of the team?
<lifeless> but I don't subscribe to it, because with a list you still need to validate addresses (to stop spammers signing people up), and so on
<lifeless> it is the name of the team
<lifeless> or the name of the team is the name of the list, if you prefer :)
<Coke> lifeless: naw, I don't verify.
<Coke> lifeless: I occationally block.
<lifeless> Coke: mailman's subscription process does that
<Coke> right.
<lifeless> which means that it is still happening :)
<Coke> Still, my team will be a placeholder only with me as only real member, rest are simply subscribers.
<Coke> I dare not press "Create"
<Coke> Can I remove it if I make a test one?
<lifeless> if you want to experiment, use staging.launchpad.net
<lifeless> you can do whatever you like there, its deleted daily
<wgrant> (and it doesn't send email)
<Coke> lifeless: yeh, I created a branch for one project that got screwed up, I couldn't push to it or use it in any way, so I created a new one and now I have two since I cannot delete the first one.
<wgrant> Coke: You'll see a delete button next to the title of the branch.
<Coke> wgrant: I'm looking at the code overview
<Coke> cannot find "delete" on that page
<wgrant> Coke: On the branch page.
<wgrant> Not the listing.
<wgrant> There's a bin icon to the right of the title.
<Coke> where title says "Bazaar branches of <project>" ?
<wgrant> Coke: No, that's the listing page. Go into the actual branch.
<lifeless> click on the name of the branch
<wgrant> The title is something like 'lp:blah'
<Coke> found it
<Coke> I had to enter the branch details page
<Coke> I like the UI a lot, but I'd like a skin with text instead of Icons.
<Coke> I really really don't like graphical user interfaces.
<Coke> But if I have to use them I usually prefer the button to say "Close" rather than hve an image that I have to interpret. :)
<Coke> never understood why people find icons easier to understand than plain text. might be to save space? dunno.
<spiv> Coke: "A picture is worth 1000 words".  If it's a very small picture like an icon it might still be worth a couple of words ;)
<Coke> spiv: bah, humbug! there's a reason chinese are now moving on to alphabet. ever see a collation table for hieroglyphs? :)
<wgrant> But if it's the current Launchpad delete or edit icon, they're well known to not be worth much.
<lifeless> Coke: chinese use ideograms don't they ?
<Coke> wgrant: they are too small and cannot be easily searched for, that's all.
<Coke> lifeless: well, true
<lifeless> :)
<Coke> lifeless: might even be that hieroglyphs are phonetic, I don't know
<wgrant> Coke: Those two are particularly notorious.
<Coke> in any case, both will eventually die out in the name of efficiency. hehe.
<Coke> Do you guys use some host in particular for the project website?
<wgrant> Some projects use a cheap general webhost, others use a VPS, we use a relevant server lying around uni somewhere...
<Coke> Ok, I'll just stick with freshmeat for some screenies
<Coke> Any possibility of launchpad setting up a simple http server with virtual hosts?
<mwhudson> it's been talked about
<lifeless> alternatively a wiki per project
<lifeless> or some mix
<Coke> lifeless: wiki would be nice, but it involves a lot more development from launchpad team
<Coke> a virtual http host would literally take them an hour to setup, hehe.
<sp_> Coke: maybe for the initial setup, but securing that one, especially if people want/need PHP, CGI or databases, (and people will want that too), will probably take a lot longer and require a lot more time for everyday administration
<sp_> A built-in wiki probably won't need that much extra time for securing the setup, but requires some time to be developed :)
<Coke> sp_: this could be rather easily solved by making just the front page wiki formatted
<Coke> Ok, it wouldn't be a full wiki solution, but it would keep it small and tidy
<philn> hi
<philn> when i create a bug using launchpadlib and get bug's self_link i get something like: https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/367800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367800 in elisa "foo" [Undecided,Invalid]
<philn> but i see a traceback when i open that url
<Coke> Is there a way to link to a specific subpage of a project? Like myproject/code or myproject/answers?
<thekorn> philn, yes, because the correct url to this bug in the web ui is https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/367800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367800 in elisa "foo" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thekorn> philn, so you have to drop "api." and "beta/"
<philn> thekorn: isn't there a way to get a valid url with the api?
<tsimpson> thekorn: all you need is the bug ID, it's just https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/<BugID>
<thekorn> philn, no there is not api method, but you can construct the url like tsimpson said
<philn> ok .
 * tsimpson drinks more coffee before addressing the wrong person again
<tsimpson> it's only the 3rd time in the last hour :|
<wgrant> philn: You might want to use staging.launchpad.net to avoid polluting the real database.
<philn> wgrant: ok, sorry
<cjwatson> Is there a mail server running for staging.launchpad.net? I'd like to test a fix for bug 246307, and would rather not use production if possible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246307 in ubuntu-dev-tools "OOPS when e-mail sent to Launchpad has incorrect encoding" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246307
<beuno> cjwatson, staging doesn't send out emails
<beuno> cjwatson, there's an inbox that some people can check
<cjwatson> beuno: I'm not interested in sending out e-mails; as you'll see if you look at the bug, I'm interested in sending a mail *to* staging to find out whether it handles it correctly
<beuno> ah
<beuno> kiko, staging recieved email, right?
<XiXaQ> I'm on a notify list for a bug, so that whenever someone adds a comment or changes something, then I get an email. However, when I open that bug to have a look at it and to post a comment, the checkbox that determines whether you should be notified or not, is not checked.
<XiXaQ> shouldn't that know that I'm already on the list and make sure it's checked, and if I wanted to remove myself from the list, simply uncheck the same box I used to add myself to the list?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am trying to validate an old pgp key i created a while back and im havin some issues :(
<eagles0513875> i dont have my secret key :(
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: what are you trying to do?
<eagles0513875> upload my pgp key to launchpad
<eagles0513875> its an old key i created a while back
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: if you don't have the secret key, you can't use it anymore
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: either you'll need to find the secret key, or create a new one
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> LarstiQ: what i find strange though when i do sudo gpg --fingerprint its picking up my 2 old keys
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: --fingerprint uses solely the public key information
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: try -K to see a list of secret keys available
<eagles0513875> what would secret key look like
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: look like where? gpg -K lists _only_ secret keys. Everything listed is a secret key.
<eagles0513875> its listing a pub then key fingerprint then uid then sub
<LarstiQ> does it start with sec#  ?
<eagles0513875> neither of the 2 do
<LarstiQ> what keyring does it say it gets the key from?
<LarstiQ> eagles0513875: might need gpg --show-keyring -K
<eagles0513875> its saying --show-keyring is depreciated
<|eagles051387|> LarstiQ: what is the key id im trying to upload a new key
<|eagles051387|> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<eagles0513875> There is 1 error.
<eagles0513875> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<eagles0513875> thats teh error i get up above when i try to sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<maxb> eagles0513875: Do you have a PGP key registered with launchpad?
<eagles0513875> yes i do mars
<eagles0513875> mt maxb ya i do
<eagles0513875> what does that error mean
<maxb> Well, that was my only guess. You'll need to wait for a help contact to be on duty here, or file a question in the answers tracker
<eagles0513875> maxb: question i had 2 other keys which i lost the secret key for that is why i had to recreate do i have to resign the code of conduct again
<yann2> hi :) any issue with launchpda today? it seems pretty slow from here
<eagles0513875> yann2: dunno if you can help me
<eagles0513875> im trying to sign the code of conduct again i have uploaded my pgp key to my profile on launch pad
<yann2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 < timeout on that
<eagles0513875> There is 1 error.
<eagles0513875> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<eagles0513875> thats the error i get
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text)
<yann2> eagles0513875 > I have no idea I'm afraid :)
<eagles0513875> :(
<yann2> erf thanks ubottu  for confirming :)
<eagles0513875> any launchpad experts in here
<maxb> If there's no-one around, you can leave a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<eagles0513875> ty btw maxb
<alf> Hello, any idea how to change subscription settings for a branch (eg what kind of notifications to receive)? I can't seem to find it!
<thekorn> alf, there is an "Edit your subscription" link on a page of the branch you are subscribed to
<thekorn> it's a link lik: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~udt-contributors/ubuntu-desktop-testing/ubuntu-desktop-testing/+edit-subscription
<thekorn> like, even
<alf> thekorn: thanks, I was also looking for changing a team subscription. It is the small pencil like icon in the subscribers list in that page... not so easy to spot!
<leifj> Can anyone help me merge two identities or delete one of them - I got myself registered twice
<beuno> leifj, sure. Could you file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad?
<beuno> that way we can verify your identity and do it
<leifj> absolutely - thanks!
<maxb> Why not just use the automatic interface?
 * maxb tries to remember url
<leifj> didn't know there was one...
<leifj> that would be even better
<salgado> leifj, if you have access to the email addresses of both accounts, then you can do it yourself
<salgado> leifj, https://launchpad.net/people
<leifj> that I can do
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<leifj> fantastic! thanks
<eagles0513875> c/part
<leifj> worked like a charm, thanks for the tip guys
<leifj> now I'm excited about launchpad but I have a question...
<leifj> has anyone talked about integrating launchpad.net with federated identity?
<LarstiQ> leifj: I'm familiar with federation, but not federated identity as a term? Although it makes me think of openid.
<leifj> openid 2.0 is closest to what I would like even if most of the communities I'm involved with use SAML 2.0
<leifj> the big difference from openid 1.0 is that the relying party gets attributes along with an identifier - it would see to be very easy to setup launchpad.net to autocreate users based on attributes (email, displayname, etc) aswell as doing sso
<leifj> it would almost be doable exernally from launchpad.net if there was an api for user management that could be used...
<LarstiQ> leifj: all I know is that lp is an openid (version?) provider
<LarstiQ> leifj: there is an lp api, I don't know how user management is done there
<leifj> pointer to the api?
<LarstiQ> leifj: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpadlib I think
<leifj> the openid provider is the "wrong" side - its about producing identities, I was talking about consuming identities
<leifj> the apis might help when I find docs...
 * LarstiQ gets launchpadlib
<LarstiQ> leifj: launcpadlib/README.txt mentions https://help.launchpad.net/API
<leifj> thx!
<leifj> the apis don't support identity creation/import which doesn't really surprise me...
<LarstiQ> right
<leifj> you'd need a trusted entity which would be allowed to create persons or better still integrate (say) a saml sp or openid op in launchpad.net
<leifj> needs to be openid 2.0 or saml 2.0 though - 1.x won't do the job
<LarstiQ> leifj: have you considered talking to the launchpad developers? Maybe mail to launchpad-users?
<leifj> I guess I should - I'm literaly minutes into this thinking. Federated identity is something I try to apply to all intresting services I come across.
<leifj> who should I talk to specifically?
<LarstiQ> leifj: I don't know specifics, if the launchpad-users mailing list is not appropriate I'd direct you to kiko
<kiko> leifj, what's cookin?
<leifj> this seems to be off-topic for a users list - they typically have too much traffic for an individual email to catch the eye of the right people
<leifj> cookin?
<leifj> oh I see
<BenB> I guess it's know that the server has a flu and is extremely low (20-30s per page)?
<BenB> slow
<rowinggolfer> folks, advise please.
<rowinggolfer> I have a project at http://launchpad.net/openmolar
<rowinggolfer> I would like to make a deb
<rowinggolfer> but I am confused as to exactly what the PPA system does on my behalf
<LarstiQ> rowinggolfer: it builds .debs from source uploads, and provides an apt repo for people to add to their sources.list
<LarstiQ> rowinggolfer: you still have to do the packaging yourself
<rowinggolfer> as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python ??
<mthaddon> BenB: should be returning to normality soon
<LarstiQ> rowinggolfer: that seems a thorough tutorial, yes
<BenB> mthaddon: so, you're on it, good, thanks.
<mthaddon> not me personally, but yeah, it's a known issue - is it still slow for you?
<BenB> mthaddon: yes
<BenB> (and for others I spoke to)
<gspr> Is the PPA size estimate still off?
<gspr> my PPA (https://launchpad.net/~gspreemann/+archive/ppa) is estimated at 935 MB, but it doesn't seem right at all
<happosade> How does those PPA really works?
<happosade> Can I get my own applications or get newest from LP?
<XiXaQ> happosade, you can host your own projects on launchpad, yes, and you can publish packages in a PPA which users can subscribe to. That way, updates to your packages will be pushed through Ubuntus update system.
<happosade> Can I subscribe projects to my personal PPA and then just add it to mine source list?
<maxb> happosade: Projects do not subscribe to PPAs. I don't understand what you mean. Try explaining what you're trying to do in more depth, or explaining it differently.
<happosade> I would like to subscribe newest verion of some projects, and download them from personal PPA.
<maxb> That is not how PPAs work.
<happosade> Ok
<maxb> Your personal PPA contains only what *you* publish
<happosade> Ok
<rowinggolfer> I am editing the debian changelog for a package I am building
<rowinggolfer> how do I find my bugnumber?
<mwhudson> rowinggolfer: i don't understand
<rowinggolfer> I am at the ~dch -e
<rowinggolfer> following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<rowinggolfer> "if the package is only for ubuntu, the bug should be a launchpad bug"
<rowinggolfer> "and we should change 'Closes' with 'LP'"
<rowinggolfer> so I am unsure what I should use in that line
<rowinggolfer> I have the following
<rowinggolfer> * Initial release (LP #nnnn) <nnnn is the number of your ITP>
<rowinggolfer> so, where can I find the number of my ITP??
<rowinggolfer> does that make sense?
<rowinggolfer> hmmm
<rowinggolfer> LP:openmolar
<rowinggolfer> is that what I put in there??
<Ampelbein> rowinggolfer: no, you must first open a bug on launchpad and enter the bugnumber there.
<rowinggolfer> my software is bug free though ;)
<mwhudson> but it has this terrible bug of not being packaged for ubuntu
<rowinggolfer> ok... that's bug no.1
<mwhudson> rowinggolfer: are you packaging for ubuntu proper or a ppa?
<rowinggolfer> ppa
<mwhudson> then you probably don't want to bother with a bug for now
<mwhudson> i don't think uploads to ppa's close bugs anyway
<mwhudson> (i should hope not!)
<rowinggolfer> I have opened said bug now
<rowinggolfer> so I put that number in there?
<Jeruvy> fyi: timeout errors on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cve
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> okay
<Ursinha> bug 353590 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353590 in malone "ubuntu/+cve page timing out" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353590
#launchpad 2009-04-28
<wgrant> Have I missed the downtime announcement?
<spm> err what?
<wgrant> There's meant to be a Launchpad release some time tomorrow.
<wgrant> But we haven't been told when.
<wgrant> AFAICS
<spm> oh. that'll be our thursday morning. so ~ 44 hours awayish.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It would be nice if the announcement went out more than a day in advance.
<wgrant> So we can plan rollouts that generally involve Launchpad-hosted branches.
<spm> nah. more than 15 seconds notice is over-planned. living on the bleeding edge is good for your blood pressure!
<spm> ... says he who has been known to schedule outages 2 months in advance... ;-)
<spm> seriously tho. I haven't heard it's off, so assume it's still on. no idea (yet) how last weeks fun may/not impact.
<wgrant> I suppose I need to complain to mrevell.
<spm> ask nicely might work better :-)
<wgrant> Probably.
<mwhudson> this rollout should be almost downtime free aiui
<mwhudson> (but launchpad will be read-only for a while)
<mwhudson> of course this means a new procedure etc, so things could potentially fall down in flames :)
<wgrant> I saw that read-only-launchpad was landed this cycle, but thought that would only affect the rollout after.
<mwhudson> ah, maybe
<wgrant> But having it read-only is also not entirely good in case last-minute fixes are needed. So more notice would still be good.
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> not disputing that
<ScottK> Is the publisher crashing?  I see some builds sitting accepted for over an hour.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid1/+build/961586 is an example.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Seems find now.
<gspr> Is the PPA size estimate still off?
<gspr> my PPA (https://launchpad.net/~gspreemann/+archive/ppa) is estimated at 935 MB, but it doesn't seem right at all
<spm> gspr: is showing 560Mb for me. you may have hit a mid update or something?
<wgrant> It was bigger this morning.
<wgrant> The files probably hadn't been removed yet.
<gspr> ah, thank you guys
<gspr> I just hadn't refreshed it from last night :)
<spm> one way to solve the discussion - time to drag du out. brb.
<gspr> 560 makes a lot more sense :)
<wgrant> gspr: Packages aren't actually removed from the archive disk for around a day after you delete them.
<spm> gspr: yup. 564 on disk according to du. you're in the clear.
<wgrant> They are removed from the indices, but not the disk, within 20 minutes.
<gspr> yeah, I was just a bit confused yesterday, because the size estimate seemed to be way off. Then I deleted some stuff I didn't need anymore, and only after I did that did I realize that maybe that stuff could actually account for the huge size ;)
<gspr> thanks again
<spm> gspr: be aware that you can request more space if you really need it. just ask in a question via the Questions/Answers part of launchpad.
<gspr> spm: Yeah, I know. I just thought I would make sure I wasn't keeping crap around before asking
<spm> gspr: now THAT's the attitude we like to see! :-D
<gspr> I gotta run... If you have anything to do with the PPAs, spm, I'd like to thank you for a great service. The PPA system is brilliant :)
<spm> gspr: thanks, I'll pass that on to the developers!
<rowinggolfer> morning folks.
<rowinggolfer> I have a couple of newbie questions again.
<rowinggolfer> my project is http://launchpad.net/openmolar
<rowinggolfer> and last night, I successfully built my first deb!
<rowinggolfer> however, I am a crap coder, and I keep breaking the app.
<rowinggolfer> so I have 2 questions.
<rowinggolfer> 1. how to make a dev branch?
<rowinggolfer> 2. how to use my ppa to automate the deb builds.
 * rowinggolfer needs a mentor
<noodles775> Hi rowinggolfer :), congrats on creating your first deb!
<noodles775> I'm sure I'm a crap dentist too, so good thing I'm not working on your teeth ;)
<noodles775> Have you read the help instructions for PPAs yet?
<noodles775> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<rowinggolfer> noodles I have, but am a little confused.
<rowinggolfer> the PPA would be _my_ PPA, ? linked to my profile?
<rowinggolfer> so independent of the project??
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: that's correct. But you can also create a team for your development work, and then use the team's PPA.
<rowinggolfer> a one man team?
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: yeah, it's not worth it unless you later get some other people helping... for now I'd just use your own PPA.
<rowinggolfer> ok.
<rowinggolfer> looking at the link you kindly provide, I seem to have ticked most of the boxes
<noodles775> Great work!
<rowinggolfer> well the howtos are well written
<rowinggolfer> but I am often a little nervous making the final steps
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: yeah, mrevell is pretty good with words ;)
<mrevell> Oh thanks -- if there's anything that needs changing in the guides then make sure to let me know or just file a bug against LP :)
<rowinggolfer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk/files/head%3A/dist/
<rowinggolfer> mrevell: their is one typo is the python packaging page.
<rowinggolfer> I will report that
<rowinggolfer> ok...so I have a deb within that link....
<rowinggolfer> (which works.. but the program id useless without a suitable database)
<rowinggolfer> so that's what needs to go into my ppa?
<noodles> rowinggolfer: sorry, I lost my connection earlier, I had replied to your question, but it didn't get through:
<noodles> <noodles775> rowinggolfer: yes, the deb source package is what you'll upload to your ppa, and the binary packages will be built from that.
<noodles> <noodles775> rowinggolfer: but it's independent of your code... you upload it from your local machine (using dput - see Uploading section on the above help link)
<noodles> <noodles775> (I could be wrong, but normally you wouldn't commit your deb source package as part of your source tree)
 * noodles has been limited to web app development, and hasn't done much packaging.
<wgrant> mrevell: Can we please have more notice for future downtime?
<mrevell> Hi there wgrant -- do you have a recent down-time in mind?
<wgrant> mrevell: The one in a day or two.
<mrevell> wgrant: Aha, well there'll be virtually no down-time for this next roll-out :)
<wgrant> mrevell: Will it be read-only, or just really short?
<mrevell> wgrant: This will be the first roll-out for read-only. Hence I'm sending an email today detailing what's going to happen and how it'll be different.
<mrevell> wgrant: So, it's a limited service
<mrevell> but still available to get data out
<mrevell> and use the OpenID to get into other services
<mrevell> such as the Ubuntu wiki
<rowinggolfer> noodles - thanks.
<mrevell> wgrant: I could send the notification on the Friday before the roll-out, though, as we still need to let people to know about read-only.
<wgrant> mrevell: I'm aware of the functionality and reasoning for the read-onlyness. But more than a couple of days of notice would be good, given that you probably know weeks before.
<wgrant> And some of us need to plan rollouts of our own, and it's not good to have LP down around that time.
<mrevell> wgrant: fair point. The full calendar, as we have it,  is here -- https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2009Calendar
<mrevell> hey wgrant, what's your t-shirt size?
<wgrant> mrevell: From the UDS ones, L seems to have been best.
<mrevell> wgrant: message me your postal address and I'll get a Launchpad shirt in the mail for you.
<mrevell> wgrant: that's assuming you want one, heh
<wgrant> mrevell: Knowing the date helps, but sometimes LP will be down for several times longer than usual, or at a different time. You would hopefully know that more than two days before, except in exceptional circumstances.
<wgrant> mrevell: Thanks!
<mrevell> wgrant: Length of down-time isn't something we generally know until quite close to the date, hence one of the reasons for leaving the mail till later on.
<wgrant> mrevell: Hrm, OK...
<lifeless> mrevell: two mails perhaps :P
<mrevell> lifeless: Heh, it's an option but I bet most recipients would prefer not to have two emails :) I'll make it clearer in the next email that the release calendar is public and available for everyone.
<t0mppa> hello, can anyone help me with importing an openpgp key to my launchpad account or did I stumble to the wrong place?
<rowinggolfer> hey t0mppa
<rowinggolfer> have you read https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<rowinggolfer> an excellent how to I followed last week
<rowinggolfer> if I can do it... anyone can!
<t0mppa> ah now I see it, was trying to use the uid instead of pub to send it and it refused to send
<t0mppa> that settled it, thanks!
<t0mppa> the import page was just talking about key-id and that was a bit confusing
<rowinggolfer> t0mppa: direct your comments at mrevell-lunch - don't let him enjoy his free time ;)
<t0mppa> i'm not that evil, problem was more of silly me not finding the help page really :)
<eagles0513875> is launchpad on the fritz today on the sluggish side
<MagicFab> weird in this bug, upstream status appears as "UPSTREAM CLOSED" and in LP is shows as "FIX RELEASED":
<MagicFab> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/220825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220825 in virt-manager "SSH dialog for first remote connection to unknown server should not be a password field" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dgt84> Hey, I'm trying to push a release on launchpad for my project but I'm not sure I understand how this is done... anybody around that could help?
<beuno> dtchen, sure
<beuno> you want to upload a tarball?
<beuno> or a branch?
<beuno> dgt84,
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> misspinged
<beuno> ^
<dgt84> beuno, I have a branch in bzr that I tagged and created a tarball of. I'd like to upload the tarball if possible but I can't figure out where that can be done. I created a new series called 'stable' but there is nothing on the page about releases.
<beuno> dgt84, right, it's a bug in the UI that's being fixed
<dgt84> beuno, so what can I do to make a release?
<dgt84> beuno, seems I can do it on edge.launchpad.net, will try that
<beuno> you need to create a milestone
<beuno> and then you can create a release off of it
<beuno> dgt84, create a milestone off the new series
<beuno> and then a release off of that milestone
<dgt84> beuno, k
<dgt84> beuno, that all seems to work now, thakns a lot for you help!
<beuno> dgt84, you're welcome
<beuno> and sorry about the pain
<beuno> we're making it awesome
<beuno> just had to break things a bit  :)
<dgt84> beuno, no worries, I'm pretty new to Launchpad but very impressed so far.
<geser> cprov: shouldn't the source packages copied from jaunty to karmic which FTBFS get a new build attempt in karmic?
#launchpad 2009-04-29
<maxb> mm, yeah, I was wondering at what point the big queue-builder run happens
<wgrant> I guess it only needs to run after a new release or arch.
<wgrant> Although,  no, that can't be right - P-a-s changes are normally respected quickly, so it normally runs often.
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<det> I lost my gpg key, and there doesnt seem to be any obvious way to upload a new one to launchpad.
<SamB> det: sure there is!
<SamB> you just go to edit your account and add a key
<det> Ok, I found it, thanks :-)
<jml> Marvin_: I just saw your identica update -- not sure if it's in honour of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy or of the Radiohead song :)
<Marvin_> jml, both :)
<jml> Marvin_: rockin
 * jml queues up _OK Computer_, sets the volume to "blisteringly loud" and starts singing -- ahhh, the joys of working from home.
<Marvin_> :D
<Marvin_> rocks
<mwhudson> Marvin_, jml: have you come across "radiodread" ?
<Marvin_> mwhudson, lol, no
<jml> mwhudson: no. who or what is that?
<mwhudson> it's a dub version of ok computer
<mwhudson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiodread
<mwhudson> it's a special kind of awesome :)
<mwhudson> i first heard it played over the PA between acts at a gig, which was quite brain-bending
<Marvin_> brain-bending
<Marvin_> must hear
<mwhudson> "this sounds almost but not quite entirely unlike exit music... what's going on"
<jml> :)
<mwhudson> Marvin_: you can hear samples on amazon
<Marvin_> mwhudson, will listen :)
<mwhudson> hah, apparently the same guys just released Easy Star's Lonely Hearts Dub Band
<jml> purchasing will ensue shortly.
<spiv> http://easystarrecords.shop.musictoday.com/Dept.aspx?cp=115_2052 seems to sell the FLACs, which is convenient.
 * spiv grabs some lunch
<thumper> mwhudson: I don't get the buildbot failures for db-devel
<thumper> mwhudson, jml: do either of you understand it?
<mwhudson> thumper: wrong channel
<thumper> damn :(
 * thumper is tired
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<wgrant> bigjools: Why is IArchive.getBuildSummariesForSourceIds exposed in the API? It looks useful, but I don't think SPPH IDs are exposed anywhere else...
<bigjools> wgrant: the AJAX calls
<wgrant> bigjools: Ahh, right.
<wgrant> So it does do what I want.
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> (I want the statuses of the builds for a particular SPPH on all archs)
<wgrant> bigjools: Watching the AJAX calls, that's exactly what I want. Can I file a bug to let that take method take SPPHs, or expose SPPH.id, or something to that effect?
<bigjools> wgrant: sure go for it
<wgrant> ISPPH.getBuilds is unfortunately far too slow, as I have to fetch each build to get the status.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's trivial for me to expose the ID, I'll probably do that
<bigjools> wgrant: a lot of the stuff we want to do involves making the API quicker, in the same way the UI improvements are going in, and this means adding more operations that take multiple IDs
<wgrant> bigjools: Right, I just wasn't sure whether you were really meant to expose the IDs.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's not a big deal if they're already in the page source
<wgrant> bigjools: True.
<wgrant> And they're in the URLs too, of course.
<bigjools> yep
<wgrant> bigjools: Hmm, I see that it doesn't quite do as much as I'd hoped - it only gives me builds for the current distroseries, which I suppose makes sense given the data model. ISSPH.getBuilds does the same.
<wgrant> I'd really like to get all builds relevant to the DSPR, but I suppose that's very difficult given that they could have come from various different archives.
<wgrant> s/current distroseries/distroseries of the publishing/
<bigjools> wgrant: right, publications are always in the context of a distroseries
<wgrant> bigjools: Do you not have some internal method which works out all of the relevant builds (probably by walking up the SPPH ancestry chain collecting missing builds)?
<bigjools> wgrant: you mean all of the builds for a source package?
<wgrant> bigjools: Basically, I want to know the status of all of the builds relevant to some SPPH. That means one for each non-P-a-s'd arch in that series.
<wgrant> The problem with inherited packages is this: Currently I can only see which builds have failed in some way, not which succeeded in the parent distroseries. this makes the FTBFS summary less useful, as I can't tell if the build failed everywhere or was P-a-s'd out on the archs where it didn't fail.
<wgrant> It's also even more confusing now, because queue-builder doesn't seem to be creating new builds for Karmic.
<bigjools> there's probably no chroots for the builders yet
<wgrant> There are.
<wgrant> Lots of builds are running.
<wgrant> PPAs are active.
<bigjools> oh ok
<wgrant> But only those builds that are created by the upload processor.
<cjwatson> gmb: do you know why the Debian watch in bug 175220 failed to update?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175220 in bash-completion "Gutsy] bash completion does not include cbr/cbz files for evince" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175220
<gmb> cjwatson: We're having problems with updating debbugs watches at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/364450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364450 in malone "Spurious TooMuchTimeSkew error when updating DebBugs watches" [High,Incomplete]
<gmb> cjwatson: If necessary we can just do a single run of checkwatches that updates *all* debbugs watches, though that takes ages. I'm in the process of investigating the problem
<cjwatson> ok, wasn't sure if it was a systemic problem or just this bug
<cjwatson> gmb: if it turns out to be something wrong on the debbugs side, then I'm an administrator there
<cjwatson> (though it doesn't really look like it in this case)
<gmb> cjwatson: Nah, it looks like some weirdness on our server. Might be getting stuck in a long-running loop or something.
<gmb> Thanks anyway
<Demophobie> Hi together!
<Demophobie> I have a problem with changing a status in Translations - Import queue in my project.
<Demophobie> someone here who can give me support with my project-languages? i dont get how this works :D
<intellectronica> danilos, henninge, jtv: ^^^^^
<jtv> Demophobie: hi
<Demophobie> jtv: hello :)
<jtv> What is it you're trying to do?
<Demophobie> i want my import the po-files of my project and make it public, so everyone can review and correct it
<jtv> Demophobie: what's the URL of the project on LP?
<Demophobie> jtv: its http://launchpad.net/s25rttr
<Demophobie> The .pot file seems to be imported and a german po too
<jtv> Demophobie: yup, looking at the queue now
<Demophobie> there was a guy who added a englisch translation - i dont know why - the pot is englisch, we dont need this
<jtv> Demophobie: ah, I see.  It's the names: the system can't process those automatically.
<jtv> Right, I'll delete the English one.
<Demophobie> ah what do i have to change?
<jtv> Demophobie: you're working with just the one template, right?
<Demophobie> yeah the rttr.pot --> its english and we translate from this one
<jtv> (Oh, don't see the English translation any more)
<jtv> Demophobie: then simply name each PO file after its language code: de.po, fi.po, hu.po, and so on, without the "rttr-" prefix.
<Demophobie> ah okay.
<Demophobie> so i set alle the other files to "deleted"?
<jtv> Demophobie: I can manually approve these for you now
<Demophobie> would be great
<jtv> Demophobie: ok hang on
<Demophobie> if u have time too
<Demophobie> to*
<jtv> Demophobie: the system will remember the names of the ones I approve now, but that way an upload for a new language would still be slow.  Just the language code is easier.
<jtv> Demophobie: another trick is to use the upload option from a specific translation page.  That will attach the upload to one specific translation.
<Demophobie> jtv: ah okay. good. u uploaded with de.po etc right?
<jtv> Demophobie: no, but it doesn't matter: if you use just the language code as the base name, the system will figure it out anyway.
<jtv> Demophobie: they're all approved now, and you should be getting confirmation emails over the coming minutes.
<Demophobie> jtv: ah ok - u did not delete the english one right? its still tehre
<jtv> Demophobie: Where is it?  I don't see any rttr-en.po.
<Demophobie> jtv: i meant on the "Translation status" site
<Demophobie> a guy named Spike added an Englisch (UK) translation - i dont understand why
<jtv> Demophobie: oh, the UK English one.  That's different.
<jtv> By default, "English" basically means en_US.  So it is valid to have a UK-English translation.
<Demophobie> he's of our project - he did not know what he was doing - can u delete it? ;)
<Demophobie> Ah the system needs some time to check how much is untranslated - right?
<jtv> Demophobie: yes, but it's perfectly okay to have an en_GB translation.  For instance, they write "disc" where US English writes "disk."
<Demophobie> ah okay - u are right
<jtv> Demophobie: deleting stuff involves some red tape, so I'd rather keep it unless it contains something really inappropriate.
<Demophobie> jtv: ok great - thank u. Why do i only get "German" in the Template Overview?
<jtv> Demophobie: probably because that's your only configured "preferred language."
<Demophobie> ah ic
<Demophobie> ok rttr.pot is on "deleted" now (in import queue) - thats ok ?
<jtv> Demophobie: depends on whether you want it deleted.  :-)  Didn't you put it in that state?
<jtv> Demophobie: if it stays in that state for a few days, it will be cleaned up.  Which should be okay since the other copy of the template did get imported.
<Demophobie> jtv: er yes - but i did this because it was double for some reason. i was very very confused lol
<jtv> Demophobie: the system works on the principle that you do what you want, and it will try to figure out what you mean.  So you upload two similar files but with different paths, it sees that they may be the same or they may be different, and holds them for one of us to figure out.
<jtv> Demophobie: it's all done by the files' names and paths.
<Demophobie> ah okay
<Demophobie> so i update my files with de.po for example and thats enough
<jtv> Demophobie: yes, you just rename them to names like that and they'll be imported much more quickly.
<jtv> Demophobie: if you keep your code in Launchpad, the latest and greatest is that you can also have the files imported straight from bzr.
<jtv> Demophobie: (should also work if you have your repository somewhere else but let LP mirror it)
<Demophobie> jtv: ok great - i will do this. Why is the Russian Languages "by Patrick Haak" <-- which is my real name and not my nickname? :D
<jtv> Demophobie: my guess is that you are registered as two persons in Launchpad: the account you created for yourself, and a person record that was created with a different email address based on mentions inside the translation files.
<Demophobie> a hehe
<Demophobie> ok ;)
<jtv> Demophobie: if so, you can request that the two accounts be merged.
<jtv> Demophobie: or maybe you did it yourself, because the Patrick Haak account is called bugs-siedler25.
<Demophobie> jtv: i think someone of the team did it - ok thank you :)
<Demophobie> i think i understand how it works now :D
<jtv> Demophobie: nope, looks like the page actually explains it now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugs-siedler25
<Demophobie> I click Are you Patrick Haak?
<Demophobie> ;)
<jtv> Yup
<mwhudson> wow, i'm downloading from launchpad at a rockin' 20 k/s
<mthaddon> steady on, mwhudson
<Demophobie> jtv: ok works now - thank you very much. i think i will wait update our rep every month with the newest translations.but perhaps i will try to import the template files via branch - they are called de_DE etc there.
<jtv> Demophobie: oh, that's not the best naming either.  Add the country code only where necessary: pt_BR, zh_CN/zh_TW, and specific "country dialects"
<Demophobie> ah ok - thats the reason why they were not imported automatically
<wgrant> al-maisan: Why would you want to rebuild the RELEASE pocket of a released series?
<al-maisan> wgrant: this app
<al-maisan> arghh
<al-maisan> wgrant: this may come in handy when someone wants to rebuild packages in the RELEASE pocket with a new tool chain or similar
<wgrant> al-maisan: Ah, true.
<al-maisan> wgrant: bear in mind that this applies to rebuild archives only
<wgrant> al-maisan: Of course.
<al-maisan> and people may just want to try something quickly
<wgrant> barry: You are actually going to rename product/project internally? I didn't imagine that would happen in my lifetime.
<therve> hi!
<therve> what's the expected way to create a release on a project nowadays?
<therve> the "Create new release" is not present anymore, and the "+addrelease" URL oopses
<therve> hum I guess #340944 is the culprit
<mnemo> i recently started to triage bugs for ubuntu... one thing that scares me is when I realized how many bugs gets stuck in launchpad and never make it upstream... granted some of them are low quality and not actionable by upstream anyway but i
<mnemo> i've seen several examples of me upstreaming a bug and then it gets fixed immediately
<james_w> so we need more of it! thanks for helping :-)
<mnemo> so im thinking there is great progress to me made if more upstream devs could be cajoled into looking at the bug reports
<mnemo> and how to do that?
<mnemo> well lets make it easy for them
<mnemo> lets make RSS feeds with all bug activity on a per package basis
<wgrant> Ideally we just get everybody to use Launchpad. But that's not likely.
<mnemo> exactly, _not_ likely
<wgrant> I think there are already such feeds.
<wgrant> Yes, there are.
<mnemo> where? i'd love to promote their usage
<wgrant> Linked on the sourcepackage bug page.
<wgrant> In the usual way.
<wgrant> You can also subscribe to just one package's bugs by email.
<mnemo> yeah im on the xorg swat team so I get all that bugmail... but some people with xorg skills dont want to be in that group because there is too much bugmail and also they dont have to hear about fglrx and nvidia only open source stuff
<wgrant> mnemo: That's subscribed to a *lot* of packages. Upstream maintainers need only subscribe to their own packages.
<james_w> e.g. http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/latest-bugs.atom
<mnemo> james_w: that awesome where did you find the link to that? im looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel but I dont see atom or rss links?
<james_w> it's a rel link
<james_w> if you use firefox you get the RSS icon in the address bar
<james_w> click on it to subscribe to the feed
<wgrant> Right, Atom and RSS <a>s are bad ideas.
<james_w> I just dug it out of the page source to link here
<mnemo> when I open https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel in FF3 I dont see a normal RSS icon in the addressbar?
<james_w> click on the bugs tab
<mnemo> aah right
<mnemo> now I see it
<wgrant> You can generally just give most feed readers the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/somepackage
<mnemo> was a bit hard to find
<mnemo> great so you basically already has this feature, now I just need to convince more upstreams to subscribe to it :)
<mnemo> thanks a lot guys
<mnemo> wgrant, james_w: unfortunately, that feed is not at all what I was looking for
<mnemo> basically it just sends out status changes and the title?
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<joejoe> hi, is there any ppa server with armel architecture?
<bigjools> joejoe: no, but there will be at some point
<koolkartik> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1   m also having same problems....
<joejoe> bigjools: well, i hope it will be soon
<koolkartik> need help !
<bigjools> joejoe: you're not the first to ask!
<koolkartik> what shall i do now to solve this problem   :(   need help guys....
<koolkartik> driver doenot support direct rendering
<koolkartik> :(
<koolkartik> http://pastie.org/462343    this is my Xorg.0.log file
<koolkartik> (**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<beuno> koolkartik, this is not a channel for Ubuntu support
<koolkartik> beuno: yeah ok just want to know anout this bug
<beuno> koolkartik, sure. Still not a channel for Ubuntu support
<koolkartik> beuno: exactly but i didn't find this bug on launchpad so.....
<barry> wgrant: i really really really hope so!
 * ddaa complains about excessive launchpad flakiness in the bug tracker
<ddaa> I'm having real trouble marking as duplicate a bug that I double posted because the first time I got a 500 error page.
<ddaa> Having funning messages in the "mark bug as duplicate" widget such as "The following errors were encountered: " followed by a red dot and no error message.
<intellectronica> ddaa!
<ddaa> hey intellectronica
<intellectronica> ddaa: url?
<ddaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtg/+bug/369286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369286 in gtg "No action accelerators in task window (dup-of: 369285)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369285 in gtg "No action accelerators in task window" [Undecided,New]
<ddaa> well, apparently the error message was spurious
<ddaa> like the error message that I got when I submitted bug 369285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369285 in gtg "No action accelerators in task window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369285
<ddaa> You must have some fresh oopses around that stuff.
<ddaa> That or there's some serious undetectable problem with the JS fluff.
<ddaa> intellectronica: otherwise, how's life?
<intellectronica> ddaa: hectic! we've got a very exciting 3.0 release in the not so distant future :)
<ddaa> cool
<intellectronica> ddaa: so what bug is a duplicate? just so i can test
<ddaa> The one I linked before.
<ddaa> Apparently, it was successfully marked as a duplicate.
<intellectronica> but you still got an error? beh
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> IIRC it went something like
<ddaa> click -> error with a clear invitation to try again -> click -> another error state, with a red dot and no error description.
<intellectronica> hmmm ... i can't reproduce it now. i'll try to dig the oops and see what happened. in particular, i'm concerned about the error not displaying nicely. errors are going to happen from time to time, we just need to handle them gracefully
<intellectronica> ddaa: was this on edge?
<ddaa> So maybe the first was a real oops, and the second error was a misreport caused by internal state in my browser.
<ddaa> intellectronica: nope, on vanilla production, I'm a pedestrian now.
<intellectronica> ddaa: ah, ok, so maybe that's why i can't reproduce it (but maybe it's also something that got fixed)
<eagles0513875> hey guys is launchpad down
<ddaa> But I am not sure about how it occured. It was something like the 3rd or 4th error I got in the process of submitting two bugs, so I was already quite angry and impatient.
<intellectronica> ddaa: there's nothing stopping from you beta testing LP :)
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: not for me - what are you seeing?
<eagles0513875> strange i cannot connect to the server mtaylor
<ddaa> intellectronica: lack of interaction with launchpad is stopping me.
<eagles0513875> mthaddon: take that back its loaded now i refreshed twice and it wasnt able to connect but now i have
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: where you getting OOPSes or timeouts?
<mthaddon> s/where/were/
<ddaa> apparently, I'm not the only one getting 500's
<mtaylor> aroo?
<eagles0513875> it was the page where it says cannot connect to the server at this time and displays the irc info mthaddon
<mtaylor> ah... you meant mthaddon...
<mthaddon> ok, thx
 * mtaylor goes back away
<eagles0513875> mtaylor: ya sry bout that
<ddaa> mh.. right I got that one when I submitted my bug.
<eagles0513875> mthaddon: is there some maintenence goign on or something
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: not til later today
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: are you on edge or the regular site?
<ddaa> I remember now. "Submit bug" -> "could not contact launchpad" -> "submit again" -> duplicate
<eagles0513875> mthaddon: both
<ddaa> That might be what caused my ajax errors too.
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: you were getting that error page on both?
<eagles0513875> mthaddon: on the regular site but im working on both the regular and edge
<mthaddon> ok, just trying to narrow down where the problem is
<eagles0513875> gotcha my apologies seems like my multitasking sometimes doesnt yield the required results lol
<mthaddon> we have seen an increase in the number of 5XXs in the last few hours, but it's still below the threshold we've set to get alerts for
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> what is that error outa curiosity
<mthaddon> I think it's 50 within the last 5 minutes
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> what are the errors that are cropping up
<rowinggolfer> do you know what annoys me about launchpad
<rowinggolfer> I OWN a project
<rowinggolfer> I write the code (massive undertaking)
<rowinggolfer> I am the bug supervisor
<rowinggolfer> and yet....
<rowinggolfer> some dude files one bug
<rowinggolfer> and he has more "points" than me :(
<beuno> rowinggolfer, do you use bzr branches?
<rowinggolfer> yes
<rowinggolfer> I've made 32 commits
<rowinggolfer> my project is http://launchpad.net/openmolar
 * beuno looks
<beuno> rowinggolfer, you have more karma than the other user though
<beuno> ah!
<beuno> I know
<beuno> you're not getting karma for commits
<beuno>  34. By  Neil Wallace <neil@neil-12inch>   3 hours ago
<beuno> you need to set your email address in bzr
<bigjools> nice hostname
<intellectronica> beuno, rowinggolfer: maybe you need to sign your commits too? i don't remember but it might be the case
<beuno> rowinggolfer, bzr whoami 'Your Name <email@address>'
<beuno> intellectronica, no, just email matching
<beuno> that said, the previous commits won't get assigned to you
<beuno> rowinggolfer, and you need dto have that email address claimed in LP
<rowinggolfer> oh bum.
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/openmolar -> "Please try again"
<ddaa> works second time
<rowinggolfer> BTW - neil-12 is simply a way of referring to the size of my...
<rowinggolfer> laptop screen
<rowinggolfer> ie differentiate between my 9-inch and my 15-inch ;)
<Demophobie> Hello together!
<rowinggolfer> beuno: thanks BTW. Glad to have cleared that up.
 * intellectronica is relieved
<Marvin_> lol
<rowinggolfer> bueno so I have done bzr whoami 'Neil Wallace <rowinggolferATgooglemail.com>' (with an ')
<rowinggolfer> @
<rowinggolfer> so my future commits will score points now?
<beuno> rowinggolfer, yeap
<beuno> try
<beuno> bzr whoami
<beuno> and see what bzr thinks
<rowinggolfer> ok... that's working.
<rowinggolfer> I really should RTFM
<rowinggolfer> I need to go trough the PGP dance again now?
<rowinggolfer> or GPG..
<beuno> rowinggolfer, no
<beuno> don't need to sign your commits
<ddaa> launchpad assign karma on committer
<rowinggolfer> ok.. test comit coming up.
<ddaa> so you just won't get karma for old commits
<Demophobie> Anyone here who can help me with my project? i want to delete a series at my projekt
<salgado> Demophobie, sure, I can help
<Demophobie> salgado: ah great - we finally went opensource and now i try to make launchpad work for us. Can u delete two series for us?
<Demophobie> cant find the delete button
<Demophobie> salgado: i think there is no? ;)
<salgado> Demophobie, it may be available only to admins
<salgado> let me check
<Demophobie> salgado: http://launchpad.net/s25rttr
<Demophobie> i think its more comfortable for us to use milestones
<salgado> Demophobie, what are the series you want deleted?
<Demophobie> salgado: All exept s25client
<salgado> Demophobie, that'd be 0.7-pre and 0.6-stable?
<Demophobie> sladen: yes
<Demophobie> oh
<Demophobie> salgado: yes :D
<Demophobie> salgado: we thought we have to make a serie for every release we made...
<Demophobie> salgado: the bugs wont be deleted right? still can link them to a milestone of the s25client serie?
<salgado> Demophobie, right, nothing else will be removed
<Demophobie> salgado: great.. only having one serie makes things easier :D
<NfNitLoop> Hrmm, launchpad.net seems to be having some technical issues?
<salgado> NfNitLoop, we are indeed
<eagles0513875> hey mthaddon got another error when trying to view bug connection refused then it loaded the page after a refresh
<eagles0513875> mthaddon: didnt load the bug just a white page
<mthaddon> eagles0513875: we think we may have identified the cause - are working on it at the moment
<eagles0513875> alright thansk mthaddon
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP currently experiencing intermittent "issues" | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Demophobie> salgado: oh i cant add milestone 0.1 if it has been deleted before?:-O
<LarstiQ> Demophobie: is the milestone deleted or the series?
<progfou> hi everybody!
<progfou> I have a lock problem with Bazaar access at launchpad
<progfou> here is what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/160763/
<Demophobie> LarstiQ: "The name 0.1 is already used by a milestone in Siedler II.5 RTTR." --> i deleted it a couple of minutes before, cause i wanted to edit the Summary
<progfou> any hint about what to do in this case (breaking the lock didn't work) ?
<LarstiQ> progfou: make that bzr break-lock lp-140461539558736:///~progfou/ovniconv/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock
<ddaa> progfou: try "bzr break-lock lp-140461539558736:///~progfou/ovniconv/trunk"
<LarstiQ> argh
 * LarstiQ corrects
<LarstiQ> progfou: `bzr break-lock lp:~progfou/ovniconv/trunk`
<progfou> check the end of my pastebin => I did it and get and "Unsupported protocol" error too...
<Demophobie> LarstiQ: ah seems to be fixed now :)
<progfou> trying the last one from LarstiQ...
<ddaa> well: bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://progfou@bazaar.launchpad.net/~progfou/ovniconv/trunk/
<ddaa> this error message from bzr is bong
<LarstiQ> ddaa: iirc afaik the issue here (apart from suggesting the wrong thing) is the '-####' between lp and :
<LarstiQ> and bong it is
<ddaa> multiple wrong things
<ddaa> wrong path
<progfou> the one from LarstiQ worked fine! thanks!
<ddaa> wrong branch name
<ddaa> and mysterious protocol error
<ddaa> hence "bong"
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I believe the spurious path elements don't prevent it from working, although they should indeed not be presented
<progfou> thanks people for your help, this channel rocks, as usual! :-)
<LarstiQ> bug #250451 fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250451 in bzr "bzr suggests wrong URL for break-lock with a LP hosted branch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250451
<LarstiQ> progfou: np, now we just need to fix the bug ;)
<progfou> ;-)
<Demophobie> LarstiQ: can u delete a serie for me. dalgado deleted two for me. there still seems to be one over :(
<LarstiQ> Demophobie: I wish I had that kind of power ;)
<LarstiQ> Demophobie: (I'm just a user)
<Demophobie> ah ;)
<Demophobie> LarstiQ: still have bugs who are linkes to junk series :(
<LarstiQ> Demophobie: I don't know when salgado comes back from lunch, but he might be in the best position to continue?
<Demophobie> okay :)
<Demophobie> our bugs say "obselete junk" now in the main bugs.launchpad.net site lol
<Demophobie> *waiting for someone who helps me tidy up my project site* lol
<Demophobie> salgado: how was lunch? :)
<salgado> Demophobie, delicious! :)
<Demophobie> salgado: some minutes for me again? ;-) while having digestion? ;)
<salgado> Demophobie, sure. what's up?
<Demophobie> salgado: In "Series history" there is still a serie called "0.6-pre" we dont need - and there is a branch we accidently added on the first day called "lp:~vcs-imports/s25rttr/trunk". Can u delete that?
<salgado> Demophobie, if you go to https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/s25rttr/trunk you don't see a trash-can icon right beside the branch name, do you?
<Demophobie> salgado: that is reight. why is that so? :(
<Demophobie> right*
<Demophobie> we dont see the trash icon
<salgado> Demophobie, just wanted to confirm.  that's because the branch is owned by the vcs-imports team.  for your (and your team) branches, you have the permission to delete them
<salgado> Demophobie, I've deleted it for you, though
<Demophobie> salgado: thank you. looks nicer now ;-) Did u delete the series 0.6-pre too?
<salgado> Demophobie, we can't actually delete them -- all we do is mark them as obsolete
<salgado> Demophobie, in this case, I think it's showing up there because it still has bugs linked to it
<salgado> I'd expect it to vanish from there once you change the bugs to link to other series
<salgado> Demophobie, can you try doing that?
<Demophobie> salgado: ah and thats the last thing i wanted to ask you: is there a way to remove the links to the old series?
<Demophobie> yeah - there seem to be 5 bugs in that obsolete serie, let me look
<salgado> oh, that's a good point -- it doesn't seem to be possible to unlink them
<Demophobie> salgado: ah okay. looks funny now https://bugs.launchpad.net/s25rttr shows "Obsolete Junk" now everywhere
<salgado> Demophobie, that's for the ones that are linked to the 0.7-pre series
<salgado> the 0.7-pre was moved to the 'obsolete-junk' project, but the 0.6-pre wasn't
<Demophobie> salgado: ah yeah - i c - and there is now way to fix this, right? i wish we never added this 0.7 and 0.6 series :D
<salgado> Demophobie, that's right, but you won't notice them once more bugs are filed and the existing ones get fixed
<Demophobie> salgado: ah okay. thank you very much. now i understand
<salgado> Demophobie, you're welcome
<Demophobie> :-)
<Demophobie> salgado: i really like launchpad - but why can we not remove a series? why does the system only allow admins to?
<Demophobie> is there a reason?
<salgado> Demophobie, it's because of all the things that may be linked to it
<Demophobie> salgado: closed bugs will be removed after a while, right? i set "fix released" for the 5 bugs that were still in the serie, but serie still exists
<Demophobie> salgado: i still dont understand why u were able to delete the 0.7-pre series - cause bugs are still linked to that
<salgado> Demophobie, it exists in history, but it won't show up anywhere and nor can it be used
<salgado> Demophobie, in fact, we moved the 0.7-pre and 0.6-release series out to 'obsolete-junk'
<salgado> or 0.6-stable
<Demophobie> salgado: ah ;) i still can use the 0.6-pre serien, when i want to target a bug to a release
<salgado> Demophobie, really?
<Demophobie> salgado: yep
<Demophobie> salgado: let me rechekc
<Demophobie> recheck*
<Demophobie> salgado: yes i can choose 0.6-pre or s25client when i click "target to release"
<salgado> Demophobie, I'll get that one moved too.  I can't do it myself, but I know some people who can ;)
<Demophobie> salgado: ah - life is all about knowing ppl who can :D
<salgado> Demophobie, should be done now
<salgado> Demophobie, btw, you shouldn't be able to target a bug to an obsolete series.  it'd be great if you filed that as a bug on LP itself
<Demophobie> salgado: yeah saw it - thank you very much
<Demophobie> salgado: ah okay. i will keep that in mind, yes :)
<Demophobie> salgado: i report in the "Launchpad Bugs" project, right?
<salgado> Demophobie, right
<jmehdi> I don't have access to my team mailing list archive, is it related to the current issues?
<beuno> barry, ^
<barry> jmehdi: what team?
<jmehdi> http://lists.launchpad.net/sabily.team
<jmehdi> sabily team
<barry> beuno, jmehdi looks like lists.launchpad.net is down.  will investigate
<ddaa> gmb: intellectronica: Re twitter: I'm going to be the chief engineer for some new webapp venture, so I'm going to define the testing practice
<ddaa> gmb: intellectronica: so, unittest, doctest + wsgi-intercept for pagetest, that much is clear
<ddaa> but I'll need to decide about selenium/windmill/something else/manual tests for the ajaxy bits.
<ddaa> since I lack experience in this area, I'm really interested in what launchpad folks learned in the past year.
<intellectronica> ddaa: there are some rumours on something called testswarm that will be nice. vapourware for now, though
<intellectronica> ddaa: windmill is not actually that bad, but it doesn't work in the kind of setup we have and it's also a bit new
<intellectronica> ddaa: selenium is mature, but not fun to work with, especially if you mostly work in python
<ddaa> today's new is next year's old
<rockstar> ddaa, windmill is head and shoulders above Selenium.
<intellectronica> ddaa: so basically, there's no good answer
<ddaa> so windmill
<rockstar> ddaa, I measure "better" by the reduced amount of cursing.
<intellectronica> ddaa: i'd say windmill, but don't expect much in the way of automated testing and such. it's quite brittle
<LarstiQ> ddaa: no clue if it's relevant, but http://hypertest.johnnydebris.net/ ?
<intellectronica> ddaa: also a lesson i've learnt in the process is that in browser ui testing, very thorough manul testing beats automated integration testing
<ddaa> so, how do you folk go about it: do you primarily do record-replay, or do you primarily write stuff by hand (in the testbrowser style) and run it as a unttest?
<ddaa> intellectronica: I'm ready to believe that, but automated testing is good to detect inadvertent breakage.
<ddaa> so I want to have at least SOME level of automated browser ui testing. Even if it's just for basic "nice case" tests.
<intellectronica> ddaa: indeed
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have an application I try to package
<mirak> the make is strange
<intellectronica> ddaa: we write tests in python
<mirak> and procude a strange binary name oscam-0.99.2-x86_64-pc-linux   and I would like it to be just oscam  . how can I do that with cdbs ?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: that might be relevant, I'll look at it later.
<BasicOSX> nice! /topic is why I came here, good job setting a very informative /topic! :-)
<ddaa> intellectronica: so you write windmill tests by hand primarily (I guess that recorded test lack in semantics)
<LarstiQ> mirak: #ubuntu-motu has more experienced people for packaging
<ddaa> oh, btw if you happen to know a guy who could invest a couple million dollars in the next big thing on the interweb, send him to me ;)
<jmehdi> barry: I can access my archive now, thanks
<barry> jmehdi: np
<mirak> LarstiQ: they don't answer
<mirak> LarstiQ: anyway I asked upstream to fix the make
<LarstiQ> mirak: well, I don't know the answer :)
<LarstiQ> mirak: with plain debhelper, I'd either try .install or just mving in your build target
<LarstiQ> mirak: unless the upstream build system has a way to specify the executable name
<mirak> LarstiQ: I have also a problem with the gcc options, I am forced to add -c otherwise it's lost
<dexhu> hello from Floridsa
<dexhu> I've tried upgrading to 9.04..but got a lot of bugs and only a partial upgrade
<dexhu> how can I reinstall the upgrade while keeping settings and applications for the past
<beuno> dexhu, this isn't a channel for Ubuntu support
<beuno> pelase go to #ubuntu
<beuno> please even
<dexhu> OK..sorry
<ryanakca> I just got an email from a Cuban health worker who wanted to install Ubuntu on their work stations, but a) couldn't download because of crappy cuban connections, and b) couldn't order through shipit because it was blocked or something of the sort. Who should I forward him to?
<ryanakca> healtch care worker*
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Wed Apr 29 22:19:40... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<Demophobie> hey ho!
<Demophobie> someone here who can create a translation group? :)
<beuno> danilos, ^
<matsubara> ryanakca: info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> matsubara: Is there an hespanophone at the other end of that address?
<matsubara> ryanakca: if you mean someone who speaks Spanish, I don't think so.
<ryanakca> matsubara: The email was in Spanish :/
<beuno> ryanakca, shipit will be fixed in the following days
<beuno> maybe just wait?
<matsubara> oh, I misread, i thought Cuba ISPs was blocking shipit for some reason
<mirak> how do I gpg sign pbuilder packages ?
<ryanakca> beuno: Hmmm? I've had emails before from Cubans who couldn't access shipit. Usually I forward them to the email matsubara gave me, but they were all in English... this one is in Spanish,  I don't really want to send him to a dead end...
<beuno> ryanakca, I think shipit is back up
<james_w> mirak: debsign from the devscripts package
<LarstiQ> beuno: Cuba being excluded wouldn't surprise me, depending on where shipit operates from.
<LarstiQ> beuno: the US has funny export laws.
<Demophobie> LarstiQ: any idea who to ask if i need a translation group?
<matsubara> Demophobie: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<Demophobie> matsubara: thank you :)
<ryanakca> LarstiQ: I got my CDs from someheres in the EU, but that was a few releases ago, they might have moved to the states...
<LarstiQ> Demophobie: no, but what matsubara said makes sense :)
<Demophobie> great :D
<Demophobie> matsubara: oh launchpad says so - i saw it :D sry .D
<Demophobie> ;)
<matsubara> ryanakca: try the info@ address, you could probably liaison for the cuban person in the first interactions.
<mirak> james_w: if I debsign the same package twice, does it change anything ?
<james_w> it will replace the first signature with the second
<james_w> or rather prompt whether it should
<mirak> james_w: but the signature will change ?
<james_w> yeah
<mirak> even if my key is the same ?
<james_w> I think so
<mirak> james_w: lauchpad reject reupload of packages with the same signature, or just the same version ?
<james_w> same version
<mirak> james_w: however what I wanted to do is useless because I can't upload a package dsc that have a .deb and sources
<james_w> you can't upload .deb, correct
<mirak> and anyway pbuilder doesn't create source packages
<mirak> it seems james_w
<james_w> you don't need anything as complex as pbuilder to create a source package
<james_w> try "debuild -S"
<mirak> james_w: yes, I wanted to have something that do everything
<mirak> however I can't upload if I do that
<james_w> why can't you upload?
<LarstiQ> you can change the .changes file to exclude the deb and resign
<LarstiQ> or a similar approach if that fails on technicalities like checksums
<mirak> james_w: because you can't upload binaries
<mirak> LarstiQ: yes but that's not more convenient
<LarstiQ> mirak: it beats not uploading
<mirak> LarstiQ: what ???
<james_w> mirak: if you run "debuild -S" then it will create a _source.changes in the parent dir that doesn't mention .debs. If you upload that then it will be accepted
<mirak> yep
<mirak> but if I want binaries of this I need to run pbuilder. that's acceptable of course
<james_w> sure
<james_w> but why build binaries if you are uploading to a PPA as well?
<james_w> and once you have built the source package it's dead easy to make pbuilder produce binaries from it anyway
<mirak> james_w: because I don't want to wait 6 hours to have binaries lol
<james_w> pbuilder ../whatever...dsc
<mirak> yes sure
<james_w> pbuilder build ../whatever, sorry
<mirak> I just wanted to have local binaries and sources to upload in one shot
<james_w> well write a quick shell script that does "debuild -S && dput && pbuilder" with the correct arguments
<mirak> is it possible to upload directly to ppa team ?
<mirak> james_w: ?
<james_w> eh?
<mirak> is it possible to upload directly to ppa team ?
<beuno> mirak, yes, if you're part of the team
<mirak> ok the url syntax seemed different
<mirak> I fail to upload to my team
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP currently experiencing intermittent "issues" | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be offline/RO from 22:30-23:30 UTC for code updates | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Chr|s> Hello
<Chr|s> is it possible to change my username?
<mwhudson> Chr|s: yes
<Chr|s> mwhudson: Alright, thats good news, is it possible to change it to "Chr|s"
<mwhudson> Chr|s: i doubt that
<Chr|s> mwhudson: yeah thats what I was thinking, I just want to find out for sure
<mwhudson> Chr|s:
<mwhudson> valid_name_pattern = re.compile(r"^[a-z0-9][a-z0-9\+\.\-]+$")
<Chr|s> mwhudson: ahh ok :) thanks
<Chr|s> mwhudson: How would I go abouts changing or requesting a user name change?
<mwhudson> Chr|s: i think it's somewhere on https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<wgrant> People are always surprised when I tell them they can change it themselves.
<Chr|s> yeah me too
<Chr|s> mwhudson: thanks
<mwhudson> Chr|s: np
<mwhudson> heh, the builders are a little bit busy right now :)
 * mdke nods
<jkakar> Launchpad appears to be completely offline at the moment, not in read-only mode.  Maybe that's expected and the topic is incorrect...?  Or maybe I'm too eager and it'll be back in read-only mode in a moment...?
<mwhudson> jkakar: the latter
<jkakar> mwhudson: Cool, thanks.
<mwhudson> at least, that's the plan :)
<jkakar> Hehehe. :)
<ziroday> Hi am I meant to get this http://imagebin.org/47306 ?
<ziroday> I get it when trying to search for bugs in notify-osd
<beuno> ziroday, Launchpad is down
<beuno> see topic
<ziroday> beuno: ah
<ziroday> beuno: apologies :)
<beuno> no worries
<beuno> will be back read-only soon we hope
<ziroday> beuno: great :)
#launchpad 2009-04-30
<Turl> hi
<mdke> what are the chances of read-only kicking in shortly?
<Turl> is launchpad completely off and unreadable on purpouse? I thought it would be still readable
<mwhudson> low
<mdke> just deciding whether to go to sleep or not
<beuno> mdke, none
<mwhudson> sadly
<Turl> :(
<beuno> it didn't work exactly as we wanted (at all)
<mdke> ok, sleep it is! Thanks
<mdke> good luck with getting it working
<beuno> mdke, have a good night
<mdke> you too
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be offline from 22:30-23:30 UTC for code updates | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<wgrant> The new rollout process doesn't work, I take it?
<cokebottles> holy crap
<cokebottles> is this launcpad ?
<cokebottles> for the service or whatever ?
<matsubara> wgrant: rough edges
<cokebottles> hm...
<cokebottles> how long LP down for ?
<wgrant> cokebottles: See the topic.
<matsubara> cocooncrash: Launchpad will be offline from 22:30-23:30 UTC for code updates
<EricHerman> I at least find it somewhat encouraging that while the ReadOnly was removed from the notice, the maintenance window was not changed: 22:30-23:30 UTC
<cokebottles> ok thanks; also..  how can i get total bytes of a certain trunk?
<mwhudson> yeah, it will just be down, there's nothing affecting the rollout of the new code
<cokebottles> so when i do a bzr  i know how many bytes gonna trasfee ?
<wgrant> Bug #xyz is about displaying the size in the web UI.
<wgrant> Calculation of 'xyz' is delayed for 10 minutes.
<cokebottles> i'm new to this ?  there's a bug for that issue ?
<wgrant> I don't know of another way, unfortunately.
<wgrant> There is.
<cokebottles> ok
<wgrant> Bug #350031, it is.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/350031/+text)
<cokebottles> i'm just starting out; i'm sorry if i'm being dumb
<cokebottles> same thing as ubottu
<cokebottles> oh well; i was just gonna work on the wubi stuff; i wanted to make my custom stuff
<wgrant> cokebottles: That's because Launchpad is down for an upgrade at the moment.
<cokebottles> ok; well thanks for the info; sorry again
 * wgrant is amused at some Launchpad bugmail from last night: somebody recommending a SAML/OpenID implementation for Launchpad because "it's all php, opensource and dead easy to use."
<Snova> Heh.
<ajmitch> wgrant: and being in PHP is what matters most
<wgrant> ajmitch: Right. PHP is obviously good.
<wgrant> It's just unfortunate that Launchpad is written in the inferior Python. I actually heard somebody in one of my classes say that Python was OK, but couldn't do as much as PHP.
<beuno> Launchpad's up
<wgrant> beuno: Thanks.
<beuno> wgrant, hi  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Hi!
<ajmitch> great, thanks
<Turl> is the launchpad librarian up?
<Turl> nevermind, it worked now :)
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<jgoguen> what do I need to look at to fix the rejection error "Could not find person ''" when trying to upload to my PPA
<Ampelbein> jgoguen: check your ~/.dput.cf
<cody-somerville> jgoguen, What arguments are you providing to dput?
<jgoguen> cody-somerville: dput ppa file-roller_2.26.1-0ubuntu2~jgoguen1_source.changes
<mwhudson> and maybe check that the email address in the changelog is known to launchpad?
<jgoguen> Ampelbein: what should I look for in there?
<jgoguen> mwhudson: the email I put in the changelog has been used for other uploads to my PPA, so I assume that means it's recognized by LP?
<Ampelbein> jgoguen: incoming = ~<yourLPname>/<yourLPppa>/ubuntu
<wgrant> mwhudson: The email address doesn't mean anything until later; this error is related to the FTP upload path.
<jgoguen> Ampelbein: I have that, and it's worked for other uploads: incoming = ~jgoguen/ppa/ubuntu/
<wgrant> jgoguen: Is that the 'ppa' target?
<wgrant> Ubuntu 9.04 has a default 'ppa' target which requires an argument.
<wgrant> It sounds to me like you're using that, but not passing the argument it wants.
<mwhudson> wgrant: oh ok
<wgrant> (which is username/ppaname)
<jgoguen> wgrant: ahh now I feel like a true idiot :)  I'd had [ppa] defined in ~/.dput.cf and just clued in that I'd changed it to [jgoguen]
<cody-somerville> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/simplifying-dputcf-for-multiple-ppas
<jgoguen> wgrant: thanks for prodding me with that, now that I'm using the target I'd actually defined it's working great again
<wgrant> jgoguen: See cody-somerville's blog post - you don't need to define your own target any more.
<bjsnider> what is a "build score"?
<wgrant> bjsnider: There's a bug filed to document that better. It's basically the build priority.
<cody-somerville> bjsnider, an integer that is used to determine which builds should be dispatched to the builders first
<jgoguen> wgrant: will do, that looks like it'll make my life a lot easier...thanks again!
<wgrant> jgoguen: np
<bjsnider> how is the build score determined?
<wgrant> That's complicated.
<wgrant> IIRC, different initial priorities are assigned depending on the pocket, component, privacy of the PPA, urgency of the upload (but only slightly). The score increases over time.
<wgrant> The score starts at 0 when a build is retried, so only time contributes to retries.
<wgrant> Buildd admins occasionally rescore builds if something is particularly urgent.
<bjsnider> i wish i could run these things thru on my own system as a dry run before sending them in so i wouldn't have to retry them
<wgrant> bjsnider: You should be using pbuilder or sbuild.
<bjsnider> i use debuild
<bjsnider> does that count?
<wgrant> No.
<bjsnider> ok
<wgrant> pbuilder and sbuild give a very similar environment to the buildds, in that almost no packages are installed in it by default.
<wgrant> So it's a good way to test the build dependencies.
<bjsnider> well i always try building the stuff manually so everything works before i send it in
<bjsnider> but this last time it didn't work, although it built here.
<wgrant> What was the error?
<wgrant> And why did you need to retry it?
<bjsnider> the linker missed just about all of the kde stuff, egven though kdelibs-dev was installed
<bjsnider> wgrant, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26107443/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kaffeine_0.8.7-1ubuntu6~ppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bjsnider> everything's "undefined reference to" even though it was fine here with exactly the same packages
<wgrant> bjsnider: Use pbuilder or sbuild to hopefully reproduce it locally.
<wgrant> That's much more helpful for debugging.
<bjsnider> the lpia build worked, but amd64 and i386 failed. i think the vm was zapped or something. i'm just going to try it again
<wgrant> That's unlikely.
<bjsnider> yes but there was other evidence of it
<bjsnider> how would i use pbuilder to do a dry run?
<wgrant> bjsnider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<xiaohui> Who knows how to reverse the revision to the initial state in launchpad?
<xiaohui> I need to revert my branch to beginning state
<spiv> xiaohui: "bzr revert -r -1" will revert a local working tree.
<xiaohui> spiv, I need the branch in lauchpas to revert to the revision 1 , any method?
<spiv> xiaohui: "bzr push --overwrite -r 1 URL" will overwrite the branch at URL to your revision one.
<spiv> (Hmm, I meant "1" not "-1" in the revert command too)
<xiaohui> oh, thank you,spiv
<jimt> I have a project that has code imported from an external subversion URL... but its import status is "Suspended".  How do I request that someone prod it to try again?
<jimt> (Or does it happen periodically?)
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<jimt> Thanks
<mwhudson> jimt: which is the branch?
<jimt> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/exe/trunk
 * mwhudson looks
<mwhudson> jimt: i hit 'approve', let's see what happens
<ripps> Why does one of the builds in my PPA say it's going to take 9 hours before it can build?
<jimt> Thanks!
<wgrant> ripps: There's a fairly large i386 PPA backlog (as can be seen at https://launchpad.net/builders), probably because most of the buildds are still doing releases.u.c duty.
<ripps> wgrant: I've been able to build when there are 300+ builds lined up, but I've never had to wait 9 hours for it to build.
<wgrant> ripps: Maybe there are some particularly huge packages (like OpenOffice.org or gcc) queued up.
<mwhudson> ripps: maybe there's three copies of openoffice ahead of you in the queue :)
<mwhudson> actually that would be more than 9 hours, i think...
<ripps> sigh... I might need to find somewhere else test compile this package, my package compiles 20 plugins simultaneously and large builds like this tend to my pc segfault
<wgrant> It has been a week. I wonder if releases.u.c load is low enough yet...
<ripps> Okay, here's another question, what do lpia builds always seem to be so much faster? Is it easier to compile, or do alot of packages just not build in that archetecture?
<wgrant> i386 and lpia are practically identical architectures, but i386 gets all of the architecture independent builds.
<wgrant> This means that each build will take about the same amount of time, but i386 will get lots more builds.
<wgrant> That's why in Ubuntu we have one more i386 buildd than other archs have (except armel, but armel is a new arch).
<ripps> Are there any plans to expand the PPA's from just the 3 archetectures? Ubuntu builds for 8, certainly some people using the other 5 might want to use a PPA?
<wgrant> ripps: The three PPA-supported archs are those that Xen supports. Until there is a reliable, fast and secure virtualisation mechanism for an arch, it can't possibly be enabled for PPA usage.
<wgrant> There is a preliminary port of Xen to ARM.
<wgrant> So that might happen eventually.
<ripps> Cool
<ripps> I notice that some PPA's build in more the standard 3 archs, does that mean their PPA has permission to use the Ubuntu build servers?
<wgrant> Yes.
<savvas> what does the "affects me too" actually do? does it notify the developers?
<jamesh> savvas: it is designed to stop you from posting "me too" comments
<jamesh> I don't think it results in any extra mail
<savvas> so it just changes a value?
<lifeless> savvas: it bumps a counter, its useful for reporting and determining common bugs
<savvas> no "This bug has been marked as me too from *this-many* users"?
<jamesh> savvas: you can sort bug listings by "number of users affected"
<savvas> ah now I see :)
<jamesh> so developers can use it to help determine importance on bugs
<savvas> thank you!
<wgrant> Does malone or launchpad-answers own the bug->question converter?
<wgrant> I suppose I'd be best to file it against malone, as malone has developers...
<jml> wgrant: sure.
<jml> wgrant: also, when in doubt, just file against launchpad
<wgrant> jml: True. Thanks.
<jml> np
<jml> one of the nice things about the Launchpad bug tracker is that it doesn't *really* matter -- it's pretty easy to reassign.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But Answers is probably a bit of a blackhole these days.
<rowinggolfer> ok... I have what I consider to be a serious issue
<rowinggolfer> I refer to http://launchpad.net/openmolar
<rowinggolfer> I have spend 4 months developing an application
<rowinggolfer> which I believe is going to be of use to a LOT of people.
<LarstiQ> moin rowinggolfer
<rowinggolfer> morning.
<rowinggolfer> now I am delighted to say people are beginning to contribute
<rowinggolfer> and I am very grateful to Bryan Harris in particular who has created packages and put it into a PPA.
<rowinggolfer> however, he is now marked as top contributer to the project
<rowinggolfer> and frankly, this is unfair.
<rowinggolfer> I know it is my fault, because I committed all my code anonymously because bzr didn't know who I am
<rowinggolfer> but I have people who want to stop me doing this project
<rowinggolfer> and I am risking getting my ass sued by even doing it
<LarstiQ> is that why you worked anonymously?
<LarstiQ> right
<rowinggolfer> no.
<rowinggolfer> I didn't work anonymously
<rowinggolfer> I simply didn't know to register my launchpad email with BZR
<rowinggolfer> all my commits (32 of) came from Neil Wallace <neil@neil.12-inch>
<rowinggolfer> this is fixed now...
<rowinggolfer> but if my enemies look at the site they may come to the conclusion that I did not write this app.
<wgrant> 34 commits is tiny in the long run, is it not? Soon enough your identified commits will vastly outnumber the others.
<rowinggolfer> which would imply I have had an external programmer hacking on the database I purchased from them
<wgrant> Plus if they want to really see who wrote it, they should look at the commit logs themselves.
<rowinggolfer> 34 commits of 40,000 lines of code I've written
<wgrant> Launchpad karma isn't meant to be used for anything serious; it takes too little into account.
<rowinggolfer> well, I would like to resolve this.
<rowinggolfer> anyway... Issue 2.
<rowinggolfer> there is now a proposal to "merge" the branches.
<rowinggolfer> which seems to make sense.
<rowinggolfer> but I do not know how to do it.
<bigjools> hello bigkevmcd
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Do you have a merge proposal?
<jpds> rowinggolfer: cd into your projects directory and run: bzr merge lp:~brywilharris/openmolar/debianize
<rowinggolfer> jpds thanks.
<jpds> rowinggolfer: After you've review it, bzr commit and bzr push it as usual and then go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~brywilharris/openmolar/debianize/+merge/6036 and mark it as Approved, Rejected, or whichever you want.
<jpds> rowinggolfer: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review has more information.
<rowinggolfer> jpds: thanks. I am totally new to version control etc...
<jpds> rowinggolfer: Everyone starts off at one point, no worries :)
<rowinggolfer> jpds: I wish I had cut my teeth on a smaller project :(
<rowinggolfer> jpds...
<rowinggolfer> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<rowinggolfer> oh... hang on
<rowinggolfer> hmmm.
<rowinggolfer> what have I done wrong now.
<jpds> Are you in your projects working directory and does it have a '.bzr' subdirectory?
<rowinggolfer> yes
<rowinggolfer> allthough I actually make changes in a different directory, then run this command.
<rowinggolfer> alias ompush='rsync -av --exclude="*.pyc" --exclude="*~" --exclude="tmp" --exclude="main.py" --exclude="connect.py" --exclude="print.pdf" --exclude="documentation" /home/neil/openmolar/openmolar/ /home/neil/openMolarBZR/openmolar && cd /home/neil/openMolarBZR/openmolar && bzr add -v && bzr commit && bzr push lp:~rowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk'
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Why don't you work in the bzr branch normally?
<rowinggolfer> because I don't understand bzr :(
<rowinggolfer> this program is mission critical for my business
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: In general you would just develop in the bzr branch as usual, commiting as you go.
<rowinggolfer> and the documentation must NOT be public at this point
<savvas> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<rowinggolfer> also, main.py and connect.py have password information....
<wgrant> Just don't add them.
<bigjools> keep private stuff in a separate branch
<jpds> rowinggolfer: Did you know you can: bzr ignore filename - to have bzr not include them in adds and commits?
<savvas> hm..
<wgrant> OK, so the problem with merging those branches is that they aren't related at all.
<rowinggolfer> test prints have patient information.... if one of those gets pushed... I risk being struck off
<wgrant> The debianisation branch is not derived from lp:openmolar
<rowinggolfer> ah. ok.
<savvas> it seems the branch wasn't created using the main branch
<rowinggolfer> jpds... I need to use that bzr ignore.
<rowinggolfer> and it needs to be 100% reliable for reasons I mention above.
<rowinggolfer> rsync I know and trust.... bzr I do not
<wgrant> I don't see how working in the bzr branch could make it less reliable.
<savvas> you can use something like: bzr ignore *.pyc
<savvas> it will create a file .bzrignore in your branch
<rowinggolfer> savvas: I think bzr does that by default
<rowinggolfer> ignore *.pyc I mea
<savvas> well.. either way, it was an example :)
<rowinggolfer> ok.
<rowinggolfer> that's a great tip then
<savvas> the next time you commit & push, it will include that .bzrignore file
<rowinggolfer> really I need to take the password stuff out... and create a settings file
<jpds> rowinggolfer: You should be able to do: bzr ignore tmp main.py connect.py documentation
<jpds> rowinggolfer: And then check with bzr ignored
<rowinggolfer> ok... doing that now.
<rowinggolfer> jpds... but a working connect.py IS required...
<jpds> Sorry, I assumed you didn't want it because of --exclude="connect.py"
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: It's a trivial change to move the auth details to something like settings.py that just contains that, and then ignore that.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: I know.
<rowinggolfer> there is some historical issue here related to getting all the opnemolar modules onto the users path.
<rowinggolfer> I don't alter the path until they have provided the correct password
<rowinggolfer> so what I am pushing up to launchpad is pretty much a demo only version at the moment
<rowinggolfer> ok.. I am going to wait for Bryan to wake up (he's in the states) then I am going to try and speak to him.
<rowinggolfer> bloody hell collaboration is REALLY hard.
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: bzr makes it really easy once you work out how to use it all properly. It does take a bit of getting used to, though.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: and I need to stop being such a control freak, probably.
<wgrant> given that it's very difficult to merge from that branch, as it's not much of a branch, you might be best to diff the trees manually and work out what changes there are in Bryan's. In future, contributors should 'bzr branch lp:openmolar', then you can merge trivially.
<rowinggolfer> he only changed 2 files.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant - I think I need to make myself a development branch ASAP.
<wgrant> Make sure you use -N on the diff command.
<wgrant> I suspect the debian/ directory is brand new.
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Is lp:openmolar not the dev branch?
<rowinggolfer> yes it is.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: yes it is.
<rowinggolfer> and it is normal to hack away in that branch?
<rowinggolfer> and not have an "experimental" branch etc...
<LarstiQ> wgrant: or use bzr in the one branch to produce a diff, and apply that on the other
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: It really depends. Some projects (most from Canonical, for example) never make changes directly in the main branch - they create feature or bugfix branches, and merge them in.
<rowinggolfer> I am concerned because my little dog-fooding project is now being packaged by others.
<wgrant> Others commit directly to trunk, branching only for big things.
<wgrant> Or not at all.
<wgrant> My primary project branches quite a lot, but some things go straight to trunk at the moment.
<rowinggolfer> I think I need to make a "stable" and insist that people package from that?
<wgrant> bzr makes branching so nice.
<wgrant> Is there any point having a stable yet?
<rowinggolfer> lol, probably not
<rowinggolfer> it is other people jumping the gun
<wgrant> It's always useful to have a package.
<rowinggolfer> a dude is packaging it for partis
<rowinggolfer> ok... I need to get hacking on it again.
<rowinggolfer> l8r folks.
<alkisg> Can I download all the commit messages from a branch? In particular, from https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk  ?
<wgrant> alkisg: What exactly do you want to do? Is the output of 'bzr log' not sufficient?
<alkisg> wgrant: I think that'll do - thanks, trying...
<alkisg> (bzr newbie here :))
<wgrant> alkisg: You can either do 'bzr log lp:somebranch', or check it out and do 'bzr log' in the branch. The latter is better if you plan to deal with the branch again.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: btw - check out the new logo - https://launchpad.net/openmolar
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Nice!
<rowinggolfer> provided by richard querin.
<rowinggolfer> question - launchpad does not provide any space for screenshots... correct?
<wgrant> Correct.
<rowinggolfer> pity.
<wgrant> Rather.
<wgrant> There has been talk for a while of introducing a wiki, which would fulfill that purpose.
<sinelaw> hi! Is there a way to cancel a pending build?
<wgrant> But that's a while off, at best.
<wgrant> sinelaw: Not without direct database access - why?
<sinelaw> i have 2 builds that will fail for sure, after wasting some resources :)
<wgrant> Ah. Probably not worth it then, although it would be nice...
<wgrant> If you upload a new version, the old builds will never hit the builders.
<sinelaw> I did, but i still see the build records
<wgrant> They should show up as 'Build for superseded source', but probably not immediately.
<wgrant> Maybe only once queue-builder or the buildd master gets to them.
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: re the wiki idea..
<rowinggolfer> if a project were to have a folder in the main trunk called "launchpad/html" (or suchlike)
<rowinggolfer> and launchad saw it
<jml> wgrant: I believe the wiki thing is one of the most popular bugs on launchpad.
<wgrant> jml: It would have to be.
<jml> rowinggolfer: we've actually thought about doing something like that too.
<rowinggolfer> and that folder contained only plain html files....
<rowinggolfer> I am going to make an html folder...
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Putting it in trunk and allowing arbitrary HTML are both probably bad ideas, but something along that lines would be easy and good.
<rowinggolfer> might as well use bzr to manage that
<jml> rowinggolfer: it's a good idea, and in some ways easier than a full-blown wiki
<wgrant> A separate branch and a restrictive subset of HTML or something like ReST. That would be nice, easy and safe.
<rowinggolfer> *.chm
 * rowinggolfer ducks
<jml> chm!
<jml> ahh, the memories :)
<wgrant> The bad, bad memories.
<danilos> jtv: you are dearly missed by henning on IRC and/or skype :)
 * henninge tries to hold back the tears ...
<henninge> jtv: there is no point in hiding! ;-)
<tansell> so, anyone know where I can find the current delay in having ppa stuff build?
<wgrant> tansell: https://launchpad.net/builders will give you the current queue depths.
<wgrant> They're rather high at the moment due to the temporary lack of buildds.
<tansell> no estimate on how long the queues will take?
<bigjools> your own build will have an ETA on its page
<tansell> bigjools, I must be blind as I don't see such a thing?
<bigjools> tansell: what is your PPA URL?
<wgrant> bigjools: Maybe you could show the ETA next to the builds on IArchive:+index.
<bigjools> wgrant: nice idea
<wgrant> I don't think many people know about the actual build pages.
<tansell> https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> And they're pretty boring.
<tansell> I tried going to
<tansell> https://launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa/+builds
<tansell> but don't see anything there
<wgrant> That's the listing of builds.
<wgrant> Click on a build you want to know about.
<bigjools> tansell: so click on the architecture names in the "Build Status" column
<wgrant> Or that.
<bigjools> eg https://edge.launchpad.net/~mithro/+archive/ppa/+build/981839
<bigjools> it says Estimated build start:  	in 9 hours
<tansell> :(
<wgrant> That seems about right for today :(
<tansell> guess I have been spoilt by opensuse build service
<wgrant> No, normally they build immediately.
<wgrant> But not for the last week...
 * bigjools bitches about bloody typo domain registrants
<wgrant> bigjools: Which domain?
<tansell> so is there an easy way to build locally? IE build a hardy package on intrepid, etc?
<wgrant> tansell: Of course. You want to use pbuilder, probably.
<bigjools> wgrant: mispell launchpad in any way and you'll get a holding page :/
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, yes.
<bigjools> lanchpad being my current fave typo
<bigjools> I imagine karmic opening up has loaded the PPA queues a bit more than usual as well
<wgrant> bigjools: Having less than a third of the usual buildds is probably more of a problem.
<bigjools> quite probably :)
<wgrant> But yes, the situation has deteriorated since Karmic opened.
<tansell> is there a "quick" way to start up an equivalent of the ppa stuff locally? I have a pretty beefy machine and it might make sense to just build locally
<wgrant> tansell: See the pbuilder howto that I pointed to. But that will just build them, not put them in an apt-gettable archive.
<wgrant> I use pbuilder/sbuild to build and reprepro to generate the archive.
<tansell> wgrant, reading it now
<wgrant> Although I've been meaning to move to a PPA for a while.
<bigjools> tansell: on the bright side, the amd64 builds are only 6 hours from starting, and the lpia 1 hour :)
<tansell> I don't care about lpia :)
<wgrant> Nobody does, but it's always fastest :(
<bigjools> why are your packages building on it then? ;)
<wgrant> bigjools: No P-a-s for PPAs :(
 * bigjools hides
 * wgrant blames bigjools.
 * bigjools is used to that
<al-maisan> .. but should not really be blamed :)
<cyberixa1> Can I somehow get a listing of all projects I have participated in?
<cyberixa1> Instead of the top-5 displayed on my profile page.
<jtv1> herb, I'd like to silence that translations approver warning—could you run this SELECT on production for me?  https://pastebin.canonical.com/17080/
<nicoInattendu> Hi, I m looking for a way to how propose a software for the ubuntu reposirories. I am develloping an animation stop motion software ( https://launchpad.net/luciole).
<kiko> nicoInattendu, that's so cool! so first thing would be to package it into a PPA
<kiko> nicoInattendu, look at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<nicoInattendu> Yes I have it here https://launchpad.net/~nico-inattendu/+archive/ppa
<geser> doesn't LP mail me anymore a copy of a bug I file? (the bugs were filed through the API if it makes any difference)
<beuno> BjornT, ^
<BjornT> geser: it should. can you paste the code you used to file the bug?
<geser> it's requestsync from the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<bjsnider> does everything that appears in the repositories always follow ubuntu's packaging standards? because i've found discrepancies
<geser> BjornT: I got only the mail about the changes to importance and status but not the "[NEW]" bug mail
<geser> BjornT: looking at the headers of this mail I see a references header but never got that mail it references
<geser> BjornT: you got my last lines before you disconnected?
<BjornT> geser: sorry, no
<geser> BjornT: it's requestsync from the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<geser> BjornT: looking at the headers of this mail I see a references header but never got that mail it references
<geser> BjornT: I got only the mail about the changes to importance and status but not the "[NEW]" bug mail
<BjornT> geser: ok, i'll take a look at it. it's either a bug in lp, or something on your side is surpressing mail from yourself.
<BjornT> geser: it looks like requestsync isn't using the LP API, though, no? it looks like it either mails the bug, or POST it to the web UI.
<BjornT> geser: which bug id was this, btw?
<geser> bug 369833 and bug 368465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369833 in libperl-minimumversion-perl "Sync libperl-minimumversion-perl 1.20-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368465 in libconfig-file-perl "Sync libconfig-file-perl 1.50-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368465
<geser> BjornT: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/requestsync shows it uses the LP API (that's also the version in jaunty)
<BjornT> geser: oh, right, i looked at the file on the wrong box :)
<Laney> is it intentional to not get mails for NEW bugs created with the API?
<geser> Laney: I already asked the same and BjornT is looking at it
<Laney> oh sweet
<Laney> you piqued my interest :)
<geser> at least I know I'm not alone with that problem
<soren> Is this normal for code imports from sourceforge? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/elasticfox/trunk
<jelmer> uhm
<jelmer> "Launchpad has not been able to mirror this branch. The last attempt was 30 minutes ago. (KeyboardInterrupt) Launchpad will try again in 11 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again. "
<tsimpson> wow, KeyboardInterrupt
<exarkun> Are there cameras in the server room? ;)
<kiko> jelmer, is that a problem?
<kiko> soren, let me check!
<kiko> jelmer, well KI means that the operation timed out -- I'm not sure why it's done this crazy way, but there you go
<soren> kiko: Fantastic, thank you.
<kiko> soren, oh, it's the first import. that really sucks.
<jelmer> kiko: Ahh, ok - thanks
<jelmer> kiko: Timed out in the sense that the clone took too long or network traffic stalled?
<kiko> soren, would an http:// repository work?
<soren> kiko: no clue.
 * soren tries
<kiko> jelmer, it depends on the actual log, what's the branch?
<jelmer> kiko: ~jelmer/openoffice/trunk
<soren> kiko: Yes, it works with http as well as https.
<kiko> soren, let's try
 * soren taps fingers, waiting for "as soon as possible" to happen
<soren> :)
<kiko> soren, changed to http:// and let's hear the music
<soren> Yes, I saw.
 * soren crosses fingers
<kiko> jelmer, this sucks. I bet that branch is as big as the hoover dam
<kiko> jelmer, it sucks a bit more that it doesn't tell us why the fuck it didn't mirror
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug filed about bzr branch mirrors fail and expect us to fix them without telling us anything useful towards that?
<matsubara> I think there is.
<jelmer> kiko: yeah, it's pretty big
<soren> jelmer, kiko: fwiw, I can't check out that branch either: bzr: ERROR: Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar development format - group compression and chk inventory (needs bzr.dev from 1.14)\n'
<soren> soren@ralph:/tmp$
<soren> (output from "bzr branch http://people.samba.org/bzr/jelmer/openoffice/trunk")
<jelmer> kiko: You need bzr 1.14 in order to be able to retrieve it
<jelmer> s/kiko/soren/
<kiko> jelmer, well, we just rolled out 1.14rc2 yesterday
<kiko> maybe that's the issue?
<kiko> jelmer, can you ask a Question so I can get somebody to fix the issue
<matsubara> kiko: bug 193607 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193607 in launchpad-code "Launchpad should email branch owners when a mirror fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193607
<jelmer> kiko: One of my other branches in the same format was mirrored fine
<jelmer> kiko: Yeah, np
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, maybe
<tgm4883> can someone please rename this PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/fixes   to fixes-0.21  (alternatively, can someone delete it and we can make a new one?)
<thekorn> leonardr, I just branched lp:lazr.restfulclient, should bin/test work without failure for me or does it require some launchpad internals to successfully run this tests?
<leonardr> it should work without failure
<leonardr> but there might be a dependency it doesn't specify
<stefanlsd> Can anyone help me with this - File gears_0.5.18.0~svn3301~dsfg.orig.tar.gz already exists in gears, but uploaded version has different contents? - Trying to upload PPA?
<leonardr> thekorn: -^
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, cool, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/161564/
<tgm4883> stefanlsd, did you get a new SVN version but not update the changelog?
<tgm4883> IIRC, it should also be gears_0.5.18.0~svn3301+dsfg.orig.tar.gz  not gears_0.5.18.0~svn3301~dsfg.orig.tar.gz
<tgm4883> to get it through REVU anyway
<leonardr> thekorn: that's a very high-level error. how did you get the file?
<leonardr> pypi, easy_install, lp:lazr.restful, etc
<tgm4883> might need to be dfsg too
<stefanlsd> tgm4883: heh. good point. i think thats actually the issue
<thekorn> leonardr, sorry, which file? I just folowed the instructions from your last blog post: bzr branch ...; python bootstrap.py; bin/buildout; bin/test
<leonardr> ok, you checked it out
<leonardr> thekorn, what version of python?
<thekorn> leonardr, python2.6.2
<leonardr> hm, there might be a problem with restfulclient using an old version of lazr.restful
<tgm4883> I'm trying to consolidate the different projects and teams our development team has made.  Is there a way to delete these teams/projects, or who should I talk to about getting this done?
 * tsimpson misses all the PPA buildd's
<mdz_> kiko,bjorn,et al: thanks for all the recent bugfixes in Bugs!
<kiko> mdz_, :)
<kiko> tgm4883, I think you need to ask a Question for that -- it's OSA stuff
<tgm4883> kiko, ok, a question on LP
<kiko> tgm4883, you can talk to me about the merging/consolidation of teams n projects
<kiko> what are you looking to do?
<tgm4883> well we have several teams made because we needed separate PPA's for things
<tgm4883> now we can merge this all since we have multiple ppa's
<kiko> that's true
<tgm4883> there really isn't a need to have 3 extra teams just for PPA's
<tgm4883> and we would rather have it all under one roof anyway
<kiko> moving the PPAs around is not trivial, though. you can stack that in the question you're gonna ask
<tgm4883> also, over time, there has been a few extra projects made which don't really get used
<tgm4883> makes more sense for them to be under a single umbrella project
<tgm4883> should I be asking the question here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko> tgm4883, precisely
<tgm4883> kiko, thanks, done  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69398
<cumulus007> Launchpad gave me an OOPS
<cumulus007> It's id is: OOPS-1216A1747
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1216A1747
<cumulus007> I was submitting some translations when this happened
<Ursinha> cumulus007, this is bug 369858, we're working on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369858 in rosetta "OOPS if new suggestions count change while in +translate page" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369858
<cumulus007> okay, thanks
<dragoon> I've read the docs, but I'm still coming up blank. If my second PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~a.kurtz/+archive/brackup, what should the dput line for incoming be? I thought ~akurtz/brackup/ubuntu but apparently not
<LarstiQ> dragoon: ~a.kurts/brackup/ubuntu I'd guess
<LarstiQ> dragoon: supposing your changelog mentions the right suite.
<dragoon> LarstiQ, "Could not find PPA named 'brackup' for 'akurtz'" - I already fixed the suite changelog issue
<LarstiQ> dragoon: the launchpad url you mention has '~a.kurtz' , not '~akurtz'
<dragoon> ah, i'm slow today - thanks
<LarstiQ> dragoon: that solved it?
<dragoon> Well, it's plausible - trying to upload now
<dragoon> LarstiQ, yes, that was it, thanks.
<kiko> adiroiban, are you around?
<adiroiban> hi
<adiroiban> kiko: hi
<kiko> adiroiban!
<kiko> can you help me with https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/69297 ?
<adiroiban> sure.
<leonardr> thekorn, i have a pretty good idea of what happened to you (the installer downloaded an old version of lazr.restful when you installed lazr.restfulclient) but i have no idea how it could have happened
<leonardr> do you have a record of the install process you can paste?
<thekorn> leonardr, sure, but I've to leave for now, will open a bugreport with a log tomorrow morning
<thekorn> leonardr, thanks for looking into it
<leonardr> thekorn: thank you
<pwnguin> did the old openID provider go away today?
<pwnguin> stack overflow claims there's no openID endpoint at
<pwnguin> http://login.launchpad.net/+id/kd8nwrb
<beuno> pwnguin, that's the old openid format?
<beuno> pwnguin, what does your user page say?
<pwnguin> i believe the new one is launchpad.net/~username
<beuno> I think so, yes
<beuno> maybe the old one has been deprecated?
<beuno> flacoste, ^
<pwnguin> it worked this morning
<pwnguin> im tempted to blame our very stupid networking crew here at work
<flacoste> hmm
<flacoste> there still should be an openid endpoint there
<flacoste> it hasn't been deprecated at all
<pwnguin> http://stackoverflow.com/users/authenticate <-- thats the page im using
<flacoste> pwnguin: and you log in using what? https://launchpad.net/~pwnguin?
<flacoste> or whatever your LP username is?
<flacoste> it worked for me, fwiw
<pwnguin> i made an account with the old url
<pwnguin> and they've generously restricted their site based on karma
<pwnguin> so the new, sane url is bestowed with no powers
<savvas> is it possible to cancel the build queue in PPA?
<pwnguin> http://openidenabled.com/resources/openid-test/checkup/start?openid_url=login.launchpad.net%2F%2Bid%2Fkd8nwrb
<pwnguin> is it bad form to hand around username hashes?
<savvas> stackoverflow works here as well with openid
<pwnguin> savvas: with the hash form or the new urls that make sense?
<savvas> I don't know what  you mean, I used http://launchpad.net/~medigeek :)
<pwnguin> a long long time ago, LP openid used a strange hash format
<pwnguin> i used that format on a few sites, which associated some privlidges with it
<savvas> and you used that, and now stackoverflow shows as if you have two separate openid accounts?
<pwnguin> yes
<savvas> well you could file a bug asking launchpad to merge your old "hashy" openid account with the new one (is that possible?)
<savvas> sorry, a question not a bug :)
<pwnguin> or i could open a bug with stack overflow
<savvas> http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<savvas> or that :)
<pwnguin> i mean, i really hate the old url and im glad it's fixed
<savvas> I think your solution is more appropriate, since they are the ones that have the data
<pwnguin> technically, there's some redirection facilities within openID
<kiko> savvas, cancel the build queue?
<kiko> pwnguin, I think the issue is actually on their side
<pwnguin> kiko: the openID test site failed too?
<savvas> kiko: yes, I had some packages that I've regretted uploading them and deleted them. they're still on the build queue however: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental/+builds
<savvas> that is, all except 0.3.0git200904300722-0~ppaintrepid2 and 0.3.0git200904300722-0~jaunty2
<kiko> savvas, I don't care if they build and fail. do you? :)
<kiko> pwnguin, sorry, I lost your point?
<savvas> kiko: honestly? no :p
 * kiko high fives savvas and welcomes him to his club of evil
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> I thought I might be missing something, but thank god I'm not :P
<pwnguin> kiko: one might hope that openID enabled's test consumer would be a litmus test for where things went wrong.
<kiko> flacoste, could we have a regression in the legacy endpoints?
<C10uD> hi
<C10uD> i lost my gpg key
<C10uD> is there a way i can get it back or i need to create a new one for pushing to launchpad?
<kiko> there is no way
<kiko> are you sure you lost it?
<pwnguin> if there was a way to recover gpg keys, it wouldnt' be very secure :)
<C10uD> yes i forgot to save some hidden folder while changing the hard drive
<C10uD> maybe it was saved somewhere in my launchpad project branch :p
<C10uD> (local branch)
<pwnguin> launchpad should just have the public key, no?
<duck_tape> are LP mailinglists having issues?
<C10uD> i guess so, i don't know too much about security...anyway now i just recreate one and add to launchpad am i wrong?
<duck_tape> i sent an email to a ML that I am a member of > 3hrs ago
<duck_tape> and have not seen it
<pwnguin> duck_tape: is this the first email?
<duck_tape> yes
<pwnguin> check your spam folders?
<duck_tape> first outgoing
<duck_tape> i have been receiving emails from the list for a few days now
<duck_tape> i received an email that seems to have been sent after I sent mine out but my email is still missing
<bjsnider> shouldn't ubuntu packages be named as follows: packagename-version-0ubuntu1?
<pwnguin> bjsnider: 0 and 1 are variable, and that whole suffix only applies if you made any signficiant changes
<bjsnider> right, leaving the fact that the numbers are variable out of it though
<bjsnider> why is kaffeine's package breaking the rules?
<pwnguin> wait
<pwnguin> packages should be named package
<bjsnider> kaffeine-0.8.7-1ubuntu5 does not conform to the standards
<bjsnider> 0.8.7-1 is the debian version number
<bjsnider> it should be 0.8.7-1-0ubuntu5
<pwnguin> the fun thing about versions is that they're montonically increasing
<bjsnider> also the source tarball is quite a bit different than the one i pulled out of svn. files are in different places and so forth. i thought the tarballs should be left alone
<pwnguin> you might check policy to see where this package came from
<pwnguin> if its a ppa or mediabuntu, all bets are off
<bjsnider> it's the regular one in universe or wherever
<bjsnider> it was taken from debian's version by the same guy i think
<pwnguin> oh right, im still running 8.10 on my desktop
<bjsnider> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/source/jaunty/kaffeine
<kiko> duck_tape, there shouldn't be any issues with our mailing lists, no
<pwnguin> bjsnider: this might be a question beter suited for kubuntu-devel
<duck_tape> kiko: tx i guess my msg must be awaiting approval or some such
<pwnguin> or motu, im not sure
<bjsnider> do you agree that the version number appears wrong?
<pwnguin> im not sure
<pwnguin> its been too long since i last touched packaging
<pwnguin> maybe 0 is the debian modifier and appending ubuntu1 is the ubuntu modifier?
<omegamormegil> I think the Launchpad Report a Bug dialog should recommend that people go back and report bugs with apport (if possible).  Right now, the only recommendation to use apport is UNDER the bug description box.  Someone reporting a bug don't even see it until after they've spent time reporting the bug manually.  Also, it doesn't mention the command line tools like ubuntu-bug and specifically apport-collect which would be rea
<omegamormegil> lly useful to someone who had just finished polishing a bug report on that page.
<matsubara> omegamormegil: bug reporting guidelines are controlled by the project/distribution bug contacts. You can talk to bdmurray to get those updated or discuss changes about it on #ubuntu-bugs
<omegamormegil> OK, thanks.
<flacoste> pwnguin: did you try that URL in another site?
<pwnguin> http://openidenabled.com/resources/openid-test/diagnose-server
<sekinto> Running "bzr push lp:<something> --use-existing-dir" makes a new branch, but the branch page says "This branch has not been pushed to yet." and shows no revisions.
<pwnguin> flacoste: livejournal also claims it doesn't work
<mwhudson> sekinto: it will within a minute or two
<pwnguin> i wonder if i just have the url wrong somehow.
<flacoste> pwnguin: what about if you use https://login.launchpad.net
<sekinto> mwhudson: So it did! I guess I should be more patient next time.
<mwhudson> sekinto: we should also display a nice message in that situation
<mwhudson> in fact, i have a note here already to file a bug about this...
<pwnguin> flacoste: that works...
<mwhudson> (not to mention we should make the problem go away...)
<flacoste> pwnguin: and that's easier to remember ;-)
<pwnguin> sure is
<pwnguin> openID is insane
<pwnguin> i gave a presentation on it to my advanced www technlogies course a few years ago. clearly i havent kept up with it
<pwnguin> flacoste: thanks for the tips
<soren> kiko: \o/ Elasticfox import worked! Thanks!
<kiko> soren, heh, that's great to hear ;)
<kiko> https sucks part 4912
<BasicOSX> Where can I find out more about what actually happens when you set your project Bug Tracker to SourceForge's bug tracker? I see the overview of SourceForge.net and there are internal bug numbers and remote bugs. I'd like to understand this concept further.
<wgrant> I don't think anything actually happens, although it's possible that it's used when upstreaming bugs.
<wgrant> BasicOSX: But do you know how Launchpad bugwatches work?
<BasicOSX> No :-) first project where bugs aren't on LP proper
 * wgrant tries to find the wiki page.
<BasicOSX> I'm trying to find more info as well
<wgrant> Basically, when you create a task for a project that doesn't use Launchpad for bug tracking (using 'Also affects project...'), it will ask you for a bug URL.
<wgrant> You enter the remote URL there, and it will automatically sync the status from the remote bug.
<BasicOSX> wgrant so I set the project to track bugs in Launchpad or "In a registered bug tracker: SourceForge.net Tracker" ?
<wgrant> BasicOSX: If they're tracked on SourceForge.net, set it to SourceForge.net.
<BasicOSX> LP tour talks about cross-project bug tracking, but just sales "fluff" not much details
<BasicOSX> Reporting a bug when LP isn't the tracker is not intuitive. Sorry to pester, but any links to more details on cross-project bug tracking?
<kiko> BasicOSX, I realize it kinda sucks for reporting bugs.
<kiko> BasicOSX, but the linking works best right now for keeping track of bugs anywhere
<BasicOSX> I cannot find a way to link bugs, is there something documented for me to read so I know how to do that?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> hang on there
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs
<kiko> and where else..
<BasicOSX> On my project, I click "Bugs"->Report a Bug and I get warning "OSXTrek does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker" ... official bug tracker, SourceForget.net Tracker but the link there is to http://sourceforge.net, since I plugged in the project ID on SF could the link on the Report Bug page on LP point to the SF bug tracker specified by the project ID?
<BasicOSX> kiko:  so it looks like I should change the project to use LP as bug tracker and then link to SF bug tracker? Right now I have the project configured to use SF as the bug tracker.
<wgrant> BasicOSX: Why would you report a new bug in Launchpad?
<wgrant> The normal case for bugwatches is creating multi-task bugs, where another project that does use Launchpad is affected by the same bug.
<matsubara> or a the same bug in a ubuntu package for instance
<wgrant> See the example on that wiki page.
<wgrant> s/project/bug target/
<BasicOSX> Attempting to add an Affects to a bug report, click "Also affects project", type in Project, click Continue, I get "Oops!"  (Error ID: OOPS-1216D2336)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1216D2336
#launchpad 2009-05-01
<mwhudson> BasicOSX: that looks fairly embarrassing
<BasicOSX> ?
<BasicOSX> The error or my reporting of it?
<mwhudson> BasicOSX: the error
<mwhudson> i don't know if any bugs people are around now though
<BasicOSX> when I click on it, wants me to auth, so I don't know what the error code says :-)
<mwhudson> BasicOSX: i'd recommend filing a bug on malone
<mwhudson> BasicOSX: right
<matsubara> mwhudson: BasicOSX filed already. I'm triaging it and will ask one of the Bugs guys to take a look tomorrwo
<mwhudson> matsubara: oh ok
<BasicOSX> I filed bug report for it in LP itself.
<kiko> BasicOSX, I'm looking
<BasicOSX> bug 370117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370117 in launchpad "Attempting to add "Affects" project to bug report results in OOPS-1216D2336" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370117
<kiko> BasicOSX, oh, very interesting
<kiko> BasicOSX, what's the product you're using?
<kiko> it is assuming that the remote product is set to use sourceforge and has an ampersand in it
<kiko> but the data seems wrong
<BasicOSX> http://sourceforge.net/projects/netrek/ is the product? Never heard or seen the word product
<kiko> BasicOSX, so it's launchpad.net/netrek?
<BasicOSX> lp/mactrek
<kiko> BasicOSX, is it meant to use SF or launchpad?
<kiko> for bug filing I mean.
<BasicOSX> Attempting to do MultiProjectBugs
<kiko> BasicOSX, you can't do that for a single upstream
<BasicOSX> mactrek is branch of SF project
<BasicOSX> bug in mactrek may or may not be in SF project code base
<kiko> BasicOSX, but do you want bugs on it to be reported there?
<kiko> basically I think you want to do something we don't support today
<kiko> I think you want to have one bug with a task against netrek in sourceforge and another against mactrek
<BasicOSX> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs I wanna do that
<kiko> BasicOSX, show me the bug you filed?
<BasicOSX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactrek/+bug/370106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370106 in mactrek "Server receives multiple connections" [Undecided,New]
<BasicOSX> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2139750&group_id=165507&atid=835696
<kiko> BasicOSX, okay, and you want to link that to the bug in sourceforge?
<BasicOSX> I would like to link 370106 to SF 2139750
<kiko> you can't do that.
<kiko> I realize why you want to do it
<kiko> but you can't
<kiko> BasicOSX, either a project uses sourceforge or it uses launchpad
<kiko> it can't use both at once
<kiko> multiproject bugs is for different projects
<kiko> i.e.
<BasicOSX> hmm, how is that any different then https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs and the "Bugs in external trackers" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/24220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24220 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: SMTP down negotiation weakness" [High,Confirmed]
<kiko> a bug which affects mactrek and, say, the compiler at the same time
<kiko> BasicOSX, it has to be multiple projects. it can't be the same upstream twice
<kiko> you can ask me why and I could explain but basically it is a limitation of the system
<kiko> which I now think we should fix!
<BasicOSX> Mozilla Thunderbird is different project then mozilla-thunderbird (Debian) ?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> Mozilla Thunderbird is the upstream mozilla.org project
<BasicOSX> I have mactrek (Display name OSXTreak) as 1 project and sourceforge-mactrek as another project, how is that different? :-)
<kiko> mozilla-thunderbird (Debian) is the Debian package of it.
<kiko> you have a sourceforge-mactrek?!
<BasicOSX> yes
<kiko> I see
<kiko> okay I am not going to interfere :)
<BasicOSX> sourceforge-mactrek's bug tracker is linked SF bug tracker
<kiko> let me just fix the data up
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I realize
<BasicOSX> reading the MultiProjectBugs stuff I got that regardless of where the bug tracker lives, the project must be reg'd with launchpad
<kiko> yeah, it's right
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so can you try doing the same thing you did before?
<kiko> I think I fixed the data
<BasicOSX> taking clue from mozilla project, I did sourceforge-mactrek, linked to SF bug tracker, maybe I misunderstand, like I previously stated, the multi-project/cross-project bug info is not very easy to understand and there is not documentation on how to set it up.
<kiko> yeah, it's complicated and bad
<kiko> but can you retry your operation?
<BasicOSX> we are attempting to migrate to LP, but many think data and knowledge will be lost on a migration, so I'm attempting to pacify them
<kiko> BasicOSX, understood
<kiko> we can actually import bugs from SF
<BasicOSX> mactrek is silly, think only 1 bug left open :-(
<kiko> gotcha
<kiko> okay then
<BasicOSX> kiko:  did I set something up wrong that you had to "fix the data"?
<kiko> yeah, the remote project data
<kiko> but it is just completely crazy to expect you to know how to fill that out for sourceforge
<BasicOSX> ahh the Remote project
<BasicOSX> It's not just the ID it's the whole url?
<kiko> I have no actual idea
<kiko> the person who wrote that code is in trouble
<BasicOSX> ok, looking at my sourceforge-mactrek, only thing I see changed is the "Remote Project"
<BasicOSX> Anyways thank you and the netrek community thanks you
<kiko> BasicOSX, you guys rock, I am so happy to have you with us
<cody-somerville> I love netrek!
<kirkland> does anyone know if this is per year?
<kirkland> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=230
<mwhudson> kirkland: yes
<mwhudson> at least i think so
<kirkland> mwhudson: it's ambiguous :-)
<mwhudson> kirkland: can you pester someone to get that clarified?
<mwhudson> :)
<kirkland> mwhudson: heh
<kirkland> okay
<spm> kirkland: mwhudson: yes. :-) https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208 - or. if not, it's wrong in multiple places :-D
<rowinggolfer> I'm livid.
<rowinggolfer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/370134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370134 in launchpad "main contributer to my project is not me" [Undecided,New]
<rowinggolfer> good night
<wgrant> spm: A and a few others have been getting 502s from edge this morning.
<wgrant> Occasionally.
<spm> wgrant: oopsid?
<wgrant> spm: Actually, not just edge it seems.
<wgrant> spm: 502s don't OOPS.
<spm> oh proxy error. right.
<wgrant> Are all of the appservers happy?
<spm> wgrant: yes and were. I have my firming suspicions...
<wgrant> spm: What's it look like?
 * BUGabundo reads topic
<BUGabundo> nothing there
<BUGabundo> LP down?
<BUGabundo> "Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.         "
<lifeless> spm: ^
<BUGabundo> I talked to wgrant a bit ago
<BUGabundo> because hggdh reported some OOPs on Production server/version
<BUGabundo> so known bug?
<spiv> BUGabundo: without more details it's impossible to sy
<spiv> "say", rather
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'll try to get a few oops
<spiv> BUGabundo: even saying what page / what you were doing would be a start :)
<spiv> Launchpad is a large app with many parts.
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/366678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366678 in ubuntu "9.04 fails to boot on HP DV2-1030US laptop" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> failed to redirect me to edge, and showed me that error
<spiv> BUGabundo: FWIW, it redirected me, and I don't get an error.
<BUGabundo> spiv: now it does for me too
<Ursinha> works for me as well
<BUGabundo> but I never got anything like that before
<BUGabundo> hi hggdh
<BUGabundo> can you describe what happened to you ?
<hggdh> many times these last days I try to open a LP page and get a "sorry there was a problem with LP (etc) please wait a few minutes and try again (etc)". Last one was while I was trying to apport a kernel oops
<mwhudson> hggdh: the OSAs are looking at this issue now
<spm> *** Question for those having observed these issues: is it ONLY on edge? or originally on edge? I'm guessing no.. but. ???
<BUGabundo> spm: hggdh doesn't use edge
<georgethebandit> it wont work
<hggdh> spm, I *do* not use edge
<hggdh> sigh. I do *not*
<BUGabundo> and for me it happened just before I got redirect to edje
<spm> cool. that does help. ta.
<Ursinha> edje is an enlightenment lib :P
<BUGabundo> is what Ursinha?
<hggdh> edje (as opposed to edge)
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, what hggdh said
<georgethebandit> i second that
 * BUGabundo is lost
<hggdh> <BUGabundo> and for me it happened just before I got redirect to ***edje***
<hggdh> :-)
 * BUGabundo is even loster now
<Ursinha> thanks hggdh :)
<Ursinha> omg
<Ursinha> what's wrong with you man
<Ursinha> :)
<BUGabundo> sleep deprived?
<Ursinha> edJe != edGe
<BUGabundo> 3am here
<BUGabundo> Ursinha: is was a clear typo
<Ursinha> sure, and that was a clear joke
<georgethebandit> i was lost
<Ursinha> hggdh just followed me :)
<Ursinha> georgethebandit, are you okay now? :)
<georgethebandit> yes
<georgethebandit> i think i get it
<Ursinha> :)
<BUGabundo> I almost never get sarcasm or some jokes....
<hggdh> all hail pinot noir!
<BUGabundo> and I'm even worse trying to do sarcams
<hggdh> sorry BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so I just avoid it
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, I made a note to add a </joke> tag when talking to you this late :P
<BUGabundo> eheehh
<BUGabundo> okay. that will help
 * BUGabundo blond, sleepy guy smiles
<zu22> hi can somneone help me with LP?
<zu22> i want to join this project but i see no button or link for doing so: https://launchpad.net/mactrek
<zu22> i am already logged in with LP account
<lifeless> there may be a /team/ you can join
<zu22> oh
<zu22> how do i join that?
<lifeless> well, if there is one, then on the team's home page there is a 'join this team' link
<lifeless> that said, you don't need to be in a team to contribute to a project
<lifeless> what is it you want to do with mactrek ?
<zu22> i want to find bugs
<zu22> and report them
<lifeless> so, download the code, and report bugs  :)
<zu22> ok :)
<zu22> i never used objective C before so this may be weird
<zu22> i am used to regular ANSI C :)
<lifeless> https://code.launchpad.net/mactrek and https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactrek
<zu22> lifeless: thanks
<zu22> i need learn svn syntax
<zu22> so i can get code with svn
<zu22> i normally use darcs
<lifeless> the code is in bzr
<lifeless> not svn ;)
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tanner/mactrek/trunk
<hggdh> just got the error message again "Please try again"
<poolie> thumper/jml: interesting question in http://blog.launchpad.net/general/new-privacy-features-for-commercial-subscribers
 * thumper looks
<thumper> hmm
<mwhudson> i think the answer should be "yes, but carefully"
<jml> right.
<jml> tbh, I don't understand the linked bug
<mwhudson> i think it's basically a soyuz bug
<mwhudson> but yeah, "embargoed" is pretty ambiguous
<poolie> i posted to that effect
<poolie> it's awaiting modification
<poolie> iirc you can ask for the feature to be enabled and then it'll be turned on?
<thumper> not necessarily
<jml> poolie: what do you think is particularly interesting about the question?
<poolie> it's not _super_ interesting, but 1- it went unanswered for a while; 2- he is (or was) a bit of a fudster but it's possible to give a reasonable answer; 3- it's something mark talked about last week
<poolie> oh woo!
<poolie> i love the new +filebug form with options to set state
<poolie> anyhow i filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/370170 as a handle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370170 in launchpad-code "need an easy way to request private branch support" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> That bug looks to me like it's just requesting a normal Zope security policy...
<tansell> how big can your ppa achieve be?
<spm> tansell: within reason. :-) We'll increase as needs be, if you ask for more via Answers.
<tansell> spm, is there a default limit? I seem to remeber seeing something about 1g but can't find it now
<spm> yes 1Gb is the default
 * tansell goes to request more
<spm> heh
<spm> tansell: give me the answer link in < 5 mins and I'll increase here'n'now :-)
<tansell> which project should the question be under? Launchpad or ubuntu?
<spm> launchpad
* turutosiya changed the topic of #launchpad to: spm
* Topic unset by turutosiya on #launchpad
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<spm> turutosiya: please don't do that
<turutosiya> sorry
<turutosiya> misoperated
<tansell> spm, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
<spm> tansell: have increased to 2. see how you go with that; we can always increase more.
<tansell> spm, okay - but I have yet to get to building python-ogre itself :(
<anyr> Please, hel me. I just install jaunty and can't change screen resolution from 720x350 to any other (video radeon x600).
<al-maisan> anyr: I am afraid you are in the wrong room here, try #ubuntu
<anyr> sorry
<al-maisan> no problem :)
<SiDi> Hello people
<muteW> Hi, just a quick question.
<SiDi> When there's a LP question talking about something illegal (ie in this case "hi i downloaded program X and i wanna run it"), should we only reject the question or should it be completely deleted ?
<muteW> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on an old Acer laptop and have been having these frequent lockups where the entire system freezes.
<muteW> The only way out is to either reboot or use the Magic SysRq key to do a clean reboot..
<bigkevmcd> muteW: try #ubuntu
<Spads> muteW: apropos of this channel, run ubuntu-bug from a terminal
<rowinggolfer> mrevell :) thanks!
<muteW> ok
<Vantrax> any launchpad administrators here?
<matt2> Launchpad been dodge for a week?
<matt2> *day
<Vantrax> a little bit
 * matt2 is excited because he created a branch of some code
<matt2> could get my scout badge for contributing to free software
<SiDi> matt2: :)
<wgrant> What's dodgy about it?
<matt2> just unreliable, getting "launchpad is busy" errors
<bigjools> wgrant: the bug you just filed, I have a feeling it's a dupe but I can't for the life of me find one
<bigjools> aha
<wgrant> bigjools: I don't think that's a dupe.
<wgrant> But I suppose it'll be fixed at the same time.
<bigjools> wgrant: read the original description, it's talking about changing the text depending on whether you have upload privs or not
<wgrant> bigjools: True.
<gnomefreak> when is the plan to add karmic to PPA?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Done.
<wgrant> Days ago.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: oh ok i didnt see it in sources.list drop down
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Because you have no Karmic packages in your PPA.
<wgrant> See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas for the list of supported DAS.
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks, i was waiting for it in sources list. Ill be back someone that shouldnt be here is :(
<wgrant> Pardon?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> when you approve somebody to a team, what this person can do on the ppa ?
<mirak> does someone needs to be moderator to upload packages ?
<bigjools> mirak: they will gain upload privileges to the team's PPA
<mirak> bigjools: can they also delete packages ?
<gnomefreak> i'm hearing things
<bigjools> yes
<mirak> bigjools: so it's a very bad idea to make a team public
<mirak> I guess
<mirak> or anyone should upload to it's own ppa then copy the packages to the team ppa ?
<bigjools> mirak: well, you need to decide who needs upload privs and control the team accordingly
<mirak> ok I missed this configuration panel then
<bigjools> it depends on who is a member of the team that owns the PPA
<wgrant> I've been wondering if the privilege granularity of teams is insufficient. Creating lots of teams doesn't seem like a great solution, and there are things like separating membership approvals and mailing list moderation that are impossible in the current model.
<mirak> bigjools: I can't find what you are talking about
<bigjools> indeed, we need the concept of roles
<bigjools> mirak: it's simple, if you're a member of the team that owns the PPA, then you can upload/delete
<bigjools> if you're not, you can't
<mirak> bigjools: ok, I didn't understood what you meant
<wgrant> bigjools: Until a couple of years ago there was only one type of administrative role, so I guess it's a new problem.
<bigjools> wgrant: yes, the use of teams has expanded a lot
<bigjools> Curtis might have something up his sleeve
<mirak> the problem here is that you can't trial someone
<mirak> you can accept just one person that will wreck your ppa
<mirak> without him having to prove that he can upload packages
<mirak> or even want to
<bigjools> mirak: in that case, let them use their own PPA and you can copy his packages into yours
<mirak> ok, I should check then if they are doing packages
<mirak> at least on their ppa
<wgrant> The required proliferation of teams is a bit crazy and looks bad.
<bigjools> I agree
<wgrant> Although multiple PPAs is a good start at fixing that :)
<mirak> ok, the guy have no ppa at all yet. For that first one joining the team, I will let him join as it. but fo the other ones I will ask them to upload the packages on their own ppa first.
<bigjools> it took a while :)
<mirak> is there a way to have in a ppa different categories, like main universe multiverse ?
<bigjools> mirak: no, PPAs don't have components
<wgrant> bigjools: But... wasn't that feature removed just before the initial PPA deployment? I saw a bug in the last few weeks beforehand about fixing the implementation to work with only one PPA per user.
<bigjools> but you can have multiple PPAs for the same team/person
<mirak> so we can't manage restricted packages
<wgrant> Multiple PPAs per Person is a much better solution that components.
<bigjools> yep
<mirak> that's what I did
<mirak> have you heard about flamewars on ppa teams already ?
<bigjools> no, really?
<mirak> like repository killing
<mirak> and stuff ?
<mirak> bigjools: I haven't !! it's a question ^^
<bigjools> oh :)
<wgrant> Most people only add trusted people to their PPA teams, I suspect.
<wgrant> And most people aren't evil.
<bigjools> mirak: no, I've not heard of that happening
<mirak> anyway going to the process of creating a gpg key and stuff is anoying enough to not wanting to be blacklisted ^^
<mirak> through/to
<eraser> Hello! Is there something going on with server today?
<eraser> It's impossible to translate anything. Continious errer message from site bugs ... Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<bigjools> eraser: we're aware of the problem, someone is looking into it, thanks.
<phoozle> Is anyone having problems on Launchpad Answers?
<intellectronica> phoozle: what kind of problem are you having?
<phoozle> Im supplying an answer and I get this error: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<phoozle> should I just give it some time?
<bigjools> phoozle: : there's a general timeout problem, someone is looking into it
<phoozle> ok cheers
<phoozle> the person im supporting just posted 3 duplicated questions so that could be related also.
<wgrant> Aha, good to see somebody is looking into it - I hit that a bit 12 hours ago.
<cemc> hi. problems with launchpad? i noticed yesterday and today it gives me a lot of 'please try again'
<jpds> cemc: They are working on it.
<cemc> cool, thanks
<Goundy> lp is written in php right ?
<bigjools> Python
<Goundy> ah
<Goundy> bigjools full python ?
<bigjools> I don't understand your question, what do you mean by full?
<Goundy> bigjools I mean the whole plateforme is python based there's no other techno ?
<bigjools> Oh I see, yes pretty much, apart from the javascript and there's a few C extensions for performance critical parts
<Goundy> Nice
<jarnos> There are problems in connecting to the Launchpad server. I frequently get the "Please try again" page.
<jpds> jarnos: Known problem, they're working on it.
* jpds changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is having problems | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<dfinf2> Hey, I can't seem to connect to the Launchpad server...Trying to download Furius ISO Mount
<binarymutant> will it be posted here when the known problems are fixed?
<bigjools> yes
<binarymutant> cool ty
<TomHal> launchpad is slowing downnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<pmatulis> ANNOUNCEMENT: Launchpad.net is experiencing severe trouble.  STOP CONNECTING
<theoldfellow> I can't report a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ is saying tell you herer.
<jpds> theoldfellow: See /topic.
<elmo> pmatulis: please don't say that
<theoldfellow> propably all that Jaunty update bugs..  :)
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is currently experiencing problems, we are aware. | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<theoldfellow> anyone know how to make Preferred Applications work - it keeps trying to use Evolution ?
<rowinggolfer> theoldfellow: it?
<theoldfellow> Jaunty - Open Office for instance.
<jpds> theoldfellow: Try #ubuntu for general support questions.
<theoldfellow> OK, thanks.
<TomHal> pmatulis: I have a product to get out today.  Any idea when LP will be responding quicker?
<bigjools> anyone who's experiencing problems, is it on the edge servers too?
<bigjools> and does anyone have any OOPS IDs please
<VK7HSE> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/927280/Screenshot-Please%20try%20again%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<VK7HSE> can't login to try sorry :(
<bigjools> ugh nasty, thanks
<jpds> bigjools: I don't get a problem accessing my code page on edge.
<pmatulis> TomHal: no, sorry
<satansaunt> so, question about football manager 2009
<satansaunt> can i run it in xubuntu 9.04? or do i still have to keep booting into windows...
<bigjools> jpds: we see the same, thanks for confirming
<satansaunt> which, by the way, i really don't like having to do
<TomHal> pmatulis: is it certain id's links, ??????
<jpds> satansaunt: Try asking in #xubuntu, this channel is for Launchpad support.
<jpds> bigjools: No problem.
<satansaunt> there's no one there to answer my question, that's why i asked here
<binarymutant> satansaunt, ask in #ubuntu then :P
<gmerrick> Morning all.  I'm having an issue with Volume Applet 2.26.0 on Jaunty and would like to know where I should file a bug report on it
<bigjools> gmerrick: run "ubuntu-bug"
<jpds> gmerrick: Probably https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets - #ubuntu-bugs will be able to help you too.
<bigjools> jpds: the distro guys would rather people used ubuntu-bug
<jpds> bigjools: True, just pointing out the package.
<gmerrick> heh.  Unless you know the actual package ubuntu-bug doesn't help much.  Looks like it is a part of gnome-applets, according to synaptic.
<mnemo> how long until it's fixed?
<bigjools> mnemo: we don't know yet
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<bigjools> it should be fixed now
<andol> bigjools: Well, LP works fine for me now anyway :) Thanks!
<bigjools> good to hear
<gmerrick> Thanks for the help.  Got that bug posted now the sites' working
<mnemo> what is the correct package for text error on help.launchpad.net website?
<mnemo> i.e. which package for this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/370342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370342 in malone "help.launchpad.net step by step guide is incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<mirak> is it possible to create binary deps with a different version but from the same source. depending of the sources it was built against ?
<wgrant> mnemo: You can fix it yourself, or reassign the bug to the launchpad-documentation project.
<wgrant> mirak: How are you specifying the binary dependencies?
<wgrant> mirak: You assigned the bug to the team, rather than changing its target.
<wgrant> Er, mnemo ^^
<mnemo> wgrant: hmm, should I not assign it to the team?
<wgrant> mnemo: No, you should instead change the project.
<wgrant> In the top field.
<wgrant> Assigning people is generally not a good idea.
<mnemo> ah, you mean the package?
<wgrant> (unless it's you)
<wgrant> mnemo: It's a project, not a package.
<wgrant> Although packages can have bugs targetted to them too, this is not one of those.
<mnemo> yea ok I think its corrected now?
<wgrant> mnemo: Yep, that looks good.
<mnemo> wgrant: hey, what about this bug btw? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/369221   i wonder if this part of launchpad is open source? if so, is it possible for me to fix that bug myself and attach a debdiff or so?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369221 in malone "boost upstream attention to LP bug activity by making access easier" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> mnemo: That part of Launchpad will be open source in nearly three months.
<mnemo> wgrant: ok, what do you think about the chances of someone on the LP team taking on this bug?
<mnemo> I feel its a pretty nice improvment
<wgrant> mnemo: I don't know. I'm just a user.
<mnemo> oh I see :)
<mnemo> in case anyone from canonical's launchpad team is here, please have a look at this tiny feature request and see what you think! thanks :)   --https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/369221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369221 in malone "boost upstream attention to LP bug activity by making access easier" [Undecided,New]
<mnemo> there
<mnemo> i hope they will implement this change
<wgrant> If not, you can try in a few months.
<mirak> wgrant: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), vdr-abi-1.7.6
<wgrant> mirak: You specify those manually in debian/control?
<mirak> wgrant: there is a subst variable wich value came from vdr-dev package
<wgrant> What is the line in debian/control?
<wgrant> mirak: ^^
<mirak> wgrant: what I don't find nice is that if I upgrade vdr abi, then I am forced to also upgrade the changelog of the plugin, and only this, just to have a different binary name.
<wgrant> mirak: Which changelog of which plugin?
<wgrant> And why?
<mirak> wgrant: of all plugins
<mirak> wgrant: because how can I rebuild them otherwise ? and how can the previous vdr version have it's plugins ?
<wgrant> mirak: I must be missing some context here. What plugins are depending on what?
<mirak> wgrant: vdr have a lot of plugins
<wgrant> mirak: And those plugins depend on vdr-abi-X.Y.Z?
<mirak> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> mirak: You need the binary packages to have a different version number, so you need to upload a new source version, so you need to add a new changelog entry.
<wgrant> There's no way around it.
<mirak> wgrant: that's what I complain about
<wgrant> mirak: So, the answer to your initial question is 'No'
<mirak> wgrant: I see no reason to change the source version when the source is exactly the same
<mirak> wgrant: ok
<mirak> lol
<wgrant> mirak: The binary version comes from the source version. It might at some point be possible to do binary-only rebuilds which append something to the version, but that's a bit ugly and not possible at this time.
<mirak> wgrant: I mean here there should be a mecanism that just name the binary package version according to some version of the source package it depends
<mirak> wgrant: ok, at least people though about that
<mirak> wgrant: I don't feel it's ugly, it's just logical. since a source can produce a different binary output there is no reason that the binary package keeps the same version name if they can vary
<mirak> the lpia architecture on ubuntu is 32 bits ?
<Vantrax> pretty sure
<mirak> where are the repository for lpia ??
<tsimpson> mirak: http://ports.ubuntu.com
<mirak> tsimpson: ha right
<aleksander_m> hi all... I get a connection refused (Errno 111) when using dput to upload a new package to my PPA
<aleksander_m> Any hint?
<bigjools> aleksander_m: can you show me your dput.cf please?
<Spads> aleksander_m: The upload service is undergoing brief maintenance at the moment
<aleksander_m> yesterday I could do it...
<aleksander_m> let me pastebin it
<Spads> PPA uploads will be unavailable for a brief time.
<bigjools> aleksander_m: ok don't worry
<aleksander_m> http://pastebin.com/mabab4ca
<aleksander_m> ah ok
<Spads> aleksander_m: I'll let you know when it's ready for you.  Apologies for the inconvenience.
<aleksander_m> no problem
<aleksander_m> my battery will die quite soon, so I'll leave it for this evening :-)
<aleksander_m> thanks and cheers
<Spads> PPA uploads will now function again as expected.
<bjfs> Since I'm new to PPAs then I ask if there's some app that allows user to select a given PPA to his or hers repo on sources.list ?
<c_korn> hello, my upload was rejected due to this reason: http://pastebin.com/d7eefc768
<al-maisan> c_korn: could you please try again?
<al-maisan> This may be fall-out from the difficulties we had today..
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<c_korn> al-maisan: same error again
<al-maisan> hmm..
<c_korn> http://pastebin.com/d4e7074cd
<c_korn> that was a no orig upload. https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa
<al-maisan> what is a "no orig" upload?
<c_korn> the orig tarball was already uploaded. I only did a debuild -S -sd and uploaded the diff.gz, dsc and source_changes file. but no tarball
<al-maisan> c_korn: how was the orig tarball uploaded beforehand?
<c_korn> debuild -S -sa includes the tarball in source_changes. so it was uploaded at first time
<LarstiQ> did the upload with the orig succeed?
<flacoste> no
<flacoste> that's probably the issue
<flacoste> the PPA box was offline for a short while to put new disks in
<c_korn> the upload with orig was successful before
<flacoste> c_korn: can you create a complete uploade and try again?
<c_korn> ok
<al-maisan> good idea.
<c_korn> also rejected: http://pastebin.com/d374f7c18
<al-maisan> c_korn: could you please also paste the changes file for the failed upload?
<c_korn> mail: http://pastebin.com/d3f95d678 changes: http://pastebin.com/d7c1e84cd
<al-maisan> thanks.
<al-maisan> c_korn: we are analyzing the problem and have a first "clue"..
<c_korn> ok, thanks. I have to leave now
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA upload are failined with a permission error: working on a fix | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads are failing with a permission error: working on a fix | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Demophobie> Hey! Is .../.../languages/de/.../test.po enough to let the system find what language i have in the trunk?
 * maxb wonders if there's a timetable for how the PPA buildd pool grows and shrinks
<mirak> Rejected:
<mirak> Unhandled exception processing upload: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-20090501-182251-000012/~mirak-mirak/ubuntu/tmpUzp-jE'
<elmo> mirak: see /topic
<mirak> elmo: thanks
<elmo> ok, PPA upload problems are fixed
<maxb> Any news on when there might be some more builders available?
<elmo> mirak, c_korn: ^--
<elmo> maxb: early next week
<maxb> My PPA is broken because the arch-any packages have built but the arch-all ones haven't
<maxb> I suppose I should register a /staging secondary PPA, build new uploads in that, and then write something using launchpadlib to sync them over when fully built
<flacoste> maxb: why can''t you simply ask for a rebuild?
<maxb> flacoste: The problem is version skew between arch-all and arch-any binary packages, because the i386 builders are running far behind
<flacoste> maxb: then i guess your staging idea isn't a bad one
<maxb> Am I just missing it, or is there no launchpadlib way to delete packages?
<flacoste> maxb: i don't find it
<flacoste> maxb: you should file a bug on soyuz to add it
<Goundy> guys... I just noticed something weird.... well I might be wrong but...
<Goundy> When I visit the description page of lp I see: Publish your work. Collaborate with free software communities.
<Goundy> But right now, while browsing the registred projects I noticed that some are PROPRIETARY projects
<Goundy> What the hell is that ?
<Demophobie> someone here who understands something about translation in lauchpad?
<Goundy> actually I know that Free doens't mean open source but as stated before lp is presented as a plateforme for open source software
<Goundy> or Am I wrong ?
<maxb> Goundy: Free projects can use Launchpad for free. Proprietary projects who want to use Launchpad can pay to do so.
<Goundy> maxb Ah I get it now... This should be stated in the description page don't you think so?
<maxb> Well, it does describe the primary purpose of Launchpad :-)
<Goundy> Heh not wrong :)
<c_korn> elmo: sure that the issue is fixed? I uploaded about 30min ago but it was neither rejected not accepted
<Goundy> maxb anyway thanks for your hint :)
<elmo> c_korn: gack, sorry.  epic crontab replacement failure
<elmo> c_korn: fixed, and processing now
<c_korn> elmo: thanks, it got accepted now
<flacoste> Goundy: yeah, we have meant to update that front page with the correct message, it's very well hidden that you can host your proprietary project on LP
<Goundy> hmm question: I left my lp project for a while, due to the time I spend achieving my internship. Does lp delete inactive projects ?
<flacoste> Goundy: but maxb is right, the main focus is collaboartion with free software
<flacoste> Goundy: no
<Goundy> flacoste yea I get it thank you :)
<Goundy> oh that's sweet (project deletion) :) thanks
<flacoste> Demophobie: you can ask, if i'm not able to help you out, the best thing will be to file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA uploads were failing with a permission error: all fixed now| https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<Demophobie> flacoste: thanks. Do u think ../de/LC_MESSAGES/test.po would be enough to let the system automatically catch what language i mean?
<flacoste> Demophobie: wow, i don't know. I think not, but best to file a question on launchpad, everyone working on translations is on holiday today
<Demophobie> flacoste: ah ok - i think i will commit it and try - he? :D
<flacoste> yeah, the worst that can happen is that it will stick in a queue for manual approval
<Demophobie> right :D
<Demophobie> flacoste: doesnt work - "need's review" :(
<flacoste> that's what i thought
<flacoste> only de.po is automatically approved
<Demophobie> damnit
<Demophobie> :D
<flacoste> you could file a bug for that other format if it's widely used
<Demophobie> when will it be committed? ;) hmm
<Demophobie> flacoste: what about .../de/LC_MESSAGES/de.po
<Demophobie> will that be ok?
<flacoste> maybe?
<flacoste> i have honestly no idea
<Demophobie> flacoste: hm D:
<Demophobie> :D
<Demophobie> worth a try lol
<bx2> hi all
<bx2> is there any way to remove project from launchpad?
<Snova> I think you need to file a question on answers.launchpad.net somewhere.
<Demophobie> flacoste: i give up
<Demophobie> flacoste: ../languages/de/LC_MESSAGES/de.po doesnt work!!! :(
<Demophobie> The files are named language.po now - and still the system doesnt like it!
<Demophobie> i'm unhappy lol
<popey> i just used ubuntu-bug to file a bug and got "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication." when i finally submitted it
<cavedon> I am still not able to upload to my PPA
<cavedon> I get:
<cavedon> Rejected:
<cavedon> Could not find person ''
<flacoste> popey: there was an app server restart just 10 minutes ago, retry it should work fine now
<flacoste> cavedon: is this a first time?
<popey> thanks flacoste
<cavedon> no, I was getting this a couple of hours ago
<cavedon> popey: in the past I never had this problem
<cavedon> popey: mhm, it is the first time upload since installing jaunty
<flacoste> cavedon: can you file a question answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion ?
<cavedon> sotty, previous messages were for flacoste, not popey
<flacoste> i'll make sure someone in the know follows-up
<cavedon> flacoste: tnx
<mirak> 180.51-0ubuntu1+ppa3 <= 180.51-0ubuntu1-ppa2  ???
<mirak> I really don't understand the versions
<Demophobie> flacoste: ok made it /languages/de.po , fr.po etc now
<Demophobie> flacoste: if that doesnt work, i get mad :D
<flacoste> Demophobie: hang on here
<flacoste> Demophobie: is this in a branch?
<flacoste> mirak: + sorts before -
<mirak> someone told me the reason is that the version compared are 180.51 <= 180.51-0ubuntu1
<mirak> because the last minux matter
<Demophobie> flacoste: yes its in a branch
<Demophobie> flacoste: it doesnt work - i give up lol
<flacoste> Demophobie: that's the best i can find https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faq/173
<flacoste> Demophobie: i suggest you ask a question about what is the proper naming convention so that we can expand this
<Demophobie> flacoste: i looked at other projects and they alle had /language/de.po and so on
<Demophobie> i think i will wait  a day
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<popey> 23:05:39 < ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/370557/+text)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370557 in moreutils "ifdata doesn't support long device names" [Undecided,New]
<popey> just got that when i mentioned a bug
<Demophobie> flacoste_afk: ok thx - we will see - but my actual settings must work - hope this problem fixes itself :D
<cavedon> flacoste_afk: sorry, it was my fault, I forgot I had moved the dput configuration :(
<tumbleweed> is it just me, or do bzr branches take a lot longer to sync on edge.lp than they used to?
<tumbleweed> it's not too bad when you are using ssh, but when psuhing with ssh and pulling via http on another box, the 15 minute wait is *painful*
<asac> hmm something is wrong ... zillions of builds waiting in queue, but all builders idle https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/
<asac> any idea?
<Ampelbein> asac: seems to have resolved, all builders are busy right now.
<asac> yeah
#launchpad 2009-05-02
<Demophobie> flacoste_afk: hey - are u here?
<wgrant> elmo: Effectively taking the PPA service down for two weeks after each Ubuntu release isn't too good - even one extra i386 buildd would make a big difference.
<Demophobie> flacoste_afk: it works!!! :)
<mirak> The following sources cannot be copied: dvb-ttpci-firmware fe2624-ppa2~bpo40+1 in intrepid (version older than the dvb-ttpci-firmware fe2624-ppa2 in jaunty published in jaunty),
<mirak> why can't I do that ?
<wgrant> mirak: The message seems clear, but what exactly were you trying to do?
<mirak> what is not clear is that it's a backport
<mirak> wgrant: I mean I try to backport a package
<wgrant> mirak: Where are you trying to copy it to and from?
<wgrant> Which distroseries? Which archive?
<mirak> it's logical that  fe2624-ppa2~bpo40+1 in intrepid < fe2624-ppa2 in jaunty isn't it ?
<mirak> wgrant: I copy from my ppa to my ppa team
<mirak> the archive is my own package
<wgrant> mirak: In which distroseries?
<mirak> what is it ?
<wgrant> Jaunty/Intrepid/blah
<mirak> hem
<mirak> I though it would be able to put them right
<mirak> I choosed any
<mirak> probably I need to move from same distro to same distro
<wgrant> You probably tried to copy from Intrepid to Jaunty.
<mirak> I choosed "the same serie" option
<wgrant> Which are the source and destination PPA?
<mirak> I selected intrepid and jaunty packages to move maybe
<mirak> it's ok
<mirak> it's just that when you chosse "same serie" option, you can't mix jaunty and intrepid packages
<mirak> it doesn't manage to put the package at the same place they wehere on the source ppa
<wgrant> mirak: That sounds like a bug, but it worked for me.
<maxb> Hmm... it appears that you can't enumerate secondary PPAs of a person via the web service API
<maxb> I'm trying to write a script that calls archive.syncSource, but I'm getting a 500 Internal Server Error
<maxb> X-Lazr-Oopsid: OOPS-1218EC8
<wgrant> maxb: The named PPA issue is being fixed for 2.2.5.
<wgrant> maxb: How are you calling syncSource
<wgrant> +?
<maxb> hmm. I'm actually trying to sync into a secondary PPA
<wgrant> You crafted the resource URL?
<maxb> and launchpad.load()-ed it
<wgrant> Right.
<maxb> post /beta/~mercurial-stable-snapshots/+archive/staging   source_name=%22mercurial%22&from_archive=%22https%3A%2F%2Fapi.edge.launchpad.net%2Fbeta%2F%7Emercurial-stable-snapshots%2F%2Barchive%2Fppa%22&version=%221.2.1%2Bhg20090430-7889-ea82a23cf887-0ppa1%22&ws.op=syncSource&to_pocket=%22Release%22&include_binaries=true
<maxb> is what I get in httplib2 debug output
<wgrant> So, you could file a bug with that bug, hunt down a Canonical employee to look at the traceback of that OOPS, or work out what was wrong with the request using trial and error.
<wgrant> maxb: That request looks fine to me, though, so you'll have to find somebody with access to the traceback.
 * wgrant tries on staging.
<wgrant> maxb: It's the binary copying that's causing the problem, which makes it rather useless for your purposes...
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> The entire point of this exercise being to ensure all the binaries are built before they get published to the publicly advertised PPA, yes :-/
<wgrant> Hmm,.
<wgrant> I can't copy anything with binaries, it seems.
<wgrant> But I did just find another bug.
<maxb> I just copied with binaries using the webpage
<wgrant> You can copy to non-release pockets using IArchive.syncSource, and they won't show up anywhere except the apt-gettable archive, and they can't be removed.
<maxb> heh
<wgrant> Oh, wait, they do show up.
<wgrant> It was just replication lag.
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> And it *did* include the binaries, when I told it not to.
<wgrant> Ah, it's because that source was initially built in that archive, copied elsewhere, then deleted in the origin. So it wasn't a good test at all.
 * maxb thinks all PPAs should have the option to publish initially to an "incoming" pocket, and automatically copy to the release pocket once all build records for the source publication reach "successfully built"
<wgrant> I still can't copy things with binaries.
<wgrant> maxb: That would be nice, although you can always do that easily with multiple PPAs as long as they haven't broken it.
 * wgrant files a couple of bugs.
<wgrant> Bug #370635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370635 in soyuz "Archive.syncSource with binaries OOPSes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370635
<wgrant> And bug #370636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370636 in soyuz "Can copy to non-RELEASE PPA pockets using Archive.syncSource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370636
<VK7HSE> is it just me or is the build process on LP a little slow at the moment?  https://launchpad.net/~vk7hse/+archive/scott-vk7hse-jaunty?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any I uploaded this over an hour ago...
<wgrant> VK7HSE: The build queues (https://launchpad.net/builders) are currently fairly long, because lots of the build machines are currently serving the huge load on releases.ubuntu.com.
<wgrant> Apparently those machines will be builders again some time early next week.
<VK7HSE> wgrant: Oh ok that's fine then!
<doctormo> Hey guys,
<doctormo> Question: Is there an index of packages available in all the PPAs on launchpad? or does one have to use google?
<wgrant> doctormo: You can search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - searching for a package name will get you PPAs containing that package.
<doctormo> wgrant: great
<doctormo> wgrant: Just tried to use the api/python, decided against it.
<jmarsden> Is OOPS-1218B233 or OOPS-1218ED21 when looking at merges a known/common/being worked on issue?  See bug #370658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370658 in launchpad "OOPS-1218ED21 when looking at proposed merge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370658
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1218B233
<doctormo> I wonder if lazr.oops will be release, I saw some other lazr code was recently and I kinda liked playing with that code.
<pwnguin> random "why dont you just use procmail" question: anyone know how to tag mail from launchpad lists in gmail?
<wgrant> pwnguin: Use Sieve or procmail!
<wgrant> pwnguin: Or see http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/gmail-filters-for-launchpad-bug-email
<pwnguin> actually, it looks like the mail im basing this on was a "contact this team"
<pwnguin> not quite bugmail
<pwnguin> or a generic listserv
<wgrant> The same ideas probably apply.
<wgrant> doctormo: I presume lazr.oops will be released along with the rest of LP on July 21st.
<wgrant> s/the rest/some other less interesting parts of/
<doctormo> wgrant: That's good, do you know if that means parts of the code Ubunet will use (i.e. oops) will flow that way to, or will that be a fork?
<wgrant> doctormo: I don't think we're meant to know that Ubunet exists.
<doctormo> wgrant: You aint? it's in internal Beta and I worked on it, you can take this private if you'd like.
<wgrant> doctormo: I know you worked on it. But I'm just another Launchpad user, and it hasn't been announced publicly yet.
<doctormo> wgrant: Ah, well, it's good to know launchpad will have more bits released July 21st
<doctormo> your knowlege of lp caught me off guard there ;-)
<wgrant> doctormo: July 21st is the date that LP itself will be released. They like to say it's all of it, but some of the more interesting bits (Codehosting and Soyuz) are being kept non-free for the time being.
<doctormo> I never got to see either of those bits myself, what do they do?
<pwnguin> soyuz?
<pwnguin> that's the builder, no?
<wgrant> doctormo: Soyuz manages the Ubuntu archives and PPAs. Codehosting hosts bzr branches.
<wgrant> pwnguin: And the archive management stuff, yes.
<pwnguin> its hardly worthwhile unless you're canonical or debian
<wgrant> pwnguin: Using != fixing
<doctormo> wgrant: hmm, so I agree it may not be apparently useful in a purely 1 dimentional kind of way. But er, there is more to FOSS than that, as Sugar Labs keeps on pointing out, one of the important aspects is the ability to learn from the code.
<pwnguin> its a distributed system. not exactly a blast fixing those when timing issues arise
<pwnguin> anyways
<wgrant> doctormo: Right. Most people seem to agree.
<doctormo> Ah my default is always to FOSS, but then I have alt-funding installed.
<pwnguin> after the 21st, perhaps someone will rewrite soyuz using hadoop
<pwnguin> or bashReduce ;)
<wgrant> pwnguin: bashReduce? I don't like the sounds of that!
<pwnguin> its as awesome as it sounds
<pwnguin> i wonder how long it takes to topological sort the build dependency tree
<wgrant> pwnguin: It doesn't do anything as fancy as that.
<wgrant> It just throws stuff at the buildds.
<pwnguin> well, bash reduce could ;)
<wgrant> If a dep is missing, it takes the first missing one and doesn't retry it until it sees that appear in the archive.
<doctormo> Is there any way to filter the ppa search further?
<wgrant> doctormo: What exactly do you want to filter on?
<doctormo> wgrant: arch and distribution would be good
<wgrant> doctormo: Ah, no.
<wgrant> Maybe there should be a method somewhere to search source publishings across all archives.
<doctormo> Hmm, this PPA search isn't as useful if it pulls up results from any arch/series
<wgrant> Series would be useful; arch, not so much.
<ripps> When is Launchpad going to reallocate some servers from mirroring back to PPA building? These 12 hour wait times are killing me
<wgrant> ripps: Somebody said many hours ago that it'll be some time early this next week.
<ripps> wgrant: okay, thanks for the heads up
<wgrant> ripps: Although you'd think they could sacrifice just one mirror server to help clear the i386 backlog, wouldn't you?
<Demophobie> hey hey
<Demophobie> Can't open my languages - i get a "Ooops" - Something wrong in launchpad?
<jmarsden> Demophobie: That's LaunchPad's fault, not yours.... I am seeing some OOPSes also tonight... the LP devs will get to it when they can, I'm sure.
<Demophobie> jmarsden: Ah okay - i was worried if it my fault. I made come changes..
<Demophobie> some* ^^
<jmarsden> As far as I know, OOPSes are always a problem in LP of some sort.
<wgrant> A page with a title of 'Oops!' is always Launchpad's fault.
<wgrant> It will have been logged, and QA people will probably look at it on Monday.
<Demophobie> ok
<Demophobie> :)
<cemc> o/ does anybody know when will Karmik be available in the PPA in Launchpad ? thanks
<wgrant> cemc: It has been for a week now.
<wgrant> Nearly.
<cemc> humm
<wgrant> You won't see it in the dropdown on your archive page until you upload something to it.
<wgrant> But the list of PPA-supported architectures and distroseries is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<cemc> so that's why I didn't see it. makes sense. thanks for the info
<wgrant> np
<Demophobie> things i marked as "Deleted" in the translation Import queue will de removed after while, right?
<Demophobie> i have a lot of files (i tried a lot) in the import queue and some seem to block others to be updated
<mirak> build of package is too slow
<mirak> why can't we upload binaries at least for amd64 and i386 ?
<mirak> if they are build in pbuilder it should be ok right ?
<wgrant> mirak: Builds are normally quick, and will be again in a couple of days.
<wgrant> You can't upload binaries, because then there's no way to verify the content of a binary.
<mirak> wgrant: yes but I doubt anyone will ever verify the soures
<mirak> sources
<wgrant> mirak: I always try to verify the diff.
<mirak> before someone gets hurts I mean
<hyperair> mirak: the whole point is that the binaries must be built from the sources.
<mirak> of what you download ? or all the ppa ? ^^
<wgrant> Binary uploads are a bad idea, and I strongly doubt that Launchpad's policy on them will ever change.
<mirak> I understand but what I mean is that in reality, if someone gets hurts, it will be from a binary,
<wgrant> It's normally just as quick for Launchpad to build them, except when the sysadmins steal most of the buildds for weeks, which has happened for the first time just now.
<wgrant> Right, but I can verify that a binary is fine by looking at the source.
<mirak> and the feact the sources are altered doesn't change this
<wgrant> Unless an untrusted entity built the binary, which you are.
<wgrant> What benefit does uploading binaries give, assuming the usual < 1 minute dispatch time?
<mirak> wgrant: yes, but my sources can't be trusted either. and most people will just download the binary. But I understand, it's just I think in 99,0% of the cases, if someone wants to do something nasty he will have no problems doing it
<mirak> 99,9%
<wgrant> mirak: I can and will verify your sources. Others will too.
<mirak> wgrant: in theory yes but in reality it won't happen. Are you reviewinf each ppa ??
<wgrant> mirak: Each PPA that I add to my systems, yes.
<wgrant> Unless it is from somebody that I know and trust well.
<mirak> wgrant: if you don't trust me you still can build from the sources you reviewed ^^
<wgrant> mirak: But I don't need to, if Launchpad did it for me.
<wgrant> mirak: Not being able to upload binaries gives you (as the uploader) no disadvantage, unless you are malicious.
<mirak> but well this question wouldn't matter when launchpad will be faster
<wgrant> Right.
<mirak> wgrant: yes it is, it's slower to make available my packages, but if it's just temporary it's ok
<wgrant> mirak: Right, I think everybody is very disappointed with the current state of the build queues.
<mirak> is the /var/cache/pbuilder/build mounted on a tmpfs for the builds ?
<wgrant> mirak: The buildds use a mutant sbuild, not pbuilder.
<mirak> I tried this, this makes things really faster, however it needs at least 4 or 6 gigs of ram
<mirak> wgrant: is it worth to try sbuild for my personnal usage ?
<wgrant> mirak: It's a lot more efficient, but it requires LVM. If you're already using LVM, sure.
<mirak> wgrant: you mean sbuild needs lvm ??
<wgrant> mirak: In most of its modes, yes.
<mirak> I used it at some point, but dropped because I never resized anything, or just bought new harddrive instead of exetending the volumes.
<mirak> and the problem with having a /boot partitions was anoying
<geser> BjornT: any success on figuring out why I didn't get the NEW bug mail when filing bugs with requestsync (and LP API)? I just filed a bug through the web interface and got the NEW bug mail so it's not my mail setup
<mdz> ooh, Tags field on the bug filing page
<maxb> yup, they implemented that feature request pretty quickly :-)
 * maxb wonders if there are any graphs of build queue sizes
<wgrant> You also get other fields if you are the bug supervisor.
<cl_2> hi, when i try to translate temlpates of my project, i get  OOPS-1218B866 since a couple of days. any ideas?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1218B866
#launchpad 2009-05-03
<ripps> Okay, with a queue of 517 on the i386 PPA builder, it's time to add another server to deal with this.
<ripps> Can't we move an lpia builder to work for i386?
<wgrant> ripps: You would think so. But the sysadmins must disagree.
<wgrant> Ah. Somebody pushed langpacks.
<wgrant> That was a bit stupid.
<wgrant> I really don't see how, after 1.5 weeks, the load wouldn't have dropped enough to free up at least another two builders for i386. That would sort things out.
<wgrant> Given that they seem to have stolen about 20 builders.
<MTecknology> wgrant: hire me! :D
<MTecknology> no clue wtf I'd be doing, but it sounds like some fun stuff
<wgrant> MTecknology: Now you have me confused.
<MTecknology> wgrant: builders. Or is that something else you're referring to?
<ripps> MTecknology: PPA builders are automated servers
<MTecknology> oh...
<wgrant> MTecknology: Unless you are a computer, I don't think you'd make a very good builder.
<ripps> lol
<MTecknology> I could try? :)
<wgrant> Can you run gcc, or do you compile manually?
<ripps> Hell, I'm willing try, now where do I stick the ethernet cable?
<MTecknology> in my sleep man, in my sleep :)
<MTecknology> ripps: you sure you want to know?
<MTecknology> anyway, I was going to add to that - I think I'll stop at that
 * MTecknology goes to see what kinds of jobs are available that I need not apply for
<ripps> See those ppa lpia servers sitting there doing nothing? Couldn't they be helping get rid of some of that i386 backlog
<wgrant> ripps: That relies on there being sysadmins around on a weekend. Which there aren't.
 * ripps pouts
<wgrant> lpia has almost finished in Ubuntu, too.
<wgrant> ripps: Eventually we'll see i386, amd64 and lpia buildds pooled together, so there'll be no need to reassign them.
<SiDi> There's a guy who created questions on launchpad in order to know how to install a blatently illegally downloaded game and 3 times he got an answer :/ Isn't there something wrong ?
<ripps> SiDi: unless we're actually telling him how to download the games illegally, then I don't have much of an issue with it.
<SiDi> ripps: it just annoys cause it can give the opinion to an outsider that we consider illegal downloading as a "normal" way to get software
<SiDi> for people who promote free and open source software, that's not really good, imo
<Demophobie> Hello
<Demophobie> Someone here who can help me with my translations? I have a strange thing going on there
<SiDi> What's up ?
<Demophobie> Someone made a translation - i downloaded the po and committed it to my source. Now this language is not full green - i dont understand why
<Demophobie> i tried to download it again and made another commit. Still a "new translated" part in this language - it has to be full green
<SiDi> have the translations all been reviewed ? maybe it takes some time to update, too ?
<Demophobie> SiDi: its there since yesterday morning. launchpad doesnt show "needs review" seems to be zero
<Demophobie> SiDi: or is this because launchpad has some "oops"-bugs atm? The language says: "needs review: 0" - "untranslated: 0" and language isnt full green
<SiDi> Show me the link :O
<Demophobie> SiDi: https://translations.launchpad.net/s25rttr
<SiDi> English UK ?
<Demophobie> SiDi: yes
<SiDi> well, if they've been translated lately it soundsn ormal
<Demophobie> hm? the language was translated and i downloaded the full translation
<Demophobie> commited it, and after approving is still shows this
<SiDi> I dont know exactly how this works, but i think it'll stay violet till you make a new package or something like that
<SiDi> can be related to imported vs translated in launchpad translations
<Demophobie> hm thats weird. i uploaded the other files (with new translation) too - and they were green
 * SiDi 's playing with the french translation.
<SiDi> What is a lobby ?
<Demophobie> a place where ppl meet to start multiplayer games
<Demophobie> its like a chat with a "Create Game", "Connect to Game" option, and a list of all games which are on
<Demophobie> SiDi: i translated that french stuff and i was not very good in french in skool :D
<SiDi> Mind if i pm you ?
<Demophobie> no
<Demophobie> its ok
<SiDi> Alright :) cause we're going offtopic :D
<Demophobie> ;)
<Demophobie> "Ooops" Bug on Launchpad dont need a bugreport-right? the "oops"-site says it was recorded
<SOS1> Hi guys
<SOS1> I'm new of launchpad
<SOS1> I'm interested in sharing my main project
<SOS1> but I don't know where have I start
<SOS1> I've created the profile
<SOS1> on launchpad and now?
<MTecknology> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SOS1> MTecknology ok
<MTecknology> SOS1: You just need to browse around at what launchpad does and see which part interests you. If you find something, find a project that's hosted there that you're interested in and can help with.
<SOS1> MTecknology I have my own project
<SOS1> MTecknology I would like to manage it with launchpad
<SOS1> is it possible?
<MTecknology> SOS1: ya, there's a wiki for it. I'm too busy to find it though - perhaps an LP guy knows the link...
<SOS1> MTecknology are you still there?
<SOS1> ok
<SOS1> thanks
<savvas> SOS1: what do you need? to register your project?
<SOS1> yes savvas
<SOS1> hi
<savvas> there is a "demo" site of launchpad, you can test a registration there if you are not sure
<savvas> http://staging.launchpad.net
<savvas> whatever you do there will be lost
<savvas> once you are familiar with it and still want to use it, you can really register it here: http://launchpad.net
<SOS1> savvas ok but I don't understand how can I update my project there
<savvas> well launchpad uses bazaar (bzr)
<ZuLuuuuuu> SOS1: you should definately look at https://help.launchpad.net if you haven't
<ZuLuuuuuu> it covers pretty much everything
<savvas> true :)
<SOS1> ok guys I am going there
<SOS1> the Launchpad service is free?
<ZuLuuuuuu> yes
<SOS1> My project is a big project written in PHP language. Is it good for Launchpad?
<ZuLuuuuuu> projects of every size and programming language can be hosted on Launchpad
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26285084/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.prosody-dev_0.5.0-1hg1100_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> ./configure --lua-suffix=5.1 --with-lua-include=/usr/include/lua5.1 --prefix=/usr --with-ssl=crypto
<BUGabundo>  Looking for Lua... lua5.1
<BUGabundo>  found in $PATH:
<BUGabundo> lua5.1 not found in $PATH.
<BUGabundo>  You may want to use the flags --with-lua and/or --lua-suffix. See --help. make: *** [configure-stamp] Error 1
<BUGabundo> what's wrong with this picture?
<SOS1> ZuLuuuuuu I can try to understand the way to upload the whole project inside Launchpad but I don't find the way ...
<AnMaster> "A release requires a corresponding milestone that is not attached to another release."
<AnMaster> err
<AnMaster> this is new
<AnMaster> isn't it
<AnMaster> I'm not using launchpad to track that. Only for bzr hosting.
<AnMaster> that seems too much work. Forget it :P
<alex-weej> i pushed a bzr branch to lp:~alex-weej/+junk/ngui
<alex-weej> and it showed up on LP as having been created but apparently no revisions have been pushed
<alex-weej> i just committed again and pushed again and still same thing
<alex-weej> https://code.launchpad.net/~alex-weej/+junk/ngui
<alex-weej> any ideas?
<ZuLuuuuuu> alex-weej: how many minutes passed? sometimes it takes time for revisions to show up
<alex-weej> 10
<alex-weej> ah wait, it says This branch has not been scanned yet now
<alex-weej> i assume people can still branch it
<alex-weej> ah yes, good
<alex-weej> k that's fine
<MattJ> Ok, perhaps someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong
<MattJ> My package upload to my PPA is being rejected:
<MattJ> "File prosody-dev_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Prosody IM Developers, but uploaded version has different contents."
<MattJ> and "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<BUGabundo> MattJ: no one on Contact today
<MattJ> I already uploaded a .orig for this version, so I am now uploading just a diff
<james_w> MattJ: the .orig you built the second version against wasn't the same as the one in the archive
<MattJ> james_w: Ok, how does it know? :)
 * MattJ needs to figure out his packaging process, it looks like
<james_w> the .dsc contains a checksum of the file
<MattJ> Aha
<BUGabundo> james_w: is there a quick guide for it? MattJ has spend a few hours on this
<MattJ> It's no problem, I can see the issue
<MattJ> I'm trying to make a package that tracks a Mercurial repo, and it's proving to be not so easy as it might appear
<savvas> is there a reason for the high waiting queue for packages?
<savvas> high = long
<savvas> by the way, I noticed that PPAs now have sections, main multiverse etc?
<savvas> ah no, my bad about the last comment
<BUGabundo> savvas: I've seen some PPAs using it
<savvas> BUGabundo: you mean defined in the debian/control?
<savvas> didn't know that was possible :)
<savvas> thanks, I'll give it a try later :P
<BUGabundo> savvas: not sure about debian/control. I just know I've seen it on some PPAs
<qball> howdy
<maxb> It looks to me like the current build on molybdenum (lpia) is stuck
<qball> hmmm my template is imported
<qball> gmpc-dynamic-playlist   on the gmpc project
<ssmy> i am getting an error when trying to bzr branch from launchpad. any idea why?
<mwhudson> ssmy: no, but maybe if you pastebin the error i'll be able to help
<ssmy> mwhudson: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163839/
<mwhudson> ssmy: have you set up your ssh key with launchpad?
<wgrant> Speak of lp-bzr... is the scanner being slower than usual at the moment?
<ssmy> mwhudson: once, a long time ago. update needed, maybe? I thought normal branches were anonymous, didn't need it?
<mwhudson> wgrant: not that i know of
<mwhudson> ssmy: lp:foo defaults to bzr+ssh
<ssmy> mwhudson: ah. well, le tme try that
<mwhudson> (if you've told bzr about your launchpad id)
<thumper> wgrant: I haven't noticed anything yet
<ssmy> mwhudson: thanks. works great. i wonder why i didn't have that problem before? maybe i just haven't used bazaar w/ lp since i reinstalled. it is possible.
<mwhudson> ssmy: yeah, hard to guess, probably something really simple though :)
<sekinto> How does the owner of a main branch merge changes from a child branch into the main branch? Is it "bzr merge childbranch" and "bzr push mainbranch"?
<ssmy> mwhudson: i think my old public key may have been in use still, then i changed my hostname. hmm. well, Thank you very much
<mwhudson> sekinto: yes
<mwhudson> ssmy: np
<sekinto> mwhudson: Thanks.
#launchpad 2010-05-03
<storrgie> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down right now? I cant import a key
<wgrant> storrgie: Looks up from here. Are you behind a firewall that blocks TCP port 11371?
<storrgie> i shouldnt be
<storrgie> does the new 10.04 have firewall enabled?
<wgrant> No.
<storrgie> lemme pastbin
<storrgie> http://pastebin.com/dTwv8KY6
<storrgie> not sure what to do
<wgrant> storrgie: What happens if you navigate to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ in a Web browser?
<storrgie> on my laptop fine
<storrgie> but my server
<storrgie> I dont have anything
<storrgie> guess i could install links
<storrgie> dont want to though
<wgrant> wget it?
<storrgie> hrm no keys found
<storrgie> lemme show you the PPA
<storrgie> https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization
<storrgie> apparently wont work?
<wgrant> It has a key.
<wgrant> It should work.
<storrgie> hrm... my server... I cant do an update
<wgrant> Hm?
<storrgie> uh oh
<storrgie> my network on the server is messed up....
<storrgie> not sure how
<wgrant> Heh.
<thumper> storrgie: it isn't missing nameservers from /etc/resolv.conf is it?
<thumper> storrgie: I had an issue with my server with that
<storrgie> nope
<storrgie> thats fine
<storrgie> rebooting
<storrgie> I was trying to do bridge stuff
<wgrant> That often gets really messy.
<wgrant> It's really easy to break subtly.
<storrgie> http://pastebin.com/EtjmqkAE
<wgrant> poolie: Hm, the tag help text is dodgy, but it does show up for me in Chromium and Firefox.
<poolie> hm
<poolie> where?
<wgrant> The usual help frame that shows up in the middle of the screen.
<wgrant> The one that had a button with no text for several months.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new mavrick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jorge> hi! I've uploaded a package to a PPA and it's been there waiting to build for 38 hours, is that normal?
<noodles775> jorge: Well, normal during release time (when many of the machines we are loaned for PPA builders are used to support the release).
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/builders says the PPA queue for i386 is about 42 hours.
<jorge> oh ok then, i thought something was wrong with my package
<jorge> thank you
<jorge> didn't know about that webpage, thank you too
<MrKanister> Hi there. I've got a question regarding launchpadlib. I want to find out the version of a package in the latest Ubuntu release. How do I get there by using the launchpadlib starting from a source package or distribution object? From the API Doc this seems complicated.
<MvG> Hi there! Updates to branches resp. merge requests seem to take exceptionally long today. Any known problems there?
<MvG> https://code.launchpad.net/~gagern/bzr/bug527878-directoryCommonOption in particular has me worried just now.
<MvG> Branch still not updated. Something is really broken here, I fear.
<MvG> poolie: No reaction here to the lack of branch updates. Do you have any suggestions whom to contact next? Does writing a bug report or asking a question for this make any sense?
<poolie> and they're still not updating?
<poolie> ah, the topic does mention this
<poolie> type /topic
<poolie> jml, are you here yet?
<poolie> ffs
<MvG> poolie: Oh, thanks, somehow missed that. Sorry.
<poolie> it's a bit lame that's not on the blog or the status page
<poolie> which is supposed to be http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<poolie> MvG: so the delay is between when you push to a branch over bazaar, and when it shows up in the web ui?
<MvG> poolie: yes. Where web ui includes loggerhead.
<MvG> And the delay may well be infinite for all I know.
<poolie> hm
<poolie> i thought loggerhead would be looking directly at the branches
<poolie> so i'm surprised it can be slow
<poolie> deryck: ^^
<poolie> vila: ^^
<poolie> lifeless: ^^
<lifeless> loggerhead accesses branches over http
<MvG> poolie: False alarm.
<lifeless> I think that means it reads the mirrored side only (at least until the split is removed, thats landing soon)
<MvG> poolie: For some reason a non-tip revision was encoded in the loggerhead url.
<deryck> false alarm for loggerhead, but there is still general scanner delays?
<MvG> yep
<poolie> MvG: you forgot to push?
<deryck> ok
<poolie> :)
<poolie> deryck: so istm that generally speaking, if somebody thinks there are delays enough to change the topic, they ought to update launchpadstatus
<poolie> not everyone reads irc
<MvG> https://code.launchpad.net/~gagern/bzr/bug527878-directoryCommonOption is at 5179 while http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gagern/bzr/bug527878-directoryCommonOption/changes/ shows it should be 5182
<deryck> poolie, ah, yes, agreed.  I didn't see the topic here either.
<deryck> poolie, and that is *supposed* to be our policy on this.
 * deryck will dig up the launchpadstatus info and post
<poolie> MvG: john landed some changes for caching
<poolie> they may be getting too strongly cached somewhree
<poolie> MvG: ok so the code.l.n page is lagging loggerhead
<poolie> that is consistent with what i understand the problem to be
<poolie> because of opening maverick, the scanner is overloaded
<poolie> deryck: thanks, can you do any other chasing/escalation that seems necessary too
<deryck> poolie, definitely.
<fta2> hi, eny ETA for the PPA builders to come back to the rescue?
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> can I ask bzr-related questions here?
<rodrigo_> I couldn't find a bzr channel
<maxb> It's #bzr
<rodrigo_> oh, missed it then, thanks :)
<maxb> Ideally, try to figure out whether your question is Launchpad-specific or not, and pick the appropriate channel
<maxb> If uncertain, just pick your best guess, and ask
<rodrigo_> it's bzr-related, I think
<rodrigo_> although might be related to launchpad, since it's a problem with branches from vcs-import's
<cos^> how long should package be waiting to be built normally?
<maxb> Normally? not long. Unfortunately, this is right after an ubuntu release, so it's not 'normally'
<maxb> Most of the PPA builders have been temporarily stolen to assist in release shenanigans
<cos^> ok, that explains..
<A4Tech> Hello
<micahg> are the intrepid builders going offline at a certain point?
<A4Tech> Launchpad for about an hour to process the request bazaar (commit) is well conceived?
<A4Tech> :(
<spiv> A4Tech: see /topic
<A4Tech> spiv: sorry.
<A4Tech> thx
<A4Tech> Usually, changes and news writing at the end of topic and not at the beginning
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> I want to create team and upload .op files to it to start translating
<Damascene> I've created a team. I want to know how to upload .po files
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new mavrick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<rodrigo_> hmm, is launchpad not updating diff's on proposed branches, or is it just my branch? (https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib/optional-introspection/+merge/24593)
<gary_poster> looking, rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> thanks gary_poster
<james_w> rodrigo_: probably the issue mentioned in /topic
<rodrigo_> gary_poster, another one -> https://launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib/optional-introspection/+merge/24593
<rodrigo_> oh, didn't see it
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> gary_poster, sorry, that was meant to be https://launchpad.net/~jdobrien/ubuntuone-servers/exchange-tm/+merge/24585
<gary_poster> ah, I copied and pasted and didn't see it thanks
<rodrigo_> but yeah, a newest branch has the diff ok, so I guess it's just waiting
<rodrigo_> who can I ask for a migration of a couple of vcs imports from bzr 1.1 to 2a?
<rodrigo_> it makes branches created from the vcs-import take ages to import, since the new branches I create are 2a
<jelmer> rodrigo_: hi
<rodrigo_> hi jelmer
<jelmer> rodrigo_: please create a question in the launchpad-code project about the branches that need to be upgraded
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> jelmer, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/109433
<rodrigo_> jelmer, is that ok?
<jelmer> rodrigo_: yep
<jelmer> rodrigo_: I'd be curious to hear what about bzr-git doesn't work for you.
<rodrigo_> jelmer, bzr dpush crashes bzr
<rodrigo_> jelmer, following instructions on http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/foreign/bzr-on-git-projects.html is that right?
<jelmer> rodrigo_: yeah, that should be right. Is there any chance I could get you to file a bug about this?
<rodrigo_> jelmer, yes, of course, I'll file it when I merge the next branch
<rodrigo_> which should be soon
<FloSoft> one question: if I set a merge request to "approve" - is it automatically merged, or do I have to do that manually? i dont want to try out, i do not want to kill my repository sync ^^
<vish> deryck: hi.. i found another person with the same prob ;) for Bug #571181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571181 in malone "LP sends same mail several times [bug mail and maling list mails]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571181
<deryck> hi vish.  ok, I'll keep an eye on the bug.  Are you having rampant duplicate emails, or just on the bug that you cite?
<vish> deryck: not rampant , but often and from other bugs too
<vish> probably once or twice a day
<deryck> vish, the only odd thing I noticed on the bug you mentioned in the bug report was that you were listed as both a direct and dupe subscriber and were part of a team that was subscribed...  my initial reaction was to wonder if something there was going wrong.
<deryck> vish, however, since it happens with mailing lists too it seems general mail related
<vish> yeah , there are other bugs too, but i dont think its due to dups, i'll find and attach other bugs too..
<jhaig> Stupid question, but where do I go to raise a new bug?  I've done this before but I cannot see the link now.  I am logged in.
<gary_poster> FloSoft: it is not automatically merged by LP.  Sometimes people set up external processes to do this (e.g. tarmac) but it's not generically something we offer.
<gary_poster> jhaig: for what project?
<jhaig> gary_poster: Well, I will dig around to make sure, but at the moment it seems to be Ubuntu, gnome (panel) or compiz (or a combination of all 3)
<gary_poster> jhaig: ack.  "Report a Bug" on top right of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu might be a reasonable start.
<jhaig> Thanks.
<deryck> jhaig, gary_poster -- for Ubuntu packages, it's really preferred to use apport.  So run `ubuntu-bug $package` or use the report a problem link from help menu.
<jhaig> deryck: Thanks.  I've just found a note referring to that on the launchpad page.
<deryck> ok, cool.
<jhaig> Hmmm, I've got to the 'Send Report' page before actually seeing a 'What exactly is the problem?' text box.  Surely shome mishtake.  :-/
<jhaig> ... or the Ubuntu devs are all mind-readers.
<FloSoft> gary_poster: okay good, then i can set it to approve even if i merge it manually then, okay :-)
<Christoph^> Hello
<Christoph^> If I have a project whose code is hosted on launchpad and two people are supposed to be able to commit code, do I have to make a team for those 2 people?
<jhaig> deryck: So, if I click 'Send Report', will it just send it immediately, or will I be given the opportunity to actually describe the problem?  I've tried a few things and I am yet to be asked for a description.
<deryck> jhaig, apport opens an lp bug page, where you can step through the bug filing process -- dupe search, then you can add further details if no matches.
<jhaig> Thanks.  I just didn't want to send my logs with no explanation, as I am fairly sure that will not tell anyone much.
<lucas> is soyuz free software? where can I find the code?
<jelmer> lucas: soyuz is part of the launchpad source tree, which can be found in the Bazaar branch at lp:launchpad
<jelmer> lucas: and yes, it's free software (AGPLv3+)
<lucas> jelmer: thanks, I was puzzled by the fact that it is a separate LP project with no branches
<jelmer> lucas: the launchpad codebase is divided into a couple of different applications (code, soyuz, registry, translations, bugs) that have different projects on Launchpad but they all live in the same branch (and work tightly together)
<sinzui> lucas, launchpad engineers are hypocrites. They will not let users create projects without a code base, but they do it themselves
<lucas> heh, I'm not going to comment on that one week from UDS. too dangerous. :)
<sinzui> We talk about removing the false project. The arguments against a single project imply we did not make bugs and milestones to work with large projects and multiple teams
<bjsnider> can the lucid ppa build system handle source tarballs that are bzipped with format quilt 3.0?
<jelmer> bjsnider: Launchpad can handle the 3.0 quilt format
<geser> is gina (the LP Debian mirror update script) having problems?
<Tblue> Hi. I have a question regarding Rosetta: The wiki states that PO files should be named using the ISO language code without the country code in most cases. So, if I name my file de_DE.po instead of de.po, will LP reject it?
<gary_poster> geser, I suspect that it is related to the delay described in the topic.  If that doesn't sound right to you, let me know and I'll double-check.
<gary_poster> Ursinha: do you happen to know the answer to Tblue's question, above?
 * Ursinha reads
<Ursinha> gary_poster, hm, I don't know the answer to that
<gary_poster> Ursinha: me either ;-)
<Tblue> I tried to look into the code, but well... :-)
<Tblue> No worries, thanks anyway.
<gary_poster> sorry
<Tblue> Perhaps I should ask in #launchpad-dev?
<Ursinha> Tblue, the devels are in European tz so are gone already :(
<Tblue> I see
<Ursinha> Tblue, but you can ask a question using answers.launchpad.net/rosetta, and I'm sure they'll answer soon
<Tblue> Okay.
<Tblue> Thanks :)
<Ursinha> Tblue, when soon is really soon :)
<Tblue> Heh. Well, the worst thing that could happen is that I have to try whether it works or not. ;)
<Tblue> But I will ask there, thanks again.
<Ursinha> Tblue, no problem, sorry for that
<geser> gary_poster: I doubt it, as it's about the source package itself (and not the debian packaging branch) and the package which shows the problem was uploaded to Debian unstable on 2010-04-14 and still isn't on the LP Debian mirror
<gary_poster> geser, fair enough.  Let me ask.
<Tblue> Okay, this FAQ entry seems to answer my question (just for reference): https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faq/619
<gary_poster> jelmer, do you happen to know about gina (see geser's question above)?
<shilbert> Hi, anyone here in the know about the translations feature of launchpad ?
<mtaylor> shilbert: sure. what do you want to know?
<shilbert> I am with the GNUmed project
<shilbert> we have set up a branch
<shilbert> which is updated in launchpad
<shilbert> what does not happen (so it seems) is that translations get merged with what is in launchpad
<shilbert> is there any way to see what launchpad is doing while importing translations from the bzr branch
<shilbert> it seems the translations are not updated in launchpad although the imported files have updates
<gary_poster> geser: The admins know of no issues with the gina importer.  Would you be willing to ask the question here?  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion
<gary_poster> shilbert: I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question, and the devs who would are not around right now (they work in Europe).  Would you be willing to ask your question here?  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<james_w> are the puller and scanner still lagged?
<gary_poster> james_w: I can ask the losas.  do you have reason to believe they are not?
<james_w> gary_poster: just wondered if anyone knew
<gary_poster> not me
<james_w> given that I caused the problem I am keen for it to be over :-)
<geser> gary_poster: done, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/109470
<gary_poster> geser: great.  I suspect that the answer will come within 24 hours.  The pertinent devs are in a European tz.
<qense> Maybe an interesting blog post for the people here: "“But why isn’t Debian using Launchpad?”" <http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=474>
<lucas> well, I expect launchpad devs to at least skim through planet ubuntu ;)
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new mavrick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<qense> lucas: You'd never know. :)
 * hyperair is an ubuntu developer who doesn't even look at planet.ubuntu.com
<qense> hyperair: You bad citizen! :D
<thekorn> lucas, nice blog post
 * hyperair hides
<lucas> thanks
<hyperair> well that's interesting to know
<hyperair> the "why" behind debian not using launchpad, i mean
<hyperair> i still think that bugs.debian.org could do with a proper web UI
<hyperair> it's annoying for debian to only have a web interface
<hyperair> i mean an email interface
<hyperair> reportbug was hell to learn how to use.
<qense> The Debian BTS annoys me as well.
<bulldog98> hello
<bulldog98> I’ve got an problem
<qense> bulldog98: Don't ask, but tell!
<bulldog98> if I try to checkout an bzr branch on launchpad I get following error what’s wrong?
<bulldog98> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<bulldog98> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<qense> bulldog98: What's the command you execute to check-out the branch?
<lucas> hyperair: are you aware that projects are actually adopting the BTS?
<lucas> coreutils switched recently
<bulldog98> qense: bzr checkout lp:ubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-docs
<rooligan> Hello, does anybody now, if I can sort the packages of Ubuntu on the translations-page? So that I only see the not completly translated packages?
<qense> lucas: But coreutils isn't exactly a classic example of a project that deals with many 'regular' users
<qense> rooligan: yes you can
<qense> bulldog98: What happens if you try bzr branch lp:ubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-docs ?
<lucas> I think emacs is using the BTS too
<bulldog98> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<bulldog98> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<lucas> clearly the BTS is not for fans of web 2.0
<lucas> but I very much prefer to deal with the BTS than with slow launchpad
<qense> bulldog98: Then the branch doesn't exist, iirc
<qense> lucas: It is slow indeed, but I think I'd be quicker with Launchpad than with BTS anyway.
<qense> bulldog98: What if you leave the lucid part out?
<bulldog98> qense: I know it exists because I browsed it in launchpad
<bulldog98> qense: same error
<qense> bulldog98: Have you manually adapted your Bazaar settings? You could ahve changed the path.
<rooligan> qense: And how do I do that?
<qense> rooligan: can't you click the headers or signs next to them?
<dpm> rooligan, qense, unfortunately, you can't, all translations on the overview are always shown
<rooligan> qense: There are no.
<rooligan> dpm: Okay, thanks.
<qense> then I was thinking of a different view, sorry
<bulldog98> quentusrex: change the path?
<quentusrex> bulldog98, huh?
<quentusrex> ooh, yeah.
<quentusrex> for moving files from where they are installed now in the package(into /opt) to where they should be located
<bulldog98> sorry qense got out and my client completed to your name
<quentusrex> it's all good :)
<bulldog98> ok works now with clone I get what I want
<jelmer> gary_poster: no idea, I'll see if I can locate the logs
<gary_poster> jelmer, thank you!  Don't know if you noticed, but https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/109470 was where he put his question more formally, I believe
#launchpad 2010-05-04
<ari-tczew> how can I find bugs opened by me, which are now fixed?
<micahg> ari-tczew: advanced search, you as reporter, Fix Released
<ari-tczew> micahg: nice! thanks man!
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new maverick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<xnox> The builders are back =)!!!!!!!!!!!! HORAY =)
<xnox> something is weird with the builders they show idle even thought there is a queue of packages to build
<knielsen> "Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches ..." ok, but is it expected that "delay" means 20+ hours? https://code.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1-release
<knielsen> if expected, when is operation planned to be back to normal ?
<tsimpson> xnox: the builders show as "idle" when they are clearing out the chroot
<xnox> tsimpson, ok cool =)
<xnox> awesome stuff with ppa's though =) thanks to all
<knielsen> this branch was updated later: lp:~maria-captains/maria/5.3-subqueries ... so probably the update to the other branch was just lost? Hopefully it will recover on next push
<xnox> tsimpson, will bulding out of the branches land in 10.4?
<xnox> todays rollout?
<xnox> anywho can't wait
<Laibsch> Guys, come on now.  Are you ever going to fix those oopses?
<Laibsch> I reported one about three months ago, revisited it from time to time and it's still not fixed
<Laibsch> today's oops: OOPS-1585H297 one of the earlier oopses: OOPS-1513K110  wgrant at one point suggested this may be bug 508302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508302 in malone "NotImplementedError OOPS when reporting a bug" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508302
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585H297
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1513K110
<Laibsch> I'm not trying to report a bug, but convert a bug into a question
<Laibsch> It appears that above bug is now marked fixed, so apparently that wasn't the one I was hitting ;-)
<xnox> Laibsch, I don't think you gonna get answers here on the release day =)
<xnox> all of them busy preparing roll-out
<Laibsch> release day?
<Laibsch> I thought the release has been out for a few days now
<Laibsch> xnox: what kind of release are you referring to here?
<xnox> Laibsch, launchpad release =)
<xnox> 10.4 rolling out to stable
<xnox> the launchpad 10.4
<Laibsch> FWIW, edge oopses as well (as expected): OOPS-1585EB490
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585EB490
<xnox> well you gonna get the db-devel database schemas today on edge
<xnox> cause edge is only getting UI rollouts
<Laibsch> xnox: I wasn't aware that LP had a release schedule as well.  seems to be coupled to the release of the OS itself?
<xnox> Laibsch, https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2010Calendar
<xnox>  s / M / Maverick
<Laibsch> Aha, monthly releases
<spm> well... monthly releases in the sense that's when all services get updated; but edge gets updated daily.
<_habnabit> Is there a list of branch formats that launchpad supports somewhere? It doesn't seem to like my 2a-format branch.
<lifeless> _habnabit: lp is scanning all of maverick
<_habnabit> Noted. I read the topic.
<lifeless> it will get to your branch in about 24 hours; if its just that you're seeing 'lp is scanning your branch'
<lifeless> if you're seeing something else, describe what you're seeing.
<_habnabit> ... no, that's not my question.
<lifeless> ok
<_habnabit> Doing on-the-fly conversion from <RepositoryFormat2a> to <RepositoryFormatKnitPack4>.
<lifeless> in which case 'bzr help formats'
<lifeless> ah
<_habnabit> Right, I know there's multiple formats.
<lifeless> so you have an old format branch on launchpad
<lifeless> or locally
<_habnabit> On launchpad. The local branch is 2a.
<lifeless> just upgrade it - if its on launchpad, click on the button. if its local, 'bzr upgrade' locally.
<_habnabit> I did the upgrade and then pushed. That's not enough?
<_habnabit> Also, what button are you talking about? I don't see anything about upgrading branches.
<thumper> _habnabit: no
<thumper> _habnabit: it isn't enough
<thumper> _habnabit: you need to upgrade the target
<_habnabit> How does one do that?
<thumper> there is an upgrade branch link at the bottom of the page
 * thumper has to go
<thumper> dishing dinner
<_habnabit> Oh, there it is.
<_habnabit> Thought it would be at the top.
<Laibsch> I am part of a particular team in Launchpad and I want to stay a part of that team.  I don't want to receive all the bugmails directed at that team, is that somehow possible?
<spm> no. I asked the same question a few weeks ago. :-(
<lifeless> if its a bug contact
<lifeless> then subscribe to the same things, and set your subscription to no-mail
<lifeless> that won't stop mails for bugs assigned to the team.
<lifeless> but thats a feature I think. You can however filter those by their headers.
<Laibsch> well, I'm having a hard time filtering them (anybody familiar with sieve and dovecot?)
<spm> Laibsch: this *may* help in some sense: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105361
<wgrant> Laibsch: I use rules like this:
<StevenK> Laibsch: Yes
<wgrant> if header :contains "X-Launchpad-Bug" "distribution=ubuntu" {
<wgrant> 	if      header :contains "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale" "@motu-swat" {
<wgrant> 		fileinto "FOSS.Ubuntu.bugs.motu-swat";
<StevenK> elsif header :contains "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale" "<team>" { discard; }
<Laibsch> I'd love to use something like that
<wgrant> That filters emails I receive through the motu-swat team to a separate folder.
<Laibsch> I can't seem to even get dovecot to start using sieve
<Laibsch> I opened a question about it, let me look for it
<StevenK> Laibsch: That's a seperate problem. :-)
<lifeless> Laibsch: thats really going to be offtopic here.
<Laibsch> I know
<lifeless> Laibsch: just use procmail or whatever; sieve is a totally unpolished thing.
<Laibsch> which is why I wanted to redirect things to the question on LP
<StevenK> lifeless: So isn't.
<wgrant> sieve is great!
<wgrant> I moved to it from procmail a few months ago.
<Laibsch> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dovecot/+question/109523 help would be GREATLY appreciated
 * spm adds wgrant to the ignore list for even daring to suggest such heresy
<lifeless> wgrant: it must have moved along a metric tonne
<lifeless> wgrant: last I saw there wasn't even sieve integration for thunderbird
<wgrant> lifeless: And there's procmail integration for Thunderbird...?
<wgrant> 'vim ~/.dovecot.sieve' is all I need.
<lifeless> wgrant: procmail doesn't *aim* to be a integrated client-controlled gui ruleset
<StevenK> Neither does sieve, last I heard?
<wgrant> sieve does, I believe.
<lifeless> ah, its coming along
<lifeless> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2548
<wgrant> But just about nothing implements it.
<lifeless> StevenK: very much so
<lifeless> StevenK: its why it was invented
 * StevenK goes back to writing bugs
<lifeless> and, ask me in another channel, I can give you the rant about poor integration in open source projects
<wgrant> Is there a good reason that the distro branching script thingy doesn't also copy the BranchRevisions, thereby eliminating this quite ridiculous delay?
<lifeless> wgrant: separation of concerns is one possible answer; it could stagger the scans over a few days as an alternative
<spiv> IIRC mwhudson said the scans were staggered, but only over 12 hours.
<wgrant> Ah, so they're no longer staggered at all.
<spm> for maverick? yeah, we updated with a 0-12 hours randomness. :-/
<spiv> spm: s/hours/months/ next time ;)
<spm> sssh
 * spm blames the bzr startup time as the major problem
<lifeless> spm: tell me we don't reinvoke bzr for each branch.
<spm> lifeless: no idea; I was having a dig at spiv in ref to his talk he did ages back about making python programs startup faster :-)
<thumper> spm: can I rename a team if it has a mailing list?
<thumper> spm: or put it another way, how can I rename a team if it has a mailing list?
<lifeless> thumper: hah. hah. hah.
<lifeless> thumper: [sorry, had to be said :(]
 * thumper pokes lifeless in the eye
<thumper> lifeless: sorry, had to be done
 * lifeless is saved by the LCD screen between us
<lifeless> thumper: lp makes project setup hard; use create-project ;)
<sjamaan> jelmer: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+question/109223 <- what happens next? Is someone who can do this reading along?
<lifeless> thumper: as spm hasn't answered - AFAIK renaming a list is tricky-losa-intervention-required, so 'file a question' time.
<jelmer> sjamaan: I've reassigned to launchpad-code
<sjamaan> jelmer: Sorry if I'm being thickheaded, but where can I see that?
<jelmer> sjamaan: The assignee of the question
<sjamaan> "Assignee: No assignee
<sjamaan> That's what I see
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/in read-only from 09:00-11:00UTC for a code update | Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new maverick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * apw notes that edge is a slow as snot, multi minutes to open a bug where-as after disabling redirection bugs loading in <10s
<dspstv> could someone please have a look at why one of my builds (i386) is stalled on the process
<dspstv> https://launchpad.net/~alejoduque/+archive/ppa-alejo/+build/1714884
<dspstv> lpia and amd64 finished 8 hours ago..
<spiv> The i386 PPA builders are pretty busy at the moment.
<bigjools> dspstv: the queue for i386 is much bigger because it does all the arch-independent builds too
<spiv> So it's just that yours hasn't reached the front of the queue, I think.
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/builders says the PPA i386 queue is 13 hours long atm.
<dspstv> ouch
<dspstv> is there a way to know when there will be a jamm?
<dspstv> often this builds in 10-15min
<james_w> OOPS-1585D756
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585D756
<wgrant> dspstv: This particular delay is because of the recent release of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS -- the builders were temporarily retasked to serve release downloads.
<wgrant> They've been returned, but there is a bit of a backlog.
<dspstv> yes, i found the place where to get the infos
<dspstv> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<dspstv> thanks
<mbudde> Is the Bazaar repo viewer down for maintaince?
<bigjools> see topic
<mbudde> I was just wondering if it was down temporarily or during the whole maintaince period...
<l3on> core update is today?
<l3on> (Hi all :P)
<maxb> topic
<l3on> thank you maxb
<anddam> hello
<anddam> do I need a launchpad login in order to fetch code?
<sjamaan> nope
<anddam> oh my bad, that wasn't an error, just a warning
<anddam> documentation is in Answers, isn't it?
<intellectronica> anddam: https://help.launchpad.net/
<anddam> thanks
<anddam> bye
<sproaty> my bazaar branch has been updating for around 8 hours now - https://code.launchpad.net/~sproaty/whyteboard/development
<danilos> sproaty, it's a known problem, there is a huge backlog of branches to process (~20000), we guess they'll all be finished in something like another 10h
<danilos> sproaty, it's related to the opening of a new ubuntu release
<sproaty> no problem
<sproaty> ah it didn't make it scheduled april release eh
<wgrant> It did. But the new release opening happens a few days after the previous release.
<sproaty> wgrant, cool :)
<easter_egg> henninge, hei again xD
<easter_egg> and good morning
<henninge> Oh hi, easter_egg!
<easter_egg> henninge, what's up?
<henninge> Yesterday was quite busy, so I could not reply.
<easter_egg> I understood
<easter_egg> henninge, and I'm still unable to login in launchpad ;~
<easter_egg> henninge, someone can take off the non ascii character of my account when the bug ins't fixed?
<henninge> easter_egg: I don't think anymore that that is the problem :(
<henninge> easter_egg: I found bug 556878.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556878 in canonical-identity-provider "Cannot reactivate a deactivated account" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556878
<henninge> easter_egg: you said you merged accounts. Was one of them deactivated? Did your account get deactivated?
<henninge> easter_egg: also, we are rolling out a new version of Launchpad today and so all the admins are quite busy :(
<henninge> wasn't much better yesterday
<easter_egg> henninge, one of then, yes... the ~a.j
<easter_egg> so, this bug affect me and another person
<easter_egg> henninge, so, maybe taking off the non-ascii character my account is possible to my account keep not working ;~
<easter_egg> of my account, is possible*
<henninge> easter_egg: I could not see the OOPS details on Saturday but now I can and it is a different failure to what I observed then.
<henninge> easter_egg: so yes, that will not fix it.
<henninge> easter_egg: we have other people with non-ascii names: http://launchpad.net/~danilo ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, lol
<easter_egg> henninge, and he can normally login?
<henninge> yes
<danilos> easter_egg, yeah, I can :) as a matter of fact, I am the LP developer as well and it'd be a major nuisance if I couldn't log in :)
<henninge> easter_egg: so, we need an admin to look into that in more detail and they are hard to come by today. Sorry ;(
<easter_egg> henninge, I not deactivated the old account in the admin panel...
<easter_egg> I did, was as follows:
<easter_egg> merge the account..
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new maverick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<easter_egg> confirmed two of three emails
<easter_egg> and change something...
<easter_egg> my photo, my name, joined a group and get status of administration in this group
<henninge> easter_egg: what is the other account, not the one you are using now? (just the name, no email address here, please).
<easter_egg> henninge, and, finally I see the three email confirmation
<easter_egg> and I confirmed my account, the old things migred for new account
<henninge> easter_egg: what was the old account called?
<easter_egg> henninge, ~a.j
<easter_egg> henninge, maybe... there was some kind of conflict between groups
<henninge> easter_egg: ok, that's really gone. Just checking.
<henninge> easter_egg: can you logg into other  websites, like dev.launchpad.net ?
<henninge> or wiki.ubuntu.com or one.ubuntu.com
<henninge> easter_egg: they are all using the same OpenID authentication.
<easter_egg> yes
<easter_egg> I can
<easter_egg> but...
<easter_egg> Logged in as    a.j-merged
<easter_egg> o.O
<henninge> Ah!
<easter_egg> the account name is ayrton.araujo
<easter_egg> a.j-merged its strange
<henninge> easter_egg: have you ever tried to remove the launchpad cookies from your browser?
<henninge> easter_egg: or used a different browser?
<easter_egg> henninge, I will try now
<easter_egg> henninge, no.. I can't
<henninge> easter_egg: what's the latest OOPS ID?
<easter_egg> Error ID: OOPS-1585K1175
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585K1175
<henninge> easter_egg: where did you see the "Logged in as a.j-merged" ?
<easter_egg> I like this bot ubottu =]
<easter_egg> its open source?
<henninge> dunno
<jpds> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<easter_egg> henninge, in the top of page dev.launc...
<henninge> ok
<easter_egg> and wiki.ubuntu too
<henninge> thanks jpds
<easter_egg> and in my account of ubuntu one XD
<easter_egg> lol
<easter_egg> I had not noticed
<henninge> ok
<easter_egg> jpds, thanks
<henninge> easter_egg: I will file a question for that on behalf of you and add all the details you told me.
<easter_egg> thanks =]
<easter_egg> henninge, I will be there
<easter_egg> I will try to run the launchpad in localhost
<easter_egg> and I will try to reproduce this bug
<henninge> easter_egg: what do you see here: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<easter_egg> maybe I can hacking something and send this to launchpad =]
<easter_egg> henninge, I will check now
<henninge> easter_egg: sure, you'd be very welcome to do so. You can read all about that on dev.launchpad.net ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, oh
<henninge> what?
<easter_egg> henninge, thats show a dialog to update my account
<henninge> yes, it does the same for me ;) That is normal.
<easter_egg> ok...
<easter_egg> I will try update
<henninge> easter_egg: is launchpad.net on the list below that?
<easter_egg> yes
<henninge> what date?
<easter_egg> https://launchpad.net/	2010-05-04
<henninge> easter_egg: ok, so your logins seem to really succeed.
<easter_egg> I changed out my name to Ayrton Araujo for test
<easter_egg> Error ID: OOPS-1585G1420
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585G1420
<henninge> easter_egg: we have some doubled information here, unfortunately. There is also a name configured in launchpad.
<easter_egg> the name changed
<easter_egg> but xD
<easter_egg> henninge, I was correct XD
<henninge> what do you mean?
<easter_egg> henninge, maybe join in the group that I was
<henninge> easter_egg: but you still cannot log in, right?
<easter_egg> henninge, yes
<easter_egg> what I say, maybe join in a group that I was in old account before confirm all the emails
<easter_egg> cause the problem, doubling the informations
<maxb> I'm getting consistent timeouts trying to copy packages between PPAs since the rollout. Can someone check into OOPS-1585D1377 ?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585D1377
<easter_egg> henninge, for exemple...
<easter_egg> henninge, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br.am/+members
<henninge> maxb: oops too fresh but there are problems with the build farm atm.
<henninge> i.e. since the roll-out.
<maxb> this should not involve the build farm
 * henninge knows too little about ppas :/
<maxb> AFAIK what I'm doing should only involve the database and the publisher
<easter_egg> maxb, You tried for another provider?
<easter_egg> from*
 * maxb wonders what on earth easter_egg is talking about
<henninge> easter_egg: maxb sits in the UK, so basically right next to the server compared to you  ... ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, because...
 * maxb sits in an office with a 100Mbit link to a London datacentre :-)
<easter_egg> in Brazil, sometimes many provides of internet...
<easter_egg> can't resolve somes ips
<easter_egg> some*
<easter_egg> if other people can upload packages, thats possible to be a problem with your provider
<easter_egg> thats I mean
<maxb> More of the same oops, just to show it's reproducable: OOPS-1585F1349 OOPS-1585O1581 OOPS-1585E1350 OOPS-1585EC1266 OOPS-1585H1403 OOPS-1585G1436
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585F1349
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585O1581
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585E1350
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585EC1266
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585H1403
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585G1436
<easter_egg> maxb, or nobody can upload packages in your ppa?
<henninge> bigjools: ^ can you confirm these timeouts maybe related to the roll-out changes?
 * bigjools is looking
<bigjools> henninge: are you help contact today?
<henninge> bigjools: no, just happen to be here ... ;)
<maxb> FYI the operation in question is a copy-with-existing-binaries, between two PPAs owned by ~mercurial-ppa, and it's one I do very regularly (from a script, even - screenscraping the web UI - yes, blech, but I haven't got around to APIizing it yet)
<bigjools> !
<bigjools> copy checks did change in the release
<bigjools> but were live on edge for ages
<easter_egg> henninge, Im installing the launchpad in localhost now
<henninge> easter_egg: You said you updated your account on login.ubuntu.com. What was the name before it? The same with the non-ascii character?
<easter_egg> henninge, tha name was: Ayrton "Freeman" Araújo
<easter_egg> now is Ayrton Araujo
<henninge> ok, I am just wondering where the "a.j-merged" comes from.
<easter_egg> henninge, me too o.O
<henninge> easter_egg: does it show up on "login.ubuntu.com"?
<henninge> easter_egg: anyway, I filed a question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/109576
<henninge> and will go to lunch now :/
<henninge> :)
<easter_egg> henninge, no.. not show up in login.ubun..
<easter_egg> the login names not show up
<easter_egg> just the name, emails etc
<easter_egg> henninge, ok
<easter_egg> thanks
<easter_egg> enjoy lunch =]
<bigjools> maxb: not ignoring you BTW, just waiting for the oopses to sync to somewhere I can see them
<maxb> np, thanks for looking
<Lord-Readman> There is stuff stuck in the ubuntu import que from the 15th of April, its now the 4th of may
<bigjools> maxb: I can't find any of those OOPSes
<bigjools> maxb: you got those reported in a copy request on +copy-packages, right?
<maxb> bigjools: yes, that's correct
<bigjools> maxb: which PPA/binary?  I'll try to reproduce
<bigjools> s/binary/package/
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/staging-snapshots/+copy-packages
<maxb> Destination: mercurial-ppa/snapshots
<maxb> same series
<maxb> copy binaries
<maxb> ticking all 5 sources
<Lord-Readman> anyone able to take alook, there are things stuck in the ubuntu import que from the 15th of April.
<Lord-Readman> ?
<bigjools> maxb: just worked fine copying to my testing PPA
<maxb> hrm. let me try that again....
<maxb> bigjools: Nope, fails here. OOPS-1585K1281
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585K1281
<bigjools> hmph
<easter_egg> bigjools, when will it be possible to delete ppas?
<bigjools> easter_egg: right now
<easter_egg> bigjools, in next version?
<bigjools> no, now
<easter_egg> bigjools, now? In last week was not possible
 * noodles775 deleted a ppa a few days ago.
<easter_egg> o.O
<bigjools> easter_egg: why don't you look at a ppa page
<easter_egg> bigjools, I can't now ;x But I will try as soon possible xD
<bigjools> maxb: were you using edge or lpnet?
<easter_egg> bigjools, because...
<easter_egg> In last week
<maxb> bigjools: Hmm, so it works if I copy one source at a time. But I definitely used to be able to copy all five at once. I know this because it's a daily build
<bigjools> maxb: maybe I was lucky!
<easter_egg> bigjools, I tried to change my name, but I can't because the ppa, and I try to delete the ppa, but it was not possible...
<bigjools> easter_egg: you can't change your name yet, that is coming soon
<easter_egg> so, I created a new account with the name that I wanted ;P
<bigjools> but you can delete PPAs
<easter_egg> bigjools, strange xD
<maxb> I've been using edge mainly before now, mainly lpnet today because because I figured it ought to be less likely to timeout
<bigjools> hmmm
<bigjools> maxb: and the timeout was on lpnet?
<easter_egg> bigjools, I tried hard and not found anything about deleting PPAs, in my old account...
<maxb> I've seen the same timeout repeatably on both today
<bigjools> ok
<easter_egg> bigjools, this was also a bug?
<bigjools> easter_egg: it was on the edge service only until today, when some new code was pushed out to all the servers, so everyone can delete PPAs now
<easter_egg> bigjools, thanks to explain =]
<bigjools> easter_egg: you're welcome
<bigjools> maxb: so I suspect I was lucky with my copy, but the copy checker was changed to pick up file conflicts which is no doubt incurring more database queries and slowing it down. :(
<bac> mtaylor: ping
<maxb> bigjools: And more confusingly, on one attempt just now, I got a completely erroneous report of a file conflict on the .orig.tar.gz
<bigjools> maxb: intra-archive copy?
<maxb> cross archive copy
<maxb> The following source cannot be copied:
<maxb>     * mercurial 1.6~1.5.2+3-4263d8998daa-0ppa1~karmic1 in karmic (mercurial_1.6~1.5.2+3-4263d8998daa.orig.tar.gz already exists in destination archive with different contents.)
<maxb> this is a li
<maxb> *lie
<bigjools> StevenK: ^
<StevenK> Yes, it's a lie, I have a branch
<bigjools> is that the same bug?
<bigjools> cool
<StevenK> Yes, it's the same bug
<maxb> I'm confused, how did this not break edge before the rollout?
<maxb> On second thoughts, I must lunch now. afk.
<shilbert> Hi, anyone willing to work out automatic update of translations for the GNUmed project with me ?
<danilos> shilbert, is that about the automatic template generation?
<shilbert> it is about checking why a the translation in launchpad seem not to be synced with the translations provided in the bzr branch
<shilbert> someone helped me yesterday
<shilbert> I did some changes but apparently I still did not do the right thing
<danilos> shilbert, oh, there is a problem with pulling and scanning branches (see topic), and translations can get noticed only after branches are pulled and scanned
<danilos> shilbert, so, if that happened sometime in the last 24h, that's most likely the problem
<shilbert> danilos, so I will just wait what happens
<danilos> shilbert, we are expecting branch scanner to catch up with the backlog in the next 12h, so we'd all have to wait until that happens
<apw> StevenK, i assume you are aware that the checksum missmatch bug seems to have spread to -proposed to -updates transitions
<StevenK> apw: It's in the copy checker, so it would affect any copy of that nature, yes.
<apw> StevenK, fair enough, sounds like a long day in store
<StevenK> apw: I already have a fix ...
<StevenK> apw: It's being handled.
<wgrant> How would that affect pocket copies?
<askhl_> Hi.  Regarding building/running Launchpad on Lucid - is the current documentation on dev.launchpad.net up to date?  It still says lucid is the development version
<gord> hi, is bzr broken in launchpad right now? non of our branches are updating
<intellectronica> gord: yes, see topic
<gord> thanks
<maxb> askhl_: Well, lucid was only released a few days ago... and it is a wiki.... fix it ! :-)
<askhl_> maxb: right :).  But I'd like to build/install it, so it's just whether I should follow the lucid instructions
<askhl_> Also... I can edit this?
<maxb> You may need to join ~launchpad-dev in order to be able to edit
<askhl_> maxb: right, I might do that at some point
<nigelbabu> loggerhead is down?
<intellectronica> nigelbabu: works for me, but there are still some issues with branches
<nigelbabu> intellectronica: aftering abusing the F5 key, it now works
<intellectronica> cool
<mhall119> flacoste: when a user creates an SSO account, will the same username be used when the create a launchpad profile?
<mhall119> or will they be able to create a different username in launchpad?
<flacoste> mhall119: by default, the same user name will be used, but you can change it later
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so did someone actually create an SSO account with the username "openiduser44"?  That seems like a strange choice
<mhall119> oh wait, it was the django_openid_auth that did it
<mhall119> flacoste: okay, the problem is that we're not gettting a "nickname" value from the openid response
<mhall119> is that not a required field in the SSO account?
<flacoste> mhall119: i don't think it is
<mhall119> is there a different field we should be looking for?
<easter_egg> henninge, nobody give a reply yet ;~
<easter_egg> I will cry
<henninge> easter_egg: I am so sorry but as I said, it's a bad day for this kind of stuff.
<easter_egg> I know... its the reason to me cry ;P
<henninge> sinzui: do you have an idea about easter_egg's problem?
<henninge> sinzui: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/109576
<sinzui> henninge, I think the account is linked to the wrong profile. I suspect stub is needed to fix the database
<sinzui> henninge, since login works via email address, the issue may really be the email address in the SSO db is not correct.
<henninge> sinzui: and stub can fix that, too?
<sinzui> henninge, only he can do db surgery. he is also one the special people who know how SSO uses the database
<henninge> easter_egg: uh oh, although that sounds like good news, it is bad news.
<henninge> sinzui: thanks
<henninge> easter_egg: stub lives in time zone UTC+7 *and* has a Public Holiday when he wakes up ...
<henninge> sinzui: who are the other special people we could ask?
<sinzui> I do know of any other
<henninge> sinzui: you meant *not*, right? ;)
<sinzui> admins can do the work, but only under the direction of someone who knows how authentication works
<sinzui> henninge, yes, "not" was missing.
<henninge> ok, let's hope stub pops in on his day off ...
<sinzui> I passed it to foundations who can find someone
<easter_egg> really thank you for help =]
<easter_egg> someday, when I grow up, I will help launchpad bug triage =]
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new maverick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tumbleweed> my tarmac (trunk) is just not landing some branches. Is there any way to get it to give any useful debugging information?
<dickelbeck> Hi, can someone help me with a mailing list question?
<dickelbeck> Suddenly email postings that I send to kicad-developers@lists.launchpad.net are not coming through.
<dickelbeck> I use thunderbird, and recently added a new Outgoing Server setting pointing to google, but it is not the "Default" smtp server within thunderbird.
<glen> hi. what are the chances of getting login id of another user who seems rather inactive?
<glen> i.e created at 2005 with 0 karma and nothing joined
<joh> Out of curiusity - why does Launchpad send me emails about the changes I make myself to bugs etc? And is it possible to disable these notifications?
<glen> curiosity killed the cat :P
<dickelbeck> lively place at this hour.
<maxb> glen: I would say you should file a question (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) and see what the admins say
<glen> maxb: thanks, that lead me to a faq: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/323
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: Delays occurring with pulling and scanning branches due to new maverick branches | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mtaylor> bac: pong
<bac> hi mtaylor
<easter_egg> henninge-afk, I will work now... and will be back later
 * henninge-afk will be in bed later ... ;)
<maxb> What's up with the very many disabled PPA builders?
<KIAaze> hi
<KIAaze> is there currently a problem with the bzr browser on launchpad?
<KIAaze> I did a push yesterday and it is still not listed
<KIAaze> but doing a clean clone gives me the latest revision
<KIAaze> The page says "
<KIAaze> Updating branch...
<KIAaze> Launchpad is processing new changes to this branch which will be available in a few minutes. Reload to see the changes.
<KIAaze> "
<bigjools> maxb: it's a combination of things but basically the buildd-manager is disabling them because they don't respond quick enough
<KIAaze> timestamp of the push: timestamp: Mon 2010-05-03 12:14:37 +0200
<czajkowski> kfogel: you about??
<kfogel> czajkowski: I am about.
<czajkowski> kfogel: trying to follow up on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/108553
<czajkowski> the team cannot do anything till that's sorted out
<kfogel> czajkowski: one sec, let me finish up current task then look
<czajkowski> kfogel: cheers in no hurry
<joh> Out of curiusity - why does Launchpad send me emails about the changes I make myself to bugs etc? And is it possible to disable these notifications?
<kfogel> joh: I think it does that by default so that users can have unbroken threads in their mailreaders (which many people like).  I'm not sure if it can be disabled; does help.launchpad.net say anything?
<joh> kfogel: Ah I see, so it's a feature, not a bug ;-)
<kfogel> joh: yes :-)
<kfogel> joh:  I actually do consider it a feature & like it, but it would be nice if it were optional.
<joh> kfogel: Yeah, I mainly use the web interface - I didn't know about the email interface until now in fact...
<joh> kfogel: So receiving notifications instantly after I do something is kinda annoying.
<kfogel> joh: I think you can tweak your account to get no email notifications, right?
<kfogel> try it
<kfogel> czajkowski: when you say "contact" you really mean "owner", right?  That is, Allan Pierra is the current owner, and cannot be reached, and you want to change the owner to Adrian Perez.
<kfogel> czajkowski: right?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> please
<kfogel> czajkowski: what is adrian perez's launchpad username?
<czajkowski> let me go check it
<czajkowski> kfogel: pmd his emai address
<GaryvdM> Hi. lp
<GaryvdM> opps
<GaryvdM> Hi. lp:ubuntu/lucid/qbzr is built from the .debs, but debian uses bzr udd style development. Is there a way I can get the ubuntu branchs get pulled/merged from the debian branch rather than the deb files.
<GaryvdM> I.e: http://bzr.debian.org/pkg-bazaar/qbzr/unstable/
<MTecknology> OOPS-1585EB1892
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1585EB1892
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> and it happened again :(
<MTecknology> I'm trying to change the owner of ~ubuntu-us-nd to ~ubuntu-us-central
<metajack> Can anyone tell me why https://launchpad.net/~metajack/+archive/ppa/+files/wokkel_0.4.0+svn94.orig.tar.gz is a 404? Seems my PPA got corrupted or something.
<MTecknology> oh.. oops.. that should probably say I'm causing an infinite loop...
<bigjools> is it a superseded e
<bigjools> gah
<bigjools> is it a superseded source?
<metajack> I haven't uploaded a new package as far as I know.
<metajack> It's not marked as superceded in the web UI.
<bigjools> metajack: ok it's because you never uploaded it
<bigjools> I would need to look more closely as to why it 404s though
<metajack> bigjools: why does the web ui list it if it's not there? :)
<bigjools> metajack: it's one of the smaller bugs I have to deal with :)
<metajack> bigjools: fair enough
<KIAaze> Is it still possible to upload ubuntu 8.04 packages to PPAs?
<KIAaze> I signed and uploaded a source package successfully apparently, but there is no sign of it on launchpad.
<KIAaze> not even in the building or waiting queue
<kfogel> czajkowski: I've added the info and re-pinged the Canonical LOSAs internally.
<czajkowski> kfogel: cheers
<fta> i understand the builders have issues right now but would it be possible to move some of the working ones to i386 for a while?
<bigjools> fta: builders are all fine
<fta> are they?
<fta> i didn't have a single 32bit daily built in the last 5 or 6 days
<bigjools> the builders get re-purposed during the Ubuntu release to push data out
<bigjools> they're back now
<fta> i know
<fta> but even today, no way to get a slot, and the next push is in 5h, meaning the current one will fail to upload once again
<fta> (i mean, chromium daily)
<fta> (i've disabled both chromium and mozilla dailies during the reallocation)
<fta> well, n-m. i give up. i'll stop explaining everywhere that the chromium regression impacting everyone has been fixed 5 days ago and just needs to be built. I'm tired of this.
<bigjools> ft
<bigjools> and all he does is moan
<fta> bigjools, sorry, i quit a little bit too fast. but trust me, i don't "just moan", i spend a lot of energy maintaining those stuff, and people always complain to me about stuff i have no power over, it's frustrating
<bigjools> fta: ditto
<askhl> Hi.  I would like to install Launchpad on lucid, but step one fails: add-apt-repository complains about a missing key.  It has done this for quite a while, so what should I do?  Surely the key is meant to work, isn't it?
<bigjools> I figured someone would paste my comment to you
<askhl> I'm following the instructions on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/Lucid
<fta> is maverick open for business or not yet?
<bigjools> fta: we also spend a lot of energy maintaining the build farm and the PPA service, and this is not the first time you've complained when someone is trying to help
<bigjools> fta: if you were to ask, I could always rescore your builds so you can get a slot
<fta> bigjools, well, i didn't even ask for anything this time, i just shutdown my bot last friday and answered to all the complains about missing updates, unfixed regressions for so long, etc. but then, after the restart, my builds kept being pushed back while everything else was moving forward
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1714980  like this one, it's been jumping from 5h to 2h for ~15h, still not started after 20h
<fta> well, as i said, i gave up. i've closed all the related bug upstream and in lp as fixed & waiting for build resources
<fta> bugS
<bigjools> well if it makes any difference, I rescored your build
<fta> thank you
<bigjools> we're also getting new build hardware specifically for daily builds soon, so the situation will improve
#launchpad 2010-05-05
<maxb> askhl: Your description of your problem is too vague to assist. Please clarify
<maxb> A pastebin of exact errors is preferred
<askhl> maxb, thank you.  This is stdout and stderr: http://www.student.dtu.dk/~ashj/opendir/out.txt and http://www.student.dtu.dk/~ashj/opendir/err.txt .  It's just a timeout
<askhl> Wait.  Blimey
<askhl> It actually ran this time.
<askhl> Well, problem solved I guess! :)
<maxb> keyserver.ubuntu.com can be a bit flaky at times
<askhl> I must have been unlucky because I tried it a couple of different times, thought maybe there was a wrong link.
<askhl> Thanks for making me rerun the command then :)
<askhl> maxb, and apparently you just updated the documentation.  That's even better!
<davidstrauss> kfogel: Is there any way we can accelerate the scheduling of branch scanning for a major, paid project on Launchpad?
<kfogel> davidstrauss: that, sir, is a very good question.
<kfogel> davidstrauss: Let me forward that question internally and see what happens.
<davidstrauss> kfogel: They're in serious crunch time, and the current delays are not allowing them to work.
<kfogel> davidstrauss: do you want to privchat about this?
<davidstrauss> kfogel: sure
<shishire> What's the best way to report a bug marked in launchpad as fixed, but which is still showing symptoms of the same bug?
<spiv> shishire: if you're *certain* it is the same bug I'd reopen the original, but if you're not sure (and it sounds like you're not) then open a new bug and mention the earlier bug in your description.
<shishire> spiv, thanks.
<spiv> shishire: I recommend that because it's easy to mark a bug as a duplicate, but there's no good way to split a bug into multiple bugs if it turns out multiple bugs have been discussed in the one report.
<khuff> I have a question about importing an svn repository.
<khuff> Is there a particular person I should ask?
<thumper> khuff: whazzup?
<khuff> thumper: I'd like to request an import of an SVN branch that is on a server only accessible to authorized users. I think the only way is to give launchpad my user name and password, but launchpad has warned me that I shouldn't do that since those will be displayed on the branch page.
<khuff> thumper: is there another option?
<thumper> khuff: if there is no anonymous or general read of the repo
<thumper> khuff: then getting launchpad to mirror it is probably not a good idea
<thumper> khuff: you may wish to use bzr-svn and mirror it yourself
<thumper> khuff: it is a public project?
<khuff> thumper: I see. It's not a public project yet. It's small though, and I've just started coding it. I may be willing to lose the log on the first twenty revisions or so if it's best to just upload the source to launchpad instead.
<thumper> khuff: well, you could have the best of both worlds
<thumper> khuff: do a bzr-svn import of the traunk
<khuff> thumper: with bzr-svn you mean?
<khuff> ah
<thumper> khuff: and then have that be your trunk branch
<thumper> s/traunk/trunk/
<khuff> thumper: Sorry if this is a noob question. I would still have to put the bzr repo on a public server, though, right?
<thumper> khuff: only if you want to share it
<thumper> khuff: you can use bzr entirely locally if you like
<khuff> thumper: I know. The whole point of this is to make the code available.
<thumper> khuff: in which case you could push the bzr branch to lp, and make it your trunk
<khuff> thumper: is there no way to sortof give launchpad permission to this closed server without displaying my password to everyone?
<thumper> khuff: not normally
<khuff> It seems crazy, but I don't have a public server space.
<thumper> you don't need public server space
<khuff> thumper: ?
<thumper> are you wanting to have a mirror of subversion
<thumper> or move to bzr
<thumper> ?
<khuff> thumper: a mirror of subversion
<thumper> ah ha
<thumper> who maintains the subversion server?
<khuff> thumper: Okay, just to clarify, I don't want a mirror of 'Subversion'. I want a mirror of a little code called cyclus that I have version controlled with subversion.
<khuff> thumper: the server it is on is maintained by a university.
<thumper> khuff: right, the university bit was what I was wondering
<khuff> thumper: yeah.
<thumper> khuff: why mirror the subversion copy of cyclus and not just move to bzr?
<khuff> thumper: Moving to bzr doesn't solve this. First of all, the debian stable version of bzr on this system of servers is probably out of date. Second, everything would still be behind this secure server, but now in bzr, which no one in my research group uses. If nothing else, we're more likely to switch to hg.
<khuff> thumper: I still have to create some publicly available repository for launchpad to import from.
<thumper> khuff: well, the short answer then is "launchpad needs access to mirror, and the credentials would be shown"
<khuff> thumper: Yeah. Damn. That's definitely what I was trying to figure out. Well. Okay. If I put some new bzr repository into a public place temporarily and have launchpad import it, what happens when I destroy the public repository on my side? Does it all still get maintained in Launchpad, or does it need to push and pull from the original repository space forever?
<thumper> khuff: why not just have a local cronscript that does a bzr pull from the subversion branch, and bzr push to launchpad?
<khuff> thumper:  (p.s. Sorry, I'm sure this was probably a centralized version control mentality question... I'm working on groking distributed vc.. )
<thumper> that way, you skip the need for an intermediate public space
<khuff> thumper: okay! So, I just allow my side to do the pushing, so launchpad doesn't need any usernames, is that the gist?
<thumper> khuff: yeah
<thumper> khuff: it would be a 2 line cronscript
<thumper> khuff: the user that runs the script would need to have access to the subversion repository
<thumper> khuff: and have an ssh key set up for launchpad
<thumper> khuff: but that would be all
<khuff> thumper: Awesome. Let's cross our fingers this ancient debian distro has bzr-svn.....
<thumper> what version of bzr are you using?
<thumper> khuff: bzr --version
<khuff> thumper: as I suspected. None at all.
<nhandler> How often does LP move people to the expired members list for a team instead of just saying they expired X hours ago?
<thumper> khuff: you can always build locally unless you have root access
<khuff> thumper: I know. I have sudoer access, but it takes some juggling.
<thumper> ok
<khuff> thumper: cool. Well, you've definitely answered my question. Thanks!
<thumper> np
<wgrant> nhandler: Daily.
<nhandler> wgrant: Ah, ok. That was what I thought, I just wanted to make sure
<wgrant> It should really say "today" as the expiry time, I guess.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<BlackZ> Hello, I'm trying to upload a package to my personal PPA. I don't receive any error but I can't see it yet. What needs to be done/What's the error? It's signed.
<noodles775> BlackZ: it's signed with a key associated with your LP account? (other options to check here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors)
<BlackZ> noodles775: yes, it's
<BlackZ> I will re-create it and then re-try
<noodles775> BlackZ: what's your lp id, I'll check the logs.
<BlackZ> noodles775: ~blackz
<noodles775> BlackZ: sorry, what's the package you're uploading?
<BlackZ> noodles775: playonlinux_3.7.6-0ubuntu1+ppa0
<noodles775> losa: could you please restart poppy? The log seems to indicate bug 414482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<BlackZ> noodles775: seems "losa" isn't here - is it an internal command?
<noodles775> BlackZ: just short for Launchpad Operational Systems Administrator... they'll be watching for it :)
<BlackZ> noodles775: ah ok, thank you ;)
<noodles775> BlackZ: the thing is, the log shows other successful uploads, and those uploads being processed, but I don't see yours.
<BlackZ> noodles775: but I'm uploading in the correct position
<noodles775> Although the log is looking much healthier now... are you re-uploading?
<BlackZ> nope noodles775, I can't: Package has already been uploaded to my-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<noodles775> BlackZ: sorry, can you upload playonlinux_3.7.6-0ubuntu1+ppa1 ?
<BlackZ> oh, now I have received an e-mail from "Launchpad PPA" - "Rejected: Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~/ubuntu': Could not find person or team named ''."
<BlackZ> but the position is correct and no - I can't
<noodles775> OK, glad you got an email. What are you using for your dput command?
<BlackZ> noodles775: dput my-ppa playonlinux_3.7.6-0ubuntu1+ppa0_source.changes - I will use the option -f now
<BlackZ> I think it's normal
<BlackZ> ok noodles775 now I can see it, so just wait
<BlackZ> thank you ;)
<noodles775> BlackZ: np. Just fyi, if you view your PPA in launchpad, it should tell you to use `dput ppa:blackz/your_ppa_name blah.changes` or similar.
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: did you check my project https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player ?
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, Hey, I did. Thanks for suggesting it. I'd say it's probably not yet ready to go on the featured projects section just yet. I only see one active branch and three open bug reports, right now. Obviously I'm sure it'll grow but I'd rather add projects to the front page that have more to demonstrate their usage of LP.
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: Fine, no problem
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: I am celebrating the launch of lp 10.4
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, I'd be interested in writing about it on the Launchpad blog, though. How about I send you some interview-style questions?
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: very much welcome
<mrevell> bilalakhtar, Cool :) I have your email address from your LP profile page, so will send you an email.
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: thanks
<geser> does somebody have an idea why the LP API tells me for the bug_task object from bug 232455 that is it not completed? (bug_task.is_complete returns False)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232455 in londonlaw "Please sync londonlaw 0.2.1-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 228419)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228419 in londonlaw "Please sync londonlaw 0.2.1-9 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228419
<geser> or is this a bug?
<jibel> Hi, in LP bug 537241, I added an upstream watch but affected to the wrong package (dpkg) which is in fact Linux.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537241
<jibel> when I try to change the product to Linux, I receive a "Too many matches." error. How can I change the product ?
<thekorn> geser, is_complete is only looking at the status, it does not care if the bug is a duplicate or not
<thekorn> for me it looks like a bug
<thekorn> or maybe a strage way of defining "is_complete"
<thekorn> strange
 * geser files a bug
<czajkowski> leonardr: can you help with https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/107857 please
<leonardr> i'll try
<czajkowski> leonardr: thanks
<leonardr> czajkowski: is there any way you can contact the current owner? they can change the owner fairly easily
<czajkowski> leonardr: that;s the issue we're havng, we've contact and no reply and this is making it hard for the team to contine
<czajkowski> I've two teams at present in this position
<leonardr> ok, i will assign it to the losas
<leonardr> ah, the losas already have it
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> hence my issue
<leonardr> i can't change it, only the administrators can
<czajkowski> the 2 Questions I need  help with are assigned ot losas
<czajkowski> and I'm now getting constant mails from the teams regarding the issue
 * mbarnett is goign to be focussing on clearing out that queue today. 
<czajkowski> mbarnett: you on losas team ?
<mbarnett> czajkowski: i am.
<czajkowski> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/108553
<czajkowski> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/107857
<czajkowski> are the two if you get a chance to clear please
<mbarnett> czajkowski: i will take a look at them shortly.  have a meeting in a moment, but will switch gears after that and go wild.
<czajkowski> mbarnett: thanks
<mbarnett> welcome
<souffledev> #458703
<souffledev> damnit
<mpt> leonardr, hi, I'm getting "Please try again" consistently on one and only one page
<mpt> leonardr, namely when I submit https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/575702/+watch/76690/+edit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575702 in software-center "Orca read first line of package descriptions paragraph" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> every other page on Launchpad loads fine
<leonardr> mpt: afk for a bit, will help you when i return
<AdamDV> Hello.
<AdamDV> Been looking at how launchpad+bazaar work lately, and if I'm correct, every user of launchpad actually has  a physical account on the launchpad servers?
<mhall119> flacoste: I was told you're the guy to talk to about getting child-distro support from launchpad
<mhall119> I was wondering what was currently available, and how I can take advantage of it
<mhall119> and, of course how I can help improve it ;)
<james_w> mhall119: what do you want to achieve?
<mhall119> james_w: well, I have a child distro that I'm maintaining by hand by remastering Xubuntu ISOs
<mhall119> I'd like to do that in a better way
<james_w> so you want to build images?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> I'm already using LP for bugs, blueprints, questions, etc
<james_w> live cds?
<mhall119> and alternative
<mhall119> and other archs too, if I can
<james_w> have you looked at the tools that the distro uses for building cds?
<mhall119> that Ubuntu uses?
<james_w> yeah
<mhall119> not too much
<mhall119> it's all still pretty new to me
<mhall119> learning as I go
<mhall119> debootstrap and seed files and all
<mhall119> I've only barely figured out .deb packaging
<james_w> so what do you want to get out of Launchpad? A simple way to click a few buttons and get an image? A build farm for multiple architectures and types? Daily images?
<mhall119> a build farm and daily images, I'm going to learn how to do the rest, so simple point and click isn't necessary
<mhall119> just need a starting point for learning
<james_w> right
<mhall119> daily images aren't really necessary, I won't be making changes that often
<mhall119> but monthly would be nice
<leonardr> AdamDV: do you mean a shell account? i don't think that's true. you might have a unix account, but i don't think it will let you ssh in
<maxb> He's not here any more :-/
<maxb> A question borne purely of curiosity - how is this build record wedged? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.2-1ubuntu4.1/+build/1715179
<leonardr> maxb, let me take care of mpt, and then i'll try to find someone who can answer your question
<leonardr> rockstar might know
<maxb> leonardr: No rush, I'm just intrigued
 * rockstar looks up
<maxb> I'm also intrigued by what's going on with ivy :-)
<rockstar> maxb, I guess ask one of the Soyuz folks...
<leonardr> mpt, what edit are you making to that bug watch? what's the new url?
<mpt> leonardr, I'm trying to delete it (temporarily, so I can change the project, since Launchpad doesn't seem to let me change the project if there's a bug watch associated with the bug report)
<mpt> leonardr, so from <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/575702/+watch/76690> I ciick "Delete Bug Watch" and consistently end up at "Please try again" <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/575702/+watch/76690/+edit>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575702 in software-center "Orca read first line of package descriptions paragraph" [Undecided,New]
<josh_k> Anyone know who to petition to get private bugtracker/etc for a Commercial project (just got licensed) on LP?
<leonardr> josh_k, talk to bac
<leonardr> mpt: i'm going to try it myself and see what happens
<josh_k> bac: ^^^ you've been sold out! :)
<mpt> ok
<leonardr> mpt: the next launchpad page i visited had the message "The gnome-bugs #617740 bug watch has been deleted."
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 617740 could not be found
<leonardr> even though it hasn't been
<mpt> leonardr, hm, I can still reload my form submission and get "Please try again"
<mpt> I never get "... has been deleted"
<leonardr> mpt: even if you click the button and then visit an unrelated launchpad page?
<mpt> leonardr, ah, you're right, I got the confirmation message
<leonardr> mpt: if there was an oops it'll show up in the oops report summary tomorrow. i'm not sure how to find it right now
<leonardr> looking on devpad
<mpt> leonardr, ok -- is there any useful info I could provide in a bug report in the meantime?
<leonardr> mpt: i'm fairly sure that this error is not causing an oops
<leonardr> i suggest filing a bug detailing the behavior (including the lack of an oops and the message you get when you visit a normal launchpad page afterwards)
<mpt> 	 None, the status of the bug is updated manually.
<mpt> 	 None, the status of the bug is updated manually.
<mpt> Hm, which of those two should I choose ... decisions, decisions ...
<mpt> leonardr, reported bug 575911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575911 in malone "Always "Please try again" error when trying to delete a bug watch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575911
<mpt> thanks for your assistance
<leonardr> sure
<qense> Is it true that LAZR file objects cannot be Pickled? I keep getting "ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded", no matter what I try.
<leonardr> qense: what do you mean by a lazr file object? can i see your code?
<qense> leonardr: I mean  lazr.restfulclient.resource.HostedFile
<qense> Let me paste the code and the traceback somewhere.
<leonardr> qense: ok, my guess is that that object includes an open filehandle, which can't be pickled
<qense> leonardr: But StringIO can be Pickled and you can open that, can't you?
<leonardr> qense: you now proceed beyond the point where i can answer off the top of my head
<qense> leonardr: This is the daemon I'm running: <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428468/>
<qense> ah
<qense> The traceback: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428469/
<qense> I find accessing the Launchpad object via DBus quite ugly, but I do want to run it over DBus.
<qense> The affected method is LP.get_file()
<qense> leonardr: If you can't help me further that's OK, I'll investigate the open file handler thing a bit more and look for another solution if that doesn't work.
<qense> Maybe I'll dump the whole filecontent over DBus.
<leonardr> qense: actually this looks like a bug in lazr.restfulclient
<leonardr> it's calling some code that assumes the hosted file has a json representation
<qense> good! Then it's not my fault. :P
<qense> The files I'm requesting are patches.
<qense> They've got most certainly nothing to with JSON
<leonardr> qense: file a bug against lazr.restfulclient, include those two pastebins, and i'll look at it
<qense> leonardr: Thanks, will do.
<sjamaan> Hi
<sjamaan> Is there a way to communicate with a branch reviewer of a proposed external vcs-import?
<sjamaan> If I put questions on the whiteboard, will they be read?
<maco> is there a way to put screenshots of a project on that project's lp page?
<abli> Hi! can I cancel a build I submitted to my launchpad ppa?
<abli> Apparently submitting a newer version of the package (with a larger version number) doesn't cancel a build, i.e. launchpad will happily build a package where a newer version was submitted before the build started
<bac> hi josh_k
<sjamaan> thumper: here?
<josh_k> bac: hey!
<josh_k> I'm on my way out
<bac> josh_k: ok, ping me here tomorrow?
<josh_k> I sent an email too; just not sure how to make a private team for my fancy Commercial LP group
<josh_k> sure
<josh_k> will do
<josh_k> or maybe later today if I get lucky ;)
<bac> i saw your email and will respond
<leonardr> maco: no, there is no support for hosting screenshots on launchpad
<thumper> sjamaan: will be sitting down to work in about 20-30min
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sjamaan> thumper: I commented on the whiteboard of https://code.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/chicken/historical-svn. I don't know if you get those updates by email
<maco> LenZ: ok
<maco> LenZ: sorry. person i was trying to tab to quit
<thumper> sjamaan: updated, and approved, lets see if it works
<sjamaan> cool, thanks
<sjamaan> thumper: I think you have to append @16297 to the URL too, since trunk no longer exists in the repo
<sjamaan> (at that revision, it did)
<sjamaan> If it doesn't work, try anonymous:@chicken.wiki.br
<fta> i have 4 i386 builds of chromium stuck for several hours (started 6h ago), seems there's a problem somewhere (lpia and adm64 finished long ago)
<\u03b5> launchpad still only builds for debian/ubuntu right?
<thumper> \u03b5: yes
<\u03b5> can a dream for a broader set of platforms?
<\u03b5> I*
<thumper> \u03b5: like what?
<azop> \03: are you talking about RPM's and such?
<\u03b5> tarball, autopackage, or heck, windows?
<azop> \u03b5: Unless I'm missing the point, Windows doesn't have a standard packaging system, that actually functions properly and can be built easily
<\u03b5> yeah, that's the thing to work out
<maxb> Hello, could I ask someone to tell me about OOPS-1586C2237 please?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1586C2237
<thumper> maxb: it hasn't propagated yet
<thumper> maxb: takes a few minutes
<thumper> maxb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428588/
<maxb> what I feared, ok, thanks
 * maxb goes to chase bug and update
<wgrant> maxb: Isn't that just bug #575426?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<sjamaan> thumper: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47894829/peter-bex-chicken-historical-svn.log
<maxb> yes. I wanted to be sure why it was broken
<thumper> sjamaan: what do you suggest we chnage it to?
<sjamaan> Append the revision
<sjamaan> |22:19| ( sjamaan) thumper: I think you have to append @16297 to the URL too, since  trunk no longer exists in the repo
<sjamaan> I hope that'll work
<sjamaan> I tried importing it locally, but I can't seem to get fast-import to work at all (not even on another, simple svn tree)
<ubuntujenkins> Is it possible to delete a package from a ppa?
<maxb> ubuntujenkins: url-of-ppa, click "View Packages", then "Delete packages"
<thumper> sjamaan: do you have bzr-svn installed?
<sjamaan> yes
<thumper> sjamaan: because if this is a one off import, perhaps easier if you did it
<sjamaan> That's what I was trying to do
<sjamaan> Maybe I did it wrong
<thumper> sjamaan: as adding a revno means it wont be a moving miffor
<thumper> mirror
<ubuntujenkins> thanks maxb not sure how i missed the huge "delete package" button
<sjamaan> Indeed
<sjamaan> bzr: ERROR: The specified path is inside a branch. Specify a different URL or a different repository layout (see also 'bzr help svn-layout').
<sjamaan> ^ that's what I get
<thumper> jelmer: around?
<sjamaan> At least svn-import works for a simple repo
<maxb> sjamaan: Have you tried 'bzr svn-import http://chicken.wiki.br/svn/chicken-eggs/'
<sjamaan> maxb: That's a huge tree
<sjamaan> I only want to import chicken
<maxb> oh, sorry
<sjamaan> That's okay
<maxb> 'bzr svn-import http://chicken.wiki.br/svn/chicken-eggs/chicken/' then
<sjamaan> I think I tried that with fastimport, but not bzr-svn
 * sjamaan tries
<maxb> I would generally suggest always preferring bzr-svn, unless you need something that only fastimport can do (like filtering/mangling history first)
<sjamaan> hm, interesting
<sjamaan> It keeps complaining though
<maxb> how?
<sjamaan> bzr: ERROR: The specified path is inside a branch. Specify a different URL or a different repository layout (see also 'bzr help svn-layout').
<sjamaan> I edited my .bazaar/subversion.conf but I can't seem to make it work
<maxb> Check your ~/.bazaar/subversion.conf for what guessed-layout has been selected for this repository
<sjamaan> "trunk", which is correct I suppose
<sjamaan> I added branches=chicken
<maxb> ah, no
<sjamaan> Not correct?
<maxb> Use layout=trunk1, delete guessed-layout, delete branches
<sjamaan> Thanks, will try
<sjamaan> success!
<sjamaan> Thanks a bunch
<sjamaan> It's fetching revisions now
<maxb> trunk1 means "A trunk,tags,branches layout, which begins one level down from the repo root"
<sjamaan> aha!
<sjamaan> Is that documented?
<maxb> Don't think it is
<sjamaan> :S
<sjamaan> Well, that's what we have IRC for :)
<maxb> bzr help svn-layout has some docs, but not about what the integer suffix means
<sjamaan> right
<sjamaan> thumper: By the way, speaking about frozen mirrors, is there a way to tell launchpad not to bother updating a VCS tree?  The CVS tree isn't used anymore for active development either
<thumper> sjamaan: yes we can make them as suspended
<sjamaan> I'm talking about this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/chicken/main
<sjamaan> It's currently set as the main one, I know. When the git branch starts importing properly, that one will be set to main
<sjamaan> (can I do that?)
<thumper> sjamaan: have you registered the git one?
<sjamaan> aye, but it won't import because of a problem with dulwich
<thumper> ah
<sjamaan> See https://code.launchpad.net/~chicken/chicken/git-mirror and https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+question/109223
#launchpad 2010-05-06
<sjamaan> arf
<sjamaan> maxb: It imported all revisions and then barfed saying "bzr: ERROR: The specified path is inside a branch. Specify a different URL or a different repository layout (see also 'bzr help svn-layout')."
<thumper> sjamaan: I'll try to get dulwich and bzr-git updated together asap
<sjamaan> Thanks!
 * sjamaan tries the import again with --until=16297
<jelmer> thumper, sjamaan: hi
<thumper> jelmer: sjamaan was having issues with bzr-svn pulling a particular revision from subversion
<thumper> jelmer: also can I take trunk of dulwich and bzr-git?
<jelmer> sjamaan: that svn repository appears to require authentication ?
<jelmer> thumper: let me check...
<sjamaan> jelmer: user 'anonymous', password is empty
<sjamaan> jelmer: I think the main issue here is that trunk was removed, so I'm trying to tell it to read trunk@revno
<jelmer> sjamaan: if trunk was removed, what are you using now?
<sjamaan> git
<sjamaan> I want to keep the old revision as an archive on launchpad
<sjamaan> "old revision history", I mean
<sjamaan> (the git import is just a regular flat file import, no history)
<jelmer> sjamaan: so the current svn repo is empty ?
<sjamaan> jelmer: Other things are kept in there too
<sjamaan> Maybe I can copy the old trunk revision to a tag that's available at HEAD
<jelmer> sjamaan: that would work
<sjamaan> ok, lemme try
<jelmer> sjamaan: after that you should be able to use "bzr branch <url-to-tag>" to import that revision
<jelmer> or have launchpad import <url-to-tag>
<sjamaan> fsck, I get a 403 forbiddden when trying that
 * sjamaan asks around
<jelmer> sjamaan: when trying the copy you mean, or the import ?
<sjamaan> When trying the copy
<sjamaan> It's possible, since I'm not all-powerful in that repo ;)
<sjamaan> I'm asking the site's maintainer
<sjamaan> No response yet. I'll see tomorrow. Time for sleep
<sjamaan> Goodnight, and thanks for the help so far
<jelmer> sjamaan: g'night!
<thumper> jelmer: so bzr-git and dulwich trunk?
<jelmer> thumper: I should probably do some basic QA, but currently distracted by the buildd-manager issue wgrant brought up
<thumper> ok
<ActionParsnip> hey guys.
<ActionParsnip> i am not permitted to access https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<lifeless> ActionParsnip: right
<lifeless> ActionParsnip: I get the same, I'm not sure if its a bug or just a url that isn't meant to work
<wgrant> lifeless: What's the traceback?
<spm> it works, for mee.
<wgrant> It normally works.
<ActionParsnip> can i please be granted acces
<lifeless> Unauthorized
<wgrant> spm: Well... you do have superpowers.
<ActionParsnip> its the search page for the ppas :)
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>     * Module zope.traversing.adapters, line 44, in traverse
<lifeless>       __traceback_info__: (<SourcePackagePublishingHistory at 0xda4e210>, 'displayname', [])
<lifeless> Unauthorized: (<SourcePackagePublishingHistory at 0xda4e210>, 'displayname', 'launchpad.View')<br />
<spm> wgrant: yes; ie it's a real url. probably a bug of some sort.
<wgrant> lifeless: Aha. Thanks.
<wgrant> But that's impossible.
<lifeless> wgrant: /edge/launchpad-rev-9336/lib/lp/soyuz/browser/../templates/distribution-ppa-list.pt instance at 0xe4783d0>
<lifeless> wgrant: welcome to software
<lifeless> ActionParsnip: thanks for reporting this; I'll file a bug on it now.
<lifeless> wgrant: soyuz you think?
<ActionParsnip> thanks :D
<wgrant> Right, but that hasn't changed recently... I am hunting.
<wgrant> lifeless: But Soyuz, yes.
<lifeless> wgrant: could it be a masked/rethrown error from the db ?
<wgrant> The code actually lives in Registry, but that's an accident.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I guess it's probably because one of the last few uploads is in a disabled PPA.
<wgrant> spm: Can you confirm that?
<wgrant> One of the PPAs in the list should show up greyed out.
<spm> 2 most recent. haha
<wgrant> So it'll resolve itself in a few minutes, probably.
<lifeless> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/576168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576168 in soyuz "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas broken when recent uploads are to disabled ppas [we think]" [Undecided,New]
<spm> updated with screen shot a clicky to disabled ppa for further amusement value
<lifeless> spm: thanks
<easter_egg> someone wakeup?
<easter_egg> no? ;~
<easter_egg> henninge, good morning :-)
<henninge> easter_egg: good morning, you are up early! ;)
<easter_egg> henninge, Im a zombie x.X
<easter_egg> ahahaha
<easter_egg> henninge, can you make a favor to me when my account isn't fixed?
<henninge> easter_egg: I don't know yet but I will try harder ...
<easter_egg> The brazilian ubuntu documentation team is back to active recently and I am member of this team. The team owners reactivated the mailing list. The problem is I can't join in the list on my launchpad account by reason of which you know...
<easter_egg> This is the team:
<easter_egg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-doc
<easter_egg> Can you join in the mailing list for me?
<easter_egg> or know someone that can do this for me?
<ricotz> hello, i am trying to copy a package from one ppa to another and always getting an OOPS-1587A595
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1587A595
<easter_egg> would be a great favor.
<easter_egg> The team owners is pressing me to much
<easter_egg> because I need to report my texts to revision
<easter_egg> and at this time, I'm asking for someone else to report in my place
<easter_egg> henninge, is possible to make this big favor? =]
<henninge> easter_egg: done, you are subscribed ... ;)
<spm> easter_egg: I've just subbed you manually; but I wonder if perhaps the preferred email address is *preferred*?
<spm> easter_egg: the current preferred is root@....net, I suspect the google one may be preferred?
<easter_egg> spm, no.. the root@... is preferred =]
<spm> heh; np; I shall make no further changes
<easter_egg> henninge spm, thank you very much. This point in my side when the bug with being fixed
<easter_egg> being fixed*
<noodles775> ricotz: Yes... it's most likely bug 575426 which is being worked on.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<sjamaan> Could someone please assign the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/chicken/main to the "chicken" team?
<thumper> sjamaan: I can do that
<easter_egg> henninge, The list can receive my emails now. I tested =]
<sjamaan> cool
<easter_egg> thanks o/
<thumper> done
<sjamaan> thanks!
<sjamaan> I managed to get the svn tree imported into a bzr tree too
<easter_egg> And now I will sleep and dream with my account in launchpad working again x))
<easter_egg> henninge, what the time for clock here?
<easter_egg> henninge, there*?
<sjamaan> thumper: What would be the right status of a branch that got moved into another VCS?  'merged' or 'abandoned'?
<thumper> sjamaan: abandoned is god
<thumper> good
<sjamaan> aight
<henninge> easter_egg: sweet dreams, it's 9:51 in the morning here! ;)
<henninge> easter_egg: and 4:52 where you are, right? ;-)
<easter_egg> henninge, Here, the sun has not arrived yet. 3:52, you almost hit
<henninge> easter_egg: oh, I thought all of Brazil was on the same time zone.
<henninge> I have Recife in my world clock.
<easter_egg> henninge, we have three time zones
<easter_egg> GTM -2, GTM -3 (Official time zone, of Brazilia) and GTM -4
<easter_egg> Im on GTM -4
<easter_egg> At Manaus, Amazonas... aka hell
<henninge> easter_egg: oh yeah, I heard about that (from someone living in Recife) ;)
<henninge> easter_egg: that's really in the middle of nothing, isn't it?
<henninge> well, If I dare to call the jungle "nothing" ...
<henninge> Also, I found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Time_zones_in_Brazil-en.png
<easter_egg> henninge, Here, the normal temperatures hit of 29 to 36 Celsius
<henninge> I should let you sleep now ...
<easter_egg> henninge, Im freezing at 24
<henninge> that is even hotter than Recife, I admit.
 * henninge was in Recife almost two months ago.
<easter_egg> henninge, At Manaus, there is less forest than inside the state
<easter_egg> Here is just a drab metropolis
<easter_egg> But just one think don't make me happy in this town
<easter_egg> thing*
<easter_egg> the internet
<easter_egg> is the world's most expensive
<easter_egg> henninge, I pay a sum of money equivalent to US$ 150.00 for 128kB/s
<easter_egg> And, if you ask: "The velocity is 128kB/s"? I will say: "No, maybe 60kB/s in the best times of connection"
<easter_egg> sometimes I get 122kB/s from apt and some torrents, However it is quite rare
<ringods> Hello.
<ringods> I am having problems accessing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/jaunty/scons/jaunty/files
<easter_egg> henninge, ok... I will sleep now. I'm dying of sleepiness
<easter_egg> thank you very much for help =]
<easter_egg> I will back later
<ringods> Actually, I seem to have problems on any project using "View branch content"
<ringods> I couldn't find any planned maintenance being reported. Anyone else having problems toos?
<Pegasus_RPG> hello. LP's revision/code browser is down
<ringods> Pegaus_RPG: was this planned, or is it a technical problem that popped up?
<wgrant> LOSAs: ^^
<Pegasus_RPG> ringods: Oh I have no idea, I'm just reporting the rpboem
<Pegasus_RPG> problem
<ringods> Pegasus_RPG: I reported the same just before you joined the chat room. But it seems there is no one on support on the 6th of the month
<Pegasus_RPG> hrm
<ringods> hrm?
<Pegasus_RPG> that's a little concerning. Ah well, not critical for us at this point.
<ringods> not critical here either, but why reporting if nobody is listening? :-)
<thumper> losa is a key word here
<thumper> we seem to be short on admins
<thumper> there is an event going on
<thumper> please be patient
<maxb> Also, we seem to have been rather short on CHR people of late.
 * thumper is on tomorrow
<KIAaze> Is it possible that "package accepted" messages from the PPA are also delayed due to the recent release? Or do Display Name changes affect package submissions?
<KIAaze> I tried to dput at least 3 packages these last days and never got any mails
<KIAaze> the command-line output always said the upload was successful
<noodles775> KIAaze: hi, what's your username, ppa and package? I'll try to find out in the logs.
<noodles775> KIAaze: so, just to confirm, your latest upload worked (you got the email?), and the previous one caused a failure (OOPS-1587PPA6) which I can't yet see as the report hasn't been synced.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1587PPA6
<KIAaze> yes, the latest one worked
<noodles775> Great.
<KIAaze> after changing the display name
<KIAaze> I'm reuploading the other ones to see if it will work
<noodles775> Display name changes should not affect package submissions... when the error report is (hopefully) synced we can see the problem.
<KIAaze> ok
<KIAaze> and it is still possible to submit 8.04 builds?
<KIAaze> because at first I though that was the problem
<maxb> hardy's still very much alive
<wgrant> Hardy's got nearly another three years to live.
<oojah> I'm getting consistent oopses trying to copy PPA packages, both on edge and normal: OOPS-1587B831
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1587B831
<noodles775> oojah: Sorry, yes that's bug 575426 which is currently being worked on.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<oojah> noodles775: Ok, thanks. As long as you're aware of it! :)
<noodles775> erm, StevenK, can you update the status of that ^^ :)
<KIAaze> just got an oops copying packages too.
<dholbach> hola
<dholbach> could it be that we have no packagesets for maverick yet?
<dholbach> jelmer, noodles775: ^ do you guys know?
<noodles775> dholbach: it could be... I'll find out what needs to be done.
<dholbach> thanks a bunch - bug 576242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576242 in soyuz "Everything is "unseeded"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576242
<dholbach> (it was a bug in the sponsoring tracking - every package turned out to be "not in any packageset" :-))
 * dholbach hugs noodles775
 * noodles775 hugs back 
<noodles775> dholbach: so yes, there's a script that needs to be run to clone the pkg sets from the previous release... I've pinged cjwatson who has the power :)
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> maybe it should be included in the "this is how we do releases documentation"
<dholbach> I can mention it to slangasek
<noodles775> Yep.
<dholbach> thanks noodles775
<apw> are we expecting PPAs to be able to accept uploads for maverick yet?  i seem to be getting rejected with the somewhat cryptic error below:
<apw> Rejected:
<apw> Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<wgrant> apw: Not yet.
<apw> wgrant, when might we expect that to change?  whats the gating feature?
<wgrant> It hasn't been turned on, and turning it on is in the new release cycle process.
<wgrant> So it might just have not been got to yet.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Hm, it looks like it should have been done days ago.
<wgrant> Ah, no, toolchain's not done yet.
<wgrant> apw: PPAs are meant to open when the new series does. Maverick is still frozen for toolchain changes.
<apw> wgrant, ahh ok waiting for toolchain freeze is it ... sigh ... thanks ... i guess i'll let the cronjob waste its time then
<apw> thanks for the info
<sangi> while trying to install loggerhead ./serve-branches is throwing an error like this: import bzrlib.foreign ImportError: No module named foreign
<wgrant> sangi: #bzr may be more help.
<sangi> wgrant, ok
<jelmer> sangi: the version of bzr you're using is too old
<sangi> jelmer, bzr version is 1.5-1
<jelmer> sangi: I'd recommend using at least 2.0 if you're using a recent version of loggerhead
<sangi> jelmer, ok
<lamothe> Hi all, who/what controls the featured projects on the LP "home page"?
<leonardr> losas (mthaddon, Chex): i need to take a look at launchpad's production apache configuration in preparation for filing an rt to change it. can you induct me into this secret?
<Chex> leonardr: hi, I can take a look at that for you, give me a few
<leonardr> chex, thanks
<mjg59> Hi
<mjg59> I have a deactivated launchpad account that I'd like to reactivate. The "Mail me my password" link doesn't appear to actually do so.
<cody-somerville> mjg59, what account?
<mjg59> cody-somerville: mjg59@codon.org.uk
<cody-somerville> mjg59, mjg59 being your launchpad id?
<leonardr> Chex, ping re production apache configuration
<mjg59> Yeah
<cody-somerville> mjg59, Reactivated your account for you.
<cody-somerville> Try using the "forgot password" to log in now.
<mjg59> cody-somerville: Thanks!
<cody-somerville> mjg59, No problem. Welcome back to Launchpad :-)
<mjg59> cody-somerville: Hm. Doesn't seem to have shown up.
<mjg59> How long should a forgotten password request take to turn up?
<cody-somerville> mjg59, This might be a stupid question but did you check to see if it is being caught by a spam filter?
<mjg59> cody-somerville: Yup. I run the MX and there's been no delivery attempts.
<cody-somerville> I used the contact user feature on your launchpad page to send you an e-mail. Lets see if you get that.
<wgrant> Both SSO services just sent password reset emails to me without trouble.
<mjg59> cody-somerville: Yes, the test email came through
<mjg59> FWIW, even though my account is deactivated, I'm still getting all the bug mail for things like the kernel and acpi-support
<mjg59> So mail from launchpad to me works in the general case
<cody-somerville> mjg59, what page are you trying to reset your page on?
<mjg59> launchpad.net, I click the "Forgot my password" link
<mjg59> https://login.launchpad.net/GJTT08xQnLkCgvGg/+forgot_password to be precise
<cody-somerville> losas: ^^
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to copy packages from one of my ppas to another of my ppas (Lucid to Lucid, copy existing binaries). And I'm getting
<alkisg> Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-1587F1500)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1587F1500
<alkisg> I tried 2-3 times, the same. Should I retry later on? Or change some of the options (e.g. recompile)?
<alkisg> I also tried specifying Lucid as the series, and telling it to recompile, but again I got an oops. It looks like I'll have to reupload... :(
<Meths> Can you approve merge proposals by email?
<beuno> Meths, yes, but you need to sign the emails IIRC
<Meths> Oh, okay, thanks.
<BlindFreakazoid> hi, I have a problem: this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/pidgin-birthday-reminder/trunk seems to be updating forever :(
<BlindFreakazoid> (I noticed it some hours ago...after http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/pidgin-birthday-reminder/trunk/files it is updating for more then 15 hours now)
<alkisg> Is launchpad down?
<KIAaze> is launchpad down?
<beuno> KIAaze, alkisg, we're having network issues
<beuno> should be fixed in a few minutes
<alkisg> Thank you
<KIAaze> ok, thanks
<beuno> should be back now
<alkisg> Yup, it's fine
<maxb> alkisg: Several copy-packages related things broke in the last rollout, your OOPS is probably bug 575426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<alkisg> maxb, thank you, I'll watch that bug. For the moment I reuploaded to the other ppa.
<KIAaze> do source packages for intrepid get deleted automatically?
<KIAaze> can't get https://launchpad.net/~cae-team/+archive/ppa/+files/candystore_0.0.5.orig.tar.gz anymore
<KIAaze> .debs are still downloadable
<maxb> KIAaze: Given that that is source for a published version, the fact that that link is broken is a bug
<KIAaze> known bug?
<maxb> It might be. I am unsure
<maxb> KIAaze: bug 522800. thought I'd seen it before
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522800 in soyuz "Broken link in PPA package details page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522800
<bilalakhtar> People, is it possible to create PPAs for debian? if so, how?
<KIAaze> thanks maxb
<beuno> bilalakhtar, not possible, no
<bilalakhtar> beuno: But when I go to https://launchpad.net/debian
<bilalakhtar> beuno: it shows on the right hand side a link for debian PPAs.
<maxb> The support is vestigial. It really shouldn't be shown
<bilalakhtar> beuno: and sabdfl said something about it yesterday
<bilalakhtar> beuno: I am posting what he said about it
<bilalakhtar> beuno: maxb: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/429123/
<beuno> bilalakhtar, that means it's a good idea, not that it's done
<bilalakhtar> beuno: ohk
<bilalakhtar> beuno: yeah, it should really be done, since launchpad should be an open development environment, not one that is limited to ubuntu
<beuno> bilalakhtar, sure, it's open source, anyone can contribute a patch for that
<bilalakhtar> beuno: Anyone can do that, but, the final decision HAS to be taken by canonical
<maxb> Not really. This requires commitment of builder machines in the datacentre
<maxb> beuno: ^
<beuno> maxb, I think that's the easiest part
<beuno> bilalakhtar, I think it's taken, just needs the work done
<bilalakhtar> maxb: What canonical could do is, assign a few machines for building for other distros, while appoint the rest for ubuntu
 * maxb points to the *2 day* backlog of PPA builds currently and disputes beuno's suggestion that more PPA capacity is easy
<beuno> maxb, lucid release
<beuno> you can't use that as proof!
<bilalakhtar> But one problem that comes in the way is that some distros are RHEL-based, some are Debian mased, some their own, so building for them would be difficult to set up
<maxb> beuno: Even after the borrowed builders were returned, the queue is still getting *bigger*
<maxb> oh. possibly because the build farm is turned off
<maxb> CP in progress?
<beuno> I don't know that much about the curent state these days
<bilalakhtar> maxb: the major problem here are rebuilds of packages
<beuno> bilalakhtar, as far as I am aware, the reason why there aren't any PPAs for Debian is because of the amount of work needed. Nobody has done it.
<bilalakhtar> what the hell, why are SO many build machines disabled?
<bilalakhtar> https://launchpad.net/builders
<maxb> LOSAs: Is the build farm melting, or is it down for maintenance?
<KIAaze> concerning the additional debian package building service, something like this would be nice: http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service ;)
<KIAaze> I wonder if it's also possible to add deb repos from there
<noodles785> There was an issue with buildd's timing out after 30s and disabling themselves...
<bilalakhtar> The problem right now is not the debian ppas, but the BUILD FARM PROBLEM!
<psusi> I get this trying to push: Unable to obtain lock lp-69637264:///~psusi/ubuntu/lucid/ureadahead/mine/.bzr/branch/lock held by psusi@bazaar.launchpad.net on host crowberry [process #19287] locked 5 hours, 13 minutes ago
<psusi> any idea what the deal is?
<beuno> psusi, bzr break-lock lp:~psusi/ubuntu/lucid/ureadahead/mine
<psusi> how do I know that the process is not still running?
<bilalakhtar> PPAs are one of the reasons why I prefer lp over sf
<psusi> bzr help says only to do that if you are sure
<bilalakhtar> the build farm is slowly limping back to life
<noodles785> yeah, I'm re-enabling the ppa builders that have "No route to host" as the error.
<KIAaze> psusi, I think I had that once too, but I was the only one using the branch. If that's your case, there shouldn't be a big risk.
<psusi> yea, I am... which is why I'm wondering why it was locked by some process on host 'crowberry'
<KIAaze> and if it says the lock is held by you, I guess it's ok to break it yourself
<beuno> psusi, you may have control+c'ed or something
<KIAaze> did a push fail?
<psusi> don't think so
<bilalakhtar> what is this "crowberry" host for? are ALL the branches on it?
<psusi> I have no idea what "crowberry" is
<bilalakhtar> psusi: did the branch appear in lp?
<beuno> yes, it's the branch server
<psusi> think so... haven't checked today... just did a pull earlier, made some changes, and am now trying to push
<beuno> psusi, it's held on crowberry because bzr uses a smart server
<beuno> it executes commands remotely
<bilalakhtar> beuno: ALL the branches are on crowberry?
<beuno> bilalakhtar, lets say yes
<bilalakhtar> beuno: it means hundreds of GBs on that poor little server
<beuno> psusi, there should be no problem in breaking the lock, there won't be anything running for 5 hours
<psusi> k...
<beuno> I don't think that server is poor at all, it has a very nice house
<bilalakhtar> beuno: but, why on one server? that server is the central point of lp... lp can't be anything without code hosting
<beuno> bilalakhtar, I think assuming that there are back up servers is a safe bet
<bilalakhtar> beuno: yes, of course, backup will be there
<bilalakhtar> beuno: well, that server is lucky to be in a canonical office :)
<bilalakhtar> I have a question. Did Ubuntu development take place in lp from the beginning? or it was shifted here/
<bilalakhtar> ?
<beuno> lp wasn't always there, but as soon as it was, Ubuntu used that, yes
<persia> Not quite.
 * beuno defers to persia
<persia> LP was first used for LP: Ubuntu didn't get involved until something like bug #80.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80 in rosetta "cannot see who put in bad translation" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80
<persia> And at that time bugzilla was used for bugs in main, up through something like bug #6000, when Ubuntu switched over to use Malone.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6000 in vice "vice 1.16-4 FTBFS" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6000
<persia> anyway, that was long ago :)
<noodles785> OK, all builders are re-enabled.
<bilalakhtar> noodles785: congrats, I have been tracking that by refreshing the page
<bilalakhtar> well, one thing I didn't understand, sabdfl created his account on lp after bug #1 was filed. on the bug page, it is written that sabdfl filed the bug
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<bilalakhtar> looks like ubottu can't retrieve bug #1 info
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
 * psusi misses ubuntu bug #1: Microsoft has a dominant market share ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TresEquis> anybody know if it is possible to wire up LP bug tracker notification to go to CIA.vc?
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<KIAaze> sabdfl probably has root powers on launchpad
<drubin> Hi guys, who would i be able to pin about https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/108393
<drubin> s/pin/ping
<wgrant> Has ISD stopped hiding yet?
<thumper> drubin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers try the contact this team's owner
<thumper> drubin: can't hurt
 * thumper runs for coffee
<drubin> thumper: ye I was hoping to polietly catch some one on IRC guess I will do the more formal stuffs
<drubin> thanks
<thumper> drubin: well stu@canonical.com , I'll look for his irc nick
<thumper> drubin: stuartm
<thumper> drubin: not sure if he sits on freenode though
<thumper> drubin: also, he is on UK time
<drubin> thumper: I will email him
<thumper> ok
<drubin> thanks
<drubin> I just didn't want to spam random people about the ticket
<thumper> fair enough
<wgrant> Why does the team running the core Ubuntu authentication service not exist publicly?
<wgrant> There are several questions a day about c-i-p.
<wgrant> Here.
<drubin> security by obscurity
#launchpad 2010-05-07
<thumper> wgrant: what do you mean 'not exist publicly?'
<wgrant> thumper: ISD maintains no public support presence for the issues that frequently arise with their service.
 * drubin agrees
<lifeless> wgrant: canonical-something-or-other on freenode
<lifeless> sysadmins I think
<wgrant> lifeless: That seems to be more actual sysadmins than ISD -- or is that the officially blessed location?
<lifeless> there isn't really a separate feel to them AFAICT
<lifeless> even internally
<piju> hello, i got problem building PPA
<piju> https://launchpad.net/~mypiju/+archive/gnump3d-9w2pju/+build/1719705/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.gnump3d_3.0-1-9w2pju_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<piju> for amd64
<maxb> Your package's upstream Makefile is not honouring DESTDIR properly. You'll need to fix it
<wgrant> I suspect that rather debian/dirs has leading slashes.
<wgrant> Oh, wait, misread.
<wgrant> Yes, maxb is correct.
<piju> show me the money
<piju> ill fix it
<maxb> Actually, looking a bit higher up in the log, your package's upstream Makefile defies conventions
<wgrant> It'll probably still work, but yes, that's more than a bit odd.
<maxb> You'll need to think a bit more in depth than minimal modifications to the dh_make basics
<piju> do i need to modify the sources ?
<piju> dependencies correct?
<Some_Person> "Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-1588O28)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588O28
<Some_Person> Just how long will this likely take to fix?
<piju> maxb; how ?
<wgrant> Some_Person: What were you doing at the time?
<piju> wgrant; have any idea?
<wgrant> piju: You need to alter the upstream Makefile to install files into DESTDIR rather than /.
<wgrant> Or perhaps use something other than DESTDIR that the Makefile already respects.
<Some_Person> wgrant: I was trying to copy a package
<piju> wgrant; im using amd64 karmic. i can compile it on my machine
<piju> wgrant; i dont know why there is problem when building amd64 ppa
<wgrant> piju: Which command were you using tou build locally?
<quentusrex> soren, are you around?
<piju> wgrant; debuild -S
<wgrant> piju: Not with sudo, or otherwise running with elevated privileges?
<piju> wgrant; im using root
<piju> ill try with pbuilder
<wgrant> piju: You shouldn't be.
<wgrant> It needs to be able to build as a normal user.
<wgrant> And those package builds will have just copied stuff all over your system.
<quentusrex> wgrant, do you know if it is possible for someone to upload an updated package that is already in the ubuntu repo?
<quentusrex> I found that the current package has a lot of bugs that have been fixed upstream, in the package gluster.
<wgrant> quentusrex: You should either file bugs or talk to #ubuntu-motu about that.
<quentusrex> thanks.
<piju> wgrant; should i try with pbuilder?
<wgrant> piju: Yes.
<wgrant> You should always try with pbuilder or sbuild.
<piju> sbuild ?
<piju> what is the differences ?
<wgrant> Different tools for the same purpose.
<dcoles> G'day. My VCS import for the hg trunk for the Go programming language is failing.
<dcoles> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/47954843/dcoles-golang-trunk.log
<dcoles> It's the first time I've tried to import from a Mercurial repository.
<mwhudson> dcoles: bzr-hg isn't very good :(
<mwhudson> i've not seen that error before though
<mwhudson> dcoles: file a bzr-hg bug?
<dcoles> Heh. Jelmer's going to hate me. :)
<dcoles> I did try bzr-hg on my computer to checkout the trunk - but doesn't look like it has remote.
<dcoles> wgrant: I see you lurking there :)
<wgrant> Heh heh.
<dcoles> I guess I could grab the git mirror of the hg mirror for our bzr mirror.
<Some_Person> I'm still getting an "Oops!" message when I try to copy a package
<Some_Person> OOPS-1588K301
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588K301
<wgrant> Some_Person: That's correct the bug should be fixed today or tomorrow.
<Some_Person> ah, ok
<wgrant> Insert necessary commas into that broken sentence as you wish.
<Some_Person> I'm not the grammar police.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sangi> while running serve-branches to install loggerhead,its throwing an error like No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<lifeless> serve-branches doesn't install loggerhead; do you mean to run it ?
<BlindFreakazoid> https://code.launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/pidgin-birthday-reminder/trunk is still updating :(
<bilalakhtar> mrevell: Hi there! I didn't get your mail
<sangi> starting loggerhead throws an error like sudo: no passwd entry for loggerhead!
<sangi> Loggerhead is *not* running.
<sangi> where should we mention the loggerhead's passwd
<idnar> sangi: that error from sudo means that you tried to run a command as the user "loggerhead", but no such user exists on your system
<idnar> you could try creating a loggerhead user, or changing the user it runs as (I don't know anything about loggerhead, so I can't tell you how to do the latter)
<sangi> idnar, i am running from root
<idnar> sangi: the loggerhead startup scripts (?) appear to be trying to change the user to loggerhead, though
<sangi> idnar, do i need to create a user named loggerhead
<sangi> and run from that
<idnar> sangi: it's already trying to run it from that user
<idnar> that's what's producing the error
<idnar> creating the user is probably the easiest; I can't offer any advice beyond that, I just know what the error message from sudo means
<sangi> idnar, since that user is not there in the machine,it is throwing that error
<sangi> idnar, am i correct
<idnar> sangi: yes
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> I want to upload some files and use launchpad system to translate it. is it possible?
<drdanz> Hi! I'm trying to setup a team in launchpad my team's ppa doesn't have a signing key... Anyone knows why?
<noodles775> drdanz: Yes, the script that generates the keys for PPAs was out of action for the last few days, but is now working through the backlog.
<drdanz> So I just have to wait?
<noodles775> Yes, it should be done within 24hrs (generating the keys without hardware entropy takes time :/ ).
<noodles775> (that is, the backlog should be clear within 24hrs)
<effie_jayx> hello all, I am having an issue adding one of my emails to my launchpad account. A while back I registered a team and added thamt email address as  a contact address but since then I have changed it to the mailing list in launchpad
<effie_jayx> could anyone offer some guidance?
<drdanz> noodles775: I already built some packages on the ppa, they be signed or I have to rebuild them?
<noodles775> drdanz: Once your key has been generated, the next time your archive is published, the Release file will be re-signed whenever it changes. So, if I've understood correctly, it'll require uploading something, but not necessarily those packages.
<Morbus> anyone know if the branch Atom feeds are supposed to be working?
<Morbus> just get a 403 on the one i'm interested in.
<easter_egg> henninge, evening =]
<_kb9vqf> Getting a lot of OOPS-1588A1441 messages when trying to copy packages from a staging PPA to the main one
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588A1441
<_kb9vqf> Is there something wrong with Launchpad?
<_kb9vqf> And another one... OOPS-1588M1386
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588M1386
<maxb> _kb9vqf: It got broken in the last rollout
<maxb> StevenK: Any ETA on the fix?
<jpds> _kb9vqf: bug #575426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<TresEquis> statik: I have a question for you about the zope transaction package
<TresEquis> I'd like to transfer maintainership to the zope-admin group, set up an LP tracker, and get a new-style version import going
<l3on> Hi all.. I dputted some dsc in a my ppa, so now I deleted packages in order to dput newer version. But I'm conitinuing to receive errors like this:
<l3on> There is a packages in your ppa with the same source package name.
<l3on> In fact, I'm seeing that there are still on ppa:
<l3on> https://launchpad.net/~l3on/+archive/dtn2/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<l3on> How can I remove them permanently ?
 * easter_egg is away: Estou ocupado
 * easter_egg is back (gone 00:00:10)
<easter_egg> hei!
<kb9vqf> Any progress on the bug preventing copying of packages to another PPA?
<kb9vqf> (OOPS-1588K1930)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588K1930
<mirsal> hey
<mtaylor> thumper: ping?
<xnox> is branch scanning still slow? I've clicked upgrade-branch it upgraded but now sits in the "Updating branch" state
 * xnox wonders if I should have pushed upgraded branch and renamed.....
<jtimberman> is launchpad borked? I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa and get:  (Error ID: OOPS-1588M2210)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1588M2210
<jtimberman> that link is not helpful, i get an htauth prompt.
#launchpad 2010-05-08
<hyperair> can i get something that has been source-only-superseded rolled backwards?
<nigelbabu> wgrant: around?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Sure.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: can you help me debug a launchpad api script?
<wgrant> hyperair: If the builds for the new one have failed, delete the new one and copy the old one back in with binaries.
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Of course.
<hyperair> wgrant: you mean i can do that? i thought it'd refuse to accept the old version..
<hyperair> wgrant: in this case it's not that they have failed, it's that i've deleted them before they've even gotten built.
<wgrant> hyperair: You should be able to copy the old one back, although you may need to wait for the new one to be completely removed first (within an hour, I suspect)
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Well, that should still work, as long as they actually didn't finish building.
<nigelbabu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429784/ - this is the error
<nigelbabu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/annotate/head%3A/patch-overview.py - code
<hyperair> wgrant: i think they were queued.
<hyperair> wgrant: but not built.
<wgrant> hyperair: OK. Try to copy the old source back, with binaries.
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> "Oops!" =(
<wgrant> nigelbabu: You need to catch the 410 and handle it as you may -- it means that the person is suspended.
<hyperair> and the page won't even load >_>
<wgrant> hyperair: Ah, yeah, wait a day or two, there are copy bugs at the moment.
<hyperair> okay
<nigelbabu> wgrant: that suspended this lead to this big bunch of html?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Yes, unfortunately :/
<nigelbabu> Adding a         except HTTPError: print "Launchpad hates me and LP: #%s" % ( bug.id )
<nigelbabu> should make it work?
<wgrant> nigelbabu: You should verify that it's a 410, but yes.
<wgrant> I have code for that somewhere.
<wgrant> I do this:
<wgrant>                         except HTTPError, e:
<wgrant>                                 if e.response.status == 410:
<wgrant>                                         return None
<wgrant>                                 else:
<wgrant>                                         raise
<nigelbabu> ah, lemme do that
<wgrant> There really should be a better way.
<nigelbabu> yea, like LP handling it on its own :p
<nigelbabu> wgrant: have you got time to run it on ubuntuwire for me?
<nigelbabu> or else I'll have to wait until tonight to try this thing again
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Sure. Current version in that branch?
<nigelbabu> wgrant: yep
 * wgrant ports it to the older launchpadlib.
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Still running...
<nigelbabu> wgrant: takes quite a bit of time for the last query
<nigelbabu> and that is the query I really really want
<thumper> mtaylor: still looking for me?
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm heading out to do shopping :)
<thumper> yay me
<mtaylor> thumper: nope. bac took care of me
<kb9vqf> Any news on the bug preventing copying of packages from one PPA to another?
<kb9vqf> ^^^ OOPS-1589K209
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1589K209
<wgrant> kb9vqf: Fix in progress.
<wgrant> But the people likely to be fixing it are flying at the moment.
<kb9vqf> Tomorrow then?
<wgrant> Some will still be flying then. And it's a weekend. So probably at least a couple of days.
<xnox> =))))) love it "flying" what type of excuse is that =) i know UDS and all that =)
 * wgrant will have that excuse in a few hours too.
 * xnox wishes he was flying to UDS as well ;-)
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Ah, that script finished.
<wgrant> Crashed with a 410 here:
<wgrant>   File "./patch-overview.py", line 67, in main
<wgrant>     subscribers.append(subscriber.person.name)
<wgrant> Took ages.
<essh> is ftp on ppa.launchpad.net dead for anybody else?
<essh> Uploading to devel-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<essh> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<wgrant> essh: Yeah, it looks broken. Use upload.ubuntu.com -- PPA uploads can go there as well.
<essh> cool, thanks
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net upload server down -- use upload.ubuntu.com instead | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<godbyk> Sorry to pester you guys again, but I've got another question for you.
<godbyk> Our project has three series: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+series
<godbyk> The lucid-e2 branch is where we're going to be focusing our dev efforts now.
<wgrant> e == edition?
<godbyk> Unfortunately, it has a bunch of cruft in it (files that are no longer needed).  Deleting these files leaves behind the history. So when we run 'bzr branch lp:blah' it's nearing a 200 MB download.
<godbyk> wgrant: yes. it's the second edition for lucid.
<godbyk> What's the best way to either purge the history of the removed files or create a fresh bzr branch without the history (I'm okay with just copying across the few files we need)?
<wgrant> godbyk: How extensive is the history?
<godbyk> I'd like to leave the series milestones as is since there are bugs associated with them.
<wgrant> You could replace the series branch with a new one with no history, or you could potentially rewrite the history of the existing branch to remove the big files.
<godbyk> wgrant: I'm not sure if it's the history per se that's taking up the space, but there are many MBs of files that we can remove from the lucid-e2 branch (like the website files, for instance) that are no longer needed in this tree.
<godbyk> Which is the better choice, do you think?
<wgrant> Or is the big content very ingrained in the history, rather than just being an accidental introduction?
<wgrant> Hmm.
<godbyk> It's pretty ingrained.
<wgrant> So, you should almost always have separate branches for separate trees.
<godbyk> Basically, all sorts of things were dumped into the branch that never should've been there.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I'd start anew.
<godbyk> Okay.
<wgrant> And watch carefully to ensure that things are done correctly this time.
<godbyk> How do I go about doing that (without blowing away the milestones associated with the series in launchpad)?
<wgrant> So, the series and branch are not intimately related.
<wgrant> They're just linked.
<godbyk> ah, okay.
<wgrant> You can just unlink the existing branch from the series, create and push a new branch, and link the new branch.
<wgrant> (do it in that order -- if you push the new one before you unlink the old one, it will stack on the old one meaning you can never delete it)
<godbyk> Okay, so on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e2/+edit I would remove the Branch: entry?
<wgrant> godbyk: Exactly.
<godbyk> then kill that branch, create a new one, then reattach the series to the newly created branch?
<wgrant> godbyk: I wouldn't kill it just yet.
<godbyk> well, that's a lot easier than I anticipated! :)
<wgrant> But yes, create a new one, and reattach the series.
<godbyk> brilliant.
<godbyk> thanks for your help, wgrant!
<wgrant> godbyk: No problem.
<wgrant> Hopefully you will have a nice small branch soon.
<godbyk> I hope so, too.
<godbyk> Then I'll just have to make sure people stop dumping things into the branch. :)
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys i got a question how should i file a bug on lp?
<|eagles0513875|> i found the ubuntu project listed on launchpad.net clicked on it when i hit report bug it takes me to the wiki
<wgrant> |eagles0513875|: Read the wiki page.
<wgrant> It sent you there for a good reason.
<|eagles0513875|> wgrant: thing is the bug is against ubiquity how should i file a bug against that if that is only on the live cd
<wgrant> |eagles0513875|: File the bug from the live CD, or read the wiki page.
<wgrant> It gives instructions for what to do if all else fails.
<|eagles0513875|> ok thanks
<jcisio> hello
<jcisio> I have problem in LP translation
<jcisio> it had less than 1200 untranslated yesterday, but now 1463 untranslated, 309 need reviews
<jcisio> more exactly, it was ok 3h ago (less than 1200 untranslated
<nigelb> wgrant: around?
<nigelb> wgrant: did give any output at all?  I thought the try catch for 410 should have caught that error and handled it properly
<ricotz> hello, are there currently known problems with ppa uploads? dput can't connect to the ftp on ppa.launchpad.net
<nigelb> ricotz: see /topic
<ricotz> nigelb, sorry
<ricotz> thanks
<nigelb> ricotz: no problem, most of the time known problems are updated to topic :)
<l3on> Hi all... Does someone know if why deleting a ppa repo, I continue to see it?
<l3on> for example, in my homepage:
<l3on> ->
<l3on> https://launchpad.net/~l3on
<l3on> I can see: "DTN2 for Ubuntu" that's a deleted PPA...
<l3on> Do it will disappear in the next days?
<l3on> s/do/does/
<l3on> ehm... will it disappear in the next days?
<mthaddon> staging DB server being rebooted
<ari-tczew> is it possible to get a list on launchpad with ranking uploaded packages by users?
<hyperair> ranking?
<ari-tczew> just like top contributors
<ari-tczew> so top packages uploaders
<cousteau> I have 2 accounts configured: Gmail and Hotmail. I subscribed to a mailing list and configured my Launchpad account to send the mails to the hotmail one, but now I have changed it to the gmail one and the list still arrives to hotmail. What can be happening?
<grumbel> If I am the upstream author and the maintainer of a program and I want to offer some .debs in a PPA, what would be the best way to do that? native or non-native package? Can I keep the debian/ in my main git/svn repo or should I create a complete new repository to handle the debian/ directory? Are there some best practices when one is the upstream author or should one just forget that and do everything like a normal debian/ubuntu package?
<grumbel> Basically I had hoped to just add a debian/ directory and then be done with it. But all the docu and build tools seem to assume that one keeps Debian stuff and upstream source strictly separated
<maxb> I guess there's no one around at the weekend. But just in case...
<maxb> losa: papaya muntries and hassium haven't built anything since thursday. please kick them
<maxb> losa: sejong and hooker affected too
<Philip5> how does the share of *.orig.tar.gz between releases on the same PPA work? I uploaded the orig.tar for a previous release of ubuntu and then a diff for the next release then deleted packages for the first and now when i want to build against lucid with a patch it looks like the org.tar only is a symlink or somthing and not a org.tar that I can download
<Philip5> if i make any sense?
<maxb> Philip5: The way it is SUPPOSED to work is that one .orig.tar.gz that is shared between all relevant versions in an archive
<maxb> Unfortunately Launchpad has a bug where it deletes .orig.tar.gz files too early
<Philip5> maxb: i think i noticed
<maxb> Let me see if I can find the number
<Philip5> any work around now or do i need to upload to org.tars?
<Philip5> upload two tars....
<maxb> Try uploading it. Though I have a nasty feeling that it might still fail :-(
<Philip5> i guess it will fail on the checksum
<Philip5> or maybe it will be the same
<ari-tczew> I want to get a list like top contributors, where I'll find who has uploaded the most packages. can you do it?
<godbyk> I've had some reports recently from our translators that a number of strings have been flagged as 'needs review'.  It seems this change happened overnight.  Do you know what's happened?
<godbyk> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23ubuntu-manual.html#t10:14
<godbyk> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01692.html
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Sorry, in transit to UDS (sitting in Hong Kong at the moment). It said "Launchpad hates me and LP: #88746
<wgrant> "
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88746
<wgrant> and then crashed on the line that I gave the traceback for.
<godbyk> Hey, wgrant. If you have a moment, I've had some reports recently from our translators that a number of strings have been flagged as 'needs review'.  It seems this change happened overnight.  Do you know what's happened?  (See http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23ubuntu-manual.html#t10:14 and https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01692.html for two such reports.)
<wgrant> godbyk: I'm afraid that Translations is the one part of Launchpad that I don't know really well, so I can't help you there.
<godbyk> wgrant: Okay, thanks anyway.  (It's only urgent in that I've got a bunch of translators hollering at me and I haven't a clue what to tell them. :-))
<godbyk> As far as I can tell, nothing's been lost, the strings have just been 'demoted' to 'suggested' instead of 'accepted.'
#launchpad 2010-05-09
<jfroy> Is there a way to change bugs in batch on Launchpad?
<dcoles> jfroy: The best way we've found for our project was with the LP API
<dcoles> We used it to flip a whole series of bugs from "Fixed Commited" to "Fixed Released" on release.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: yeah, that happens first, but the script would still be running
<nigelbabu> wgrant: thanks for doing this even on transit :)
<jtimberman> ticket for broken ppa.launchpad.net?
<nigelbabu> jtimberman: see topic
<jtimberman> Yes, I see it is broken.
<_habnabit> I think I might still be doing something wrong with my translations. All of my .po files still say 'needs review'.
<_habnabit> https://translations.launchpad.net/infobat/infobob/+imports
<_habnabit> Is there something I'm still doing wrong, or do I just have to wait?
<_habnabit> Oh, never mind, they're all approved now.
<Sarvatt> ftp down? can't upload at the moment - Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<ekilfoil> * Topic for #launchpad is: ppa.launchpad.net upload server down -- use upload.ubuntu.com
<ekilfoil> still trying to figure out how one uses upload.ubuntu.com though...
 * Sarvatt completely didn't see that
<Sarvatt> sorry!
<ekilfoil> would that be the "old" method with the dput.cf file and whatnot?
<ekilfoil> ah... good old host files works
<ekilfoil> what's the best method for versioning in a PPA?  For example, if I fix a small bug in an existing package, and want to put that in my PPA, what is standard practice for making the updater recongnize it as new without breaking the real version?
<jpds> ekilfoil: Append ~ppaN to the Debian version and keep incrementing N?
<ekilfoil> so if "package_1.0-1ubuntu1" is the official version, i just make mine "package_1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1"?
<ekilfoil> it didn't seem to like that idea... but I may have messed it up with a previous attempt: xorg-server_1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1~ppa1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1~ppa1 <= 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.1
<jpds> Hmm, that won't make it pick it up as a newer version...
<ekilfoil> it's kinda nice with the normal upload servers down... my builds starts so much faster :)
<goli> How can I add a download package to my project main page before release?
<thumper> goli: downloads are attached to releases
<thumper> (or milestones?)
<Sarvatt> ekilfoil: increment and add the ~ which will make it lower than without ~. 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2~ppa1 < 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2
<ekilfoil> Sarvatt: i see... thanks
<thumper> goli: once a milestone is turned into a release (it can be a future release), you can add download files
<goli> thumper: I did so and registered a future release for my project, but it only lets me to upload download files.
<goli> thumper: how can I choose a package from my ppa for a release?
<quentusrex> Anyone know of the apport bug: Error connecting to Launchpad: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<quentusrex> I can't seem to get more debug info out of apport.
<quentusrex> and a quick google returns a few people in the last couple weeks with the same issue, but no responses to their questions.
<godbyk> I've had some reports recently from our translators that a number of strings have been flagged as 'needs review'.  It seems this change happened overnight.  Do you know what's happened?  (See http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23ubuntu-manual.html#t10:14 and https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01692.html for two such reports.)
<mtaylor> lifeless: here yet?
<TresEquis> Just reported a problem with SVN imports on the 'pear' host:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/577810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577810 in launchpad "Subversion imports failing on pear" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> mtaylor: yes
<lifeless> mtaylor: where are you ?
<lifeless> mtaylor: yo
<masmullin> hello.  I have a quick question for any launchpad superusers
<masmullin> anyone avail?
<nigelbabu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<masmullin> I have branches that have been merged into the main project's trunk branch.  Should I delete these branches?
<mtaylor> lifeless: hey. trying to decide if I'm going to come out to the hotel tonight or just come in the morning
<mtaylor> lifeless: anything exciting going on?
<lifeless> mtaylor: kindof
<lifeless> mtaylor: theres a canonical prep meeting @7
<lifeless> and stuff after that I guess. But hey we could always hack or whatever. Where are you staying?
<mtaylor> lifeless: I'm at the le meridian in brussels for tonight and tomorrow (I waited to long to book at the dolce) and then I move to the dolce on tuesday
<lifeless> there are people, come say hi; or not - all good ;)
<mtaylor> cool
<popey> guessing someone has pointed out that the certificate on login.launchpad.net has expired?
<popey> hello TREllis :)
<TREllis> evening :-)
<nigelbabu> popey: dont think so
<nigelbabu> I mean you're the first person to say it
<popey> wondering who to report it to..
<popey> will mail someone
<nigelbabu> jml, wgrant, thumper: ^
 * nigelbabu pokes people he knows are associated with LP
<Penguin_Guy> Bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/374325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374325 in launchpad "lists.launchpad.net's security certificate just expired" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ah ok
<popey> bit old that :)
<popey> deja vu :)
<Penguin_Guy> Changing the subject, how do I release a package for all distributions?
<x3464> Anyone having problems logging into launchpad.net?  It says the security certificate expired.
<Penguin_Guy> Yeah, the certificate has expired, bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/577915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577915 in launchpad "login.launchpad.net: security certificate expired" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Penguin_Guy> I think you'll be fine just ignoring the warning for now.
<Penguin_Guy> x3464
<nigelbabu> wgrant: well, can you inform whoever hsa to be informed that lp has an expirced certificate?
<x3464> Thanks Penguin_Guy!  :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: login.launchpad.net certificate expired -- ignore the warning for now | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> LOSAs: ^^
<wgrant> (login.launchpad.net isn't actually really that related to Launchpad, so it probably didn't get its certificate updated at the same time)
<Penguin_Guy> wgrant: lists.launchpad.net and lists.edge.launchpad.net were also late in being updated.
<Penguin_Guy> wgrant: 'LOSAs'?
<wgrant> Penguin_Guy: Launchpad (and other stuff) Operational System Administrators, I believe.
<Penguin_Guy> Thanks
<geser> wgrant, Penguin_Guy: https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-losas agrees with it
<mtaylor> lifeless: I unintentionally attempted to crash the canonical party - but there were way too many people in the room :)
<wgrant> Penguin_Guy: It should be fixed now. Can you confirm?
<Penguin_Guy> wgrant: Yep, everything works fine.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> maverick PPAs are open, enjoy
<munckfish> Hi, I just reported a bug on a broken machine using ubuntu-bug, got as far as logging into LP then the machine did it's crash (unexpectedly). Is there a way I can retrieve that bug report and complete it?
<Penguin_Guy> munckfish: Probably not.
<munckfish> Penguin_Guy: ok thx
<Penguin_Guy> Anyone know how I make my package available on all versions of Ubuntu?
<ubuntujenkins> I have just put it a package deletion request, how do i know when it is done?
<Penguin_Guy> ubuntujenkins: I presume you'd get an email, although I've never done it myself.
<ubuntujenkins> Penguin_Guy: i requested a deletion a few days ago for a package in another ppa and have not had anything.
<ubuntujenkins> I would like to get this ppa sorted soon
<nigelbabu> wgrant: got a minute before you turn into a pumpkin?
<nigelbabu> that try catch we wrote to catch 410 the other day fails :(
<Penguin_Guy> ubuntujenkins: Which package? Which PPA?
<JanC> ubuntujenkins: I'd say you should be able to see when you look at the PPA's contents?
<rektide> where do i get the source code for a project
<rektide> i'd like the source for https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<rektide> alternatively, if there is no such thing
<rektide> i'd like the source for https://launchpad.net/gwibber
<ubuntujenkins> Penguin_Guy: and JanC this is the ppa i have just requested the deletion for https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/+archive/ubuntu-manual/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= and they are suppose to be deleted but the size of the ppa has not gone down
<nigelbabu> rektide: the first link about code.edge.launchpad you see is the source
<nigelbabu> you should see that in the ppa link you ust put in here
<ubuntujenkins> rektide: have a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber and choose which branch you would like
<rektide> how can i merge two branches?  i need https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
<JanC> ubuntujenkins: in that case you probably need a LP admin to answer your question (or maybe wait a little bit longer)
<ubuntujenkins> ok thanks I will keep waiting
<Penguin_Guy> ubuntujenkins: It says status:deleted on half of those packages.
<ubuntujenkins> Penguin_Guy: yep but the space in the ppa has not gone down
<Penguin_Guy> ubuntujenkins: Yeah, that's quite confusing. Maybe you should submit a bug.
<ubuntujenkins> Penguin_Guy: I think I might wait, I get the feeling the deletion is not instant
<godbyk> I've had some reports recently from our translators that a number of strings have been flagged as 'needs review'.  It seems this change happened overnight.  Do you know what's happened?  (See http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/08/%23ubuntu-manual.html#t10:14 and https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg01692.html for two such reports.)
#launchpad 2011-05-02
<thopiekar> hi.. I'm working on Xorg 1.9 (ABI 8) packages for the emgd project on your platform
<thopiekar> I need x11proto-* packages and libxi build at ppa:thopiekar/emgd quickly while our team wants to provide GMA500 support to Natty..
<thopiekar> could you be so kind and make sure these packages are build in 6 hours..
<thopiekar> I would go for some sleep and work after that at the xserver-xorg package?
<TheEvilPhoenix> thopiekar:  they can't make sure anything builds in a certain period of time
<TheEvilPhoenix> its an automated system that deals with builds
<thopiekar> hmm k
<thopiekar> is that right?
<thopiekar> Start 2011-05-03
<thopiekar> It will need a month!?
<wgrant> Two days.
<wgrant> One day, even.
<wgrant> It is 2011-05-02 today.
<wgrant> (most of the builders are off doing other things related to natty's release at the moment, so the queues are terribly long)
<thopiekar> oh sorry :D
<askhl> Hi.  A PPA build failed due to a broken dependency, but the package was published anyway.  Isn't that supposed not to happen?
<wgrant> askhl: Which build?
<askhl> wgrant: one moment
<askhl> https://launchpad.net/~campos-dev/+archive/campos/+packages <-- here are the packages.  I just uploaded 'gpaw - 0.7.6974-1~ppa4' on top of the other one (ppa3) to fix the problem
<askhl> (the failed update was meant for natty but uploaded to maverick by mistake because of some default version strings when building on maverick)
<wgrant> askhl: Which build failed due to a broken dependency?
<wgrant> Ah, ppa3, I see.
<wgrant> The behaviour is correct. The *source* was published, but the builds failed.
<askhl> https://launchpad.net/~campos-dev/+archive/campos/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all <-- the ppa3 ones here
<askhl> Oh, I see
<askhl> I guess that solves that, then.  Thanks
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Connection issues to Launchpad being investigated | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I want to build xorg-server with ABI 8 on natty.. so I need older dependencies than available on natty.. how can I tell pbuilder when building for my ppa to use the older one? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70903408/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.xorg-server_2%3A1.9.2.901.1%2Bgit20101129%2Bserver-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~natty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> thopiekar: It will always use the latest version available.
<thopiekar> :(
<wgrant> You could use a fake version string, or perhaps an epoch, or perhaps consider that what you're attempting is unwise :)
<debfx> could someone please have a look at this vcs import failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pkg-kde-tools/debian
<debfx> converting the git branch to bzr locally works fine (using bzr-git)
<wgrant> Hmm. That's very odd.
<wgrant> jelmer: ^^
<thopiekar> wgrant: k, thanks
<MonkZ> hi together, I want to setup a intranet launchpad is there a howto?
<MonkZ> with public/private projects
<henninge> jtv: Hello! ;-)
<henninge> jtv: Hello! ;-)
<doko_> spam at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/559822
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 559822 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu) "editra is provided by both the editra package and python-wxtools and conflicts" [Medium,Fix released]
<jtv> hi henninge--was out for provisions.  What's up?
<wgrant> doko_: I've removed all of that spam.
<awolfson_> Hi all. Does anybody knows when staging.launchpad.net is going to be online?
<lifeless> we're prepping for our downtime later this week
<lifeless> it won't be online for a few days, sorry.
<wgrant> lifeless: You mean that the update in 5-6 hours should succeed?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: I've established that the bug is indeed fix-released.
<deryck> abentley, awesome.  Thanks!
<abentley> deryck: The branch was linked, but the branch was linked to multiple bugs, so perhaps that's why it didn't get qa-tagged.
<deryck> abentley, perhaps.  I wonder if that's a known bug?
<deryck> adeuring, I believe it's my turn on the IRC watch. :)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: cthanks for the notice!
<ezra> howdy. anyone around that can help w/ a SSO merge?
<abentley> deryck: do we have any policy on whether exceptions should be stringable (I have an exception which is only unicodeable).
<deryck> abentley, no rule that I know of.  Just checked guides at wiki and nothing about it either.  I would guess something somewhere will blow up, though, if you can't make the message a string.
<abentley> deryck: Yeah, it's just that in many contexts, a unicode is more useful than a string, and we'd lose information in the conversion.  I guess I'll repr it.
<j1mc> hi there - is there a way to change the project that is associated with a blueprint?
<j1mc> i would like to change this blueprint to be associated with the ubuntu project, rather than the ubuntu-docs project: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/+spec/desktop-o-ubuntu-docs-strategy
<j1mc> should i create a new blueprint, and have the other one be superceded by it? if I go to: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs it says that the ubuntu-docs project doesn't use launchpad for blueprints
<j1mc> which is confusing for users, i think
<j1mc> not to mention it makes the blueprint hard to find
<Naresh`> t
<deryck> j1mc: if you have permissions on the project you should see a "change target" link which will allow you to re-target to a different project.
<deryck> abentley: if I've done my UTC math right, I think you're up next for IRC.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: Sure thing.  Voting extended lunch a bit.
<deryck> abentley: ok, cool.  no worries.  forgot it was voting day for you today.
<deryck> how easy I forget it seems
<mtaylor> is there anywhere that I can modify when/how launchpad wants to email me globally?
<spartan-11510> Hi!
<spartan-11510> I've a little proplem
<spartan-11510> I can't upload my pgp key on launchpad
<abentley> mtaylor: Sorry, we're working on that, but we don't have it yet.
<abentley> spartan-11510: What happens when you try?
<spartan-11510> On launchpad i've an error message who say:
<spartan-11510> "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key
<spartan-11510> Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? (Help with fingerprints)
<spartan-11510> Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? You may have to wait between ten minutes (if you pushed directly to the Ubuntu key server) and one hour (if you pushed your key to another server). (Help with publishing keys)"
<abentley> spartan-11510: Have you pushed your key to the Ubuntu key server?
<spartan-11510> Here "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/" doesn't work
<abentley> spartan-11510: when it doesn't work, what happens?  Do you get a specific error message?
<spartan-11510> I've this error message :
<spartan-11510> Error handling request
<spartan-11510> Error handling request. Exception raised: Failure("Error while decoding ascii-armored key: text terminated before reaching PGP public key header line")
<spartan-11510> I paste my fingerprint in the field and i've this error message
<spartan-11510> Oh i'm sorry i'm under Ubuntu 11.04
<abentley> spartan-11510: When you submit your key using a web browser, you must submit your public key, not a fingerprint.
<abentley> spartan-11510: I recommend following the instructions for publishing your key instead of using a web browser.
<spartan-11510> abentley: I just try with my public key and i've the same error message
<abentley> spartan-11510: I recommend following the instructions using "Passwords and Encryption Keys" instead, then.
<mtaylor> abentley: cool. thanks
<spartan-11510> I'm sry thank's abentley
<jfi> Hello, it will be nice if someone can validate this svn->bzr branch import: https://code.launchpad.net/~jfi/psensor/ubuntu-packaging , it will allow me to test the recipe build this night:)
<abentley> jfi, It looks like you should import http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk instead.  You can then use a nest-part instruction to insert the debian directory in the right place.
<jfi> abentley, let me explain what I am trying to achieve:)
<jfi> abentley,   http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk correspond to trunk version, it contains the 'debian' directory needed to build the package
<jfi> abentley, but the debian/control file is only good for debian
<jfi> abentley, for ubuntu, I need another control file (to add 2 specific ubuntu build-dep, libunity and appindicator)
<jfi> abentley, so my idea, was to have 2 separate bzr branch
<jfi> abentley, so I merge trunk/ubuntu-packaging against trunk
<jfi> abentley, (just to overwrite the famous debian/control file)
<abentley> jfi, I doubt such a merge will succeed.  I haven't tried it, but I think it will be a no-op.
<jfi> abentley, hum... do you have another solution? I should put the 'ubuntu-packaging' outside http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk  ?
<abentley> jfi: Yes, I think it needs to be outside trunk.  Typically, "/branches/packaging" would be used.
<abentley> jfi: if there was no debian packaging already, I'd suggest using nest-part.
<jfi> abentley, there is already a debian package (package is in debian repositories)
<abentley> jfi, Right.
<jfi> abentley, I don't know what is 'nest-part', could you elaborate? or I google it:)
<abentley> jfi: I don't think nest-part will work for you, but it is a recipe instruction, documented here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<jfi> the "merge fix-build lp:~bzr/bzr/fix-build"? that's why I planned to use
<abentley> jfi, No, "nest-part packaging lp:~some-person/some-project/trunk-with-packaging debian debian"
<jfi> hum
<abentley> jfi: I've confirmed that merge will not work between an import of http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk and http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk/ubuntu-packaging/
<jfi> "puts the contents of one branch into a specific location in another branch, instead of merging it. ", as the file is already exist, I don't think it will work, it needs a merge but maybe I am wrong
<abentley> jfi: Correct, this is why I said "I don't think nest-part will work for you".
<abentley> jfi: I think you need to create a new branch as  a copy of trunk, update the packaging for ubuntu, and import that.
<abentley> jfi: of course, you don't have to do this in SVN.  It might be simpler to do it as a bzr branch.
<jfi> well, my need is too keep the svn as the real source and import it into bzr to benefit from daily build
<jfi> anyway I can manage the specific ubuntu packaging file into bzr only
<jfi> maybe that's the easier way
<jfi> just require to declare the merge in the recipe
<abentley> jfi: sure.  If you use bzr, you'll only be keeping the packaging information in bzr.
<abentley> jfi: But you can't just keep the packaging file in bzr.
<abentley> jfi: It needs to be a branch of the subversion import for to work.
<abentley> jfi: Merge only works between related branches.
<jfi> haaaa
<jfi> did not know that :(
<abentley> jfi: Yes.  That's why your original idea doesn't work.
<jfi> I am going to change the pb, use trunk/debian for ubuntu and a trunk/debian-sid for debian, not perfect but easy to manage:)
<jfi> thanks for your help abentley !
<abentley> jfi: hold on, I'm trying out a recipe
<abentley> jfi: Here's the recipe.  It hasn't built yet.  https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/+recipe/psensor-daily
<jfi> hope that works:) thx for the test
<abentley> jfi, the only change in lp:~abentley/psensor/ubuntu-packaging is that I copied the control file from ubuntu-packaging.  The rest of the files will continue to follow the import branch.
<abentley> jfi, however, if you make conflicting changes to control, it will break.
<jfi> abentley, due to the trivial change it should not conflict, that's a one-line one
<abentley> jfi: I have to go, but if this solution works for you, you can just copy lp:~abentley/psensor/ubuntu-packaging and make your own recipe.
<jfi> abentley, yes, that's great, thanks a lot!
<sangeeth> Hi... Could someone guide me in setting up the SSH Keys... Please...
<abentley> jfi: you're welcome.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sangeeth> SSH Keys setting up... I'm a novice in Launchpad... Somebody help me, please... :(
<jfi> sangeeth, you should achieve it by following instructions in: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<sangeeth> jfi: Sorry!.. Forgot the final step... :)
<Delemas> Is there any way to skip the rebuild and upload binaries to launchpad? Waiting 48 hrs for a five minute build is unusably painful....
<soren> Delemas: No.
<micahg> Delemas: you could always build it locally :)
<Delemas> micahg, yes I do that every time but I'm using launchpad for the distribution... The long delays are causing issues....
#launchpad 2011-05-03
<poolie> hey
<poolie> is there any way to get usage statistics or http access logs for a ppa?
<lifeless> there is an early stage api
<lifeless> fta has some scripts that generate reports from it
<poolie> hi there
<poolie> thanks
<eternicode> where's the option to activate a ppa?  I've scoured my profile page and can't seem to find it...
<wgrant> eternicode: https://launchpad.net/people/+me, "Create a new PPA"
<lifeless> ttps://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<eternicode> um... ok... maybe that's the wrong question...
<eternicode> I already have two ppas setup, but neither "exist" under http://ppa.launchpad.net/eternicode/
<wgrant> eternicode: They'll exist there once you upload a package.
<eternicode> I've done that, as well.  The particular ppa I'm looking for has several version of a package built.  Is there a delay or something between successful builds and the ppa springing into existence?
<eternicode> *versions
<wgrant> It can take up to 10 minutes.
<wgrant> But normally only a couple of minutes.
<eternicode> it's been a couple hours since the first successful build :/
<wgrant> Let's see.
<wgrant> Indeed. Something is wrong.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<eternicode> eternicode/rtorrent-0.8.7
<eternicode> also, this ppa is one that I previously "deleted", then "undeleted"
<wgrant> Ahh.
<eternicode> ...
<eternicode> I assume that affects things somehow, and I'll have to start over from scratch with a differently-named repo because the server software happens to be broken in this one little corner case?
<lifeless> we're checking for any production issues
<StevenK> eternicode: No, we're still investigating, sorry.
<lifeless> I thought that ppa deletes were permanent
<lifeless> how did you undelete it?
<wgrant> You can unfortunately reenable it and turn on publishing, and it all just about works.
<eternicode> I went to /+edit on the repo, and checked the "enabled" box
<eternicode> sorry for the bit of attitude there.  I'm used to sub-minute responses :)
<eternicode> oh, wait... there's a "publish" box, too.  *checks it and saves"
<StevenK> That might be it, you know
<StevenK> Reanimation of dead PPAs is a black art
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> There is a warning about that on the PPA page...
<eternicode> hehe
<wgrant> But I guess that's suppressed when the archive is deleted.
<eternicode> no effect so far, I'll give it a few minutes.
<wgrant> It should be running in a few seconds.
<wgrant> 2011-05-03 05:01:00 INFO    Processing http://ppa.launchpad.net/eternicode/rtorrent-0.8.7/ubuntu
<eternicode> there it is, yay.
<eternicode> thanks for jogging my brains :)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<soren> Any idea why the build queues are so incredibly long right now? I was suspecting an archive rebuild, but none of the active builds I see on https://launchpad.net/builders/ right now look like archive rebuild builds.
<maxb> soren: Look at the number of PPA builders - there's only 6 per arch.
<maxb> The rest have all been stolen for natty release duties
<soren> maxb: Oh, ok. I guess I've never really thought much about how many there are under normal circumstances, so didn't notice that the number was lower than normal.
<soren> maxb: Thanks!
<wgrant> There's normally about 20 of each.
<RichiH> is there any way to change my launchpad id other than creating a new account? it was set to richih+launchpad based on the email i used automagically which kinda sucks as a name
<RichiH> s/kinda //
<wgrant> RichiH: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<wgrant> Second field on there.
<RichiH> wgrant: cool, thanks!
<RichiH> hah, seems i have had that nick since 2006...
<RichiH> ...but no idea what email address i might have used, back then
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> @freenode.net
<RichiH> wgrant: RichiH
<RichiH> oh
<RichiH> weird choice
<RichiH> but thanks
<wgrant> RichiH: You can merge your new account into your old one. Just log in with the old address, and visit https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<RichiH> wgrant: purrfect, thanks
<Rhonda> I think there is issues with launchpad <-> debbugs connection, is that known?
<Rhonda> bug #511912 shows the debbugs bug as not found and New, where it is already closed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 511912 in irssi (Debian) "Make a menu item for Irssi" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511912
<Rhonda> I doubt this is a single case.
<henninge> Rhonda: I am not aware of any current problems here. Maybe gmb knows more about this?
<wgrant> Rhonda: It may be relevant that the bug is archived.
<jdobrien> is it possible to rename an LP project so that it's path changes?
<Rhonda> wgrant: Right, but that would mean tons of old buglinks would get reopened over times as bugs get archived. That sounds like a horror.
<wgrant> jdobrien: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and an admin can do it for you.
<jdobrien> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> Rhonda: It wasn't reopened. It was just never closed.
<jdobrien> wgrant, just give them the name and they'll change it for me?
<wgrant> jdobrien: Yes.
<wgrant> Rhonda: When was it closed?
<wgrant> Rhonda: There were debbugs sync problems early last year.
<wgrant> jdobrien: Done.
<jdobrien> wgrant, wow, thanks
<wgrant> jdobrien: I have sufficient privileges, but needed a question to confirm you were actually you.
<jdobrien> wgrant, good point
<Rhonda> wgrant: it claims the bug doesn't even exist. About when it was closed, just follow the link, but let me dig it up for you
 * Rhonda . o O ( if only bugs would react faster … )
<Rhonda> wgrant: 11th of february, archived 12th of march
<Rhonda> This year
<wgrant> Rhonda: That was last year, but yeah.
<wgrant> I suspect it was failing for a while before it was archived. And we possibly don't sync archived bug.
<wgrant> +s
<Rhonda> Did I look wrong?  *checksagain*
<Rhonda> Uhm, right, yes.
<RichiH> hah, i found a bug
<wgrant> RichiH: Oh?
<RichiH> when having richih.mailinglist@gmail.com as my email address, i could add richih.mailinglist+launchpad@gmail.com . now that i have richih.mailinglist+launchpad@gmail.com set, adding richih.mailinglist@gmail.com does not work
<RichiH> richih.mailinglist+launchpad@gmail.com is already set as your contact address.
<wgrant> RichiH: You're clicking on the "Add" button, not the "Set as Contact Address" one?
<RichiH> wgrant: i was pressing enter, but that should go to Add, yes
<RichiH> i only have one address, atm
<wgrant> I can see you only have one. Hmm.
<RichiH> intredasting... when not pressing enter, it worked
<wgrant> What if you actually click Add?
<RichiH> that worked
<wgrant> It is probably all one form :(
<wgrant> There we go.
<RichiH> as an aside, the email address confirmation site simply offers cancel or confirm
<RichiH> without telling me _what_ i am deciding upon
<wgrant> No text? :/
<RichiH> no
<wgrant> That's not meant to happen.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<RichiH> the URL tells me etc, but no text
<jussi> So, to repeat my question from a few days back, can anyone "sell" me the features of LP for commercial use? why should I take it? are the little perks I dont know about?
<henninge> jussi: With a commercial subscription you get:
<henninge> - private branches
<henninge> - private bugs
<henninge> - private teams
<henninge> Launchpad is free for free software but you need to pay to host non-free software.
<jussi> henninge: and how secure is it? i.e how possible is it that someone can break in? Are there any example companies you can give out names who are using the service? Also, how much does it cost? (I did see a figure somewhere, but I cant find it again)
<henninge> https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<henninge> jussi: it's $250 a year
<jussi> ahh, the figure was evading my eyes :D
<henninge> maybe bac can help you with the references you asked for.
<jussi> yeah, some references would be great. Ive got the decisionmakers 80% convinced...
<bac> henninge, jussi: i think mrevell is your best bet for that information today.
<jussi> talk about passing the buck! :P :P
<henninge> bac: right, I forgot. ;)
<bac> jussi: sorry, i know it looks that way.
 * jussi waits for mrevell
<mrevell> hey jussi, how can I help?
<jussi> bac: its no problem
<jussi> mrevell: can i pm?
 * mrevell reads up
<mrevell> sure jussi
<jussi> thanks bac and henninge
<deryck> adeuring, aren't you supposed to be help contact now, instead of henninge?
<adeuring> deryck: ouch...
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, how about we switch at top of next hour since you just started your shift?
<adeuring> deryck: sure, sounds good
<deryck> adeuring, awesome, thanks!
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take it now, thanks!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> abentley, shall we switch now?  Your turn on IRC?
<deryck> abentley, ?
<micahg> deryck: are package/distro bug subscribers hidden by default now?
<micahg> *supposed to be
<abentley> deryck: sure.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> micahg: yeah, I believe they are.  although another squad is doing that work.
<deryck> abentley: thanks!
<deryck> micahg: trying to recall who's on yellow squad to confirm for sure. :-)
<micahg> deryck: well, I'd like to discuss with someone, but can't right now
<deryck> micahg: bac or benji can confirm that and explain more if need be.
<micahg> deryck: ok, thanks
<benji> micahg: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/772754 is pertinent
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772754 in Launchpad itself "After better-bug-notification changes, list of bug subscribers is confusing" [High,Triaged]
<micahg> benji: thanks, that includes the issues I was worried about
<cody-somerville> If I'm getting branch notifications via membership in a team subscribed to the branch... if I subscribe myself directly with different notification settings will I still get the notifications from the the former?
<benji> cody-somerville: nope; direct subscriptions supercede structural subscriptions
<cody-somerville> Great, thanks.
<abentley> benji: when I was working on that code, direct subscriptions superseded team subscriptions.
<benji> abentley: is that a correction or an amplification?
<abentley> benji: it might be a correction.  Perhaps your experience with that code is more recent than mine.
<benji> I'm not certain, but my recollection is that direct subscriptions supersede all non-direct subscriptions.
<abentley> benji: Right.  I don't think being subscribed indirectly makes it a structural subscription, though.
<benji> abentley: right, I missed that bit (and I thought he was talking about a bug target/bug not two subscriptions to the same branch)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-05-04
<fmarier> I think that the status on this answer should not be "answered": https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+question/154500
<fmarier> or at the very least someone should translate that last update :)
<lifeless> fmarier: #canonical-isd
<lifeless> fmarier: deals with that product
<fmarier> lifeless: alright, thanks
<StevenK> lifeless: But the last three messages are from *our* PQM bot?
<lifeless> sorry
<wgrant> There may be a few yet to come.
<lifeless> StevenK: see the whiteboard
<StevenK> lifeless: Ah, but why is PQM commenting?
<wgrant> It got an email from spm.
<wgrant> And replied because it is broken.
<wgrant> No idea how the email got to it, though...
<spm> what the...
<spm> oh ffs. I bet I know why.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> It's in isd-hackers?
<wgrant> That's unfortunate.
<spm> I assigned it to them, betcha that sends an email to their pqm.
<StevenK> spm: But it's LP's PQM
<lifeless> hahhahhahahahahahahahaha
<lifeless> StevenK: its not all that isolated
<StevenK> Ah, right
<wgrant> launchpad-pqm is in isd-hackers.
<StevenK> Pity
<wgrant> Possibly because of shipit/sso.
<spm> fmarier: in any event, no. is not answered. have reset that.
<fmarier> spm: thanks
<spm> fmarier: actually - try again on the creation? we do have some juju to fix that. see if I got it right. ??
<wgrant> I wonder how long PQM is going to keep talking to itself.
<spm> forever
<StevenK> Sounds likely
<fmarier> spm: looks like it worked
<fmarier> i'm logged in as dev@mahara.org
<spm> excellent
<chx> hello. we made a payment several hours ago and yet our project (examiner) shows expire in 10 hours.
<lifeless> hi chx
<chx> lifeless: hi!
<lifeless> the uk dudes process that sort of thing I believe
<chx> ah
<lifeless> so in ~ 2 hours should be able to check
<lifeless> IMBW and will enquire
<chx> i also sent a few mails to our intenral folks
<chx> they might have botched this up (forgot to apply voucher?)
<lifeless> could be
<lifeless> I suggest touching base with mrevell in ~1h14m
<chx> ah it's fixed , it was our end. Sorry!
<chx> thanks for launchpad. it's great to work with.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Down/ReadOnly 0800-0930 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Down/ReadOnly 0800-0930 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Down/ReadOnly 0800-0930 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<artfwo> is launchpad having some ppa problems today? i've uploaded a couple of package and they're still in "needs building" status without an estimate of the build start time
<StevenK> artfwo: I think the majority of the PPA buildders are still out performing release duty.
<StevenK> artfwo: Remember, that Natty thing that just happened? :-)
 * henninge backspaces ;-)
<artfwo> right using natty since alpha1 and kinda missed the release :)
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! ready to switch? I am off to lunch.
<adeuring> henninge: sure
<StevenK> artfwo: They should return fairly soon, hopefully.
<artfwo> oh my, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds already shows the oneiric builds underway
<henninge> adeuring: oh, you already did ... ;-)
<adeuring> eah ;)
<henninge> cool
<soren> When can we expect a full set of PPA builders again?
<soren> Can we perhaps do it gradually? Maybe give half of them back so that queue would at least stop growing?
<lamont> <lamont> more ppa builders are in bound (installing as of a few min ago)
<lamont> repeating myself in the right channel, and all that
<wgrant> lamont: !! Thanks!
<lamont> you have more builders noew
<lamont> wgrant: in your copious spare time, I want architecture to show up in the builders() api
<wgrant> lamont: Oh, it doesn't already? I guess we need to expose Processor.
<lamont> it is not.
<lamont>         if opts.arch:
<lamont>             # this is where we check the architecture, and continue if it is not us.
<lamont>             pass    ## There's no way of getting by $arch just yet, you need the name,
<lamont> that's my current scriptage for --arch=
<lamont> in my script
<lamont> and it makes me cry sometimes
<mfraz74> what is the correct way for a browser to state what version of ubuntu it is running?
<davidgiluk> is there any chance of a fix for the persistent oops on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arm-porting-queue    OOPS-1950CF324
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1950CF324
<davidgiluk> it's been broken for a few weeks, and now edge has the same timeout; I believe this is a known issue with that type of search (although I can't remember the issue number)
<deryck> hi davidgiluk.  let me look at bugs we have and see if I can get a sense of what's involved.
<deryck> adeuring, hey, I'll take IRC now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Down/ReadOnly 0800-0930 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<davidgiluk> deryck: Thanks; it's a bit of a pain that one, we use it for the Linaro porting jam as a known-set-of-issues
<deryck> davidgiluk, I think this is that same as bug 757426.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757426 in Launchpad itself "Distribution:+bugs timeout with combinator ALL" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757426
<davidgiluk> deryck: Yeh that looks like it - I remember a bug with a few pages of SQL :-)
<deryck> davidgiluk, let me talk to lifeless when he comes online.  if the fix is involved, perhaps we could raise the timeout on that one view.
<davidgiluk> deryck: Is there a similar view but perhaps less detailed - something that just lists the bugs with that tag but without perhaps say the importance or criticality or anything smart like that ?
<deryck> davidgiluk, no, unfortunately not.
<davidgiluk> ah ok, I was looking for some form of workaround
<deryck> davidgiluk, have you tried the API?  I would guess it times out too, but it's worth trying.
<davidgiluk> maybe, haven't done any API stuff to be honest
<deryck> davidgiluk, boo-yah!  Try:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arm-porting-queue&orderby=-id
<davidgiluk> deryck: Thank you!
<deryck> np
<davidgiluk> deryck: IOU one cookie!
<deryck> heh
<dpm> deryck, henninge, I've just registered a blueprint for a session at UDS to present the upstream imports feature and discuss the plans for enabling it for source packages in Ubuntu. I know you are not attending UDS in person, but I'll subscribe you guys, and it'd be awesome if you could participate remotely. Also, who else is on your squad? I'll subscribe them too to make sure at least one of you guys can make it if possible
<dpm> Anyway, it's https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-launchpad-translations-upstream-imports-presentation-and-plans/
<deryck> dpm, great, thanks. abentley and abel are on the squad too
<deryck> dpm, and flacoste and jml will be there in person.  one of them might like to attend.
<dpm> cool, thanks deryck
<jml> dpm: feel free to invite me & make my attendance necessary.
<dpm> jml, awesome, thanks
<dpm> danilos, same for you if you decide to get the car and come for a couple of days to UDS ;) ^^
<henninge> dpm: the session will have to be held by noon Thursday. I'll be away on Friday and travelling dome of Thursday afternoon.
<dpm> henninge, ok, I'll make sure it's scheduled properly then, thanks!
<dpm> henninge, actually, would you mind registering yourself at https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o for the days you'll be available, even if only remotely? This way the session auto-scheduler will do the job and it's less error prone (so we don't have to schedule sessions manually)
<danilos> dpm, thanks, I'm still pondering if I should drop by :)
<dpm> danilos, come on, I'll buy you a beer or two!
<henninge> dpm: sure
<henninge> dpm, danilos: I was wondering the same thing ...
<danilos> dpm, heh, I am very strongly in favour of coming, just not absolutely sure yet :)
<dpm> thanks henninge (you'd get a drink too! ;)
<danilos> henninge, heh, that'd be cool
<dpm> absolutely
<henninge> danilos: wow, it's only 5 hours by car for you ...
<henninge> dpm: I guess you'd have to ask my manager to send me ;)
<danilos> henninge, 5 hours? I usually do it in 3 :)
<danilos> henninge, it's all highway, 350km, 5h is definitely too much even for others :)
<henninge> danilos: well, google maps said 4:40 ...
<henninge> danilos: do you know where the docs for opening translations are? jtv had found them but I failed to record it.
<danilos> henninge, viamichelin.com is much better for that :)
<danilos> henninge, not sure, sorry
<henninge> danilos: np
<henninge> danilos: viamichelin says 3:57 ;)
<danilos> henninge, yeah, it's closer :)
<henninge> danilos: found it!
<danilos> henninge, cool, where was it? (I tried looking at dev.l.n)
<henninge> danilos: no, it's on the internal wiki
<henninge> https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Translations/UbuntuOpenings
<danilos> henninge, ah
<henninge> danilos: would I use dogfood for step 3?
<danilos> henninge, why not staging?
<danilos> anyway, gotta run, ttyl
<henninge> danilos: bye
<deryck> abentley, hey.  coming up on your shift if you're ready.
<abentley> deryck: yep, I'll be there.
<deryck> abentley, cool.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad Down/ReadOnly 0800-0930 UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: I think we can kill the "Launchpad Down" from the topic, right?
<deryck> abentley, yeah, I think so.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cody-somerville> OOPS-1950CQ433
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1950CQ433
<debfx> abentley: can you recreate the lp:~vcs-imports/pkg-kde-tools/debian branch?
<abentley> debfx: I could, but I think it would make more sense if you request it.  That way, the new one will be owned by you or whatever team of yours is appropriate.
<debfx> abentley: ok will do, thanks for your help
<abentley> debfx: No problem.
<joey> abentley: hello!
<joey> I found a bug
<abentley> joey: hello!
<joey> abentley: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o?searchtext=%25
<joey> abentley: There's a blueprint scheduled for UDS on the 11th that appears to have a % sign in it according to the summit folks. I was trying to find it and found that oops
<abentley> joey: Since it produces an oops, if you file a bug, we'll mark it critical.
<joey> abentley: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/777357
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 777357 in Launchpad itself "Searches containing a percent sign generates an oops" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2011-05-05
<davidstrauss> lifeless, When, exactly, did it become acceptable for Ubuntu/Launchpad admins to reply with dismissive, pre-fab responses to legitimate tickets? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/775842
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775842 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution crashes when a user changes an account to IMAP+ and clicks OK before the preferences panel changes tabs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<davidstrauss> There's pretty much no way to piss me off and send me hunting for a different distro than this sort of corporate dumbness.
<lifeless> so, I find those responses pretty annoying myself
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I included quite precise reproduction instructions.
<lifeless> I can see that
<lifeless> theres a couple of possibilities
<davidstrauss> lifeless, Who can I talk to change this sort of dismissive policy?
<lifeless> the ubuntu bug squad
<ScottK> That's pretty standard for Pedro.
<lifeless> brian murray is a good person to start with
<ScottK> (and I agree pretty infuriating)
<lifeless> ScottK: he pissed my dad off totally with a similar thing
<davidstrauss> lifeless, This is only going to drive away Ubuntu users. I'm also not a big fan of having to play hunt to file bug reports for Ubuntu without looking for the "no redirect" link
<StevenK> lifeless: As an aside, I think it's awesome your father is filing bugs.
<lifeless> StevenK: *was*. See prior comment.
<StevenK> Ah
<davidstrauss> Regardless of anything else, the correct bug state for this sort of response is "incomplete," not "invalid."
<lifeless> he now emails me because the reception his bugs get is sufficiently poor he can't be assed.
<StevenK> :-/
<lifeless> davidstrauss: so, I agree.
<lifeless> davidstrauss: what pedro wants I think is the crashdump you should be able to generate which is -extremely- useful for diagnosing issues like this.
<lifeless> I think the presentation and nuance around this is easy to get wrong.
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I agree, but making it "Invalid" is pretty much saying, "bugger off."
<lifeless> Ubuntu bugsquad really is the folk driving this; most actual devs are pretty solid about working from clear instructions rather than crash reports.
<ScottK> I think people who do a lot of triage often lose sight of the fact that good bug metrics are only meaningful if they are based on shit not being broken.
<davidstrauss> If the standard is that I'm *required* to submit this sort of crash dump, then that should be more clear.
<wgrant> davidstrauss: I believe the motivation for closing it is that it's easier to file a new bug with the crash data than it is to add it to an existing one. But I think it's fairly easy to add it to an existing one too...
<lifeless> ubuntu-bug bugnumber
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<lifeless> IIRC if you have a crash for the package, will attach it. IMBW
<wgrant> ubuntu-bug is the way you should be filing bugs.
<wgrant> Not directly through the web UI.
<ScottK> We disabled apport for KDE packages and use the upstream bug reporting tool to report bugs in the KDE bug tracker.  Nothing against LP, but Kubuntu doesn't have the people to manage the bugs and then when regular bug squad people 'helped' it wasn't particularly helpful.
<davidstrauss> wgrant, Whatever was supposed to happen with apport didn't happen when Evolution crashed on me.
<wgrant> davidstrauss: I believe it's disabled by default after release. The comment in the bug gives instructions for reenabling it.
<wgrant> (it would be nice to leave it on, but that would result in a *lot* of bugs)
<lifeless> davidstrauss: apport-collect apparently
<lifeless> (just been man page spelunking)
<lifeless> davidstrauss: so I think there are two issues; lets get this report back on track, and the social issue really does need folk affected speaking up
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I agree, and thanks for helping out here.
<lifeless> davidstrauss: have a look in /var/crash/
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I did. Nothing there.
<lifeless> if you have an evo* crash file, then 'apport-collect 775842' might do what you need
<davidstrauss> lifeless, I'll take care of collecting crash data if I can reproduce it. (Unfortunately, the race condition went away once I turned on Evolution debugging.)
<lifeless> -win-
<davidstrauss> lifeless, Where can I send feedback on the social side of this.
<davidstrauss> ?
<spm> more to the point, where can I +1 davidstrauss's feedback. :-)
<lifeless> bdmurray
<lifeless> uhm
<ScottK> lifeless: Will you be at UDS?
<lifeless> possibly file a bug but I suspect it would be invalidated; you could go straight to the developer council
<lifeless> where by developer I'm not sure which board would be right, so I'm being generic
<lifeless> ScottK: no; my wife and I are expecting soon - I'm not travelling this year basically
<ScottK> lifeless: Congratulations (both on the impending arrival and avoiding the long flight)
<lifeless> :)
<spm> the rest of us are just hanging for the inevitable nic change: s/lifeless/lifefull/ ;-)
<ScottK> davidstrauss: I moved it from invalid to incomplete.
<ScottK> We'll see if that starts a 'dialogue'.
<davidstrauss> ScottK, Thanks. In the mean time, I'll try and reproduce this in a way to get the dump files.
<ScottK> It's been a while now since anyone at Canonical accused me of being a poisonus personality, so this could be fun.
<davidstrauss> ScottK, lol
<micahg> the reason why that's marked invalid as opposed to incomplete is because it's supposed to produce a new bug w/the crash report
<micahg> I think it was just an error on pedro's part in this specific instance
<davidstrauss> micahg, I realize that, but the workflow should be "new -> incomplete -> duplicate" if that happens
<micahg> davidstrauss: with the volume of bugs we go through, it's usually easier to ignore the first one
<micahg> ugh, that came out wrong
<micahg> it's easier to close the old one and not have to worry about marking it a duplicate later
<davidstrauss> micahg, So set it to "incomplete" and let it expire if I don't follow up with either a new one or additional info
<micahg> davidstrauss: there's a bugsquad meeting tomorrow I think in #ubuntu-meeting at 17:00 UTC, you're welcome to discuss your ideas there
<davidstrauss> micahg, I'm also convinced this wasn't just a mistake on Pedro's part considering the "I'm closing this bug report..." comment at the end.
<ScottK> micahg: This is standard fair for Pedro.
<micahg> davidstrauss: yeah, I didn't notice that it crashes, that's why he asked for the crash report so that a proper backtrace could be found
<ScottK> fair/fare
 * ScottK is personally convinced that bugsquad thinks the goal is zero bugs, not working software.
<micahg> ScottK: I've been on the receiving end of these as well
<micahg> ScottK: I don't think so, but we're almost at 100k open bugs w/out many more people to go through them
<davidstrauss> micahg, But there's a world of difference between, "It's unlikely we can reproduce or solve this issue unless you provide X. Marking this bug as incomplete in the hope that it gets added." and "Your bug fails to meet my personal standards. Invalid."
<ScottK> And with automatic bug expiry, in 60 days it amounts to the same thing.
<micahg> davidstrauss: I would suggest if you're available to come to the meeting tomorrow, unfortunately, I will not be there
<davidstrauss> When marked as "invalid," it also reduces almost any chance anyone else will stuble upon my bug as the issue *they* encountered, too.
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<davidstrauss> This behavior smacks of Pedro treating the bug queue as his personal inbox.
<davidstrauss> micahg, I'll add the meeting to my calendar. Fortunately, the calendar doesn't seem to be crashing on me in Evolution. ;-)
<micahg> davidstrauss: no, this was a policy agreed on previously, policies can be changed with good reason (or sometimes w/out good reason), so I would suggest coming to the meeting and airing your grievances in a polite manner there since that's the forum where a change in policy can most likely be had
<ScottK> micahg: There's a policy that bugs which lack crash information should be marked invalid?
 * davidstrauss also thinks it's odd for the official policy to have such semantic mismatch with Launchpad's workflow
<micahg> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment
<ScottK> micahg: That is just insane.
<ScottK> It's almost as if we don't actually want users.
<ScottK> That would also help keep the bug count low, BTW.
<micahg> ScottK: without a stacktrace most crash reports are useless
<ScottK> micahg: So mark it incomplete and tell them how to add the data.
<ScottK> Incomplete, please help is a lot more socially inviting than closing the bug.
<micahg> ScottK: BTW, this was implemented before the auto expiring of bugs, now it might make sense to do that, also idk if the retracer will work on bugs where crash reports are added, they need to be private by default and most of the bugs are public
<ScottK> Treating incomplete bugs as invalid is just wrong.
<ScottK> I've made it a policy to completely ignore bug squad and it's policies for the last few years.  I think this supports that being a good policy.
<spiv> Surely the retracer can be made to work with that case if it doesn't already?  It would seem to be a shame to ignore data added via ubuntu-bug --update-report
<micahg> spiv: yes, but you can't make a bug private with restricted subscribers again, the policy makes sense
<micahg> at least as far as requiring a new bug for a crash, how to handle the old one can be debated
<ScottK> I think invalid and incomplete have very clear definitions and it's clear which one this is.
<lifeless> micahg: why require a new bug?
<lifeless> micahg: apport is completely capable of attaching data to an existing bug
<StevenK> lifeless: Except when the existing bug is private and you didn't report it.
<lifeless> StevenK: not at all the case here, as you know
<spiv> lifeless: see micahg's reply to me; apport can't attach a private crash dump to an existing public dump
<lifeless> so, making a bug private *should* restrict the subscribers
<spiv> s/public dump/public bug/
<lifeless> bug 181329
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 181329 in Launchpad itself "Choose which implicit subscribers should be explicitly subscribed when marking a bug private" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181329
<micahg> lifeless: if you fix that bug, that would change quite a few things :)
<micahg> lifeless: BTW, do you want OOPS reports still?
<wgrant> micahg: For package copying?
<micahg> wgrant: I've been hitting them at various times, builder list has been very common lately
<wgrant> Hmm.
<lifeless> micahg: we do see them in the reports
<lifeless> but as always if there isn't a filed bug, file one
<micahg> lifeless: k, will keep check them then
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I see the import queue for a given program in LP without importing something myself to get the link?
<henninge> trijntje: the translations import queue?
<trijntje> henninge, yes
<henninge> trijntje: https://translations.launchpad.net/program/+imports
<trijntje> henninge, thanks a lot! I've been trying to do stuf with the url, but I couldnt get it right
<henninge> trijntje: you can also get there the clicky way.
<henninge> There is a link on http://translations.launchpad.net/program AFIAK.
<trijntje> henninge, cool, so I was just looking in the wrong place, thanks again
<henninge> trijntje: pleasure ;)
<Laibsch> the list of subscribers in bug 713922 is empty and apparently not only when I look at it.  Apparently this is the case for all gtk bugs.  Is that a bug in Launchpad itself?  A known one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 713922 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "network-manager left-click menu doesn't always show in multi-head setup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713922
<henninge> Laibsch: having a look
<Laibsch> cool, thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> Laibsch: are you aware of bug 777766?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 777766 in Launchpad itself "the list of subscribers for gtk bugs is empty" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777766
<Laibsch> yes, I am
<Laibsch> I filed it ;-)
<henninge> Laibsch: I wondered if you did ... ;-)
<henninge> Laibsch: so I guess you have your answer in wgrant's comment.
<Laibsch> yes, thanks
<Laibsch> I only saw it now
<Laibsch> thanks guys
<Laibsch> bye
<henninge> Laibsch: it's set to Critical, so it should not be too long before it gets worked on.
<Laibsch> yeah, I saw that with some satisfaction
<Laibsch> I'd hope all my bugs would be set to critical ;-)
<wgrant> You just have to file the right ones :)
<henninge> Launchpad has 235 Critical bugs which we try to drive to zero currently.
<Laibsch> well, actually I could do that myself for quite a number of them, hehe
<Laibsch> wgrant: bugs affecting me are always critical :-D
<Laibsch> probably true for any iteration of "me"
<henninge> ;-)
<Laibsch> bye
<maxb> shipova is stuck - https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2525566 - Can someone stab it?
<wgrant> maxb: Stabbed.
<wgrant> Successfully, too.
<maxb> wgrant: Hmm. Well, if you define the builder disabling itself as "successful" :-/
<wgrant> maxb: Yeah, it went a bit bad after I said that :(
<wgrant> I have poked lamont to poke it harder.
<wgrant> But that build is no longer stuck.
<maxb> bohrium looks in need of stabbing too - https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2521325
<maxb> Hmm... the Launchpad builders unpack a chroot tarball fresh for every build, right?
<wgrant> Bah, why is bohrium backk?
<wgrant> It is not meant to be here, for exactly that reason.
<wgrant> It hangs.
<wgrant> maxb: Yes.
<maxb> Seems like we could save a lot of build time by teaching lp's sbuild to not purge the packages from the chroots after each build
<bigjools> maxb, wgrant: only the virtual builders, the non-virts keep a cache
<maxb> a cached what?
<wgrant> bigjools: They still unpack it fresh.
<wgrant> bigjools: They just don't redownload it.
<wgrant> maxb: Yes :(
<wgrant> But sbuild.
<bigjools> oh, *unpack*
<maxb> natty's in-archive sbuild understands not to do this for disposable chroots
<wgrant> For virt builders we should indeed not purge.
<wgrant> maxb: Yes, but our sbuild is forked from dak's from 2004 or so :)
<maxb> Somehow I knew you were going to say that :-/
<bigjools> when you say "not purge the packages" do you mean to save time apt-get updateing?
<wgrant> bigjools: Save time at the end of the build.
<wgrant> At the moment it finishes building, then decides to clean up the chroot by removing all the build-deps.
<wgrant> ... and then the VM is destroyed 5 seconds after that's done.
<bigjools> ah right, yeah that's useless in a VM
<maxb> What purpose does it serve on non-virt?
<wgrant> maxb: Stopping daemons, for one, but then the kill-everything-in-the-chroot bit should catch them.
<wgrant> So it may be pointless there too.
<bigjools> it could be optimised for sure
<deryck> adeuring, I'll take IRC now, and we can do our call now, too.  If you're ready.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<adeuring> deryck: and, let's do the call now
<deryck> ok
<Sweetshark> Hi there, would there be a way to join/merge projects on LP? https://launchpad.net/df-libreoffice and https://launchpad.net/libreoffice are a bit unfortunate esp. as df-libreoffice has the better name, but little activity.
<mortenoh> hi, anyone here ever used the "upgrade format" feature on launchpad? it has been stuck in upgrade mode for over 30 hours now...
<wschaub> I'm working on getting launchpad-buildd going on an arm machine (to support arm builds) I know this channel isnt arm specific but I'm basically looking for where I can find the "buildd-slave-chroot-tool" mentioned in the readme in the launchpad-buildd source dir for making a chroot tarball for launchpad-buildd. is that README out of date? or is there some package I need to install. I cant find it in the launchpad source tree.
<wschaub> is it safe to use pbuilder to generate a chroot tar for it instead?
<deryck> abentley, I am calls, can you help some of the folks here?  ^^
<deryck> abentley, I'll swap you time later.
<abentley> deryck: sure.
<abentley> Sweetshark: I don't think there's a way to merge projects on Launchpad, but you could write a script to migrate all bugs from one project to the other, for example.
<abentley> mortenoh: I can investigate.  What branch were you upgrading?
<mortenoh> abentley: https://code.launchpad.net/~dhis2-devs-core/dhis2/trunk
<mortenoh> abentley: (we also have a question on #156031)
<kyleN> deryck, ping
<deryck> hi kyleN. on call, and then I can help you.  sorry.
<kyleN> deryck, thx ping me when you can
<abentley> mortenoh: FWICT, the operation was terminated abnormally.  I'm trying to determine why.
<mortenoh> abentley: ok, thank you
<lamont> wgrant: I stabbed both
<SqRt7744> Could someone explain to me how to get an application uploaded to my ppa to compile for both 10.10 *and* 11.04? I tried uploading it twice, once with "maverick" in the name and once with "natty", which kinda worked (at least the rejection note for the second upload mentioned the correct version)... the rejection claimed "already exists .. but uploaded version has different contents"
<bigjools> SqRt7744: you need to either upload 2 versions, or use the copy-package menu
<bigjools> pool-based repos won't let you have >1 binary of the same version
<SqRt7744> bigjools, will look, thanks. where is this copy-package menu of which you speak?
<bigjools> SqRt7744: look at the top right of the PPA +packages page
<bigjools> you can copy intra-archive to a new series, it copies the same binaries into the other series
 * bigjools really needs to make this a FAQ
<SqRt7744> bigjools, aaahhh... cool.
<SqRt7744> common question I take it?
<bigjools> very
<SqRt7744> problem solved. Cool. Impressed.
<SqRt7744> thanks  :-)
<deryck> kyleN, Hi.  sorry about that.  what's up?
<kyleN> deryck, side channel please
<abentley> mortenoh: Okay, it looks like the upgrade took more than an hour, and the database dropped the connection.  So we weren't able to indicate the operation was complete.
<mortenoh> abentley: so, did the upgrade complete successful?
<abentley> mortenoh: It looks like it would have.  I can check what the format is.
<mortenoh> abentley: are you able to clear the upgrade notice on the trunk?
<abentley> mortenoh: I can have it done, but it may take a little while.
<mortenoh> abentley: ok, thats fine.. :) thanks for the help
<abentley> mortenoh: The format is 2a, so it looks like the upgrade succeeded.
<abentley> mortenoh: You're welcome.
<mortenoh> abentley: good, how will this affect current local branches that are in the old format?
<abentley> mortenoh: if they were in an old rich-root format like --1.14-rich-root, you'll be able to push and pull, and the data will be upgraded on the fly.
<abentley> mortenoh: if they were in a non-rich-root format, they will need to be upgraded before they can interoperate.
<mortenoh> abentley: we were using the version that was compatible with 0.93
<mortenoh> abentley: version 6
<mortenoh> abentley: Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)
<abentley> mortenoh: You'll need to upgrade.
<mortenoh> abentley: ok, thanks. I will let the developers know (I'm assuming this is a simple bzr upgrade job)
<abentley> mortenoh: Yes, it is.
<mortenoh> abentley: ok, good. Thanks again for your help.
<abentley> mortenoh: You're welcome.
<abentley> mortenoh: I filed this bug to track the root cause: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/777958
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 777958 in Launchpad itself "branch upgrade jobs keep transaction open" [Critical,Triaged]
<abentley> lamont: do you know the answer to wschaub's question, "I'm basically looking for where I can find the "buildd-slave-chroot-tool" mentioned in the readme in the launchpad-buildd source dir for making a chroot tarball..."
<lamont> abentley: lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts
<abentley> lamont: Thanks!
<lamont> which, if launchpad-buildd lived in its own project, ....
<abentley> wschaub: lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts
<wschaub> thanks.
<wschaub> why wouldn't that stuff just be under lib/canonical/buildd in the launchpad tree in the first place?
<mortenoh> abentley: ok, good. We did have a lot of weird stuff happen before this event (we suddenly had negative revisions on our branch, which really messed up bzr). We did fix it pushing a slightly older revision on to the branch though (using push --overwrite), and it seems ok now. Not sure if it was related.
<abentley> mortenoh: from what I see, it doesn't look related.
<abentley> thumper: just noticed that the job ID has hit 8.2M.  Cool, eh?
<deryck[lunch]> abentley, tag. :-)
<abentley> deryck[lunch]: ack
* deryck[lunch] changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<thumper> abentley: yeah, that is pretty cool
<chrisccoulson> could someone please block this users account: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bil65klo3
<chrisccoulson> he's filling bugs with spam
<chrisccoulson> i've had nearly 50 e-mails in the last 20 minutes or so
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, 70 e-mails and counting now
#launchpad 2011-05-06
<wschaub> I've followed the instructions at https://dev.launchpad.net/Running and also https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally however I have no idea how to make launchpad know about arm so that I can register my armel launchpad-buildd from the web interface. anyone have any ideas?
<wschaub> trying to put an arm chroot into the librarian like in the soyuz page just tells me that that arch does not exist and kicks me back to the shell.
<wgrant> Does https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu/natty/+addport give you an ARM processor option?
<wgrant> wschaub: ^^
<wschaub> wgrant: let me try that.
<wschaub> yes.
<wgrant> wschaub: Add a new armel DistroArchSeries to your desired series using that form.
<wgrant> wschaub: And you should see an ARM option on https://launchpad.dev/builders/+new
<wschaub> great I will let you know if I have any more problems. I just want to get to the point where I can start throwing things at a bunch of builders (Efika MX smarttops)
<wgrant> wschaub: I tried using my smartbook as a builder a few months ago... it sort of wasn't very happy about it, but I didn't try very hard.
<wgrant> It was very slow :(
<wgrant> Unsurprisingly.
<wgrant> But OMAP4 devices are a bit happier.
<wschaub> i must have done something wrong https://launchpad.dev/builders/+new doesnt have arm in the dropdown.
<wschaub> do I have to restart launchpad or something?
<wgrant> wschaub: Are you using the DB with sampledata, or a fresh one bootstrapped using one of my scripts?
<wgrant> (HowToUseSoyuzLocally uses sampledata)
<wschaub> most likely the sampledata.
<wgrant> Ah, I see, the sampledata doesn't actually have an ARM processor, just a processor family.
<wgrant> INSERT INTO processor (family, name, title, description) VALUES (5, 'armel', 'ARM', 'ARM');
<wgrant> Then it should appear on /builders/+new
<wschaub> any other pitfalls I'm likely to run into? (working with the database now)
<wgrant> You'll need to use ports.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com in the external dependencies field of your PPA.
<wgrant> But that's about it.
<wschaub> I've been using pbuilder up to this point and havent done anything with launchpad yet (until now)
<wschaub> sweet well its registered and the librarian took my chroot tarball.
<wschaub> now I just need to feed it something.
<wgrant> wschaub: Great. I wrote most of that page, so can probably clarify anything for you.
<wschaub> you meantioned a bootstrap script should I be using that to set up launchpad/soyuz instead?
<wgrant> Right, as you've probably noticed the default DB has lots of sample data in it.
<wgrant> Which is often not desired.
<wgrant> lp:~wgrant/launchpad/bootstrap-db-from-scratch has scripts to bootstrap an empty DB into a state where Ubuntu exists and PPAs are usable.
<wgrant> Without all the extra cruft.
<wschaub> will that clear out the current database that I got by running make schema?
<wgrant> The branch changes make schema to create an empty DB. So you'll need to rerun make schema.
<wgrant> It also probably doesn't work any more. Let's see.
<wschaub> so what format do I use for the add ppa depdendency field?
<wschaub> to get ports.ubuntu.com  added in to a new ppa?
<wgrant> wschaub: On +admin, not +edit, you'll see an "External dependencies" textarea warning that it is to only be used by OEM migrations.
<wgrant> Add something like 'deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports %(series) main restricted universe multiverse'
<wgrant> wschaub: lp:~wgrant/launchpad/bootstrap-db-from-scratch works again now. make schema, utilities/bootstrap-lp-db $YOURUSERNAME, utilities/populate-ubuntu-from-scratch.py, then make run and you can log in as $YOURUSERNAME@example.com:test.
<wgrant> You probably want to alter populate-ubuntu-from-scratch to add armel too.
<wgrant> start-dev-soyuz is OK to use, but don't try soyuz-sampledata-setup after you've run this :)
<wschaub> I'm also not too familar with bzr how to i change my branch to yours?
<wgrant> bzr merge lp:~wgrant/launchpad/boostrap-db-from-scratch
<wschaub> cool. I will try that in just a moment. I'm trying to upload bc to a PPA and see if it will successfully build.
<aber> Yes, the launchpad build farm is back. nice. :)
<wschaub> great. now I'm running into problems with gpg. is there anyway to turn that off? (or a quick way to set up the correct stuff so I can upload to a PPA and get this over with?)
<wgrant> wschaub: Where'd you get the error?
<wschaub> uploading to the ppa with dput, hrm wait a moment, its using launchpad.net
<wschaub> I guess I have to use something other than ppa:
<wschaub> to hit the local launchpad.
<wgrant> See 'Upload a source to the PPA' on HowToUseSoyuzLocally.
<wgrant> You'll see -C absolutely-anyyhing in the process-upload commandline there -- that accepts unsigned uploads.
<wschaub> Ok, looks like the soyuz services werent running, now it says its successfully uploaded and i get a traceback that says that /var/tmp/poppy/incoming/.lock no such file or directory.
<wgrant> wschaub: Did you follow the first instruction in 'Upload a source to the PPA' -- running process-upload.py before you upload?
<wschaub> I missed that one..
<wschaub> trying again.
<wschaub> grrr. now the vm seems to have frozen just a mo.
<wgrant> Heh.
<wschaub> ok so its back up now. but it thinks I've uploaded that package already.
<wgrant> Add the -f option to dput.
<wschaub> ok, no traceback. now to run the other scripts.
<wschaub> I'm guessing I can run those in cron or something every so often to have this happen automatically ?
<wgrant> Right.
<wschaub> witing for the first script to finish, this is really slow on my athlon X2.
<wschaub> hrm or maybe its just decided to not respond again... I guess could be running out of memoory in the Vm or something.
<wschaub> its only got like 512MB of ram allocated to it.
<wschaub> I mean I cant even get anything on the virtualbox console.
<wschaub> this is the only way I have to test this stuff currently.
<StevenK> wschaub: 512 is painfully small for Launchpad
<wschaub> how much do I need? more than 1GB?
<wschaub> all right round 3 with 1380MB allocated to the VM which is about all I can do. I will see if I can get some extra swap on as well.
<steev> wschaub: natty? try enabling zram
<wgrant> wschaub: i386 or amd64?
<wgrant> You can probably get away with 1GB on i386, just.
<wgrant> amd64 will need more.
<wschaub> its i386.
<wgrant> You could also kill the test keyserver to free up a bit of RAM.
<wschaub> I have an ancient second hand desktop running lucid + virtualbox a smarttop and a smartbook to test with and thats about it.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wschaub> I think its a 1gz atholn X2 with maybe 2GB of ram.
<wschaub> ok now about to run scripts/process-upload.py /var/tmp/poppy -C absolutely-anything -vvv hopefully it will work this time.
<wschaub> didn't lock up. trying the last few steps.
<wschaub> hopefully my efika will come to life.
<lifeless> steev: zram?
<wschaub> crap.
<wschaub> let me find someplace to paste what I got.
<wschaub> I'm guessing I set up the PPA wrong or something.
<StevenK> wschaub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<wschaub> http://pastebin.com/sHrSJ8hz
<wschaub> sorry already pasted it there.
<wschaub> I can repaste to pastebin.ubuntu.com if thats required.
<StevenK> No, it's fine.
<StevenK> Your upload path isn't right
<StevenK> The path itself determines where your upload is targetted -- name16/foo means the foo release of the name16 distribution -- and name16 doesn't exist as a distribution.
<wschaub> ok so its not the same as the ppa path then.
<wschaub> what would be a more correct path for that then?
<wschaub> the page for the ppa just says "dput ppa:name16/foo <source.changes> "
<wschaub> on the launchpad.dev
<StevenK> I think you're missing a ~
<wgrant> Ah, yeah, I wrote the lpdev dput.cf target to work for anything, not just PPAs.
<StevenK> ppa:~name16/foo/ubuntu
<wgrant> So you need the ~
<wgrant> (see HowToUseSoyuzLocally)
<lifeless> which all ppas should need, honestly.
<StevenK> lifeless: This is a locally-hosted instance
<wgrant> StevenK: Even so.
<wgrant> The ppa upload target should be ppa:~user/ppa, so we can actually have project PPAs at some point.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603958/
<wgrant> wschaub: Hm, did you use soyuz-sampledata-setup?
<wschaub> will it break anything any more if i do that and then re-run that last command?
<wgrant> You should not run it twice.
<wschaub> I hope it doesnt remove the arm stuff from the db. 9I may not have run it pretty sure I didn't run it, I assumed make schema took care of that)
<wschaub> crap, Ok so I think its puking because I tried to set up natty in the launchpad UI earlier.
<wschaub> quick way to just nuke the database and start over from scratch?
<wgrant> Right. You probably want to wipe it all and start again (maybe with my branch to get a clean dB)
<wschaub> worth a shot since things are totally fubar now.
<wgrant> The sampledata is designed for testing the web UI, not for using in a real Soyuz environment.
<wschaub> so run bzr merge lp:~wgrant/launchpad/boostrap-db-from-scratch and then run make schema and I have a fresh db?
<wschaub> or do I have to go through and drop all the postgres databases by hand?
<wgrant> wschaub: Yes. That bootstrap-lp-db and populate-ubuntu-from-scratch
<wgrant> s/That/Then/
<wgrant> make schema will drop them for you.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603961/
<wschaub> thats from trying to do the merge.
<wgrant> wschaub: s/boostrap/bootstrap/
<wschaub> thats better.
<wschaub> so now run make schema and then /utilities/populate-ubuntu-from-scratch.py ?
<wgrant> bootstrap-lp-db needs to be run before populate-ubuntu-from-scratch
<wgrant> So: make schema, bootstrap-lp-db, populate-ubuntu-from-scratch
<wschaub> ok, I assume I have to insert into that table to make it know arm exists as well.
<wschaub> at the end of all that.
<wgrant> wschaub: Edit populate-ubuntu-from-scratch.
<wgrant> wschaub: You can see where it adds amd64.
<wgrant> Add armel there too.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603966/ that look kosher ?
<wschaub> or do i have armel in the wrong place.
<wgrant> wschaub: You need to create a new ProcessorFamily, Processor, and then call newArch.
<wschaub> sso that + later on where we have parent.newArch('amd64', x64, True, ubuntu.owner, True)
<wschaub> the same thing with 'armel', arm ...
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> The only name that really matters is the first argument to newArch, which must be 'armel'.
<wschaub> isnt the second argument the object we created earlier?
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> But I mean, you can call them all 'arm' or 'armel' or whatever.
<wgrant> As long as you get the architecturetag in the first argument of newArch to match what Ubuntu wants, which is 'armel'.
<wschaub> ok I will go ahead and add that extra line then.
<wschaub> that section of the python script now looks like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603967/
<wgrant> wschaub: As long as you're also creating a ProcessorFamily, looks good.
<wschaub> what you see is all I changed.
<wgrant> Like 5 has 'family=arm', but you've not created the arm family yet.
<wgrant> sigh. s/Like/Line/
<wschaub> Ok I see it just a bit further above.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603968/
<wschaub> ok hopefully thats all of the bits that matter in the paste this time.
<wgrant> wschaub: Looks fine.
<wschaub> guess we will find out.
<wschaub> no errors, now to run LP and log in.
<wschaub> yeah, and the logging in part is a problem.
<wschaub> what does this thing use as the default login?
<wgrant> USERNAME@example.com:test
<wgrant> Where USERNAME is what you gave to bootstrap-lp-db.
<wschaub> yep works.
<wgrant> That's the sole user in the system, and it's a member of ~admins.
<wgrant> So it has full power.
<wschaub> so now I create a ppa under that account, register a builder and restart the running soyuz locally ommiting the sample data stuff.
<wgrant> You'll need to add a chroot too.
<wschaub> right, thats the librarian step, I have an arm chroot for that.
<wschaub> havent gotten that far yet.
<wschaub> ok, chroot added (at least I think so, it didn't complain)
<wschaub> dput -u lpdev:~wschaub/ppa bc_1.06.95-2_armel.changes ?
<wgrant> _armel? Do you mean _source?
<wschaub> thats the only changes file I have, I ran the bc package through pbuilder and I'm working on what it spit out in the result directory.
<wgrant> Ah. You need to use 'debuild -S -sa' in the package source dir.
<wgrant> You need to upload a source, not binaries.
<wschaub> right, just have to prepare that.
<wschaub> ok uploaded
<wschaub> running scripts/process-upload.py /var/tmp/poppy -C absolutely-anything -vvv
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603969/
<wgrant> wschaub: Your changelog says 'unstable', which isn't an Ubuntu series name.
<wschaub> so change it to natty and re-upload?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wschaub> ok.
<wschaub> format 1.0 is not permitted in natty.
<wschaub> any way to just do this with a .dsc file instead?
<ScottK> wschaub: Why do you say that?
<ScottK> (format 1.0)
<wschaub> bc_1.06.95-2.dsc: format '1.0' is not permitted in natty.
<wschaub> thats what the script bombs out on.
<wschaub> I can paste the whole thing.
<ScottK> Source format 1.0 is allowed.
<ScottK> That's not the actual problem.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603970/
<ScottK> I'm not familiar with LP internals, so I've no idea about that, but the assertion that source format 1.0 is not allowed in Natty is incorrect.
 * wschaub pulls out more hair. 
<wschaub> I didn't even want to use launchpad, someone else wants me to set up a builder image that works with launchpad though. I would have been just fine with a perl script that called pbuilder.
<wschaub> either way I've spent too much time on this to quit now.
<ScottK> First rule of project management is that sunk costs are irrelevant.
<ScottK> Probably not what you want to hear right now though.
<wschaub> not really, (what I want to hear is "ok, go ahead and write that perl script instead")
<wschaub> until then I have to find a way to get this up and running.
<ScottK> I suspect you need to take a step back and make sure you understand the process for preparing and uploading manually better, but that's just me.
<StevenK> I suspect the bootstrapping has missed a table
<ScottK> I'd go with StevenK's suspicion over mine.
<StevenK> It's been an awfully long time since I thought about source format rules in the codebase ...
<wschaub> StevenK: anything I can do about that? I'm guessing youve been following the discuession so far.
<StevenK> I'm having trouble remembering the runes
<wgrant> wschaub: INSERT INTO sourcepackageformatselection (distroseries, format) SELECT id, 0 FROM distroseries;
<StevenK> Oh, and 0 is a DBItem for 1.0?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> 1 is 3.0 (quilt), 2 is 3.0 (native).
<wschaub> just a mo while I do that. hopefully you can fix your script to take care of that. my goal is to document how to set this all up, not just get it working on my vm once.
<wgrant> Yeah, I'll add that and armel to the scrip.t
<wgrant> It was written before sourcepackageformatselection eixsted.
<wschaub> Would be glad to share the document too once I have it all verified working. (no reason for someone else to pull their hair out)
<wschaub> ok, done
<wschaub> now to try again.
<wschaub> ok didnt choke like before but I think its my fault now. "cant build requested arch any"
<wgrant> That normally means the chroot is missing.
<wgrant> You added it to the right series?
<wschaub> I used scripts/ftpmaster-tools/manage-chroot.py -s natty -a armel add -f ~/chroot-ubuntu-natty-armel.tar.bz2
<wgrant> And you're uploading to natty?
<wgrant> Ah, I see the problem.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu/natty/armel/+admin -- check 'PPA support available'
<wschaub> yep was unchecked.
<wgrant> The armel/sourcepackageformatselection is now in my branch.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603980/ is this success?
<wgrant> wschaub: That is success.
<wschaub> I'm gussing I run scripts/publish-distro.py -C next
<wgrant> You should see a build in the queue.
<wgrant> Or on the builder.
<wgrant> ./scripts/publish-distro.py -vv --ppa
<wgrant> No need for -C for PPAs.
<wschaub> says its waiting to build.
<wschaub> the command you gave me bombed though.
<wschaub> pasting now.
<wgrant> What was the error?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603981/
<StevenK> Heh, no publisher config
<wgrant> Ahh, no PublisherConfig. That was added a couple of months ago.
<wgrant> Yeah.
 * wgrant finds the right paths.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.dev/ubuntu/+pubconf
<wgrant> root directory should be /var/tmp/archive
<wgrant> base URL http://archive.launchpad.dev/
<wgrant> Copy base URL also http://archive.launchpad.dev/
<wschaub> ok. re-running the script after updating on that page.
<wschaub> looking better http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603982/
<wgrant> Success. If you look in http://ppa.launchpad.dev/ you should see your PPA.
<wgrant> And populate-ubuntu-from-scratch now adds the publisher config automatically.
<wschaub> the builder is still idle though.
<wgrant> That's upsetting.
<wgrant> Is the builder set to be virtual?
<wgrant> Check the 'Virtualized' flag, and enter any garbage for the host field, since it's not a real virtualised host.
<wgrant> But PPAs want something that at least looks like it's virtualised.
<wschaub> yeah i unchecked virtual thinking that would be a problem.
<wgrant> The dev config replaces the usual virt reset command with echo.
<wgrant> In production it SSHs into the host to kill and restart the VM.
<wgrant> So the VM host field doesn't matter in a dev instance, as long as it's set to something.
<wschaub> ok so I set it to virtual and set the hostname as foo for the vm host.
<wschaub> I think I will check the log on the builde to see what if anything has been said to it.
<wgrant> tail -f /var/tmp/development-buildd-manager.log
<wgrant> (buildd-manager is started by start-dev-soyuz, and is the thing that talks to the slaves)
<wschaub> ok I will paste that in a second. /var/log/launchpad-buildd/default.log doesnt seem to have much useful info in it.
<wschaub> other than a bunch of post requests with no ral info.
<wgrant> They should be every 15 seconds, and still happening now?
<wschaub> waiting. nope.
<wgrant> Maybe buildd-manager died after the multitude of DB drops.
<wgrant> Is it still running?
<wgrant> Production sort of doesn't have to cope with DB drops very often :)
<wschaub> what can I grep for with ps -ef ?
<wgrant> grep buildd-manager
<wschaub> yeah not running.
<wgrant> ps aux | grep keyserver
<wgrant> ps aux | grep poppy
<wgrant> (those two and buildd-manager are what start-dev-soyuz runs... best to kill all three and run start-dev-soyuz again)
<wschaub> ok killed the last two (buildd-manger was dead already) and its re-starting now.
<wschaub> the hell, buildd-mangager didnt come up.
<wgrant> Anything in its logs?
<wschaub> nothing in the log saying it ever started either.
<wgrant> It might spew errors everywhere, but it should at least start...
<wschaub> let me paste what I have.
<wschaub> it has some odler stuff about builder bob in there form earlier but nothing about crashing.
<wschaub> thre is no builder bob now and it says nothing abotu efikamx.
<wgrant> bin/twistd --logfile /var/tmp/development-buildd-manager.log --pidfile /var/tmp/development-buildd-manager.pid -y daemons/buildd-manager.tac
<wgrant> Does that do anything?
<wschaub> says another twistd server is running.
<wschaub> except
<wschaub> there is no pid 1752 like it says
<wschaub> let me rm the pid file.
<wschaub> hopefully that will kick it back into running.
<wschaub> launchpad-buildd is getting stuff now.
<wschaub> lets check the status page.
<wschaub> 1 package building.
<wgrant> It will probably explode saying it can't find the librarian or archive.launchpad.dev or something like that.
<wgrant> Because it's on another host, and there's no DNS to help it.
<wschaub> where would I see it explode? it says its not building now.
<wschaub> and its idle again.
<wschaub> but nothing in the ppa looking like a built package.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603987/
<wschaub> where would I even see stuff like this in the web interface?
<StevenK> 2011-05-06 01:22:39-0400 [HTTPPageDownloader,client] ***** efikamx is CHROOTWAIT *****
<wgrant> wschaub: https://launchpad.net/~USERNAME/+archive/PPA/+packages
<wschaub> so, I need to make this thing visible from outside and point launchpad.dev at it.
<wschaub> on the builder.
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess
<wgrant> I normally do that.
<wgrant> Or something like it.
<wgrant> Then, in the builder's /etc/hosts, add archive.launchpad.dev, ppa.launchpad.dev, launchpad.dev pointing to the VM's IP address.
<wschaub> is there a way to tell it to attempt to re-build the package without re-uploading it once I have that set up?
<StevenK> Yes, you can give it back
<wgrant> wschaub: You'll see a nice red X on the PPA page. There'll be a link around there, and behind that a Retry link.
<wschaub> I see it.
<wschaub> brb after I take the dog out. I will try and get the remote access stuff set up and retry the build.
<wschaub> lots of editing.. hang on.
<wschaub> would be nice to have a script for this bit, tempted to do just that.
<wschaub> later.
<wschaub> ok i think I have it ticking over, re-submitting the build.
<wschaub> I have a local dnsmasq so I just added everything to it and reloaded.
<wschaub> now I have to give the launchpad-buildd a valid ntp server, no biggie.
<wschaub> bzip2 is running on the builder
<wschaub> so i guess it got its tarball.
<wschaub> good sign so far.
<wgrant> wschaub: Great.
<wgrant> wschaub: You might get a 404 about archive.launchpad.dev
<wgrant> In which case try './scripts/publish-distro.py -C' to create the initial local Ubuntu tree.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603991/
<wschaub> new problem.
<wschaub> but thats probably something to do with my ppa.
<wschaub> I'm guessing thats what you just said.
<wschaub> dunno if there is enough space on the VM's disk to hold all those packages (if its going to mirror everything)
<wgrant> It's not.
<wgrant> It's just going to create an empty tree.
<wgrant> Well, it will create a tree with empty indices.
<wgrant> That's why you need to set an external dependency on ports.ubuntu.com: you don't have the whole Ubuntu archive locally.
<wschaub> ok, giving it another go.
<wschaub> now it says its failed because of dependency wait.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603993/
<wgrant> Did you readd the external dependency after you rebuilt the DB?
<wgrant> It appears not.
<wschaub> I have this set up in the ppa.
<wschaub> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports %(series) main restricted universe multiverse
<wschaub> under https://launchpad.dev/~wschaub/+archive/ppa/+admin
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> A typo on my side. %(series)s, not %(series)
<wgrant> And you are uploading to that same PPA?
<wschaub> yes.
<wschaub> thats the ppa I'm submitting the package builds from.
<wgrant> So, try fixing the typo and retrying, I guess. But I would have expected that to produce a dispatch failure, not a build failure.
<wschaub> so its "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports %(series)s, main restricted universe"
<wschaub> ?
<wgrant> "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports %(series)s main restricted universe"
<wgrant> And probably with a " multiverse" at the end, but it's unlikely you'll use that.
<wschaub> ok, done retrying build.
<wschaub> seems to be working, its actually loading depends according to the log.
<wgrant> Great.
<wschaub> running autoconf.
<wschaub> getting compiler lines in the log now.
<wschaub> now it says uploading build.
<wschaub> I dont see it in my pool though.
<wschaub> I'm guessing theres more scripts to run.
<wschaub> scripts/process-upload.py -vvv --builds -C buildd /var/tmp/builddmaster
<wschaub> scripts/process-accepted.py -vv --ppa ubuntu
<wschaub> scripts/publish-distro.py -vv --ppa
<wschaub> right?
<wschaub> yup! its in my pool.
<wschaub> awesome.
<wschaub> OK, I'm going to bed just going to save this irc log, save the VM state and see if I can re-create this all tomorrow. and document it.
<wgrant> wschaub: Great! If you need any help at all, give me a poke.
<wschaub> will do, thanks for your amazing patience with this.
<wgrant> I remember when I was first working out how to do it.
<wgrant> before there were docs :/
<wgrant> At all :/
<wschaub> doe syour new script have the arm stuff in itor will I have ot edit that part again?
<wgrant> It has the ARM and PublisherConfig and SourcePackageFormatSelection stuff.
<wgrant> You'll still have to flip the "PPA support available" flag, though.
<wschaub> thats not so bad.
<wgrant> A bit better than SQL :)
<wschaub> the ppa stuff might not even be necessary the way this thing might be used. (rebuilding natty bits) I just figured a simple upload/build of bc to a ppa would be the easist way to see it working.
<wschaub> anyway time to pass out.
<wgrant> Night.
<aviksil> I've been trying to upload a package to my ppa using dput. update is successful, but i never get a reply from launchpad. any idea?
<aviksil> i'm using sftp method
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> aviksil: you are referring to a reply via email?
<aviksil> henninge: no. i'm seeking help
<henninge> aviksil: you said you "never get a reply from launchpad"
<henninge> aviksil: I meant if you are expecting a reply via email?
<aviksil> henninge: oh ok. misunderstood. yes, i'm referring to reply via email
<henninge> aviksil: I have not used ppas much myself so I wasn't sure if that is the expected behavior.
<henninge> aviksil: there has been work on reducing emails sent by Launchpad. Maybe you need to explicitly subscribe to such notifications now.
<wgrant> aviksil: Did you sign the package properly?
<aviksil> henninge: ok. actually i tried ftp method earlier. but it stalled while uploading the *source.changes file
<henninge> aviksil, wgrant: I understood that the actual upload went fine?
<aviksil> then i moved to sftp method with login = aviksil
<bigjools> henninge: emails from soyuz were not part of the recent structural subscription wpork
<henninge> I see
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<aviksil> wgrant: yes, it was signed properly
<bigjools> aviksil: please read the FAQ
<aviksil> bigjools: ok
<aviksil> bigjools: wgrant: i found that the GPG key that is used to sign the package is not registered with launchpad
<aviksil> how can i add that key to launchpad?
<bigjools> aviksil: did you not get a warning from dput about that?
<wgrant> bigjools: Not through SFTP.
<aviksil> bigjools: no
<bigjools> he said he used FTP
<aviksil> bigjools: in ftp, it stalled
<wgrant> aviksil: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<bigjools> ah the FTP problem
<aviksil> bigjools: in sftp, it was uploaded, git not get any warning
<bigjools> wgrant: the 1k stall is most perplexing
<wgrant> bigjools: Yes :/
<aviksil> wgrant: thanks
<geser> wgrant: as this just appeared on #ubuntu-devel: can you explain what happened here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libipoddevice/+publishinghistory ? libipoddevice got deleted in lucid yet an older version is still published and got copied to maverick and later. but the published binaries are from the deleted version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/libipoddevice0
<wgrant> geser: Erm.
<wgrant> Wow.
<wgrant> geser: Oh.
<wgrant> geser: I think I see what happened... a new upload was deleted before the publisher had run.
<wgrant> geser: So the old one never got superseded.
<wgrant> geser: Do you understand what happened?
<wgrant> Not sure what happened with the binaries, but it's probably related to there being two active versions.
<geser> I guess: bad timing: 0.5.3-3.2ubuntu2 got uploaded and build but killed before 0.5.3-3.2ubuntu1 got marked as superseded
<wgrant> Right. Deletion just marks the latest publication as Deleted. But that goes a bit wrong if it's not yet published.
<geser> but shouldn't soyuz have some checks that the published binaries match the published source?
<wgrant> geser: Well, we normally assume that the archive doesn't become corrupt like this.
<soren> Is there any way to check when someone got deactivated from a team?
<wgrant> soren: It's in the DB, but we don't expose it in the UI or API.
<soren> wgrant: Is it hard to get to if I wanted you to look it up for me?
<wgrant> soren: Probably easier for you to file a bug. Or you could maybe coerce a team lead into getting it from staging for you.
<soren> wgrant: Who are the team leads?
<soren> Maybe one of them owes me a favour :)
<soren> wgrant: Never mind, I finally found the e-mail launchpad sent me about the deactivation. Thanks!
<wgrant> soren: Great!
<wgrant> But still file a bug :)
<soren> wgrant: Will do.
<soren> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/778411  <-- I never know which launchpad component to file stuff against.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 778411 in Launchpad itself "/~team/+members doesn't show when someone was deactivated" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> soren: There are no components any more! It's all just /launchpad now, nice and easy.
<maxb> Could someone in ~launchpad click the "Build now" link for me on https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad/+recipe/lpreview-body-daily ?
<henninge> maxb: clicked
<maxb> thanks
 * henninge even reviewed that UI ... ;-)
<soren> wgrant: Oh, lovely. :)
<henninge> adeuring: I am off to lunch. Maybe you could take over already?
<adeuring> henninge: sure, np
<henninge> cool, thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, my turn. :-)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> np
<jero-> hi
<deryck> hi
<jero-> is launchpad localized ?
<deryck> jero-, no, it's not.
<jero-> deryck, is there any support for UI localization in the code or is it just zero
<jero-> ?
<bigjools> ScottK: around?
<ScottK> bigjools: Yes.
<bigjools> ScottK: hey there - I'm going to be at UDS for Friday only next week, are you there?
<ScottK> Yes.
<bigjools> ScottK: are you interested in doing some user testing on the derived distros feature we're working on?
<ScottK> Possibly. Depends on what else is scheduled at the time.
<bigjools> I am trying to work with the scheduler to make sure that nothing clashes
<bigjools> I'm trying to get archive admins and anyone else who uses merges.u.c and wants to sync
<ScottK> Hard to know if it will stay that way.
<ScottK> OK.
<deryck> jero-, no, we've not done any work to make it possible.
<deryck> jero-, there are certain social concerns that have kept it from getting much uptake.  fearing bugs in different languages, and so on.
<bigjools> ScottK: I'll put you down then, and we'll see how it works out.
<bigjools> thanks
<ScottK> bigjools: I think it would be good for me to test.  I just hesitate to make a firm commitment.
<ScottK> OK.
<bigjools> it would only need 15-20 minutes of your time :)
<ScottK> OK
<jero-> deryck, thank you!
<deryck> jero-, np
<steev> lifeless: http://code.google.com/p/compcache/wiki/zramperf
<deryck> abentley, tag.  last time for the week! :-)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck[lunch]: roger
<niemeyer> Yo
<niemeyer> Quick question about API usage
<niemeyer> https://api.staging.launchpad.net requires authentication against https://staging.launchpad.net/+request-token, etc, or can it use https://launchpad.net/+request-token and friends?
<soren> abentley: Greetings. https://lists.launchpad.net/openstack/ doesn't have anything after May 2nd. Any bright ideas?
<soren> abentley: (Yes, people have posted there)
<abentley> soren: I'll see what I can find out.
<soren> abentley: \o/ Thanks.
<abentley> niemeyer: I don't know about that mechanism, but in general, the API auth stuff is per-instance.
<abentley> niemeyer: So staging, qastaging production and dogfood each have their own OAUTH credentials.
<niemeyer> abentley: That's what I imagined too.. might be worth saying a few words about it at https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<niemeyer> abentley: The Hacking document speaks about staging the whole time
<niemeyer> abentley: But the SigningRequests one refers to production
<abentley> soren: I'm having trouble tracking down someone with the right knowledge.  Could you file a question so we don't lose track of this?
<soren> abentley: Against launchpad itself?
<soren> "against"
<abentley> soren: yes.
<ajlyon> Question re: SVN code import. I made a request, and immediately thereafter received a message from launchpad-bugs-owner@lists.canonical.com that "Your message was rejected". Just a spurious error? Or will the request not get reviewed?
<abentley> ajlyon: Spurious error.  Sorry about that.
<abentley> ajlyon: Approved.
<ajlyon> Thanks
<abentley> ajlyon: no problem.
<wschaub> wgrant: Ok. I'm ready to go through last nights IRC log and do this from scratch documenting every step. I will let you know if I run into any snags in the process. and you can look at the steps I write down if you like (I want to be sure I don't miss anything)
<wschaub> should take about forever to install a fresh vm and pull down launchpad.
<soren> abentley: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/156317
<sinzui> soren: We may be seeing caching issues with the archive. The mail is there, but the proxy is hiding them. Did you receive the missing emails?
<soren> sinzui: Yes, lots of them.
<sinzui> soren: okay. I do not see any emails in the archive (by url hacking) after the one we see
<sinzui> soren: you confirmed the email you got was sent via the Lp mailing list?
<soren> sinzui: We've gotten a lot of e-mail on that list since the 2nd.
<soren> *Ä´ust* got another one :)
<soren> You want msgids or something? Would that be helpful at all?
<sinzui> no, I cannot access the archive
<sinzui> I can see less then yourself actually
<sinzui> soren: all lists are stuck on the same date :(
<sinzui> I think the queue to the archive is stuck.
<sinzui> I will ask an admin to restart mailman
<soren> sinzui: Cool beans.
 * ajlyon_ ajlyon
<ajlyon> I'm still working on getting an external SVN repo to import into Launchpad's bzr, and the importer is failing with an authorization error: subvertpy.SubversionException: ("PROPFIND of '/svn': authorization failed: Could not authenticate to server: rejected Basic challenge (https://www.zotero.org)", 170001)
<ajlyon> This would make some sense, except that I'm actually requesting the branch https://www.zotero.org/svn/extension/trunk/ , which has no authorization enabled
<ajlyon> It appears that subvertpy is attempting to access /svn nonetheless- which on this server is not publicly visible
<abentley> ajlyon: bzr-svn scans the svn repo in order to determine its path layout.  You may be seeing this.
<ajlyon> I think so-- but bzr-svn is failing because of the failed authentication-- even though it doesn't need to look at that part of the repo...
<abentley> ajlyon: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+bug/675104 and note that this user was also attempting to use zotero.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 675104 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "requires manually specifying layout if only part of the repository is accessible" [Low,Triaged]
<ajlyon> interesting
<ajlyon> so it would seem that zotero's repo is quite odd in this respect
<ajlyon> I'll work manually for now and make a local bzr repo as described, then upload it
<ajlyon> thanks for the support
<abentley> ajlyon: You're welcome.
<mdke> is someone available who could remove an erroneous upstream series/source package link?
<mdke> or should I file a question?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<soren> sinzui: Did you get mailman restarated?
<sinzui> soren: I just upated your question with our findings: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/156317
<sinzui> soren: restarting wont fix the issue.
<soren> sinzui: Alright, thanks!
<sinzui> We can see that most of the problem is cleared in the message at the top of the queue now. We cannot say for certain if there are more messages to the problem list
<sinzui> soren: we were able to find the openstack messages in the queue BW
<sinzui> BTW
<sinzui> If the queue is not empty on Monday. We may write a script that pulls all the ubuntu-x-swat out of the queue
<sinzui> I am pretty certain the that mega-archives are the cause of the late archive arrivals I reported a few month back
#launchpad 2011-05-07
<MTecknology> hrm... how do you set a bug supervisor on a package in ubuntu on launchpad??
<wgrant> MTecknology: Packages don't have their own bug supervisor.
<MTecknology> oh?
<wgrant> They all use the distribution's.
<MTecknology> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/nginx  <-- i was looking at that
<wgrant> MTecknology: That's in the "Upstream connections" portlet.
<wgrant> MTecknology: It refers to the upstream project.
<MTecknology> oh
<ScottK> In the latest Launchpad blog post about UDS specs, it says "be sure to subscribe us to the blueprint".  What user/team name is '"us"?
<jimis> hello all, I am having trouble finding information about alternative protocols to access launchpad with bzr
<jimis> lp:project is through ssh, it connects to bazaar.launchpad.net port 22?
<lifeless> if you have run bzr launchpad-login
<lifeless> otherwise it will use http (which is readonly)
<jimis> aha
<jimis> no login
<jimis> and using strace I can see it tries to connect to 443
<jimis> no wonder it fails, the machine is behind a strict firewall
<lifeless> the 443 may be xmlrpc directory lookup
<lifeless> very recent bzr does not do that
<jimis> how about bzr v2.4b2 :-p
<jimis> I just downloaded it
<jimis> but I installed it without any of the rest prerequisites so it's possible it's using a fallback mode
<jimis> the error message was tragic... only with strace I managed to find the port it was failing
<jimis> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending POST /bazaar/: (111, 'Connection refused')
<lifeless> jimis: I suggest you file a bug on that
<jimis> lifeless: about the error?
<jimis> or the default XMLRPC method?
<lifeless> about the error being too brief
<jimis> ok
<lifeless> bugs.launchpad.net/bzr
<jimis> hmmm, later, have forgotten my credentials :-@
<jimis> anyway another complaint is that I can't find anywhere info about alternative protocols, only on blogs and stuff
<jimis> so by default the lp: protocol is XMLRPC when not logged-in, and bzr+ssh when logged-in?
#launchpad 2011-05-08
<jimis> for example, if I want to write lp:gcc in full verbosity, what should I write?
<lifeless> [http|bzr+ssh]://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USER/gcc/$BRANCHNAME
<lifeless> where USER and BRANCHNAME are findable by looking at the https://launchpad.net/gcc pages to identify the default series and the associated branch
<lifeless> the lp: protocol in bzr is just a directory service
<lifeless> uhm, I *thought* that was in the docs, but if it then I encourage a separate bug report about that on bzr
<jimis> thanks lifeless
<jimis> actually I found at some blogs something the one that worked:
<jimis> bzr branch -v --stacked http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gcc/trunk
<jimis> the ~vcs-imports was something I couldn't imagine :-p
<lifeless> --stacked is almost certainly not what you want
<jimis> lifeless: oh that was on purpose
<lifeless> it will cause all operations to open the http repository over the network, and graph operations like log will need to pull data over the network.
<jimis> It has too much metadata this project, and the host is always connected to the internet
<lifeless> the optimal way to use bzr is with bzr+ssh (because the server gets to calculate and send deltas rather than acting as a dumb file server
<lifeless> and to pull the entire repo so that its local and you can do operations quickly.
<jimis> lifeless: so I should login?
<lifeless> jimis: well, its up to you
<lifeless> jimis: but I'd hate for you to have a poor experience unnecessarily
<lifeless> jimis: probably; sorry - I have to go, ELOCAL :)
<jimis> I'll login from another PC at home, here I only needed a checkout
<jimis> ok, thank for the help
<jimis> Where does bzr stores the password, after I do a launchpad-login?
<lifeless> it doesn't
<lifeless> launchpad-login just tells bzr the username
<jimis> ah thanks :-)
<jimis> and I see I must setup a key
<DJKorbit> good evening
<DJKorbit> i've been forwarded here from #ubuntu-motu
<DJKorbit> i've just set up my first ppa
<DJKorbit> i'm testing it by adding it to my system but it doesn't work
<DJKorbit>  i'm getting this error
<DJKorbit> $ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:hmrocha-fc/geforcego7400
<DJKorbit> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~hmrocha-fc/+archive/geforcego7400
<lifeless> until you upload something the gpg key isn't setpu
<lifeless> *setup*
<DJKorbit> it's working now
<DJKorbit> thanks anyway
<DJKorbit> just installed my ppa packages and it works perfectly
<DJKorbit> great, i'm happy
<DJKorbit> going to blog about this
<jimis> After finishing getting the stacked branch, I did a "bzr branch project/ my-changes/"
<jimis> After finishing getting the stacked branch, I did a "bzr branch project/ my-changes/"
<jimis> And now it has connected to launchpad downloading a whole bunch of data
<jimis> shouldn't the branch of a branch be stacked too?
<wgrant> jimis: How did you get the stacked branch?
<wgrant> You do not want to create a stacked branch locally.
<wgrant> That will be horrendously slow, as almost every operation will have to exchange a lot of data with the server.
<jimis> wgrant: I thought that's happens when you need to interact with past revisions, but I only need to hack on new features
<jimis> so why do I need the history (half a gig for this project)
<jimis> wgrant: I got it with "bzr branch --stacked lp:project"
<wgrant> That's not intended for local use. It skips copying just about any of the branch data.
<jimis> and then I tried creating a "my-changes" branch
<wgrant> You are not meant to use --stacked or --lightweight across a high-latency network.
<jimis> I see, thanks
<jimis> oh I'm doing more things wrong
<jimis> the more I read, the more confused I get :-s
<jimis> I hadn't done init-repo before getting the stacked branch from launchpad...
<jimis> can I do it afterwards? I takes time to branch again
<wgrant> jimis: Stacking doesn't prevent duplicate data transfer: it prevents duplicate storage.
<wgrant> So you have none of the history data locally.
<wgrant> You have no choice but to download it all again.
<wgrant> Hopefully after running init-repo this time :)
<jimis> :-)
<jimis> was that the reason that it reconnected to launchpad, when branching the local branch?
<wgrant> Yes.
<jimis> nice
<wgrant> --stacked is mostly used on LP to save disk space, where latency to the other branch is just about 0.
<jimis> wgrant: so the reason for reconnecting was that it was stacked, or that I hadn't done init-repo?
<jimis> just curious
<wgrant> That it was stacked.
<wgrant> If you hadn't done stacked or init-repo, it would have copied lots of data locally, but not downloaded anything.
<wgrant> If you'd done init-repo, it would have just created a new working tree without copying the revision data. That would be shared.
<jimis> thanks, I understand now
<jimis> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/stacked.html
<jimis> it should mention that they are not for remote branches
<jimis> they look too good to be true, from that document :-)
<jimis> Can I shelf current changes, create a new local branch, and unshelf and commit there?
<wgrant> jimis: That's the workflow you'd use if using a single working tree. But I use multiple working trees, so I normally just use 'bzr merge --uncommitted -i ../old-branch'
<jimis> ah fantastic
<wgrant> You can drop the -i if you want to grab everything.
<jimis> and then I should revert the ../old-branch (which is ../trunk for me :-p )
<wgrant> Right.
<jimis> thanks, I thought shelf was the only way, but that's much better
<Ampelbein> hi! I'm trying to get me a list of bug tasks with the LP api with 'lp.distributions("Ubuntu").searchTasks(component="universe",tags="upgrade-software-version",status="New",tags_combinator="All")' but all I get is an empty response. Where am I making a mistake?
<wgrant> Ampelbein: You want lp.distribution['ubuntu'], not distribution("Ubuntu"), but that just leads us to another more mysterious error.
<wgrant> I have a feeling that component= doesn't really work through the API.
<wgrant> Bug #365449
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 365449 in Launchpad itself "component parameter to searchTasks API has no usable values - cannot be used" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365449
<wgrant> So, lp.distributions["ubuntu"].searchTasks(tags=["upgrade-software-version"],status="New",tags_combinator="All") works
<wgrant> But you can't really restrict to universe right now.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: oh, I see. thank you, that helps.
<Ampelbein> except I get a timeout (OOPS-1954O138) :-(
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1954O138
<Ampelbein> which is probably related to bug 735977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 735977 in Launchpad itself "MaloneApplication:+bugs timeouts searching for tags across all bugs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735977
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Tag searches in Ubuntu are by a significant margin our biggest timeouts at the moment.
<wgrant> because there are *lots* of bugs.
<Ampelbein> I can understand that. For this particular search I can use importance="Wishlist" as additional filter as usually the importance is set together with the tag
<Ampelbein> that seems to work
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> That will limit the candidates significantly.
<lifeless> win 69
<cjohnston> flacoste and jml, it would be nice to have one (or both) of you at the Summit session on Thursday at 1500 and the LoCo Directory session on Monday at noon.
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/community/
<lucazade> hi! is there any file size limit in launchpad bzr?
<poolie> ah, how large are you thinknig?
<lucazade> an iso image, 700mb
<poolie> are you sure you want that inside a branch?
<poolie> perhaps it'd be better as a download file?
<lucazade> not necessarily in bzr
<lucazade> how to add a download file?
<poolie> download files hang off a release of a project
<poolie> so if you go to somewhere like say <https://launchpad.net/bzr/2.4/2.4b2> (and you're an owner of that project)
<poolie> then you should be able to click "add download file"
<lucazade> ah ok, didn't know
<lucazade> perfect, going to try
<poolie> np
<lucazade> thanks
<wgrant> I think there is a file size limit on that, though.
<lucazade> what a pity
<lucazade> it was handy on lp
<poolie> lucazade, is the limit less than you need?
<poolie> what is it anyhow?
<poolie> ah, yes, it's 200MB
<lucazade> it is my ubuntu derivative,it is a livecd 700mb
<lucazade> i could use torrent, but i'd like an ftp/http host
<lucazade> dropbox and ubuntuone have a traffic limit
<lucazade> megaupload.com gives 1gb free
<lucazade> maybe i'll use this
<poolie> hm
<poolie> maybe that's best
<poolie> can i ask what it's called?
<lucazade> atm the moment a simple Lunix
<lucazade> :)
<lucazade> just a work in progress
<lucazade> http://i.imgur.com/rnEjZ.png
<lucazade> ubuntu + awn
<poolie> that looks nice
<lifeless> hi poolie
<lucazade> tnx poolie
<poolie> i was going to wonder if it could be distributed just as packages on top of ubuntu, but i guess that would make assembling the livecd a bit complicated for users
<poolie> hi lifeless
<poolie> was just going to get some lunch
<poolie> o/ vila
<microcai> hi every one. How do I suppose to know how many users are using my PPA ?
<Bob__> anyone know how to get by the message "insert the disk labeled" during alternate disk install?
<Philip5> anyone who knows a working script for retriving launchpad ppa statistics
<Ampelbein> Philip5: quick and dirty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604861/
<Philip5> Ampelbein: what parts do i need to customize in it?
<Ampelbein> Philip5: that depends on what you want to do. it currently lists all packages in your default ppa. (lp.me always points to yourself, lp.me.archive is the default ppa)
<Philip5> how does it know my ppa? when i run it it just give a blank result
<Philip5> but no error
<Ampelbein> Philip5: do you have the packages in your default ppa?
<Philip5> i have two ppas but i don't know if any of them is setup as default
<Philip5> https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Ampelbein> Philip5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604864/
<Philip5> that worked :)
<Philip5> will it check both ppas or can i select which one to pull data from?
<Ampelbein> Philip5: it checks both
<Philip5> ok, najs
<Philip5> thanks
<Ampelbein> person.ppas is a list of all your ppas
<jimis> Can I change branches within the same directory (like git does)? In huge projects, creating separate subdirectories for each branch takes too much disk space.
<jimis> anyway to do that with bzr?
<poolie> jimis, yes
<poolie> use bzr-colo
<poolie> it's great
<poolie> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/colo-plugin.html
<jimis> thanks poolie, I'll check it :-)
<jimis> I was tired of needing half a gig for each branch...
<jimis> poolie: I must install it separately?
 * npitre cries
<npitre> HELP!!!
<npitre> I _know_ that I have a LP account under "npitre"
<npitre> but whenever I try to log in now using my usuaal email/passwd, I get logged as nico_fluxnic
<npitre> ditching cookies doesn't help it
<npitre> s/nico_fluxnic/nico-fluxnic/
<npitre> incidentally, if I use edge.launchpad.net I have no such issues
<poolie> npitre, how odd
<poolie> npitre, are you sure? there does not seem to be a nico-fluxnic account on lp
<poolie> if they're both you, maybe you should merge the accounts?
<npitre> poolie: heh... when I click on that once logged, I go get an error indeed
<poolie> click what?
<poolie> jimis, you need to install the plugin
<poolie> there are other alternatives:
<npitre> poolie: but if I use edge then I get npitre and then clicking on that gives me all my info
<poolie> 1- make a repository directory (bzr init-repo myproject) and branches under that
<poolie> 2- when branching use 'bzr branch --hardlink'
<poolie> 3- use 'bzr switch 'in a single working directory
<npitre> poolie: clicking on the login name at the top of the page
<poolie> pick any combination
<npitre> because of that I can't access http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<poolie> npitre, you're logging in to regular launchpad.net
<poolie> and what does it say in the top right, and what url does it link to?
<npitre> poolie: I deleted all cookies to test again, and now it doesn't work at all anymore as I get "Log in / Register" again and again
<npitre> poolie: but using edge.launchpad.net everything is fine
<npitre> poolie: except that http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/ insists on going through launchpad.net (not edge) hence I'm stuck
<jimis> poolie: thank you for the instructions!
<jimis> I guess step (2) is not needed since I only want one branch
<jimis> hmmm I probably needed to create the new branches I will be switching to
<jimis> s/needed/need it/
<jimis> but if I use hard links, won't changing a file under a branch, change other branches too?
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<srinux> GAYS
<tumbleweed> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<MTecknology> how can I see how many open network connections i'm holding?
<Ampelbein> MTecknology: netstat -tun | wc -l
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<Ampelbein> MTecknology: oh, actually, that's off by 2
<jimis> how can I search for a string, in the whole commit history?
<jimis> I want to spot a line that was deleted some time...
<lifeless> you can use bzr search (a plugin)
<lifeless> or you can do 'bzr log -p'
<jimis> thanks lifeless, I'll try log before installing plugin
<jimis> too slow --running for 5min-- but I guess it'll find it eventually :-)
<lifeless> if you know the file you can do 'bzr log -p filename'
<jimis> nah I want to find the file
#launchpad 2012-04-30
<ScottK> maxb: That looks like it.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'd tried the non-LP conversion tools and failed at those.
<ScottK> maxb: Thanks again.  Exactly what I needed.
<ScottK> I got what I needed, so you can delete those if you want.
<jfi> Hello, the upstream connection of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/hddtemp is incorrect, is it possible to change it?
<wgrant> jfi: What's the correct one?
<jfi> wgrant: I don't know, but I am totaly sure that it is not psensor project
<wgrant> I'll just remove it, then.
<jfi> thanks!
<wgrant> Done, for quantal too
<jfi> fine, it has fixed the distribution packaging of the psensor trunk serie, but not the 'Downloads' section, I guess that it is not normal to have 20+ the download link to the source tarball (visible at the right of: https://launchpad.net/psensor/trunk)
<wgrant> jfi: That's unrelated, but not normal.
<jfi> wgrant: I am going to register a bug report for it, but maybe that's just a project setting mistake from me
<gema> hi, I am trying to update some of our blueprints with "DROPPED" work items
<gema> and the new work items error checker thinks dropped is not a valid state
<gema> the code seems to indicate otherwise, any insights?
<czajkowski> gema: not seen that status before, usually TODO, INPROGRESS, POSTPONED http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/work-items-in-blueprints
<wgrant> gema: DROPPED is an alias for POSTPONED, but possibly only for imports from legacy data.
<gema> wgrant, czajkowski so what do you guys suggest I use for items that are no longer needed?
<wgrant> lib/lp/blueprints/workitemmigration.py:        elif status in (u'postpone', u'dropped', u'drop'):
<wgrant> Yeah, only for the migrator
<micahg> that seems like oversight to not have a dropped status
<wgrant> gema: POSTPONED is the proper spelling
<gema> wgrant: but they are not postponed, they are dropped
<wgrant> postpone/drop/dropped get mapped to POSTPONED in the Launchpad model.
<lifeless> delete them then
<gema> wgrant: this is not about the model, it is about keeping a reasonable good track of the workflow, and history of what we've tried and got dropped
<gema> for one reason or another
<gema> lifeless: which is the reason why I haven't deleted them yet :)
<wgrant> It is completely about the model. DROPPED is not supported as a distinct status in the model that Linaro implemented in Launchpad.
<micahg> right, that seems like an oversight
<micahg> at least as far as Ubuntu using it
<wgrant> It's explicitly mapped to POSTPONED. Perhaps you use them differently.
<gema> wgrant: I was trying to use the new work item box, and in there, I cannot save work items with "DROPPED" state
<gema> it gives me an erro
<gema> r
<wgrant> As I said, it's only supported for the migration from whiteboards.
<gema> the UI gives an error, it never reaches the back end
<lifeless> gema: there is no workaround
<lifeless> gema: you have two options:
<gema> wgrant: any way I can ask for that to be supported?
<lifeless>  - put a patch forward to make this match your workflow
<lifeless>  - delete the items instead of keeping them around
<gema> there are three:
<lifeless> you can of course file a bug, but this is a feature supported by volunteer time
<gema>   - stop using blueprints that get on the way of my workflow
<gema> :P
<wgrant> (the Launchpad team had nothing to do with the implementation of this feature)
<wgrant> (or the design)
<gema> wgrant: ack
<lifeless> gema: we're poorly placed to answer questions like 'why isn't DROPPED supported'
<gema> lifeless: yeah, I understand
<gema> lifeless: how big of a patch do you think that would be?
<lifeless> cool
<gema> lifeless: I had a look at the code yesterday for other reason and there were too many lines for me to decide to dive in
<lifeless> in principle its quite small, the risks I see are that perhaps Salgado etc did speak to Ubuntu about it and some consensus was reached not to use DROPPED, but that wasn't widely communicated
<lifeless> so I'd suggest mailing the launchpad-dev list, which I'm pretty sure some of the implementors of this are on, and get a discussion rolling there.
<gema> lifeless: ack
<gema> lifeless: it is going to have to wait until after UDS, but it is on my TODO
<gema> thanks
<lifeless> no worries, sorry we can't do more, quicker.
<lifeless> if you're at UDS, you can probably nab the relevant folk directly :)
<gema> yeah, I will visit the launchpad clinic, I think
<gema> I will print a list of all my launchpad headaches x)
<gema> for the doctors
<lifeless> thats a good idea too, but for this specific topic they are no more knowledgable :(
<gema> lifeless: understood
<czajkowski> gema: if you're doing that, can you add the bugs to the LP clinic page sent up
<czajkowski> please
<gema> czajkowski: so do you want me to file a bug for this too?
<gema> lifeless: you've made my bug low priority
<gema> lifeless: bug 991079 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 991079 in Launchpad itself "Anonymous API requests are not shown any bug activity" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991079
<lifeless> gema: thats correct.
<gema> lifeless: it would help the QA team keep track of all the bugs we are trying to keep track of
<lifeless> gema: you're welcome to fix it, but pretty much any of the high or critical priority bugs are affecting more users more seriously.
<gema> lifeless: I disagree with the priority
<Mkaysi> Aren't the top5 hottest bugs of Launchpad marked as low,triaged?
<lifeless> gema: your options are: - log your API script in; escalate it via your LP stakeholder; submit a patch (or get someone else to do so for you)
<lifeless> logging your API script in is the simplest and best thing
<gema> lifeless: we'll do that, yes
<lifeless> because if you are trying to do QA analysis without access to all the bugs, you're going to be missing all the apport private masters etc.
<gema> lifeless: this is just to keep track of the bugs we raise without having to visit them all every day
<gema> lifeless: which is a waste of time if there was no activity
<gema> lifeless: basically trying to stop the polling of bugs
<lifeless> you probably want to subscribe for notifications and process that instead of pinging all the bugs via the API, which is still polling.
<lifeless> it will be faster.
<gema> lifeless: I am subscribed by default to all the bugs in ubuntu
<lifeless> (and scale better and use less server resources)
<gema> lifeless: it doesn't scale for me, emails
<lifeless> I'm not suggesting you personally get the mail
<lifeless> whatever script you have
<gema> lifeless: ahh, I see
<czajkowski> gema: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/LaunchpadClinic yes we'd like if poeple are coming to add their bugs to them so we have an idea if its possible to help and what can be done in advance
<gema> czajkowski: I think lifeless just gave me enough insight to fix that one
<czajkowski> gema: grand job
<lifeless> gema: you can give it its own user account, subscribe it to any interesting bugs, then it can read just updates to them from its mailbox and add them to whatever report it generates
<gema> lifeless: it is a web app, that keeps a timeline of events
<gema> lifeless: I think I prefer to log it in
<gema> lifeless: than to have to make it read and parse emails and then store them in the database, etc
<lifeless> gema: how many bugs is it going to be tracking? 10's 100's 1000's or 10000's ?
<gema> 10's
<lifeless> ok, cool
<gema> 100's tops
<lifeless> go to town.
<lifeless> for 10's, and even 100's we can cope with polling
<gema> it's just an amount that one person can read
<lifeless> beyond that the resources used seriously outweigh the complexity of doing event driven updates
<gema> in a page
<gema> lifeless: resources conversations to escale the infrastructure for our needs are being discussed, I think
<gema> lifeless: we won't bring launchpad down , no worries :)
<wgrant> gema: The BugActivity fix is literally 3 lines of code + a maybe test -- a good thing to get started with at UDS, I think :)
<gema> wgrant: I will clone the code just in case I get very bored on my flight to UDS, but cannot make more promises :D
<gema> wgrant: it's not the effort of changing the three lines, but of finding the 3 lines that need to change that scares me
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> That's where the Launchpad Clinic is probably helpful :)
<gema> wgrant: and I wouldn't want to be responsible for breaking launchpad authentication :P
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> That would be bad, but this is pretty isolated.
<gema> wgrant: ack, will try
<lifeless> gema: scaling isn't as easy as one might think :)
<gema> lifeless: we'll have to make it happen somehow!
<gema> back to blueprinting, thanks for your help, guys
<lifeless> gema: for doing more API requests, the way to scale is to use an event driven system and not poll
<lifeless> gema: adding more DB bandwidth is possible, but only to a degree before it gets sharply expensive; rewriting Launchpad to be on a scalable backend is a whole different cost proposition
<gema> lifeless: is there a way to subscribe to events now?
<gema> lifeless: or are we talking massive rearchitecturing of launchpad?
<lifeless> for now, email
<lifeless> its event driven
<lifeless> we have a longpoll system too, but its not -quite- ready for widespread use/.
<gema> lifeless: so you are actually working on a better solution
<gema> lifeless: I don't mind to do some beta testing of it, whenever you are ready :D
<bobweaver> hello there i am looking for simple easy too fix and package back up projects as I am board. I am not the greatest packager or engineer but i can get around well. any Ideas if there is a team like this? or if there is a way too search on LP to get such bugs ?
<wgrant> bobweaver: You probably want #ubuntu-motu.
<bobweaver> thanks wgrant
<facundobatista> Hola a todos!
<facundobatista> Question: I'm migrating a project from a SVN repo to Launchpad... is there a way to play with commit authors? The idea is to relate the commits that has a previous name to the new name of the same person in LP
<facundobatista> Thanks!
<dobey> facundobatista: i don't think there is any way to do that automatically, no
<facundobatista> dobey, and no automatically?
<facundobatista> dobey, or with "no automatically" you mean doing a request for a losa to do that?
<dobey> facundobatista: i mean the only way i can think of to do it reliably, is to manually alter every commit in the history
<dobey> facundobatista: and it's probably not worth the time/trouble to do that
<facundobatista> ah, right
<facundobatista> dobey, thanks!
<maxb> facundobatista: To do that, you'd need to manage the conversion yourself, and just push up the resulting bzr branches to Launchpad
<maxb> But really, it's probably not worth it, because then you'd have to use a once-off conversion tool to migrate out of, svn, whereas the bzr-svn integration generally does a better job of translating history
<facundobatista> maxb, thanks!
<arges> can anyone help with making a project private?
<arges> anybody around who can help with a launchpad project?
<s9iper1> anybody help me in signing the PGP key ?
<dobey> s9iper1: key signing is usually done when the person can verify the person whose key is being signed, is who they claim to be
<s9iper1> dobey; i dont understand do i need somebody else or request him to sign my key or what ?
<dobey> s9iper1: i don't know what you are asking. you are asking for someone to sign a PGP key?
<s9iper1> no i am asking for the guide line to sign it .. see i generate my key..send it to server but when i enter my fingerprint into launchpad to add it than launchpad said no such key. can you do something for me that how can i get it .. and here is another question arise i have seen my pgp key there is no fingerptint in it,, so the question is that if the key has no fingerprint than how can launchpad recognize it..?
<dobey> what server did you send the key to?
<dobey> it has to be on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<s9iper1> yes that one
<dobey> what is the fingerprint?
<s9iper1> DB0E 32C3 8349 5697 0E89
<s9iper1> 7143 0AB6 796F 24B4 AA30
<dobey> err, what is the key id?
<s9iper1> dobey 24B4AA30
<s9iper1> dobey: is that right step that while copy paste to the keyserver we should export a text file and than copy paste that file without  editing it to the server ?
<dobey> i don't know what you're asking, but probably not
<dobey> your key is not on the key server
<s9iper1> can you see my pgp key which i have copy pasted  on the server i send you in private ?
<s9iper1> dobey: can i send u /?
<dobey> i just searched for that key id on the server, and there were no results
<dobey> i guess you uploaded it wrong perhaps
<s9iper1> dobey: i export the key from keys and password and than just copy pasted it to this site http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<s9iper1> the export was in text file with ASc formate
<dobey> s9iper1: the private key or the public key?
<s9iper1> public
<s9iper1> open pgp key
<dobey> ok, i don't know, but your key isn't on the server
<dobey> you can search for the key id yourself
<s9iper1> dobey: i get this message now from launchpad  see
<s9iper1> A message has been sent to s9iper1@gmail.com, encrypted with the key 2048R/24B4AA30. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<dobey> ok then maybe it showed up
<dobey> and you were just being impatient
<s9iper1> dobey what should i do now i have 2 links on it and both have the wiki page link
<s9iper1> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail
<s9iper1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dobey> well read the links then
<rye> hi, i have deactivated my testing account - ~rt-test, launchpad logged me out. After a while i clicked login again and here I am, https://launchpad.net/~rt-test-deactivatedaccount
<lifeless> rye: yes, and ? :)
<lifeless> rye: you need to log out of LP and out of SSO
<rye> lifeless: i did that and can relogin freely
<rye> lifeless: i can even rename myself
<lifeless> rye: of course
<lifeless> rye: when you login with an SSO account, LP rejoins you and reactivates if needed.
<Nafallo> rye: now try to rename lifeless... ;-)
<lifeless> rye: if yo uwant the account gone, deactivate it, log out of SSO, log in to SSO as a new account, log into LP
<rye> lifeless: erm... what about some malicious users who spam a lot, are they deactivated using the same mechanism?
 * rye has an idea
<rye> https://launchpad.net/~lifeless-deactivatedaccount
<lifeless> rye: they get suspended and cannot log in at all
<lifeless> rye: whats the back story here
<lifeless> rye: what are you trying to achieve ?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~rye-deactivatedaccount
<rye> lifeless: oh, i was testing our ISD RT and created an account, then I deactivated it (it said I will never be able to login again) and I did login again
<lifeless> so, it lies :) did you file a bug ?
<rye> lifeless: i will test this on demo, i wonder what happens when there is a -deactivatedaccount user id already
<lifeless> you get -deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<rye> lifeless: ok, you win, you are a superuser
<lifeless> rye: quasi, yes.
<rye> lifeless: no, i mean I register "user1", and "user1-deactivatedaccount" and try to deactivate user1
<lifeless> rye: you will get user1-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<lifeless> rye: I knew what you meant.
<rye> lifeless: i will test this on demo and file a bug for the promise of being not able to log in ever
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> thanks
<rye> lifeless: also, I am not in the part of the team that makes desktop releases for U1 but poking more and more places of launchpad for indicator-ubuntuone I am really fascinated by all the functionality, thank you all very much for launchpad :)
<lifeless> rye: cool, glad you like it ;)
#launchpad 2012-05-01
<ElderP> good evening folks
<azat> Hi all, how can I download log of build that not finished yet?
<wgrant> azat: You can only see the last few lines as shown on the build page.
<wgrant> The full log isn't available until it completes.
<azat> wgrant: But it never complete because there is an error in while loop, and if I stop the build I can`t get log too
<azat> But on local machine it build succesfully
<wgrant> azat: You've built it in pbuilder locally?
<wgrant> Is it perhaps trying to access the Internet?
<wgrant> That's not supported from the Launchpad build farm.
<azat> Not it not access to internet
<azat> I build libevent 2.0
<azat> Localy I just run with debuild
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<wgrant> Try pbuilder, it gives you a clean build environment.
<azat> wgrant: it builds with pbuilder
<azat> on local machine
<azat> wgrant: have any other ideas in what problem is?
<wgrant> azat: Do you have a link to the build?
<azat> Ofcouse, a sec
<azat> https://launchpad.net/~a3at-mail/+archive/libevent/+build/3441556, i'v already send a patch to developers (but can`t uderstand why this happens) https://github.com/libevent/libevent/pull/8
<wgrant> azat: Oh
<wgrant> azat: It'll be a kernel version issue
<wgrant> The PPA builders still run hardy kernels
<wgrant> That's 2.6.24
<azat> Oh.. but how can I see which of syscalls are not supported?
<wgrant> The manpages will usually tell you when certain features were added
<wgrant> VERSIONS The accept4() system call is available starting with Linux 2.6.28; support in glibc is available starting with version 2.10.
<wgrant> Possibly relevant
<wgrant> Oh look, it's using accept4 :)
<azat> Do launchpad will update it kernels?
<azat> For buildd
<wgrant> We'll probably upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Linux 3.2) later this year.
<wgrant> I don't know quite when, though.
<azat> wgrant: yes, now I see that it is accept4
<azat> BTW, Is it possible to save log after canceling of build?
<wgrant> Not easily, unfortunately.
<wgrant> Cancellation basically destroys the VM that the build is running it.
<wgrant> To grab the log we'd have to negotiate with the build slave to copy the log across even though the build isn't finished. Now we just kill it immediately, to keep it simple so it always works.
<azat> wgrant: I understand, hanks
<Sweetshark> hi there, is there any way to restart the build at https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+build/3441748 ? it was canceled because of a "no space left on device" error, I Id like to retry building it hoping it gets a buildd that is not that limited ....
<wgrant> Sweetshark: You need to reduce the build size.
<wgrant> Or make arrangements with IS to get larger build FSes, but I don't think they'd like that idea much.
<Sweetshark> wgrant: "reducing the build size" would make that build different from what will be shipped, or removing inbuild tests both of which is unacceptable. yes, IS should get larger build FS (and should have gotten them half a year ago). For now I am looking for a way to retry that build hoping to get a buildd with more space this time.
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: you already have a large build size for the PPa much larger than I've ever seen set for others
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: the problem is that LO depends on ~all of main, it needs some space to work with above that.
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: as wgrant has already pointed outyou need to reduce the size or talk to IS.
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: are you sure about that larger build size for i386 too? because amd64 is happy.
<wgrant> Sweetshark: There are some hardware differences, but are you sure it's not doc builds and the like that only happen on i386?
<Sweetshark> wgrant: ah, true.
<wgrant> I forget if i18n is still build from the same source.
<Sweetshark> wgrant: it is again. it wasnt for some time with some ugly and broken hack, which broke l10n for some important cornercases.
<wgrant> I thought there must have been a reason I'd forgotten how it worked :)
<wgrant> That would do it.
<Lekensteyn> Hi, is this the right channels for questions on the API?
<geser> the LP API? yes
<Lekensteyn> Okay, what is the "memo" field used for?
<Lekensteyn> as in https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/%7Ebumblebee/+archive/stable?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries&ws.size=75&memo=75&ws.start=75
<Lekensteyn> ok got it thanks to internal documentation.
<Lekensteyn> memo=X returns entry X if there are no entries for the requested ws.start param
<dobey> anyone know how to fix this error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/97012128/vcs-imports-abiword-trunk.log ?
<smoser> hey. feeling dumb with launchpadlib.
<smoser> i can get a specification with something like: ubuntu.getSpecification(name="servercloud-q-awstools")
<smoser> but i can't find a way to get a specification other than by name
<lifeless> smoser: what other ways would you like ?
<smoser> i kind of wanted to "find" the list
<smoser> either by saying "what specifications are there for project "Ubuntu"?"
<smoser> or what specifications is 'smoser' the drafter of
<smoser> all i can see right now is i can go to something like: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<smoser> and search for names... and then use those.
<smoser> i'm sure i'm just missing something
<lifeless> according to https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#distribution
<lifeless> it should on .all_specifications
<lifeless> and probably a better one is valid_specifications
<lifeless> smoser: ^
<smoser> lifeless, thanks.
<mhmodibrhm> Hellooo
<david0rk> Hi all.
<david0rk> is anyone on fairly familiar with bazaar?
<david0rk> Hello?
<david0rk> anone on?
<mhmodibrhm> hello, i am a new ubuntu member and i have some questions about my mail
<lifeless> !ask | david0rk
<ubot5> david0rk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lifeless> !ask | mhmodibrhm
<ubot5> mhmodibrhm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<david0rk> Can anyone walk me through setting up bazaar  & integrating it with launchpad
<mhmodibrhm> ok when my @ubuntu.com mail will work?
<mhmodibrhm> lifeless: i am just approved as a new member and i want to know when my @ubuntu.com email will be working and if i want to change its name what could i do?
<lifeless> it gets processed every few days
<lifeless> to tweak it you can talk to the sysadmins in #canonical-sysadmin
<lifeless> david0rk: I don't have the time right now, but where have you gotten up to ?
<lifeless> (someone else may be able to help you, particularly if they know where you are up to)
<david0rk> lifeless, I've got launchpad setup.   i've set a folder on my pc as tree
<david0rk> i just need to add my source code (i'm assuming make a branch, copy my source to that folder) and push to launchpad
<lifeless> that sounds about right
<david0rk> ok. I've pushed a "blank" branch to launchpad.  Now on my pc what do i do to get my code to launchpad?
<david0rk> nevermind.  I figured out using a bit of common sense and tinkering.   BAZAAR IS AWESOME!
<lifeless> cool :)
<david0rk> i didn't realize i had to add the files to the branch, (not just copy them there like dropbox or something) and then commit them before pushing.
#launchpad 2012-05-02
<Laibsch> I'm trying to add https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/stable but "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 15331454B72FD7EC" tells me that the key is not found.  I think I followed the directions, but it still doesn't work.
<StevenK> You can't use add-apt-repository ?
<wgrant> Laibsch: wfm
<wgrant> Also, yeah, apt-add-repository is awesome.
<Laibsch> hm, strange indeed.  WFM as well in my normal installation.  I'm trying to add to a pbuilder and there it fails.  That's also why I don't want add-apt-repository if possible.  Keep it lean and mean
<wgrant> Is your resolv.conf broken?
<wgrant> Perhaps gpg fails to distinguish between name resolution failures and 404s...
<Laibsch> I think resolv.conf works fine. I can do "aptitude update" for example just fine from inside the pbuilder (pbuilder --login)
<fidel_> hi - question: i can see my recent activity in my launchpad profile - but these 'recent activites' are just plain text as i.e.: 5 minutes ag o New Bug filled. Why not adding a link to the actual bugreport?
<fidel_> this would help finding back to specific actions in the past
<fidel_> right now 'recent activites' function is somehow limited
<czajkowski> fidel_: re bugs you can click on the bug tab and see all bugs you're involved in
<czajkowski> you can see the ones you submitted or subscribed to
<fidel_> czajkowski: thanks - that works yes. but still wouldnt my idea mentioned above pimp the 'recent activities' view?
<czajkowski> fidel_: you're more than welcome to submit a bug for it but it may not be implemented, or we do love to have people contribute patches
<fidel_> i c - launchpad-code is yet another project on launchpad i guess right?
<czajkowski> fidel_: this may help http://blog.launchpad.net/general/contributing-to-launchpad
<fidel_> thanks
<shape> Hello, To report a bug for Xubuntu, is there a special section in Launchpad.net? Or can I report it in the Ubuntu section?
<wgrant> shape: Ubuntu's the right place.
<shape> wgrant: Do you happen to know if there is already a reported but about the HDD being turned on and off every 30 seconds on battery in Xubuntu?
<wgrant> shape: No idea, sorry.
<shape> wgrant: np
<shape> wgrant: If I have that problem described above is there a package I could use ubuntu-bug on? Or should I just write the problem down and that would be all?
<dupondje> Hi, somebody that could look @ https://launchpad.net/~damagedspline/+archive/waze-qt/+build/3455851  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3454000 and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3456197
<dupondje> are all stuck somehow
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/snapshots/+build/3456215 seems also stuck
<dupondje> not difficult the queue fills up :)
<dupondje> anyone?
<czajkowski> dupondje: are you seeing any errors?
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/snapshots/+build/3456215 seems to be at same step for some minutes now
<dupondje> or its really extremely slow :)
<czajkowski> dupondje: let me go and see
<dupondje> also Started 10 hours ago
<dupondje> quite long :)
<czajkowski> dupondje: thedac is looking into it now
<dupondje> ok thx
<thedac> dupondje: looking at the yade-daily 2+3099+30~precise1 build. There was a long (10 hours) but it is now processing. I can either let it run or kill it and start over on another builder
<thedac> a long *gap*
<dupondje> hmz ok, well I don't mind letting it run :)
<dupondje> it was just running for a LONG time without any action
<dupondje> thats why :)
<dupondje> and the queue was growing :)
<thedac> dupondje: that is what it looks like.
<thedac> I'll keep digging. Ping me if this doesn't finish in the next hour
<dupondje> 3 other builds were also stuck somehow, but somebody killed those :)
<dupondje> anyway i'll ping you if there are issues :D
<jcastro> hi launchpadders, this BP isn't in the export feed for UDS: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-qt-bof
<jcastro> It's supposed to show up here but it is not: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q/+temp-meeting-export
<jcastro> I've doublechecked all the settings and everything seems correct, if anyone can shed some light on this that would be great
<rick_h_> jcastro: in checking it vs others the series goal isn't set?
<jcastro> rick_h_: ok I set that, any idea how long it takes for the export to regenerate?
<rick_h_> sorry, none at all
<rick_h_> abentley: you have any clue on the export process/timeline?
<abentley> rick_h_: Sorry, but I'm completely unfamiliar with that.
<rick_h_> cool, thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: it looks like that one's not getting included because it's set to Approved
<rick_h_> that export page is only looking for NEW, DISCUSSION, DRAFT
<rick_h_> jcastro: and so that page is live updated, so nothing to wait for as far as I can tell
<rick_h_> I've not used/know the backstory of these urls, does that make sense?
<rick_h_> 454576
<Laney> how do I get a PPA which builds on the virtual armel builders?
<ScottK> Laney: First you get hired by Canonical, AIUI.
<bobweaver> hello there i am looking for help on removing branchs that I created that are no longer needed
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/ubforums-2-ubwiki    <~~ code
<bobweaver> I am josephmills
<lifeless> ScottK: I'm fairly sure we want to open it up, I don't know where it is at for doing that.
<lifeless> ScottK: bigjools or wgrant or infinity probably know.
<lifeless> Laney: ^
<ScottK> Right, but I think that's the current answer.
<lifeless> bobweaver: if you have permission, on the branch page, there is a delete button.
<bobweaver> I want to make lp:~michaelrawson76/ubforums-2-ubwiki/ubforums-2-ubwiki the only branch that there is is the goal in the end :) thanks for your time
<bobweaver> it says that it can not delete it lifeless
<lifeless> it should say why
<bobweaver> This branch cannot be deleted as it has 1 branch sharing revisions.
<bobweaver> how too fix that ?
<lifeless> ok, that means it was the trunk branch at one point
<lifeless> you need to unstack the new branch
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> will try
<lifeless> bzr reconfigure --unstacked <url>, if I remember correctly.
<bobweaver> lifeless,  is now know as lifesaver :)
<bobweaver> Is there a way too just get ride of the whole project? as I keep on having too change my code due to internal issues and would like to just blow away the whole thing as I am sick and tried of re-writing code for people that tell me that I have too start over as far as I am concerned they can write the code
<bobweaver> I am sure that I am not the 1st person too say this
<bobweaver> I will jsut start my own project then if they want they can use my code if not cool if so cool I just do not want to be affiliated because I think ......
<lifeless> bobweaver: totally up to you
<lifeless> bobweaver: you can hand the project over to registry if you don't want to keep the metadata up to date anymore
<bobweaver> thanks I am going to take more time to think aboutmit I have changed owners and also rm my code and have it saved if they want to use. If this was for work I would keep it up but this is play and I can not keep re-writing flowcharts :)
<lifeless> why are you rewriting flowcharts?
<bobweaver> becuase they keep change the game plan up
<lifeless> who do ? why do they have influence over you ?
<bobweaver> 1st it was make too programs one for op to convert html too wiki 2nd was to have auto import page that runs on crontab
<bobweaver> so I made them programs
<bobweaver> then that was thrown out the window with we need to change the inport page ect
<bobweaver> then wait we need to keep
<bobweaver> then lets just get rid off all togeather
<bobweaver> then lets have again but on different page
<bobweaver> then this is not working so lets move on too do this which = new flow charts ect
<bobweaver> then in the meeeting today .... lets not go there :)
<bobweaver> no one was putting in blue prints and just sending things to mailing list I am on like 30 mailing list and was lead dev for this I was just trying to help and I see where that has gotten me :) I was removed as OP from channel and have been made too feel like I am doing wrong things so I think eff it I will cowboy this stuff
<bobweaver> but then the best of all I went though mailing list and found nothing. so,,,,
<bobweaver> sorry to rant here I am done Once again I am sorry . that is my word of the day :(
 * lifeless is thoroughly confused
<bobweaver> you and me both
<bobweaver> I still dont know how it ended up that I was saying sorry for not knowing things that where happenening that I was not infomed of there should have been blueprints I have learned something today thou. always stick your flowcharts up get reviews and then after that do blueprints. If people do not like then the hell with them they can make there own thing. just sux because I  was the 1st one too mak anything and feel as thou I have been pus
<bobweaver> hed too the side. Like your 1st code was ok and we are going to use that thanks now gget the heck out of here but before you do that can you change this lol
<dobey> who can i bug to bump up the build score a bit for a PPA?
<czajkowski> dobey: me
<czajkowski> dobey: don't leave me hanging :) or I'll go back to packing
<bobweaver> lifeless,  at any ate thanks for your help and also testtools and python-oops-tool is great stuff so thanks for that also
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=tool
<dobey> czajkowski: heh. sorry
<dobey> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta could use a bump
<czajkowski> dobey: 2 tics
<czajkowski> dobey: done
<dobey> czajkowski: cheers
<czajkowski> dobey: np, nice to actually be able to help you for once :) rather than the other way around
<czajkowski> shout if needs more
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> :)
<lifeless> bobweaver: no worries
<bobweaver> anyone here good with python and gedit I am trying to fix bug. one I can not see anything on the terminal screenshot http://imagebin.org/210696     code http://paste.ubuntu.com/963239/   look at lines 14 and 20 them are the ones that I want to fix  I want  a green for-ground and a black background thanks for your time Or ubuntu stock colors would be nice also :) If this is the wrong channel too post this in I am sorry but I am running out
<bobweaver>  of options no one on python and or Gnome seems to know anything about it. Once again thanks for your time :)
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993038 I wonder what does mean needs-bisect»« in "** Tags added: needs-bisect regression-release".
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993038 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "[Upstream] Ubuntu 12.04: Embedded HSQLDB is read-only (regression)" [Medium,New]
<falktx__> hey there
<falktx__> I just tried to do an upload of a native package using lzma, and it was rejected
<falktx__> Unable to identify file distrho-plugins_20120502-0~precise1.tar.lzma (sound) in changes.
<falktx__> I'm doing some search, it seems related to this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/225151
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 225151 in Launchpad itself "Please add support for .orig.tar.bz2" [High,Fix released]
<falktx__> isn't lzma supported in PPAs?
<falktx__> I see some bugs on launchpad regarding lzma, but they are set to fixed
<falktx__> I can use gzip, but that means 71Mb vs 21Mb
<Resistance> ugh, my ZNC's disconnecting me from *everywhere* :/
<falktx__> my upload speed is very slow... (that's the reason I'm trying to use lzma)
<falktx__> any hints?
 * falktx__ tries bz2
<mwhudson> falktx__: i _think_ you can use xz
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993038 Was bedeutet »needs-bisect« in "** Tags added: needs-bisect regression-release"?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993038 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "[Upstream] Ubuntu 12.04: Embedded HSQLDB is read-only (regression)" [Medium,New]
<falktx__> mwhudson: but is it supported?
<mwhudson> falktx__: seems like it, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/742408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742408 in Launchpad itself "Support xz compression in source packages" [Low,Fix released]
<falktx__> hm, but will it work for 10.04 too?
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> now that is a question
<falktx__> I have the idea that xz is too recent
<falktx__> yep
<mwhudson> i think you might be correct
<falktx__> I need packages for 10.04 and 12.04
<falktx__> different debian/source/options is possible, but not convenient in any way
<falktx__> mwhudson: should I report a bug then?
<mwhudson> falktx__: it might be good to talk to someone who knows this issues a bit more definitely than me
<mwhudson> like wgrant or StevenK if they're awake yet
<falktx__> hmm, bz2 makes it 29Mb
<Resistance> falktx__:  which packages do you need?
<falktx__> Resistance: I'm trying to upload a native-source package using lzma compression
<Resistance> uploading to...?
<falktx__> PPA
<falktx__> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/plugins
<Resistance> did you try gzip compression?
<Resistance> (just out of curiiosity)
<falktx__> Resistance: no, because tarball gets 71Mb and my internet is not the best
<falktx__> reason why I wanted to use lzma instead
<falktx__> xz is too new for 10.04 (I think), so lzma
<falktx__> when uploading, I got build rejected mail, saying:
<falktx__> Unable to identify file distrho-plugins_20120502-0~precise1.tar.lzma (sound) in changes.
<Resistance> yeah, i'm going to let one of the gods of Launchpad answer your question, I just use GZip compression
<Resistance> and for the record: my internet is limited by my router, which is mostly-dead and glitchy as hell, and I still use GZip compression
<Resistance> (and sometimes I have packages in excess of 50MB)
<falktx__> what is your upload speed?
<falktx__> mine is around ~50kb/sec
<falktx__> but because my network kinda sucks, sometimes the connection is broken, and I have to start from the beginning... :(
<StevenK> re_is_native_tar_ext = re.compile(r"^tar.(?:gz|bz2|xz)$")
<StevenK> .lzma no worky ^
<falktx__> StevenK: hey there, you seem to be the guy I should talk to ;)
<falktx__> can this work? or should I use gzip/bz2 instead?
<StevenK> Use tar.xz instead
<StevenK> Make sure you have Pre-Depends set correctly
<falktx__> StevenK: but will it work on 10.04 systems?
<StevenK> It should work fine, xz support was added in 9.04 or something
<falktx__> ok, cool
<falktx__> StevenK: what do I need to set in pre-depends?
<falktx__> xz-utils?
<StevenK> That I don't remember
<falktx__> I assume it's build pre-depends, not normal packages..?
<falktx__> dpkg -S `which xz` -> xz-utils :)
<falktx__> xz gets me a 23Mb (lzma does 21Mb)
<falktx__> good enough ;)
<wilx> And 7zip?
<falktx__> didn't tried, let me try now
 * falktx__ wonders why linux doesn't give 7z so much attention...
<wgrant> 7z doesn't really do POSIX well
<wgrant> And I'm pretty sure it uses lzma compression
<falktx__> gee, 7z gets me 51Mb...
<wgrant> So it's not very useful as an archive or compression format
<falktx__> not good for source code ;)
<wgrant> It's just better than zip, because zip has historically been terrible
<wilx> IME it does better than xz.
<wilx> Have you tried appropriate switches? :)
<wilx> Or at least equal if not better.
<wilx> E.g., see these https://sourceforge.net/projects/log4cplus/files/log4cplus-stable/1.1.0/, xz is ony a bit smaller than 7zips.
<falktx__> distrho-plugins 20120502-0~precise1 (Accepted)
<falktx__> yay!
<falktx__> heh, 7z with "ultra" settings gets a 55Mb 7z file
<falktx__> weird...
<shape> Hello, I have reported a bug and someone in the comments told me to do this command apport-collect 993245. I ran it and then asks me to give full authorization to between launchpad and my computer.
<Resistance> shape:  probably so it can upload the files
<shape> shape: but it does nothing. It doesn't close, do I have to leave my computer on? What should it do exactly?
#launchpad 2012-05-03
<shape> hello  I've run a command apport-collect and where the window pops up to "report a problem to the developers" it freezes
<lifeless> shape: #ubuntu may be able to help you with that
<shape> lifeless, I just asked there too :)
<shape> lifeless: It seems like it worked "as in, it uploaded the log. Thanks
<Corey> How do I delete a package from launchpad?  I don't see any way to submit a "deletion request"
<StevenK> In your own PPA or the primary archive?
<Corey> StevenK: My own PPA.
<StevenK> Corey: There's a Delete Packages link off +packages
<Corey> (Pushed a package that was busted, it has no reason to be there anymore and it has the potential to blow things up)
<maxb> The "Delete packages" link is on the page after "View package details", somewhat counter-intuitively
<Corey> Weird, no delete link in the repo I care about, but there is in my personal PPA.  If I recreate the URL structure it works.
<Corey> Odd.
<EvilResistance> Corey:  not sure you can request a deletion in a PPA...
<EvilResistance> not unless you're in a group with upload permissions to it
<EvilResistance> s/upload/ownership/
<Corey> EvilResistance: It worked.
<EvilResistance> heh
<Corey> So there's either an issue of "I can delete things I can't" or "there's a UI bug"
<wgrant> Which URL doesn't have the link, but you think it should?
<Corey> https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt/+packages only shows me a copy packages option, yet https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt/+delete-packages works for me to remove packages.
<Corey> Very odd.
<wgrant> Corey: Someone deleted and then tried to undelete that PPA
<wgrant> That's why the link is missing.
<bigjools> I love it that people completely ignore warnings in the UI
<Corey> Uh...
<Corey> That's not good. :-)
<Corey> <-- not it
<ScottK> Zombie undead PPAs are after you.
<EvilResistance> lol
<Corey> So it would seem.
<mwhudson> >>> l.project_groups.search(text='lava')[0].all_milestones[0]
<mwhudson> <has_bugs at https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/lava/+milestone/backlog>
<mwhudson> why is that a has_bugs object, not a milestone?
<wgrant> Bug 951365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 951365 in Launchpad itself "Accessing milestone on project group via webservice api returns has_bugs object" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951365
<mwhudson> yay
<mwhudson> wgrant: any idea how to fix this?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Try lp.load()ing the URL
<wgrant> Might work
<wgrant> Might not
<mwhudson> wgrant: i meant in launchpad
<mwhudson> (that doesn't work, btw)
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> rm lazr.restful is easiest
<wgrant> I don't know the details of this particular issue.
<mwhudson> i was thinking more an afternoon hack than a lifetime hack
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> will poke around a bit
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993038 I wonder what does mean needs-bisect»« in "** Tags added: needs-bisect regression-release".
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993038 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "[Upstream] Ubuntu 12.04: Embedded HSQLDB is read-only (regression)" [Medium,New]
<dupondje> thedac: those yade builds are eating all power again :p
<hexmode> bug links on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/825447 and the like aren't working
<ubot5> Error: Bug #825447 is a duplicate of bug #820921, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/820921)
<hexmode> note that I mean the link on "bug #820921" is broken
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 820921 could not be found
<hexmode> ok, just to be clear, links like "https://bugs.launchpad.net/825447" don't work
<ubot5> Error: Bug #825447 is a duplicate of bug #820921, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/820921)
<hexmode> nor do links like https://launchpad.net/bugs/820921
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 820921 not found
<hexmode> which ubot5 just  gave not  3 minutes ago
<angeloc> hy guys, I'm writing an ubuntu accomplishment that should test if a person had personally verified an SRU bug to earn the tester trophy, any idea?
<czajkowski> angeloc: there is an Ubuntu-accomplishement channel
<angeloc> czajkowski: sorry for not being more explicit, i have to use launchpad api via python to find for what i'm looking for
<angeloc> czajkowski: but i have not found a way to check if a person had personally verified an SRU bug via launchpad api
<czajkowski> angeloc: perhaps in launchpad-dev might be able to help
<dobey> angeloc: there is no way to get the tag edits for a particular user for all time, afaik
<angeloc> dobey: ok, so I can only know if a bug filed by a person was verified but not who verified it, right?
<dobey> angeloc: yes, but it's a bit more complex than that.
<dobey> angeloc: "tags" is data on the bug object, not the bug_task object. and it's just a string of comma-separated values
<angeloc> dobey: complexity don't fear me, the only constraint it should be efficient and should download the least datas
<dobey> angeloc: so if a bug was filed against something, and later marked as also affecting something else, and fixed in the other thing, but not the original, the tag may still be there, though it's not really related to the original bug
<dobey> angeloc: which means, in its current state, that even if you could check it easily, you might still get it wrong :)
<angeloc> dobey: ok, i haven't to corner all possible cases, the accomplishment should check if a user had verified at least one bug to earn the tester trophy
<dobey> angeloc: right, and i don't see any good way to do that
<dobey> angeloc: who edited the tags list, is not part of the API that I can see
<angeloc> dobey: ok, so in the last resort, i can check only if a bug filed by a person has the tag verification-done, it's a little bit different from what I originally thought
<angeloc> dobey: i can change the accomplishment from tester to "Filed an SRU verified bug"
<dobey> angeloc: right, though the tag may also go away, or get changed back to verification-needed, for various reasons
<angeloc> dobey: well okay, i have to check if the user has at least one bug, anytime soon it will have an SRU verified bug!
<angeloc> dobey: if not, he should contribute more!
<dobey> hrmm, why do my builds in ppa:ubuntuone/beta have a significantly longer wait to build than those in ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies exactly?
<dupondje> Hey! Somebody that could look @ the ppa builders
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458800
<dupondje> people doing daily builds of packages that take 18h+ to build
<dupondje> should be allowed imo
<dobey> i don't understand your statement
<dupondje> well, it seems like some people (see https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458800) are uploading packages to their ppa daily
<dupondje> not to bad, if the packages wouldn't take more then 18h to build ...
<dobey> i think it's stuck
<dobey> i mean, i don't think libreoffice even takes that long to build
<dupondje> its not libreoffice :)
<dupondje> see https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458800 for example
<dupondje> started 18h ago
<dobey> yes i know it's not libreoffice
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458813 says it was successful and took 8 hours, 50 minutes
<dobey> and the i386 build on natty took less than 4 hours
<dupondje> strange
<dupondje> 4h is still quite alot but ok :)
<dobey> likewise on oneiric and precise
<dobey> well, there are a lot more than 1 builder
<dobey> so it's obviously stuck
<dobey> and has been for a very long time
<dupondje> its not stuck really
<dobey> but i don't have the "kill this build" button
<dupondje> refresh in 30 minutes :)
<dupondje> you'll see it went to the next file ...
<dobey> ok, so it's really slow
<dobey> and it's c++. they must use templates
<mwhudson> i presume you're not talking about armel :)
<dobey> no, these specific builds are on amd64
<bobweaver> hello I am wondering how I use dput I have made the whole package .deb .dsc .change ect how do I know push it to ppa ?
<mwhudson> bobweaver: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading should cover this
<mwhudson> you can't upload debs though
<bobweaver> ok it still will not let me upload I will try again
<maxb> There are no lpia PPA builders any more?
<maxb> And this is recent?
<wgrant> maxb: gold has been playing i386 for the last 24 hours because of the backlog. If you have an lpia build I can move it back.
<wgrant> Also, I might try to contact these yade people and ask them to scale back...
<wgrant> those builds are looooong
<maxb> Well, it only really matters for hardy
<maxb> So not hugely
<wgrant> That's why I decided lpia probably didn't need the builder :)
<maxb> But it means I can't promote a complete all-architectures build from my staging ppa to my release ppa
<maxb> I suppose I could investigate playing with the Architectures field and see if LP can be asked not to build the package on lpia at all
<wgrant> maxb: gold is lpia again, but it's busy building private stuff so it could be a while
<wgrant> It can't :(
<maxb> Or, I suppose I could just copy the package anyway, which will create a second needsbuild lpia build, and make the package uninstallable on lpia .... but it's only lpia
<maxb> Hm, yes, the amd64 queue is a little extreme, isn't it
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> quantal has that effect on things
<wgrant> and yade doesn't help
<Adri2000> I changed my default email address in LP
<Adri2000> removed the old one
<Adri2000> how should I login now?
<Adri2000> looks like it still wants my old address for login, which seems weird
<StevenK> Login is done using SSO, which is a seperate system
<wgrant> You can manage your login email addresses at login.ubuntu.com
<Adri2000> right, https://login.launchpad.net/+emails is probably what I was looking for then
<Adri2000> thanks :)
<wgrant> Or there
#launchpad 2012-05-04
<bobweaver> hello there I am having trouble pushing to my branch I keep on getting a permissions error, Like my rsa key is funky I have tried to break the lock and still have gotten no where thanks for your time.
<lifeless> can you paste 'bzr info -v' for your local branch and the branch you are pushing to ?
<lifeless> as well as the url you are pushing too
<lifeless> and your LP user id.
<bobweaver> sure I have no gui at the moment but I will try
<bobweaver> uname josephjamesmills
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/96602
<bobweaver> like I said I do not have gui so not sure if that worked thanks again I will make a 2nd paste just in case
<lifeless> that paste contains mortgage spam
<bobweaver> what Oo
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/966027
<lifeless> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/zpanelcp/zpanelcp/ is locked, run `bzr break-lock :push`
<bobweaver> this the tick ` ` ?
<lifeless> just me quoting what I told you so you know what to copy
<lifeless> don't copy the `
<bobweaver> Cool
<bobweaver> brb
<bobweaver>  \o/
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> thanks a ton lifeless
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993038 I wonder what does mean »needs-bisect« in "** Tags added: needs-bisect regression-release".
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993038 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] Ubuntu 12.04: Embedded HSQLDB is read-only (regression)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lifeless> bullgard4: ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<lifeless> they may know
<bullgard4> lifeless: I will do. Thank you.
<maxb> Are some of the PPA amd64 builders much higher / lower spec-ed than others?
<maxb> I ask because there are some builds that have been building for >24hours, but other similar ones of the same package completed in ~3 to 4 hours
<wgrant> maxb: A couple of builders have looked far slower than usual for a couple of days.
<wgrant> if it continues I'll get someone to have a look
<wgrant> But yes, the specs differ wildly.
<wgrant> Very few machines are the same. They're mostly from the server hardware test farm
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> karkalla is still going
<czajkowski> aye during the week some were taking 10+hrs
<czajkowski> got them looked at and all reports were fine
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Some of the things were horrifyingly buggy packages crashing launchpad-buildd.
<wgrant> But there are at least 3 builders now taking far longer than they should.
<czajkowski> wgrant: poking folks? or want me to do ?
<dobey> is there any way to get from the "Bug Comment Added" on a user's +karma, to the actual bug comment it refers to?
<wgrant> dobey: No. The best you can do is order +commentedbugs by date last updated.
<dobey> ok, had to do a search to get all the dups/incompletes/etc to show up. thanks
<dobey> wgrant: since you're here, any idea why ppa:ubuntuone/beta would seem to have a significantly longer wait time for builds, than ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies seems to?
<wgrant> dobey: Each PPA can have a build score boost applied.
<wgrant> Perhaps nightlies does, beta does not.
<dobey> wgrant: that's what i originally thought, but i asked for a build score bump on it the other day, and czajkowski said she applied it. but it's still slow. and the build score looks familiar when i upload something and it's waiting to build
<dobey> wgrant: can you verify? i don't have enough perms myself to see that info, it seems
<czajkowski> dobey: ah didnt apply a boost
<czajkowski> applied more space
<czajkowski> 2 tics
<czajkowski> dobey: doing that now for you
<dobey> czajkowski: oh. well that'd explain it then. :)
 * czajkowski waits for things to blow up now 
<czajkowski> dobey: bonus is now you've a larger ppa
<dobey> heh
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458776
<dupondje> building since yesterday now :s
<dupondje> same for https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/stable/+build/3458800
<dupondje> and https://launchpad.net/~yade-pkg/+archive/snapshots/+build/3459364
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> didnt we have this issue yesterday
<czajkowski> in fact wgrant ping
<wgrant> mthaddon was looking at one of the problematic builders, but nothing was obviously wrong
<dupondje> czajkowski: 2 days ago :)
<dupondje> but if we have daily build of a package that takes 40h to build :)
<dupondje> quite a long queue already 337 jobs (16 hours)
<wgrant> I've canclled the three ancient yade builds
<dupondje> ok :)
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa/+build/3463546 somebody would like to bump the score a bit so it can build ? :)
<WasserDragoon> hi i've uploaded a package to my team's ppa but nothing happens... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407897/
<WasserDragoon> "Heimdall has no updates" : https://launchpad.net/~heimdall-packagers/+archive/ppa
<WasserDragoon> neither any email notification
<WasserDragoon> i've opened a questions since no one answers here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/196047
<dobey> and here i thought heimdall was a kerberos implementation
<dobey> oh, i guess that was heimdal
<dratone> hi all
<dobey> hie
<dobey> hi
<pindonga> hi there, can anyone tell me if launchpad has something called 'account merges' and what it does?
<tsimpson> pindonga: it basically allows someone to merge 2 accounts into 1 account: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Merging
<pindonga> tsimpson, thanks
<cjohnston> gmb: ping
<gmb> cjohnston, Hi
<bobweaver> hello again I am having troubles uploading my pgp key to the ubuntu server I have changed the name of the server to the one in the help section on launchpad. I just keep getting error message. Here is a screenshot of sed error message. http://imagebin.org/211007   is there other ways too upload keys to the ubuntu server ?
<tsimpson> bobweaver: you want to use keyserver.ubuntu.com not keyserver.pgp.com
<bobweaver> tsimpson,  thanks for your time I am off too try
<bobweaver> same error I made sure that I was trying for the ubuntu server had it highlighted and also selected from the drop down box but got back same error
<bobweaver> Like this http://imagebin.org/211008
<tsimpson> I use KDE so I can't really help with that, but you could just do it on the command-line easily
<bobweaver> I have 3 other computers that all have there keys on the server. I am going to try and reboot ?
<bobweaver> tsimpson,  how to do from cli ?
<dobey> or you have a firewall configuration blocking the connection
<bobweaver> nope dobey  I looked
<bobweaver> I will remove all keys but the ubuntu one and try again
<tsimpson> bobweaver: use "gpg --list-keys" and find the line that starts with "pub"
<bobweaver> tsimpson,  Thanksa bunch
<bobweaver> thanks a *
<bobweaver> I am saving that now
<bobweaver> I removed all the other keys and it worked thou
<tsimpson> you'll see something like "1024D/XXXXXXXX", copy that second part after the '/' and use "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys  XXXXXXXX" (replacing with the actual key)
<bobweaver> I see thanks a ton again
<bobweaver> I will be using that way from now on out. maybe I should file bug for what just happened ?
<bobweaver> "that way "   cli
<tsimpson> you could file the bug, but I'm not sure if it is or not, I don't have the application to play with
<bobweaver> thanks again tsimpson  have a good weekend :)
<tsimpson> you too :)
#launchpad 2012-05-05
<george_e> Bazaar keeps reporting "Unrecognized value for BZR_SSH environment variable." I've tried setting it to 'paramiko', 'openssh', 'ssh', and 'plink' and it ignores each of those.
<george_e> Launchpad is giving me errors now:
<george_e> OOPS-787faa9a8fe264a50acb720a60f05618
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=787faa9a8fe264a50acb720a60f05618
<wgrant> george_e: I've fixed that timeout.
<wgrant> george_e: Which version of bzr are you using, and on which platform?
<george_e> Thanks.
<george_e> Oh, I finally just switched to the standalone installer.
<george_e> ...and it works now.
<wgrant> I believe on Win32 it defaults to paramiko, which might not be installed normally if you didn't use the standalone installer.
<george_e> Oh, okay.
<wgrant> And if you're using openssh/ssh/plink you might have to specify the full path.
<wgrant> But I haven't used bzr on Windows in years, so I'm not quite clear on how these things work.
<george_e> Thankfully I still have my Ubuntu VM handy :)
<george_e> I need it for setting up daily build recipes on LP, etc.
<george_e> Is it considered bad practice for a daily build recipe to also run unit tests after building?
<wgrant> george_e: It's considered good practice to run them at the end of the binary build, as long as they are fairly quick.
<george_e> Okay, thanks.
<porthose_spider> Hey guys, any hints as to why my debian/watch file stopped working would be much appreciated.  http://paste.debian.net/167387
<astraljava> porthose_spider: The download link for the 1.2 release seems to be https protocol. Could that be it?
<porthose_spider> astraljava, yep that was it thx :)
<astraljava> No worries, glad it works now.
<gua> I'm having some trouble registering for UDS. I'm getting "OpenID failed  OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')"
<gua> I'm logged into launchpad.net for sure and I've tried on 4 browsers (firefox, chromium, midori and epiphany)
<wgrant> gua: Which page is giving that error?
<gua> on https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/ when i click on    "Register or sign in"    i get it
<wgrant> gua: That just uses Launchpad for authentication -- it's not something that we have anything to do with. I'd report it in #canonical-sysadmin.
<gua> ah, alright
<gua> Yeah I thought it might not be a launchpad.net issue, but I wasn't able to find a UDS-oriented irc channel
<gua> wgrant: thanks
<pfarrell_> if you make a merge request that isn't "ready for review", does an email get sent out anyway?
<pfarrell_> I have asked some questions of the list in my merge request text that I'd like them to see
<pfarrell_> but I haven't got an email yet, and it's been 15 minutes
<wgrant> pfarrell_: No, no email is sent until you mark it ready for review.
<pfarrell_> oh. I did not expect that.
<pfarrell_> I want it to send an email, but it is not ready for merging yet. Is there any way? or should I just mark it as needing review?
<wgrant> pfarrell_: You'll need to either email directly or set it to Needs Review.
<pfarrell_> ok. thanks.
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> if someone applies to join a team and is declined can they re-apply later?
<benonsoftware> AlanBell: Evening, I believe they can
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<cheako> Hello, if you get a chance you can prevent a build from falling.  The i386 build failed and there is no reason to assume the amd64 build will work.
<cheako> https://launchpad.net/~cheako/+archive/wine4diabloiii/+build/3464635
<cheako> I just re-started the i386 build now that I have a new version of another package, I'm hoping it'll build.
<cheako> This build needs to complete first: https://launchpad.net/~cheako/+archive/wine4diabloiii/+build/3465051
<cheako> ...prevent the build from falling by removing it from the queue.
<shape> Hello, I submitted this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993245 And I am wondering, what happens next? Am I free to reinstall my system and see if it persists? Would that be counterproductive to solving the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 993245 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hard Disk cycles on and off" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dupondje> amd64 ppa is doing strange again, some firefox builds are stuck, and our best friends from yada are building they daily again (which takes +18h now)
<mtaylor> hey guys - LP_SERVICE_ROOT is throwing ssl handshake errors my way
<mtaylor> httplib2.SSLHandshakeError: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:504: error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
#launchpad 2012-05-06
<dapal> Hello people
<dapal> I'd like to remove a language from the "available" translations in my project (wicd)
<dapal> I'm using LP also for translations, and I have set it up to import/export the po's from the bzr repo
<dapal> _however_, today LP just re-added the .po's to the repo, and I had to "bzr rm" them again
<dapal> they're practically unmaintained translations of language variants -- example es_MX, es_CL and so on. Being unmaintained, a Mexican user just sees a few messages in spanish, and the rest in english (while it would be more useful if wicd just used "es.po" there)
<dapal> do you have any suggestions?
<dapal> (see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wicd-devel/wicd/experimental/revision/773 , "files added")
<vibhav> Why doesnt show bugs assigned to me?
<EvilResistance> vibhav, eh?
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp
<vibhav> Shows only 1 bug assigned to me
<vibhav> while I have 5 other bugs assigned to me
<EvilResistance> did you go "Advanced" and select all statuses?
<vibhav> How do I do that/
<vibhav> ?
<EvilResistance> whoops
<EvilResistance> sent via /msg :/
<EvilResistance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/+assignedbugs
<EvilResistance> try that link there
<EvilResistance> on my end, it shows 35 for you
<bobweaver> Hello there today I am working blueprints that I have and would like to ask some question to all people here. Here is a link to the blueprint that I am working on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/zpanelcp/+spec/downloads  I would like too learn about trail and error of others and what you have learned from Registering Downloads. Thanks for your time and hope that you are having a great weekend :)
<Cubox> Hi :)
<isaacj87> hello all, I noticed my orig.tar.gz for my package on my PPA had a bunch of leftover files in it. I decided to delete the package off my PPA and start fresh. How long will it be before I can upload an updated version of my source orig.tar.gz?
<micahg> isaacj87: you can't, you have to bump the version of it (or revert the files in patch in the packaging)
<isaacj87> micahg, okay, i'll revert the files via patch; however, i no longer have a way to download the original tarball. I checked here: https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped/+build/3439120
<isaacj87> but it doesn't exist
<micahg> isaacj87: well, if you deleted it, it'll be deleted, but I think Launchpad remembers the hash to prevent uploading the same version again (maybe someone else knows if it's still available somewhere)
#launchpad 2013-04-29
<aboudreault> Hi, is is possible to create a debian stable repo with launchpad? or strictly for Ubuntu?
<ScottK> It's just for Ubuntu.
<aboudreault> ok
<kirkland> anyone around who can help me with a commercial launchpad subscription?
<czajkowski> kirkland: whats up ?
<czajkowski> have you mailed commercial@lp.net
<czajkowski> not checked mail in the last few hours
<kirkland> czajkowski: howdy!  I purchased a subscription on Apr 9th, my credit card was charged
<kirkland> czajkowski: I don't think I ever got the voucher added to my LP account
<kirkland> czajkowski: and I'm getting expiration notices for my project
<kirkland> czajkowski: I have not emailed commercial@lp.net
<kirkland> czajkowski: IRC is more fun :-)
<czajkowski> kirkland: what's the project id
<kirkland> czajkowski: zmisc
<czajkowski> dr.who has just finished so I'm in a good mood and will look into it :)
<kirkland> czajkowski: :-)  woot!
 * kirkland wonders which episode
<czajkowski> latest one
<czajkowski> kirkland: when you go to https://launchpad.net/zmisc/+vouchers
<czajkowski> is there anything there ?
<kirkland> czajkowski: nope -- "Lost something?"
<kirkland> czajkowski: I expected it at https://launchpad.net/~kirkland/+vouchers maybe
<kirkland> czajkowski: nothing there
<czajkowski> yeah sorry meant your lp id
<czajkowski> kirkland: did you get an email from shop/canonical/lp on purchase completion
<czajkowski> as there is nothing on the ac just checked with web ops
<kirkland> czajkowski: negative -- but I did get one from WorldPay
<kirkland> czajkowski: I feel like something broke in between the card getting charged and the voucher being issued
<czajkowski> kirkland: ok can you mail that to commercial@lp.net and I'll get on that tomorrow and see what;s up
<kirkland> czajkowski: I have my records from an earlier purchase in Dec, which worked as you said
<kirkland> czajkowski: thanks
<czajkowski> project is due to expire on the 5th
<czajkowski> if we dont have it sorted out before then will extend it for a bit till we fix it
<czajkowski> kirkland: have extended it till June due to the hassle
<kirkland> czajkowski: cheers!
<kirkland> czajkowski: email sent, thanks
<czajkowski> np
#launchpad 2013-04-30
<cjwatson> vibhav: you should be able to, yes
<varun> hi all, there is an account(https://launchpad.net/~varun) that is inactive since its creation (8 years back). Is it possible to drop it ? I was interested in the username varun on launchpad as well .
<czajkowski> varun: you cna file a answer on lp
<czajkowski> just note some peoople do use the account they may just appear inactive.
<varun> how to file an answer?
<mgz> calling it 'answers' is confusing in that context :)
<varun> but it has overall zero activity
<mgz> varun: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<varun> ok, thanks , i'll do it
<alessio> hi...I have a team on launchpad and I want create a project wtih same name and join them. It's possibile?have I some problems with repository that I have already made?
<alessio> *with
<wgrant> alessio: Teams can own projects, but the are separate types of objects in separate namespaces, used for separate things.
<alessio> so I can do what I want...
<wgrant> alessio: Yes
<alessio> perfect...the goal is to use the section code of project...not for packaging
<alessio> so I can do that only with project or not?
<wgrant> alessio: I don't understand what you mean
<wgrant> A team is a group of people
<wgrant> The team can have a PPA containing Ubuntu packages
<wgrant> And the team can own a project
<wgrant> Projects have bugs, branches, etc.
<dobey> projects don't have packages
<dobey> distributions and PPAs do
<alessio> ok thanks...
<qengho> Hi hi. I'm interested in having a vcs-import resume after failing a few times long ago. I don't own the branch. I clicked "retry", but I'm not sure that did anything.  Does it?  https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/v8/trunk-svn/+index
<dobey> qengho: i think not. i think you have to be in the team that owns it. i've retried it. i expect it will fail though
 * qengho casts SUMMON STATIK
<dobey> oh, it'sstill runing at least
<qengho> dobey: looks like the v8 import failed.  Some connection error, obscured by TLS layer I reckon.
<dobey> qengho: probably a connection being open for too long and the server dropping prematurely or something
<qengho> dobey: sure. Almost exactly 29 minutes, start to end.
<qengho> "1174/14502" is not very far along.  :\
<dobey> yeah, 14K revisions is quite a lot :-/
<dobey> and it seems to always start at 0
<dobey> at leasting comparing it to the old import log
<dobey> wonder why it doesn't do chunked imports to work around such things
<qengho> I wonder if the SVN plugin is supposed to be smarter.
<wgrant> This is the iniial phase
<wgrant> Where it discovers which revisions exist
<wgrant> On a normal svn repo it's fast
<qengho> wgrant: "normal repo"?
<wgrant> qengho: A non-Google SVN server
<qengho> wgrant: is the failure Google's fault, or is nonstandard behavior ticking a bug?
<imachine_> hello
<imachine_> how can I censor something on a mailing list?
<imachine_> I accidentaly posted tmi ;)
<imachine_> who can I contact?
<imachine_> is this the right place?
<StevenK> imachine_: It's on the Internet, it will have already been archived by many places.
<imachine_> StevenK, I know of two so far
<imachine_> StevenK, at least known by google
<StevenK> Yes, that's my point.
<imachine_> StevenK, which leaves only this place because the other one is censored enough
<imachine_> StevenK, yep, I accidentaly posted personal information which could be a possible threat.
<imachine_> StevenK, maybe not life or death.. but a possible harm nonetheless.
<imachine_> StevenK, I'd like that not to happen.
<StevenK> imachine_: Link me the post, privately?
<imachine_> StevenK, cool
<dobey> imachine_: you cannot "censor" e-mail that has already been sent. anyone who is a recipient will have already received a copy, and there is no way for you to revoke it from all the machines. even if it's removed from the mailing list archive on launchpad, anyone else who received it could archive it, and if any of them wanted to use any of the information in it for some purpose, they could already do so.
#launchpad 2013-05-01
<geomyidae> Is there a guide for how to take [working Git repo] -> [ppa with auto-builds] ?
<geser> wgrant: Hi, do you have an idea why expanding the version for saucy on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/heat/+index gives a 404 for the sub-page it wants to load?
<StevenK> geser: It's a bug.
<geser> a known bug? or does it need filing?
<wgrant> geser: It probably needs filing
<geser> wgrant, StevenK: filed as bug #1175212
<ubot5> bug 1175212 in Launchpad itself "The version box on the "heat" source package page tries to load a non-existing source publication page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175212
<wgrant> geser: Thanks
<wgrant> geser: Ah, it's because the package only exists in -proposed
<wgrant> So there's no latest publication.
<geser> wgrant: is it only because it got synced recently?
<geser> as it the page the webpage tries to load different from the SPPH entry from the api? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/3147421
<wgrant> geser: It's because britney hasn't migrated it to release yet.
<wgrant> There's no publication outside -proposed
<geser> and the box works for other packages in -proposed works because there are also packages in release (from the past)?
<wgrant> geser: Right
<wgrant> It gets the archive from latest_overall_publication
<wgrant> Which excludes -proposed or -backports publications
<wgrant> Because there's only a -proposed pub, there's no latest_overall_publication, and no archive to link to.
<geser> and the API has no problem with it?
<wgrant> geser: Right
<wgrant> geser: It's just DSP:+index that uses the archive from latest_overall_publication
<wgrant> I'm not sure why it does, given it has a perfectly good archive from the publication that it's trying to link to
<geser> ok, I leave it up to you guys if it's worth fixing or not
<t1mp_>  /wc
<bdrung> maxb: can you adjust the repository location of https://code.launchpad.net/~devscripts-dev/devscripts/trunk to  git://anonscm.debian.org/collab-maint/devscripts.git ?
<maxb> sure
<maxb> done
<bdrung> thanks
#launchpad 2013-05-02
<pabs3> is there a way to look up the Ubuntu bug corresponding to Debian bug #705648 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 705648 in apt-transport-https "if-modfied-since undhandled case causes apt lists corruption" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/705648
<wgrant> pabs3: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs/705648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705648 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug with extended attributes in reiserfs leads to FS corruption" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> pabs3: The 404 means that there's no linked bug.
<pabs3> ok, thanks
<snwh> Hi, surely this account ought to be terminated: https://launchpad.net/~faggot
<czajkowski> snwh: hi , no it doesnt we don't have a naming policy
<snwh> that's unfortunate
<czajkowski> if we started to remove words that are possibly offensive in one language over an another it would lead to unmaintainable situation.
<czajkowski> this has come up before
<snwh> I guess this is true
<snwh> Thanks for clarifying at least, czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> np
<barry> wgrant: could you please remind me how to stop getting mp notifications for projects/teams i don't want?  is it possible without leaving the team?
<wgrant> barry: Depends on how the team admin has set it up. Can you forward me a problematic email?
<barry> wgrant: will do, thanks!
<dobey> barry: do you use procmail?
<barry> dobey: nope :)
<dobey> barry: oh, i have an easily customizable set of procmail rules that filters all that for me in a nice way.
<dobey> barry: i don't think there's any way on launchpad directly to stop getting MP mail without leaving the team that it's coming through.
<barry> dobey: yeah, i may just have to leave the team in that case.  it's not like i'm contributing to them anyway these days
<wgrant> barry: Oh, missed that you said *MP* notifications
<wgrant> No way to opt out of them without setting a team on the contact address, no
<wgrant> It sorta sucks
<wgrant> s/team on the contact address/contact address on the team/
<barry> wgrant: feature request? <wink>  -- thanks!  i'll just leave the team
<psusi> isn't there a way to search lp for a remote bug watch?
<wgrant> psusi: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/$BUGTRACKER/$REMOTEBUG
<wgrant> Will redirect to the linked LP bug if it exists, otherwise 404
<mitya57> hi, when one tries to open StackTrace.txt from bug 927125, he gets an HTML page with "Processing failed" text
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 927125 could not be found
<mitya57> (it's private, yes)
<wgrant> mitya57: Refresh a few times and it should work
<wgrant> Let me see if I can make it more likely
<mitya57> no, it doesn't work at all
<wgrant> Hmm
<Elbrus> now the ThreadedStackTrace.txt fails
<Elbrus> hmm, refresh helps
<wgrant> mitya57, Elbrus: Should be better now.
<mitya57> wgrant: works now, thanks!
<Elbrus> wgrant: thanks, now loads at once
<aboudreault> can we build arm packages with laucnhpad?
<czajkowski> aboudreault: yes see the topic
<aboudreault> damn... that was so specific that It was the last thing I would have thought to be in the topic...
<aboudreault> czajkowski, thanks.
<jtaylor> if I want to import a git repo with submodules into launchpad, do I have to remove all submodules from the complete history or is it enough to remove it from the top commit?
<jtaylor> if the latter I could just maintain a mirror where I rebase the remove each time
<mwhudson> complete history, unfortunately
<jtaylor> and keep all the history, else I have to drop it all :/
<jtaylor> hm, too bad
<mwhudson> yeah, it sucks
#launchpad 2013-05-04
<mlankhorst> can I copy binary packages between ppa's (and ubuntu releases) without using the web interface?
<tsimpson> mlankhorst: you can do it via the Launchpad API if you don't want to use the web interface
<mlankhorst> yeah, one of the things I noticed though, copying will fail if I copy it to multiple releases if the binary is not in that ppa yet, some error about unpublished binaries, maybe that's fixed now
<mlankhorst> tsimpson: thanks, I cobbled something together :) http://paste.debian.net/2025/
#launchpad 2013-05-05
<maxb> hm. I think people are being a bit dishonest about the 10 builds/week thing. There is no way a daily builds PPA covering multiple series complies
<maxb> (whoops, that was meant for #launchpad-dev)
<ahayzen> Hi, I just got 'State: Failed to upload' on one of my recipes a few minutes ago is this anything to do with me or is it launchpad itself? Thanks in advance, Andy
<StevenK> ahayzen: Link me the recipe?
<ahayzen> StevenK, https://code.launchpad.net/~cappella-team/+recipe/cappella-daily
<StevenK> ahayzen: The recipe machinery attempted to upload versions which already exist in the PPA.
<ahayzen> StevenK, i didn't even tell it to do anything just spontaneously decided to rebuild? and there have been no changes in bzr.
<StevenK> ahayzen: It shouldn't have done so, since you're right and the bzr revno hasn't changed.
<ahayzen> is there a way of seeing what time the previous build was run?
<StevenK> Oh, maybe you changed the series' it will build for?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> i added Saucy
<StevenK> Right, which marks the recipe as needing a rebuild
<ahayzen> but shouldn't it have either waited until there were changes or only rebuilt saucy?
<StevenK> It isn't quite that clever, unfortunately
<ahayzen> but then it thinks that 'cappella_1.0-0~bzr102~saucy1.tar.gz already exists in PPA' ?
<ahayzen> would that one not pass
<StevenK> That seems to have been uploaded on the 5th as well
<ahayzen> strange
<ahayzen> Saucy was built on the 5th with the previous one so it can't have been changing the series then
#launchpad 2014-04-28
<cjwatson> The OED cites Romany as "early 19th century".  But I think Romani is the preferred spelling nowadays, and LP should probably use that.
<cjwatson> (Though preferably with a bit more verification than me at 1am)
<comradekingu> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kde-systemsettings/+pots/systemsettings/nb/7/+translate  to find the original misspelling of innstillinger "instillinger" the suggestions just point at each other.
<comradekingu> Result, a misspelling can never be corrected, and shows up everywhere
<cjwatson> comradekingu: Looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/52805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 52805 in Launchpad itself "Remove wrong suggestions like typos etc." [Low,Triaged]
<comradekingu> ok, ty
<rbasak> How does one report a spamming account? Or should I just mark the bug as invalid?
<wgrant> rbasak: What's the username?
<rbasak> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~tsnwv https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/1313599
<wgrant> But usually https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1313599 in puppet (Ubuntu) "What Is the Healthiest Slimming Diet in the World?" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Oh, them again.
<wgrant> grar.
<rbasak> +addquestion - noted, thanks.
<[MT]> So... what's causing this to fail now? https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/debian  the repo is perfectly fine as far as I can tell.
<dobey> [MT]: the error seems pretty clear to me, but i can't tell you why the sha is invalid
<[MT]> dobey: I guess I'm more concerned with fixing it, but it seems like an issue on the LP side, not in the repo itself
<dobey> [MT]: maybe bzr-git is being too strict, or has a bug
<dobey> i don't think there's anything in launchpad itself we can do for that error, beyond getting bzr-git updated on the server if the bug is fixed
<[MT]> Should I just file a bug against bzr-git?
<dobey> or launchpad if you wish; seems like the best place to start with that
<dobey> then again, it could be a bug in git where the sha actually is broken and git is just going on anyway instead of failing
<dobey> and bzr is doing the "right
<dobey> err
<dobey> and bzr-git is doign the "right" thing there
<dobey> but i don't know for certain. just pointing out what i see :)
<[MT]> If it actually were broken, I'd expect to see that when doing git clone.
<[MT]> thanks for the info and taking a look
<dobey> [MT]: right, unless there's a bug in git that is not failing when it should (which is why i menteiond that). git isn't without bugs either. could have a goto fail in it too ;)
<[MT]> git has no flaws!
<[MT]> ya, could be the case. I'll try to do some reading on git so see if I can find anything wrong in this repo.
<dobey> it is the word, and the word is it?
<[MT]> that went over my head
<dobey> heh. common retort from bible thumpers when flaws are pointed out to them. "it is the word of god, and the word is god."
<dobey> aka rhetorical avoidance :)
<[MT]> ooh
<comradekingu> circular logic
#launchpad 2014-04-29
<trentg> Hello, is there a way to tell a ppa to rebuild for trusty (14.04) as one of my packages is shown as missing since the update
<cjohnston> wgrant: are you still around this evening/
<wgrant> cjohnston: I am.
<cjohnston> wgrant: I'm not really sure if this has anything to do with LP, but daker is seeing an issue when trying to install lazr.authentication.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358985/
<cjohnston> any ideas?
<daker> note that i am behind a server
<daker> that can filter/block urls...
<daker> ports...
<cjohnston> The install works for me from canonistack
<wgrant>   Not searching https://launchpad.net/lazr.authentication (from https://pypi.python.org/simple/lazr.authentication/) for files because external urls are disallowed.
<wgrant> Sounds like you have external URLs disallowed.
<daker> hmm
<wgrant> What're you doing with lazr.authentication?
<cjohnston> wgrant: summit uses it
<wgrant> Oh.
<daker> launchpadlib uses it
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359716/  apt-get source dvswitch - pulled from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, but apt-get install installed from my ppa.  what am I missing?
<dobey> the deb-src for your ppa, presumably
<CarlFK> ah, right. thanks
<CarlFK> how do I build a debug .deb ?
#launchpad 2014-04-30
<tgm4883> Any chance we can build for debian releases on launchpad PPAs yet?
<dobey> not yet
<tgm4883> dobey: roadmap?
<dobey> i don't think there is a roadmap to enable that (but i'm not on the team that would do that work)
<tgm4883> dobey: ah ok, was a bit confused because of https://launchpad.net/debian
<tgm4883> which has a PPA link
<tgm4883> specifically because https://launchpad.net/debian/+ppas  exists
<tgm4883> where it doesn't for the mythbuntu project
<dobey> hmm
<tgm4883> dobey: although I know you can register a distro on launchpad, but how do I know if that debian thing was created as a distro
<dobey> that is a distro, yes
<tgm4883> so then it's probably default stuff for a LP distro then
<dobey> yes i think so
<dobey> i certainly can't enable any debian series on recipes or copy packages to it in my ppas
<tgm4883> yea we can't either ;)
<tgm4883> dobey: ok, that explains a lot. Thanks for looking
<dobey> sure
#launchpad 2014-05-02
<cagriemer> hello everyone, if i have a public project, can i make some of the branches in that project private?
<wgrant> cagriemer: Sure. https://launchpad.net/ubuntursudo/+edit, change Proprietary to Public to make the project itself visible. Bugs, branches, etc. will remain private. You can configure the privacy of those objects within your project at https://launchpad.net/ubuntutrsudo/+sharing
<cagriemer> wgrant, Thanks. One more question. Do we still need a commercial subscription for "proprietary, can be public" type of branches?
<wgrant> cagriemer: Yes.
<cagriemer> I see. Thanks for your help.
<DalekSec> I'd presume there's no way to trigger Launchpad to regenerate the GPG key?  It'll still cache if I remove all PPAs?
<wgrant> DalekSec: There's no way to do that at the moment, but we're looking at implementing it soon to allow people to upgrade to stronger keys.
<DalekSec> Wow, someone's having connection problems.  OK, thanks for the information.
#launchpad 2014-05-03
<Saviq> looks like we have a spammer:
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1315647
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315647 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "How To Get Rid Of 17 Pounds In 21 Days With Slimming Patches" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1315661
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315661 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Slimming Recipes - Lose Weight Eating Delicious Chicken Burgers" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Saviq: Thanks.  They'd only reported those two bugs; I suspended their account and marked the two bugs Invalid and Private.
#launchpad 2014-05-04
<j0lly> hello all, i'm getting mad surfing the net without a response... i have to check all the pacjages of a ppa (108 pkgs) in order to make a list (i have to updated some links) and i'm trying to download the entaire ppa without success...
<j0lly> no dget bulk, apt-magic and wget stuff are working
<j0lly> i'm not in the mood of download all the 108 pkgs by hand, one by one
<j0lly> -.-
<j0lly> nobody?
<caeser> For anyone using Midori, does Adblock work in Private Browsing?
<cjwatson> j0lly: The PPA's Packages file (in dists/) has Filename fields that list all the filenames relative to the PPA root.
<cjwatson> caeser: I think you're in the wrong channel for that; this channel is about launchpad.net
<caeser> gotcha.  Since Midori is on Launchpad, I didn't know if it would be okay to post this question before filing a bug report.
<caeser> Sorry.
<cjwatson> I mean, this channel's for the operation of the website itself; I'm afraid there's rather too much hosted on it for us to have a hope of answering questions about any of it :-)
<caeser> Fair enough lol.  Have a good day.
<cjwatson> j0lly: So for instance:   for x in $(wget -q -O- http://ppa.launchpad.net/cjwatson/launchpad/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages | grep-dctrl -nsFilename ''); do wget "http://ppa.launchpad.net/cjwatson/launchpad/ubuntu/$x"; done
<cjwatson> adjust to taste
<teward> is it possible within launchpad to copy a package from the repositories to a PPA, or does that have to be a manual upload by the ppa maintainer?
<j0lly> cjwatson, thanks for the hint.. bit late because i had to fill a manual list and cycle over it.. in the end took me the time to write down that fuk*n 108 packages :/ thanks anyway, i'll pin the url :)
<cjwatson> teward: Sure, you can do that using the API.  The copy-package program in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools has the necessary code and will let you do that kind of thing.
<cjwatson> teward: (It's not exposed in the UI, as far as I know.)
<cjwatson> teward: Just be careful with the options, in particular whether you need to use -b.
<cjwatson> j0lly: Well, the URL above was just an example, but easy to substitute.
<j0lly> cjwatson, yes, i ment the expression :)
#launchpad 2015-04-27
<FailBit> anyone?
<antivirtel> FailBit you may file an issue in the tracker!
<antivirtel> (/topic - see support!)
<teward> general question: why do PPAs not get armel enabled or arm64, when an ARM build request turns on armhf?
<teward> just looking for a more 'authoritative' answer than what i've heard so far.
<teward> not that i need armel or arm64 builds, i'm just asking :)
<antivirtel> here we are both teward
<cjwatson> teward: Because they're relatively rarely needed at the moment, unreliable in various ways due to using qemu-user-static, and resource-heavy due to using qemu-user-static.
<teward> antivirtel: yes, i know, but i'm not dragging our discussion into here when i'm waiting for the pros to respond :p
<cjwatson> teward: When we have decent ARM hardware in that cloud then this will probably change.
<teward> cjwatson: that's what i thought.  antivirtel and I were in an argument about ARM builders in #znc
<teward> (for the PPAs)
<wgrant> armel is pointless nowadays.
<teward> which is my argument xD
<wgrant> And arm64 is very unreliable on qemu-user.
<teward> wgrant: and armel is pointless why?  So you can explain to antivirtel why armv6 and armel are bad :p
<wgrant> We will probably allow users to opt into arm64 and armhf themselves soon.
<teward> (since armv6 and armhf don't get along)
<wgrant> Our armel is not ARMv6.
<cjwatson> armel was discontinued as of Ubuntu 13.04, so it would only be usable at all in lucid (EOLing) and precise.
<antivirtel> sure, but Raspberry Pi has armv6... yeah ^
<wgrant> Our armel is still ARMv7.
<cjwatson> And that too.
<wgrant> It's just soft-float.
<antivirtel> so wgrant what about ARMv6, there is no compiler at all for that?
<cjwatson> You're out of luck.
<cjwatson> The only way to do it would be to basically stand up a copy of the entire compiler and library stack you need in a PPA.  But really, Launchpad isn't likely to be the easiest way to do that because of how Ubuntu's ARM support is set up.
<antivirtel> I'm not :D I've built it already, I just need a hosting system... I'm planning to use some local thing, if you can't support it...
<cjwatson> (And even if you did that, it would be awfully easy for ARMv7 stuff to creep in.)
<cjwatson> I mean you're out of luck in Launchpad.
<antivirtel> ah, ok, sure
<cjwatson> If Ubuntu supported ARMv6, we likely could too, but we're pretty closely linked to what Ubuntu supports.
<antivirtel> btw, I'm requesting ZNC maintainers to maintain a private ARM (or other archs too) repos, so users won't need to compile it...
<antivirtel> cjwatson yeah, we're a bit offtopic with Raspbian, but it would be the best way
<teward> antivirtel: as I was saying in #znc, consider ZNC maintainers maintain the upstream repository - they don't maintain the Debain / Ubuntu /Raspbian package sets
<teward> antivirtel: nor would they necessarily have the knowledge to stage that
<teward> but that's offtopic here, so i'll drift back to the shadows and fuss with my postgres
<mancdaz> is there some way to target a bug at a release milestone, after it's been released?
<mancdaz> the milestone doesn't appear in the list any more
<antivirtel> cjwatson I have this repo: https://code.launchpad.net/~antivirtel/znc/znc-trunk -- can't you just add that recipie code, what can build it? I'll upload the whole compiler, if you want
<antivirtel> You have review access... I hope it will enough
<cjwatson> antivirtel: You're asking for weeks of work.
<cjwatson> No, sorry.
<teward> mancdaz: I don't think the 'milestones' exist anymore but you would ideally add a bug task for the specific Ubuntu release, if it's an Ubuntu package bug.
<mancdaz> I found it - the milstone was marked as 'inactive'
<mancdaz> meaning nobody could target new bugs at it
<teward> yes that's going to happen.
<antivirtel> cjwatson isn't it that easy as the usual way: ./configure; make ?
<mancdaz> teward thanks. managed to make it active and target some other bugs that should have been included
<cjwatson> Not when you would need a whole new compiler and library stack to make it go, no.
<antivirtel> ah, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> And I'm afraid that with three full-time engineers the Launchpad team does not have time to do packaging work for you :-)
<antivirtel> ok
<sergio-br2> anyone to enable arm build for me? --> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/266008
<sergio-br2> thanks!
#launchpad 2015-04-28
<Asher_> Hi all, is anyone on?
<Asher_> Clearly a lot of people.
<teward> Asher_: just ask your question then wait for a response
<teward> don't say "is anyone on" - you get zero or limited response.
<teward> not entirely certain but I don't think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1449320 is a valid bug (it reads as spam or senseless 'testing' to me...)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449320 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "gg" [Undecided,New]
<teward> if someone on the lp admins can go remove that perhaps then great, otehrwise i'll leave it alone and let the people who work with restricted packages do their thing
<mitya57> Hi, I've got a complaint from upstream that asks https://launchpad.net/qbs to be retitled to "Qt Build Suite" (not "Qt Build System"). Can anybody please fix that?
<wgrant> mitya57: Have you contacted the project owner?
<mitya57> wgrant: No, will do now
<wgrant> mitya57: Admins are a last resort.
<mitya57> OK
<cjwatson> teward: Just marking that kind of thing Invalid is fine, which I've done.
<cjwatson> (with an explanatory message)
<elacheche> Hey guys! When I use the python API, "print person.name" I get all users in LP group.. How can I print it's karma too?
<cjwatson> person.karma
<elacheche> I feel stupid, I used "print person.name person.karma" it popped out an error x(
<cjwatson> Missing a comma there :-)
<elacheche> yep x) I don't play with codes alot, that's why every time I touch a code I find myself do that kind of mistakes x)
<elacheche> sorry for disturbing you cjwatson x)
<cjwatson> No problem
<elacheche> I'm just trying to generate a KARMA page for my LoCo Team :)
<teward> cjwatson: ack
<teward> (wrt the 5AM highlight)
<elacheche> cjwatson, do you have a link where I can find all the person things? like image photo, karma and all other informations
<cjwatson> elacheche: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person
<cjwatson> (or devel.html if you're using the devel version of the API)
<elacheche> 10000 thx :)
<cjwatson> elacheche: Also https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib for general advice
<elacheche>  I was reading this https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib but can't find what I need :)
<elacheche> 10000 thx cjwatson :)
<teward> Refresh my memory: PPAs don't accept binary package uploads right?
<cjwatson> Correct, and won't.
#launchpad 2015-04-29
<faust> hi
<faust> How do you make launchpad to compile a .deb for my PPA using "hardening-wrapper" (in particular I want to compile a packages with PIE)
<faust> ?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> I guess that's a known bug but I can't find it in the bugslist...
<seb128> does anyone know if there is a bug open/being worked on about the fact that you can reassign bugs to projects that don't use launchpad for bug tracking and that it's impossible to list those bugs then?
<seb128> (e.g you can reassign a bug to unity8 but https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/ is a page saying that unity8 is not configured to do bugs)
<wgrant> That's basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/333215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 333215 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad permits tasks to be added to projects that 'do not use launchpad for bug tracking'" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> The problem is that tasks are also used for bugwatches, so they must be able to be created.
<seb128> is there  a known workaround to list those bugs to be able to reassign them to the correct source?
<cjwatson> lp.projects['unity8'].searchTasks()
<seb128> k, so nothing from the web UI I guess?
<seb128> cjwatson, wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> You could use launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Right, that.
<cjwatson> I love that that list includes https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1395905
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1395905 in Canonical System Image "better product handling required" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> description = "the way how bugs are managed needs to be improved"
<teward> cjwatson: my guess is users don't understand that bug handling is difficult, confirming bugs needs explicit replication steps, having good bug reports means providing as much about the circumstances of the issue as possible (such as when it started, what changes you may have made etc), and so on
<teward> (just commenting about the 'description =' statement you made about two and a half hours ago)
<cjwatson> Not really in this case.  That bug was from a product manager in Canonical, and appears to be a workflow bug about general improvements to phone defect tracking.
<cjwatson> The description was just an amusing thing to run across in this context.
<teward> mmm
<teward> cjwatson: ahh, well, i think the issue still applies globally - there've been complaints in the past about bug triage workflows
<teward> (so it's still a valid assessment globally)
 * teward shrugs
<yuciyuar> is there a package for lemp all in one folder like xampp?
#launchpad 2015-04-30
<dpm> hi cjwatson, is there any known issue with translation imports from bzr? In my experience they tend to take 20 mins to 1h to get imported, but we're looking at this import queue and it's been a couple of hours of them in the Approved but not Imported status: https://translations.launchpad.net/day-scope/trunk/+imports
<cjwatson> dpm: It appears to be trying to import http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vovd/owd/trunk/files ...
<cjwatson> Has been for a few hours
<dpm> oh?
<cjwatson> 24.5 MB
<dpm> why is it trying to import another branch?
<cjwatson> I mean that's what the importer is busy doing
<dpm> oh, I see
<dpm> so just blocking on that one and I should just wait until that job is finished
<dpm> wow, that's a whooping big .pot template with 18.6 MB...
<cjwatson> right, I confess I haven't actually checked to see if it's definitely still running, but I could well believe that poimport is plodding along inserting one at a time.
<wgrant> poimport is ridiculously slow
<wgrant> It mostly depends on number of entries rather than size.
<cjwatson> poimport unwedged a while back, it seems.
#launchpad 2015-05-01
<jlbhshluekg> .
<jlbhshluekg> did usa intelligence supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<jlbhshluekg> did usa excute the creative mess in the middle east like they said they will, does the creative mess include explosions with uncertain responsibles to create wars?
<jlbhshluekg> plz, send my qs to help limiting usa & israel aggression against others& may then lessen number of people killed in the middle east.
<jlbhshluekg> .did usa intelligence supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I would like to ask some details about the way some parts of Launchpad work. I have an account and and old ppa for precise there and need to move on to know things
<melodie> if someone can give me hints on how to do things best next, it would be nice
<cjwatson> sure
<melodie> hi cjwatson
<melodie> here is my nest: https://launchpad.net/~meets
<melodie> I would like to do two things next, start a ppa repos for trusty and vivid, copy a few ppa from other ppa's repos (ones I use, so I have only one ppa to add to my system) and the other thing, a new package project. Should I "branch" that? How should I get it organized?
<melodie> the name for the ppa should be bento
<teward> melodie: create a new PPA
<melodie> hi teward
<melodie> with the name bento then?
<cjwatson> Whatever you like.
<melodie> and then can I put different types of ppa packages in it?
<teward> just create a new PPA, give it whatever name you choose, and do different uploads with different version strings which point to specific releases
<teward> melodie: you just have to upload the packages, but yes
<cjwatson> Or copy.
<teward> true
<melodie> to make my question more precise, in future ppa:bento can I put both packages I will create and packages I'll get from other ppa repos?
<teward> melodie: my nginx staging PPAs, and then ~nginx ppas are a prime example of my environment.  THe staging PPAs get uploads from me to it.  `init-system-helpers` was copied in from elsewhere.  with each new nginx version, I repackage locally on my computer, and upload to the staging PPA where it builds
<teward> melodie: lets evaluate things separately though... first, packages you create, you can just upload them (dput, etc.) and the PPA page gives you the upload commands.  You have to upload source packages though, not binary .debs
<melodie> yes I know about no debs
<teward> you can easily copy from one PPA to another, depending on the PPA on the source side
<melodie> I just want to know how to add things to my ~meets account
<melodie> "depending on the PPA on the source side" ?
<melodie> what does this part mean?
<teward> some private ppas will complain
<teward> most public ones don't care
<melodie> ok
<melodie> what does complain look like?
<melodie> I'll copy only ppa's that I'm already using in the Bento Openbox project
<teward> impossible to explain and irrelevant for most PPAs
 * teward yawns
<melodie> teward ok so I don't care. :)
<teward> urgh, nginx ftbfs again
 * teward throws nginx 1.9.0 out the window, and the sbuild box with it
<melodie> I use only ppa's I have been testing locally and will add them to the Bento Project
<melodie> then once this done, can I and should I link ~meets to the Bento Openbox project page? If yes, how can I do that?
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<teward> melodie: stupid question but is this PPA going to be the bento group?
<teward> s/group//
<melodie> teward another stupid question, what is considered as a "group"? If I understand it right it will be a yes
<melodie> I a starting to write the list of packages for a bento-desktop meta package
<melodie> and while doing so I want to make sure the list starts to show in a new ppa repos
<melodie> *I am starting to
<cjwatson> There's no formal way to link a PPA to a project, but you can just edit the project description to mention it.
<melodie> cjwatson ok, will do that. thanks
<cjwatson> Incidentally, if you want a PPA to be worked on by multiple people, it's generally better to create a team to own it.  That's usually appropriate for something that's going to be associated with a project.
<cjwatson> It could be owned by ~bento-dev, for instance.
<cjwatson> Although only an administrator of a team can create PPAs owned by that team, so as currently configured you'll need to ask Gustavo Silva to do that step.  (Any team member can upload to or copy into a team-owned PPA once it's been created.)
<melodie> does it mean creating a new account?
<cjwatson> It's almost never necessary to create multiple Launchpad accounts per real person.
<melodie> cjwatson then we have to change how it is configured. Gustavo only does communication
<cjwatson> And certainly not in this case.
<melodie> he started that page to help me but in no case will he create packages or lead the project
<cjwatson> Somebody who only does communication is an odd choice to lead a development team.
<melodie> yes I just didn't know how he would do that
<cjwatson> You should probably just ask him to set you as a co-administrator of that team.
<melodie> yes, that's what I was going to say
<melodie> then in ~bento-dev I can create the new ppa : right?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<melodie> ok! I get it. thank you very much.
<melodie> there are logs for the ubuntu chans, how long does it take to have discussions appear there?
<cjwatson> melodie: As far as I remember, they update hourly.
<melodie> oh good!
<melodie> :)
<teward> sorry i disappeared, i got busy
<teward> :P
<teward> but i see cjwatson has helped, melodie :)
<melodie> teward indeed!
<melodie> I sent the mail to gsilva
<melodie> yesterday I had a discussion with a french guy from belgium how learns coding, he is into several languages at a time and is willing to join the project to help
<teward> cjwatson is a resource, definitely, in fact i see cjwatson answering my questions more than all.  wgrant is second in that list of people who answer/field my questions, but most of my questions are technical or need lpadmins so meh :P
<melodie> cjwatson is one of our very good Ubuntu gurus :D
<melodie> always so helpful we need him
<teward> indeed
<melodie> teward what do you think about the sentence "less is more" ?
<teward> cjwatson: stupid question but is the way Ubuntu's bug trackers say "Status tracked in [dev release at time]" handled at the backend level?
<teward> been curious about that for some time
<cjwatson> What do you mean by backend?
<cjwatson> I mean, it's implemented in the LP webapp, but so is the rest of that page :-)
<teward> cjwatson: as in not easily configured for other projects, and implementation wise would require development for other projects' usecase.
<teward> just a question that's been on my mind for a while :)
<teward> melodie: in what context?
<melodie> I just saw the viewnior image viewer has been added to the latest 2 editions in the repos. It's very very small and works fine. So I am happy
<teward> cjwatson: my thoughts are that such implementation has to be coded for the project at the web handler, etc.
<melodie> smaller even than gpicview
<teward> cjwatson: and that's really what my question was :P
<teward> melodie: "it depends" is the answer i can give, because i'm not qualified to answer the question
<cjwatson> teward: I believe that you get the same thing if you try to target a project bug task to the project's development focus series.
<teward> melodie: use case is valid, feature requirements, etc., etc.
<melodie> teward sure
<cjwatson> teward: It's not utterly special-cased for Ubuntu, if that's what you mean.
<teward> cjwatson: ahh, ok, cool.  perhaps I should go test that on qastaging or something to test the implemetation.
<teward> cjwatson: that kinda answers my question, i just need a non-production environment
<melodie> I just wanted to mention about viewnior, which brings in just about 800Kb
<teward> we have a sandbox test env, no?
<teward> (for just messing around with it to learn)
<teward> hate laptops >.<
<cjwatson> Sure, qastaging or staging is fine for that.
<melodie> teward laptops or keyboards from laptops?
<teward> cjwatson: probably will throw it at staging, because reasons.
<teward> melodie: hate touchpads on laptops, give me the little track stick on some dell models anyday.
<cjwatson> They're updated in different ways and on different schedules, but either is fine for this kind of thing.
<teward> cjwatson: i know i ran extensive tests on my "Won't Fix for Karmic" script i had which did API calls and that was explicitly targeting one at a time for testing
<teward> so yeah.
<teward> cjwatson: qastaging is more cutting edge code/features no?
<melodie> teward an added keyboard and mouse could help
<teward> melodie: exactly, it's the failure for Ubuntu to autodisable the touchpad that irritates me
<teward> :P
<teward> but meh
<teward> that's a different issue
<melodie> teward can't gsynaptics help there?
<cjwatson> teward: qastaging gets latest webapp code, staging gets latest database patches, but in practice the two are synced back and forth pretty frequently
<teward> ack
<teward> cjwatson: OK so for just messing with it to learn how the system implements features i could use either (or both), rather than production.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> teward: The distinction matters for developers but if you just need a temporary sandbox it doesn't really matter
<cjwatson> (hopefully) obviously neither is guaranteed to preserve changes for particularly long
<teward> cjwatson: implementation wise, is there any way to say "If $anyseries is targeted, then track status in $anyseries rather than at project level"?  That sounds like an edge case but meh
<teward> cjwatson: oh, of course, but sandbox testing... :P
<teward> i think the 'if you want to experiment use staging' recommendation is still in the docs too
<cjwatson> teward: not at present
<cjwatson> except by setting that series as the development focus
<teward> mmm, that's what i thought.  thanks.
<teward> melodie: not sure if gsynaptics can help, but meh
<teward> ultimately irrelevant as i can disable with a keyboard stroke :P
<melodie> how do you do that?
<cjwatson> can you maybe talk about touchpads in a more relevant channel? :)
<melodie> cjwatson sorry /o\
<melodie> teward #old-world ?
<teward> cjwatson: already done, the discussion is ended now :P
<melodie> :)
<melodie> never mind...
<teward> cjwatson: i may have other LP questions over the next few hours so meh
<cjwatson> sure, though I'm about to finish up
<teward> no rush on my questions though :)
<GyrosGeier> hi
<melodie> hi GyrosGeier
<GyrosGeier> if I have a branch that requires another branch to be merged first, should I merge the other branch into my branch before sending a merge request?
<GyrosGeier> I'd like the merge request to show only the changes that are part of that merge request, but the other branch needs to be applied first or I'd get merge conflicts
<melodie> you answered your question yourself
<melodie> I have a branch that requires another branch to be merged first || first things come first, don't you think so?
<GyrosGeier> yes, the main question is whether the LP UI will do the right thing then?
<melodie> else than that I have no knownledge of LP
<melodie> you will have to wait for the people to come back
#launchpad 2015-05-02
<ali1234> got an example "git on launchpad" project i can look at?
#launchpad 2015-05-03
<lfaraone> cjwatson: knownbug that pushing to a new remote branch on a private project hangs after "Total 3 (delta 0), reused 0 (delta 0)" or whatever, and never writes out the "To git+ssh://lfaraone@git.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/s3kr8t/+git/test" line?
<lfaraone> eh, filed LP #1451107 anywayz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1451107 in Launchpad itself "Pushing to a private git repository hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451107
<cjwatson> lfaraone: Not known.  Will have a look next week once we sort out the ability for developers to extract logs from the backend.
<cjwatson> Thanks for the report.  It's probably the translatePath XML-RPC call crashing; not much else that can go wrong there
<wxl> hey folks, does the email interface work? i got a "Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, u'Bad signature')"
<cjwatson> wxl: Were you trying to do something that requires a signature, such as changing a bug task status?
<wxl> cjwatson: yeppers
<wxl> cjwatson: i think i've discovered the problem is not in launchpad. using mailvelope in gmail fails, but copying/pasting a gpg --clearsign works fine.
<wxl> cjwatson: any ideas on how i could diagnose this further?
<cjwatson> I was about to ask if you'd checked independently that your mail client actually signs mail correctly, indeed.
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't use gmail significantly myself and not for signed mail.
<wxl> i guess i can try to compare raw emails and go from there
<wxl> thanks cjwatson :)
<wxl> cjwatson: i notice that the default of mailvelope is sha256 while gpg is sha1. could that be the problem?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I don't know.
<cjwatson> Verify the output independently using a different mail client.
<wxl> well it's the same email client— the one that worked and the one that didn't
<wxl> what's different is what's doing the signing
<cjwatson> Sure.  I'm suggesting that you could send a signed mail to a test account and use a different mail client to verify it, and maybe it would tell you what the problem is.
<cjwatson> Or at the very least provide conclusive proof that it isn't a problem with Launchpad :-)
<cjwatson> Also it would mean you had a copy of the message as seen by the recipient to use for debugging.
<cjwatson> And if another client can verify it successfully, then you could attach that exact message to a Launchpad bug report.
#launchpad 2016-05-02
<ondrej> hey, is there a way how to disable running tests in specific PPA?  (e.g. setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck globally?)
<ondrej> Especially the arm* builders has a tendency to fail tests and hacking every failing package to disable tests is quite suboptimal.
<dobey> ondrej: i don't think so. why are the tests so flaky?
<cjwatson> [6~[6~
<dobey> cjwatson: wrong keys? :)
<cjwatson> sigh, just lag
<cjwatson> ondrej: nothing low-maintenance, but it would be possible to upload a forked dpkg or debhelper to that PPA that changes the default behaviour
<cjwatson> possible, not necessarily advisable, but :)
#launchpad 2016-05-03
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea why our Mythbuntu PPA's downloads are incredibly slow?
<rhpot1991> or can point us in a direction to find out
<rhpot1991> thanks
<cjwatson> rhpot1991: #canonical-sysadmin is probably better placed to diagnose network issues
<rhpot1991> cjwatson: thanks, asked there
<yofel> is there a working way to fetch all git repository names though the API? If I run
<yofel> print(len(lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=lp.projects['kubuntu-packaging'])))
<yofel> I get 292 repositories (correct). But if I loop through that, I get several repositories twice and only 236 distinct repositories (while it's still 292 in total)
#launchpad 2016-05-04
<Guest89558> Hi there - Quick Question : Cud we have #bounty as a tag on launchpad, please ?
<Guest89558> Hello ? anyone there ?
<cjwatson> Guest89558: You can set any tag you like; nobody needs to create it.
<cjwatson> Guest89558: "Official" tags are maintained by the maintainers of individual projects, not by Launchpad staff.
<Guest89558> ok cheers - How do I find bugs listed under "bounty" ?
<Guest89558> Can you give me the link , please ?
<cjwatson> Guest89558: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?advanced=1 lets you search by whatever terms you want
<Guest89558> cheers.
<yofel> so again, is there a working way to fetch all git repository names though the API? If I run
<yofel> print(len(lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=lp.projects['kubuntu-packaging'])))
<yofel> I get 292 repositories (correct). But if I loop through that, I get several repositories twice and today only 224 (yesterday it was 236) distinct repositories (while it's still 292 in total)
<yofel> it feels like pushing something to the repository prevents the API from seeing it...
<yofel> the repository target was changed once through the API if that matters
<cjwatson> There may be a missing DISTINCT somewhere.
<cjwatson> Are there actually any repositories missing from that collection, though?
<cjwatson> Also iterating over large collections always has some chance of errors due to races, since the collection is fetched in multiple batches, so clients need to tolerate that.
<cjwatson> A 292 vs. 224 discrepancy suggests a missing DISTINCT though.
<wgrant> Were it only so simple.
<wgrant> cjwatson: In this case the batching race doesn't exist, as it's a named operation.
<wgrant> The 224 is consistent.
<wgrant> The web UI says 292 and at least some of the duplicates are present only once.
<cjwatson> Oh I think I read yofel's commentary backwards.
<wgrant> getRepositories returns 292 repositories, same as the web UI.
<wgrant> But the API's set of 292 contains only 224 distinct repositories.
<cjwatson> Hm, yes, the web UI has no dups.
<ondrej> cjwatson: ok, nevermind then, I'll sort this out in the packages that keeps failing even on rebuilds;
<cjwatson> wgrant: Not sure what you mean about batching not being a problem.  It's fetched in four batches.
<cjwatson> The obvious difference is that the web UI uses order_by_date=True while the API doesn't.
<yofel> hm, bummer
<yofel> I tried caching the collection as I know the there's issues with fetching a collection over a long timespan, but that gives me the same result
<yofel> should I open a bug?
<cjwatson> yes please
<yofel> cjwatson: lp 1578205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578205 in Launchpad itself "API returns git repository list with missing items and duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578205
<wgrant> Er indeed, the batching race does of course still apply here.
<tumbleweed> how easily do you give away s390x support for PPAs? I'm 4 days into a pypy test build on zelenka.d.o, and getting annoyed :P
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: I'm afraid we can't give that to non-Canonical employees right now as there's no sandboxing.
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: Hopefully we'll have s390x scalingstack support soonish.
<tumbleweed> neat. It has just gained JIT support for s390x, so presumably somebody out there will find this useful
<cjwatson> (Don't have a very specific date though; my guess would be months rather than weeks or years)
<lazyPower> Is there still the notion of +junk in the launchpad git support?
<dobey> lazyPower: it's just pushing an arbitrary repo to your +git i think
<lazyPower> oh so git doesn't have the same project structure requirements?
<lazyPower> i thought that was implemented system wide in launchpad
<lazyPower> #TIL
<dobey> yes/no. afaik repositories that are push under projects appear for the listing on those projects, but there isn't a special case of "+junk"
<cjwatson> lazyPower: The equivalent of +junk is the "personal" repository structure defined in https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git .
<cjwatson> dobey: Please refer to the above documentation.
<cjwatson> ~OWNER/+git/REPOSITORY is very nearly a direct analogue of ~OWNER/+junk/BRANCH, eqxcept that a repository can contain multiple branches.
<dobey> right
<cjwatson> And the project and package namespaces are similar to those for Bazaar except that they don't have series.
<dobey> didn't think of help.lp.net at the time
<cjwatson> So for the most part, git in Launchpad *does* have the same "project structure requirements" as Bazaar, but with some simplifications and changes.
<cjwatson> Mainly to avoid repeating some mistakes that were made when designing Bazaar in Launchpad - basically, stealing too much namespace.
<dobey> right, that's what i was saying, but perhaps i sucked at making it as clear :)
<cjwatson> (And +junk ought to have been renamed ages ago, but nobody ever quite got around to it ...)
<dobey> sorry if i was confusing
<cjwatson> Fair enough :)  But I did want to point oiut that there in fact *is* a special case of +junk, just spelled differently.
<cjwatson> Or at least it's just as special for git as it is for Bazaar.
<dobey> cjwatson: my understanding was that +git was a part of the URL in both personal and project branches. but i guess the position of +git in the URL is a bit different
<cjwatson> The URLs are written out differently, but in both cases there are three namespaces: project, package, and personal.
<cjwatson> The rest is just a matter of spelling, in the git case motivated by avoiding ambiguity.
<dobey> or is +git in the lp web URL for a repository somewhat different from the +git in the git remote URL?
<cjwatson> We ended up (after much discussion) putting +git in the URLs for all git repositories, indeed.
<cjwatson> One of the reasons for that was so that we could safely arrange for the URL paths on code.launchpad.net and git.launchpad.net to be the same for any repository.
<cjwatson> But ~OWNER/PROJECT/+git/REPOSITORY and ~OWNER/+git/REPOSITORY (for instance) are still quite different things, despite +git being in both.
<cjwatson> +git is just there to avoid confusion with other URL traversals.
<cjwatson> For example, without +git in the project namespace case, it would be ambiguous whether ~cjwatson/launchpad/feature referred to a Bazaar branch or a git repository; for a project transitioning between the two VCSes, it's quite possible that both could exist with the same name.
<dobey> sure
#launchpad 2016-05-05
<benjaoming> Heya, is there a sysop that would be able to look into "OOPS-35d6453724aa3422a94066b42dbbc86b" ? I've had problems copying a specific package for a couple of days now.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-35d6453724aa3422a94066b42dbbc86b
<cjwatson> Ah.  That will be a fun one.
<cjwatson> Let me dig up the bug explaining that case
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1475358
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475358 in Launchpad itself "Package diffs should be unique by from_source/to_source but aren't" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> benjaoming: Could you save me some fiddly queries and point me to the PPA and the package you're trying to copy?
<benjaoming> cjwatson: thanks, yes it's this package: https://launchpad.net/%7Elearningequality/+archive/ubuntu/ka-lite-proposed/+sourcepub/6389034/+listing-archive-extra
<benjaoming> Am trying to copy from "ka-lite-proposed" to "ka-lite"
<cjwatson> Right, as expected there are multiple diffs there.
<wgrant> Why have three DB patches tonight when we can have four!
<cjwatson> Well, we'll have to clean up the duplicates first ...
<wgrant> Indeed, but that is a simple query.
<cjwatson> This is the wgrant version of simple that involves window expressions?
<cjwatson> Also it's not clear whether we can put the DB constraint in place when the code is still racy.
<cjwatson> Without something like the tweak I suggest towards the end of that bug description I think just having the constraint would result in failed copies.
<benjaoming> cjwatson: thanks for looking into it! I take it that the linked bug report is possibly the one that causes this, should I just subscribe to it and suppose it's wrapped up soon? For now, it just means that there's no Trusty version of out package.. I could also bump the version and build a new if the wait is long.
<wgrant> launchpad_dogfood=# DELETE FROM packagediff USING (SELECT from_source, to_source, MIN(id) FROM packagediff GROUP BY from_source, to_source HAVING count(*) > 1) AS duplicates WHERE duplicates.from_source = packagediff.from_source AND duplicates.to_source = packagediff.to_source AND id != duplicates.min;
<wgrant> DELETE 106
<wgrant> cjwatson: No window functions required, unless that's required.
<cjwatson> Fair enough :)
<cjwatson> benjaoming: Right, it's definitely the same bug.  We'll try to sort it out soon, but failing that, a fresh upload is a workaround.
<wgrant> Indeed, it would could racing copies to fail, but better than corrupting DB state. Copies should be fixed to retry on conflicts anyway.
<cjwatson> This isn't a conflict as such though, it's just PackageDiffAlreadyRequested in a different form.
<cjwatson> Does my slightly grotty IntegrityError suggestion sound reasonable?
<wgrant> I haven't read the bug all the way through, let me see.
<wgrant> cjwatson: That sort of solution is quite awkward, as the integrityerror will abort the whole transaction.
<wgrant> The solution in the webapp is just to retry the whole operation a couple of times.
<cjwatson> Maybe the existing places where we use that are with very short transactions.  Or maybe they're broken.
<wgrant> I've removed a few of them over the years.
<wgrant> eg. there was a great confusing librarian race which would manifest as a "you can't have a / in a filename" exception, because it blindly caught IntegrityError when other changes could be flushed as well.
<wgrant> Catching IntegrityError in normal code is almost always wrong, unless you're explicitly managing transactions carefully.
<wgrant> garbo is the only remaining non-infra code that catches it, AFAICS.
<cjwatson> I guess this is the not at all scary LaunchpadBrowserPublication.handleException
<wgrant> Grepping for "Retry" should find it.
<wgrant> And you are correct.
<cjwatson> Oh, right, I filed that bug before r17764.
<wgrant> Jobrunners already know how to retry on some exceptions.
<wgrant> eg. AdvisoryLockHeld
<wgrant> cjwatson: So I'm tempted to fix the data now, fix the schema when I get all the other hot patches applied tomorrow, and live with the very occasional copy crashing rather than making future copies crash.
<cjwatson> It's certainly a better failure mode.
<cjwatson> But we should leave the bug open because the incidence rate will be basically equal to the current one, just changed in form.
<wgrant> It's very similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/682692, but that one needs much more complicated DB surgery.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 682692 in Launchpad itself "Some PPAs have duplicated builds" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> Indeed, the bug should remain open, but the key difference is that you can fix the new failure mode by simply retrying.
<wgrant> benjaoming: That copy should work now.
<wgrant> We've repaired the data.
<benjaoming> wgrant: great! let me try it out immediately!
<benjaoming> wgrant, cjwatson: it worked, thanks so much!
<wgrant> benjaoming: Great, thanks for confirming.
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages    Builds                      amd64                - Pending publication             Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the     repository.
<teward> CarlFK: that's normal?
<CarlFK> how long does that take?
<CarlFK> wondering if now is a good time to get lunch
<teward> CarlFK: um, why would taking lunch have an impact?
<teward> if it's successfully built, and is pending publishing, go get food
<teward> applaud yourself
<CarlFK> if it is a few min, I'll wait and see what I run into next, wich may mean I send an email and wait an hour.. which would be a better time to eat
<teward> CarlFK: i don't understand your developer process here.  pending publication is not something I can really gauge, though I"ve never seen it be more than 15 minutes unless there's something evil going on
<CarlFK> that's what I was hoping for
<cjwatson> CarlFK: it's on the order of 10-20 minutes
<cjwatson> the publisher is not the fastest thing on the planet and there are a lot of PPAs
<CarlFK> no complaints.  I think the whole ppa thing is fantastic.
<cjwatson> well, I'd love for it to be not intrinsically bound to a single machine, which is kind of the source of lots of the problems.  Maybe later this year
<CarlFK> I was just evangelizing it to a friend a few days ago.  he builds .deb and then uses file system things to get them onto the target box
<CarlFK> usb stick would not surprise me
<CarlFK> or email to the other developer
<teward> can someone take a look at OOPS-0a1448e0ecb45e3d5e9fe97cc39f71d5 and tell me why a ppa package copy failed?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0a1448e0ecb45e3d5e9fe97cc39f71d5
<teward> and if i need to worry about it
#launchpad 2016-05-06
<wgrant> teward: that error is unfortunately known, but harmless. You can ignore it.
<teward> wgrant: OK, thanks.
<ahills> https://launchpad.net/~redhat << "max mustermann" / "RedHat@secure-mail.biz" looks like a phony, where should I report?
<cjwatson> ahills: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ahills> thanks cjwatson
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> we need to remove ~locoteams from the ~ubuntu-etherpad team because spammers are using it as a back door to spam wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> when we try, we get a timeout error
<pleia2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266520/
<pleia2> (both popey and I have tried it)
<pleia2> is there anyone who can do some lp admin magic to help us out?
<pleia2> 12:38:08 < popey> as I can't deactivate ~locoteams from ~ubuntu-etherpad I've set it to expire today
<pleia2> ^^ we'll try that in the meantime :)
<pleia2> (deej from IS is helping us out, fingers crossed)
#launchpad 2016-05-07
<segf4ult> hey guys, I'm trying to build a package on one of the build-servers delegated by launchpad, however I'm running into some trouble getting it to build. Is this the right place to ask?
<segf4ult> ls
<cjwatson> segf4ult: Yes, it's (probably) the right place, but it's usually best to just ask your question directly to save multiple multi-hour round trips.
<segf4ult> Okay, I'm trying to package the latest stable for a library called ZeroMQ, which depends upon libSodium, which I've packaged and put into my ppa
<segf4ult> it seems that libsodium-dev cannot be installed when I try to build my ZeroMQ library package.
<segf4ult> even though it's a build-dependency
<segf4ult> I've set up sbuild to get a clear picture of what is going on with the chroots on the launchpad servers, seems they're not importing the GPG key for my PPA
<segf4ult> they don't have pkg-config installed either.. how am I supposed to build a package for my PPA if a dependency cannot be picked up properly from the same PPA?
<cjwatson> I think I know what the GPG thing you're talking about is, and it is a red herring that you should ignore.
<cjwatson> chroots won't have pkg-config installed; you need to build-depend on it.
<cjwatson> If libsodium-dev "cannot be installed", that means it's uninstallable in your PPA due to a dependency error of some kind which you'll need to investigate.
<cjwatson> I have to go now, but what you should normally do if you can't figure it out is to link to the failed build and somebody can look into it from there.
<cjwatson> You also probably shouldn't package libsodium from scratch, just backport it from a newer Ubuntu release.  "backportpackage" can help.  That can save you from some mistakes.
#launchpad 2016-05-08
<phillw> hi, is there a way to do this?...
<phillw> For the restructuring  of the UG teams, the only reason to keep the old teams are the mailing list archives. Because it's a pain keeping 20 teams on LP (even if inactive), it would be useful if we could just download the mailing list archives and delete the old teams, but keeping their archive available publicly. I was wondering if it's possible to get the archive in a file.
<cjwatson> There is supposedly a way to export such an archive, but I've never seen the procedure.  Probably best to file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and we'll punt it over to sysadmins.
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks,boss :)
#launchpad 2017-05-01
<psusi> can anyone help me try to figure out why mail to me from parted-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org is being recieved by mx.canonical.com, but not forwarded to my gmail box?
<technochips> how do you make a ppa for a github project?
<nacc> technochips: i believe you first have to import it (git-to-git import) into LP and then you can add a build recipe to build it?
<technochips> uh... how?
<nacc> technochips: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<technochips> oh yeah that
<technochips> it's kinda confusing
<technochips> i don't know what to put in "project" and "name"
<mapreri> psusi: the channel you are looking for is #canonical-sysadmin
<nacc> technochips: project is a project already defined on launchpad (you can create one if you want)
<nacc> technochips: name is an identifier
<nacc> technochips: i believe both of those have help text on the request page that say waht i just said
<technochips> huh
<technochips> oh
<technochips> nacc: so if i want a ubuntu application as a ppa, do i put "ubuntu"?
<technochips> and do i put my application's name in "name"?
<nacc> technochips: "ubuntu" for what?
<technochips> i don't know??
<nacc> technochips: you said "do i put "ubuntu"" -- without telling me what field you mean
<technochips> oh
<technochips> in the project field
<nacc> technochips: no, you need to (i think) create a project on launchpad first
<technochips> oh
#launchpad 2017-05-03
<jhobbs> hi, my git repository is not showing new branches https://code.launchpad.net/~jason-hobbs/weebl/+git/weebl
<jhobbs> this started when i got an oops yesterday when making an MP
<jhobbs> I can't delete it either, I get an oops from that too - OOPS-37cfede9eefb5b51adcbbef4f1a1b738
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-37cfede9eefb5b51adcbbef4f1a1b738
<cjwatson> jhobbs: sorry about that, should be fixed now.  try lp-shell production devel -> lp.load('/~jason-hobbs/weebl/+git/weebl').rescan()
<jhobbs> cool cjwatson, thanks for the tip
<jhobbs> and the fix
<cjwatson> to be clear I haven't touched the deletion timeout, but I doubt you actually want to delete that repository and all its MPs etc., you were just trying a workaround
<cjwatson> the OOPS when creating an MP was probably that our backend API server occasionally runs out of FDs at the moment
<cjwatson> if you still see the OOPS when creating an MP then please tell me the OOPS ID (and don't try to work around it by deleting the repository ...)
<cjwatson> jhobbs: ^-
<jhobbs> ok :) yeah sorry, was in a hurry yesterday and lost the oops. you're right that i didn't want to delete
<cjwatson> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1688026 about the deletion failure anyway
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1688026 in Launchpad itself "Deleting git repository with many MPs times out" [Critical,Triaged]
<coreycb> hi, i'm hitting a "Revoking proxy token..." error consistently with snap builds on launchpad.  i think it might be this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/rutabaga/+bug/1572130
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1572130 in Rutabaga "Fails to build snaps" [Undecided,New]
<coreycb> for example: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/317847337/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_i386_glance_BUILDING.txt.gz
<coreycb> that seems to be limited to non-amd64
<cjwatson> coreycb: you've misdiagnosed that quite a lot
<coreycb> cjwatson: :)
<cjwatson> "Revoking proxy token..." is just status output at the end of the build and is not an error
<cjwatson> The actual error is a bit further back in your log (unhelpfully snapcraft's output carries on for a little bit after it)
<cjwatson> I think it's all the stuff where it fails to compile lxml
<cjwatson> You can probably deal with this by adding libxml2-dev and libxslt1-dev to build-packages in your snapcraft.yaml
<coreycb> cjwatson: ah thanks yeah probably missing build deps
<Cr4zko> Let's get down to business!
<CarlFK> debian stretch, apt-add-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ansible/ansible/ubuntu xenial main"
<CarlFK> apt_pkg.Error: W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ansible/ansible/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 93C4A3FD7BB9C367, E:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ansible/ansible/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<CarlFK> is too...
<CarlFK> doing this first works - seems odd.   apt-key adv --recv-keys 93C4A3FD7BB9C367
#launchpad 2017-05-04
<luke-jr> Is there a way to purge the disk space used by failed builds? eg "120 binary packages" for https://launchpad.net/~luke-jr/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoinknots/+packages even though only 4*5 of those are current
<cjwatson> luke-jr: Your sums are wrong there - you have 4*5 builds, yes, but each build produces six binary packages (bitcoin{-qt,-tx,d}{,-dbgsym}), so that's 4*5*6=120
<rbasak> Can I get some help with sorting out a blueprint and connecting it to status.ubuntu.com please? I never got familiar with how it works, what ACLs control what, etc. Right now we have https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-aa-server-core which I'd like to "take over" and hook up.
<rbasak> Not sure who to ask.
<cjwatson> I have very much forgotten how status.ubuntu.com works
<cjwatson> One of the EMs or former EMs might remember, maybe slangasek?
<rbasak> What's an EM?
<cjwatson> engineering manager
<rbasak> Ah. Thanks!
<rbasak> I guess I'll have to wait until next week (which is fine).
<luke-jr> cjwatson: aha, got it. and the debug ones are why it's so large :D
<cjwatson> You can configure whether those are built/published in the "Change details" page of your PPA, in case they're simply useless to you
<luke-jr> weird, the PPA dependency doesn't actually do anything useful for users? :/
<luke-jr> they're probably useless, but if a user has a bug, they would quickly become useful XD
<cjwatson> No, it's just for building; there's no defined way to propagate that to sources.list
<cjwatson> Yeah
<luke-jr> and sadly, AFAIK there's no way to deterministically regenerate the debug packages for previously built stuff?
<cjwatson> Correct
<cjwatson> If the build is otherwise exactly reproducible then you can, but there are lots of ways that might not be the case that are outside of Launchpad's control
<luke-jr> cjwatson: well, I had deterministic binaries for other OSs, but AFAIK there's no way to get that for PPAs.. :/
<luke-jr> s/had/have
<cjwatson> It's not specific to PPAs as such; you "just" need to control the environment well enough
<cjwatson> Nothing stopping that being done for PPAs
<cjwatson> It'd be the same basic chain of tools as https://reproducible-builds.org/ has been doing for Debian
<cjwatson> Of course any change in build-dependencies potentially invalidates it, so if you were doing that seriously then you might want to change the PPA's dependencies to use the release pocket only rather than the default (including updates), or possibly release+security for a compromise between having security updates and slowing down the rate of change
<cjwatson> It'd likely also require backporting the basic packaging toolchain changes from the Debian reproducible-builds folks (dpkg, debhelper, etc.) and using those as build-deps in the PPA in question
<cjwatson> So a certain amount of work, potentially, but nothing about PPAs prevents it
<cjwatson> It's more about what's available in Ubuntu
<acheronuk> LP git is being a bit flaky. Permission denied (publickey).
<acheronuk> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<acheronuk> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<acheronuk> and the repository exists.
<acheronuk> the try to push again, and it works
<jhobbs> acheronuk: i'm seeing the same thing
<jhobbs> i thought it was my local network
<acheronuk> jhobbs: nope. I also got a weird error try to view a git repo in a browser. did not keep the error message though, as assumed it was a one off glitch
<acheronuk> and get this on an auto-merge cascade on our CI https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/766/console
<acheronuk> push 'origin' 'kubuntu_xenial_backports' 'kubuntu_stable' 'kubuntu_unstable'  2>&1:fatal: remote error: Connection was refused by other side: 111:
 * acheronuk clicks the retry button
<jhobbs> yeah i've got both connection refused and permission denied
<jhobbs> cjwatson: ^^
<jhobbs> having problems uploading packages too
<acheronuk> jhobbs: an error, or the upload seems to go ok, but LP eats it without trace?
<jhobbs> Rejected:
<jhobbs> [lplibrarian-private-upload.internal:10006]: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<jhobbs> got that in an email
<acheronuk> ok. at least getting an error is better than nothing
<jhobbs> acheronuk: also got an error on uploading.. tried again, seemed to accept it, then got that email instead of an accept email
<acheronuk> wgrant: ??? ^^^^
<cjwatson> One of our two frontends is down for upgrade to xenial, and it looks like it wasn't entirely taken out of DNS.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: aha, thank you. I'll be patient
<cjwatson> reported to the sysadmin doing the upgrade
<acheronuk> understood. TY. :)
 * acheronuk looks for something productive to do that doesn't involve git or uploads....
<jhobbs> hehe
<jhobbs> thanks cjwatson
 * clivejo gives acheronuk a piece of rope which need untangled and unknotted
<jhobbs> alright, i got a package accepted
<nacc> cjwatson: is that upgrade also what just caused `pull-lp-source git` on my system to give back a 406 from lazr?
<cjwatson> nacc: yes - I was away for a while, but from internal ops channel chatter it sounds like it should be fixed now
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, looks resolved, thanks!
#launchpad 2017-05-05
<mapreri> cjwatson: looking at a random build in artful like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rustc/1.16.0+dfsg1-1/+build/12522344 - I do not see the .buildinfo linked between the built files.
<mapreri> cjwatson: want a bug report?  I believe it should be there, if present in the librarian
<cjwatson> mapreri: no need, covered by https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1686242.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1686242 in Launchpad itself ".changes files reference .buildinfo files that aren't exposed" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> (I mean, maybe not technically but I'll cover it as part of that)
<mapreri> cjwatson: great, ack!
#launchpad 2017-05-07
<eythian> Hi, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/269651 is starting to collect spam. I'm not sure if there's a real reporting process, so I'll mention it here. Thanks.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 269651 in consolekit (Ubuntu Intrepid) "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [High,Fix released]
<cjwatson> eythian: removed, thanks
<eythian> cjwatson: ta :)
<mwhudson> yeech getBuildRecords is incredibly slow
#launchpad 2018-04-30
<major_> Hello there
<major_> I am trying to add a ppa to my Ubuntu system, however, I am getting an error like `The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/hanipouspilot/rtlwifi/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.`
<major_> Anyone there?
<cjwatson> major_: It's up to the person who runs the PPA in question to make packages available for particular Ubuntu releases.  You'll need to contact them.
<cjwatson> We just host it.
<major_> But, I downloaded it some months ago on another system, running the same release
<cjwatson> major_: That PPA has never published any packages for artful.
<cjwatson> major_: You could try manually editing the relevant sources.list entry to say "xenial" rather than "artful", I suppose, and hope for the best.
<willem> cjwatson, Thank you! That's good to know. I solved (avoided) the OOPS by removing the labels I had entered in the bug-form. Then the form was accepted, and I could enter the labels by editing then appropriate fields.
#launchpad 2018-05-01
<fone626-lt> Is there a way to trigger a password change email being sent based on username rather than email address.  I give difference email addresses for every service I sign into and for the life of me I can't remember what email address I gave for my launchpad account.
<pbek> since yesterday my snappy builds (e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~pbek/+snap/hswitch/+build/205732) get an error message "Store upload failed: Authorization failed.". Is this something I can fix myself?
<AdamMaxwell> Hi, hoping to get Launchpad to support the Net Neutrality Day of Action on May 9th. Who can I talk to about this? :)
<cjwatson> pbek: Sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1766911.  Can you try going to https://code.launchpad.net/~pbek/+snap/hswitch/+authorize and following the prompts?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1766911 in Launchpad itself "confusing message: Store upload failed: Authorization failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> AdamMaxwell: I'm certainly not opposed personally, but it would depend what we needed to do, and I suspect I'd need to get Canonical to clear it.  Can you send me an email (cjwatson@canonical.com) and I'll see what needs to be done?
<cjwatson> AdamMaxwell: (This is not a promise.)
#launchpad 2018-05-02
<pbek> cjwatson: nice link, thanks a lot. it worked after re-auth!
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is launchpad having known issues this week?
<seb128> I keep hitting timeout when trying to edit bugs since yesterday afernoon, e.g  (Error ID: OOPS-2891732d718aa57cf6c88379052a5adf)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2891732d718aa57cf6c88379052a5adf
<seb128> seems to be back at working :/
<cjwatson> it's the usual "postgresql occasionally decides we can't create temp tables right now" thing
<cjwatson> wgrant: we should really schedule that pg upgrade ...
<wgrant> Indeed
<seb128> k, thanks
<AdamMaxwell> Thank you cjwatson. I'll send an email with all the details.
<kyrofa> I just re-authorized my snap uploads yesterday, and LP is sending me emails again today saying it needs authorization
<kyrofa> cjwatson, has something changed there?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Not at all recently
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Which snap?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, both nextcloud-daily-11 and nextcloud-daily-13
<kyrofa> cjwatson, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-daily-13/+build/207463
<cjwatson> That's weird, because the push worked but the release didn't
<kyrofa> Indeed
<cjwatson> I think I need to arrange to log a more detailed error here in order to figure out what's going on.  We must be getting something more informative than just "Authorization failed"
<cjwatson> Er, "Authorization Required"
<cjwatson> Hm, no
<cjwatson> I guess I could log more of the macaroons
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I don't understand this right now - please file a bug
<cjwatson> Hmm, I suppose technically a release request could require a refresh when a previous push hadn't quite tipped over the threshold, and the refresh time is set quite low at the moment
<cjwatson> Cooooould be
#launchpad 2018-05-03
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Putting together a branch now (so no need for a bug)
<acheronuk> seem to be many many snap builds running (and stuck?) that say "Started on 2018-05-02, Estimated finish 2018-05-02"
<acheronuk> x86 and arm* are quite queued up due to them
<cjwatson> acheronuk: thanks, will cancel
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<tonyb> Are y'all aware of any problems with login.ubuntu.com ?  I'm trying to login (duh) and I keep getting "Bad bot, go away! Request aborted."
<tonyb> I've tried with firefox and chrome (normal and incognito)
<cjwatson> tonyb: It's not part of Launchpad as such.  You could email isd-support@canonical.com with as much information as you have (including OS and browser versions, any extensions that are in play, etc.)
<tonyb> cjwatson: Okay thanks.
#launchpad 2018-05-04
<uwe> I like to report a bug but I dont like to create an account first. How to do?
<cjwatson> You can't, I'm afraid, at least not on Launchpad.
<cjwatson> You could try to find a direct contact for some appropriate developer, but lots of people don't like getting bug reports that aren't in a bug tracker because then it's more effort for them to keep track of.
<cjwatson> Or perhaps you have a friend with the same problem who could proxy the report for you.
<uwe> Currently I am really pissed of. Everytime I like to help I found gated communitys.
<cjwatson> Needing to create an account is very different from "gated".
<cjwatson> Not many gated communities with >4 million members
<uwe> I be very carefull with my data and create an seperate e-mail account for every community. So this is hard work for me to create an new account. Why nobody like to understand this?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, but Launchpad isn't going to change in this regard
<rbasak> Most bug trackers in our ecosystem require a confirmed email address which requires registration.
<cjwatson> There are a number of practical reasons why this is common practice in just about anything written in the last couple of decades: spam mitigation is one of them
<rbasak> Yeah I was about to say spam.
<tsimonq2> ^
<rbasak> It's a choice. Either require contributors to spend a tiny bit of effort to massively reduce spam volumes, or require project volunteers to be human spam filters.
<rbasak> Bug trackers would be far less effectively if they were full of spam.
<cjwatson> (they've left)
<rbasak> Oh.
 * rbasak has been getting a timeout for a few minutes trying to post a bug comment to bug 1764314. He'll try again later.
<ubot5> bug 1764314 in netcf (Ubuntu) "libvirt doesn't show all interfaces" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764314
<cpaelzer> rbasak: comment?
<cpaelzer> I see it arrived, so let me read it ...
#launchpad 2018-05-06
<acheronuk> I see some builders on manual. is there an issue? just asking in case not wise to let our CI nightly build run
<cjwatson> acheronuk: doko's doing something, but AFAICT it shouldn't mean you can't let your builds run
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. thanks :)
#launchpad 2019-04-29
<mwhudson> does the priority on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue come from urgency in the changes/changelog?
<mwhudson> and is there any value in showing it?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Priority is from debian/control
<wgrant> (and no, it's not massively useful, particularly in Ubuntu)
<mwhudson> oh
#launchpad 2019-05-01
<dkg> cjwatson: i have a suspicion that you might have knowledge to answer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680583 -- if you can take a look at it when you get a chance, i'd appreciate it.
<teward> dkg: I wonder if it's because it is an edcurve key
<teward> just a thought ;)
<dkg> teward: that's what i wrote in the report :)
<teward> (maybe LP doesn't support ed-curve keys)
<hloeung> it's in progress, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/907675
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,In progress]
<hloeung> oh, this is for OpenPGP, nvm
#launchpad 2019-05-02
<dkg> hloeung: thanks for the pointer, though
<cjwatson> dkg: answered
<dkg> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> dkg: Incidentally do you know if xenial's gnupg2 (i.e. 2.1.11) is sufficient for this kind of thing or whether we'd need to update that too?
<cjwatson> As of a few days ago LP does pass its tests on bionic (which has 2.2.4) but we haven't yet upgraded production and that's a fairly big job
<dkg> cjwatson: my impression is that 2.1.11 was not really ready for a stable release -- too many bugs were found in it during its stint in testing.  I've heard from many people that xenial's 2.1.11 fails with some ECC keys, for example (e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1778770 and related bugs)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1778770 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "GnuPG segfaults when encrypting mail to key with ed25519 / cv25519 subkeys" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> dkg: Mm, I thought as much.  This might have to wait until we're on bionic then
<dkg> it's pretty sad that xenial's GnuPG situation is so unmaintained that those bugs aren't getting fixed :(
<dkg> glad to hear that LP might make this work on bionic though -- presumably that means it just automagically inherits GnuPG 2.2 and the test suites actually pass -- that's good to hear!
<dkg> (and it suggests that we have actually managed to address at least some of the issues that ian was complaining about, though we haven't heard back that they're fixed)
<cjwatson> dkg: Well, no, on bionic the tests only pass because we force gnupg1
<cjwatson> dkg: You really can't infer anything about the state of the agent interaction bugs from that :)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: is the buildd-manager still alive?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Possibly not, but I have a deployment in progress at the moment that will restart it anyway
<cjwatson> So I might as well let it get on with it
<acheronuk> cjwatson: indeed, thanks
<cjwatson> acheronuk: should be happier
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ty
<dkg> cjwatson: oh, it's sad that you're forcing gnupg1.  why do you need the agent at all?  can you point me to the test suite failures if you use gnupg2?
<cjwatson> dkg: I wasn't under the impression that it was possible to use gnupg2 without the agent being involved
<cjwatson> dkg: I can dig up test failures in a bit, though not tonight.  My current working diff has "gpgconf --kill gpg-agent" at a point in the code where we want to reset gpg's state for tests, which I think helped somewhat but I do have a few left
<dkg> cjwatson: the agent is for secret key usage: signatures and decryption
<cjwatson> dkg: Sure, which LP's test suite does
<dkg> if you're not signing or decrypting, you shouldn't need the agent
<dkg> at any rate, you should be able to just use it -- if you want to reset gpg's state, the best thing is to just delete the GNUPGHOME entirely.
<cjwatson> What will happen to the gpg-agent processes left lying around?  Seems best to kill them
<cjwatson> We also sign things in non-test situations, for example Release files
<cjwatson> Kind of vital
<dkg> ok, signing Release files makes sense
<dkg> do you actually decrypt?
<dkg> you can always "gpgconf --kill gpg-agent", but it's not clear to me why you need to if there are long-running launchpad processes
<dkg> for the test suite, i can see why you'd want to make sure the processes go away, but deleting the GNUPGHOME should cause any associated agents (for modern GnuPG) to terminate automatically anyway (based on inotify events)
<cjwatson> We do decrypt, but only in tests
<cjwatson> Just the other end of things that involve encryption
<cjwatson> Good to know about inotify; that might help
<cjwatson> At the moment we only remove some important files from GNUPGHOME to reset state, but if removing and reinitialising the whole thing will work better then we can probably do that
#launchpad 2019-05-03
<dkg> fiddling with the innards of GNUPGHOME is pretty much a guaranteed way to make your test suite brittle across GnuPG upgrades
<dkg> GnuPG upstream is pretty bad about the fuzzy line between what's expected for machine use, and what bits are stable, on-disk representation
<cjwatson> OK, the GNUPGHOME removal thing only works from GnuPG 2.1.22 onward
<cjwatson> So if we upgrade to 2 before upgrading to bionic then we'll need the gpgconf trick
<dkg> but the general rule of thumb is that aside from the *.conf files, you probably shouldn't expect *anything* in the GNUPGHOME to be stable.
<dkg> you'll need to do it for the test suite, i guess.  i don't know enough about the deployed architecture to know whether you'll "need" it in production.
<cjwatson> I realise we only got away with this because GnuPG 1.x didn't change a whole lot
<cjwatson> The state resetting business is only used in tests
<dkg> like i said, GnuPG upstream has been pretty bad at defining a stable API
<dkg> the reason 1.x didn't change a whole lot is that it doesn't see much attention from any developers :(
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> Though it's possible we might need to make a slight adjustment for production; we do remove GNUPGHOME but on xenial we would need to explicitly kill agents or else they'll pile up indefinitely
<cjwatson> There are some situations where we run gpg as part of frequent cron jobs (e.g. verifying uploads) and a gpg-agent process pileup would become a problem
<dkg> it only piles up if you have multiple homedirs
<cjwatson> Each one creates a temporary homedir
<dkg> if you have a single homedir that you use persistently then there's just one process
<dkg> again, verifying uploads is *not* a secret key operation
<cjwatson> Well OK, signing Release files then
<cjwatson> That's also a cron job with similar properties
<dkg> gotcha -- not sure why it needs a temporary homedir, but then i definitely don't understand the system architecture
<dkg> (fwiw, if you're manually handling all these invocations instead of using gpgme (or its python bindings, python3-gpg), i recommend sticking exclusively with gpgv for all tasks that involve signature verification)
<cjwatson> It was a decision from well before my time, but I suspect we wanted to avoid the generic handler code piling up an unboundedly large number of public key files on disk as it verifies stuff
<cjwatson> At the moment we use gpgme
<dkg> makes sense -- that's the one API that the GnuPG team has committed to (as idiosyncratic as it is)
<cjwatson> Via the older pygpgme.  I'd like to switch to python-gpg but haven't got to it yet
<dkg> oh, pygpgme is not from upstream, i don't think.
<dkg> none of those bindings are particularly pythonic, but the latest stuff from upstream has a bit more of a pythonic wrapper around it
<cjwatson> It was written by a Canonical employee
<dkg> i'm still annoyed that python-gpg is using swig, which i think is basically a disaster, sigh :/
<cjwatson> Although the last two commits are from Werner
<cjwatson> Anyway, I know pygpgme is unmaintained, but bear in mind this code has been around for about three times as long as python-gpg has existed :)
<cjwatson> So one option is possibly to just get the codebase working with 2.x as an option but then keep forcing 1.x until we have a chance to organise a bionic upgrade
<cjwatson> Unless xenial's can be made minimally acceptable
<cjwatson> We *can* do independent backports for LP production, but I'm very reluctant to do that because it means we have to track security updates ourselves and we aren't super-good at that
<dkg> i'd love to see xenial's GnuPG 2.1.x situation cleaned up, but i don't have the bandwidth to do it myself.  there are several unaddressed issues with the version there :/
#launchpad 2019-05-04
<dkg> i did an upload to a PPA about 90 minutes ago, and launchpad hasn't acknowledged it yet.  i'm not sure what to do, because the same pattern worked fine for me within minutes yesterday.
<dkg> is there something i can check?  i've read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors -- the package i tried to upload is  gnupg2_2.2.15-1~ppa2_source.changes, to ppa:notmuch/notmuch
<dkg> i uploaded gnupg2_2.2.15-1~ppa1_source.changes (signed by the same key, same style of changelog entry) yesterday, and got feedback about the upload from launchpad within minutes.
<dkg> if there's a blocked queue someplace, where would i find that?  https://launchpad.net/builders looks like there are idle builders, so i don't think that's the issue (though i'd expect a notification that it's been ingested even if the builders were all busy)
<cjwatson> 2019-05-04 14:25:58 INFO        GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20190504-142433-159033/~notmuch/notmuch/gnupg2_2.2.15-1~ppa2_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ['GPG key 27B6EEA160EFF19D not found due to a server or network failure.', 'GPG key 27B6EEA160EFF19D not found due to a server or network failure.', 'GPG key 27B6EEA160EFF19D not ...
<cjwatson> ... found due to a server or network failure.']
<cjwatson> dkg: ^- Sadly our keyservers are not 100% reliable, and this particular failure mode doesn't generate a rejection email because we can't complete the authentication we do before determining that it's OK to notify somebody ...
<cjwatson> dkg: Try a reupload
<cjwatson> dkg: I've seen several alerts about keyserver issues go past in our sysadmin outage channel recently, so I guess it's that
<dkg> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification, i'll try re-uploading.
<dkg> ok, re-uploaded, back to waiting now…
<dkg> and now it took.
#launchpad 2019-05-05
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :), could you give the ppc64el builder a kick?
<wgrant> ricotz: Done
<ricotz> thanks
#launchpad 2020-04-27
<ginggs> can someone please tell me why LP: #1382631 has not expired due to inactivity?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382631 in doublecmd (Ubuntu) "Double Commander: unable to get options for folder copy (TControl.InvalidatePreferredSize loop)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382631
<cjwatson> ginggs: because it has a remote bug watch
<ginggs> cjwatson: ta!
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> it looks like I can't edit attachements on launchpad anymore, am I overlooking something/do other have the same issue?
<seb128> e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1874908/+attachment/5359814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874908 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Failed to install the grub" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I wanted to uncheck the patch box and change the type but I don't have a button to validate
<cjwatson> So we did make some changes there recently because previously ANYONE could edit them
<cjwatson> But it was supposed to still allow bug supervisors
<cjwatson> Do you not have "Change" and "Delete Attachment" buttons then?
<cjwatson> Any chance of a screenshot?
<cjwatson> ach, I wonder if this is target vs. pillar-of-target
<cjwatson> Wouldn't have been noticed in the code that's shared with EditBug previously because bug supervisors are essentially always going to be covered by the "is a vaguely legitimate-looking user" check beforehand
<cjwatson> seb128: ^-
<seb128> cjwatson, https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/bugedit.png
<seb128> how is 'bug supervisors' defined?
<cjwatson> seb128: Right.  Could you file a bug, please?  You're the first to report this
<cjwatson> seb128: It's meant to be the one shown on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/, but I think we have a bug where we look for a bug supervisor specifically on the distribution source package and don't cascade up to the distribution.
<seb128> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1875398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875398 in Launchpad itself "Can't edit attachments on Ubuntu bugs anymore" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Thanks, grabbing
<seb128> thanks!
<thomasross> hi, i'm getting an error trying to log in through SSO. Where should I report the error ID?
<rbasak> thomasross: I'm not certain it's the right place but you might ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<cjwatson> thomasross: feedback@launchpad.net
<cjwatson> or here is fine too
<cjwatson> (I am certain :-) )
<sarnold> :)
#launchpad 2020-04-28
<thomasross> cjwatson: sorry for the late reply, i walked away and didnt come back. Getting this ID when trying to log in: OOPS-5212dfd3561389f46e9fb986d6014b92
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5212dfd3561389f46e9fb986d6014b92
<wgrant> thomasross: You should be able to log in now.
<thomasross> wgrant: thanks!
<thomasross> wgrant: did i accidentally make 2 accounts with the same email?
<wgrant> thomasross: There was some internal confusion due to a package that you maintain in Debian that had been imported into Ubuntu.
<thomasross> ah
<sarnold> oh wow :) I never would have guessed that from the traces :)
<sarnold> hmm, has the bug edit interface changed recently? I'd like to delete this attachment, but I don't see a 'delete' link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dms/+bug/1874901/+attachment/5359825
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1874901 not found
<sarnold> I thought I'd deleted attachments before
<wgrant> sarnold: Permissions were locked down recently due to some abuse, and there was a regression around permissions on package tasks. A fix has been landed, but isn't yet deployed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1875398 is the bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875398 in Launchpad itself "Can't edit attachments on Ubuntu bugs anymore" [Critical,In progress]
<sarnold> wgrant: aha, thanks. bummer. :(
#launchpad 2020-04-29
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yara/3.11.0-2/+build/17974429
<tsimonq2> What this is implying is that a source carried over from Focal -> Groovy needs an NCR if there are failed builds.
<tsimonq2> At least, from my interpretation.
<tsimonq2> That seems fairly peculiar.
<mvo> hey, the snapd ppa upload fail current (https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/image/+build/19231876) with "INFO 	Built-Using refers to source package apparmor (= 2.10.95-0ubuntu2.11), which is not known in xenial in ~snappy-dev/ubuntu/image" - any suggestions what I can do to fix this?
<tomwardill> mvo: see the chatter in launchpad-ops
<mvo> thanks tomwardill
<tomwardill> I don't entirely follow it myself, just got back from PTO, but I think it's an unintended consequence of a new feature, cjwatson will know more
<mvo> tomwardill: if it's know I will just be patient, thanks for the update
<cjwatson> mvo: You can also drop Built-Using for now as a workaround given that this is part of implementing the feature - it didn't do anything before.  But I expect to weaken that constraint shortly until we get more details sorted out
<mvo> ok, thank you
<mvo> cjwatson: is there a bug I can subscribe to about the built-using issue? I'm preparing the workaround now
<cjwatson> mvo: sorry, no, but the temporary workaround at our end is already on master
<mvo> cjwatson: cool, I hope it's ok if I create one, then I can reference it in my workaround and once closed I revert the workaround
<cjwatson> Sure
<mvo> cjwatson: is there a (rough)timeline for deployment ? no rush, just curious
<cjwatson> mvo: today
<mvo> cjwatson: heh, nevermind then
<mvo> cjwatson: I will just wait a bit
<cjwatson> I just need to get it past our slightly flaky buildbot
 * mvo nods
<xalqor> Hi everyone
<xalqor> I'm trying to backport postfix 3.5.1 to ubuntu 18.04
<xalqor> I followed directions to create the package and upload it to my ppa on launchpad
<xalqor> I got an email that the package upload was accepted into my ppa
<xalqor> But the package list in my ppa is empty
<xalqor> So when I do apt-get update,  even though it lists my ppa in the sources,  it doesn't see any packages there
<rbasak> xalqor: check "View package details" on your PPA page. The package might still be building.
<xalqor> It says there were build failures on amd64 and i386
<xalqor> Hmm... I thought I built that on my machine before uploading?
<xalqor> Ok I'm looking at the log, I don't actually see the issue
<xalqor> It seems to be complaining about some dummy package "sbuild-build-depends-core-dummy"
<xalqor> Here is the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/477446139/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.postfix_3.5.1-1~ubuntu18.04.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> The actual error is above
<cjwatson>  sbuild-build-depends-postfix-dummy : Depends: debhelper-compat (= 12)
<cjwatson> That's telling you that bionic doesn't have that version of debhelper
<cjwatson> You can reconfigure your PPA ("Edit PPA dependencies") to use the backports pocket in the primary archive, since bionic-backports happens to have debhelper 12.  Or you can backport the package to work with debhelper 11.  Your choice.
<cjwatson> Your local test probably wasn't in a clean enough environment
<xalqor> Ok -- I'm a total newbie at packages -- I'm setting ubuntu dependencies to backports on my ppa
<cjwatson> The "rmadison" tool (the name is a patchwork of multiple layers of historical reasons, don't even try ...) in the devscripts package is handy for getting a quick view of which packages exist where.  "rmadison debhelper" in this case
<xalqor> I will check that out.
<xalqor> debhelper | 11.1.6ubuntu1               | bionic
<xalqor> debhelper | 12ubuntu1                   | disco
<xalqor> debhelper | 12.1.1ubuntu1~ubuntu18.04.1 | bionic-backports
<cjwatson> The other thing that may not be obvious is that each version of debhelper declares a Provides field expressing the compatibility levels it supports
<cjwatson> (among other things)
<cjwatson> So for instance in focal:
<cjwatson> $ apt-cache show debhelper | grep ^Provides
<cjwatson> Provides: debhelper-compat (= 9), debhelper-compat (= 10), debhelper-compat (= 11), debhelper-compat (= 12), dh-sequence-dwz, dh-sequence-elf-tools, dh-sequence-installinitramfs, dh-sequence-systemd
<cjwatson> And in the above build log, apt is saying that it couldn't find anything that was actually a package called debhelper-compat with version 12 (which we don't expect anywhere), or a package that has Provides: debhelper-compat (= 12)
<cjwatson> In bionic it's just "Provides: debhelper-compat (= 9), debhelper-compat (= 10), debhelper-compat (= 11)"
<xalqor> So setting the ppa dependencies to backports means that launchpad can use debhelper 12 in bionic-backports to build it
<cjwatson> Right.  Each build gets its own /etc/apt/sources.list dispatched to it on top of a corresponding clean base image, and will only be able to see things that are available starting from that
<xalqor> Looks like the build worked this time, but I'm still waiting for it to upload
<xalqor> I guess from the launchpad build server to the repository
<xalqor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/477499548/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.postfix_3.5.1-1~ubuntu18.04.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> My personal preference is normally to backport to the target series' released version of debhelper instead, but that can be a more involved process and does need more experience
<cjwatson> The upload in question is from a temporary staging area to Launchpad's database
<cjwatson> There's then a separate publication step
<cjwatson> But it all looks in progress now, so cup of tea time
<xalqor> I always forget the kitchen accessories at home
<xalqor> Thanks for the help :)
<xalqor> I'm still not seeing it in the package list
<xalqor> Not sure what status I should be looking for to know that it should be there
<xalqor> Both amd64 and i386 targets are showing up as successful builds now on launchpad
<xalqor> Ah it's showing up now
<seb128> hey there, question of the day
<seb128> is that a bug or am I overlooking something?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1802675 has a comment from today but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1802675/+activity has the most recent even in decembre?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1802675 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus progress bar don't appear when you Copy-Paste files to Desktop, and small files don't show that has been copied/moved succesfully in the circle indicator" [Low,Confirmed]
<wgrant> seb128: Activity tracks bug metadata changes.
<seb128> wgrant, oh, thanks, it's not obvious from the label
<seb128> wgrant, do you know if there is a way from the api to query who was the last person to comment on a bug?
<wgrant> seb128: Not without iterating through bug.messages, I don't think
<seb128> wgrant, thanks
<xalqor> @cjwatson thanks for the help. I also had to backport init-system-helpers and now it seems to be working
<cjwatson> Good stuff
<cjwatson> mvo: You should no longer get that Built-Using error now
<mvo> cjwatson: \o/ thank you!
<RikMills> someone trip over a lead? LP seems dead
<ijohnson> yeah I can't get to LP either :-|
<sarnold> ilasc, btw, no notice on https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus yet
<sarnold> ah I hadn't noticed the times in the topic..
<RikMills> sarnold: they should change that twitter account to say, "if you are checking this account, launchpad is probably broken"
<sarnold> lol
<basd82> Hello is correct that lauchpad is unreachebol
<sarnold> basd82: correct, it's currently offline
<basd82> maintenance ? or mallfunction
<sarnold> I'm not sure
<ijohnson> seems a malfunction with network issues
<pappacena> We are checking it, but it's mallfunction.
<Eickmeyer> Wiki is down too.
<basd82> Oke than it is not at my side , hope it fix soon i am in the middel of deployment
* pappacena changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena (12:00 - 21:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pappacena> Not on your side, basd82. It affects a few other services too (https://status.canonical.com/), and our team is working to put everyting back online.
<RikMills> it was debian who had half their infra die yesterday. guess it is our turn ;)
<Odd_Bloke> Guess we should have blacklisted "network-outage" so it wouldn't autosync. :p
<basd82> where back up
<RikMills> looks like build farm is not happy yet, but progress :)
<pappacena> git and bzr might not be 100% fixed yet too (although I just did a successful git pull here). But we have people working on it.
#launchpad 2020-04-30
<mvo> hey, I have an issue with the https://launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+archive/ubuntu/edge/+packages?field.name_filter=snapd&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial ppa - it is showing snpad 2.44.5 as build/published. however the Packages.xz indexfile still has the 2.45~git version that was in there a couple of hours ago and that I deleted from the PPA. is that expected? do I just need to be more patient? if not, is there a workarou
<mvo> nd?
<cjwatson> mvo: That is quite peculiar.  What exactly did you do to remove the higher version?
<cjwatson> mvo: And when did you remove it relative to the builds of 2.44.5 landing?
<cjwatson> Actually I can see the latter from publishing history
<mvo> cjwatson: I click on the webui
<mvo> cjwatson: I removed it ~1h ago
<cjwatson> The one that's currently published isn't the one you deleted though
<mvo> cjwatson: and the copied the other version to try it as a workarond maybe ~15min ago? and  then waited until it showed a "published"
<cjwatson> It's a slightly older one
<mvo> ohhh
<mvo> I can delete more
<cjwatson> That is superseded, but apparently not entirely removed
<cjwatson> Trying to go back in time is always a bit delicate.  I'd suggest deleting 2.45~pre1+git1787.e2a48fe~ubuntu16.04.1 explicitly, and then after that doing a self-copy of 2.44.5 with binaries included
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks, let me try this
 * mvo has done this now and waits for the publisher run
<CrazySam> Is a Launchpad account valid for all projects on Launchpad?
<cjwatson> Yes
<CrazySam> OK
#launchpad 2020-05-02
<arunpyasi> Hi cjwatson, All amd64 builders are down :(
<arunpyasi> Any updates on that ?
<arunpyasi> Hello, anyone around please ?
<cjwatson> arunpyasi: I see you've asked this both here and in #canonical-sysadmin.  Answered there
<cjwatson> Would rather you didn't try to page me directly on a Saturday though :-/
<arunpyasi> cjwatson, :D thanks for the info :D
<cjwatson> Fixed
#launchpad 2020-05-03
<fo0bar> could I get https://launchpad.net/~fo0bar/+archive/ubuntu/riscv64/+edit enabled for riscv64 please?  (or do I need to ask a duck?  I honestly can't remember anymore)
<wgrant> fo0bar: riscv64 builds aren't currently generally available, for security reasons.
<fo0bar> wgrant: ah
<wgrant> No scalingstack support for riscv64 yet.
<fo0bar> wgrant: in totally unrelated news, I got grub2 and its dependencies building and running on riscv64 :)
<fo0bar> ...
<fo0bar> I probably should have checked if Linux had riscv64 EFI support first
<fo0bar> but grub itself works!
<wgrant> There is like a v5 patchset
<wgrant> Doubt it'll make it into 5.7 though
<fo0bar> yeah, 5.7 was the goal it appears, but considering it's already rc3 and it hasn't been approved it, 5.8 at the earliest
<fo0bar> and grub itself needs loader support
<wgrant> For now u-boot's extlinux support works well enough, so it's not a serious limitation.
<fo0bar> yeah, this was totally a "why not" project
<fo0bar> https://www.finnie.org/stuff/grub2-riscv64.debdiff <-- here's the debdiff for grub-efi-riscv64 packages, fwiw
<wgrant> Nice
<fo0bar> the patches/ additions would need to be cleaned up to be accepted anywhere, as it mixes original fixes and cherry picking from upstream without mention
<fo0bar> but it works
<fo0bar> also requires efivar-37 and efibootmgr-17 to be updated to build riscv64, but no additional changes needed to them
<fo0bar> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2020-04/threads.html <-- ah, and loader support is in progress too
<guiverc> Anyone related to ISO spins here for questions?  (or is there a more appropriate room; it maybe #ubuntu-website is better, relates to ISO building & iso.qa.ubuntu.com)
<wgrant> guiverc: Those aren't related to Launchpad. #ubuntu-devel is probably most relevant.
<guiverc> thanks wgrant & apologies to everyone
<ladyfriday> every time I try to log into launchpad I get an "Oops!" page suggesting I report a bug... Which I can't do because I can't log in - could anyone assist with this?
<cjwatson> ladyfriday: Sure, tell us the oops id
<ladyfriday> OOPS-17a3b529005a5010ef6f3c7eaf2c8534
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-17a3b529005a5010ef6f3c7eaf2c8534
<cjwatson> Looking
<ladyfriday> incidentally, the oops page doesn't give a link for where to get help and the tiny "contact launchpad support" on the main page needs 4 clicks before you get to "what to do with an oops ID"
<cjwatson> ladyfriday: Did you attempt to delete and then recreate your account?
<ladyfriday> not that I'm aware of
<cjwatson> ladyfriday: The reason this is failing is that there's another account from some time ago with the same email address
<ladyfriday> I couldn't remember the password or email I used for my account years ago, so just created a new one
<cjwatson> Oh.  You remembered the email address just fine
<ladyfriday> ooh, maybe that's it, I wonder why I couldn't get a password reset email
<cjwatson> So could have used the password reset facility
<cjwatson> Anyway, I'll fix it up now
<cjwatson> ladyfriday: You should be able to log in now.  And a bug report about it not being clear from the "Oops!" page how to report problems would be welcome.
<cjwatson> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug)
<ladyfriday> great, I'm in, thank you :)
<ladyfriday> I'll do that now, then I'll go and file the original bug I wanted to file :)
<ladyfriday> filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1876584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1876584 in Launchpad itself "Oops error page does not give instructions for how to get support" [Undecided,New]
